# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Cusp's Surrealistic Pillow

## The Cusp

Behold!  My Dream Journal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's last night's Heroes inspired dream.

*Hiro's Heroes*

I'm with Hiro, from the tv show Heroes. We are trying to find a girl. We are at her mother's place, but the girl is not there. The mother lets us take a look around the gir's room.

While Hiro is inspecting the room, I notice a *lever*, and when I pull it, a pair of *panties* flies out of an open drawer and lands at my feet. A little surprised at what just happened, I pull the lever a few more times, each time panties land at my feet.

I lay down on the ground with my head right where the panties were landing, and get Hiro's attention. Once he is looking, I tell him "Check this out!" and pull the lever, sending panties flying onto my face.

I laugh, and keep pulling the lever, until my head is completely buried underneath panties and bras.

I'm really getting into that Hero show. The flying underwear were pretty strange. My girlfriend broke up with me on the weekend, so I guess I'd better get used to pulling my lever.  I'm having lots of sexual dreams lately, very uncharacteristic from my usual dreams

----------


## The Cusp

*Mutes and Meteorites*

-Some friends and I drive to an outdoor *party.* Once we arrive, we get out, and Amanda comes over to greet me. She's looking very good, even better than she did in high school, and she seems very glad to see me.

Amanda keeps asking me questions, to which I give a brief answer, and then can't come up with anything to say. I really want to engage her in conversation, but I can't come up with a single thing to say. The *silence* quickly becomes *awkward*.

Eventually Amanda just looks *disappointed* and walks away to talk to somebody else, and I'm left alone feeling regret.

-It's later on at the same party, and I'm trying to *sleep* in my *work van*. My back is on the driver seat, and my feet and legs on the passenger seat, with my ass hanging in the space between. I'm* not very comfortable* and consider clearing out the back of the van so I can lie down properly.

Just as I'm about to switch positions, I see a huge *meteor* streak across the sky. It's a fiery orange like fireworks, and has an *orange aura* around it, which is probably 10 time thicker than the meteor it's self. Both the aura and the meteor are leaving a spectacular *tail* behind them.

After awhile, the meteor *breaks up* *into twinkling orange dust* that disappears. I sit up, wondering if anyone else at the party has seen it, and thinking it will give me something to talk about.

Someone yells out "METEOR!" and i try to yell back that I saw it as well, but my *throat* isn't working very well. I try a few times, but cant get any *volume* in my *voice*. I eventually manage to *croak* out "Awsome!" in a decent yell, but my voice sounds really *strained.*

I see a couple more medium sized meteorites streak across the sky with that same thick glow around them. Then come more and more of them, untill there are hundreds of meteors streaking the sky. I realize that's why they had the party tonight, to because of the meteor shower.

Watching the show in the sky, I hear a something *crash* in the bush a little ways off. At first I think it's a meteor, but it wasn't a big enough bang, and the rest of the meteors are breaking up in the atmosphere.

I get out and see a girl holding a cigarette walking towards the source of the _whoomp_ sound. Her *cigarette* is *glowing orange* like the meteors in the night. 

THat last one took too long to type out, I forgot my third one. I was at schoool, cleaning out my locker. Something about Joanne was making it obvious she liked me, and me not being able to make a move even though I wanted to. There seems to be this big inertia in my dreams I can't overcome when it comes to women.

----------


## The Cusp

Just a fragment last night:  I was smacking my father around.

That seems be a classic reoccuring dream with me.  I thought those would have stopped after I moved out of thier house, but no.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hope you don&#39;t mind me cluttering up your dream journal, but I have to say that Hiro&#39;s Heros was amusing & I find myself envying your meteorite dream.   ::content::

----------


## The Cusp

Don&#39;t mind at all Vex Kitten, comments are always welcome.

Dreams with crazy stuff happening in the sky have got to be my all time favorites.  They are always so spectacular. 

And anything to do with Hiro is amusing.  I love that guy&#33;  The un-hero hero.

----------


## The Cusp

*Carjacked!*
I'm sitting in a *fancy sports car* by the side of the highway. The guy who owns the car just went inside, and I'm *locking* it up for him, when a van full of black kids pulls up besides me.

They get out, and as they approach, I begin to roll up the window. "I'm not interested" I yell at them before they get too close. But the window won't roll up all the way, and I notice it a double paned window in the car.

The first kid walks up and opens the passenger door. I manage to yank it back closed. He opens it again and we *fight* with the door for a bit, i close it again and lock it, but the window is still open a bit. While I was dealing with that guy, another one had snuck around and sat himself down in the driver's seat.

"Look, I don't even have the keys" I tell them, but the car is already running. We take off, and I *punch* the kid in the passenger seat, then start to hammer the one driving in the head with my elbow.* I don't care if we crash* (it's not my car!). My blows don't seem to be phasing the driver, and *I consider plunging my thumb into his eyeball*, but before I do, I see a *road block* up ahead.

There is a police car pulled over and a woman officer standing in the road. She lets us drive by, and I wave at her frantically, trying to get her attention.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey there, I find the opening of the Clockwork dream to be kind of unsettling and I don&#39;t know why. I&#39;ve no fear of clowns but it still gives me a slightly creepy feeling.   ::?:

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah vex, there were some creepy overtones to that dream.  The boss in it reminded me of one the henchmen in The Batman cartoon.

*Postaholic*
I dreamt I was making post on *bulletin boards*, and reading other posts, all dream related.

Don't remember any details. I always have a hard time remembering specifics of conversations or stuff I read while dreaming

I also remember a pretty detailed sexual dream I won't bore your with.  There were some embarassing parts.

----------


## The Cusp

I've got to start taking notes of my dreams when I wake at night. I had 2 lucids last night thanks to some unintentional WBTB (couldnt sleep) and can't remember what I did in them

*Love of my Life*
I see a girl and I *recognize her face*, but I don't know from where. As I'm trying to place it, I suddenly *rembember* her, and realize *I love her*. I'm remembering all the things we used to do, and my feeling for her are so strong, I'm shocked that I would ever forget her.

I'm still trying to place the events I'm remembering, and feeling ashamed for having *forgotten* about her. Suddenly, it hits me. I'm dreaming.

Now I can bring back clearly *past dreams* of her and I. There is so much to remember, and the feelings are so intense, I get completely wraped up in it.

The first lucid I don't remember because as soon as I got lucid, I completely disregarded the dream scene around me, and what happened next was in a completely different context.

The second one, I got distracted by a pretty girl... Either I'm leading another life with her in my dreams, or my subconscious came up with the perfect trap to distract me from lucidity. I don't know why it would want to do that, but it does. With a vengence at times.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job on the Lucid Dreams&#33;  ::goodjob2::  





> Now I can bring back clearly past dreams of her and I. There is so much to remember, and the feelings are so intense, I get completely wraped up in it.[/b]



That&#39;s really interesting...






> Either I&#39;m leading another life with her in my dreams, or my subconcious came up with the perfect trap to distract me from lucidity.[/b]



Makes you wonder. I will occasionally have "dream memories" too. And I will wonder if I have really had multiple dreams about the subject or if my brain is spontaneously creating the memories.  ::hrm::  

Keep up the Lds.....

----------


## The Cusp

They felt like real remembered dreams to me, they didnt just come, I had to fight for them.  Just like remembering dreams when awake.

----------


## The Cusp

Tusted my dreams to memory again without taking notes. Bad idea, forgot most of them. Too tired, neighbours are noisy.

*Sasquatch*

I'm walking on a path through the woods behind my *grandmother's house* in Petawawa, with 2 girls. Up ahead, I see something large, brown and furry crouched down behind a tree. THinkig it's a* bear*, I throw out my arms to stop the girls from walking into it.

We stand there quiet and motionless, watching the beast. It stands up, and we get a good look at it. It's a sasqatch. The *sasquatch* doesn't seem to notice us at first and gets on the same path we were walking, heading in our direction. When it sees us, it runs *right at us*. I think it's attacking, but it runs right by us.

As the sasquatch runs by, I catch a whiff of the most *godawful stench*. It just smells like shit. ANd then it occurs to me, the way the sasquatch was crouched down behind the tree. It was taking a dump, and the smell is thick in the air

I was lazy and didn't shower yesterday (wasnt going anywhere). I probably smell like a sasquatch this morning

----------


## The Cusp

*Shrinkage*
I'm *reading* some text that is pretty long. I don't feel like reading it all or don't have time, so I *shrink* the whole thing down untill it's so small it looks like a single *symbol*. THen all I need to do is look at the symbol, and I understand the meaning of the text.

I also need to make *copies* of that text, and this transmuted versions will make it much easier.

I've slipped into some bad habits with my dream recall the last little while. Had another lucid last night that I can't remember now.  I'm pretty sure I had one last night too that I can't remember.  It's possible I'm doing things while lucid that are so incompatible with waking life, I can't remember them.  Or I'm just getting lazy.

----------


## The Cusp

*Butterfly Effect*

I'm standing with some guy who is going over a *war scene*, some kind of digital *recreation*. As we are watching his representation, a butterfly flies by and creates an more *sybolic* inturpretation of the scene.

The guy doesn't like the vagueness of the *butterfly*, and claims his digital recreation is more accurate. I see his version again.

The butterfly does it version a second time. I notice that while it is more symbolic, it acually captures *subtle meanings* that the digital one missed.

Now the digital version plays it's self out again. It has a rating of 5.0. The butterfly takes it's turn, and only has a rating of 4.2.

The man with the digital recreation of the war scene *crushes* the butterfly with his hand.

Strange dream. I overdosed on Civilization 4 yesterday, and there are several elememts from that game in this dream. For instance the ratings seem a lot like the combat odds in the game (war scene).

Don't know what's up with the butterfly. Reminds me of this poem I've always had a morbid facination with:

*Butterfly on Rock*
Irving Layton 1963

The large yellow wings, black-fringed,
were motionless

They say the soul of a dead person
will settle like that on the still face

But I thought: the rock has borne this;
this butterfly is the rock's grace,
its most obstinate and secret desire
to be a thing alive made manifest

Forgot were the two shattered porcupines
I had seen die in the bleak forest.
Pain is unreal; death, an illusion:
There is no death in all the land,
I heard my voice cry;
And brought my hand down on the butterfly
And felt the rock move beneath my hand.

----------


## The Cusp

I was going through some rough times and almost gave up on dreaming for awhile.  Time to get back at it.

I almost managed to hang on to conciousness while I fell asleep last night and ride it out into Lucidity.  I'm not sure if I was Lucid or not really asleep, normal sleep of hypnagogic.  Just remember a mess of random images from the first part of the night, and a feeling of being lucid.

*Hellbillies*
My brother and I are in Jason's house washing dishes.  I look out the window and see two psychotic hicks who want to kick my ass.  I'm about to run and call the police, but when they see I noticed them, they point a rifle at my father's head, who is standing in the driveway.  I keep washing dishes, feeling trapped.

The bigger hick, the one aiming at my father, gets impatiend and *shoots* him in the head.  His buddy begins to chastise him for not sticking to the plan.  THe shooter convinces the other one to stop fooling around and to come get me

-Inside the house, I'm alone with the two psycho hicks.  THe have cloth bag sitting on the couch that is wriggling.  It's full of *snakes*.  The hicks tell me to put my hand underneath the back, where there is a square opening.  

"Don't worry, they're not poisonous" says one of the hicks.  
"Except for the (Name I cant remember)" say the other

Something disctacts the hicks, and they leave me alone for a moment to discuss something.  I *run* for it.

I run outside and down the street.  I cut into the yard of one of the first neighbour's houses.  I'm hoping they will think if I'm running, I wouldn't stay so close to where I'm running from.

I go into the back yard, hop the fence, and sneak around the side of the house.  I take cover and watch for my pursuers.  I see them drive by in a pick up tuck.

-I'm driving away from my house and there are two girls in the car with me.  They are looking for Joel at the wrong house, and I point out the right one.  There is a truck idling in the driveway with Gary sitting inside.  As we watch, Joel and his dad get into the truck as well.  We drive by them.

The people in the car with me are now Chunk and Muldoon, and Joel is driving.  I tell them I'm going to find one of those hicks and catch him while he is alone and unarmed, becase I know where he's going to be.

Muldoon asks "what about Joel?".  I remember he's the one who sold me out like Judas to those hellbillies.  I reply that I'll get Joel too, eventually.

Joel gets all defensive and says "At least I stood up for myself!"

Can't even begin to imagine where that dream came from, especially considering I spend all last night playing with my cousin's two kids and my  brother's baby.   Thought my dreams would have been more pleasant.

----------


## The Cusp

*High Tide*

My parents drive my brother and I down to the Catwalk, a *beach* made by a walled off section of the river.  As I watch the people swimming at the beach, I notice the water beyond the walls is really high, which is freakishly unusual for being this late in the summer.

THe high water gets me excited, as I didn't miss the good swimming season.  I ask my brother if he wants to go swimming in the *whirlpool*.  He does.  He gets out and walks off down the path leading to the set of rapids called "Lovers".  I sit in the car for a moment then get out to catch up with him.

As I get out of the car, I look over at the beach and notice a young girl suspended a few feet above the water by a string.  I look up and the string is attatched to a *Kite*.  There is another string going from the kite to her father, who is controlling the kite.  He makes the kite fly up a little bit, then back down, splashing his daughter into the water.  He sends th kite up again, really high this time, then back down, sending the girl crashing into the water with excessive force.

I run up the path and catch up to my brother.  We look into the river and there are small whirlpools moving towards us against the current, creating deadly *undertows*.  The whirlpools come towards us and collapse when the get in front of us.  Once one dissapears, another heads our way.

I look downriver to the actual Whirlpool, my favorite swimming hole.  The water is way too high, like it is in the spring, and there is no way we could  swim it, the current is too strong.  The obvious swimming spot when the water is this high is the Mackey, downriver alongside the Catwalk.  Unfortunaltely, by brother and I aren't wearing any pants, only long sleeved shirts that hand down to cover our *nakedness.*  We can't go back to the beach half naked, se we head up river to scout out some decent swimming holes.

A little ways upriver, there is a wall of stacked stones at least 10 feet high, spanning the entire width of the river.  It blocks the flow of the river and only lets a trickle by the sides.  We start to climb the stones, my brother ahead of me.  The rocks looked solid, but my brother sends large stones tumbling down at me.  I climb up as well, sending stones falling from the loose footing.  It's hard to climb and I brace myself against a *piano* on the far side of the river, half burried in rocks.

We make it to the top and are now standing on large *monoliths*, looking down.  There is a girl with dark hair winding her way between the monoliths who doesn't see us.  I say hello from above and scare the living crap out of her.  Once she regains her composure, we chat for a bit.


*Back in Pembroke* 
I'm at Seabert's house with my brother.  We are about to leave, but we have to do the dishes first.  I gather up the *dirty dishes* from around the house and rinse them off and stack them by the sink. Before I start to wash them, I ask myself why should I, since it's not my house.

I give up on the dishes and run into Sasha and Danielle in another room. As we talk, Sasha and I keep getting closer and closer, until we're practically holding each other without embracing. We are standing so close to each other, our *crotches* are touching, and we start rubbing them together as we talk.

I head outside and in the yard I see a *sign* with Sasha's phone number. The longer I look at the sign, the more it turns into a regular advertisement for something or other.

It's late at night now and I walk down main street when Melissa and her friend catch up to me. Again Melissa and I are getting close without either of us making any overt moves. They ask me if I like *Crabby Wine*, and hand me a round bottle without labels, filled with a red Kool-aid like liquid.
At first I think Crabby wine is made from crabs, then I realize it's made from *crab apples*.  I take a swig and hand it back.

As we walk past the marina, a gaggle of girls overtake us, and I lose Melissa in the crowd for a few moments. The crowd of girls pass and we continue on our way. They ask me if I'm hungry and want to go eat somewhere, but I tell them I don't have any money on me. They say it's not a problem, and we turn into the bank.

The *bank* is packed for this late at night, full of people just lounging around, chatting in groups. It's busier in here than most of the bars are.

----------


## The Cusp

I was playing Subspace: Trench Wars and watched Blade 2 last night which were the inspiration for this dream.  Also I've been starting to design a 2d space shooter in Flash.

*Shoot Em' Up*
I'm playing a top down, 2D space shooter.  I am able to incorporate the *wreckage* from my enemies destroyed ships into my own, increasing the size of my ship untill it looks like a flying junk heap.  Some of the wreckage builds tentacle like protrusions from my ship which swat enemies out of the sky offensively, and block incoming bullets difensively.  As I take damage, peices fly off my ship, and it's configuration is forever changing.

I encounter the occasional enemy ship that is a flying junk heap like my own, and we grapple, tearing peices off of each other.

The Bosses are nigh i*ndesctuctable*, or at least immune to my weapons fire.  If I shoot them in the right place,I can drive them back, but it does no damage.  In order to defeat them, I have to *trick* them, *trap* them, or pit them against each other.

I was a little disapointed with this dream story wise, but there were some interesting concepts I can try to incorporate into my game in RL

----------


## The Cusp

I've got to stop playing those cheap flash games.  THey are repetitive with no story, and that's how my dreams are turning out.

*Game Over*

I'f *falling* throught the air, over top the freeway.  At the last moment before I hit, I realize I'm dreaming.  I throw out my arms to my sides like airplane wings to break my downward fall, then move them in front of me Superman style and start *flying* forward, a few feet above the traffic.

I'f flying really fast, and up ahead there is an overpass.  I'm forced to fly downwards to try to go underneath it, but my momentum and speed send me *crashing* into the pavement.  Instead of tumbling along the road like I was expecting, the whole scene *freezes* the moment I touch the pavement, like the game over screen of a video game.

I gotta read a good book or see a good movie to reintroduce some better content into my dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

*Smoking Game*

Some friends and I are sitting around a table, taking turns *smoking pot*.  While each one of us smokes up, there is a an *icon* shapeded like a bud floating in front of us, on which peices dissapear like the hands of a clock, depending how much we smoked.  Occasionally somebody would smoke out of somebody else's icon.  

It's Gary's turn, but his icon is gone, indicating he's out of weed.  He has a
large *bong* with a bowl the size of an open hand, packed with a light brown powdery substance, possibly hash.  I think to myself the bowl is way too big and he'll never be able to burn it.  



*Tue Apr 03, 2007*
*The Simpson Genome* 

Scientists in white lab coats lead me into a gymnasium filled with *Homer Simpson* *clones*, playing basketball and running the length of the *gym*.  Each Homer clone has *different hair*.  

The longer I look at the differences in their *hair*, the more *drastic* the differences become. Eventually, some of the clones have 2-3 hairstyles on one head, pieced together in *motley patches*. 

In particular I notice one with a black horseshoe of hair going over his ears and around the back of his head, and the top of his head is covered with very fine white hairs, which looks like some kind of *mould* growing on his head.

----------


## The Cusp

My dream recall stinks the past few days, I'm getting nothing more than fragments.  I'm going to have to do something about that today.  
*
Got My Back*
I'm at a *party* and it seems the whole Petawawa crew are there.  There is only one person I don't know at the party, and he is trying to goad me into *fighting*.  I don't consider the guy much of a threat, so I do my best to *ignore* him.

As the guy is hasseling me, Bubba walks up to greet me and we bang *knuckles* instead of shaking hands.  Next Bourque speaks up to *greet* me, as does nearly everyone else at the party.    The guy who was giving me a hard time thought I was the one who was out of place and didn't know anyone.

Haven't run into any of the old gang in a long time.  I have to stop being so antisocial and give someone a call one of these days.

----------


## The Cusp

*
Give the people what they want*
-I run into Jen S.  It's obvious she wants me, and I figure what the hell.  We flirt for a bit, and then start walking down the road to the Plaza where we can get a hotel.  As we're walking down the street, she casually slips her hand down my pants.  I'm wearing stretchy jogging pants which give her lots of room.

-Jen and I go to my parents, but I don't want them to think we are an item.  It seemed to be just about sex with us and she was being cool about it, so I wasn't worried.  My uncles are in the driveway.

We go inside, and I talk with my family for a bit.  Jen is acting pretty casual, so everthing is cool.  Then we sit on the couch, and all of a sudden, she rests her head on my head, neck and shoulders.  My family gives me a funny look.

----------


## The Cusp

I've still been playing those flash games all week, and the majority of my dreams have been senseless mini games of some sort.  I think I was fighting off zombies for most of the night.  Only remember one clear fragment:

*Family Visiting*
I walk out into the driveway of my old house in Petawawa.  A super long *camper* pulls into the driveway, filled with my *aunts*, *uncles*, and *cousins*.  I think it's a little nuts that they all squeezed into that thing for such a long journey.  My reiki master uncle was owns the camper and was responsible for the whole trip. 

This dream must be in anticipation of Easter dinner tonight.  Not too many people visiting though

Just remembered another one as I was about to brush my teeth!

-I'm examining a chip in my top front teeth.  There is a round section missing where they meet.  I run it against my lower lip and cut it.

One of my teeth are chipped there from a car accident.  Not quite as bad as in my dreams, but i do cut my lip now and then

----------


## The Cusp

What is smaller than a dream fragment?  A dream impression&#33;

I had the impression of a girl with dark hair in a magic shop, and that I&#39;d dreamed of something there before (The girl?, the place?).  I don&#39;t really remember it, but I can kinda feel it so close...  anyways, on with the real dreams.

*warm Defence*</span>
-I&#39;m beign chased through my *high schoo*l by an indestructable psycho *killer*.  I had tried fighting him earlier, but it didnt do any good.  The only course of action is to *run*.

I decide to try to *hide* inside an *empty* room, but as soon as I get inside I know it was a bad idea.  I see the door open as i&#39;m hunched against the far wall.  The killer is standing in the doorway, *trap*ping me inside.

Just as I think I&#39;m done for, someone runs down the hall, distracting the killer , who take a swing at the passer by.  I use that opportunity to rush past the killer, giving him a shoulder check on the way by.  I start running, hoping the killer will follow the other guy, but no such luck.  He *chases* after me.

-Some of us are running along the *riverbank* now, still being pursued by the relentless killer.  I see a hollow along some of the rocks and duck down in it to take a breather.  I consider staying there to hide, hoping he will chase the other, but this is just the kind of spot the killer likes to creep around in.

As I&#39;m wondering where the killer has gotten to, I see him on the other side of the river, walking along a *ledge* on a *cliff*.  I run to warn the others, but also because if the killer attacks again, chances are good he&#39;ll go after one of the others first.

I catch up to the others and we look across to the killer, who is now a *centaur*.  He has come to some large painted stone *doors* in the cliff, that looks like the enterance to a *temple*.  He stands in front of the doors for awhile doing nothing.  We realize that is his *home*, and we wait to see what he will do next.
<span style="color:green">
Ugh, must have eaten too much chocolate.  Ok, so I was using other people as human sheilds in that dream. Big deal.

----------


## The Cusp

*Tactics Arena*
I'm playing a computer *game*, although I'm not aware of an inteface, there is only the game.  It's played an a black *grid* and we move white *dots* around.  I'm not really sure how to play, and I'm learning the ropes by watching my computer opponent, who isnt very good.

My opponent *attacks* me with his dots, and I see smaller dots come out of the main ones attacking.  I didn't even know you could attack in this game.  Not that I've seen how it's done, I waste little time in wiping my computer opponent's pieces out.

All right, that's it.  I'm not wasting any more time on those dumb games.  Maybe do some cleaning instead.

Break and Enter
I run into Steele, who was going to break into that house we alwalys break into in my dreams.  I think to myself that we've hit that place so many times, there can't anything left worth taking, but decide to join him anyways just for fun.  It's like a *tradition*.

We notice a *police* car up ahead and turn left to avoid them, so as not to be seen in the area.  Steele runs ahead of me so it doesn't look like we're together.  We pass a stone retaining wall of some guy's front yard, where the owner is waterig his lawn.  They guy greets us, and I don't like being seen walking towards the scene of the crime.  But still have a ways to go, and it probably won't matter.

<span style="color:green">I've broken into that house so many times in my dreams...  It's always the same place too.  Not always in the same location, and it's layout are not always the same, but I always know it's the same place.  [/SIZE]

----------


## The Cusp

*Another Goon*
Clairity: 8/10
Importance: 5/10
Some friends have just brought me some *weed* and left.  I hear a knock at the door, and open it to find a large *goon* with a gun.  He must have heard the guys mention I had some weed and has come to *rob* me.

The goon takes the weed, my money, and a bad of *diamonds* that belongs to my mother.  As he's pilefering the place, I'm trying to assemble a *shotgun*.  The goon doesn't seem to be too concerned with my weapon.  

Having taken everything he wants, the goon leaves out the front door.  THrough the door, I see several *indians* gathering, what looks to be a whole *village*.  Some of them are carrying weapons, from traditional tomahawks and bows, to modern guns.  The goon walks into the midst of the indians and they let him pass like they are *intimidated* by him.

I walk outside holding trying to hold my shotgun together, which is in two peices, and address the gathered indians.

"People, I ask your *help*.  This man has stolen from me, he took my money, he took my mother's diamonds..."  I immidiately regret telling them about the diamonds, but continue with my plea.

"My gun has no bullets."  and on and on I go.  Eventually the people begin to turn to my side, and the space around the goon gets smaller and smaller as people stop getting out of his way.  Then a really tall indian walks up to the goon and looks at him really close.  I lose sight of the goon as he gets swallowed up by the crowd.

----------


## The Cusp

Almost back to the point where I'm remembering lots of dreams.  I could feel them when I woke this morning, but I slept in.

*Revisiting the Old Job*</span>
Clarity: 4/10
Importance: 2/10
<span style="color:darkred">I'm at the *warehouse* of my old job.  I see Chris standing around with the guy he's working with.  He mentions he really should put his *tools* away before he gets in shit. They begin to gather up thier tools and I look down and see an *empty toolbox* with a pile of *sunglasses* beside it.

I load the sunglasses into the toolbox except for one, which is *too big* to fit in the toolbox because of some grid-like *cage* that fits around your head.  I close the toolbox and set those one on top so they don't get scratched.  No sooner am I done, than Chris grabs the glasses on top and the toolbox to put them away. [/SIZE]


*Wed Apr 11, 2007*
*Ninja School* 
Clairity: 9/10 
Importance: 5/10 

I'm sitting in my apartment when I hear a *commotion* outside my window.  I look out into the *night* and see at least a *hundred ninjas* practicing *combat*.  They are broken up into small groups, and these groups form a large solid *circle*.

I'm tempted to go and *join* them, especially when I see the only weapon they are using are *tonfas*, but I'm worried my skills may not be up to par, and I won't have anything to *contribute.*  Not to mention some of them are really good.  

I notice some trainers. They are not dressed like ninja, but have black *bullet proof* vests. I see one of them drilling the ninjas with *quick, powerful* strikes of his tonfa. I'm very *impressed*.

----------


## The Cusp

*Nekkid Chick*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 8/10
-I'm visiting *Calgary* with my family.  We go into a restaurnt, and as we walk in the entrance, my parents point out a girl with dark hair who is checking me out.  She is completely naked, standing with two female friends who are fully clothed.  Even though she is completely naked, she looks *shy* as she looks at me.  We are flying out of the city shortly, so it would do no good to talk to her.

-We're inside *eating*, and my brother says "it looks like somebody wants to talk to you", and he gets up and leaves.  I see the naked girl walking over to me.  She sits down beside me and we put out arms around each other.  It feels very natural.  I wonder for a moment about the oddness of me sitting in a public place with a naked girl, but then figure everyone else wishes they had one too.

We chat, not saying much.  We don't need too, as there is a really strong *attraction* between us.  Before long she confides in me "I need to have sex".  Unfortunatly, I have to fly out after I'm done eating.  I finish me meal and leave alone, leaving her there.

-I meet up with my *parents* so we can fly out.  They ask me how it went with the girl.  I tell them that's a stupid qestion, since we are scheduled to fly out very very soon.  My parents then tell me they postponed the flight to give me time with the girl.  This pisses me off that they didn't tell me untill after I already blew it with my naked girl.  I yell out "Stop fucking with me!", and *punch* my father in the face three times as he's sitting, hitting him with cross punches across the face.

-I walking along and see the girl again, only this time she's fully clothed and doesn't notice me.  She's put on a bit of weight.  I go up to her and *apolagize* sincerely.  She says "Lets go to my place."   

I never get to the good stuff im my dreams.  I'm an idiot when it comes too women, and it usually takes someone else to point out when one is attracted to me.  


*Thu Apr 12, 2007*
*Kids Love Me* 
Clairity: 7/10 
Importance: 2/10 
I'm on the *bus* and there is a *little girl* crawling all over me. I sit her on my lap and she looks at me all cute smiles. I happen to glance over and notice I'm wearing really short shorts, and I'm aghast to see my *cock'n'balls* are hanging out. I fix myself, and *put the mouse back in the house* super fast before anyone sees me and gets the *wrong idea*. I look around, but nobody noticed.

----------


## Casualtie

I read a couple of your dreams are they are pretty entertaining reads. My favorite is your very first entry Hiro&#39;s Heroes.

F ing hilarious&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks Casualtie.  That show Heroes, would give me the best dreams. 

I hate to have even one day when I dont remember my dreams, but it happened today.

There is a gap in the dates on the first page of this DJ.  I was still keeping track of my dreams,just wasn't posting them here.  The following dreams are some of my favorites from that time.  Had them both on the same night.

*Pagoda*
Clairity: 8/10
Importance: 10/10
There is a small *temple* caged off by a *fence*. I go in the courtyard and there are strange *priests* there in robes. I join them. They chant and I'm watching from the roof, also dressed in *cerimonial* robes.

Back on the the ground, they drag a young boy and throw him in a barn and lock the doors. I see a young indian boy sitting crossleged on the ground *meditating* and decide to join him. I sit behind him and he turns and faces me. We do a shared meditation.

-A group of us are waiting along the edge of the compound. I see two stone *obelisks* with *swords* at the top of them, on of which reads "*Leader*", the other "*King"*. I know it will be a race to see who gets them, so I run off before everyone else catches on. I get the Leader's sword, thinking it appropriate.

With my sword in hand, I see someone else going for the king sword. I consider getting it as well, but then wonder if I'm allowed to have two swords. He gets the lead from my *hesitation*, then I chase behind him.. He grabs the sword and I consider dropping the obelisk on him using my sword, but as I consider if that's what I'm supposed to do, he plunges his sword into the obelisk. I do so as well, on the same level as his, and we use *leverage* to split the obelisk and tumble it.

I run from underneath it's fallilng *shadow*, as it's now an impossibly tall *tower*. Other people scurry out of the way as well and no one is hurt.

There is a actor playing his part and I'm supposed to chase him with my sword, but I do so out of character, chasing him pathetically slow and not taking it seriously. He chastises me for my poor efforts.

----------


## The Cusp

*Spin Attack*
Clairity: 4/10
Importance: 1/10
I'm *fighting* an opponent on a pure *black* playing field.  It's like we're standing on nothing.  I attack, hitting him for 14 damage.  It will take me 3-4 more hits to finish him off.  

My opponent begins to *spin*, untill I lose sight of him in a blur of motion.  Where he was standing is now just a spinnng circle, the blur of his attack, somewhat like the tazmanian devil.

I try to charge into it, but bounce off taking 22 damage.  One more hit like that and I'll be dead.  I back off and try to analyse the situation.

As I watch him spin, I see two colors in in the blur, twisting around each other.  I somehow manage to remove one of the colors, leaving visible gaps in his spinning cyclone.  I watch him spin for a while, considering if it's safe to attack.

<span style="color:green">These stupid gaming dreams are really starting to get on my nerves.[/SIZE]

----------


## The Cusp

I'm really having to fight to remember my dreams again.  I wake up not remembering anything at all.  It's only because I don't give up that I've been managing to get anything at all.  Probably could have gotten more, but gave up after having something to show.  I seem to remember something about being in *Calgary* again.

*Guitar school* 
Clairity: 5/10
Importance: 6/10
I'm sitting in *class*, in my high school.  The *teacher* is flipping out, and refuses to teach us anymore.  Class is cancelled for good and he kicks us all out.

As everyone is filing out, I gather up my books real quick in one arm, and my accoustic *guitar* in the other.  As I join in the people bottlenecked at the door, I try to hide my guitar.  I don't want the teacher to see it, or he might not let me leave with it.  

Leaning up against the wall beside the door is my *electric* guitar, only it's white instead of red.  My hands are full, and I can't grab it without scratching up both my guitars.  Just as I'm wondering what I'm going to do, Sonny, who is in front of me holding an electric guitar of his own, reaches for my guitar.  I say "Thanks..." before he gets it, and he grabs it *sneakily* so the teacher doesn't see.  We exit into the hall.

-I'm wondering what to do with the rest of the afternoon with my class canceled.  The schoolbus doesn't come for another 3 hours, and I figure it would be better to *hitch hike* rather than wait around. 

<span style="color:green">Haven't picked up the guitar in awhile, and it seems everywhere I turn, people are talking about playing.  I think it's high time I started brushing up on it for the summer.  That dream is telling me to use it or lose it.[/SIZE]

----------


## Jess

I love the elaborate letters.

Do you mind if I &#39;borrow&#39; them?

----------


## The Cusp

Help yourself.  There are a ton to chose from at http://www.embroideryarts.com.  I tried using them to start the first letter of my dreams, but that messed up the spacing of the paragraphs.  The title is the only place they are halfway readable.  Gotta find some with transparent backgrounds that are trimmed to fit into words better.

Got out of bed too early to write that last dream down, had to take a nap after.  WBTB never works for me.

*Coed Change Rooms*
Clairity: 4/10
Importance: 3/10
I'm walking through a *police* station with two buddies.  It has the feeling of an empty school on the weekend.  I notice a change room that is for both men and women.  I find that odd, but somewhat cool that they are mature enough not to care about such things.  Then I notice regular men's and women's *change rooms*.

I go into the coe-d one and look around.  It's empty.  I yell out to my friends "_You guys will never geuss where I am_!".  They yell back "_You're in the washroom.  We don't need to know the details..._"

I tell them "We have co-ed change rooms!" and I hear them coming to see for themselves.  I continue to walk around checking the place out.  I go down a hallway of *showers* with too many right turns that ends at two toilet stalls.  I walk into the stall and hear my buddies in the change room asking where I am.

*Fragment*I'm playing video games with two friends.  We run out of quarters and leave.  Outside, I'm a little suprised to see we were in a restaurant.  We head for a convinience store right beside it, and go inside.
-we're walking back from having done something, back towards the convenience store and go back in it.  
<span style="color:green">I get the feeling this was in Calgary again[/SIZE]

----------


## The Cusp

I didn&#39;t sleep one wink last night.  Never had a chance to dream.  This is another dream I had a few weeks ago.  Rather epic.  I kept waking  up and going back to that same dream.

*hantom Zone Psychosis*</span>
Clairity: 10/10
Importance: 9/10
-Sean, Jason and I are breaking into an abandoned compound on the *military base*. This area is off limits to all. We break into a house and begin to look around. As we search the place, we all begin to see strange things, like the place is *haunted*. In one room there is the old mumified *corpse* of a woman holding a cigarette sitting on a couch. The top of the couch is all burned from the smouldering flame of a cigatette butt. I accidentally break off her head, and toss it into the closet, along with the rest of her.

I realize the things we are seeing are all in our heads, but we are seeing the same things. Ghost effects and LSD type gridboard patterns are showing up everywhere, and we see the same halucinations. It occurs to me that his area was shut down due to chemichal contamination, and we are now infected, doomed to see these horrible visions for ever. I worry it might be contagious.

As we are leaving, I pick something up and it is covered with gross kitchen grease that sticks to my hands. It&#39;s absolutely disgusting brown mess that smells and is full of gross stuff. I run to a sink, not expecting there to be water in the taps, so I am pleased to see the sink full of old dirty water. I try to wash the grease off unsucessfully.

We start to discuss our shared psychosis, comparing what we see. While Sean and I are comparing the black and white diamond pattersn we see with our eyes close, our third friend warns us not to look where he is looking, as he sees something horrifying. We don&#39;t look.

Someone had warned us earlier that we were seeing ourselves, and I flash to a scene of an old dying man being watched by himself, stretching to infinity, like mirrors reflecting themselves endlessly. My two buddies are now on the floor, foaming at the mouth, clutching thier heads with only the white of thier eyes showing. I see the scene of my other buddy, now a girl, about how she ran into herself hiding behind a shed earlier in the dream, and I think that makes sense now. THis scene stretches it&#39;s self out into infinity, ending with her on the floor.

-We are leaving the compound when I see Donald being led held captive and led towards us. We stand and await them, knowing we are busted. I think they just want to capture us, but instead they want to beat me. One guy starts beating me with a stick, while another punches me.

After they are done, we are crawling home, all beaten and bruised, both physically and mentally. I see Donald crawling ahead of me a good distance. A scooter stops to pick him up, and give him a ride, leaving me behind, crawling on the ground in my underwear.

-We are talking on the way up the hill near my house in Petawawa. By the baseball diamond, there is a cemetary and we see the tombstone of one of the peopel who died at the house. We are hoping to learn more about it. We go into a little restaurant beside it and sit down. We are getting free pies for some reason, and they ask me what kind I want. At first I dont want one, but then I settle on a berry pie.
They guys are happy that next time we will have our pies all sorted out.

-I show up at a school on base. The first room I go to is the wrong one, a large class full of young children of varied ethnicities, odd for Petawawa. I get to the second class an knock on the door to talk to the woman teacher about what had happened in the house. She was in there as well and has the psychosis too.

We discuss the haunted house in the door way, then she leads me inside the room. There are about 5 or six kids in the class, at least half of them black children, with one little black girl with crazy braids making a checkerboard pattern on her scalp. The teacher expects me to take over the class as a substitute, which I find a little odd since I&#39;m not quilified to do teaching and she sprung it on my by suprise and I am totally not prepared.

I get a black boy to go play a song on a tape recorder for the class and talk some more with the teacher while he is fast forwarding and rewinding. I think it odd that he&#39;s taking so long and when I look over he stops the tape player and claims he heard ghosts talking on the tape.

I now feel guilty for having frightened the children, and try to assure them there is nothing to be afraid of. "You only hear the voice because you want to hear it." I tell him, even I heard the ghost voice on the tape as clear a day. I hope it&#39;s just his imagination, because he wasnt exposed to the chemicals, and if he was telling the truth, it means the contamination is spreading.

-I&#39;m biking in front of the baseball diamond about to cross the street when one of the kids from the school bikes in front of me and waits in teh turning lane to cross the road. I wait for a car, then go. The section of curb I have to jump on the other side is impossibly big, and I hit the thickest section, but manage to navigate it with too much turbulence. As I start biking for home, I feel the summer sun, and notice I&#39;m really tanned on my legs and body.

I think I should go swimming in the whirlpool, but reason that if that kid was just in school, it must be early september. Weather like that is too good to waste and I start to think about where the good swimming holes would be this time of year.

*Was up for awhile, ate, watched tv, then went back to bed for awhile.

<span style="color:#8B0000">-We go back into the house, and are searching it room by room. Most of the upstairs bedrooms are empty, bexcept for the last one we search. It has a closet with two shelves full of clothes, and I see old baseball gloves stuffed underneath the clothes. Just as I&#39;m about to search it, some authority figure (a teacher?) comes up and and chastises me for running off from the rest of the group. As he&#39;s dragging me away, I see a blanket that is identical to my warmest blanket on my bed, and I want to get it but can&#39;t.

He brings me to the empty room every else is in and says we have to make up for our break and enter by clearing out the room. There is rubble and wood scattered all about. I don&#39;t like the idea of having ot walk up and down carrying armloads of crap, so I look out the window at the garbage dumpster below . It&#39;s too far to throw the garbage in from the window, but I could still toss it onto the ground and pick it up down below.

-We are supposed to have left, but I&#39;m not going untill I&#39;ve explored every nook and crany of that place. I descend into the basesment, which is like a mine shaft that seems to go down for ever. Once at the bottom, I take a look around and it is similar in layout to Memere&#39;s basement. I walk past a storage are sectioned off with sheets of clear plastic, but see nothing of interest there. Past the storage there are shelves of old tools. I go through them but see nothing of interest except some red metal cases. I think these are torches and check them, but the teacher has alread taken them to do hot knives. I see an empty feul canister for the torch and realize it&#39;s so old, it&#39;s made of toxic materials, back in the day before they knew any better.

There is one last room I walk into, and it is empty and the brick walls are all paintd light blue, with some kind of logo underneath the window. There is a closet door I open that leads to a huge storage room. The storage room is just packed with all manner of junk and the first thing I notice is an old guitar. I grab it and put it aside in the blue room and start to go through the stuff when the teacher comes down to drag me off again. "Don&#39;t you think they&#39;ve done a nice job down here?" he asks me of the blue room.

----------


## The Cusp

I can almost remember so many dreams this morning, just enough to let me know I had them and tease me.  Something about my cousing Jen, Long Ritchie, a psycho killer, and a rat (all seperate dreams).

*Gaming Legacy*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 1/10 
I'm playing some rpg strategy game.  I have my men on one side of the board, my opponent had his on the other.  We take turns attacking, only on my turn, there is a window to type in special commands.  I type in my maneuver and cream my opponent, who comes at me again with only the most basic of attacks.

<span style="color:green">If I would have know that video game binge was going to affect my dreams for so long, I would have played better games![/SIZE]

----------


## The Cusp

The guy I work with picked me up this morning and as he was telling me not to make too much noise because he was hung over, he was speeding down the middle of both lanes exactly like in my dream.  Luckily we didn't have far to go.  He backed into sombody's garage door and dented it yesterday.

As I was straping on my knee pads at work, I remembered this dream from last night.

*Lost and Found*
Clairity: 7/10
Importance: 6/10
I'm working and see one of the young guys walk by with the pair of *knee pads* I lost.  I recognize them by way I cut the excess strap off into a point.

"You *found* my knee pads!" I say to him.  "Your kneepads?" he asks looking at the ones I'm already wearing, "Whose are those?"
"Those are yours now!" I reply.  "They used to be Brians, but I've been using them since I lost mine."

I take back my old knee pads, give him mine, and start to strap them on.  "What's the difference?" he asks me.  I point out where I shortened the stap, and how the long staps get all crusted by filler.  He asks why I didnt just cut the other ones, and I tell him it's because I didn't want to.

<span style="color:green">I've really got to  get around to shortening those straps on my knee pads!

----------


## The Cusp

Again I could feel lots of dreams there upon waking, just couldnt get at them.  ONly have one to show.

*Your Turn*
Clairity: 3/10
Importance: 2/30
<span style="color:darkred">Again I'm playing a game against an opponent, but this time our game board is a *city*.  I move first, and appear in a random area of the city.

Next it's my opponent's turn.  He makes three *monsters* appear in the city.  The monsters immediately begin to attack and *destroy* everything around them, going on a rampage.  The third turn is my go again, and I make an *explosion* the envelops the entire city, but ony destroys my opponent's creatures.  

my oppenent takes another turn, but I can't remember what he did.[/SIZE]

----------


## The Cusp

*Prehistoric*
I'm swimming in a lake high up in the *mountains*, when someone puts three prehistoric marine creatures into the water with me.  They will eat everything in the lake, *growing* constantly.  They are also *canabalistic*, and will eat each other eventually.  I see the three creatures underwater, they are currntly medium sized fish, swimming together.

As I watch the *fish*, a long metal *arm*, like Doc Oc's, reaches out and grabs one of the fish by the dorsal fin, holding it in place. It holds the fish still for a while then the arm retracts, leaving behind a hole where it was holding the fish.  It's dorsal fin was compleely pinched off by the metal arm, along with a good chunk of it's back.

I expect to see it bleed and start to swim funny, but the fish doesnt move at all, like it's frozen.

<span style="color:green">Watched some sci-fi show about dinosaurs and time rifts last night on the space channel.  I think I also had a dream about UFOs last nigh as well.
My recall sucks ass lately, but I havent been getting enough sleep.[/SIZE]

----------


## Mitchy_boy15

Have You LD Before and how offten?

----------


## The Cusp

I havent been trying to LD much, been focusing more on remembering my dreams.  I can never rember to do reality checks these days, I keep meaning to, but...  I average one random lucid every month or so without trying, it just happens.

WHen I was doing reality checks and working at it, I would get maybe one a week.  But I got lazy.  I had my best lucid streak when I was watching a lot of crazy sci-fi/fantasy/horror movies and shows.  The cheesier and more outlandish the better, as I could easily recognize the crazy dream signs they produced.

----------


## The Cusp

Ok lets's see how many reality checks I can remember to do today.

*Party Off*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 3/10
I'm at a massive *house party*.  Both the gang from *school*, and the gang from *home* are there.  At some point, Tim P.  starts to give me a hard time, picking on me and *threatening* me with violence.  He's pretty short, but he's on steroids.  I consider kicking his ass, but I figure his friends would jump me and I wouldnt stant a chance against them all.  While I do have lots of friends here, they are not fighters, and would be outclassed by Tim's gang.

I decide to *leave*, and go downstairs into the kitchen to get my coat.  Someone hung it up really high on the wall for me to keep it safe.  I look around at me friends to tell them I'm leaving, but they are all busy talking.  Not wanting to wait or to interupt, I just go.

I walk a little ways down the street, when some friends of mine come out of the party.  I hear Godin yell "I'll kick his ass!" and I think he might be talking about the same guy who was giving me a hard time.  I go over and ask him if it was Tim P. but he doesnt awnser me.

More people are leaving the party, all walking down the street in the same direction as us.  We walk over to a restaurant in the mall.  Everyone from the party is going in there.  I look back and see my goon is coming as well, so I decide to just leave.  I tell the gang, who are sitting on a flower box waiting for the rest to come, that I'm taking off.  And I go.

Well that was a dissapointing dream.  Chased out of a party by a steroid freak with a napolean complex.  In RL, I once saw the bully in that dream kick a guy in the nuts so hard, his feet lifted off the ground!

----------


## Jess

> Help yourself.  There are a ton to chose from at http://www.embroideryarts.com.  I tried using them to start the first letter of my dreams, but that messed up the spacing of the paragraphs.  The title is the only place they are halfway readable.  Gotta find some with transparent backgrounds that are trimmed to fit into words better.[/b]



Thanks.

Yeah, ones that would work for the first letter would be better...If find any that fulfill those requirements I&#39;ll let you know&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Well, I remembered to do a total of 3 reality checks yesterday.  2 of them were when I logged on here, so they don&#39;t really count.  My goal is to do one more reality check than I did the day before, everyday.  Wish me luck.

Trying to remember my dreams has been costing me a lot of sleep.  Last night I ignored my dreams and got some decent rest.  I do have a fragment.

*Fragment*</span>
It a beautiful summer day, and I&#39;m doing something in the city, taking turn making moves.  It&#39;s my turn and it seems I&#39;m trapped into not being able to make a move.  I suprise everyone by using two robotic tentacle arms, like Doc Oc&#39;s, to accomplish my tasks.  The tentacles weren&#39;t previously part of the game.

<span style="color:green">Don&#39;t remember enough of this one, but I think I was pretty close to lucid there.  That&#39;s twice now I&#39;ve dreamed of doc oc&#39;s tentacle arms.  Only this time I was using them.  This could be the start of a new dream ability for me.

----------


## The Cusp

Most of the dreams I remember don't make enough sense to form a coherent narative.  Stuff like someone was walking, then they are suddenly two pillars.  I reach out and touch the space between the two pillars and...  I don't know.  Neighnours are too noisy to sleep.

*Homework Undone*
I'm sitting in class and the teacher, Mr Briand, is checking everone's homework.  I, of course, didn''t do mine.  The teacher has Tyson called to his desk and is inspecting at least 5 different assignments, none of them I've done.  Luckily, the class is almost over, and I'm hoping it will end before he calls on me.

I'm in luck.  The *bell rings* and I rush out of class before the teacher has a chance to say anything to me.  I don't plan on coming back tommorow, and am leaving early today.  I think about the classes I will be missing tommorow, then breifly wonder why I'm even going to school if I have no intention of doing any work.

<span style="color:#2E8B57">I usually get dreams of not wanting to go to school when I start to get sick of my job.  I REALLY don't want to go in this morning, so tired...[/color]

----------


## The Cusp

Still not sleeping well.  Remember a fragment of what I assume was a Heroes inspired dream.  There was a visible energy covering some object and I was touching it, doing something...  I doubt I got three hours sleep last night.

I have been remembering to do reality checks the past two days.  Hopefully I can make a habit of it.

----------


## The Cusp

"_I say fuck authority
Silent majority
Raised by the system
Now its time to rise against them_"
- Fuck Authority, Pennywise

*uck Authority*
Clairity: 4/10
Imortance: 3/10
I'm in *class* walking from my desk towards the teacher, Mr. P, with grim determination.  I'm going to kick his ass.  Mr P is standing in the corner between the window and the blackboard, behind his desk, telling me _"Don't even think about it..."_.  He takes a swing at empty air for emphasis, a short hook with a small arc.  He's very tall, and the violence he just displayed was impressive, but I don't slow my pace.

I aproach Mr. P. and attack him.  As I'm in the process of attacking, he lands a Hook punch on the very top of my head, driving me downwards and dropping me to the floor.

-I'm standing straight, like a soldier at attention, at the front of the class, facing the students.  Mr P. is yelling at me and giving me orders.  I ignore him stubbonly, and just stand there, staring straight ahead.

----------


## Jess

> Most of the dreams I remember don&#39;t make enough sense to form a coherent narative.  Stuff like someone was walking, then they are suddenly two pillars.  I reach out and touch the space between the two pillars and...  I don&#39;t know.[/b]



I think you should just write it anyway, it doesn&#39;t have to make sense.  It&#39;s for your benefit, not ours right?

----------


## The Cusp

JESS: I would have liked to put more details to that dream, but by the time I wrote it down, that was all I had left.  I always try to record every little detail and fragment.  

No dreams again today.  I&#39;m beginning to get discouraged.  

The weather has been cooler and at least I&#39;m getting caught up on my sleep.  Got a couple of decent night&#39;s sleep the last two nights.  Hopefully that was all I needed to kick start my dreaming.

----------


## The Cusp

Again, dreams were tough to get at today.  Only reason I have any at all was because I didnt give up and had time this mornight to fight for them.

*Detatchable Penis, Chapter 2: Complications*
Clairity: 7/10
Importance: 5/10
I've just *cut off my own penis*, and am holding it in my hand.  I've done this before, and am able to reattatch it easily afterwards.  Right now, I have to go somewhere, and don't have time to reattatch it.  I'll have to do it later.

I wonder what will happen if I have to *pee*, or if anyone should *notice* that I don't have a penis.  This worries me.  Then I worry about waiting that long to reattatch it.  What if if *dries* out?  I look at my penis, and the skin along the cut is already beginning to dry out and pull away, gettng hard and crusty.  I see the *veins* have begun to dry up and shrivel as well, and I wonder how I'm going to get them to line up properly when I reattatch it.

I consider wether I sould put it in *ice*, *water*, or just wrap it to keep it fresh untill I get back.

I've had several dreams where I lop off the old one eyed trouser snake.  What's up with that?  Although it's not permanent, it's still pretty freaky.

----------


## Jess

Haha, I&#39;ve had a similar dream (just the one&#33 :wink2: , can&#39;t remember if I actually went through with it though&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Only a fragment again.  My problem is I wake up at 3-4 in the morning, and then I'm faced with a dilema.  Try to go back to sleep, or try to remember my dreams and not be  able to fall back asleep.  I've been opting for sleep.

*Penny for your Power*
Clairity: 1/10
Iportance: 3/10
-I'm competing with some guy, in some kind of turn based event.  Undeneath me appears a giant penny.  It levitates upwards and I ride like the green goblin from spiderman.   

-The giant penny is floating in front of me, sheilding me.  I turn my back against it and hold out my arms .


There has been a lot of competition and games in my dreams lately.  Probably just the final echoes of that gaming binge I went on a while back.

----------


## The Cusp

Still waking up too early in the morning.  I've been trying to fall back asleep insted of remembering my dreams, but I haven't even been able to get back to sleep!  What a waste.  I'm just going to focus on recall whenever I wake now.

I've been remembering to do reality checks for almost a week.  Now all I need is some sleep!

*quacage*
Clairity: 1/10
Importance: 4/10
-I'm swimming in the middle of a lake.  There is an  empty cage in front of me, moving up and down, submerging in the water and coming back up again.  I climb out of the water onto the top of the cage and stand there.

-From underwater, I see the bottom of the cage, with either my brother or myself swimming in place inside.  Or rather swimming, but just not getting anywhere, like the cage is some kind of tread mill.

Was flicking throught the channels yesterday and caught a bit of Jurrasic park.  The part I saw, the people were dragged into the water in a cage by a dinosaur.  Pretty sure that's were this came from.

----------


## The Cusp

Heroes las night was AWSOME!!!!!!!
*Home Invasion*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 3/10
A bunch of *goons* have broken into my old house in Petawawa, and I'm hiding in the basement, on the laundry side.  They don't know I'm here.

I hear footsteps on the *basement* stairs, somebody coming down, and I look for a place to hide.  There is a large pile of laundry beside the sink basin, but I don't have time to *hide* under it.  Instead I run for the geust *bed* and jump behind it.  There is a pile of blankets on the floor, and I try to crawl underneath them, but something in the blankets makes a *noise* and gives me away.

From under the bed, I see the intruder's feet stop in response to my noise.  I have to act before it's too late, and I unsheath my forester's *sword*, and jump out at them.

As I charge, I see the intruder is *Bette Midler*.  She looks tough and menacing, and strangely dangerous.  I put the tip of my sword against her throat, and motion her to be quiet, so as not to alert her companions upstairs.  I grab her, throw her on the bed, and hold the sword to her while I listen to her companions walk around upstairs.

Hmmm... Mette Midler is not exactly the kind of woman I want to be throwing into bed

----------


## The Cusp

*I don't Understand Women*
I'm in a room and I see Sarah talking to a redhead.  There is something familiar about the redhead, but I can't place it.  I to talk to Sarah, but she moves away from me.   I leave the room.

As I'm walking away, I realize where I knew the redhead from.  It's Chantal.  I didnt recognize her because she was wearing makeup and her hair was different from high school.  I figure it would be rude to leave without saying hi, so I go back.

As I try to approach Chantal, Sarah grabs her by the shoulder and pulls her away from me.  "_You can talk to her tommorow_" she tells me.  I ask what this is about, but she just says "tommorow", and they look at me silently untill I leave.

Dreaming of people I havent seen in a while and how they might look now.  I think that's a first for me.  That I remember anyways.  While I was talking to my grandmother yesterday, I had asked how Sarah was doing.


There was another dream from last night, but I can't read the notes I took.  Something about a pool.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Dreaming of people I havent seen in a while and how they might look now.[/b]



Interesting....I had that same theme in my dream last night.

----------


## The Cusp

For this next dream, I don't remember the part where I stopped and realized I was dreaming, but I suspect I may have been lucid

*The Invulnerable*
Clairity: 5/10
Importance: 6/10
I'm fighting an inveunerable *enemy*.  No matter what I hit him with, it has absolutely *no effect*.  

My foe swings at me and I turn to *mist* to avoid his attack.  I swirl around him in my new form, looking to exploit a weakness.  I try to pass through him to try to do some damage from the inside, but I can't get through his *skin*.

I pull all of my mist body underground around his feet, then concentrate it into a spike coming up into the bottom of his *foot*.  It works, and my spike shoots up the length of his lower leg, stopping in the knee.

Found his Achillies heel!  There was a lot of action in that dream, took me a long time to find his weak spot.

----------


## The Cusp

*Gravity Cage*
Clairity: 7/10
Importance: 7/10
Sean, Jason, and I are hop the* fence* into a rectangular *caged* off compound.    The ground is covered with *sand*, which makes walking difficult, and as we cross, the *gravity* increases. 

The gravity is so intense that we can no longer stand up, and we *crawl* across the compound.  I am carrying a cloth *sac* with something in it.  The sac weighs a ton and I *drag* it along.  The sand makes it hard to move because there is nothing solid to push off against.

I'm getting *tired* and can barely inch forward.  I look ahead to see Sean struggling in the sand ahead of me.  I look behind a see a girl crawling through the sand instead of Jason.
*
Quick Change*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 4/10
I'm sitting in my high school *cafeteria*, which is packed, when I decide to change out of my pants and into some shorts.  I take off my pants while still sitting at my table, and slip on some shorts.  I had nothing on underneath my pants and was momentarily *exposed*.

All the seats to my right are filled with people, but all the ones to my left are empty, which left a good view of me changing.  I start to look at the people to my left to see if anyone saw me, but then I figure who cares, and act like nothing out of the ordinary happened.

Next up an onother group sex dream where I can't seem to join in.  I get a lot of these.  Going to coun't em up later to see what chapeter this really is.

*Orgy Misfit, Chapter X: Outsider*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 7/10
I'm in a house and there is an orgy in the process of unfolding.  There are people going at it in the living room.  I'm standing in an adjacent room next to the *stairs*.  There are other people in this room with me breaking off into smaller groups and heading up to the bedrooms upstairs.

I look around wanting walk up to some of the girls, but no one seems to notice me, and they all wander away before I can go over.  With no one left, and not being sure what to do now, I leave.  

Outside I walk down the street, and see a group from earlier, a guy and three girls.  A blonde with them seems to be looking my way, and I say hi, but she ignores me.

I meet some people I know outside who were there with me, and ask them if it's still going on.  I'm about to head back to the house I originally came out of, but I see everyone is leaving.

Spring is in the air!  Seems I'm either too shy, or too baked to approach women.  Which is silly.  Like in the dreams, I'm afraid to make a move even when it's a sure thing, so to speak.  I'm going to have to go out this weekend and overcome that little problem.

----------


## The Cusp

Remembered this one at work.  And why the hell can't I make my titles any smaller!?!?  I knew selling out this site would be trouble.

*Other Side of the Line*
Clairity: 7/10
Importance: 4/10
I'm watching a black screen.  On the left side are two erratic beige lines moving up from the bottom to the top of the screen.  I put my finger in the line and trace it with my finger, following it's movement.

At some point, the line begins to follow my finger, instead of the other way around, and I draw the outlines of naked women, which scroll off the top of the screen.  

Somehow I become a naked woman, and the line leads down to my vagina, my finger still following.  My finger goes in a couple of times, and I find it an odd angle to have to do that yourself.

----------


## The Cusp

*Rampaging Hippos*
Clairity: 8/10
Importance 4/10
There are enraged hippos being unleashed on the city.  The run amuck, *smashing* and *destroying* everything in sight.  I see different scenes of hippos rampaging, then I see a man in a small *control room*.  He is contrilling where the hippos are unleashed, the *mastermind* behind this insidious scheme.

The people of the city, after having gotten over the initial shock of the hippos, are now trying to subdue the beasts.

I see a hippo appear, and it charges some people.  Before it gets to them, it falls into a *pit* lined with *spikes*.  As the Hippo goes down, it's momentum carries it around the walls of the pit, sliding into the wodden spikes and knocking them off.

The hippo lands at the bottom of the pit, and I can see it through an adjacent tunnel.  Once the *shock* of the fall wears off, the hippo gets a *mean* look and charges through the side tunnel right at me, but gets stuck in a narrow part of the tunnel.  I can just see it's snout trying to push through.

Sure, they look slow and docile on those nature programs, but when those things get pissed, look out!

*Back Tracking * 
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 5/10
I'm walking down the street in Petawawa, on my way to work.  I have my filthy work clothes on, all covered in varnish and stain.  I realize I left the *vaccum* on the sidewalk a ways back, and run to where I left it.

I sprint the whole way, partly so it doesnt get stolen, and partly so as not to be late.  I'm badly out of breath by the time I get there, and my muscles in my legs are really stiff.  I can barely walk.

I realize I'm in no shape to go to work, but neither can I walk back home with the vaccum.  I flop down in the weeds by the side of the road and rest.

Was a rough week at work, and I was beat yesterday.  But did I ever sleep well last night!

----------


## The Cusp

I wasn't going post this one, it's a little twisted.   You were warned...
*
Abomination*
Clairity: 5/10
Importance: 3/10
There are three* creatures*, standing outside in the night.  They are a sickly white color, bodies shaped kind of like ducks but more humanoid, with human like legs, and no arms.  Each of them have *three* vaginas, and they will give *birth* to an endless stream of creatures like them that will overrun the planet.

For the moment, they are just standing there.  The military stuffs thier openings with explosives in an effort to destroy them.  They detonate the explosives, but they have absolutely no effect on the creatures.  They are indestructable.

Freaky looking things.  I'm going to see if I can find a cheap scanner today.  There are a few dreams I've been meaning to sketch.  A lot of invincible, invulnerable, indesctuctable elements in my dreams the past few months

----------


## The Cusp

I ate too much licorice before bed and couldnt sleep well last night.  Remembered a fragment when I woke that I dismissed as too common place at the time to record, but now I'm not so sure.  It was something to do with dreaming, and when I still had the fragment, it was something I dreamed of all the time, like a common transition phase into sleep or something.  What wasn't worth recording when I was half asleep, is now like a mystery bugging me.  


Well, the boards don't look too bad.  Wasn't that bad of a change.  But some warning would have been nice.  

I see there is now a spot to enter a title for for the posts in the DJs now.  Is that supposed to be for the titles of our dreams?  Am I supposed to enter multiple dreams from one night into several posts?  What's going on around here?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wasn't going post this one, it's a little twisted. You were warned...



I'd like to see the drawings!

You have a very nicely done journal.  Hope it doesn't get messed up again.

----------


## The Cusp

*
Super Computer*
Clairity: 1/10
Importance: 2/10
I see a Super Computer or processor, a component about the size of my fist.    *Psyler* is trying to convince me to *take* it, but I don't want it.  I wonder why he just doesn't take it for himself, then realize he's tryng to manipulate the *future*.

Psyler is now holding a large white peice of card board, with 4 *circles* evenly placed on it.  The circles are all made of different substances stuck to the board.  The super computer is in the lower left quadrant, and the circle appears to be made of dried out bloody flesh.  I'm supposed to reach through and pull out the computer.

Didn't sleep well again, got really cold last night.

----------


## The Cusp

THanks Moonbeam.  You'll have to wait awhile for the picture, I went out for a scanner, but bought an Ipod instead.  Maybe next week.  You know, I've actually been to a town called Moonbeam
*Captives and Captors*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 7/10
I was being held *captive*, but I've just *ecsaped* from the room they had me in.  I am *running* through the halls of a large house, opening doors and realeasing other prisoners, who *follow* behind me single file.

As I lead my freed companions through the house, I make a wrong turn, and the others don't flollow me.  I loop back around and come to the end of the line of escapees.  The run down some *stairs* and I follow.  They come to a stop outside a *closed door*, and all gather around, facing it.  The othere prisoners are all black men.

I open the door and they all *rush* in to suprise our captors.  There is only one of them in the room, and my boys quickly have him backed against the wall.  He's very scrawny with long blonde hair, and Liam is holding the *blade* of a scraper to his *throat*.  

Liam shoves our captor to the center of the room so they can *fight* unarmed, one on one.  Liam is pretty confident, and the skinny guy lands a terrific front kick to Liam's chest.  It was such a good kick, I *cheer*, even though he's the enemy.  Liam begins to unload punches on the guy's face and head.
*
Lettering*
I'm checking out the forums, and notice they have implimented the flourished letters I use in my DJ titles as a standard feature of the site, but they have removed the ability to include images.  There are only two styles of letters available, but they are they two that look the best, and were the only ones I had been using anyways.

Dangnabbit, you think I would have come across somebody's tagline that says "Do a reality check now".

----------


## The Cusp

*Cryptic Feeding Frenzy*
Clairity: 8/10
Importance: 7/10
I'm living in an apartment, with Shawn, Jamie, Jen and two other girls.  At some point it becomes a *party*.  There is a stanza of *text* floating in the air as tall as I am.  I'm trying to *uncode* or decypher it.  I translate it to *french*, but the result is illegible, and some of the characters don't even form letters anymore.  

A *vampire* changes the text to the vampiric language, and I no longer want to help.  I wander downstairs looking for a friend.  In the main room, I see a crush of vampires, heads buried against the wall, in the midst of an intense *feeding* frenzy.  I think it might be my friend they are eating, and I pull a couple of vampires out to check.  I can't find any bodies in the mess of vampires.

There are way too many vamps for my liking, and I figure I'd better leave.  A couple of them make friendly small *talk* to me on the way out.  They evidently can't tell I'm not one of them.

Outside, I see the garage *door* open a bit and there have got to be a hundred pairs of legs sticking out from underneath it.  I know that those legs are somehow connected to the vampire feeding frenzy inside.  THis strange space warp confirms that I really need to get out of here.  I open the garage door to take a final look for my friend, but still can't see the body they are feeding on.

Out of the front door walks a lone vampire, and he asks me where I'm headed.  I tell him *home*, since it's 2 in the afternoon and I've been partying since last night, I'm STARVED!  He grins and nods, relating to my hunger because he thinks it's a blood lust.  "You must be REALLY hungry!" he says appreciatively, almost proud.

Jenna walks out the front door, acting all drunk, but she is under the spell of the vampire.  She falls into his arms and the begin to walk with me.  Jenna is *stumbling* drunkenly, and falls flat on her back an lays there.  The vampire keeps walking, abandoning her  like she isn't worth the effort of carrying.

I pick her up and bring her with me, hoping the vampire will leave her to me because he thinks I'm so hungry.

Partying with the vampires?  I've been giving serious thought to turning my back on whatever higher purposes I was pursuing, all that hippie bullshit, and turning over to the so called dark arts, using my abilities for self serving ends.  It would be nice not to care and be a greedy sonofabitch.  It seems everyone else is only in it for themselves, why shouldn't I?  I'd make such a good bad ass.  

As for me being hungry and all the feeding in that dream, work has been super busy, plus my partner doesn't help much, so I've been working my ass off.  I'm putting on a lot of muscle, and my body is just constantly screaming for nourishment.

*Blossoms and Termites*
Clairity: 9/10
Importance: 7/10
I'm walking with Andre trough an abandoned lot.  There are *weeds* waist high everywhere, with clusters of large pastel flowers.  The *flowers* are grouped into colors, like someone deliberately planted them.

We cross some *railroad* tracks and come to a field filled with those same flowers, only the sections of colors are larger.  There is a gravel path on the other side of the tracks leading into the *feilds*.  Andre wants to go back, but I convince him to keep going.

Down the path a little ways we see a sand bank filled with *burrow holes*.    Andre tries to head back and I ask him "Don't you at least want to see what is living in those burrows?"  He grudgingly walks over to them with me.  For some reason, I expect this place to have fantastic creatures.

I peer into one of the holes looking for the animal that made it, but only see a few ants crawling around inside.  Once I spot the first couple, I begin to see more ants everywhere.  "It's a termite mound!" says Andre.  He's right, but I'm dissapointed at how small the termites are.  The holes were huge, and I was hoping to see giant ants. 

Then it hits me we're standing on a termite mound, drilled with huge tunnels.  Just as I realize it can't be stable, the ground collapses underneath me, and my legs fall into the earth.  I pull my self out and scurry off the termite mound, the ground collapsing underneath me the whole way.  Luckily they weren't interested in biting me.

Have a friend who never goes out.  I always try to get him do to something, but he never does.  Last time I got him to go out was his birthday, and I paid.  Was just trying to convince him to come out to a patio for a pitcher of beer since it was so nice out, but nooooooo...

Woke and thought I wouldnt remember any dreams, but they just kept coming as I went about my morning routine.  After recollecting those two, I realised I had been repeating the work "Namaste" under my breath, and remembered this fragment.

*Namaste*
Clairity: 3/10
Importance: 6/10
I'm walkling through the entrance into what looks to be some sort of fair.  There is a banner over the entrance, that has *NAMASTE* printed in black capitals and bold text, and the name of the event underneath in blue. 

Lost was good last night.  Wasn't Namaste what they were saying when they greeted Ben to the isnald during that flashback? 

This one came to me as I was brushing my teeth.

*Your Basic Tooth Dream*
I'm holding two of my back teeth in my hand, inspecting the decay.  One of the teeth is really rotten, and the decay jumped from the edge of  one tooth onto another.  I can see the spot where it spread where they are both touching.  I'm appalled that it could jump from one tooth to the other like that.


And since todays post is already insanely long, here's one I didnt bother to post yesterday, the kind of dream I asssign little to no importance to.  

I'm riding in my work van headed to our job for the day, peeling an orange.  As i open the orance, it is filled with blue mould.

Every day on my way to the job I eat an orange (or an apple, this week it's oranges).  Teusday, my orange was mouldy.  This dream kinda screwed me up because I though I had already gotten two mouldy oranges and 1 good one, so I thought it was a day later in the week than it actually was.

----------


## The Cusp

*Tiger* *Drop*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 4/10
I see *tiger* riding in a mining cart along some *tracks*.  The tracks are hanging over the edge of a *cliff*, and the tiger is being transported to the spot it will be *dropped* below.

First it was Hippos being used to attack, now it's tigers.  Unleashing the beast?  I think that dream was a part of the larger theme from last night.  Slivers.

Ok I play magic the gathering online.  Shhh.... dont tell anyone I'm a geek.  I had a decent sliver deck in my league.  Slivers are a type of creature that share thier abilities with others of thier kind.  All night my dreams were just one long dynamic battle of clashing slivers.  My oppenent would use the occasional tiger.

----------


## The Cusp

Went to bed too late last night, and was too tired lazy to remember my dream.  There was one long one, I can still feel it with me, but I'm just not in the mood today.

I just want to say that I don't like the new system for marking unread posts in the threads.  One minute they are in bold, the next they are not.  It's hard to keep track.

So in a fight between a rabbit and a really, really big snake, who would win?
http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/..._Vs_Snake.html

----------


## The Cusp

*Duplicants*
Clairity: 3/10
Importance: 3/10
I'm wandering the steets of the city, when I come across some guy and make a *clone* of him with an *egg* sized device strapped to my *wrist* like a watch.  The clone *obeys* my every command.

A malicious *opponent* clones a random dude next to me as well, and turns the clone lose to wreak *havoc* on the city.  I make another clone and pit it againt the evil one.  I also send in my first clone to help deal with the situation.

I waited too long to write this one down, lost a lot of detail.  Again, there is an attack on the city from some evil mastermind.

----------


## The Cusp

Kept waking up last night, and was trying to remember dreams.  But but the time I got up to turn on the light to write them down, they were gone.  Going to get a little lamp for beside my bed today.

*Cousin*
I'm visiting with my family and see my cousin Carrie-Anne standing there.  I go over and talk to her for a bit, and ask "You ever going to move to this end of the country?"

*Obstruction* 
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 9/10
I'm walking down the street along the sidewalk, when suddenly there is an upside down body *torso* blocking my path.  Just a body with no head, arm, or legs, standing upside down in front of me.  Being upside down and have no legs, all I see is *ass*.

What I remember most about this dream is when the torso suddenly appeared before me the way random things do in dreams, I caught a good look at how it came into existance from nothing.  Once my attention was fixed on that, I started noticing it happening everywhere.

It felt kind of like I'd discovered a fundametal law of physics pertaining to the dreamworld.  Things and details would kind of grow into existance, it was facinating to watch.

----------


## The Cusp

I can't wait untill the temperature stabalizes.  First it's hot, then it's cold.  I spend all night adding and removing blankets, hard to sleep.  
*Back Asswards*  
Clairity: 4/10
Importance: 6/10
I see a *sword* lying on the ground in front of someone, a rapier with a thin blade and a large* metal sphere* on the end of the pommel.  I pick it up and take a few *swings*, but it is too back heavy, and horribly *unbalanced*.

Only the tip of the blade is sharp, so I turn the sword around and grip the blade so that the metal spere is in the front, like a *hammer*.  Again I take a few swings, only it's much better this time.  The flexibility in the blade give it some extra snap.  It's very responsive and easy to weild, demanding it's own style, which comes naturally.

----------


## The Cusp

Woke up way too early in the night and trusted this one to memory.  It started out pretty comlex, but I didnt bother to do a proper recall when I woke, and could barely remember the fragments from earlier when I woke in the morning.

*Remote Control*
Clairity: 2/10
Importance: 2/10
I'm *sword* fighting an opponent, using either Kanatas or long swords, maybe both.  At some point my *perspective* shifts, and I see someone (possibly me), standing outdoors and weilding a sword above some *square* grey pads layed out on the ground.  As he swings, the pads on the ground detect his movements, and relay them to the fighter he is controlling.

More sword fighting.  It likely a result of watching that scene in Heroes with Hiro and his father.

----------


## The Cusp

Haven't posted any Hypnagogic Imagery in awhile.
*
Resourse Management*
I'm playing magic online against an *opponent*.  At some point I notice that I'm not connected to the *internet*, yet my oppenent is still making moves.  I realize this is some sort of dream, and that it is also a mind numbing waste of time.

I minimize the game window, leaving the black vision of behind my eyes, but I still see minimized window it the bottom of my mind's screen.  It's *distcracting*, and is stopping me from forming a new image.  I can *feel* that I still have the game data in my head.  I open the game window agan, and this time close it.  I can sense the memory being freed up in my head.

I felt pretty refreshed when I woke from that, so I thought I'd get up and write it down.  I'm always disapointed in myself when I see mundane crap from waking life taking over my dreams.  I need to turn my waking experience into a nonstop dream incubation somehow.  And stop being distracted by shiny things.

I wasn't sure weather to put some blue text in there to mark lucidity.  Does it cound for hypnagogic imagery?  Seems the only hypnagogics I remember, I always know what they are.

----------


## The Cusp

Start things off with another Hypnagogic from last night.  Doing to have to draw this one, maybe I can buy that scanner this weekend.
*
Flesh*
I see a shape of human *flesh*, that looks like it's been stretched over a pyramid or circus tent.  At first the skin is stretched smooth, but then I see and *eye* protruding out of the flesh, looking right at me.  THen I begin to see more eyes on on this structure, then even a *hand*, pushing through the wall of skin.

*B.B.Q.*
Clairity: 3/10
Importance: 2/10
I'm at some sort of outdoor *festival* or event.  There are tables and chairs lined up everywhere, and people are preparing a *meal*.  My father fires up the BBQ and I hold a plate of *meat* for him while he throws them on the grill.

I put the now empty plate, which is covered with BBQ sauce, on top of a *stack* of clean plates.  People are starting to eat all around me, and my mother walks up and hands me the dirty plate and says "_Here, you can use this one_."

I'm SOOOOO hungry lately.  I can't stop eating.  At least I'm starting to get my muscles back.

----------


## The Cusp

*Nut Cracker*
_Fragment_
There is a guy with *three* legs.  He uses his third, middle leg, to *kick* people in the *nuts*.  They are VERY poerfull kicks.

*Peoplepult*
_Fragment_
There are people standing horizontally, straight as an arrow.  Some of them begin to go limp and collapse.  I load the limp bodies one at a time onto a catapult and fire.

*Tomfoolery*
Clairity: 6/10
Importance: 4/10
I'm *sanding* a hardwood floor.  I come to the part where I need to fill the floor, and go to a large walk in storage closet where our equpment is to get the* filler*.  Inside the* closet* are some friends from school, including Pierre and his sister.  Other friends people from school clog up the* doorway* to the closet, talking, and blocking my way in.

I join in the conversation, and as I'm standing there, Andre walks up with an open margerine *container* full of filler, which is nasty stuff.  He has his arm cocked and is ready to throw.  I back away not wanting to be caught in the middle of a filler fight.

I see Andre throw, then a look of wide eyed *suprise* comes across his face, like he can't beleive what he did.  I wonder if he accidentally hit Pierre's sister.  Andre suddenly bolts past me into the hallway.

Pierre runs out, with a filler projectile of his own.  I run down the room and open a *door* further down.  Peirre runs to it and asks "WHere is he?".  Just as he does, Andre runs by and goes down some *stairs*.  Pierrs throws the glob of filler at him as he *descends*.

----------


## The Cusp

This from a short nap today.  I wasnt sure if it was a regular dream or hypnagocic imagery, but I'm leaning towards hypnogogic.  Mainly because i hadnt been asleep long and it lingered when I woke.
*
Look to the Sky*
Clairity: 9/10
Importance: 10/10
I'm standing in Gary's driveway, talking as he's doing packing.  I wander across the street and notice a super fat mettalic blue *jet* with grey trim.  It's impossibly wide, like two or three jets crammed into one.  It has a single engine on the back that burns with an almost invisible blue flame.

The plane begins to *slow* as it flies over me, low enought that i get a good look at it.  I wonder if it might be some secret militar jet, but the design is too sharp and flashy.  When the plane is directly over head, it changes direction in an impossible maner, pointing upwards, and takes off.

I yell over to gary to look at this incredible thing.  He's not looking, and I notice a tendrils of *fog* beginning to form around him.  I look back up just in time to see the jet accelerate into space.  It is out if sight in seconds, leaving only the tinniest blue pinprick visible from it's engine.

I look back to Gary, and the fog around him is much thicker.  As I'm walking back, a gigantic *sphere* floats across the sky.  I look away from the sphere down the *road* I'm crossing to make sure there are no cars coming because the fog is gettinng thick. 

The sky is also filled with this fog now, and as I look up at the sphere, I see an even bigger black shape of a *dark* featureless *cube* slowly emerge from the fog.  This cube is so massive it dwarfs the sphere, and for a moment I see one behind the other.  The sphere passes by, but I no longer look, completely blown away by the size of this floating cube.

I take another look for cars.  The fog is so thick I can't see more than a foot in front of me.  I *stumble* and *fall* the ground, then *crawl* along the pavement, feeling for the *grass* to let me know I'm off the road.  It's difficuly to crawl, as I'm still unbalanced, and I actually stumble as I crawl.

I woke at this point (not false awakening, I was really awake) , but felt SOOOOOOOO tired, I only half opened my eyes.  I saw the blankets on my bed lift themselves off of me.  Then in the middle of the room I saw a length of black cloth with white polkadots whithing around like a snake, forming it's self into the shape of a man.

I open my eyes fully and the man shape dissapears, and the angle I had seen of my bed was very different than how it was in reality

I have no idea what it means, but those shapes in the sky were awe inspiring.  It was a very intense, overwhelming dream.  This dream needs a chapter number, but once again, I need to look to see how many of these I have recorded.

----------


## The Cusp

I slept well last night, and had so many dreams, there were too many to remember.  There were a lot of repetetive elements that would have been hard to describe anyways, but I was very satisfied with last night's dreams.  I have the feeling that for the majority of them, I was practicing dreaming skills, and continuing my exploration of dream physics.  I'm starting to move away from the mundane gibberish of undiciplined dreaming and am beginning to get some focus again.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm starting to move away from the mundane gibberish of undiciplined dreaming and am beginning to get some focus again.



Wow that's cool.  I wish I could even begin to do that.

----------


## The Cusp

Wanting to do it is the first step.

I had a lucid last night that I can't remember.  I do recall being excited about finally having a good lucid to post.  Hopefully getting this next dream written down and out of my mind will help bring back that lucid.

*Bank Heist*
Clarity:  7/10
(Can't believe I've been spelling clarity wrong this whole time) :Oops:  
Importance: 4/10
I'm in my work van with Sean and Jay, who want to go *rob* a *bank*.  I want nothing to do with this *plan*, but they convince me to stay and be the *getaway driver*, telling me I won't even be seen on the cameras in the bank.

They go inside and I get out and try to walk away, but the next thing I know, Sean and Jay are running out of the bank and I'm sitting in the driver's seat again.  Things are happening in *slow* motion, and I put the *key* in the ignition.  The *engine* seems to take forever to start in this slowed down perception.   The moment the engine is running, Sean and Jay throw open the doors and jump in.  I peel out of there.

As we leave the bank behind, there is no pursuit, so I slow my *speed* so as not to look too suspicious, but I still try to make good time.  I ask the guys where we should go, but they don't answer, so I turn *left* down a hill.  After I already made the turn, they begin to gesture frantically that I should have gone straight. 

We come a T in the road, and again I ask which way, right or left.  They don't answer so I turn left.  After I do, they point right.  "You guys are no fucking help!" I yell at them. 

The round a bend on the road and are suddenly entering Petawawa.  I know there is a good chance of police up ahead and I don't want to be seen.  I pull over and tell them to just give me a hand full of money and I'll walk home from here, they can continue on their own.  They open a bag for me inside are individually packaged smaller white bags.  They hand me one, but it only contains a few rolls of pennies, nickels, and dimes. 

We look in the another bag, and there are wads of bills, but it's no currency  I recognize.  At first I think it might be American money, or perhaps stocks and bonds.  Before we can take stock of the loot, the *police* show up.  Sean and Jason run, and the police chase after them, ignoring or not noticing me.

I grab the bags of money and run through the *woods*, making my way* home*.  At my house there is some sort of family *gathering* taking place.  I'm trying to sneak these large money bags around without anyone noticing, and trying to find a private spot to see what's really in the bags.  I have a feeling the robbery wasn't worth the risk.

As I walk along the side of the house trying to avoid people, a wad of bills falls to the ground and slides down a hill.  I chase it in a panic not wanting anyone to see it.  I pick it up and notice what look to be change *rooms* built into the side of the house.  I consider checking my loot in there, but when I get close, I realize they all contain *nightmares*, and move on.

I finally get to my room, where there is a *girl* I trust and tell her what happened.  We empty the bags on the *bed* when one of my uncles walks up to the door.  I rush over and tell him "This isn't a good time.." and close the door quickly in his face.

I forgot to call in my hours this week, so I didn't get paid on Friday, and I'm kinda broke this weekend.  I would have really liked to go out last night, but that would have required cash.  I think it's pretty clear where that dream came from.

----------


## The Cusp

How about that.  It appears I can't edit my old DJ entries, only the last one.  That sucks.

Here are some sketches I made of some dreams.  The dreams they are from in order are, Abomination, Flesh, Look to the Sky, and Dharma initiative.  They weren't drawn on the best paper, and I went a bit too light on the pencil.  I'll know better for next time.  Also have patience with my image host, they aren't the best

----------


## The Cusp

*Curse of the Zombie*
I have a *team* of people, men and women, and together we are *slaughtering* *zombies*.  We're *hunting* them down, *fighting* them and *killing* them. 

Some of my men pull me aside and inform my we've all been turned into zombies.  I see one of them has his *throat* ripped out, but it's slowly pulling it's self back together, leaving a patch of brown deformed zombie *flesh*.  The others are all covered with zombified *wounds* as well.  The all look to me, wondering what to do.

"Good", I say, "That means we can kill them over and over again."
I lead them back into the fray.  

That dream reminds me of my first real lucid, where I dreamt of hell.  The creatures there would fight endlessly, but nothing would stay dead.  I wend lucid rather than be a part of that the last time.  This time I'm leading others into it.  

But they were only dirty zombies.  If you can't kill a zombie, what can you kill?

----------


## The Cusp

I decided to try and learn flash today, perhaps make some flash movies of my dreams.  This is my first effort, from the dream Look to the Skies, third one in the pictures above.
http://www.zshare.net/flash/dreambeta-swf.html

----------


## The Cusp

Watched a fantasy movie on the space channel yesterday, swords and dragons and stuff.  It was a pretty long movie, and I knew it would show through in my dreams.  And the finale of Heroes probably had something to do with it as well.

*sword Play*
Clarity: 2/10
Importance: 3/10
I sword fighting with an opponent.  We clash back and forth, but whenever one of us is about to land a blow, we hold back, holding the blade to each other's throats for a moment, then resuming the battle.  It's great fun.

----------


## Psylocibin

I like the amount of violence in your dreams.  ::D: 

Edit: I also _love_ Jefferson Airplane.

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks Psylocibin, I was waiting for someone to notice that.

The Jefferson Airplane reference, not the violence:p

----------


## The Cusp

*Not so Friendly Neighbourhood Spiderman*
*RL Influence*:  Before bed I watched a streaming web video of two kids fighting, with one dumbass who kept getting up for more punishment.  Also a thread here about people dreaming they were spiderman, and I had recently dreamt of doc oc's tentacle arms.
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
I'm fighting Spiderman in the *basement* of my house in Petawawa.  I hit him with a punch and knock him out cold.  I'm a little surprised he went down that easy.  

Spiderman eventually regains consciousness and gets to his feet displaying an uncharacteristic anger and *rage*.  In fact, he's down right *scary* looking.  I run up the stairs.  Once I reach the top I'm shocked he hasn't caught up to me yet, and I run down the hall and into the bathroom, *closing* the *door* behind me.  I back away from the door towards the bathtub.  I notice the toilet is missing, and there is a discolored outline of where it should be.   

I hear Spiderman coming.  He rips the bathroom door right off the hinges and crawls through the door frame, staring me down.

----------


## The Cusp

Woke up late this morning, didn't have time for recall.  I do remember bits of a Lost influenced dream, continuing my theme of opposition.  My nemesis this time was a composite of Ben from Lost, and a kid who used to give me a hard time.

----------


## The Cusp

RL Influence:  I've been doing an exhaustive net search on the platonic solids the past two days, trying to shed some new light on some old dreams I used to have.  Got side tracked into reading about the Merkabah as well.

*Shape of Things to Come*
Clarity: 3/10
Importance: 7/10
For most of the night, I dreamt about the *Platonic Solids* and similar geometric shapes.  It seems they were everywhere I turned, objects were made up of collections of them.  I would see small colored platonic solids as just sitting around.  I would pick them up, *inspect* them, collect them, throw them like grenades.

I was also forming platonic solids around my body, and was trying to form a *Merkabah*.  There was a lot of repetitiveness as I tried stuff over and over again, a mix of *practice* and *discovery*. 

I wish I could remember exactly what it is I'm doing in dreams like these, but I just can't make sense of them when I'm awake.
*
Same Old*
Clarity: 9/10
Importance: 5/10
I walk into Mr. B.'s english *class*.  He's asking to see everyone's *homework,* and I, of course, haven't done mine.  I take a peek at someone else's work to see if it's something I can do really fast before he gets around to checking mine, but it's too long and involved, and the teacher is already collecting everyone's papers.

I'm not into mood to be picked on by the teacher, who is a real prick, I say "Fuck it, I'm outta here!" to some friends standing close by. I walk to get my *bag* on the coat rack, and the teacher watches me, about to interrupt.  BUt he sees I'm the only one without books, and figures I'm going to get them.  He goes about collecting his papers, momentarily
ignoring me, which give me the opportunity to slip out unnoticed.

I walk down the hall to the *elevator*, but a group of *teachers* are gathered there.  I sneak around the other side of the hall, but just loop back around the the same group of teachers.  I decide to take the stairs, and hope they are not located where the teachers will see me.  No sooner am I done thinking about the stairs, I look up and see an elaborate spiral staircase before me.  

I walk down the stairs with the intention of taking the elevator on the floor below, but when I exit the stairs, I see I am on the second floor overlooking a luxurious *hotel* lobby.  I've been here in my dreams many, many times before.  Since I'm on the second floor, I take the *stairs* the rest of the way down, and head outside.

As I walk around downtown wondering what to do, it begins to *rain*.  I take cover in a smaller retail building, and watch the rain through the glass door.  It's absolutely pouring now, and traveling even a short distance would soak me.  I recognize an area across the street from a previous dream, and I know there is a bar there, but it is too early in the day and too rainy.  The place would be dead, and I can see that it is dead from where I am.   

Whenever I get really tired of work, I dream of skipping school.  These dreams are turning out to be almost prophetic, because every time I have them, that day turns out to be particularly grueling at work.  Or it could just seem worse because I'm tired and grouchy.  Next time I have a dream like that, I'm calling in sick.

----------


## The Cusp

Couldn't make sense of last night's dreams.  This from a nap today.

*Blending*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 4/10
I'm sword *fighting* an opponent.  There is some sort of *virus* contained in a slab of meat of something, and cleave into it with my *sword*.  With the virus on my sword, all I have to do is land a hit to destroy him.

I attack, and as we clash swords, our blades *merge* together where they meet.  We pull the swords apart and continue fighting, but each time our blades collide, they merge together a little more.  

The merging becomes so  severe, that eventually I realize we have actually exchanged parts of *ourselves*.  There is some of him in me, and some of me in him.  My plan to kill him will now likely kill me as well.

----------


## The Cusp

Went back to bed for a nap.  And I got LUCID!  There were some more dreams before that, but this one bumped them out of the memory queue.

*Flickering Lights in a Sea of Dark*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
I'm sitting in *class* staring at my desk, when I realize I'm dreaming.  My desk is made of a purple stone slab covered with *runic* graffiti scratched into the surface.  I try to look up, but realize I'm not part of the scene, I have no body, and this poses some problems.  The desk before me is the only thing that exists.  When I do manage to wrench my *vision* away from the desk, there is only *blackness*.  I try to manifest a body or dream scene, but I can feel the dream *fading*, so I look back to the desk.

I'm still can't manifest a body, but there was something about the way I switched vision, the feeling of movement.  I figure I can break into flight the same way I looked away from the desk, and it works.  I *fly* off into the night (since beyond the desk was only darkness), with a specific destination or lucid goal in mind, which I can't recall.

I come down along the *highway* and walk along the side of the road as cars pass me.  It's taking me too long to get to me destination, so I try to *teleport* with no success.  Since it didn't work, I turn around and start walking back in the direction I came (dream logic).  As cars go by, I figure they must be wondering what I'm doing in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night.  I dive through the wire fence along the side of the road into a field just as *headlights* from a passing car fall where I was just standing, like I was evading a prison spotlilght.   I pick myself up and remember it doesn't matter what they think, this is only a dream.

I walk through the field towards a country farmhouse.  I hear a *baby crying* somewhere in the trees, another reminder this is a dream.  I walk towards the sound of the crying baby, illuminating the way before me with a *flashlight*.  I come upon another smaller *house,* with a man leading a *pit bull* on a *leash* into the back *door* of his house.

I try to put out my flash light so the man won't notice me, but every time I press the button, a different part of the flashlight lights up.  I try to hide the light against my hands and body, then try to turn it off again with the same results.  only this time, the man notices me.

He releases his hold on the pit bull and and says "Get him, boy, go get him!".  The dog runs at me, then bounces around *playfully*.   It looks mean, but it's just a big softie.  I back away to the fence and jump over to get away anyways.

I find it so hard to think properly in my lucids lately.  Probably just the fact that I was baked when I lay down for my nap.  Having no body was quite the hurdle.  The title refers both the the light and darkness elements, but mainly how I was going in and out of ludidity.

----------


## The Cusp

I had a brief moment when I woke where I could remember ALL of my dreams from last night.  I couldn't focus on any just one part, they all came at once, and I couldn't focus on just any one dream.  It was so overwhelming I gave up on recalling my dreams.  Then I lay there and let it go, and dreams came back to me in the usual manner.  

What struck my most from that burst of recall was how consistent my dream world is.  The places I've visited in past dreams are always there, it seems my dreams are way more interrelated than I thought.

*Caught with my Pants Down*
*Clarity*:  6/10
*Importance:* 6/10
There is a party in my shared dream *apartment*.  There was a lot to it, but I remember I had just bought two grams of *mushrooms*, and went back to my room.  I was in the process of changing out of my pijama pants, but they got turned inside out and caught on my foot.  As I'm hoping around on one foot with my pants down, two blond *girls* I know to see walk into the room.  They walk right by my and exit though some glass doors outside.  As they leave, one says something like "I wouldn't mind some of that."

Disappointed they are leaving, I watch them go as I get dressed.  They girls circle around and walk back into my room.  We talk for a while, and I notice one of them has her shirt undone and I can see her *boobs*.  They aren't very big, but they are absolutely perfect, the most beautiful set of breasts I've ever seen.  It almost made me want to cry, they were that nice. 

I always saw that girl around growing up, but I figured she was too cute to approach, and she kinda left me speechless.

This next dream may be a continuation of the last one, I think I left the party and got into a truck.
*Off Road* 
*Clarity*:  8/10
*Importance:* 7/10
My *father* an I hop into the back of a *truck* filled with guys and we take off.  They offer my father and I a *beer*, and my father takes one.  I say no, but they give me one anyways.

I try to get comfortable in the back corner of the van.  There is a plastic folding seat in the corner, all crooked and broken.  I bend it upwards, and sit in the corner.  The plastic seat creates a *shield*, allowing me to drink my beer in the truck without being seen.

We approach an intersection, but instead of crossroads and streetlights, it is a massive set of *rapids*.  I walk up to the front of the vehicle, which is now some sort of convertible, and sit in the passenger seat.  The people in it with me are now my father, *brother*, and *uncle*.

We drive off the end of the road into the churning waters, and the front end of the vehicle almost submerges from the initial plunge.  It's like we're going down Niagra falls without the falls.  Our vehicle is bobbing around so wildly, I can barely drink my beer.

There is a large *wall* up ahead with a *canal* built into it, channeling floating traffic into an aquatic traffic jam.  The vehicles are all crushed together crookedly, most half *submerged*.

As we ride into the rest of the traffic, the back corner of our car lists and submerges underwater.  This is where my brother was, and I look around desperately, but don't see him.  I plunge my hand underwater and feel several *bodies* underneath, but we have come to a stop, wedged against the other vehicles in the canal and the wall.  Other cars crush around us, keeping that one corner of our car submerged under water, pinning the bodies underneath the water as well.

*Shut down* 
*Clarity*:  7/10
*Importance:* 6/10
I'm in a mall and there is a store that is a *casino*, the same casino I've previously dreamt of.  This casino is very long and skinny.  The first time I dreamt of it, it was in a trailer on an indian reservation.  How it has kept it's trailer shape, and is wedged into a mall.  The casino is filled with people I know, but mostly with the *girls* I know from other schools.

I look over an see another smaller, more narrow casino store.  *Amanda* is  working at the table as the dealer, and her friends Nance and Jamie there milling about.  I go over to say hi, but something happens, I get distracted, and when I turn back around, the entire mall is deserted. 

The store Amanda was at is now closed and deserted.  The first casino just has a closed *door* I can't see through.  I find it hard to believe everyone disappeared that fast.  They must still be around somewhere.  I go up to the closed door and listen, but don't hear anything.  As I'm listening, I see a *light* come on from underneath the door, but I still can't hear any signs of life.

----------


## The Cusp

*Exploding Man*
*RL Influence*:  Ran into one of my brother's old friends in the mall last night, and chatted for a bit.  
*Clarity:* 5/10
*Importance:* 3/10
I'm with a group of people, and they *attack* a man and knock him out cold.  As he's lying in the ground, I recognize the victim from earlier on in the dream.  He has the ability to *inflate* himself like a *balloon*, granting him super strength and the ability to *explode*.  Having seen his powers in action, I ask the others "What have you done!?!?!?!", and take off to find a hiding place before he wakes back up, fearing his wrath.

I run upstairs and hide underneath the right side of my parents *bed*.  As I'm lying there, my *brother* and his friend Dave run in, also intent on hiding there.  I see his Dave hide underneath the other side of the bed, and hear my brother  trying to hide himself in the blankets on top of the bed.  

As my brother is hiding himself, it pulls the blankets away from my side of the bed, exposing my hiding place. 

I never did learn how to stop an exploding man from watching Heroes.

This dream is strangely identical to my spiderman dream from a couple of nights ago.

----------


## The Cusp

I didn't remember very much of the dreams from my nap today, but I do remember being absolutely sure my dream worlds are consistent.  My dream world exists, and is pretty much the same in all of my dreams.  There are elements that change, but overall, it's a lot more coherent that I would have thought.  I'm pretty sure I was exploring that aspect of my dreams during my nap.  I can remember the conclusions I drew, but not the particulars that led me to come to them.  None the less, I'm firm in my conviction the dream world isn't just some random place.

*The View from Above*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap 
I'm in my *apartment* and notice something odd about the* windows*.  There is very cheap wood paneling in two sections of window, separating it into 5 different section.  The screens are ajar as well.  

I walk to the window and look out below at a house on the ground below me.  There is a *balcony*, and for some reason I'm hoping to see a bunch of hot girls having a party there.  Instead, a bunch of young boys step out onto it.  It's a birthday party.  

I see another boy run up the the house from the parking lot, and another boy chasing him.  They both pull out *squirt guns* and begin shooting each other in the head at point blank range, laughing and having fun in the process.

Next to the house there is a covered patio setup with a family sitting there.  The father is at a steering wheel and telling everyone to hold on.  The "patio" they are on is actually some kind of pontoon boat I had seen earlier in the dream.  They are about to drive it down to the water for a family boat ride.

*RL Influence*:  At work today, I noticed an odd apartment below me from the one I was working in.  There were several levels, with small makeshift balconies, with the only way to access them being a set of makeshift stairs leading to a window.

----------


## The Cusp

Double posted

----------


## The Cusp

*Quote Me*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*:  Poor
I'm browsing the Dream Views *forums*, and checking out the new posts.  As I scroll down the page, I notice my posts don't make any sense, with incomplete sentences and ideas.  I want to edit them to clear things up, but everyone who has replied  has *quoted* me.  Most are making fun of my incoherent posts.  I check out page after pages of the same thing, my poor posts and people quoting and criticizing them.

*RL Influence*: I made a retarded amount of posts yesterday, mostly replying to pple's dream journals.

  That nap I took yesterday messed up my sleep.

----------


## Psylocibin

> Having no body was quite the hurdle.



I think it's really interesting. It's too bad you had trouble with it, because as I see it, without a body, wouldn't we be even more free? It's weird how we have to take our bodies everywhere.

----------


## The Cusp

You'd think having no body would be easy, but no.  I wanted to move, but had nothing to target my will on.  I did get around it though.

*Dream Stealers*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep:* Nap
There are 4 *warrior women* with swords, ordering me around.  They are somehow cutting away my memories of dreams with their swords.  We are in a building, and there is an open door leading to the* street*.

I realize these women aren't real, and won't be able to exist outside of this building.  They order me across the room, but instead I back away slowly towards the door with my arms raised.  I make it through the door and onto the street, still treading carefully, almost inviting them to come after me.  The warrior women oblige and charge out after me, dematerializing into nothing as soon as they pass the thresh hold of the door.

----------


## The Cusp

*Gang Fight*
*Clarity:* 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*:  7/10
I'm sitting at a picnic in a *caged* off amusement area with my *father*.  There are small courts for sports and small pools.  My father warns me not to start anything because this place isn't patrolled.

Behind us is sitting one of my brother's friends, with a black kid.  My father goes over to say hi, but the kid tries to warn him away, not being allowed to talk to him because of gang rules.  My father just doesn't get it, and as usual, makes the situation worse.

A bunch of other black kids have now wandered over, about to jump my father.  I walk over and try to keep the peace, which doesn't do much good.  Things are starting to get out of hand, when some friends of mine walk over as well.  WIth the cavalry here, I take my father to the other side of the courtyard.

The gang kiddies follow us, but my backup doesn't.  I'm still trying to convince them there is no need to beat up my father, when one of them says "Why don't we just take _you_ out?"

I take the guy who threatened me out with one *punch*, then take out two of his buddies before they realize what happened.  They all come at me now, and I drop each of them with a single punch.  They are skinny kids for the most part, and they stay down because of fear and panic.

*Enough*
Clarity: 7/10
Importance: 4/10
My *parents* won't butt out, and are trying to force a ride on me when I really want to be left alone.  I'm walking down the street at night when they pull up to give me a ride.  I turn around in disgust and walk the other way, going around a building to lose them.

On the other side of the building, I can hear their tires approaching, so I hide in a recess in the wall.  My parents don't see me, but my uncle Mike is parked right in front of me, looking at me hide. 

I get in the car with my uncle and start complaining about my parents.
*
RL INFLUENCE:*My uncle called and invited me to watch hockey game at his place saturday.  I hate hockey, but there's going to be wings.  I'm just hoping he didn't invite my parents.

----------


## The Cusp

Don't remember much from last night.  I have the impression of  many *blades* in the night, probably swords.  Part of some evil army.

----------


## The Cusp

I decided to sleep in this weekend, feels good.  Didn't bother with my dreams this morning.

Although I do remember they were about dream memories again.  Dreaming about how *dream memory* works.  While I can't remember much about it, I trust my dream self still knows what I was learning there.

----------


## The Cusp

Didn't get enough exercise this weekend and couldn't sleep that well.  Should be back to normal after a good day's work.

Last night I remember dreaming of  *Cyatics,* *energy bubbles*, and *lines of force*.  Seemed to be the general theme for last night.

----------


## The Cusp

*Clarity:* 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
I see my body covered with gray *stone* color, *immobilizing* me.  The stone begins to *steam* off of me, *evaporating* in patches and revealing the skin underneath.

As the vapors rise, they gather in a *sphere*, which becomes excited by sound vibrations, and begins to display *cymatic* shapes.

Next to the sphere appears a large *eyeball*.  I take a close look a the colored part of the cornea.  The cymatic sphere begins to *vibrate* in resonance with the eyeball, and it's pattern becomes strikingly similar to that of the eyeball.

I realize eyes get their shape and color from their rate of vabration.

----------


## The Cusp

I remembered two dreams today, but they were similar, which makes it hard to differentiate between them.  I lost a LOT of detail today.

*Harmonic Overlords*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Deep.
There are two *Sliver creatures* with *harmonic* powers.  They are able to *resonate* with any object, causing destruction.  The can also resonate in sympathy with people, bending them to their will.

I am under their power, and they order me about without words.  I do their bidding while I watch events unfold helplessly.


*
P.O.W.*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 7/10
I am captured by some *military general*.  He's a big, solid guy.  The general interrogates me, but when I don't answer to his liking, he uses harmonic vibrations to try to make me talk.  

The general produces these vibrations from inside his body, and I am able to produce a rate of vibration that cancels his out.

*RL Influence:* My research on the platonic solids because of a dream I used to have led me to discover cymatics, and last night I was reading about Keely, and his work with harmonic sound vibrations.

----------


## Moonbeam

Like the eye picture.  Kind of cool, I looked in here and it was staring at me.

You have some seriously weird dreams.  And the most beautiful journal here.  I'm trying to spiff mine up some, but it will never be as nice as yours.

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks Moonbeam.  Although I have to admit all those little touches to my DJ are things I "borrowed" from other people's DJs.

I've been locked into a vicious nap cycle this past week.  Taking a nap in the afternoon is messing with my sleep at night, but then I'm tired the next day and need a nap...

Haven't had decent dream recall in a week.  Here's today fragment...
*Necessity*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
There are two *women* standing in the night.  I want to approach, or need to pass by them, but they are *warning* me off, telling me not to come.

I drive forward in a car, which consists only of my seat, the steering wheel, and the dashboard, and run the two women over with my dashboard.  I stop and get up, as do the women.  The aren't mad at me, and tell my they* understand* I did what needed to be done.

I was genuinely concerned about those two women, even though I was the one who ran them over.

----------


## The Cusp

*Round and Round*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at the end of a human *chain* where we are all holding each other's hands and being spun around the room by the guy at the other end of the chain.  He's standing in the middle of the room, *spinning* us through the air.  The chain of people twirls around him in a *spiral*.

As we spin, it feels like someone lost their grip, and I expect us all to *splat* into the wall.  But instead, the spiral straightens out and the people in the chain get a tighter *grip* on my hand.  Several people in the chain grab my hand, some of them with two hands.  As we begin another revolution, I feel the G force growing, and all the weight of the other people is being channeled through me.  

The strain and the pain of it is mind boggling, and I can feel the *bones* in my hand a wrist being pulled apart.

*Restraint*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
I'm walking down the street, when I see a guy I used to work with, *Pete*.  I say hi, but he's not happy to see me, and wants to *fight.*  I try to talk him out of it, and have absolutely no intention of fighting Pete.  But nothing I do or say helps, and I end up just walking away.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I have to admit that your dream about being swung around with a bunch of other people makes me cringe. The fact that you could feel the bones being crushed in your dream frightens me because I don't think I even want to have a dream like that. Did you feel pain as well? The same kind of pain as you would in the waking world?

----------


## The Cusp

Oh yeah, it hurt.  It felt like an intense gravity that kept increasing.  I thought I couldn't take anymore, but it kept getting worse.  My bones were being pulled apart at the joints.  It was kind of like a super intense roller coaster.  I've never really liked those things...

It was unpleasant, but I'm not the least bit deterred. I'd even do it again. :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

*Calluses*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
I'm picking at the *calluses* on my *hands*, tearing off the buildup of dead *skin*.  I dig them out, leaving *holes* with hard ridges in my hand.  I try to pick away at the ridge to even it out, but I begin to tear into the sensitive skin around the callus.  

I can't leave a flap of skin hanging like that, so I try to *tear* it off, but the more I try to *fix* it, the worse I make things.  The *whorls* in the palm of my hand are now as thick as spaghetti noodles, and they keep tearing off in long strips.  Trying tear off the loose skin is just tearing up  deeper and more *painful* layers of skin.

I eventually pull up on strand that goes right to the muscle, and I stop, looking at my hand in horror, wondering what I'm going to do. 
*
RL Influence:* I have to dig out my calluses every couple of months.  The last thing I did before bed was rub lotion into them because they were really dry scratchy.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That reminds me of the dreams I used to have of my teeth falling out. In my dreams I could feel them loosen up and I'd make them worse by playing with them with my teeth that were strong and my tounge until they would eventually fall out. I think once I ended up with just like one or two teeth left. And I cried because I didn't know what to do. It was so embarrasing!

----------


## The Cusp

Funny you mention that.  That dream felt to me exactly like tooth dreams I've had in the past.  I was actually going to mention it in my post, but forgot.

----------


## The Cusp

I haven't slept well the past couple of nights.  Too many oreos and high humidity.

I did reach a kind of half sleep, where I could lay there without thinking about anything, almost sleeping.  Had dream snippets, which didn't feel like hypnagogic, but more like daydreams.  

Either way, I called in sick.  Too tired for the BS at work today.

----------


## NeAvO

Skiver  ::shakehead::  never skip work...

Cool pics in here, I like the first letter of each dream, maes it seem like a proper book.

----------


## naikou

> There are two *Sliver creatures* with *harmonic* powers.





ZOMG, Slivers!!! Those devils are frightening enough in Magic... wouldn't want to encounter one in a dream. Next time you see a sliver, you should do a reality check and pull a Wrath of God out on their asses.

(Also, I agree with NeAvO about the first letters... gives your journal personallity  :wink2: )

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks guys.  I have to get around to editing those letters on of these days to make them more functional.  Trimmed with transparent backgrounds.

Finally got some sleep last night.
*Spiderman VS Superman*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Decent
I'm walking down the street when I see Spiderman and Superman blocking my path.  Superman looks like his *Bizzaro* self, kind of *evil* with a crazed look in his eyes.  Spiderman is unloading punches on his chest, and superman is just standing there taking it.  Then I notice Spidey is wearing a *cape* as well, which is attatched to some kind of potato sac vest.  Superman is wearing one of these outfits as well.  These suits give them extra *powers*.

Not wanting to get caught in the middle of this fight, I turn and *run*.  As I run away, I see somebody got their cape knocked off, and I watch it sail through the air.  The cape lands right beside me, and I *dive* out of the way, not wanting to be in the way when they try to reclaim it.  

Not even bothering to pick myself up from my dive, I *crawl* away, gripping the grass tightly with my hands and pulling myself forward.  I look back and see Superman lying on the ground, stretched out and reaching for his cape.

I round the corner of a building and take cover in the *doorway*

*Torture Interrogation*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
I'm standing in a hallway with two friends when we hear someone coming and duck in to an office.  The doors *lock* once we are inside, *trapping* us.

A section of wall opens up and arms reach out and drag off one of the guys with me.  The the door opens, and a man walks in and *shoots* my remaining companion, then walks back out.

Next a military looking guy walks in and stands in front of me.  I sit to listen to what he has to say since he obviously means business.  He introduces himself and says he's with the (name of his organization), and that I've no doubt heard of them.  I tell him I haven't, then immediately regret it, not wanting to anger him, but he doesn't seem to notice.

The man walks around behind me and digs his *thumb* into my *shoulder*.  It's very uncomfortable and I brush his hand away before it becomes painful.  Realizing that was a bad move I apolagise.

He puts his thumb back, and I know he could make it really *hurt*.  "Now I'm going to ask you some questions, and I need to be sure you're telling me the truth..." he says to me.

*Lithium*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
I'm walking down the street towards Jason's house when I notice a little girl biking by.  She seems spaced out or mentally handicapped.  She is holding a *pill bottle* in her hand as she bikes.  When she gets close, I say hi, and when she stops to say hi back, I take a look at the bottle she's holding.  The label reads *Lithium* something or other.

"Can I go now?" asks the girl.  I tell her yes and off she goes.  I approach Jason's house and cut across the grass of a park to get a better view of his house.  The lights are all off, and it looks like nobody's home.  Then I see there are no curtains in the front window, or any furniture inside.

It's kind of sad to see the house *empty* like that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Your first two dreams seemed pretty intense. 

I'm going through a bit of a dry spell myself like you were last week. I have a feeling it wont be going away anytime soon...

----------


## The Cusp

Went to bed early, but I woke up too early as well.  I tried to go back to sleep instead of recall my dreams, but couldn't do it.  Now I lost sleep and dreams :Sad: 

*Crystal*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Deep
-I open a *door* from outside and see Crystal and some man standing behind her.  Crystal is wearing a tank top and what appears to be just the sleeves from a winter coat.  The man behind her begins to ask me *questions* like Crystal is the *prize* if I get them right.  I close the door and leave.

-I see Crystal walking down the street.  She is dressed all in *black*, and looking very good.  I'm really attracted to her.

----------


## The Cusp

I finally feel well rested today.  As usual, one small dry spell has decimated my dream recall.
I can't make sense of my dream notes from last night.  "Parents, taxi" is what I wrote down, but I don't know what it means now.  My dreams seemed really far away when I woke up,  and would fade as fast as I could recall them.

*Pinball Man*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Deep
I'm *observing* my body, which has white ropes *tied* to my wrists and ankles, pulled tight and stretching off out of sight.  A giant *silver pinball* is rolled up against my body, and it begins to push me backwards, pulling the ropes *tight* like a giant slingshot.

Once the ball can't push me back anymore, the ropes fling me forward, launching the giant metal *sphere* with my body.

----------


## Psylocibin

I like how some of your dreams have surrealistic imagery. Completely different from waking life. At least, I hope so, unless you juggle energy bubbles for a living.

----------


## The Cusp

Hmmm... I can't get that picture I posted with my Callus dream to stay displayed no matter where I host it.  Was it too gruesome?

I don't know Psylocibin, my life seems pretty surreal at times.  I always seem to find my self in bizzare situations.  Crazy people on the street or bus feel compelled to talk to me for some reason.  And sometimes chipmunks run up to me and drop pine cones at my feet.

*Avatar*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I see a what looks to be a *premature baby.*  As I examine his malformed features, it begins to take on *reptilian* characteristics and becomes a frail and *sickly* lizard man.  He is very skinny,  and his head is too small with the skin pulled too tight, lying in a sick bed.  I instinctively know that he is the *avatar* or embodiment of (bah, I can't remember what).

Some people approach, and I think they will be horrified by this sickly creature.  But instead they begin to* care* for him tenderly.

I had a second one I trusted to memory, but there's nothing left of it now.  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

In a bizzare coincidence, above I mentioned that chipmunks bring me pine cones on occasion.  This actually hasn'y happened in years, since I've moved to the city.  But I went out of town today to my grandmother's, and as I'm sitting by the river, a chipmunk brings me a half a hot dog bun...

He seemed intent on sharing it with me.  He dropped right beside me, looked at me, then ate some and looked at me again.   Then it walked around me in circles a few times and scampered off.  He came back for the bun a few minutes later.  I probably should have eaten some to be polite, but I really wasn't hungry.

Call me crazy, but I think I've been incubating RL events like they were dreams.  I've noticed several glaring examples like that chipmunk one over the past few weeks.

----------


## Moonbeam

> He seemed intent on sharing it with me. He dropped right beside me, looked at me, then ate some and looked at me again. Then it walked around me in circles a few times and scampered off. He came back for the bun a few minutes later. I probably should have eaten some to be polite, but I really wasn't hungry.



Maybe he wanted you to put a hotdog and some mustard on it.

That sounds cute, I'd like to see that.  I would tame the chipmunks at my house, except my dogs would slaughter them more than they already do.  Which luckily is only like 2-3 per year.

----------


## The Cusp

*I Asked For It*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
-I'm *running* through my home town, being chased by a man who looks to be in his 40's with thinning hair.  As usual, when my opponents get the upper hand, I fall back to the river.

I run to the set of *rapids* known Lover's and dive right into the most turbulent part.  I dissapear beneath the water's surface, and ride the current on the bottom of the riverbed down stream.

I wonder briefly how I'm able to hold my *breath* for so long, but I'm more worried about my pursuer, and my visions returns to him standing by riverbank.  I  hear him *compliment* my maneuver, and he dives in after me, but I have a good lead and seem to be moving faster through the water than he is.  Still underwater, I travel down river, through the rapids called the Mackey, and around the bend towards the Suicide rapids. 

-I'm *fighting* this same guy.  My opponent *clones* himself, and I am surrounded by a sea of identical enemies closing in.

I cause a giant, angular *stone mask* of my face to rise slowly out of the ground.  This mask drives away the clones, leaving only my original opponent.  He begins to attack the giant mask.

So engrossed is my opponent in attacking the mask, he has completely forgotten about me.  Amused at the futility of his actions, I walk off a short distance and watch him unload on the statue/mask.

Again, my opponent got distracted by something in the dream, like he lost lucidity and became wrapped up in the dream.

Is it possible there really are night stalkers coming to give me a hard time in my dreams?   If there really were such a thing, then I figure dreamviews would be a good place for them to find victims.  I've been doing my best to piss them off.

----------


## Psylocibin

> I wonder briefly how I'm able to hold my *breath* for so long, but I'm more worried about my pursuer, and my visions returns to him standing by riverbank.



Seems you were on the verge of lucidity. Too bad. It's interesting though, how after this happened your pursuer became practically powerless, with the mask and all. It's like, somewhere in the subconscious, you realized you were dreaming, but it didn't surface? I've been thinking the same thing about some of my dreams lately.

I don't think there are night stalkers. It's all in your head. But if you speculate on their existence, that alone might give your fears more power in your dreams. They can never be controlled if you (in the dream) assume they _do_ exist.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> And sometimes chipmunks run up to me and drop pine cones at my feet.



They love you Cusp! How cute! Actually I'm a bit disturbed by it...





> a chipmunk brings me a half a hot dog bun...



I take it back, now that's odd....

----------


## The Cusp

Don't worry, when I take over the world with my chipmunk army, the people who've replied to my DJ will be spared.

Psylobin, I know in all likely hood I'm incubating these dream stalker dreams myself, but I've seen too much weird shit to completely discount the possibility.  ANd it's not the violence that makes me suspect it, it's the amount of times I've been interrogated.  That's a completely new aspect to my dreams.


*All of Creation*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
I see a *swirling fog*, which is my *awareness*, and encompasses everything I'm currently aware of.  It moves a lot like a *galaxy* in motion, spinning in on it's self.  A tendril of fog reaches out and curls in on it's self, creating a separate *bubble* which is still connected to the main one.  

This double bubble is me dreaming of two things at once.  I'm aware of what each section of the fog is sustaining, but I can't remember what they were now.  The main section contained me and all my surroundings.  The protrusion was a single object that existed somewhere else apart from my dream body.

RL INFLUENCE:  I've been focusing on awareness, in my dreams and while awake.

I wasn't going to bother with a proper entry for that one, but once I got it written down, I had more detail than I at first thought.

----------


## Psylocibin

> I've seen too much weird shit to completely discount the possibility.  ANd it's not the violence that makes me suspect it, it's the amount of times I've been interrogated.  That's a completely new aspect to my dreams.



Now you're making me paranoid! ::makeitstop::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Psylobin, I know in all likely hood I'm incubating these dream stalker dreams myself, but I've seen too much weird shit to completely discount the possibility. ANd it's not the violence that makes me suspect it, it's the amount of times I've been interrogated. That's a completely new aspect to my dreams.



That'd make me think I was being attacked by Night Stalkers too... But then again Cusp, you did ask for it on that NS and DW thread... it's too much on a coincidence to assume that it's 100% all in your head

----------


## The Cusp

*Long Way Home*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance: 5/10
Sleep*: Good
It's the *first* day of *school*, but it feels like the *last* day.  I'm waiting at the *bus* stop by my old house to get a ride the remaining two blocks to my house.  There is a girl waiting with me.

We see several school buses go by, but none of them stop for us.  I figure there was a mix up with the bus routes somewhere.  A school bus designated as #2 stops at the stop sign, and the girl with me walks up to it.  I tell her she doesn't want to take that one, because it doesn't go anywhere near where we want to go, which is *my house*.

Tired of waiting, I realize there are no buses coming, and we're going to have to *walk*.  It's only two blocks, but I'm very *tired*, and my muscles are all very* sore.*  We begin to walk down the hill to my house, and I let gravity do all the work and pull me forward.  Even at that, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it.

RL INFLUENCE: Had a big day at work and I'm beat

*Spiderman , Issue 2*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10

I have some time to kill so I go into a corner *store* to check out the *comic books*.  I see absolutely nothing that interests me, and just as I'm about to give up, I see the second issue of a new *Spiderman* series.  It had something odd about the *title* which got me exited.  I regret not having been able to buy the first one, since the cover of the second issue is so spectacular, I figure the first one must have been even better. 

RL INFLUENCE:  I was thinking about the comic book collection I used to have last night.  I kinda regret getting rid of it.  I had a first issue spiderman with like three different colors, a gold one, a silver one, and a color one.  The one in my dream was a mix of all three.


And I have a bunch of dream notes I can't read.  That's the last time I try to write in the dark.
-My brother and his friend Dave, a basement apartment
-The russian guy from Lost
-Emptying out my school locker, all I take is a apple

----------


## The Cusp

I tried to go to bed early, but the phone rang just as I was falling asleep.  An 800 number with no one there.  So I'll take this opportunity to record some Hypnagogic Imagery.

*Gratitude*
I see my *computer* monitor has magic the gathering online running, which is odd, because I thought I had closed it.  There is pop up message which draws my attention, because I think it's my opponent from earlier.  He had let me win a key game in my league, and I offered him some cards.  But as I look, the *transaction* taking place in the pop up window doesn't make any sense.  And of course I realize these are just images in my head.

RL INFLUENCE: A kind french speaking guy let me win a key match, letting me move into first place in my league.  I wanted to repay him by offering cards, but he refused.  I was anxious to repay the favor in that dream.

----------


## The Cusp

I can't believe how busy this DJ section has become lately.  I used to try to read everyone's journals, but that is becoming and impossibility.

*Backlash*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: decent
I'm browsing, *Dreamviews* forums, and notice someone has replied to one of my posts, quoting me.  The are tearing my *post* apart and *ridiculing* everything I said.  Then I begin to notice more and replies like these, it seems like everyone was picking on me.

But somehow, not replying to that crap myself made me immune to their attacks. This part is fuzzy, but for some reason I was above it.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I'm browsing, Dreamviews forums, and notice someone has replied to one of my posts, quoting me.  The are tearing my post apart and ridiculing everything I said.  Then I begin to notice more and replies like these, it seems like everyone was picking on me.
> 
> But somehow, not replying to that crap myself made me immune to their attacks. This part is fuzzy, but for some reason I was above it.



I suppose I'll just have to hold back from teasing you then :p 

I think I'm out of my dry spell of no dreams. Last night I had two very detailed dreams. 





> I used to try to read everyone's journals, but that is becoming and impossibility.



But you're just too busy for me...  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

RL INFLUENCE:  My research on the platonic solids keeps turning out lots of interesting stuff.  Last night I discovered Vedic Math, which completely blew my mind.  Mix in cymatics and resonance and all that other crazy stuff I've been reading, and you get a dream that makes no sense. 

*Obsession*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Poor
It's hard to come up for a narrative for this one.  All night I dreamed of *geometric* shapes, the *platonic solids*, and shapes I could make with them.  I was forming mandalas and shapes, there was resonance, cymatics, geometry, and vedic math.  There was a ordered progression I noticed, and things would phase into another form. I dont know...

I consider these learning dreams, and they are very repetitive, as I do stuff over and over, exploring the different results.  It's hard for me to say exactly what I was doing, but I was really  into doing something.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

wow i have no idea what you were talking about...  :Confused:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> wow i have no idea what you were talking about...



Ditto. Cusp, I never knew you were into such complicated stuff [it all sounds like geometry to me, bleh, I hate shapes and solids now...]. I know what Vedic math is generically [like so generically that all I can come up with is Vedica Age and math accomplishments] 

But wow... you're dream just blew my mind away and has me itching to look these things up [*points at self* "The One and Only Lethally Curious Cat"] You smarty pants.

----------


## Psylocibin

> Last night I discovered Vedic Math



Vedanta? Hinduism? Or am I mistaken?

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm glad I'm not alone in this! lol  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> wow i have no idea what you were talking about...



Don't worry, neither do I.

Yeah, I think Vedic has something to do with hindu.

Check this youtube video out.  How to do multiplication with Vedic math.  You just draw a bunch of friggin lines!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZKOP...elated&search=

I swear, I can't even pee anymore without seeing the geometric shapes that form in the toilet as a result of the intersecting waves.

----------


## Caradon

Cool Dream Journal Cusp. Your dreams are fun to read. I hope I can be spared from the chipmunk army.

----------


## The Cusp

I slept so well last night!  I went to bed early, and it was so cool, perfect for sleeping.  Had a good meal as well, and my muscles aren't stiff anymore either.  I feel recharged.  I think my recall should improve this week as a result.  My dreams have been too few and too short of late.

I didn't remember any dreams initially, but this one came back to me as I was chasing the pigeons off my balcony.

*Not so Shitty*
I look out onto my balcony, and am surprised to see someone has cleaned away all the pigeon shit.  Even though it was recently cleaned, there are a couple of fresh droppings already.  I figure the super must have been doing some work in my apartment.

Filthy flying rats!  I've been putting off cleaning my balcony for awhile now.  I should probably do that this weekend.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I swear, I can't even pee anymore without seeing the geometric shapes that form in the toilet as a result of the intersecting waves.



Wow. Too much Cuspy, too much...

----------


## The Cusp

RL INFLUENCE: Yesterday I discovered there were old Doctor Who episodes on youtube.  I kinda overdosed on it.  In particular I think it was that Mr Bean spoof of Doctor who.  That was hilarious.

*The Master*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm battling an evil *Time Lord*, but it's not a conventional battle.  Instead we are sitting around amiably.  The Master is gloating about a trap he set for me in the *past*, but I tell  him I had traveled further back in time, and actually, he's the one who fell into my *trap*.

But of course the Master tells he traveled back even farther in time again, so his trap supercedes mine.  And I tell him yet again that I traveled back further that that.   This goes on for quite some time...

We are so intent on one upping each other, we get into a *rythym*, each of us jumping back a little further than our opponent's last jump.  This is how I *trick* him.  I jump back to the beginning of time, so that when the Master jumps back further than me, and he is forever lost outside of time.

The Doctor *is* The Master!!!!!!!  He just regenerated into an evil personality!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. That sounds like an awesome dream, man. 
I'm going to have to stop in here a little more often. Heh.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## naikou

Woah! You could really make that last dream into a short story or something. Pretty awesome that your dream self was intelligent enough to set traps within traps within traps... and still win in the end.

----------


## The Cusp

> Woah! You could really make that last dream into a short story or something. Pretty awesome that your dream self was intelligent enough to set traps within traps within traps... and still win in the end.



I can't take credit for that plot line, as I lifted it from this clip...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J9lD...elated&search=


I didn't bothering to write my dreams down when I woke in the middle of the night, and now they're gone.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

your picture you use... is that a muppet? lol. odd question but i was thinking about it. it looks familiar but i just cant pin-point it

----------


## ninja9578

I'm jealous, your dreams are complex and surreal, mine are always simple and issurreal.

----------


## Psylocibin

It's about what you feed your mind, I'd think.

Cusp: if time is circular, the Time Lord will haunt your future dreams.  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

> your picture you use... is that a muppet? lol. odd question but i was thinking about it. it looks familiar but i just cant pin-point it



You guessed it!  Uncle Sam.  He was a super serious character who never found anything funny.  I thought it a good switch since my last avatar pic was Fred Fredburger, the exact polar oposite.





> I'm jealous, your dreams are complex and surreal, mine are always simple and issurreal.



It's not necessarily a good thing.  It can make dreams very diffucult to remember and make sense of.  Like trying to pound a square peg through a round hole.

I wasn't going to attempt to record this dream from a nap this afternoon, but it kinda illustrates my point.

*Deeper Meaning*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: ?/10
*Sleep*: nap
Something about text (spoken words as well I think) with hidden layers of meaning.  Once I knew how to find it, I could look at any book and find the hidden texts.  

I remember thinking that these hidden messages were blatantly obvious, but then I'd take a mental step back, and it blends so seamlessly, it ingenious.  There are several layers, and I can go deeper and deeper into the text.

So I was going in and out of various levels, and also in and out of different books, following a complicated trail, through a book, out a level, into another book, different levels. I'm at a loss for words here.

That dream feels pretty kabbalistic to me.  As usual I can't remember what I was reading.  That dream may seem coherent, but it makes me feel thick as a brick just thinking about it, like a complicated math problem I can't understand.





> It's about what you feed your mind, I'd think.
> 
> Cusp: if time is circular, the Time Lord will haunt your future dreams.



Good thing I never thought of that at the time.  
The old garbage in, garbage out.  Could make a good incubation method.  The GIGO incubation method.  Isn't that what they were doing in Clockwork Orange when they were trying to "cure" him?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey!  ::D:  Wow your journal is so cool, and with the fancy letters at the beginning of each dream. Is there somewhere where you explain your color coding? (I only looked at this current page and your first post.)

----------


## meggyfayephotography

your dreams make me feel dumb...  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

Don't think I've ever posted a color chart for my dreams.
Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.


*Dalek Seed of Life*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm making shapes from the *Flower of Life*, and I make the shape of a Dalek.  The Dalek becomes real, along with several other *Daleks*, and they want the secrets of of *sacred geometry*.

The Daleks force me to expand the *Seed of Life* for them, as they're incapable of comprehending it's complexities.  I'm working with a 3d graphical representation that the Daleks keep driving over.

Next, they have me answer some questions printed on paper, like a test.  The right page is a graphical Seed of Life question.  I'm supposed to turn it into the *Tree of Life*.  The left page has thee written questions, which I don't understand.  I try to tell the Daleks that, but they just yell "_ANSWER THE QUESTIONS OR BE EXTERMINATED!!_".  Then they begin to yell "_ANSWER! ANSWER!_" over and over.  This does not help my concentration.

I've been watching a LOT of Doctor Who this past week, and was reading a book about geometry someone gave me a link to before bed.

----------


## Psylocibin

You were being interrogated _again_!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah Cusp... and you said that had stopped! Gee... they sure are persistant

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Beaker!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

this should be your next one: 



*DOWN TO FRAGGLE ROCK!!*

----------


## The Cusp

isn't that fraggle named Mookie?  But I think I could relate more to the Dozers.  Building geometric structures out of crystals.  

I don't count that last Interrogation withe the Daleks as anything unusual.  That one was totally self induced, and the Daleks behaved exactly like I would have expected them to.  There was something different about those other interrogations I can't describe.


The following is not the dream I was trying to remember.  The one I was after was layered and more complex again, but all I could remember was that I was supposed to remember it.  My recall has been going down hill the last couple of weeks :Sad: 
*Invasion*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: decent
I'm standing by a *river* with my family, and looking at the *sky*.  I notice one section of sky has dozens of *vapor trails* coming from behind a bank of *clouds*.  Then I see the entire sky is covered with *planes*, and they are descending.

As I watch, they get closer, I see that they are green *military* planes and helicopters of all shapes and sizes, thousands of them.  The begin to land in the lake, the first one to touch down being a rectangular shaped craft that crashes into the vater violently, then floats there.  Next *jet* fighters begin to land in the water, and *helicopters* descend and hover over the water, landing on *shore*.  I don't recognize the make of the vehicles and assume they are American.

The assembled fleet move towards the shore, forming a chain of military vehicles as far as the eye can see.  Some people from the cottages on either side of us go the the shore to take a closer look, but the military personnel don't bother them.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Yeah, that's Mokey! Lol. 

Thank God the dream you posted was understandable for me today! You know, you really confuse me with those complicated ones. They make me feel dumb until other people say they don't get them either. Lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, that's Mokey! Lol. 
> 
> Thank God the dream you posted was understandable for me today! You know, you really confuse me with those complicated ones. They make me feel dumb until other people say they don't get them either. Lol.



You don't understand all of Cusp's dreams?   I always understand everything in here... ::hrm:: 

Cusp, I didn't recognize you for a little bit.  That avatar changes your personality to me.  But I forgot what your old one looked like.

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, my last avatar was too intimidating, the bald eagle muppet. 

I seem to be slipping into a weird phase with my dreaming.  This happens to me every now and then, my dreams become very abastract, which makes them diffucult to remember.

*Overwrite*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: nap
There are Daleks invading, and I'm stopping them by superimposing a copy of the scenery where there are no daleks overtop where the daleks actualy are.

There are useful elements in some of backgrounds I'm copying, and I strategically copy and use these elements to my advantage.  Things like open sewers in the street, walls, friendly troops.  In some instances I wait untill the daleks move to a certain spot before I overwrite them, like a game of chess (which I'm no good at, so don't go thinking I'm a chess genius)


Oneironaut posted a strikingly similar dream today
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=234

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ok so I had to google a Dalek. R2D2 what? 

Moonbeam: You understand everything? You're so silly!

----------


## The Cusp

You don't know the Daleks?  You gotta hear them talk, they have the best voice.  You probably know by now that they are from Doctor Who, but you obviously don't know how incredibly good the newest Doctor Who series is.

You can watch them all here here in hi def streaming video.  I love this site.
http://stage6.divx.com/videos/tag:doctor+who

The Weeping Angel episode from this season was SOOO good.

----------


## NeAvO

> RL INFLUENCE: Yesterday I discovered there were old Doctor Who episodes on youtube. I kinda overdosed on it. In particular I think it was that Mr Bean spoof of Doctor who. That was hilarious.
> 
> *he Master*
> *Clarity*: 2/10
> *Importance*: 2/10
> *Sleep*: Poor
> I'm battling an evil *Time Lord*, but it's not a conventional battle. Instead we are sitting around amiably. The Master is gloating about a trap he set for me in the *past*, but I tell him I had traveled further back in time, and actually, he's the one who fell into my *trap*.
> 
> But of course the Master tells he traveled back even farther in time again, so his trap supercedes mine. And I tell him yet again that I traveled back further that that. This goes on for quite some time...
> ...



Lol sounds like two little kiddies fighting in a playground.  :tongue2: 

Hey if you like Doctor Who and the Master, you should watch the new series...if you get that out there (where ever you are?)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5N4jNOyw6O0

----------


## The Cusp

> Hey if you like Doctor Who and the Master, you should watch the new series...if you get that out there (where ever you are?)



Believe me, I do.  It's my favorite show of all time.  I had just posted a link where you can watch them all above your last post.


A very good night for dreaming last night, at least for me.  Remembered lots of dreams.  Even had a couple of false awakening where I wrote down dream notes, and was very disappointed to see my notebook was nowhere in sight when I woke.

*Urgent Message*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Decent
I'm on the *SeaLife forum* when I notice I have a private message.  It's from *StarofLife*.  It says she hopes I'm going to be online tomorrow because she has something very important she needs to *talk* to me about.  Then I look at the date it was sent, and the message is two days old! Doh!

*Saved by TwoShadows*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
There is something sitting on the ground outside, and I'm about to pick it up, when *TwoShadows* warns me not to touch it.  I think that's a little odd, but listen to her anyways.  Next the *bad guys* show up and try to collect the same item I was going to take.  When they pick it up, it *explodes*!

I actually had TWO dreams about TwoShadows, but I lost the other one in my dream notes from that false awakening.

*Black Bears*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
I'm at a large version of my *grandmother*'s house, and there is lots of family there I've never met before, mostly old ladies.  I'm shown to a room and told that's where I'll be sleeping.  I'm surprised I actually got a bed and a room to myself.

I lie down and try to go to *sleep*, but I can hear the old ladies talking outside my door, and cackling like witches.  I'll never be able to sleep with that noise.  Then I hear from outside my window a bunch of punk ass kids swearing and being *noisy.*  As I listen to them, I hear some of them coughing, and I realize they are smoking a joint.

Then I hear a voice I recognize, Scott G.  It sounds really close like he's talking to me, saying "_Man, those were some good mushrooms we had_".  He repeats it again, louder this time, and i realize his voice is coming from the window.  I look over and see Scott has his head stuck in the window, and he was talking to me, trying to get my attention.

Sick of the noise, I give up on sleep and leave my room, and step into the living room.  It's night outside and I hear something outside the window.  A *black rabbit* jumps onto the window sill like it's trying to get away from something.  Then a *black cat* jumps up.  I think it's after the rabbit, but it climbs higher, like it's trying to get away as well.

As I'm wondering what these animals are trying to get away from, a huge black bear jumps out and plants his paws against the glass.  A second bear climbs onto the window sill, also leaning against the glass.  It's body isn't as thick as a bear, but is more manlike in proportions.
Worried they will fall through the glass, I leave the room, not wanting to be there when they do.

I go outside and walk around the house.  As I get near where the bears should be, my *father* comes running my way, and informs me my *brother* and *cousin* are battling the bears.  I keep  walking and when I see the bears up ahead, I give them a wide berth.  There is no sign of my brother.

I loop around the house, and as I come back to where the bears are, I see my brother running towards me.  

My grandmother's house is funny, she's tamed every wild animal around.  The racoons sun themselves on the deck beside the cats.  The raccoons actually knock on the door by opening the screen door and slamming it shut repeatedly.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I hate FAs where you write notes of your dreams! They really are cruel because you think can not make it the top priority to remember it ans since it's not written down in RL you forget it for good!

Wow... your brother and cousin must have been brave or stupid to fight a bear... or wanting to show off some muscles...

----------


## Twoshadows

> *aved by TwoShadows*
> *Clarity*: 4/10
> *Importance*: 5/10
> There is something sitting on the ground outside, and I'm about to pick it up, when *TwoShadows* warns me not to touch it. I think that's a little odd, but listen to her anyways. Next the *bad guys* show up and try to collect the same item I was going to take. When they pick it up, it *explodes*!
> 
> I actually had TWO dreams about TwoShadows, but I lost the other one in my dream notes from that false awakening.



 Awesome!!! That is  so cool. I with you could remember the second one. I agree with Lucidbulbs..it's so frustrating. That's happened to me too.

----------


## The Cusp

I actually had TWO separate instances that night of FA dream notes.  Sometimes I think my sub concious is purposely tying to sabotage my dreaming, and especially my lucids.

I watched the very first Doctor Who episodes ever (1968) yesterday.  And what do I see in the original TARDIS, but an Icosahedron or Tetrahedron on the roof and floor, really a Star of David with the points connected.  The whole inside of the tardis is shaped like that.

This dream is going to be difficult to explain, but here goes nothing... 

*Transmutation*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm able to see that everything is made up of some kind of misty, cloud like, *energy/vibrational/geometric* _thing_.  I see them in little squares like computer monitors.  I can find these associated *states* for anything, objects people, the very air around us.

I take these states and progress them somehow, like a logical procession the must follow, trying to bring all matter to it's ultimate form or something.  I'm just speeding things along.  There are different *levels*, and I'm causing everything to ascend.  

I transform a bunch of people, and now they too are helping me to accomplish my task.  

I see a larger square made up of a bunch of these energy pictures.  I pick and choose what ones to work on, grouping similar ones together and working on the all at once.  It's an overwhelming task, but I seem to be progressing exponentially.

I thought that dream would have turned out much longer when I wrote it down, since that is the only thing I dreamed about all night.  And it was a good long sleep too.  I don't feel that I was able to describe it all that well either.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

I don't even know what to say about your dream...

Although, I must say, I'd like to experience one of your dreams. They seem so complex, I can't even imagine what they look like while you're dreaming them.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I want to dream like you sometimes Cusp! Then I'll either A. suffer a terrible interrogation, or B. sound smart when posting a dream that sounds nice, but makes litle sense to me if I didn't have it... He does have complex dreams indeed...

----------


## EmilySian

your dreams come out like really detailed. Mine are usually quite fragmented and hard to make sense of.

----------


## The Cusp

> but makes litle sense to me if I didn't have it...



I'm telling you, they don't make any sense to me either.  It makes perfect sense _while_ I'm dreaming, but awake it's just a confusing jumble of images.  





> your dreams come out like really detailed. Mine are usually quite fragmented and hard to make sense of.



EmilySian! Where you been?  I thought you had a great DJ, and was disappointed to see you disappear.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I'm telling you, they don't make any sense to me either.  It makes perfect sense _while_ I'm dreaming, but awake it's just a confusing jumble of images.



That actually makes me feel a lot more relieved.

----------


## EmilySian

I've been really busy with exams and the end of school, but im back now, and back into writing my dream journal. I have the whole of the summer holidays ahead of me so im going to keep it up regularly now.

----------


## The Cusp

My new favorite show is "Death Notes", this fantastic anime series of which I watched 15 episodes yesterday.  What a great story.  The influence for last night's dream.
You can watch it here (http://stage6.divx.com/videos/search:death+note)  

_"He once killed a man with a guitar string
He's been seen at the table with kings
Well he once saved a baby from drowning
There are those who say beneath his coat, there are wings"_
-Tom Waits, Black Wings

*Black Wings*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Drunken
I have wings on my back, but I'm trying to keep them hidden.  The police suspect I have wings, but can't prove it, and are trying to get me to make a mistake and reveal myself.

It was Canada Day yesterday.  Drank too much and didn't sleep enough.  My dream was basically the same as that Death Note show, but he was trying to hide that he was a killer instead of wings.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

That reminds me of my dreams I have where I have to hide that I can fly. 

And you don't think I'm a bad person for dreaming so much of guys who aren't my boyfriend, do you? I mean, I can't really control what I dream at night if I'm not lucid. It isn't like Matthew and I aren't happy, because we are. I mean you probably were just teasing, but still. I have to make sure. Because I don't want you, or anyone else, to get the wrong impression of me.  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

::hug:: Cuspy! You and I share a bit of likes! If you like the episodes then you should watch the subbed movies! [there are two but I've only seen #1 which covers the first half of the series, they got down the perfect actors to play Hikari and L... plus the way they used special effects and robots to make the Death God was just out of this world...] 

Back to the dream; I wish I had more Death note like dreams [only had one once similar to it...], they just seem more action packed. I had wings once... I think I was a Russian agent... it's in my blog DJ but I'm not sure I was trying to keep them hidden like you. They were huge though... Could you feel your muscles in the wings move? Or would that be a miracle for a 1/10 clarity scaled dream?

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.




> Cuspy! You and I share a bit of likes! If you like the episodes then you should watch the subbed movies!
> 
> Could you feel your muscles in the wings move? Or would that be a miracle for a 1/10 clarity scaled dream?



I actually started to watch the first one without subs, and could follow along for a bit because I knew the story.  I'll watch it eventually.  Right now I'm stuck at episode 24, which I can only find in spanish.  It's kinda crucial to hear what they're saying.

All I remember about my wings is trying to keep them hidden.  It was Canada Day, and I was lucky to wake up in my own bed.  Or unlucky. 





> And you don't think I'm a bad person for dreaming so much of guys who aren't my boyfriend, do you?



Not in the least.  I knew I shouldn't have said anything.  

I think you're on the right track just treating it like a dream sign.  I'm much more concerned with what was going on in that fraggle rock show since you posted that picture.

I took a closer look at what the Doozers were building, and sure enough, their constructs are all *cube* and *tetrahedral* based (Platonic Solids again!).  And then you have the Fraggles existing in between a *microcosm* (The Doozers) and a *macrocosm* (the Gorgs).  Then the human aspect, the old man and his dog sprocket, are represented like a higher dimension.  The humans and the Gorgs can't possibly exist on the same plane of existance!

Something strange is afoot at the Fraggle Rock!

----------


## Dewitback

> I don't even know what to say about your dream...
> 
> Although, I must say, I'd like to experience one of your dreams. They seem so complex, I can't even imagine what they look like while you're dreaming them.



haha I agree completeley! i was reading through your dreams and they seem very interesting, very. It sounds like you can recal the very deepest dreams very usually, the type of dreams that make like no sense at all and what i think makes it hard to remember.

Well ill be looking foward to reading more of your dreams to come.:p

----------


## The Cusp

*Baby Smiles*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Decent
I'm talking to my brother who has my 5 month old neice in front of him.  He says that *geometry* has been the best baby toy they've had.

I look down at Amelia, and when she sees me she breaks out into the biggest grin, which I return.  I keep getting big smiles from her, and as she smiles, I see glimpses of how she's going to look once she's older

That dream made me feel great

*Lunch Stop*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
I'm riding down a wooded gravel road with my parents, when we pull over on the crest of a hill for lunch.  My father gets out and grabs some bags of fast food, dropping french fries all over the ground.

WIth my father out, my mother puts the car in drive from the passenger seat, and we begin to coast down the hill.  I dive into the driver's seat and stop the car, then chastise my mother, telling her this is private property and we don't want to be seen.

We get out, but my father only has enough food for himself.  This pisses me off, and I remember being at the fast food place.  He forced us to leave before we could order anything

I was too lazy to make dinner last night and only had a bowl of cereal.  Might have had something to do with that dream

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, maybe your dreams are telling you to eat healthier or at least cook enough to eat leftovers via microwave.

----------


## EmilySian

Your dreams are complicated. Hard to understand sometimes.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I love the baby smiles one! That made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside... it makes me miss my two nieces.

----------


## The Cusp

Another Death Note dream.  Almost done watching the series.

*Death Note*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm at our investigation headquarters with a man named "L", who is basically a Sherlock Holmes.  The girl Amane is tied up and restrained much like Hannibal Lecter, but with a  metal mask covering her face.

I'm in cahoots with the captive girl, and want to use my death powers to kill "L", but doing so would give me away and prove my guilt.  I'm trapped in a mental chess game.

This was actually a pretty complicated dream, but there were too many little details and complicated plot twists to make sense of.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha... your dream pretty much follows a bit of the story line very well, I hope you enjoy Light's and L's fates... The complicated storyline only makes it all the better... Man... if only you could make sense of your dreams enough to post it all, it'd have been nice.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I agree with Lucidbulbs. I like reading the long entries with lots of detail. It paints an image of what's really going on. The choppy details don't really give you a sense of what really is happening.

----------


## The Cusp

> I agree with Lucidbulbs. I like reading the long entries with lots of detail. It paints an image of what's really going on. The choppy details don't really give you a sense of what really is happening.



Hmm... I figured people would prefer short entries, easier to read them


It's one in the morning, and I got up to write these dreams down, which is unusual for me, but I had a good nap earlier, and the images from the dream were good and got me excited.

The following dreams are all part of the same dream, and occurred at the same general area, but I'm titling them separately because I can't remember the linking parts.

*Pie*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm outdoors at some sort of large mansion or *resort*, and I have a *pie* with me that I want to eat.  I want to eat it in privacy, so I enter a large tent with nobody in it.  There is a row of cafeteria table in the *tent* which I sit down at and dig into my pie.  I think my grandmother made the pie for me.

I notice other pies sitting on the table, then hear the voice of my *principal* addressing the honor students.  He tells them there is pie inside the tent for them as a *reward* as he pulls back the tent flap.  Then he notices me and says ..."Where Scott R. is sitting"

I first I feel out of place having been singled out, but nobody else seems to mind I'm there, as they're all friends of mine anyways.  They start filing in, some carrying their own slice of *pie*.  The other students encourage me to have a slice of their pie, which I feel is wrong, but I'm already full from my pie anyways.  They only got one slice, but I had a whole one. 

Perhaps I haven't been eating too well lately

*Flying Saucer*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10

There is a commotion outside, I see everyone looking and pointing towards the* sky*.  I look to where they are pointing but only see clouds at first.  Then a round *UFO* breaks out of the clouds and jumps around back and forth a few times at odd angles.  The middle of the UFO is spinning *propeller* blades.

We all watch in awe for awhile, and I say to someone "This is so cool, I can't believe we're actually seeing a UFO!" 

The ship comes down really close to us, right overhead, and I'm the closest to it, since I'm now standing on a balcony.   Now I see in addition to the main propeller of the body, it has a smaller one at the back as well, and it's just a small, funky looking *helicopter.*  Not a very big one either, more like a toy.

It's still pretty cool looking, and I reach up and touch it while everyone watches me. 

*Depression*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I enter into the *restaurant* section of the* resort,* but the whole area is deserted.  I can see it's pouring *rain* outside the large windows.  There is a hot tub in the room as well, but it's covered, with the top down.  

I walk towards the *hot tub* and up to the *glass doors*.  I put my palms and forehead against the glass, then watch the rain for a bit.  I feel really bummed out and let out a big *sigh*.

Then I notice a girl in a *bikini* enter, and head towards the hot tub.  Two more girls enter, fully clothed, and lock their eyes onto me as soon as they do.  The two girls sit across from me, then ask if it's OK.  I like the attention so of course I tell them it is.

Next, in walks a girl who appears to be* topless* at first glance.  When I take a better look, I see her bikini is litterally a string across her *boobs*.  I want to take a closer look, but don't want to offend the girls sitting with me, so I keep taking quick glances.  The string part is only slightly thicker over the *nipples*, but doesn't cover them at all.

I was pretty depressed before I went to bed.  I couldn't afford a pass to the Bluesfest this year.  I missed Van Morrisan tonight.  It's raining and would have been a crappy night for a moondance anyways (That's what I keep telling myself, but it doesn't help)

*The Chase*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
The other students and I are being chased through the resort by *zombie* creatures who look very much the Death Gods from the anime Death Note.  It's very much like a Scooby Doo cartoon, with people and monsters running in and out of doors.

I enter the hallway and see a very big and tall zombified dude.  His skin is a sickly gray/green.  I back away from it, but as I do, some girls I know pop out a door right next to it and approach it.

It suddenly stops acting like a zombie and I see he only had a costume on and was pretendnig.

*Justice!*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Poor
Earlier in the dream, I had seen the *zombies* with a *severed head* that was alive.  They would get advice from it, and it was very important to them.

Right now, I'm being held captive by the Zombie creatures, and they are forcing me to *work* for them (doing what, I forget).  At some point I become an observer.  The me who was working for the zombies is now some sort of Cleric or Paladin.

The cleric summons two large* battle axes* with a weird bend in the handles, one in each hand, but the zombies laugh at him, telling him they can't be hurt by humans.

"That's fine..." says the cleric, who twirls his left axe picking picking up momentum.  He's standing in a hallway lined with those living severed heads, which are just floating there.  They are spaced like torches might be along a dark path.  The cleric charges down the hallway before the zombies can stop him,  cleaving the already severed heads.  The zombies begin to *scream*  as they realize what he's up to.

My dreams are still being influenced by that Death Note show.  I wouldn't have remembered any of these if it wasn't for the image of the cleric twirling those axes and chopping heads. 

I just noticed there that makes a few dreams where I'm being forced to work.  Must be the result of my love for my job 

Well, it's almost 2:30 now, better try to get back to sleep...

----------


## The Cusp

I'm having a really hard time pushing through to the dream side of memory these days.  They key image that brought back this dream was the plane flying over me while I was smoking.

*Air Traffic*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm walking through a parking lot, leaving from somewhere with my *brother*.  We're having trouble finding his car.  A bunch of us had come together in several vehicles, and I see one of the other cars belonging to a friend.  I consider just hopping in that one, then remember I left a bag of *weed* in my brother's car.

We come across a powerful looking red *Mustang*, and my brother asks me "This is the car we came in, isn't it?"  Before I can answer, he unlocks the door.  As he does, I notice my bag sitting on the dash board in plain sight.  I'm amazed the police didn't see it, or that someone didn't break into the car to steal it.  I point out my ill placed weed to a couple of friends.

We get in, and my brother hands me the bag of weed, which is open and some spills into the car.  My brother is careful to pick up every last crumb.  Then I see a mess of weed and tobacco sprinkled all over the back of the car, where the guys were rolling on the way up.  My brother doesn't seem concerned with that mess and off we go.

I smoke a *bong load* as we're driving along in the car, crouched low so the other traffic won't see me.  As I'm toking, I see a very tall vehicle behind us with the driver looking down on me.  There is no way any truck could be that tall so I take a closer look and see it's actually a low flying *jet plane*.

The plane flies low right over us, and as it passes, I can still see the people in the plane.  The pilot is no longer looking at me, but of the *passengers* seated directly behind him like one a bus, one *old lady* is giving me *dirty looks*.

No sooner is the plane done passing us, than the *bus* we are riding (Yes, it's a bus now) lurches forward crazily, hurtling along at dangerous *speeds*.  *Sharp turns* are throwing my brother and I around the back of the bus.

There must have been something like this earlier in my dream, because I turn to my brother and say "It's happening *again*, just like _last_ time!!!".  I'm aware there is something not right about the whole situation, but don't get a moment to think it out.

The next time I look out, the bus is hurtling through the air, like we took a massive *jump*, and we're heading straight towards a large building.  But the ride keeps going without us *crashing*, and I wonder how that can possibly be.

How did I not go lucid there!?!?!?  I'm not doing enough Reality Checks these days.  

I seem to have a lot of dreams about airplanes over the highway, and they all involve lucidity, or near lucidity.  I think that may be because that's where some of my first lucids started, involving airplanes.  Must be my dream self remembering those incidents

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Perhaps I haven't been eating too well lately



Maybeeee you're just eating too much pie :p

----------


## The Cusp

Too many dreams last night, I forgot to record this one.

*LucidBulbs*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm talking with Lucidbulbs about the show Death Note, and I say I only have a few episodes left to watch.  Then I ask her how many episodes there are in total.

Than makes for a LOT of dreams from last night, where I usually only remember 1 or 2.  Coincidentally, I just happened to run out of Pot yesterday, and don't have the money to refill my perscription.  So tonight should be a good night for dreaming as well.  If I can manage to fall asleep that is...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, that's so cool! I got to chat with Cusp [too bad it wasn't real... I wanted to see]. 

I actually, in RL, have no idea of the length of the show, just the volumes and movies. But I'm glad that this makes up for your recall  ::hug::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

If you ever dream of me and the Death Note show, it should be quite the comedy. Because I'd be totally stupid about it because I'd never heard of it until your dreams. 


Oh and do you mind me asking why you have a perscription for pot? You can send it to me in a message if you perfer. I'm just curious.

----------


## The Cusp

> Oh and do you mind me asking why you have a perscription for pot? You can send it to me in a message if you perfer. I'm just curious.



Lol, sorry, I'm a bit loose with my metaphors at times.  I don't have a real prescription, I'm as healthy as can be.

----------


## The Cusp

Finished watching the Death Note series last night, and I of course dreamed about it again.  If a person gives up ownership of the death note, they lose all memories of it.  A key aspect of my dream.

*Memories*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm finding or forming *platonic solids* beneath the *earth*'s crust made up of *crystal* formations.  Maybe I'm just connecting the dots, but they form nodal points, power spots on the earth's surface.

Light, the main character from Death Note, is walking along, with no memory of ever having possessed the death note.  I form a shape in the ground beneath him, causing a node point to appear in his path.  As he steps into that spot, he suddenly regains all his lost memories.

Realizing it has something to do with this spot he's standing on, he takes a step back to test it, and his memories fade again.  Continuing on his way, he walks into the spot again, and again remembers.  This time he stands there thinking about what to do.

He writes himself a *note*, giving himself instructions on what to do.  Then having stepped from the spot, is surprised to find a note in his own handwriting.  He follows the instructions and finds a scrap of paper from the Death Note, and puts it in his sock, touching his skin so he can always remember.

Next he hooks up with Amane, and continues with his crazy plans.  I manipulate him, sometimes helping, sometimes hindering, with my underground platonic solids. 


Just remembered this one as I was putting on me hat to leave for work...

*Hats* (people aren't wearing enough of them)
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 1/10
Some girl notices the ratty ball cap I wear at work to keep the dust out of my hair, and asks why I wear such an ugly hat.  It's all covered in varnish and dust.

I explain to her I only wear this hat at work, and bought it just for that purpose, since my job is hard on clothes.  I tell her they are just cheap, disposable hats, which I get a Walmart 2 for 5 bucks.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You're so nice, playing god with Light... sort of helping him and screwing him over [so what are you going to do now that you've watched the series?]. And the sock of all places?!? It'll begin to smell after awhile...

----------


## EmilySian

Your dreams always seem so complex!!  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> You're so nice, playing god with Light... sort of helping him and screwing him over [so what are you going to do now that you've watched the series?]. And the sock of all places?!? It'll begin to smell after awhile...



I never thought of it like that, but I guess I was playing god there.  How appropriate.

And now i do something that doesn't involve sitting in front of the computer.  At least while the rain holds off.





> Your dreams always seem so complex!!



The recipe for those dreams is pretty simple.  Watch the entire Death Note series in a matter of days, and when you're not watching that, read this book
http://quintaldo.files.wordpress.com/20 ... f-life.pdf

Now it's time to get out in the world, lotsa concerts coming up.  George Thorogood tonight, white stripes tomorrow, George Clinton Tuesday, Steve Miller Wednesday, Xavier Rudd Thursday, INXS Friday, and a few more smaller acts on the weekend.  I'm going to bankrupt myself, but how can I resist?  I had to pass on Bob Dylan last night since I saw him in February.   Good thing John Foggerty is sold out so I don't have to think about that one.

----------


## Dewitback

> [SIZE=2]*actics Arena*</span>
> I'm playing a computer *game*, although I'm not aware of an inteface, there is only the game.  It's played an a black *grid* and we move white *dots* around.  I'm not really sure how to play, and I'm learning the ropes by watching my computer opponent, who isnt very good.
> 
> My opponent *attacks* me with his dots, and I see smaller dots come out of the main ones attacking.  I didn't even know you could attack in this game.  Not that I've seen how it's done, I waste little time in wiping my computer opponent's pieces out.



hey when you dream about game does it feel like almost you are the game but also the spectator/gamer. I hate dreams about computers, they drive me nuts, and they are so annoying to remember.

haha you indian dream was funny. I bet what you realy wanted was the weed not the daimonds. ^_-

----------


## The Cusp

Yes, computer or gaming related dreams always have lots of strange perspective shifts.  Sometime I feel like I'm the program, and I'm aware of myself processing and keeping track of the variables.  


*Cubic Kama Sutra* ::banana:: 
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Restless
There is a large *cube* made up of what appear to be *tetris* game pieces.  I begin to place people inside these pieces, bending their bodies into strange positions to fit inside the shape of the tetris game piece.

Eventually, some of the pieces line up so that there is a girl bent over in front of a guy.  They start having *sex*.  Now all the other people are gone from the cube and there are only the couple having sex remaining.

I move them around inside the cube, placing them in different sexual *positions*, as dictated by the shape of the particular tetris pieces they are occupying.  I think at some point I took over, instead of just observing and manupulating from the outside.

Even my sex dreams are bizzare these days.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Um yeah that really was  bizzare! Lol. Very interesting though. You were putting people in tetris blocks...

----------


## AURON

"sextris" I'm gonna make that game, and make millions muhahahaha!

----------


## TheUniversalOne

Glad to know I'm not the only one have crazy sexy dreams  :wink2: 

 ::banana::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow Cusp, I knew you liked playing god but in such a strange way... Even the ones that do it you manipulate...  :Eek:

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.

*Return of the Master*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: ok
The Doctor and his companion meet his nemesis, the evil time lord know as The Master.  The Master has an advantage over The Doctor, because he is a future incarnation of The Doctor (only evil), and therefore already knows what the Doctor is up to.

I follow The Doctor in a series of regenerations that lead up to him becoming the evil Master.  Each time he regenerates, he assumes a new body and personality.
 
RL INFLUENCE:  Watched episode 11 of the new Doctor Who. Best show ever.

----------


## EmilySian

doctor who is brilliant! I had a dream about the episodes in which the master was in a while ago. I can't remember it that well though...... :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

blah.... enough doctor who! lol.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

You're so easily influenced by your TV shows! It's not fair, if I were like you I'd make those dream signs and RC everytime you watch them [since you'd probably see the same things in your dream maybe it'd help you become lucid]

----------


## AURON

yeah...that happens to me to sometimes too. Normally with videogames since I don't watch TV that much.  At one point I started watching porn before I went to bed...but that didn't work out at all. And yes, I know...I'm a sad person, but I did it in the name of science!

----------


## The Cusp

I really should do more reality checks when I'm watching shows like that.

I tried to hold onto this dream from earlier on in the night without writing it down.  Lost some detail along the way, and trying to hold it so long bumped a few other dreams out of my memory as well.

*Time Lord's Riddle*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: ok
I'm at a some sort of school event, when people start dropping *dead* all around me 4 at a time.  We rush around in a panic trying to find survivors.

Inside a room, I find an old man and his younger female companion.  On the wall written in gray are three *predictions* that have recently come true, which prove that the old man is a *Time Lord.*  The old man thinks this is ridiculous, but the proof on the wall is irrefutable.

Beneath the *gray* predictions on the wall are a long list of future events *written* in *blue*, which need to happen in order to put a stop to this catastrophe.

Next thing I know, I _am_ the timelord, but I have absolutely no idea what I'm supposed to do in order to make the events that need to happen, happen.  Each event written in blue seem more *unlikely* than the one before it.  As I try to hash out a plan, events begin to unfold in *unexpected* ways which   provide the opportunity to complete my task.  

I begin to trust that the blue prophecies will somehow unfold, even though I don't immediately *understand* how it's going to happen. 

I ran out of Dr Who to watch, so I watched Torchwood, a Dr Who spinoff.  Not nearly as good, but the season finale wasn't too bad, mainly because it tied in with previous Dr Who episodes

----------


## The Cusp

No work today, so it was back to bed for me!  Would never have gotten up if I had know.

*Tug Boat*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Nap
My brother and a friend Sean are dragging a small *boat* to the end of a wooden dock in Petawawa.  It looks like a paddle boat without the paddle.  It also looks like a *roller coaster* cart, with three rows or seats.

The boat begins moving along on it's own, and Sean say "Get in, they're supposed to do this, they just plow into the water".  I toss my back pack in the floor in the back and we get in and just *drop* off the dock into the water, nearly *capsizing*.

We lurch along through the *water*, and I figure we are being pulled by underground *cable*.  It's a rough ride, and the pull of the cable nearly pulls us *under* the water on several occasions. 

This boat is a a new shuttle service to the *fort William*, for when it's too dark to boat at night.  I see another boat like ours making a return voyage, but that one has a *beacon* light in the front.

Our boat take a sudden 90 degree *turn*, half *submerging* the boat.  I tell me brother go pass me my backpack as water rushes in, and I try to keep it dry.


I miss the rivers of my home town
*Cross Roads*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I'm walking along the *train tracks* with my *mother* and *brother*, when we come to the main *intersection* in town.  My mother is asking where we are and I tell her that's where Becker's is.

She looks and asks where.  I don't see it either, and figure it must be the next block up, but I knew something wasn't right.

*Nature's Call*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I'm standing along a *wooded* stretch of *road* with two other guys.  We're waiting to pick up berries from a small *berry farm*.  I have to *pee*, so I walk down the road a little ways into the bush, and stand on the very top of a *hill* pee.  

I look down the road, and there are about a half dozen other guys scattered here and there, peeing in the bushes as well.

Done peeing, I worry I wandered off too far, and look back to the other two guys.  They begin to come towards me, one walking down the road, the other *swerving* all over in a van.

I saw some beautiful rivers in this one at some point, which made me wish I had a fishing rod.  Trying to remember more about the rivers brought back that boat dream from above

*Watchers*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I'm driving down a *wooded road* when I see a small *square* section of the bush cut back by the side of the road, on the other side of a fence.  In it, Bevan is sitting contemplatively in a chair.

I find that very odd, then see another woman doing the same in an *identical* clearing.  I pull over and ask her what she's doing, and she tells me they are watching over *gardens*.

----------


## Dewitback

wow you had alot of nap dreams. haha the pee hill. I lOVE your avatar by the way! its SO cool! I LOVE it.

----------


## The Cusp

> wow you had alot of nap dreams. haha the pee hill. I lOVE your avatar by the way! its SO cool! I LOVE it.



Thanks.  I finally got around to figuring out how to make animated GIFs.  I'm using 3D Flash Animator.  A great free program.


*Spirowrath*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: ok
I notice *Phi Spirals* coming out of the *palms* of my *hands*, circling off into infinity.  They are shooting both clockwise and counter clockwise, the number of each determined by the Fibonacci sequence for perfect *balance* (ex 8 in one direction, 13 in the other).  Where these opposing spirals intersect creates nodes, and these nodes give me *power*.

Of course I have an evil *opponent* who has the same powers as me, and I try to counter his evil plans.  One of us was using our powers to *destroy* *robots* at some point.

Woke up too early and tried for another 45 mins sleep before I tried to record my dream.  Lost most of the story elements.

RL INFLUENCE:  I've been noticing lately that I can see where my hands are with my eyes closed.  And of course researching sacred geometry and all that other good stuff last night.

----------


## Moonbeam

It's weird when a whole nother dream comes back to you.

Yes, I concur that your avatar is quite spiffy now.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I had a dream last night influenced by a tv show. And I thought of you. :p

----------


## EmilySian

Another complex dream!  :smiley:  Yeh a lot of your dreams seem to be influenced by tv shows. I wish that happened to me more.  Although fantasy books seem to influence my dreams quite a bit which is good!

----------


## The Cusp

I slept in this morning and don't have time for recall.  Which is too bad, since I watched the movies Pi and Primer to inspire some bizzare dreams.  All I remember at the moment is there was an advanced race, and I was trying to help save them, but failed, causing them all to die.  All that was left of them were their melted brains on the pavement (Or possible all that was left of me after I failed)  

I did however get up last night to record some Hypnagogic Imagery 

*Berry Bush*
Trying to fall asleep, the image of raspberry bushes appears quite suddenly in my mind.  I'm surprised it came out of nowhere like that.  The berries themselves are a really bright red, but I can't focus on them clearly. like I'm seeing them through a fog.

I see a close up of the bushes, and more raspberries hidden underneath the leaves, nice big juicy ones.

I start walking along the bushes on a railroad track, and my ankle falls between the tracks, twisting my ankle.  My leg jerks violently in my bed like I actually twisted my ankle, pulling me awake, and giving me the chance to record this.  I never remember the hypnagogic state otherwise.

RL INFLUENCE:  Went out picking raspberries yesterday by the railroad tracks.

----------


## AURON

freaking HI...I remember seeing a building once...for like a second and that was it.  were you trying a WILD or what?

----------


## The Cusp

No, I wasn't trying to WILD (Can never fall back asleep).  It would have been a regular night sleep if I hadn't had that leg spasm.  I guess normal sleep paralysis hadn't kicked in yet.  It really happened quite quckly, was weird.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

thats what you get for trespassing on the railroad tracks in your H.I. haha, jk. but i do want some raspberries now! i had a bunch of really big sweet cherries earlier today! they were soooooooooo yummy!!

haha and my bf just told me almost hit the president of the mechanical department of the railroad he works for because the president wasn't paying attention while walking in the train yard and talking on his cell phone. that is also what you get for not paying attention! remember that next time you have a H.I.! lol

----------


## Mes Tarrant

That leg jerking thing happens to me sooooo often. And it's always due to me falling, jumping, tripping, etc in dreams! It startles me but I strangely enjoy it. :p

----------


## The Cusp

I lay down for a minute to rest after work, and the next thing I know it's 2 o'clock in the morning.  Doh.

*Sleep Over*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm staying the night at Seabert's house, and I get a small room with a small bed.  I get up the next morning and see Seabert in the hall.  He complains he didn't sleep well, and I tell him I didn't either.  Then I worry I might have kept him awake with my tossing and turning in my creaky bed, since he was in the room next to me.

I go into the bathroom and gather up my belongings.  Various toiletries, tooth brush and paste, a towel, a box of Qtips.  Inside the Qtip box are some pencils, coins, and a couple of elastic bands (and Qtips of course).

I head downstairs about to leave, when Seabert's mother stops me on my way out.  She wants to show me what she call an easy way to decorate a fence.  Then she proceeds to show me paintings of snowmen painted on a fence.

The painting are pretty crappy looking, and look like they've been done with crayon.  In some of them, the snowmen extend beyond the height of the fence.  I think the whole thing is pretty dumb, but pretend I'm interested.

Instead I tell her that someone else just showed me a method for decorating a fence.  My mother's friend Debbie, had decorated the fence for her gate with a collage of cutouts glued all over it.

*An-Tet*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: ok
There is a party our friend Sean is going to.  He told us about it, but he has a ride there with someone else.  It's odd that he doesn't just come with Jason and I as usual, like he didn't want us there.  But then why tell us about it?

Then I start to wonder how we're going to get there.  Actually getting there is the easy part, it's getting a ride home after, and a ride to the bar as well.  If we go, Sean will have a ride later, but we could be screwed.

I begin to wonder if it's a good idea to go the party.

The title, An-Tet, is a gunslinger word from the Dark Tower book.  It means when a close group breaks.  That dream was pretty disturbing for me.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Wow two rather social and normal dreams for you last night. Normally they're all geometric and mathematic or based on the shows you watch. 

Oh and as for the leg jerking thing... that happened to me once that I remember very well. I was dreaming about someone talking badly about my sister. So I started beating her up and kicking. I kicked so hard in my dream that I kicked in real life and it woke me up. All I could think of as that if I were facing the other way, I would have kicked the wall and broken some toes! Lol.

----------


## The Cusp

My dreams last night were mostly one lone dream.  I'd even wake and continue it after falling asleep again.  I got up to take some notes about it, since it was getting pretty long and complex, but when I tried, I couldn't even begin to put it into words.  Which is strange for a dream I remember so clearly.

Luckily I dreamed of something different in the early morning.  (Sorry Meggy, but he was asking for it...)

*Black Eyes* 
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm at a massive party being held at a ski lodge during the summer months.  As I mingle around, some guy wants to *fight* me.  Of course he has to work himself up by talking shit first, so I *punch* him in the face before he can finish building his *nerve*.  It's a solid punch that drops him to the ground, and as he scuttles away, I see he has a black eye.

Elsewhere at the party, another guy tries to fight me.  Again I drop him with one solid punch.  Then his friends jump me all at once.  Each of them goes down with one punch.  As the last guy picks himself up, I see he has a massive black eye.  I see another guy in the corner *glaring* at me with a smaller veiny black eye, like black spiderwed mascara.  (Looked like how they wear one fake eyelash in Clockwork Orance)

I decide I should get out of here before my assailants gather up more people to try again.  I round the corner of a building, and in front of the  *glass doors* are piled some *bags* and luggage.  There was a big pile here at one point, but most people have already collected theirs, and there is only a few bags left, including mine.

Someone has went through my bag and dumped my stuff all over the ground.  I begin picking up my socks and other belongings *scattered* about the grass.  I need to get a *key* from Larade before I can leave, and he's upstairs in the building, so I enter.

I walk to the back left corner of the building where I think the stairs are, but instead I find the men's *washroom*.  The stalls are wood and very old.  Something's not right since I can't find the *stairs*, and I ask some guys in the washroom if they know where the stairs are.  They look at me like I broke some sacred rule by talking to another guy in the washroom.

Then one guy says the stairs are right behind me, then looks at me like I'm a complete *idiot*.  Behind me is a bathroom stall 90 degrees to the ones with toilets.  This one has a narrow staircase in it.  

I climb to the top and enter into a *dark* room filled with couches and chairs where everyone is partying.  Before long, a bunch of guys begin to hastle me.  I punch the closest one, dropping him, and the others back off.

I see Larade sitting on a couch, and talk to him for bit before I turn around to leave.  The way down is now a ladder, and it's a very long way down to the bottom.  Larade says something to me so I turn to talk to him again, and when I turn back I see *Meggyfayephotography'*s boyfriend standing on the ladder, butting out a lit *cigarette* on my *dick*!!!

I slap the cigarette away, a little surprised it doesn't *hurt*, considering what I just watched him do.  But it's the thought that counts, and I punch him in the face, knocking him off the ladder. 

He *falls*, but he's not getting away from me that easily, I'm not done with him yet.  I dive off the ladder and *tackle* him in mid air, then grab him by the head.  I *smash* his head into the floor as we hit, channeling the weight of both our bodies through his head, *crushing* it like a melon.

I get up and everyone is *staring* at me, but I feel completely *justified* in my actions.  I can feel the cigarette burns in my *eyeball* now, like that's where he burned me.  I leave focusing on the pain in my eye.
 
RL INFLUENCE:  1. The burnt eye is because I woke up and my eyes were really dry, so I splashed some water in my eyes and scratched my eyeball with the rough skin on my finger.

2. Meggyfaye's boyfriend was bound to show up in my dreams eventually, I read enough about the guy.  Yesterday I was wondering what he thought of her DJ, and how I'd feel if my girlfriend was having lucid sex with other people as soon as I walk out the door for work.  I try not to comment on stuff like that because it's really none of my friggin business.  

Sorry about the ultraviolence there, but I am quite proud of the way I crushed his head.  What a rush! 

3. I once gave this guy the biggest black eye ever!  I didn't mean to, he took me by surprise, it was just reflex.  And speaking of reflex, the way I dove off the ladder in the dream like that.  I have a overwhelming instinct to chase someone trying to get away from me, even if there is no good reason for it.  There have been a few time I've litterally jumped people because because they fled from me, or looked like they did.  I have no control over it, it just happens.

----------


## The Cusp

I was still tired and went back to bed, and became aware of Hypnagogic Imagery again.

*Playing in Traffic*

Small random images of children's toys begin forming in my mind, then I see a truck with red plastic toy propellers like a helicopter drive across my field of vision.  More identical trucks drive by, then my vision begins to follow one along as it drives to the left.  The truck goes down a hill and begins to catch air because of it's propeller.

As I'm wondering if it's going to get air bourne, the  brick wall in the back ground begins  to move quickly to the left very fast, repeating the same scenes like a video game.

Next thing I know, Megaman is running along the pavement, but the walls are going too fast, threatening to leave  him behind.  Just as I think he's about to fall off the edge of the screen, he takes to the air on a rocket powered skateboard, keeping up easily now.

Now Megaman is flying down the highway against traffic.  I'm watching him from behind, and cars are coming right at us.

At this point, I go over the mental imagery I've just experienced, getting ready to write it down.  But after I do that, the quality of the imagery degrades to monochrome Gameboy quality.  I try to bring it back by attempting to take control and making Megaman shoot at the oncoming cars, but it doesn't help, and the whole scene fades away.

It occurs to me that if I hadn't gotten up to write these HI down, they likely would have turned into lucid dreams.  I'll have to do that next time.

----------


## NeAvO

> I ran out of Dr Who to watch, so I watched Torchwood, a Dr Who spinoff. Not nearly as good, but the season finale wasn't too bad, mainly because it tied in with previous Dr Who episodes



Lol you really like your Doc Who. I watched the last episode of Torchwood too. Weird as hell.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OlboOGbM94c  <--- Here's a link of a sketch show that made fun out of it.

----------


## EmilySian

I watched some of torch wood, and it was good. I agree though it's not as good as doctor who!  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

DR. WHO WAS ON TV LAST NIGHT! But I didn't put it on... BUT I THOUGHT OF YOU WHEN I SAW IT ON THE CHANNEL LISTINGS!

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.


Neavo, I actually had a dream about based on the Dr Who spoof.

Funny, I just watched a Dr Who cartoon last night, the Infinite Quest.  I think I've had my fill for awhile.  

You should have watched it Meg, you'd have liked it.

*First in Line*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Decent
Our high school class has some sort of event at our old elementary school.  As we walk into the courtyard through the gate, the bell rings and the children begin to form lines to enter the school.  We're expected to form a line as well, which I think is pretty funny.

One of the first people to notice what's happening, I yell out "I'm first!" and run to the front of the line, all proud of myself.  I look over to the kids at the front of their lines and give them a look that says we're the coolest.

We begin to file into the school, when I realize I don't want to be here, and I really should skip.  I stop walking while everyone continues past me.  Some friends ask what I'm doing, and I tell them I'm going to hitch hike home. 

*What-a-mess*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Decent

I enter my apartment and see my room mate Shawn has trashed the place.  I'm mad because I had just finished cleaning, and now there is stuff all over the floor, piles of dirty dishes, and grime all over.

I start cleaning, but he is messing up the place faster than I can clean it.  I give up and go into the bathroom to take a shower.  As I'm showering, I see a large puddle of water on the floor against the tub.  I try to soak it up with a wash cloth, but it's taking too long.  Then I notice the tub is sitting on another level, and there is another large puddle there as well.  I worry the water is going to leak into the apartment below.

I find some kind of board and start to scoop/throw the water into the tub. 

Did lots of cleaning yesterday, and I'm still not done.  I do love living alone, at least it's only my mess.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Haha your cleaning dream triggered a dream I had last night. But I wasn't the one cleaning...

I wish me and Matthew lived alone. We clean the house and his brother, niece and newphew mess it up about an hour later. Worse than it was before we even cleaned...

----------


## The Cusp

*Invader Cusp*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

All I remember is using cool *gadgets*, like some kind of spinning drill thing that *burrowed* into the earth.  Also I had Invader Zim's *robotic spider legs*.  Those were really fun. 

My new favorite show, which will probably be influencing my dreams all week, is Invader Zim.  http://stage6.divx.com/Invader-Zim/v...ghtmare-begins


*Dead-eye Dick*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm standing by the corner of a house at night, and find the body of a fallen *soldier*.  I pick up his *rifle* and look to the tree line where there is an *invading* *army* advancing.  I can't see them, but I can hear them, so I fire off a few shots into the trees.

Now I can start to see them, and I keep shooting.  They advance to the edge of the trees, but once they come past the tree line, I fall back into the *house*.  

Once inside, I run to the *window* and start shooting everyone I see.  There's someone standing in the house next door, and I shoot them right in the forehead.  It takes 3 shots to the head to bring him down, and when he falls, I duck down and take *cover*.

When I finally look back up, I see the man I just shot getting his forehead bandaged, and I'm very disappointed my rifle has no *power.*  This piece of junk leave me practically defenseless. 

It's very rare I use guns in my dreams.  But it was wartime, guess I didn't have much choice.

----------


## EmilySian

I've had several dreams with gun's in, but usually it's where i've been shot and Im dieng. It's one of those recurrinng dreams, that I have had a few times!

----------


## oneironut

> Once inside, I run to the *window* and start shooting everyone I see.



Remind me not to get on *your* bad side.  :wink2:

----------


## Xanous

Oh I love war dreams... so fun. Maybe im sick. LOL!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ooh, your journal has pictures. How lovely.  ::D: 
I couldn't see the video but robotic spider legs do sound cool. 
I LOLed at your sig. I remember that episode, funny when he threatened to use the toothbrush when Stimpy had him cornered.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ooh yes love the pictures. The bloody face instantly caught my attention! :p

----------


## ninja9578

Sweet, as you know, I love violent dreams :-)  Too bad you weren't lucid so that you could summon a rocket launcher or something.

----------


## The Cusp

Superman's weakness is Kryptonite, mine is *Poison Ivy*.

Couldn't sleep last night... so itchy... must not scratch....

----------


## Neko

I like how you've layed out for dream journal, and the dreams are great too!

Good luck for some more lucids.  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

[QUOTE=The Cusp;465772]  This piece of junk leave me practically defenseless.[/COLOR] 

Use glass. Lol. The picture you posted was kinda creepy...

----------


## The Cusp

Ugh... I'm so tired and itchy.

*Guardian Cusp*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm manipulating *space* and *time*, practicing different aspects of my *powers*.  Once I get the hang of it, I use my powers exclusively to the benefit of my 6 month old *neice*. 

I follow her *life* as it unfolds, tweaking places and events so they always turn out in her favor. 

Had a family dinner last night.  She's so cute!

*Hidey Hole*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm walking through Petawawa at *night*, near the Point with my *brother* and some girl.  There is a really *creepy* *old dude* *following* us.  The old guy is carrying a long black leather case that looks like it was designed to hold a rake.

The creepy old guy puts one end of his leather case on the ground, and then I see him fold it open like a shotgun or rifle.  While he's distracted loading his *gun*, I tell the others to run into the bushes on the side of the road.  Unfortunately there is a tall *fence* in our way, and trying to climb it would make us sitting ducks.

I look back and see the old dude aiming a rifle at me, so I begin to run, figuring the more distance I put between us, the worse his aim will be.  As I run I hear a shot, and see my brother, who is now just some kid with a fat head, drop *dead* with a hole in the head.  The girl with us manages to run into the bush on the left hand side of the road.

Now that it's just me left to worry about, I nimbly hop the fence on my side of the road and run through the bush.  I come across a shallow *hole* in the ground and *hide* in it.

As I'm lying in the hole, it becomes deeper, untill I can only see a small opening above me.  I lay there listening for our pursuer, when I hear the loud "Whoomp!" of a single heavy *footstep* above me.  I don't move or look up, but just lie there *waiting*.  Nothing happens.    

The kid with the fat head no doubt come from all the big head jokes in Invader Zim.  I love a good running gag.

----------


## EmilySian

You have some really kl dreams! Mine are mostly boring  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

> You have some really kl dreams! Mine are mostly boring



No they're not.  Those Wheel of Time dreams are great.  It's  a long series too, so you're bound to have plenty more.  

And I wouldn't mind having a spice girls dream. ::D:   Although my motives would be slightly different in the scenario.

----------


## EmilySian

yeh the wheel of time dreams are good, I need to get the next book now. I was hooked the whole way through the first one!! Have you read the entire series then?

----------


## The Cusp

I think I still need to read the last one.  Problem is I started reading them when they first came out, and that series has been dragging on for so many years, it's hard to remember what happened.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ooh the guardian dream sounded pretty cool. That's how I feel about my nieces, I wish I could watch their lives unfold and make sure everything is perfect for them...

----------


## 1342576



----------


## The Cusp

Bwahahahah!!!!  I wasn't expecting to see that.

----------


## 1342576

I found it somewhere. Reminded me of you. It seemed almost uncanny.

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, that picture is rather uncanny.  I thought for sure you made it, I mean what are the odds?


*Busted*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
Sean and Jason *break* into a house, and since I'm with them, I *follow*.  They start to pillage the kitchen and living room, so I go into the bedroom to see what I can find.  The first thing I come across is a fat wallet stuffed with *money*, which I stuff in my back pocket to keep to myself.

Next I look in the closet and see *cigarette* packs of every variety, in plastic sheets like a card collector might do.  There are several bags of cigarettes, and they all seem to have folded garbage bags stuffed in with them.  I remove the garbage bags and condense the cigarettes in to one bag.

As I'm leaving the room, the woman who owns the house walks up and tells me that's enough.  My first instinct is to run, but I need to know what happened to my friends.  She walks me to the living room, and I see Sean and Jay carrying stuff back to where they took it from.

I walk outside and hear someone call me name.  Actually they call out my full name, with the last name of a friend thrown in the middle like it was my middle name.  I look for who called me and see two little black girls, twins, sitting in a tree.

They say they don't see me around here anymorre, and I tell them that's because I moved.  

Haven't gone into work all week because my poison ivy is too bad, so I'm getting a little worried about money.  I used to be pretty bad when I was a kid.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

you used to be pretty bad as a kid too? lol what did you steal stuff when you were younger too? thats weird though about the "middle name" being a friend's last name... and the two black girls in a tree...

----------


## Moonbeam

Do you have poison ivy IRL?

----------


## The Cusp

Do I ever.  Poison Ivy and I get along like matches and gasoline.

Meggy, I wasn't that bad as a kid.  I mean everything's legal as long as you don't get caught, right?

----------


## Hazel

Hehe, your dreams are funny! A lot of mine have been boring lately, maybe I should start watching that show you mentioned in some of your posts.

----------


## 1342576

Or you could try thinking of something yourself.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.

123456, that was rather mean...



*Grocery Store War*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Too itchy to sleep well
I'm in the grocery store, when the customers all pull out guns and break off into two *warring factions*, leaving me in the middle of the carnage.  I run and take *cover* behind the cashiers, who are firing away from behind the cover of their cash registers.

Feeling defenseless, I see one of the cashiers, an old man firing away with a *rifle*, has a *pistol* holstered at his waist.  I walk up behind him and grab it, then look around for the enemy.  The grocery store provides very little cover, and I feel *exposed* from all sides.

To make matters worse, I have no way to tell who the enemy is until they start *shooting* at me, which puts me at a *disadvantage*.  Some guy approaches from my right flank, shooting at the cashiers, and I fill him full of *bullets*.  

After  using up so many rounds on one opponent, I become painfully aware that my pistol doesn't have much *ammunition*. 

This no doubt comes from playing those flash turret defender games.  Had lots of other dreams last night, which I can't remember, but I know I had them.

----------


## The Cusp

Here's a nap dream i had.  I've been so lazy this week, thanks to my poison Ivy, I haven't even been able to put on shoes.  But I finally got ahold of the miracle cure, Dr Reid's  Poison Ivy lotion.  It has boric acid.   You  wouldn't think putting acid on your skin would feel good, but it's such a relief. 

*Swallowed Whole*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Nap

There is *weird* stuff happening, and some guy who seems like an *insane* *zealot priest* is trying to convince everyone that everything is OK.

Behind the priest, a pool sized* hole* opens up, lined with a set of large rectangular *teeth*.  The priest is *ecstatic*, like he's in the presence of his *God* or something.

I pull out a *pistol* and *shoot* him several times.  The priest falls backwards into the pit, and is swallowed up by the giant teeth.  Then the whole thing *shrinks* into nothing, like it was never there. 

A lot of guns in my dreams this week.  I think I'm getting lazy.  Or lazier.

----------


## The Cusp

I had two Doctor Who episodes left to watch, so I downloaded them from http://eztvefnet.org/frontpage.php.  Good site to find any television program.  It's great not to have to stay in the night your favorite show is on.

So of course that means another Doctor Who dream.  THis one was SO hard to remember.  I would forget it as fast as I would recall it.

*Deuling the Master*

*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm having a *time war* with The *Master,* which I can't even begin to wrap my head around.  The *prime colors* were somehow related to the time shifts we were using, so it was a colorful battle.  

Things were popping in and out of *existence* like they were never there.   There were different *flows* of time moving around us like the inside of a lava lamp, the prime colors were everywhere.  I don't know if we were moving through *space*, or space was moving around us. (There _is_ a difference, especially in a fight like that.)

At the end of it all, I see The Master, The Doctor, and Martha Jones standing in an office.  A *time wave* hits them, which has no effect on the time lords, but changes the Doctor's companion into a smokin' hot asian girl.

She looks at the Doctor seductively and he's completely taken in. 

Poor Martha Jones.  She really got jerked around by the Doctor this season.  I suspect she'll be back.  There was something up with her not being able to absorb the time field, a little tidbit the master threw in at the end.

And that bit about Captain Jack at the end was absolutely brilliant.
*No Way Out*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm in some sort of large *building*, and ask a man if he knows the *way out*.  The man tells me there _is_ no way out.  I think that's stupid, and open a *door* into the parking *garage* to find my own way out.

It's a large indoor garage with no cars, but there are what look like post-apoctalyptic *punks* loitering about.  They look like they might jump me at any moment, but I ask them if they know the way out before they get any ideas.

They tell me there is no way out of the garage, and in truth, they do look like they've been there a *long time*.  But I still think that's completely *stupid*, and I'm ready to bust through a wall if I have to.  But then I look over and see a *door* right there.

As I walk over to the door, the punks tell me it's *locked,* but when I try it, it opens easily.  I walk *outside* and the punks stumble out around me, squinting and blinking like it's the first time they've seen the sun.

I need to get around to the back of the building.  The quickest route would be to my left, the nearest corner of the building.  But that way is blocked by a high *fence* with lots of razor wire at the top.  That annoys me because now I'm going to have to *sprint* the entire length of the building twice to get to where I need to go.

The far end of the building sits on a steep hill like my high school. 

That building was a messed up composite of areas from past dreams.  They're all blending together it seems.

*Catwalk*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I descend into the *pit* beside the beach on my block named the Catwalk.  As I'm walking through the sandy bottom, I notice a guy walking his dog along some sort or *walkway* built into the top rim of the walls of the pit.

I think that's the coolest thing ever, and it's really elaborate and fancy.  I want to go up and check it out myself, when I see at least a dozen people strolling along the hidden walkway.  
 

RL INFLUENCE:  I spent a lot of time in that pit as a kid.  There was a swamp at the bottom with tons of frogs, tadpoles and turtles.  Plus the sides of the pit were lined with cool junk people had tossed down there.  They've since cleaned it up

Now that I think about it, how _did_ that pit get there?  There was always a nasty oil that would come up from the ground and seep into a section of the beech, which continues to this day.  Did they remove something toxic from there?  

Strange that there is a huge hole in the middle of town, and I never thought it ask how it got there.  That's going to bug me until I find out.

----------


## ninja9578

I want time waves in my dreams.  If there is anything more surreal I haven't heard of it, I'm surprised you've never had a dream with melting clocks.

----------


## The Cusp

Melting clocks _would_ be cool.  I probably will dream of that now that you've mentioned it.


*Angry Earth*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor


I'm in a *farm house* when a massive *earthquake* hits.  I look out the living room *window* and see a *barn* in the field across the street with two young boys taking* refuge* on the roof.

As I watch, the *earth* beneath them opens up, tearing the barn apart an swallowing it up.  The kids *cling* desperately to the wreckage, but first one of them fall into the pit, then the other.  The entire hill the barn was sitting one *collapses* and disappears beneath the ground.

The earth is still *quaking*, and I worry the same thing might happen to me.  I figure I'll stand a better chance outside so the house won't collapse on me.  As soon as I set foot outside, I see the ground to my right begin to open up, swallowing up the house.

I run for it, but really have no idea where to go.  The growing *chasm* *chases* along behind me, and I have no way of knowing what sections of the ground are stable.  Eventually I come to hill where water has carved *rivulets* into the dirt.  I figure if I make it to the low ground, there is less likely hood of it collapsing beneath my feet. 

That's the second dream this week where the ground has opened up and swallowed people.  It hungers...

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Earthquake, huh? Seems rather intense. At least you didn't get swallowed up too.

Now I've heard that if you die in your dream, you die in your sleep. Do you think it's true?

----------


## The Cusp

> Now I've heard that if you die in your dream, you die in your sleep. Do you think it's true?



I wouldn't be typing this if it was!  Most of my dream deaths result in my waking up if it's my body that's dying.  But I usually stay in the dream if I die as a secondary dream character.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

your new avatar made me think of this: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/papasmurf.php

----------


## The Cusp

I was giving some thought yesterday about trying to make some flash games.  So I was gathering up sprites and designing levels and stuff.

I only reached a half sleep last night, in which I was continuing my work.  Designing levels, working on spacing and speeds, seeing what things worked and what ones didn't.

----------


## Xanous

> I wouldn't be typing this if it was!  Most of my dream deaths result in my waking up if it's my body that's dying.  But I usually stay in the dream if I die as a secondary dream character.



Yeah. I died and woke up in hell once. Pretty weird dream. I was sort of sodomized by a demon woman. I think I still living. Not sure.

----------


## Xanous

> your new avatar made me think of this: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/papasmurf.php




Ooh I started that with my kids in the room!

----------


## The Cusp

> I was sort of sodomized by a demon woman.



Sort of?  lol


*The Corporation*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I return to my *elementary school*, which if populated by *third world children*.  I've come back to pick up my acoustic *guitar* that I had left in care of one of the children.  But when start asking about him, the other kids tell me he has *sold* my guitar already.  Another one tells me he got 30 dollars for it.  I'm a little relieved to hear that, thinking I won't have to spend too much to get it back.

I walk through the courtyard, and see the kid who sold my guitar by the rear *gate*, leaning against the post.  I go out that gate and into a *shopping center*, looking for my guitar.  

I come across a guy with a booth set up in the hallway, selling musical instruments, and I ask him if he's seen my guitar.  He tell me no, he hasn't, and I continue searching the mall.  I come to the end, and not having found it yet, I *turn back* the way I came.

When I get back to the guy I asked about my guitar, I see a skinny *teenager* holding my guitar over to the man.  He had paid the kid to keep it *hidden* while I was there, and it was just luck I caught them now.

I grab the kid by the collar, pull him close to my face and give him a *menacing* stare.  Then I turn my attention to the merchant, and snatch my acoustic from his hands.  I don't say anything, but I give him the look of death.  He looks suitably *ashamed*.

RL INFLUENCE:  So I watched a movie called The Corporation last night.  http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...ration&search=
The world is in big trouble.

----------


## Lucid_dreaming

> Sort of? lol
> 
> 
> *he Corporation*
> *Clarity*: 6/10
> *Importance*: 7/10
> *Sleep*: Poor
> I return to my *elementary school*, which if populated by *third world children*. I've come back to pick up my acoustic *guitar* that I had left in care of one of the children. But when start asking about him, the other kids tell me he has *sold* my guitar already. Another one tells me he got 30 dollars for it. I'm a little relieved to hear that, thinking I won't have to spend too much to get it back.
> 
> ...



I'd be ticked off to if someone stole my gitar. You seem to have alot of dreams where someone is thinking about stealing it. Maybe you should by a safe or somthing for them, perhaps your mind is trying to tell you somthing. Also, awesome pictures. The ground swallowing people was sweet. It may not seem funny to you but I laughed like a madman at the removable penis dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks dropping in Lucid Dreaming, you really went back into my journal.  Someone actually tried to steal my guitar a couple of years ago.  There was a jam at the local pub, and when I came out of the bathroom, my acoustic was gone.  I made a scene, and it turns out a guy with one arm had stuffed it in his trunk.  He played with a coffee cup on his stump (slide).  It was cool at first, but his style got old fast.


*Capone Ride*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm riding down the *highway* at night in a car packed full of my friends.  The driver say "Watch this!", and starts driving in the *wrong lane*.  I see the *lights* of oncoming cars in the distance and say "I'm not watching this", and close my eyes.

But I peek anyways.  The first oncoming car *slows* almost to a stop, and we pull back into the right lane again at the last possible moment.

RL INFLUENCE:  Got into a wicked accident on that stretch of highway years ago.  I got a ride from a guy who I didn't know was drunk at the time.  Once I realized he was hammered,  I tried to get him to drive less crazy, but the more i tried, the more stupid things he would do.  Eventually he passed a girl we know, turned too sharp pulling back into our lane, and flipped the car.  We ended upside down between two gas pumps.  The big knuckles on my left hand are full if scars from it.  Looks like I punched someone in the teeth.

*Usurper*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm *waiting* in *line*.  To speed things up, I pair up the people in front of my and make them *fight*, destroying each other.  Once the line is cleared, I realize that the left over *damage* from each fight was trampling over and damaging me.  I was almost dead, one more hit would finish me off.

I enter a *door* at the end of the line with my mother, and we enter into a large room.  At the far end is a *throne*, and as I approach it, a stern looking woman appears in it, with a man standing by her side.  She's now the *queen* since she's the first to reach the throne.

She starts chastising my *mother*, who had wanted to make me *king*.  She then says "Your son will have to settle for a *Barony*." then turn to me and says "Isn't that right?", daring me to *oppose* her.

I see my *sword* laying on the ground in front of me.  I *bow* down low to the queen, but put my hand on my sword as a subtle *threat*, and say "Yes my queen."  She stares at my sword darkly for a moment, then I rise, turn my back on her and walk away.

RL INFLUENCE:  I had a dream awhile back where I had to race for one of two swords, labeled "Leader" and "King".  I got the Leader one.  Could have gotten both, but I hesitated.

The queen looked a lot like when Galadriellle gets all dark and evil when Frodo offers her the ring in the LOTR movie.

----------


## The Cusp

*Teacher*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Fantastic!

I girl approaches me with a *paper* diagram in hand, who wants to teach me about *sacred geometry*.

She shows me her picture, and we see how the *human body* fits into it.  She shows me little *secrets* and *tricks* hidden in the picture, then pulls out series of 20 pictures, the *steps* to making the *completed* picture.

At the end of it all, we load each sheet of paper onto a *catapult*, and fire them off one at a time.


RL INFLUENCE:  I was doing a search on sacred geometry last night.  Still trying to find some insight into that platonic solids dream I used to have.  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29794

----------


## EmilySian

U always have interesting drawings and stuff. I can never remember dreams in enough detail for that!

----------


## The Cusp

I had a really cool dream last night, but I was staying over at a friends house, and couldn't find a pen and paper to write it down, and I completely lost it.  All I remember now it that it was circular, and I don't even know what that means!

Their three year old daughter ran up and told me about her dream first thing in the morning.  I was in her room with her parents and there were monsters there trying to scare us.  She went "WRRARRRR!!!! and scared the monsters away.  At least that's what I could understand of it.

*Solid Light*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor


I'm in the basement of my friends house where I went to sleep.  There are various sized *diamonds* laying on the carpet, most of which are very small, like *grains of sand* and even grains of *dust*.  I collect the few large ones and don't bother with the rest.

Later I see that my diamonds are radiating a brilliant white *light*.  It looks like they are made of pure light.  I go back to the basement, which is now dark, and I can see small diamond fragments *glowing* away.  I dig through the carpet collecting every last one, because even the tiniest speck is the most *beautiful* thing.

I have no friggin' clue what that's about, but it sure was pretty.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That sounds like that would have been a nice sight to see, little starlight bright diamonds fading out in a dark room... cool, too bad you couldn't take one as a souvenir.

----------


## The Cusp

I saw some fire flies last night, reminded me of that diamond dream.  Those little bugs can really put out an intense light.

I was just too exhausted to recall anything, and dedicated the night to having a good sleep with no distractions.  I remembered a few when I woke up in the middle of the night, but didn't try to write them down.



I just signed up for something online, and there was a personality test at the start.  I scored high in the "openness" category.  When I looked what openness was about, this is what it had to say.

"_Another characteristic of open cognitive style is a facility for thinking in symbols and abstractions far removed from concrete experience. Depending on the individual's specific intelligence abilities, this  symbolic cognition may take the form of mathematical, locical, or geometric thinking, ..._"  blah blah blah.  

I just felt that section described my dream journal pretty well.

----------


## AURON

thats right on the freaking head. where was the personality test at? i wanna see what it says about me.

----------


## The Cusp

it was at http://www.psiarcade.com/, an online psi test.

Also, I'm really into this radio show, Coast to Coast AM.
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...+am%22&search=

----------


## Vex Kitten

I didn't animate the torso in that one dream. I was only assisting. And I'm not too fond of lighting. I'd look for much safer ways to aminate a human torso.  :wink2: 

Oh, I did that test on that site you linked to, my highest score was openness too.
That garden is interesting.

----------


## The Cusp

I hope my openness will make up for my antisocial score.

*Overwrite, Chapter 2: Soldier*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I'm looking at a *forested map* covered with a *square grid*.  An *opponent* makes a circular *path* for his *soldiers* to follow.  They begin to move around the board, but I *overwrite* them with *natural scenery* before they can get very far or do any damage.

I was experiencing Hypnagogic Imagery of a similar nature and theme before I fell asleep there.  It could be work related, or due to the fact that I never got around to finishing learning to make flash games.  My mind is still at it.

Here's the other dream I  had like this. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=159

Here's an older lucid I was posting elsewhere.  I might as well post it here as well for posterity.

Fri Sept 22, 2006 
*A Study in Emotion*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 10/10
I'm working, at a customer's house. I'm getting very *frustrated*, and my *mood* is growing more *foul* by the minute. These *negative emotions* keep building, and *building*, untill I can't take it anymore and I/they *snap*.

My *bad mood explodes* out of me like the *shock wave* from a nuke. I can see it physically washing over every thing as is moves out exponentially in every direction. As my *wave* *of anger* passes objects and walls, it *changes* them. Colors become *harsher* and angry, lines and angles become *sharper*, and everything now has a *crueler, meaner* look to it.

No longer angry, I am now *amazed* at how much my emotions affect the world around me. A little *humbled* and a lot *calmer*, I reset the entire scene back to the way it was before.

Now, I start running through the whole *range* of emotions, basking in them and seeing how they *affect* and *change* the world around me. At some point I notice it's not just the physical objects, but the people and characters as well. Focusing single mindedly on whatever emotion would completely change the *behavior* of the people and animals (some pets).

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.

Had another Overwrite dream last night.  It was so similar to last night's dream, that I couldn't differentiate between the two. 

 I always feel bad if I don't have a dream to show every day, so here's a massive older dream.



Thu Oct 12, 2006 
*killing Epic*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 7/10
I hanging around with Frylock and Shakezilla (From the Aquateen Hunger Force). SHake decides to go on a killing spree, and Fyylock and I take off in different directions. I run through the house franticly, people are panicked and are dying everywhere.

A girl and I end up in a bedroom. She is really freaked out, in a panic. As I'm trying to calm her down, the phone rings. It's the killer. He starts giving me instructions.
"To your left, you will find a knife. Take it. You will need it"
I look, and see a dead body laying in the bed with a knife stuck in it. I grab the knife, and no sooner do I have it in my hands, when the voice on the phone says "Good, now go out the front door."
I'm seriously creeped out by the fact that he knew when I had the knife. He was watching us somehow.

The girl and I go out the front door and stand on the porch. The world outside is flooded but not very deep, the water level come up to about halfway to most of the houses. The house we are at is on a hill, so it is not submerged at all.

"I don't like the way we are being manipulated" I tell the girl, "we should try to swim to one of the other houses. He has this one fixed with cameras and traps." Every turn we had taken before had played out in the killer's favor. Trapped in this house, the killer holds all the cards. I figure he wouldnt expect us to swim for it, as the currents and undertows are deadly.

But the girl is too panicked, and she runs off, following instructions the killer had given her. I follow her, but she had a good lead on me, and runs right in to the killer. The man slices her mercilessly. As he is carving up the girl, I charge in and stab him, plunging the large kitchen knife right to the hilt. This hardly phases him, and we fight for a bit. I land a few more hits with my knife, and it gets stuck in him.

Now weaponless, I dive into the water. I make it to another house, and now the flood is gone. Once there find myslef a hammer and lay in wait for him to show himself. Once he does I jump out, and smash him in the head. This drops the killer, but he starts to slowly rise again. I keep pounding him in the head, over and over, untill pound a massive, bloody hole right through his skull.

I drop the hammer and catch my breath, thinking it's finally over, but no. The killer rises again, hole in the head an all. Fighting this thing is of no use, so I run again. A police office happens on the scene. I'm covered in blood, and he points his gun at me and commands me to "FREEZE!"
I try to tell him to run, but he isnt listening. INtent on me, the cop doesnt see the now Zombie killer coming behind him, and he wont listen to my warnings. The cop dies in a most brutal manner.

I run again. There are more people in the street, some get killed, some run around like chicken with heads cut off in a panic. More police arrive on the scene, several cruisers worth. Again the pull out thier weapons, and tell everyone to freeze, not really knowing what is going on.
ONly this time, the killer's animated corpse drops like a sack of potatoes.

I'm the only survivor amonst a ton of dead bodies, and the police think I did it. My fingerprints are on the murder weapon, and I probably have a dozen different people blood on me

I'm being led into jail. There is a fence surrounding the compound, with gaurds at the front gate. As I am being escorted to the gate, one of the gaurds gets a Possessed evil look. His eyes are pure black, with big creepy shadows under his eyes. He stares straight at me and motions me forward with his had. None of the other cops notice anything amiss.

I follow other prisoners through the gate single file, and now my leg isnt working right. I begin to limp badly, almost dragging my leg behind me. I stumble out of line, and the gaurds dont say anything about this, so I contunue limping forward. I almost fall into one of the gaurds. "Excuse Me" I say a couple of times, trying to get by. He grabs me by the shoulder and shoves me roughly "To the back of the line"

Once inside, I am ushered into a small room and sit at a table crowded by police and lawers. It's very hectic in there, everyone talking, but they seem to be ignoring me for the time being. My buddy Pete is brought in and seated next to me. "No defenders" they tell him twice. I take this to mean he cant discuss the case while I am present.

I get realeased on bail, and outside the prison, there is a jeep full of my hometown buddies. I ask them if they remember anything of that could help me, but they say they dont, or didnt see anything. I realize they wouldnt have let me out of jail if they really thought I killed all those people, but the circumstances of the crime still leaves a lot of unawnsered question for the police. Being the only witness, they dont really beleive my story.

They drop me off and I meet up with the girl I was with before who got killed. She is my sister (Dont have one in RL). I tell her that everyone thinks I did it, and her testimony would go a long way to clearing my name. ANd what the hell is she doing alive? I saw her get killed.

She listens silently and as we walk, and she veers off, walking good distance away from me, just giving me a look. INstead of awnsesring me, she makes the city around us fade away, and we are now standing in desert. Stunned by her sudden display of powers, I ask her "WHAT'S GOING ON!?!?!?!?"

"Don'd you trust me?" she asks, "We're family, don't you love me?" The last of the former reality fades away, and she make me understand that the whole experience I went through was her invention/fantasy. It was not me who went through all that, but HER. She just put me through that so I would understand what happened to her.

I now start going through the whole thing from the beginning as an observer, but instead of me, it is her in my shoes. I see her walking out of a school at the very beginning of it all. She is all gothed up, pale white skin, black hair, looking very much like that creepy kid from the movie "The Grudge". She kills all the other students who get near her.

As this fractured reality plays it's self out and fades away, I am left standing outside, looking at my father in rugged 4x4 truck with my cousin Jeff. They tell me we are going to the movies. I get into another big ass truck and follow them. As we approach the mall, we cut across a field. My father's truck veers off to do some off roading, and I follow. After burning around for a bit, we pull over and get out to talk.

They want to go see the movie about what just happened to me with the killing and all. "It's supposed to be awsome, I really want to see it" says my cousin Jeff. I tell him I've already seen it.
"Was it good? Would you see it again?" He asks me.

I dont awnser him, a little overwhelmed at the thought of going through all that yet again.

----------


## The Cusp

*Corner Stone*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Fantastic
I'm *building* the *ground floor* of a house from a top down perspective.  As I place the *corners*, I see all these strange *angle* measurements that are in proportion to the rest of the house.  Placing one corner instantly *changes* the size of the sides of the house, making walls bigger or smaller.

As I replace corners to deal with the ever changing structure, I realize the angles and shape changes of the corners are dependent on what *order* I place them in.  They are all deeply *interconnected*.

Having figured out the rule, I'm able to continue my work more easily.

Must have something to do with yesterday's job.  There was am obscene amount of closets that needed to be sanded, which made for a ton of corners that needed to be scraped.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That sounds like a cool thing to dream about [no really, I love playing with things that are interconnected]. You have such mathematical based dreams at times that it seems too logical for me to understand, but still, very cool

----------


## shaftmonkey

i just wanted to say that i love the title (jefferson airplane is sick)

----------


## The Cusp

THanks ShaftMonkey, you're only the second person to get that reference so far, (or at least the second to mention it)





> You have such mathematical based dreams at times that it seems too logical for me to understand, but still, very cool



It's no wonder, I've been obsessing over sacred geometry, it's finally starting to make a little sense now.  And I'm beginning to notice a pattern to my dreaming.  When I really get into something, I'm pretty much guaranteed to dream about it.  Be it geometry, Doctor Who, Death Note, or just good old ultra violence.

I'm trying to harness that tendancy to induce some lucids.  I've been doing reality checks like crazy, trying to think about lucidity and dreaming constantly, trying to get excited and worked up about it.  But all that geometry stuff is over riding it at the moment.



My dream last night was way to similar to the previous night's dream for me to distinguish between the two.  A house and geometry again, but every time I tried to remember the new one, I could only conjure up the previous night's dream.  I have that problem every now and again.

Also, I seem to have lost my fancy shmancy letters.  Oh well, it's time I made my own anyways.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I can tell after all the things that have gone into your DJ that things you obsess about really do affect your dreams. At least now you know and can try to make those serious reality checks. 

As for the letters, I'm sure you can make schmancy ones too. Maybe different colors so it doesn't go flat on the schmancy feeling.

----------


## The Cusp

Flat!!?!?!??!  Yeah, i was starting to feel that way too.  I had some initial designs somewhere I'll have to dig out.

----------


## The Cusp

*Solar Plexus*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm in the *resort* I always dream about with my high school classmates.  One guy has his *swim* trunks on and wants to go swimming.  Knowing this place well from my dreams, I lead him to a glass wall, with the pool on the other side.  All the lights are out in the *pool* room and the door is locked.

My brother and I wander off down the hall, at the end of which a tall muscular guy begins to accost us.  He's being a real *tough guy* jerk, and I tell him to watch how he speaks to us or I'll break his *nose*.

Being a good deal bigger than me, he invites me to try, then advances on me menacingly.  I hit him directly in the *solar plexus* with a punch I wasn't too proud of.  At first I worry it wasn't enough, being such a bad *punch*, but he grabs his stomach and falls back against the wall.

Seeing he's incapacitated, I get cocky and say "Not so tough now, are ya?" He looks at me accusingly and complains "You hit me in the solar plexus...".  He was expecting me to go for his nose.

I decide to get of there before he recovers and begins to think about revenge.

Was in a bad mood yesterday, must be the heat and humidity getting to me.  Not sleeping well lately

*Poioson Ivy*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
I notice a small pinprick blister of poison ivy on my leg, then begin to notice several others outbreaks all over my body, luckily all just starting so I have time to stop with lotion.

I see one blister is ready to bust, and I squeeze it like a zit.  It begins to itch with a burning intensity, and I immidiately break out my miracle cure, Dr Reid's Poison Ivy Lotion, and dab it on.

Woke up to find a few small specks of poison ivy on myself just like in my dream, but no blisters.  I must have it on my shoes or something


*Apples*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm sitting at the front of my english class, and the *teacher* begins to call on people to make their *presentations* to the class.  I immediately assume I didn't do mine, and begin to wonder what I'm going to do.  Then I notice a my presentation sitting on my desk, printed up very neatly.

The teacher begins to call the students sitting at the front of the class, which just happens to best writers in the class.  I will be the last of the "good" presentations.  I find it odd that the teacher would make us go in that order.

As I'm *waiting* for my turn, *apples* begin to pour out of my book bag onto the floor, bouncing once as they hit.  They range from normal sized apples to very small ones.  I get down and pick them up, lining them up on the book shelf.  I wonder if anyone will want them since they are bruised.

I hate sitting in the front of the class.  The teachers can tell you aren't paying attention.

*Phasing Fist*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
I hold some object in my closed fist, then slam my fist down on a table.  Then I make a copy of my fist, from the forearm down.  I float this copy above my real fist and pull my arm away, then...

This was my first dream of the night, it was long, complex, and very cool, and now it's gone.  If I could only remember what I had in my hand, it was a key element to the dream

----------


## The Cusp

*Riders on the Meteor Storm*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
My parents, my brother and I are cross legged in a row, atop a huge *meteor* traveling through space.  Other smaller meteors are *colliding* with the one we are on, and we are in danger of getting squished.

Several meteors begin to fall around us, closer and closer.  I see one hit where by brother's head was, but didn't see it hit him.  Thinking he may have been able to duck, my mother tells me "He's gone...".  Another meteor falls directly onto my father, killing him, and also severing his arm and sending it flying through the air.


Next a large meteor is falling down on us.  It looks like it will fall right on top of us, but crashes down a couple of feet in front.  At first it looks like it's about to roll right over us, but it *bounces* overs us harmlessly.  
Finally, I see a humongous meteor, the same size as the one we are on , about to collide with ours.  I know this will *completely destroy* the meteor we are on, so my mother and I run and jump off the edge of the meteor.  

We land on the earth, on a slanted bed of rock.  We begin to *slide* down the rock as soon as we land, with meteors crashing down around us. The rock I'm sliding on is very rough and uneven, and I think to myself "*It's a good thing this isn't real, or my ass would be killi**ng me!*"

We slide off the edge of the rock into a lower sandy area, which protects us from the falling meteors.  A little distance off is a restaurant, and we walk down a path towards it, into the parking lot.  There are a lot of open convertables with valuables strewn about inside which could easily be stolen.

My mother and I pass my old friend Jason, and I'm not too thrilled to see him.  Luckily we pass each other and he doesn't say anything to us.  Where the cars were, there are now carnival booths selling food.  Jason tries to buy something, but doesn't have enough money and my mother gives him some.

Over at the restaurant, there are several people eating outside while a band plays.

That was weird, I knew it wasn't real, but I don't think I was lucid

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you had one wild and very detailed dream last night. Out of maybe a morbid curiosity,did the blood fly and float around as blood spheres or was the meteor's gravity strong even for it to splatter onto it?

I've had those non-lucid but aware it wasn't real dreams before too, they do feel weird because you know it's not real but you never go to the next step of being lucid and taking control.

----------


## The Cusp

No, the there was no blood at all in that last one.  And also a surprising lack of shrapnel from the crashing meteors.  



*Critters*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm standing in a gravel road with several other people, with fields on either side of the road.  Some guy is trying to *convince* me to step into one side of the field, which makes me *suspicious*.  As I get closer to the edge of the field, I see several *Critters* beneath the bushes, lined up along the rail road tracks.

One of the critters launches it's self into the air towards the people on the road, and I turn to run for it.  More critters fly through the air, curled into furry *balls* of teeth.  

I get to the other side of the road where everyone else has retreated.  The critters won't come into this field for some reason, like there is some barrier they can't cross.

There's a blast from the past!  Wonder what brought that on?

*Abandoned in the Pit*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
Me and some other guy walk out of the *Tardis* into Hoffman's gravel pit.  I walk around for a bit, then decide to head back to the tardis, but there is large digging machine in my way, and I have to run around it, and get dangerously close to getting hit by it.  THe operatror has to stop for me at one point.  But when I get to the other side, the Tardis is gone!  The other guy left without me.

Next a gold Trans-Am pulls up to me, it's the coolest car I've ever seen.  The driver asks me "What do you think you're doing?", implying that I'm *trespassing*.  I play dumb and tell him "Oh, nothing".  He tries to make it sound like I'm in big trouble, and I keep acting like I had no idea I had done anything wrong.  He's not buying it.

*Toilet Overflow*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
I flush the toilet and the water in the bowl begins to rise, quickly flooding piss water out onto the floor.  More than a little annoyed, I start throwing towels down to soak up the mess.  My parents show up and start getting in the way, grabbing things out of my hands and doing it themselves.

This make me really angry.  I had everything under control, but they just took over.  I yell at them I really didn't want to clean it up anyways and leave them to it.

My parents drive me crazy, they try to do everything for me, and usually just end up making things worse, or at the very least making me angry.  Remembered that one as I was flushing the toilet.  Go figure.

----------


## The Cusp

The DJ section here just keeps getting busier and busier.  Crazyness.

*Return of the Blanket Strealer*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm laying in bed, when something from *underneath the bed* grabs my blankets and starts to *pull* them under the bed.  I pull back, locked in a tug of war, and manage to win.

Again, it pulls at my blankets, *stronger* this time.  I'm not able to overpower it, but I do manage to brace myself so it can't pull them away from me.  Eventually, it relents, and I get my blankets back.

Now I'm feeling *brave*, and I'm about to stick my hand down there to see it it gets grabbed.  I change my mind at the last minute, and wrap my hand in the blanket for protection.  I'm hoping to feel what it is that keeps grabbing my blankets.  As I jam my arm underneath the bed, a loose fold of the blanket comes off, and that's the part that gets grabbed, so I can't  feel what it was.  I just get another tug of war.

I've been having that dream for years.  It's about time I get brave and start to check out what's under there.


*Complex Trap*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm *running* through some building complex with two other guys, we're trying to find a *way out*.  We descend some *stairs*, and find a winter jacket laying on the ground at the bottom.  We explore the hallway cautiously.

After walking for a bit, our way is blocked by several people standing in the hall.  They just *stare* at us real creepy, and there is something *zombie* like about their stare.  We turn back the way we came, and they follow behind us slowly, like they want us to lead them out of there.

We get back to the stairs and the jacket.  I now know that the jacket belonged to a guy who went missing.  I go to inspect it, but my companions tell me not to touch it.

"There is where we came down. "  I say, one of the guys with me replies "No it isn't, *everything is different*.  He runs his hand over the ground in front of a *door* like he's feeling for dust or dirt.  He opens the door and there are metal *ladder* rungs leading upwards.

The guy who opened the door says we have to go up that way, then just stands there as the zombie people draw nearer.  I yell at him "How come I always have to go *first*!?!?"

I climb up the first metal ladder rungs sticking out of the cement wall, but near the roof, there is no more room to climb up on the outside of the ladder.  The only possible way would be to get to the inside of the ladder rungs, but it's an impossibly tight *squeeze*, and I don't think I'll fit.  

Above me, I see *hatch* in the roof, and I can barely squeeze through enough to get my arm up there to open it.  When I do, I see *outside* light coming it.  I figure it must lead to the roof.

Not the first time I've been running around that place.  I'll have to go over my DJ to find the others.  I'm only beginning to recognize it today.
Previous dream of that area is here: (No Way Out)
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=255
 
*Shape, Size, Color*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
This dream unfolded with a story and characters, but these weren't important.  What I was paying attention to was *Shape, Size and Color*.  Those three properties were deeply interrelated, and it was like I was learning some great fundamental secret.

Things were the way they were (shape, color, size) because of the shape, size and color of the things that surrounded it

Thinking about this one more, I'd say it has to do with what the Russians termed Torsion Fields, as well as CSE (Cavernous Structures Effect), and there was a book called Shape Power I never read, but keep stumbling across references to it.

----------


## Necco

*Wow*,  ::o:  ::D: 
_yesterday and today I red you’re whole dream journal._ Its GREAT!!!!
_Actually Game Over_ was one of my top 10 favorites. " Just in the moment of time you realized you were lucid and started flying." – that was cool.
Some of the images don’t work _but I can see most of them._ 

Terrific Dream Journal keep it up! Also the Grammar is perfect, and that’s a big PULS PLUS PLUS!!  :Cool: 


also you're avatar is hot!
I just voted

----------


## ninja9578

You have a monster under your bed  ::banana::

----------


## The Cusp

> You have a monster under your bed



I'm really curious to see what it looks like now.  That thing has been haunting me for years.





> *Wow*, 
> _yesterday and today I red youre whole dream journal._ Its GREAT!!!!
> _Actually Game Over_ was one of my top 10 favorites. " Just in the moment of time you realized you were lucid and started flying."  that was cool.
> Some of the images dont work _but I can see most of them._ 
> 
> Terrific Dream Journal keep it up! Also the Grammar is perfect, and thats a big PULS PLUS PLUS!!



My whole DJ?  Wow, I'm flattered!  Having the auto spell checker helps my grammar, so I can't take credit for that.

As for the pictures, my image host sucks.  I went through my DJ on the weekend and found one of the pics had been replaced by a huge porn picture...

----------


## eppy

Ha, i just watched the Critters movie a week ago. I had a really hard to concentrating, it was kind of boring.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I hope you do find out what is under your bed! You've been having it for years... do you think it's a significant dream or just one that you have been having for so long? I hope you ahve that dream again soon so we can see what happens!

----------


## The Cusp

I don't remember Critters being that boring.

And I know for a fact I haven't seen the last of the monster under the bed.


It's been a week of encore performances in my dreams, it seems.  Last night was just another version of the previous night's dream, "Shape, Size, Color"
As usual the dream from the night before interfered with my recall, not that I would have been able to describe it very well.


I need to vent here, I'm really frustrated.  I have a friend (not any longer) who owes me money, and no matter how I try, I can't find him or get ahold of him.  Problem is, it's my rent money, and I'm about to get booted out of my apartment.

I've only been to his house once, and couldn't remember where it was when I went to look for him.  I'm reduced to trying to find it on Google Earth, and have about 10 possible houses that could be his.  I'm going to hunt that bastard down this weekend and take him apart like he was made out of Lego.  I don't even care about the money anymore.

So if I'm not updating my DJ, it's because I'm in jail.  Actually, I'd probably have internet access in jail.  Three meals a day and a roof over my head, seems like a good option right now.  I'm willing to accept the consequences of my actions.  This fuck wad is in for some serious consequences of his own.

If only I hadn't missed a week of work with poison ivy, things wouldn't be so bad.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I hope everything works out for you.
I hope you dont get arrested.
And I hope you get your money back.

----------


## Sekhmet

The situation you are in right now really sucks! I hope you are able to sort things out and the dude who screwed you over gets what's coming to him.

Whatever happens, take care of yourself!

----------


## Necco

Wow, ……  …… … just kick his ass!

I don’t really understand, he is you’re "friend" *you should know him well enough to track him down.*
*You should know him well enough not to loan him the money.* 


 I had to learn the hard way like you are. 
Just like my grandma use to tell me, _" Don’t loan anybody any money unless you can afford it. And don’t loan no crack head no money"_ 
I hope you don’t end up in jail. I hope you can somehow peacefully get you’re money and somehow walkway.

----------


## The Cusp

Well, I'm not so angry today.  I borrowed money from my parents.  But now the rest of my summer is completely shot.  No going out or doing anything, just paying them back slowly.  

*Young Hottie*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm having a party at my old house in Petawawa.  There is a young girl that that is totally in *love* with me, but she is too *young* for me.  Nothing illegal, but only just.  At some point I play a quick little something on the *guitar*, and she's more into me than ever after that.

We walk into my parents bedroom, and inside is a *class* of students her age.  On our way out of the class, two girls in black T-shirts sitting at the back make a nasty comment to the girl who likes me.  One of the bitchy girls has the biggest fake, stuffed tits I've ever seen.  She's obviously  has issues with her body image, and I raise my voice so the whole class can hear me.  "Those are the worst fake boobs I've ever seen.  You look like a complete fucking idiot!!!" I tell her, then walk out of the class.  

Outside, the girl who likes me shows me that she somehow removed the *doorknob* from the inside of the class.  There is no doorknob on the outside either.  I manage to close the *door*, then knock loudly, to make them realize they are trapped inside.  We hear them coming and run into my bedroom.  I turn out the lights, and we hide round the corner to listen to our *prank* unfold.

The girl gets close to me and puts her arms around me, and I pick her up and hold her tight with one arm.  We put our heads real close together, and it feels really good, a tingly electric sensation.  

There's no use fighting it anymore, and just like that, we're a couple.  I look around defiantly to see if anyone has a problem with us, but nobody seems to notice.  We make a really good couple.

I also remember a fragment where Miss Piggy had horrible fake boobs, all full of stretch marks.




*Russian Prostitute*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
My family and I have just arrived in Russia, and we've just left the airport.  As I'm taking in the city, I see a woman sitting on a wall near a large government building.  My *uncle* points out that she is a *prostitute*, and we all take gawk at her.  She is wearing lots of clothes, and the only skin she is showing is on her face.  We have to head in her direction, and she sees us and begins to approach.  

Suddenly my mother pipes up, "Oh my god!  Look everyone, it's a prostitute!!"  We tell my mother we know, that's what we were just talking about.  Strange that she missed that whole conversation.

We walk to our *hotel*, and my *father* begins to tell me what to do, which sets me off.  I *yell* at him I'll do as I please, and storm off.  He yells at me to come back, but I curse him out some more, then ignore him.

Really not happy about having to borrow money from my parents.

*Platonic Icons*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK

For the past two night, in all my dreams, the dream characters have had an icon of one of the platonic solids above their heads.  These shapes would morph into different platonic solids depending on their moods.

But in oder to see these shapes, I need to maintain inner silence, and stop thinking useless thoughts.  As soon as I begin to question what they are, the shapes fade away.  I get the hang of focusing without thinking in order to maintain the image and study it, to try and find out what it means. 

There was also another dream where I was manipulating larger platonics solids that weren't attatched to anyone.  I manipulate them and stretch out their forms into new shapes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> She's obviously  has issues with her body image, and I raise my voice so the whole class can hear me.  "Those are the worst fake boobs I've ever seen.  You look like a complete fucking idiot!!!" I tell her, then walk out of the class.





Hahaha. Nice.





> I also remember a fragment where Miss Piggy had horrible fake boobs, all full of stretch marks.



...I'm at a loss for words.
Bwuahaha.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm laughing out loud in here and my BF has to know why.

Have you got that poison ivy again?  You better stay out of those weeds.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

So Doctor Who is on right now and I felt ever so compelled to share with you that I broke down and am now watching it...

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings.





> So Doctor Who is on right now and I felt ever so compelled to share with you that I broke down and am now watching it...



Yes!  You're one of us now!  I even got my mother hooked on that show.


I was really tired today and lay down for a nap after work, slept through dinner, and now it's two in the morning.

Just when I thought my dreams couldn't get any weirder...

*Ultimate Abstraction*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK

I was everything in this dream.  I was the dream characters, I was the ground, I was the objects, I was the air, and all at once.  I was literally *everything*.

I had control of all the DC's, and could transmute objects into other things by manipulating their molecules.  As my awareness dropped down to the *molecular* level, I lost all *will to control* everything, and I was just *aware* of each molecule, of everything, humming away.  I was all of them at once.  There were just too many to think of anything, I was just aware, that's all.

At this point I was struck with the realization that all matter wants to be conscious, and is slowly reorganizing it's self towards that goal.  I was just helping it along.


*Running from the Suits*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK


-I'm standing in a room, when I hear someone coming and decide to *hide*.  I quickly duck behind a protrusion in the wall, and watch as Jo-Anne is thrown into the room with me and locked in.  She's being held *prisoner*.  She runs up to me *sobbing* and I try to *comfort* her.

I look for somewhere to hide, so I can jump her captors when they return before they get a chance to draw their *guns*.  I consider the closet, but they would likely have no need to go in there, and I would probably get shot jumping out of it.  

As I'm looking for other hiding spots, her captor returns unexpectedly.  He doesn't notice me, so I dive behind a pile of junk and freeze, hoping he doesn't look over.  I'm not hidden very well at all, and can see the guy talking to Jo-Anne.  He's a little soft around the edges for a criminal of this sort.

After the guy leaves, I notice I'm standing against a window into an office.  Inside the office are three men in really bright *suits*, like from the movie Dick Tracy.  They look like hardcore *thugs*, and start to come after me once they see me.

I grab Jo-Ann, kick down the door, and we run into the hall.  We surprise her pudgy captor, and I plow right into him, literally running him over.

-I'm running through the student slums near the university late at night, still trying to get away from the Suits.  I'm heading to my apartment, but then think that might be a bad idea, since they could easily find me there while I was sleeping. 

Instead, I start to look for somewhere to hide, and notice the house where I went to a kick ass *party* in a previous *dream*.  I stop and reminisce about what a good party it was.  The place is dead quiet now, a sharp contrast to the wild party the last time I saw it.  I duck in between the garage and the house to hide.

Before I can find a good hiding spot, I hear some kids say "What's with those freaks in the suits?".  The kid who just spoke, turns and sees me crouched down trying to hide, and gets scared and runs.  The guys in the bright suits drive up to see what startled the kids and find me there.  

I run through people's yards so the can't follow me in their car, and make it back to my apartment.  For some reason my father is there, and I ask him to keep watch while I get some sleep.

Going to have to check my old DJs to see if that house party dream made it in.  I can remember it pretty clearly, so I'm going to have to make an entry for that one if I haven't already.

I'd have to say this dream comes from all the unnecessary stress at work.  My boss sabotaged our machines at work to get revenge on his brother (Who I work with) for not coming into to work one day this week because he was hungover.  This company is just insane.  Must be the result of year of breathing in sanding sealer.  I gotta start looking for a new trade.

Also had some interesting sort of lucid hypnagogic imagery I'm too tired to write about right now.  I'll get to it tomorrow after work maybe.

----------


## The Cusp

*Space Craft in the Sky*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Long

I walk into the living room in my house in Petawawa, to find my brother there.  We talk for a bit, then I happen to look outside and see the *moon* is impossibly huge.  It fills almost the _entire_ *sky*.  The detail I can see on the surface is just incredible. 

I tell my brother and he can hardly believe it himself.  As we watch, the sky seems to break down, like a *glitch* in the matrix.  I know there's something not right, but I can't *focus* on it to see what it is.

When the night sky finally goes back to normal, I see huge UFO in the sky.  It's actually a rectangular collection of *boulders* clustered together, floating low in the sky.  This is followed by clusters of triangular *lights*, then more boulder *ships.*

My brother and I ask ourselves what the hell is going on.   Now we see a ship that is just a huge mass of large rusted *metal* bars, fused together at odd *angles*.  Entire *buildings* float by blotting out the sky.

Finally there are ships so large, I can only see parts of them.  The far corners are so far away, they just blend into the rest of the sky

I have dreams like that now and again.  You'd think that would make me lucid, but it's so spectacular, all I can do is stand and watch.


At this point in the night, I had been in bed for nearly 11 hours, and had to get up for work soon.  

* Lucid Rebellion*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm trying to get to work, *running* down the street as fast as I can.  I have a very long way to go, and I stop and *question* why the hell I'm doing this to myself.  It doesn't make sense to sprint to work, I'll be *exhausted* by the time I get there.

I realize I'm *dreaming*, and am super relieved I don't have to go into work.  But then I remember that I have to wake up very soon and go into work for *real*.  I decide right then and there I'm not going into work in the waking world today either. 

I wake myself up, turn off my alarm clock, and go back to sleep.

Best use of Lucidity EVER! ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Double post.

----------


## The Cusp

*Into the Hypnagogic Realm*
And now back to the beginning of the night.  When I first lay down because I was so beat, I was laying there indulging in violent fantasies, inventing righteous scenarios to justify my heroic violence.

I finally managed to pull myself away from that disgusting waste of time, and switch over to inner silence.  To try to speed up sleep, I was trying to lose awareness of my physical body by mentally trying to push forward into the mental screen behind my closed eyes.  I would surge forward, then sink back again, over and over.

Before long hypnagogic imagery kicked in,  and I saw numbers flashing and twisting and forming everywhere, changing too fast to focus on any one number.  I tried to make it stop on just one number, and the spinning chaos of numbers slowed and stopped at the number 4.

I had just long enough to register the number 4 before it all started going wild again, then stopped on 12.  I decided I should try to remember these number, which is very hard, because hypnagogics slip away so fast.  The next number was either 23 or 26, and at this point, I decided I was going to play these number in the lottery.  41 popped up next, and I felt I just wouldn't to be ably to remember those numbers any longer,  and got up to write them down.

Back to bed and I did the same thing to induce the hypnagogia.

Images start to form right away, but as soon as they fully form they begin to disintegrate into a sparkly golden powder that falls straight down and out of my field of vision.

It starts off as just objects floating in front of me, then entire landscapes begin to form and crumble away, revealing another landscape beneath it which in turn crumbles away.  On and on.

I feel I'm beginning to forget the early parts of the imagery,  and wake myself up to write it down again.  Here I decide there is no way I'm getting out of bed every 5 minutes to write this shit down.

Back to bed, right back into the hypnagogic imagery,
 but this time I test how much lucid control I have over it and don't worry about trying to remember it at all.  I do have considerable control over things, but it's very different than a dream.  Mainly because I'm not a part of the scene, just a disembodied observer.  I can't control things directly, but I'm able to exert a subtle influence over things that produces drastic results.

I got so much sleep last night.  Why am I so tired today?  Sleeping through dinner probably didn't help.

----------


## The Cusp

*Groo, the Wanderer*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: poor


I'm in a convenience store, and notice an issue of Groo the Wanderer with the comic books.  I'm surprised they still make it, and decide to buy a copy for fun.  The cover is black and really fancy compared to the other comic books.  As I compare it to the other ones, their colors are all faded and the spines all bent.

Boring, boring dreams last night.

*Fragments*
-Sitting in class next to ghetto blaster.  Some one is giving the kids sweets, offers me some, but I say no.
-In some house with my mother and brother, when a crazy old lady enters.
-Something about *Samurai Jack*. I was dreaming in that style of animation.

----------


## 1342576

Glad to see you're getting lucids again.  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> Glad to see you're getting lucids again.



Me too.  If only my alarm wasn't about to go off, I would have been able to enjoy it more. 


*Bloody Nose*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at a *party* talking to some friends, when Jeremy comes up to me and greets me with a flurry of fake *punches*.  I give him one back, and straighten my arm into his nose.  I connect, but not very hard at all.

As soon as I touch his nose, he looks like he's going to cry.  Then* blood* starts to pour from his nose.  I didn't mean to, but everyone looks at me like I'm the biggest jerk.
 
*Missing Car/Dream Mall*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: poor
I'm trying to find my father's *car* in a parking lot with some friends, but it's not where I left it.  There is no sign of it anywhere.  I'm none too thrilled at the prospect of having to explain to my father how his car got *stolen*.

We walk back into the mall through a service hallway, and come to some *velvet ropes* blocking off the hall.  Some guy comes up and tells me I need a *VIP* pass to go any further.  Since I don't have one, I turn my back on him and walk off a distance with my friends to discuss what to do.

The guy checking for passes gets distracted by two kids and runs off to chase them. We *sneak* past the ropes while he's not looking.  There are a lot of young kids wandering about here, and I'm a little peeved they all have passes and I don't.

----------


## The Cusp

*Missile Attack*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at a festival being held in a grassy field in the city, with my parents, my brother, and my grandmother.  We are a good distance off from the main gathering of people.

A line of *jets* appears in the sky, and I hear some people muttering amongst themselves about "Fucking Americans...".  I figure they must be American fighter jets.  As I'm watching the jets, I see what appears to be a *nuclear explosion* behind some building in the distance.  I grab my family and we *run* towards the parking lot to beat the rush of people trying to get away in a panic.

As we run, I see a missile flying above us.  It veers off to the left and crashes down not to far from us.  The missile doesn't explode when it hits, but shatters into several pieces.  Finally, the wreckage explodes in a massive fireball.  At first it looks like the *shockwave* will kill us all, but it dissipates in a gray fog before it reaches us.

There are now explosions going off all around us.  As we reach the edge of the parking lot, there is a huge *explosion* on my right, which tears the concrete and turns the ground inside out.  It was close, and I look to the sky as rubble rains down all around us.

My brother is leading a young girl by the hand through the parking lot, trying to get to our car.  The parking lot is chaos, as people panic.  A green car almost backs up into my father trying to get out, and cuts off a large truck.  The truck backs up and pushes the car out of the way, forcing my father to climb up on the car so as not to get crushed.


Had another great dream I can't remember at all, where I had crazy super powers.  *Lucidbulbs* kissed me in that one.  I started to watch the series "Elfen Lied" last night which inspired it.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, nice to know I'm on someone's mind  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

Just remembered this one all of a sudden from a nap this afternoon.
_
"You have to be trusted
By the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You'll get the chance to put the knife in"_
Pink Floyd - Dogs

*Stabbed in the Back*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: nap
I'm sitting in my work van with my partner, the boss's brother.  We're just about to pull out to leave for where we have to work that day, when the boss walks by.  

His brother tells him "We need to talk, we have some *problems* here"

The boss asks "Can it wait?"

And my partner replies "No this is *serious*" and starts going on and on about some unspecified problem.  I wasn't aware of any problems out of the ordinary, so I try to ask him what's up, but he completely *ignores* me.

I figure he must be talking about me, and feel *betrayed* and *bewildered*, since this came completely out of nowhere.

Probably feeling guilty because I didn't do much at work the last 2 days, while my partner worked his ass off.  Not my fault, incompetent contractors to blame.  I was less than polite towards those contractors as well.

I do lose my temper quite frequently at work as well, but it's completely justified.  And it effectively deflects a lot of bullshit as well.

----------


## Necco

The missile attack dream was _sad._ 
You told it so well that I remembered a* flash back.* 
_Keep'em comen! Great job!_

----------


## The Cusp

Had a nearly identical dream to this one awhile back, posted here...
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=219

*An-Tet, Chapter 2:  The Walk Home*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm at a house *party* with all the gang.  We all crash there during the night, and the next morning, we get ready to head out somewhere.  I go to the bathroom before we leave and see a bunch of wet towels.  It seems everyone else got to take a shower but me, and I could really use one.  But there is no time.

I head outside with the others, and everyone is piling into two vehicles, a truck and a jeep.  Steele is driving the jeep, which is now full.  So is the other vehicle.  There is one other guy who can't fit in as well.

I'm a little pissed Steele didn't leave room for me, even more so that he came here without giving me a lift since he was driving and lives just down the street from me.

I decide I'll just walk home or hitch hike, since I didn't really want to go anywhere without showering anyways.  I walk out into the gravel road and have no idea which direction leads home.  Finally I notice a main road in the distance and begin to make my way towards it.

An old friend I got in touch with through facebook.  I hate those sites and never went back to it.  I really should get in touch with that guy soon.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Think this last dream is a continuation of the other? I wish my dreams would have the decency to continue on, especially the few interesting ones I had.

----------


## The Cusp

Seems like a continuation, doesn't it?  First time that's happened.  Usually the dreams I chapterize are just identical in theme.

Haven't slept well this week, was too slow at work.  Didn't exert myself enough.

*Food*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm at a party with some friends, and we end up in a *cafeteria* somehow.  We finish our *meal*, and as we're leaving, the workers ask us if we want a *second lunch*.  We have to wait outside since they're closing up, so I go and as the other.  Nearly everyone I ask says no.  I tell they they have *pizza* for us.

A few of us decide to stay and we wander around a *grocery store* that is closed.  There is a little girl walking around offering every one mints of *candy* out of a bag, but she keeps ignoring me.  Finally she comes up to me and takes the very *last one* out of the bag and hands it to me, smiling.

----------


## The Cusp

My dreams are getting boring, but I've been so lazy this past week.
If you've never played magic the gathering, this next dream won't make much sense to you.

*Magic Deul*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm deuling an *opponent*, both of us sending in all our creatures for the kill.  Neither of us are blocking, we're racing to finish each other off.  My creatures are slightly better than his, but one good draw for him could change that.  It looks like it's going to come down to whoever is holding a *surprise* combat trick.  

I've been leaving a forest untapped to make him think I have a Giant Growth spell in hand, but I'm just trying to* bluff* him.

This goes on for the entire first half of the night without any winners.

Won a crap load of booster packs in magic online, and played a bunch of leagues yesterday


My dreams are getting boring, but I've been so lazy this past week.
If you've never played magic the gathering, this next dream won't make much sense to you.

*Lotsa Loonies*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm in my grandmother's basement fiddling with a record player.  There are a bunch of old *ZZ Top* records, one of which is playing.

Pete asks me if I want to see his Loonie *collection*, saying he has over a thosand dollars worth, and over a hundred *silver* ones.  We get to his room and I see a display of loonies on the wall.  His bed is covered with bags and boxes of coins he must have been sorting through for this collection.

We leave and try to get on the queensway, but the westbound lanes are closed and we have to travel in the *wrong direction*.

I'm trusting my notes for the last part of that dream.  I don't remember getting on the queensway at all.

----------


## EmilySian

ooo the magic duel one sounds fun....I don't have dreams like that often.  :Happy:

----------


## The Cusp

> ooo the magic duel one sounds fun....I don't have dreams like that often.



Wasn't that fun, I had gotten way too much of that action during the day, was bored of it by night time.

*Lacing my Boots*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

I've just gotten back from *camping* with a bunch of the guys, and now we're waiting in someone's apartment for a *ride* home.  

There is a *music* playing that I recognize as *Iron Maiden*, and I yell out "YES!!! Maiden!!!"  Some other guy who seems really into it as well starts thrashing his head and singing along with the lyrics.  I don't know the words at all, and I feel kinda dumb.

I decide to head home on my own and not wait for a ride.  As I go to gather my belongings, I see a guy with a large bag of *weed*.  I check my own stash and am surprised that I have a good deal left.

I go put on my *boots*.  One is a purplish boot, the other a brown winter boot with lots of *laces*.  The miss matched boots were practical for camping for some reason, but will look stupid in the city.  I borrow a matching winter boot from somebody else.

I lace up my boots really quick, in a hurry to get out of there.  I miss several hooks with the laces, but when I get to the top of the boot, I barely have enough shoe lace left over to tie them

Lots of other dreams last night.  I can still feel them, just can't get to them this morning.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Lots of other dreams last night. I can still feel them, just can't get to them this morning.



I hate that.  I wonder what percentage we lose.  And how many of them are lucids.

----------


## The Cusp

> I hate that.  I wonder what percentage we lose.  And how many of them are lucids.



You cursed me!  I forgot a bunch of dreams again, and one of them was a lucid!


I was really tired when I went to bed, so to try and speed up sleep, I thought I'd try to force some *Hypnagogic Imagery*.

 The first thing I saw was a beach ball fly across my field of vision.  It came out of nowhere and was very clear.  The beach ball was hit by some guy, the hit by another.  The batted it back and forth for a bit, and then it bounced my way, and I reached out and whacked it myself.

We whack the ball around for awhile, passing it and spiking it at each other.

Yesterday as I was walking down the street, some kid in his back yard threw a beach ball really high in the air and it blotted out the sun, casting this huge shadow over me from out of nowhere.  It completely startled me

The HI quickly turned into a regular dream...


*Lucid Dissolution*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: First few minutes

I'm standing in line with Sean at the movie theatre to get tickets.  Another ticket booth opens and I somehow get stuck in the back of the line in the shuffle, while Sean is in the front.  I watch him buy his ticket, wondering what just happened.

Sean says to me "Let's go" an I figure I must already have my ticket.  Then I realize this isn't real, and I don't even need a ticket anyways.  (I thought this was still HI) 

I look and Sean is getting lost in the crowd ahead of me, so I run to catch up.  At this point I realize I'm dreaming, and that I can do anything I want, so I change direction and head towards the exit.

But as I settle into my lucidity, my awareness seems to pull up and away from my dream body, and every thing starts to go black.  I try to focus on the few remaining people around me, but they all look like they are made of the colors you see behind your closed eyes

It was too early in the dream still, it hadn't really formed fully yet.  I should have flown like I usually do, but I always get carried away when I fly.


Got up to write that one down, then went back to bed.  That beach ball hypnagogic imagery worked so well, I thought I would try it again.  I could see the ball, but had to concentrate on how it was supposed to bounce, where as the first time it just happened.  Anyways, I couldn't hold the image.

But as I was trying for the beach ball, all of a sudden I saw very clearly two golden bars shaped like a "T" with the top part etched with scales.  The were swinging back and forth across each other.  They were very elaborate and there was something snake like about them apart from the scales.

I could feel the smooth motion of them swinging, but wanted to get myself more involved to speed the transition into a full fledged dream.  So I imagined my arms swinging along with the T bars, and it worked.  I could clearly feel phantom arms moving, even though I was still aware of my real arms.

I used my swinging arms to shake loose a whole dream body and began normal dreaming



I recalled a long dream in the morning, but I'd forget the earlier parts as soon as I remembered a new one.  I was also aware of having had a lucid, but have no idea what I did in it.

*Fragment:  Star Light*
I look out the window and see more stars in the sky than I've ever seen before.  I walk over to my bedroom window to take a closer look.  

The sky is so thick with stars, there is hardly any black in the night sky.  The stars seem to be grouped in great swirling bands, with clear borders.  In the few patches of black sky, there are flashing lights, which are airplanes and satelites

----------


## Necco

I like youre recent *Fragment star light.* 
Its peaceful and joyful. Also the image is great!
You know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. 

*Lacing my boots*, something about that dream seems highly intense. Although you werent lucid, and it was an original dream it was somehow intense. 
Anyway You told it like a *CHAMP!*

----------


## Moonbeam

> You cursed me! I forgot a bunch of dreams again, and one of them was a lucid!



 :Oops: :sorry:

Have I ever told you that you have the most beautiful dream journal here?

----------


## ninja9578

Nice to see you lucid dreaming :-)

----------


## Caradon

Cool how the swinging arms pulled you into the dream. Often, when I am having trouble falling asleep, I will visualize drawing numbers. Watching the motion of my hand drawing, always pulls me into a dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Cool how the swinging arms pulled you into the dream. Often, when I am having trouble falling asleep, I will visualize drawing numbers. Watching the motion of my hand drawing, always pulls me into a dream.



I'm going to try that.

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for the praise, people!


The temperature kept changing too much last night, and I spent more time adding and removing blankets than I did sleeping.


*You're in the Bucket!*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm at a* house party*, and for some reason I run outside.  There are *soldiers/snipers* in the process of *surrounding* the house.  They are positioning themselves at all the *windows* and aiming their *rifles* inside.  

There are *buckets* for potted plants, and some to catch rain water positioned around the house.  Some of the snipers are standing next to and even _in_ the buckets.  Some guy is yelling at them "Hey!  You're in the bucket!  You're in the bucket!".  

One soldier hops into the hole in front of a basement window, and the guy yelling at them now has a megaphone.  "YOU'RE IN THE BUCKET!"  he continues to yell at them.  I can't tell if he's in charge or just taunting them.

I hear a *helicopter*, and flies out from behind the house.  It swings around the side of the house, and hovers there, targeting the window with two massive *machine guns* mounted on the front.

The guy yelling "you're in the bucket" might come from the fact that when I smoke pot, I don't smoke joints of bongs, I do buckets.  Otherwise knows as Sink tokes, Aqualung, or gravity bong. :wink2: 

Lots more dreams yet again I could feel and not reach.  Too tired for proper recall.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


Was playing some of those flash tower defense games yesterday, which totally influenced my dreams all night.  THey're really cheap, repetitive games, which made for cheap repetitive dreams.

*Hallucinating*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at a* house party*, sitting at a table with *Jason*.  He's got a *bottle* of what looks like Tang orange *juice*, but that is mixed with some kind of *drug*.  He takes the tiniest sip out of the bottle, then pours me huge glass of the stuff.

I assume I'm supposed to drink it all, so I start to *chug* the glass.  But after two gulps, I can already *feel* the *effects*.  I put down the glass and begin to hallucinate wild visuals.

Everything is moving, and people are twisting and shifting, doing odd movements very quickly.  I can't tell what is real and what is not.

THe drink's effects wear off pretty quickly, and as I'm sobering up, the *police raid* the party.  They start grabbing anyone with drugs, and since I have nothing on me, I give them a hard time.  They grab me and drag me outside and away from the action, while I scream and *protest* the whole time.  

First the military crashes last night's dream party, now the police.  I can't even go to a party in my dreams without the man showing up and ruining it!  A lot of party dreams lately.  I used to go to a _lot_ of parties in high school.

Just remembered this one as I was brushing my teeth!

*Missing Tooth*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
I get *hit* in the *mouth* with something, and it really *hurts*.  When I check my *teeth* in a *mirror*, I see my right front middle *tooth* is *missing*.  I see it on the *ground* and pick it up.  I'm a little disturbed by how *long* and *thin* it is.

I worry about what I'm going to do and try to *put it back* in my mouth.  As I place the tooth in the* gap*, it feels like it's sliding into place over a *peg* or something.  It *hurts* like hell as I force it back into my *gums*, but seems to be staying put once I'm finished.  The newly replaced tooth flutters and flaps like a piece of paper as I breathe in and out. 

I should have been a dentist!

----------


## 1342576

Awesome picture there.

----------


## The Cusp

Isn't it though?  The look on that guy's face in mid chew is priceless.  Sometimes the google image search really delivers, like that one of Miss Piggy flashing her boob.

----------


## Caradon

Your In the Bucket!
Thats pretty funny. The missing tooth made me laugh too.

I like how you have pictures relating to your dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

There was the loudest thunder all night, and I barely slept at all.

I do remember another brief lucid where everything went black and I woke up once I realized I was dreaming.  Just like the last one, it happened in the earliest part of my dream, right after the hypnagogic imagery.  I think that's going to be my new method for achieving lucidity.  Wonder if it has an"ILD" name?  Is that what WILDING is?

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like a WILD to me.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah if you can stay in it, I would call that a wild. I'm able to do that a lot too. But usually not for any long duration.

----------


## The Cusp

*Blonde at Bustop*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
I walk to the bus stop, and there is a cute blonde girl sitting there, waiting for the bus.  She looks me over, smiles and says Hi.  I go over and we chat for a bit, the leave together

A cute girl at the bus stop last night was looking back at me to see if I was going to get on her bus.  I really should have.

Went to bed at 12:00, and woke up at 4 when I decided I wanted to get at least 8 hours sleep.  I was halfway there.  Went back to sleep, and that half theme shaped my dreams all night.  There were two halves to myself, two squares with 4 corners each.  I was trying to bring them together.  Other things were halved as well, it was too weird to describe.

----------


## The Cusp

*Alien Escapee*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I open the front door and see a lumpy headed *alien* driving a jeep across the front lawn onto the road, like he's trying to *get away*.  I turn on the porch light and step outside to let him see me, and let him know I saw him.  I was pretty cocky because he seemed so intent on getting away.

The alien notices me and slams on the brakes, then *backs up* towards me.  As he gets closer I see the back of his vehicle is packed with more tough looking aliens.  I can see them grabbing *weapons* and gear.  They get out to come get me.

I run for it, but I'm really worried about what sort of *technology* and weapons they may have.

The aliens were those Weevil things from Torchwood, but with lumpier heads.



*Stomping Grounds*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
-I walk to the gate of Hoffman's *pit* with some friends.  The gravel road ahead of us has a line of metal black *posts* on *springs* obstructing the path, and I think to myself _that's_ new.

We walk past the posts, and one of the guys with my is riding a *bike*. The bike is making a loud crunching sound on the gravel, and I worry the sound will give us away, since we're not supposed to be here.  We see a worker in the pit and we all stop.

-We're inside the compound in the pit, at an indoor *dump*.  We pick through the *trash*, and I end up trying to rebundle a pile of hardwood flooring in an empty room.

Some *paparazzi* enter, and begin to take *pictures* of me and leaves.  I'm upset because this will get my boss in *trouble*, but mainly because he will blame me.  I follow the photographer out into another room, where his boss is sitting on a couch holding a *newspaper*.  The picture that was just taken of me is already on the *front page*, but I can't get a good look at it.  I find it odd that the picture is in the paper already, but am more focused on trying to see what it is.

I ask the man to show me, and instead, he shows me two pictures of my 6 month old *niece* in the paper, a top down view, and a side view.  You can't even see her in the side view photo, she is hidden by her baby seat and toys arranged in an odd manner.

My old stomping grounds as a kid.  That area had lots of good swimming, fishing and camping areas, plus the military dump was right across the river where you could find old rocket launchers and wicked stuff to build forts.  Plus, you wouldn't believe how many porn magazines get thrown out on a military base!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I open the front door and see a lumpy headed *alien* driving a jeep across the front lawn onto the road, like he's trying to *get away*.  I turn on the porch light and step outside to let him see me, and let him know I saw him.  I was pretty cocky because he seemed so intent on getting away.
> 
> The alien notices me and slams on the brakes, then *backs up* towards me.  As he gets closer I see the back of his vehicle is packed with more tough looking aliens.  I can see them grabbing *weapons* and gear.  They get out to come get me.



Haha. Just goes to show ya: You should never underestimate an alien in a 4-wheel drive. You never know what kinda surprises he has, hiding in the back.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hehehe.  ::D:  Way to go being cocky.

----------


## The Cusp

My 1000th post, and what better time than to post it than during the night of a lunar eclipse, under a a full moon.

I started keeping my dream journal online over at sealifedreams as part of a dream team.  I was in search of a group of peers, but everyone got lazy, which was very discouraging.

Then I came here and it was great!  Super busy, every topic was jumpin', and the Dream Journal section was filled with fantastic dreamers.  Coming here really helped my dream journal evolve, and it continues to do so. 

My initial reason for keeping a dream journal online was to practice my writing, and in truth that has been my main goal up until now.  Now I get serious about my dreaming.  That is to say, you ain't seen nothing yet.

Thanks to everyone whose stopped by to read my journal, your comments have always been encouraging.  


Also I'm going to try what I call *Project Dream Beam* again.  The aim is that I try to influence somebody's dreams while I'm awake by trying to send an image, then see if it shows up in their dreams.  

The problem last time was my targets sucked with recall, which turned into a waste of time for me.  But there are plenty of daily dreamers on here to choose from.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations Cusp! Good luck with the renewed dreaming!

Feel free to use me as a target for your dream beam if you like. But you would probably have to let me know, because I don't always post everything I dream about. I'll take the scary crazy dreams, or the pleasant ones filled with beautiful women. I don't get enough of either of those lately. :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

Somebody's car alarm kept going off ALL NIGHT!!!!!   I barely slept at all.  At least I'll sleep well tonight, or maybe a nap today.

*Musical Chairs*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Shitty

I dream I'm at my *elementary school,* in and out of class, then into the *gym* for some sort of *assembly*.  There are only a few people there, so it's either a practice or I'm just there early.

Tyson and Pete sit next to each other, leaving me nobody to sit next to because of the way the seats are arranged.  As I'm wondering where to sit, a hot brunette sits behind my buddies, and I'm really  happy I get to sit next to her. 

I have to find a chair, and there are a pile of them in front of the stage.  But for some reason, I'm not allowed to take any, and just stand there.

Not the type of wicked awesome dream I was aiming for... 


*Sanding Drum*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: nap

I'm sanding a hardwood floor with the big sanding drum.  I start with a square patch, then do other square patches around it.  I'm able to sand the floor with only one hundred grit paper.

My partner didn't show up today, so I got to run the sanding drum instead of th edger.

----------


## The Cusp

I should never have taken that nap yesterday, couldn't sleep last night.

*Get out of my Sight!*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Shitty

As I fall asleep, I see a *body*, alive, laying on the ground before me, curled up in a *fetal position*.  I have no body of my own, I just see the one on the ground.

And nothing happens.  For the longest time, *nothing*, just that body laying there, and I don't have one of my own to get up and leave.  This gets boring as hell before long, and becomes annoying.  I *beat* the living crap out of it in frustration with absolutely no response from the body. (Still with no body of my own)

Next I fill that stupid body full of *bullets*, until it looks like swiss cheese, just laying there *bleeding*.  But I'm still stuck staring at this stupid thing.

I try to focus my attention on the ground to the right of the body, and try to move away from it.  I only manage to inch away ever so slowly, but I can't get away from it completely.

As I get about a foot away from the body, random objects appear on ground.  I *interact* with these *objects* for awhile, and finally get a *dream body*, but every time I look behind me, I see that body on the ground.

As my dream becomes more real, I slowly push the body to the left, so that by the end of it, I can barely see it, but it's still there, always there...

Uh... WTF?  I must have dreamed of that stupid body for 3 hours!!!


I've been remembering the earliest parts of my dreams the last couple of weeks, probably because I haven't been sleeping well.  I remember a bunch of fragments where it went from hypnagogic imagery to full dreaming.

*Fragment*
There are two circles rolling against each other.  I put something in between them, and they roll over it until they hit a metal protrusion in the object and stop.  They hit the metal piece with a clunk, and the feeling that of that gives me my dream body, where as before that I didn't have one yet.

----------


## The Cusp

Had a LOT of dreams last night, lost a few to taking dream notes during a false awakening.  Don't have time to write them all down right now, but I wanted to get this one out of the way since it was the longest and most detailed.


*Death Camp*
_"You go there on a bus,
You come back in a box"_
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
-I see some people sitting beneath a tree, on a hill, at a summer *camp*.  One guys stands up and says "*Screw this*, this camp is dumb, I'm leaving".  He walks off into the bushes.

-I'm in some sort of cabin at this camp, and I yell out "Everyone at this stupid camp is fucking gay, especially you gay ass councilors!!!!"  The councilors are such dweebs, it's really annoying.

A large councilor, like a *giant*, walks up to me and pushes me to the ground.  He squats down on his haunches and spreads his legs as wide open as they will go, and all I see is *crotch.*  He says "Why don't you lick my asshole?".  I consider punching him in the crotch, but can't punch well in the position I'm in, so I stomp him in the nuts as hard as I can and yell "Why don't I CRUSH YOUR NUTS!?!". 

I feel some kind of protective padding or jock as I land my hit, and say to him "You get kicked in the nuts often, don't you?".  He just looks at me with an evil stare and tells me I have to play some *game*.

I'm take to a room full of *old computers*, and we're told we have to pick one.  I pick the *biggest* one, and ancient computer that has the monitor, computer and keyboard all in one massive piece of machinery.

Next, my team has to *run* from another team of campers.  We get a head start and take off down a staircase I usually only see in the dream mall.  At the bottom, we start to run with backpacks containing the computers we picked.  I regret picking such a big one, as I can barely move with it.  I see  one girl took hers off, and I do too.  There are kneepads in the bag I will need for later in the game, as well as my throwing knives I don't want to leave, but there is no time to get them.  There are people *chasing* us.

My *legs* are *sore* from trying to run with the heavy computer, and the guy chasing me catches me easily.  He *tags* me, and we both squat down on the ground.  My whole team is *caught*, and we all crouch down until a *buzzer* sounds, at which point we all get up and run again.

I get tagged right away, and again we go down.  I'm glad I'm out so early in the game, as I didn't really want to play anyways.  I get up to leave and the guy who tagged my say in a *terrified voice* "STAY DOWN!!!!".   I ignore him and head outside, retrieving my back pack as I do.

I step outside and over hear the councilors talking.  One says to another "I want you to take care of our more... _troublesome_campers.  I run back into where the game was taking place, but now the players are all trying to *kill each other* with *knives* and *swords* and *axes*.  They are hunting each other down.

I deal with the other campers who accost me easily enough, but one of the councilors is *hunting* us as well, armed with a large *cannon* that shoots large *ninja stars*.  He is your typical faceless dream psycho killer.

I find a bunch of knives and throwing weapons, ninja stars, throwing knives, and a throwing axe.  I have them stacked, throwing ones on top, hand held ones on the bottom.  My only chance is to surprise him with the trowing weapons then charge in with the hand held ones.

As I'm creeping around, a girl stumbles into the room I'm in all cut up and *bleeding.*  She collapses to the floor.  Another girl runs in behind here with her* hands cut off*, staring at her *stumps* as they *gush blood.*  A humongous ninja star flies through the door behind her and slices her in two.  

I retreat to the kitchen, but the house we're in is old and creaky.  Every footstep I take makes a loud *creak* which will give me away to the killer.  So I just stay still hoping he doesn't know I'm there.

The killer walks into the kitchen and starts firing those large ninja stars at me from his cannon.  They miss horribly, and I realize he doesn't even see me.  He leaves and I go back into the other room.  The bodies are now gone.

Another girls walks into the room and doesn't seem panicked at all.  SHe's also unarmed.  I ask her if she's playing the game, and she says they are supposed to play a racing game.  She sets up a vide*o game system*, and another girl walks in and they play a networked racing game against other people.

As they sit down to play, I see they are both wearing *string bikinis*, and I get a fantastic view of their asses.  I forget about everything that just happened and hope they will get up again so I can get another look.

-I'm hiding from the killer, when we both hear a loud noise.  The killer stops chasing me and walks outside.  He is some sort of *demon*, and I can see *horns* on his head as he walks off into the night.  

I know that sound we heard is the house about to be destroyed, and I'm very satisfied, because I had something to so with it.  It's going to implode or collapse or something.

-There is an old couple in their house.  The wife says to her husband there is something wrong.  The man says he knows and gives some rational explanation, but his wife tells him he's wrong, that it's the _house_ that is doing evil things.  I can see from his face that he already knows, but doesn't want to admit it.

An older woman walks into the house wielding an axe and says to the couple, I hope I didn't startle you.  The old man looks like he was expecting this.

About time I had an exciting dream!

----------


## The Cusp

Another early day at work.  Sometimes I think the boss is doing it on purpose.  His brother that I work with certainly thinks so.  I don't really care, I call in more hours than I work because I'm good at what I do.  Everyone else takes all day and milks the hours purposely.  That's the only reason I have so much free time to spend on my DJ.

*Glimpse of the Blanket Stealer*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

I wake up in bed to find my blankets being pulled down under the side of my bed.  I yank back and the blankets give.  This tug of war goes on 3 more times, and on the last one, I have to stand on my bed and pull with all my strength to get them back.

I roll my blankets into a ball and place them in the center of my bed, then leap off the bed and turn on the lights.  Then I dive down and quickly look under the bed.

I don't see anything at first, but there are shadows in the back.  I take a long look under the bed starting at the top against the wall, then scan down slowly till I get to the foot of the bed.  There I see a round patch of blackness I only get a glimpse of.  As soon as I see it, it make this weird bark noise and zooms off to my left.

I look around for whatever it was, but find nothing.

My last blanket stealer dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=287

Almost has that sneaky SOB!  I'll get him next time.  He almost pulled me under the bed with the blankets in that one, next time I'll let him.

I figured out what is inducing these dreams.  When it gets too hot, I cast off my extra blankets between the bed and the wall.  That way I can just reach down and grab them if it gets colder.  So obvious now.

But that only explains the recent ones, not the countless time it happened to me as a kid.

*Snowballing Shoes*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm in Petawawa, and my parents told me I would have to sleep at my grandmother's tonight because it was going to be too cold.  I'm walking to my grandmother's when I realize it's not cold at all, and I might as well go home, since it's just around the corner.

I sprint as fast as I can to my house and across the front lawn.  When I get onto the driveway, I realize I lost a shoe on the lawn.  I go back to look for it, and find a pair of my work shoes.  There is a third identical shoe with them.  I gather them all up and spot my runner a short distance away, and collect that one as well.

I go into my house and the entrance is clogged with my mother's shoes.  There are 2 to 3 pairs of her shoes on each step leading to the basement.  The few steps into the kitchen are completely blocked with her shoes and some of her books

Funny, my mother always used to complain about all of _my_ shoes, boots, sandals, cleats...

Lost the first half of that one to taking dream notes during a false awakening.  That's getting old really fast.

I don't know how they link, but it started off like this...

I'm sitting at a bar with some guy, when some dude comes up and tells me I'm going to have to ditch that guy if I want to meet any women.  I see the women in question looking over and giggling.

While I really want to go meet those women, it would be a complete asshole move to ditch this guy like that.  I'm torn between my two options, and can't decide.

END.


And now back to the beginning of the night.  I was trying for some Hypnagogic Imagery, but it took a _long_ time to happen.  Probably because I had taken a nap earlier in the day.  It also lasted an unusually long time, but I was caught up in the content and didn't try force a dream body.


I see 2D representation of the platonic solids in order, each inside it's own circle.  I watch them for awhile and notice in particular the duality of the cube and the octahedron, how the are the same shape.  The same with the dodecahedron and the icosahedron.

Other images of random objects appear, and I manipulate them into the circles.  When I place an object into one of the simpler dual shapes, it comes out the complex version more evolved.  A slingshot that goes into the cube comes out of the octahedron as humongous catapult.

I play around with this for quite some time.


I'm not even sure what counts as lucid for me anymore.  The line between hypnagogics and regular dreams is getting all messed up.  Plus I usually just react in my lucids, and I think it may happen more than I give myself credit for.

----------


## The Cusp

Messed up my sleeping pattern by taking too many naps this week.  Barely slept at all last night.

EDIT:  A fragment I didn't bother to post yesterday
*
FRAGMENT:  Ultimate Tooth Brush*
I'm at Gary's, and he's holding a strange looking tooth brush.  The handle is a 3 foot long clear green plastic that has a sharp curve to it.  The end with the brush is detachable, and I can see more heads inside the handle, ready to spring out like a switchblade once the current one gets worn out.

----------


## The Cusp

I purposely ignored my dreams last night so I could get caught up on my sleep, but remembered this one anyways.

*Girls, Girls, Girls!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Decent

I'm returning from a *camping* trip.  We get out at a mall, and I drop my camping gear along side the building and go into a grocery store.  When I come out, my *gear is gone*.  I had lots of stuff too, most of my clothes, all gone.

There are two *bums* standing outside looking for their belongings as well.  They had their sleeping bags out there, but they are *missing* also.  One of the bums says he know where they put the stuff, and I follow them around behind the building to a small *shed*.

The door to the shed is *locked*, so I *kick* it open, only to find nothing inside.  I go back into the grocery store, which is now a wedding reception, filled with my family and friends.

All the girls I know keep coming up to me and flirting with me, getting all close and cuddly, and I'm loving every minute of it.  Girls come up to me while I'm with other girls and are all over me.  I worry for a moment this will get me in trouble, but none of the girls seem to mind and I go with it.

The *wedding reception* becomes a my grandmother's house, with all the same people, and even the leftover wedding *cake*.  Chocolate, it was very good.  And of course the girls just keep on coming!

I'm laying on the floor in front of the television, when Anne-Marie comes up and lays down in front of me.  I hold her close and it feels really good.

SOmeone says to my brother that the neighbours complained about all the bags of *garbage* he left in the front yard, and he just shrugs sheepishly.  

Forgot as many details as I remembered in that one.  I've been noticing girls checking me out quite a bit lately.  Must be going to my head.

----------


## The Cusp

*Blanket Stealer's Wrath*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm laying in bed when my* blankets* are* pulled* violently underneath the side of my bed.  I pull back, but it's* too strong* for me.  I struggle against it for the longest time, but keep* losing* ground.  Eventually it relents, and I get my blankets back momentarily.

I *remember* last time I piled my blankets in a ball in the middle of my bed, but that doesn't seem like it will do me any good.  It's *reach* is long and it's very *bold* this time.  

Again my blankets are grabbed and pulled, stronger than ever.  My arms  are pulled down the side of the bed as I hold onto my blankets.  I *feel* an *arm* both through the blankets, and on my bare skin.  It feels like it doesn't have a solid body, like a ghost, or touching a very thick static field.

Previous Blanket Stealer dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=342

Lost focus this weekend.  Too much junk food left me feeling blah, and I couldn't concentrate that well on my dreaming. Or anything for that matter.

*
Fragment:  When the Shit Hits the Fan
*I'm talking with my brother, and he tells me that *2008* is when the world wide *catastrophies* begin.  I tell him I know, and open my cupboards to show him they are all filled with cans of *food* in preparation for the coming *disasters*.

I downloaded a bunch of "Coast to Coast" radio shows yesterday.  It no doubt caused that dream.  Very entertaining show.

Now lets just hope that was only a dream...

----------


## Big Moot

I love Coast to Coast.  I listen to it when I'm coming home from gigs late at night.  It keeps me between the ditches!

The blanket stealer dream is scary. I like it.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a good idea to store food for the bad times, which are coming.

----------


## The Cusp

> That's a good idea to store food for the bad times, which are coming.



Yeah, wish I could afford to do it in real life.


Took a nap before dinner that did me a world of good.  

*New Dog*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm at my grandmother's, and my family is assembled in the backyard on the porch.  I walk over to the pool and a dog that looks like their dead dog Hoagie follows me.  As it gets closer, I see it different dog, a smoky lead pencil gray in color.

The dog walks right up to me and I sit down at the edge of the pool to pet it.  My mother says "Somebody's found a new friend..."

----------


## Moonbeam

> Yeah, wish I could afford to do it in real life.



It doesn't cost much.  Just buy stuff on sale, a little bit extra every time.  Doesn't have to be the good stuff, when the bad time comes you'll be glad you have it.  I was just thinking that maybe you should pay attention to that dream.

OK enough about that. :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> It doesn't cost much.  Just buy stuff on sale, a little bit extra every time.  Doesn't have to be the good stuff, when the bad time comes you'll be glad you have it.  I was just thinking that maybe you should pay attention to that dream.



Yeah, but if I pay attention to that one, I have to pay attention to all the other ones with tidal waves.  Storing food won't do me any good underwater.  While i am pretty far inland, I am right along the St Lawrence river, and I can't help thinking a tidal wave would follow that.  Plus I live in a valley...  But I have my tire tube ready.

That one had me thinking of those dreams, and in them the stars are usually spinning and changing place.  I was wondering if that's what a pole shift would look like.



*Fragment:  Young Elvis*
I'm at a concert in a bar like the Hard Rock Cafe with my family.  A young Elvis is playing on stage.  There is a Volkswagon beetle on stage beside him, tilted forward, shining it's headlight into the crowd.

I think how lucky my mother is to be able to see young Elvis, since she's such a big fan.

*Fragment:  Apartment*
I go into the basement apartment where I used to live.  Ricco and Shawn are living there now.  I see a map view of a long hallway leading to a secret sun room, from a previous dream.  

I ask if the room is still there, but they tell me there are only renting this half of the building.  I'm disappointed since it was such a cool room.  Plus we no longer have access to the parts of the apartment we share with the girls.

Every time I dream of my apartment, it's a composite of every one I've lived in, plus every one I've ever dreamed about, so it's never exactly the same. 

*Fragment:  Quarters*
I'm at a restaurant with my family.  My brother is getting upset at something, and I want to get him to play the arcade machine with me, but we have to leave soon.  My parents walk up and inform us we're staying.

I put a bunch of quarters into a laundry machine, then my brothers walk off to the arcade game.  I remember it had very cheap graphics.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings



So tired lately.  I've been waking up torn between going back to sleep and remembering my dreams.  That indecision has been costing me both.

*Crystal Clear*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm with my *brother* amongst a group or *tribe* of people.  They make me touch a clear *octahedral crystal*.

As soon as I make touch the crystal, *knowledge* of the tribe begins to flood my head, and the world around me looks like I'm seeing it through a blue lense.  I *know* everything about them, their entire history, everything about every person in it.  An important part of their history is that they are all only a part of my dream, and don't exist outside of me head, which means I'm dreaming!.

No longer wanting to deal with these people in my lucid state, I make them all *disappear* like they never existed.  I can feel them all in my head, and getting rid of them is just like flicking a switch. They all just fade away into nothing.

Wish I could remember more of that one.  As well I had a long dream about some girl I can't really remember.  I can still feel how close we were.  I miss her and I can't even remember her...

RL INFLUENCE:  Was looking up how to grow crystals yesterday.  They grow in the shape of the platonic solids you know.

----------


## Caradon

That was a cool dream! And a nice way to get Lucid. Congratulations on gettig lucid again.  :boogie:  I hope you get more soon.

----------


## Caradon

> That's a good idea to store food for the bad times, which are coming.



What bad times do you mean exactly? I've been kind of out of touch with things, is there something I should know?

----------


## The Cusp

> What bad times do you mean exactly? I've been kind of out of touch with things, is there something I should know?



Just a dream fragment where my brother told me disasters start in 2008, and I had a food stash in preparation.  Just a dream.  (who am I trying to convince?)


Went to bed too early, and woke up _way_ too early.  Good sleep tonight for sure.

*The Big Picture
*I couldn't get any specific details from my recall this morning.  But it seemed I was getting a broad overview of the whole night's dreams, even the dreams of the past few nights.  There were areas I spent a lot of time in, maybe even a consistency to my dreams.  

It was like I was remembering all my dreams at once.  There was something more about it I can't grasp, which is why I wanted to write a long post about having no recall.  I just don't know anymore.

Like that one day I had total recall.  I know happened because I wrote it down in my journal, but I can't remember what it was like.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cusp, now your brother is having the dreams!  The prophetic Cusp brothers?





> What bad times do you mean exactly? I've been kind of out of touch with things, is there something I should know?



Oh no just the usual.  Don't worry, if I here of anything specific I'll let you know.

Congrats on the lucid, Cusp.

----------


## The Cusp

No, I meant that dream I had about my brother.  He has no time for dream recall, being a new father and all.  I can't wait until my niece has the platonic solids dream.  I _know_ she will.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

i didnt crop it, thats the full image. how about this one for you:

----------


## The Cusp

I dunno, that one doesn't have the same look.  Nice wingspan on the ears though. 


Almost gave up on my recall with nothing to show.  But persistence paid off! 

*Won't you take me to... a Zombie Town!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

Sean and I get a *ride* back from a party with Joel.  We drive into a tiny town win the middle of the night.  Something we said has Joel *mad* at us, and when we all get out, he *leaves* without us, saying we can find our own ride back.

I'm quite angry, so it's fine by me, and I plan on *hitch hiking* home.  But as I look around, we're in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night, and there is not a car in sight.  Even the corner store is closed. I consider a taxi, but it's too far to go, and there are no phones around.

I spot Sean wandering off into some building, and I run to catch up with him.  In the doorway, I see some sort of projected *hologram*, an advertisement of some sort.  I wave my arms through it, then walk right through the hologram myself.

Inside is an *arcade*, where Joel is standing at a machine.  The machines all look like they were *salvaged*, and most of them are open with makeshift *components* hanging out of them.  I wonder if this is a real arcade, or just some guy's collection/hobby until I hear Sean say he needs quarters to play this fighting game that looks really cool.

There are two guys working there, with pale zombie like features.  I take a second look at them, and they seem to be working there, so I just dismiss them as *f-ugly*.  But every time I catch a glimpse of them, the seem a little more zombie like, until the point where they come to get me.

The *zombies* advance on me and I look behind me for a way out.  It looks like I could get out the window, but when I look closer, it's blocked off.  They have me cornered now, and I yell at my friends to run as I prepare to tangle with the zombies.

The biggest one comes at me, tall and fat, and I *punch* him a few time while evading his attacks.  His head is soft and rubbery, and my punches have little effect. 



*Fundamentals*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK

It starts with a *triangle* formed from three lines.  I'm pushing it along or moving it, and it gets bigger and more complex as I go.  The triangle has something to do with *consciousness*, and I attach it's vertices to other shapes with matching vertices.  There were platonic solids mixed in there somewhere as well.

I had *discovered* something fundamental to do with dreaming here, and I logged onto *Dream Views* to share my discoveries.  I made several long posts, and which tons of people replied to.  I did me best to answer all of them. 

I remembered this one early in the night.  It came to me and I wasn't even aware I had fallen asleep yet!  At first I thought it was just my imagination, but then I remembered dreaming about it 3 separate times in a row.  I was lucid somewhere in there as well, but it was just too abstract to remember details.

Listened to the Coast to Coast episode with Gregg Braden.  That guy's giving away the secrets of the universe!  The things he talks about are what my dreams have been showing me.  Download the torrent here...http://www.monova.org/details.php?id=319761

----------


## Octavii

i'm not sure i understand half of what your saying...lol

_'platonic'_ - i know that word - but probably jus cos i took geology for a year  ::?: 

you seem to have some pretty kool dreams, complicated and abstract...lol good luck deciphiring those!  ::lol:: 

some tips on dream recall - {if ur interested} 

+ it helps to go through the dream in your head {in chronological order if you can}
+ try not to move so much when you do this and think only of the dream you just had
+ even try saying some of the conversational speech to yourself, picturing it all in your head 
+ make a note of the details as these help to stick it into your mind, especially people you recongised {friends etc} and their role
+ keep going the dream over and over in your head for as long as you can untill its a detailed story you can recite
+ and it does help to have paper n a pen nearby to jot things down as they come into your head before they go

i find that after doing all that, i can remember my dream really well and when i type it all out on here i even remember new bits. you probably knew all this already but you posts seemed kinda short... :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

The Cusp, I thought it was really cool the way you walked thru a hologram to get to the arcade and the way the machines were pieced together.

There are two guys working there, with pale zombie like features. I take a second look at them, and they seem to be working there, so I just dismiss them as *f-ugly*. 

LOL!! 

The *zombies* advance on me and I look behind me for a way out. It looks like I could get out the window, but when I look closer, it's blocked off. They have me cornered now, and I yell at my friends to run as I prepare to tangle with the zombies.

Very noble.. taking on the zombies so that your friends can get away! 

The biggest one comes at me, tall and fat, and I *punch* him a few time while evading his attacks. His head is soft and rubbery, and my punches have little effect. 

Ewww.. did your fist kinda sink into his face?  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

I had a cool zombie dream the other night too. I love zombie dreams!

----------


## The Cusp

> you posts seemed kinda short...



What?  My posts aren't short, they're... concise.  Yeah, that's it!

Thanks for the recall tips, Octavii.  You just summed up everything I try to do, but it's the humidity that's killing my recall.  Not sleeping well.





> Ewww.. did your fist kinda sink into his face?



Yeah, it was kind of like punching a ham. 

*
I saw a kid get hit by a bus yesterday!!!

*Well, I didn't actually see it, but I was crossing the street and saw the bus stop suddenly, blocking both lanes of traffic.  He wasn't moving, so I figured he must have hit a car.  BUt as I walk around and I start to see the front, there is no car in the way, and I think "Oh no..."

I walk a little further and see legs laying on the ground.  I run up and there is some kid laying there.  The windshield of the bus is all smashed in.

Amazingly he looks fine.  He looks up at me and say "I was hit by a bus..." like it's funny.  Then tells me he just got the wind knocked out of him.  I see two tiny drops of blood on the ground, but can't find any wounds on him, so I check his mouth and nose out real close.  Nothing.  It was his elbow that hit the bus window.  A tiny cut, and some purple marks in the spiderweb shape of the broken glass.

That kid was superman!  Made him lay there till the ambulance came, but he was fine.  Every time someone new would walk over, he'd say "I was hit by a bus...".

----------


## The Cusp

*The Claw*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I climb out a *basement window* into a hole in the front of it.  I try to *climb* out, but there is only a *narrow crack* through the earth high above me.  I can see daylight through the crack above me as I'm *trapped underground.*

For some reason I'm unable to pull myself out frontwards, and can only pull myself up *sideways*.  But the crack is too narrow to fit through sideways.  I need to *widen* it.

I start thinking about how I'm going to widen the crevice, and find tht I'm holding some *metal claws* in my hand.  I begin *hacking* away at the earth.  It's both effective and fun!

That picture is generally what the claws looked like.  But it was way more balanced than that picture suggests.  It was a really nice weapon, and it felt really good flailing it around.


*Fantasy Troops*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I leave *class* with a *garbage bag* full of something slung over my shoulder.  I'm looking for somewhere to *dump* it out and *assemble* it.  I remember they used to do this in the *science lab*, so I head downstairs.

As I approach the lab, I can hear a class inside, so I can't use it.  I see Jeremy across the hall, he waves and we talk back and forth across the hall until we both get distracted by a gorgeous girl between us.

I head back upstairs still looking for somewhere private to dump the garbage back.  As I get to the landing in the middle of the stairs, rows of Brak *soldiers* begin marching down the stairs .  They are fierce looking, all decked out in armor and weapons.  

I *bow* to them as they pass and say "My lord...", hoping they will think I'm just a lowly servant.  They ignore me, and I try to get upstairs, but the stairwell is jammed with all kinds of mythical soldier creatures.  Like something from a Clive Barker novel, there are so many of them around me I can't move.  I bow and say "My lord" several times, one soldier gives a funny look to the one beside him as I do.

Eventually this 12 foot tall white creature walks up the stairs.  I jump out of his way, then follow in his wake to get up the stairs.  Everyone gets out of this giant's way.

----------


## Moonbeam

Your claw-hand kind of looks like Wolverine's weapon, which I always thought would be one of the coolest X-man things to have.

----------


## Clairity

> *I saw a kid get hit by a bus yesterday!!!*
> 
> Well, I didn't actually see it, but I was crossing the street and saw the bus stop suddenly, blocking both lanes of traffic. He wasn't moving, so I figured he must have hit a car. BUt as I walk around and I start to see the front, there is no car in the way, and I think "Oh no..."
> 
> I walk a little further and see legs laying on the ground. I run up and there is some kid laying there. The windshield of the bus is all smashed in.
> 
> Amazingly he looks fine. He looks up at me and say "I was hit by a bus..." like it's funny. Then tells me he just got the wind knocked out of him. I see two tiny drops of blood on the ground, but can't find any wounds on him, so I check his mouth and nose out real close. Nothing. It was his elbow that hit the bus window. A tiny cut, and some purple marks in the spiderweb shape of the broken glass.
> 
> That kid was superman! Made him lay there till the ambulance came, but he was fine. Every time someone new would walk over, he'd say "I was hit by a bus...".



Wow.. that must have scared the crap out of you until you realized that he was ok.

I think it was very admirable that you stayed with him until the ambulance came (you're my hero)!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Cool dream! Yeah, Clive Barker has some strange stuff. I've read a couple of his books. Great and secret show, Weave world, some short story collections, and another novel I can't remember the name of.

Crazy seeing somebody hit by a bus. Glad he was OK!

----------


## The Cusp

It was nice and cool last night, I had the best sleep.  Didn't eve bother with recall, wanted no distractions from my sleep.  But this one came back to me anyways.

*Onion World*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Great!

There is some guy, and I see the world through his eyes and *beliefs*.  I notice how *different* everything looks compared to how I see the world.  I switch *perspectives* and see the world form yet another guy's viewpoint.

I keep jumping from person to person, experiencing their world view.  But after awhile, I begin to notice *inconsistencies*.  Things a particular person believes in are quite real to them, but don't *exist* at all for other people. 

At first I find that odd, that there should only be one reality for everyone.  But I continue switching perspectives, and I realize that each person lives in their own all inclusive reality.  There are endless layers realities.

That dream reminds me of Castaneda, and how he said there were realities on on top of the other, like the skins of an onion.

----------


## The Cusp

I started playing the game Dungeon Runner yesterday, lost track of time, and went to bed way too late.

*Dungeon Runner's Reality*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I dream I'm playing the game Dungeon Runner.  At some point I see a *close up* of one of the boss' *arms*.  It's broken up into sections, and these sections are *growing* bigger, thicker.

When the arm is done doing it's metamorphosis, my view pulls back to show the *whole* enemy again.  But he's not in the game world, he's in the *real world*!  I attack and take him out before he has a change to register the transition and get his bearings.

I see more enemies, *tough* creatures I was having a hard time with in the game.  I really don't want to take them on in RL.  But as I'm *worrying* about it, by brother and some friends of mine run up and take the monsters out with one hit.  I can hardly believe how easily they went down, and my *confidence* goes way back up.  I run into the heart of the fray, crushing beasties left and right.  

This one was hard to remember.  It was all over the place and everything kept changing.

*Fragment: Concert*
I see something on the TV about *Sloan* playing a big concert for the end of the summer before school starts.  It looks awsome, and I was really looking forward to it.

But then I realize it's a week into September, and I *missed it*!  But that makes *no sense*, I wouldn't have missed it, and I start to remember being at the concert.  Little fragments of watching Sloan play at all the other concert venues that I've only dreamed about in the past.

I find dreams having to do with dreams I've had in the past very difficult to remember.  Which is getting to be a problem, since my list of recurring dream areas keeps getting longer.

----------


## Clairity

> At first I find that odd, that there should only be one reality for everyone. But I continue switching perspectives, and I realize that each person lives in their own all inclusive reality. There are endless layers realities.
> 
> That dream reminds me of Castaneda, and how he said there were realities on on top of the other, like the skins of an onion.



Wow.. a dream of real depth.. a truly "thought provoking" dream!  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Cusp

> Wow.. a dream of real depth.. a truly "thought provoking" dream!



meh.  It was kind of old news.  First read about that concept 15 years ago.  Although it is one thing to read about it and ponder the idea, it was quite another to experience it so literally in my dream.



The temperature has finally dropped enough to get a decent night's sleep. I'm not making any effort to remember my dreams this week, I want to get caught up on my sleep instead.  Actually, that may have already happened...
*
Fragment: Helmet of Studliness +5
*I see an orange helmet on the ground, which means it's rare or magical. I pick it up, then check out my inventory to see it's stats.  I'm shocked to see I have one of every single item, page after page after page of stuff.

So what do I do once I have everything?  I use it to impress girls of course!

Hey baby, check out the size of my sword!  hehehe

----------


## The Cusp

So tired this week...

*
Fragment: Wet Fart
*I'm at a camp and I let one rip.  It felt like it might have been a wet one, but I'm not entirely sure, and need to find somewhere to check myself.

People keep distracting me, and I eventually climb a tree to change my shorts.

Luckily, it was just a dream!

----------


## mark

I have just read your journal its great! some of your dreams are really funny!

I check out that verdic maths and platonic solids which are way above me ha ha but I love it how alot of your dreams focus on that type of thing...seems like you could extract alot of meaning from them.

Also that blanket stealling thing sounds insane! I have something similar. I dream every now and then of a face next to my bed just staring at me...like the one from the grudge when the girl goes into the attick. How long you been having that dream for then?

oh and as you have placed alot of links to tv shows why dont you check out www.tv-links.co.uk its great has loads of shows, movies, music, documentaries etc

----------


## Clairity

> So tired this week...
> 
> 
> *Fragment: Wet Fart*
> I'm at a camp and I let one rip. It felt like it might have been a wet one, but I'm not entirely sure, and need to find somewhere to check myself.
> 
> People keep distracting me, and I eventually climb a tree to change my shorts.
> 
> Luckily, it was just a dream!



Ain't that the truth!  :tongue2:  ..  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Fragment: Wet Fart*
> I'm at a camp and I let one rip. It felt like it might have been a wet one, but I'm not entirely sure, and need to find somewhere to check myself.
> 
> People keep distracting me, and I eventually climb a tree to change my shorts.
> 
> Luckily, it was just a dream!



The correct medical terminology for this phenomenon is "spray fart".

----------


## Clairity

> The correct medical terminology for this phenomenon is "spray fart".



Ewwwwww  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings





> The correct medical terminology for this phenomenon is "spray fart".



First time I've heard that term...

Mark, thanks for taking the time to read my journal, and also for _not_ commenting on the spray fart dream.



I regret not leaving myself enough time for recall this morning.  Had some interesting dreams last night. 

This is from a nap yesterday.
*
Fragent:  Foggy*
I'm standing in a room talking with my father, when I notice a television turn on for no reason.  I stare at it for a moment trying to figure out what's going on.  As I look at the television, everything else around me becomes foggy.

I realize I'm dreaming, and the white fog becomes worse and worse, until I can't see anything but white, and I wake up

Waking up in all my lucids lately.  Guess I'm out of practice

----------


## EmilySian

Ive had that dream before! Where a televison just turns on! Usually im standing in another room, then when I go in there, theres noone there. Freaky......

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

That would be odd. My uncle has had that happen to him when he stayed over at a friend's house, only it wasn't a dream. The T.V. kept turning on and the owner of the house would yell, "Turn that off!" and it would turn off, then it would turn on again later and he'd have to yell again. He explained to my uncle that he has a ghost in his house and always turns the T.V. on at night.

Well, I don't really want to go read 15 pages of dreams, so I'll just go by your recommendation. Which ones should I read? I'll read the ones you have after this, but this is just for the previous ones.

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, don't kill yourself Idec.  If you really want to read it, just scan the titles, pictures and keywords.  Hopefully you'll find something that intrests you.


My last lazy day of the week here.  One more fragment, then back to some serious dreaming.

*Fragment: Dungeon Vac
* I'm running through a dungeon, collecting treasure piled up in the corners.  It's taking too long picking up every individual piece, so instead I use a vaccum cleaner to suck it all up.  Works like a charm and speeds things up immensely.

Played dungeon runner and vaccumed yesterday

----------


## mark

ha ha hI was tempted to comment on the wet fart dream lol it was really funny lol

its mad about the fog...that would freak me out lol

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, a vacuum sure would make everything easier. Too bad there wasn't a monster or two you couldn't have used it on ^.^

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Where would you plug it in?  ::huh::

----------


## The Cusp

> Hahaha, a vacuum sure would make everything easier. Too bad there wasn't a monster or two you couldn't have used it on ^.^



The reason there wasn't any monsters is because I had cleared out the dungeon level I was on, but couldn't find the exit to the next level.  I spent the 20 minutes before bed running circles through and empty dungeon with only crap treasure littered on the ground. 

I made sure to respawn the levels last night so there would always be plenty of enemies. 

*Zombie Zapping*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm running through a half *dungeon,* half *school,* killing *zombies*.  I zap them with *lightning*, and they all die very quickly.

I was just starting to have fun with my lightning, and can't find any more zombies to kill, so I *resurrect* the ones I've already slain.  I kill them over and over again, bringing them back to life each time.  But each time I raise them from the dead, they come back a little *stronger*.

Eventually, my lightning has no more effect on them, and I *run* for it.  I make it outside with some other people who dash for the tree line to *hide*.  I don't think staying still is a good idea, but I join them anyways.

From our hiding spot, I see *soldiers* patrolling the area.  I watch as zombies* attack* them, then use that opportunity to sneak by unnoticed.

That building I ran out of is in my dreams a lot.  My last trip there is here (Complex Trap dream):
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=287
 It's a composite of many places from RL, but it always seem pretty stable and coherent in my dreams.  I may give dream  mapping another shot, at least get a map of that area drawn up

----------


## mark

> That building I ran out of is in my dreams a lot.  It's a composite of many places from RL, but it always seem pretty stable and coherent in my dreams.  I may give dream  mapping another shot, at least get a map of that area drawn up





Zombie dreams are class lol I have only had a few like but they are always fun to look back on  :smiley:   :smiley: 

I have heard this dream mapping before...how would you go about doing that? because I sometimes have dreams about a supermarket  that I swear I have seen numerous times. it would be great to make a map of a dream

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I was just starting to have fun with my lightning, and can't find any more zombies to kill, so I *resurrect* the ones I've already slain.  I kill them over and over again, bringing them back to life each time.  But each time I raise them from the dead, they come back a little *stronger*.



Lol. Awesome. I could spend hours doing that. I think it might be a little more fun with a sword, though.  ::ninja::  
Haha.

----------


## The Cusp

How to go about dream mapping... It's not as easy as it sounds.

Ideally you're good a drawing and can just whip one up.  Ultimately I want something like those old sea maps with sea monsters everywhere.


There are various map making programs, I find the ones geared towards rpg games to be more useful for this type of endeavor. 

My last attempt, I gathered up a bunch of clip art images with transparent backgrounds and pieced them all together.  It started off well, but quickly grew to monstrous proportions.  

Scale can be a problem as well.  When you start, you have several small maps, like islands, and as they grow, they link together in odd ways.  Nothing about it is easy.

Right now I'm torn between a hand drawn map or making custom software.  Both will take me equally long to finish.

----------


## mark

hmm sounds difficult but interesting...I have looked at some RPG map generators I think it would be best to use them...I can imagine a hand drawn image could be really annoying if you happen to make a mistake lol I wouldnt know were to start but im intrigued I will have a think about this sounds great   :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww! Dream mapping is my RL nightmare! Every time I start one the world adds in roads that make everything hard to map out, and then new places pop up and some disappear for long periods of time when I try so I gave up... But now that you want to do it, I suddenly want to try again too... O.o 

Though, it would be wonderful to _know_ which road leads down what nightmare I've locked away so I can keep it that way [especially that Hell building next to the Mexican Seafood restaurant I worked in... right next to downtown's Holy Skyscraper Tower]

I've never tried making a map any other way than by hand, maybe that's why I give up so quickly? Gee... now I'm tempeted to draw one

----------


## Caradon

I would never be able to make a map of my dreams. They change according to my thoughts and feelings to much.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm definitely going to make another attemtp at dream mapping now.  It being so difficult makes it all the more worth while.

*Lost in Space*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm on my block, outside in front of Jason's house with my mother.  The houses all look abandoned, and there is stuff littered everywhere, like everyone left in a hurry.

Our kitchen counter is outside on the lawn piled with *dirty dishes*.  It seems like every dish we own is dirty, and my mother wants to wash them.  I have a *bad feeling* that *something catastrophic is going to happen*, and try to convince my mother to leave the dishes for later and come home where it's safer.  She say's she can't let people see that mess of dishes, but I convince her to come with me.

We walk around the block, and as soon as we enter our house, the whole thing begins to rumble and *takes off into sky!*  I look out the window as the ground shrinks away beneath us.  We pass a *floating island* in the sky, that looks like it was ripped out of the ground.  It has a large building on it.

The floating island begins to *follow* behind us, but we are moving much faster, and we slowly leave it behind.  As I'm watching it trail behind us, I notice the edges of the building are ripped apart, and think that can't be *air tight*.  

Then I notice the house window I'm looking out of can't be air tight either, just as the *earth shrinks away into nothing* as we leave it behind.  I turn to ask my brother if he saw that floating island, but he's busy floating himself towards the front of the ship.

I'm in a long *cylindrical corridor*, yet I can *see through the walls* out into space.  I wonder how I can see through the walls, but the view is so spectacular, I quickly forget about it.

I make my way to the front control panels where my parents and brother are.  As soon as I get there, the ship *lurches* to a *stop*, and a *warning* flashes on the main screen informing us that we overshot our first destination by 200 something or other.

My father pulls out a long sheaf of cards (like credit cards) that unfolds down to the floor.  The very first card is *missing*, and there is only an empty plastic pocket where it should be.  Those cards had our *flight plan,* and without the first one, the rest are *useless*.  What's more, we forgot the card on earth, and don't know the way back.  We have no choice but to *wander aimlessly through space.*

Directly in front of us is some sort of *galactic super highway*, a thick white line with on and off ramps.  We can see other ships traveling on it.  We head towards it to see where it will take us.

Space is a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there with my parents.  The view as we were leaving earth was just mind blowing.

----------


## mark

Sweet!! I love space dreams its something I have wanted to experience since I was young...bet it was incredible!!  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow that was cool, and I love the picture.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome dream. And, I agree, that picture is great.

----------


## Octavii

lol thats a pretty cool dream, i'd love to have one in space! i wonder what it all means too...

----------


## The Cusp

Took too many naps yesterday, didn't sleep well.  Wasn't even sure I fell asleep until I remembered these.

*Revenge!*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm standing outside, when Kleiche pulls up in his truck and tells me to hop in.  I do, and as we drive along, he chats away amicably.  I remember that he recently ripped me off and *owes me money*.  

Is he nuts?  I made it very clear I was going to *destroy him* the next I saw him.  Then I figure maybe he plans on paying me back, so I just ride it out to see what happens.

We pull up to my house, and get out.  He still hasn't mentioned the money, so I begin to *yell* at him and *push* him around

Yesterday I was fantasizing about the day I finally track that bastard down.


*Free Trip*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm at my grandmother's with my parents.  There is a place mat on the table and my grandmother tells my father it's his and he'd better take it with him.  I see it has a rip in the corner, and she say's it's from Nova Scotia.  I notice it has pictures of sailboats and is bigger than it was a moment ago.  My father takes it like some long lost treasure.

We has stayed at my grandmothers and are now leaving.  I can see the extra bedroom are all empty, and I joke to my grandmother "Well, at least you don't have to clean!".  I give her a hug, and we go to the front door to leave.

We are leaving on a trip to Russia, and my parents plane leaves at 9:00.  I had won a free trip, so I was on a different flight.  Mine leaves at 8:00, and I don't have enough time to get to the airport.

I get really mad at my parents for messing up my flight.  Then I realize I can't afford the time off work anyways.  My prize was only the flight, and I wouldn't have the money to do anything once I was there.  

Money dreams.  Why can't I just dream up some lottery numbers...

----------


## The Cusp

I must be paying the price for last week's laziness with my recall.  It's gotten rusty already.  Could have been the killer day I had at work yesterday as well.

Dreamed of my grandmother again, and my uncles.  My uncle Bob was being beamed down by a UFO, then it would beam him to a different spot a few feet away.

Also I have the cage feeling of having dreamed of a monstrously large intellilgent animal, a dog I think.  I can feel it, almost recognize it, but it's like I'm looking at an energy cloud or something.  It's just annoying having it so close, and I can't reach it.

----------


## Necco

I liked the dream about lost in space! 
  That was very intresting. The image also helped 2 folow along. :wink2:  :Clap:  ::happy::

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, everyone loves that space picture.  I knew what picture I would use as soon as I woke up.  From the movie Zathura, Jumanji in space.

I think stress is killing my recall. My job just melting away my sanity...

*Custom Treasure*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK


I'm dungeuon running, coming across various treasure chests.  I press the Up directional key to approach one, and instead the chest, begins to stretch out longer.  The down key shrinks it back down.  I expect the left and right keys to make it taller and shorter, but they just turn my character.  I try the PageUp and PageDown keys on a hunch, and they adjust the height of the treasure.

I also fight various enemies, and have several close calls where I don't notice how low my life has dropped, and chug a potion just in the nick of time.  At one point, I'm near death and out of potions, and achieve victory by a thread.  I only have a hair left on my life bar.

Video games always give me the most boring, repetitive dreams

----------


## Clairity

That is a great pic and I really liked the movie Zathura.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

yeah I enjoyed Zathura too. I've always wanted to get into space in a Lucid. But I have never been able to do it. Once I get so far away from the earth no matter how fast I fly, The earth never gets any farther away from me. It's like it follows me LOL. I haven't tried in a long time though I'll have to try it again soon.

----------


## The Cusp

> Once I get so far away from the earth no matter how fast I fly, The earth never gets any farther away from me. It's like it follows me LOL..



I've had similar problems when trying to fly really fast.  I ended up going so fast everything around me was a blur, and there was no longer any frame of reference to gauge my movement.  It was like I wasn't even moving anymore. :Sad: 


Should never have taken a week's vacation from recall.  Every time I've interrupted my dreaming practices, I've had to start over again from square one.

Just another crappy running through a dungeon collecting treasure dream last night.  But this time the treasure was crystals.

I've decided take up crystal growing and was researching it yesterday.  I'm interested in the platonic solids, so why not grow my own?  I got some *Alum* at the grocery store today, the simplest to do.

But the ones I really want to make are Bismuth crystals.  It's a metal used as an eco friendly alternative to lead in fishing weights and shotgun pellets.  It makes the craziest crystals.

----------


## Clairity

Those crystals are beautiful!

----------


## Necco

Wow I never thought crystals looked so beautiful. 
    So you went to the store to by some aluminum. How fast dose it take for the crystal to grow?

Custom Treasure
this dream was hot! 



> I only have a hair left on my life bar.



 – I could almost feel the intensity!

----------


## The Cusp

Alum, not aluminum.  Used in pickiling, it's that taste in baking soda.  Those ones only take a few days or weeks, and aren't nearly as spectacular as the Bismuth crystals.  Bismuth is a metal with a low melting point, and the crystals form as it solidifies.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's cool, though, if only it didn't have that bitter taste [maybe that's a goof thing though, I might of tried to eat it if I ever owned any and didn't know that]. It sounds like a nice hobby. Never tried to grow crystals before... though I'd love to try sometime.

----------


## The Cusp

Haven't been able to sleep at all lately, it's gotten really hot again.  The only fragment I can remember was about giant Bismuth Crystals.

By the way, growing crystals with Alum sucks.  I oversaturated my solution and only got a bunch of tiny ones at the bottom.  Alum is too slow.
Plus, *my alum mixture smells and tastes suspiciously like Gatorade.
*
Off to Walmart today to look for Bismuth.  You just melt it down on the stove in a steel bowl for instant crystal gratification.  So they say.  Molten metal on the stove sounds like fun to me!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Well I haven't been here in a while! Where do you live, Cusp? The weather has been a bit... weird... this month in the midwest of the States, but our air conditioning is included in the rent so we turn it on whenever is needed.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eep, bismuth, haven't worked with that metal yet but I do know that it's on the periodic table so its a pure element... transition I think... that's more than enough to keep me away from it... good luck with your crystal growing.

----------


## mark

crystal growing...nice one man! lol the only crystals I have grown are copper sulphate crystals  ::roll::  ha ha

Im inclined to agree with you...molten metal on the stove is very cool! esp because I have a obsession with volcanoes so anything moltem I can play around with for hours lol

Oh thanks for the comment man yeah Dr Who is great what do you think about Cathrine Tate being the new assistant then?

----------


## The Cusp

Well, I haven't grown squat yet.  No bismuth today, didn't want to wait 40 minutes the Sunday bus.  But soon...

Cathrine Tate?  You mean Martha Jones!  She's great, no Rose, but I like how she gets jerked around in Rose's wake throughout the season.  I don't want to say too much since you're probably still watching the season, I think they're playing the final episodes with the master right now.  

Boy, I gotta start posting some dreams soon.  It's been 3 weeks of abysmal recall.

----------


## mark

well I heard that the woman who plays martha is not gonna be in the next season its gonna be cathrine tate the lass from the christmas special run away bride, dunno though I may be wrong ha ha

----------


## Moonbeam

Pretty crystals and sig.

----------


## The Cusp

Ugh... I haven't slept well in days,  Getting maybe two hours of sleep a night if I'm lucky.  It's like I've forgotten how to fall asleep.  But I finally had a dream last night.

*Chick Magnet*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm walking down the hall in my *high school* and come to a doorway jammed full of people, students and teachers.  On kid reaches down, picks up a case of *beer* over his head and walks off to the teachers lounge.  It's the *last day of school* and they are celebrating.

I continue down the hall and *out* the *front door*.  Two friends are walking in front of me, and I' following behind them, feeling left out, when Sarah starts walking beside me.  Then S. walks with us and grabs takes my hand.  She seems to want to make Sarah *jealous*.

We walk down the street and come to a laundry line, like an umbrella made of wire.  S.'s friend is doing laundry, and she says to me, "Sorry about the *underwear*."  I don't see any at first, then find a few pairs of *panties* strung up, they aren't even sexy.

S's friend is giving me *the look*, S. is all over me, and Sarah is sitting across from me so that I can *see up her skirt*.  I begin to consider the possiblities...

Stupid alarm...  Things were just starting to get good

----------


## Clairity

> then find a few pairs of panties strung up, they aren't even sexy.



LOL!!





> S's friend is giving me the look, S. is all over me, and Sarah is sitting across from me so that I can see up her skirt. I begin to consider the possiblities
> 
> Stupid alarm... Things were just starting to get good



Foiled by the alarm!  ::D:

----------


## mark

ha ha thats mint lol. The panties on the line made me laugh

Dam alarms lol spoil everything!  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragent:  Triforce*

I see a 2d Triforce design on a church like roof.  The corner triangles fold down and meet to form a pyramid.  Then it starts changing into more complex shapes

----------


## Caradon

Good to see your getting some recall back. Hope you get some better sleep soon. I've had that forgotten how to fall asleep feeling before. I know it sucks!

----------


## The Cusp

It's got to be the weather.  So humid lately, doesn't cool off until I have to get up for work.

Anyways, I was hoping to have a Bionic Woman dream last night, but no such luck.  The first episode was pretty good, that show has potential.

*So much Soul
* *Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
There is a man or some sort of *animal*, and I can see it's *soul* around it's body.  It's like a graying blue energy shape that surrounds his body.  His soul is huge, and this gives him *power* he uses to *attack* people.  It's weird seeing his body and soul, like seeing two images at once, superimposed.

I notice I  have a large soul around me as well, maybe even* bigger* than the guy attacking people.  Realizing I'm at least as strong as he is, I attack this soul monster and we battle it out.

Little more than a fragment, but better than nothing.

----------


## Clairity

> I notice I have a large soul around me as well, maybe even* bigger* than the guy attacking people. Realizing I'm at least as strong as he is, I attack this soul monster and we battle it out.



Our hero!  ::content:: 





> Little more than a fragment, but better than nothing.




Geez, even your *fragments* are more interesting than a lot of my non-lucids!  ::roll::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Our hero! 
> 
> 
> Geez, even your *fragments* are more interesting than a lot of my non-lucids!



I concur.  I mean about my dreams too, not yours, Clairity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That sounds like a pretty badass fragment, Cusp. I hate when I can't remember the rest of cool dreams like that.

And yeah, the Bionic Woman premier was pretty tight.  ::cooler::

----------


## The Cusp

Hero?  I almost made wrong choice in this next dream.  

*Orphaned
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

There is some sort of nameless *catastrophe*, and my *family* and I have to *flee*.  My brother and his wife have *died*, leaving thier *baby* girl orphaned.  My father tells me we can't take her with us, as we have no food to feed her, and she'd *never survive* our journey.  Just then I can her her *crying* upstairs.  She's been alone for a day and a half, and the *fear* and *panic* in her crying is heart wrenching.

I'm telling my *mother* we have to leave, and just as I'm about to tell her the situation with the baby, she's gone.  I look for her outside and she wanders out of a house across the street with a gypsy looking *bandana* on her head and a *backpack* on her back.

I tell my mother to listen carefully as I tell her the situation with the baby.  As soon as I tell her, I can her the baby crying again.  The sound is so *sad* that I can't ignore it and go upstairs to check on her.

I'm a little *afraid* of what shape she'll be in since she's been left *alone* for a day and a half, but when I enter the room, I see my cousin Michelle.  Michelle looks to be about 7 years old, and her and another cousin I don't have, have been taking care of the baby.  There are bottles of formula and clean diapers laying by the crib.

Michelle is super happy to see me, as taking care of a baby is a big responsibility for someone so young.  She yells out my name in delight, and I give her the *biggest hug*, relieved she's been taking such good care of the baby.  My other cousin hugs me as well and I* kiss* them both on the *forehead*.

Hmmm... haven't seen my niece in a long time.  They go away every weekend to the cottage.  Took me about half an hour to remember that dream, I just didn't give up on it.

*Junk Food Looters
* *Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
Some friends and I are in a *grocery store* that is closed for the night.  We are helping ourself to the *food*.  I'm trying to grab stuff that doesn't require *cooking* and that won't *go bad*.  Unfortunately, the only food that meets those requirements is all junk food.  We have to leave soon, and I'm not at all happy with my unhealthy goods. 

People start shooting *machine guns* and I run out of the grocery store and hide behind a potted plant.  While everyone else if fleeing from the machine gunners, I decide to raid another store instead.  It seem the whole mall is being *looted*. 

I'll chalk that one up to all those Coast to Coast AM radio programs I download and have been listening too every day.  Raiding grocery stores is turning into a theme with me.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hmmm... haven't seen my niece in a long time. They go away every weekend to the cottage. Took me about half an hour to remember that dream, I just didn't give up on it.





That one was worth trying to remember!





> 







> Some friends and I are in a *grocery store* that is closed for the night. We are helping ourself to the *food*. I'm trying to grab stuff that doesn't require *cooking* and that won't *go bad*. Unfortunately, the only food that meets those requirements is all junk food. We have to leave soon, and I'm not at all happy with my unhealthy goods.



Next time, please remember that most fruits and many vegetables can be eaten raw, and are much better for you.

----------


## montrealhorizons

> *Orphaned*
> 
> There is some sort of nameless *catastrophe*, and my *family* and I have to *flee*.  My brother and his wife have *died*, leaving thier *baby* girl orphaned.  My father tells me we can't take her with us, as we have no food to feed her, and she'd *never survive* our journey.  Just then I can her her *crying* upstairs.  She's been alone for a day and a half, and the *fear* and *panic* in her crying is heart wrenching.
> 
> I'm telling my *mother* we have to leave, and just as I'm about to tell her the situation with the baby, she's gone.  I look for her outside and she wanders out of a house across the street with a gypsy looking *bandana* on her head and a *backpack* on her back.
> 
> I tell my mother to listen carefully as I tell her the situation with the baby.  As soon as I tell her, I can her the baby crying again.  The sound is so *sad* that I can't ignore it and go upstairs to check on her.
> 
> I'm a little *afraid* of what shape she'll be in since she's been left *alone* for a day and a half, but when I enter the room, I see my cousin Michelle.  Michelle looks to be about 7 years old, and her and another cousin I don't have, have been taking care of the baby.  There are bottles of formula and clean diapers laying by the crib.
> ...



Your dreams sound so heartfelt and vivid. I imagine it must be very captivating, I usualy have a hard time invoking any kind of emotion what so ever in my dreams regardless of the context. I find myself being more or less stale.

Also, that Onion Dream from a few pages back sounded blissful  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> Next time, please remember that most fruits and many vegetables can be eaten raw, and are much better for you.



 Actually, I didn't take those because they were A) too heavy to carry, and B) they go bad.  Although next time I'll grab some just for the seeds.  Felt like the end of the world again.





> Your dreams sound so heartfelt and vivid. I imagine it must be very captivating, I usualy have a hard time invoking any kind of emotion what so ever in my dreams regardless of the context. I find myself being more or less stale.
> 
> Also, that Onion Dream from a few pages back sounded blissful



I was going to say my abstract dreams like the onion one are pretty emotionless, but I just realized that's not true.  I guess wonder would be the proper emotion I was feeling.  Just never thought of that word as an emotion before, always thought of it as a question.


Went to bed too early and it messed up my sleep. 

*Fragment: Dog Map*
There is a map that only I have the ability to see (I'm so friggin' special!).  I can *shift my perspective* so that the map reveals it's self over top of my current reality.  But the only *landmarks* on the map are *dogs*.  I follow the map switching back and forth between the map view and the world around me, trying to find all the dogs one by one.

I was bit by a dog yesterday :Sad:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Aw... maybe you were dreaming up dogs for landmarks as a way of revenge? Gee, why did it bite you, you provoke it?

----------


## Caradon

> I was bit by a dog yesterday



Hope it wasn't to bad a bite! Was it a big dog?

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings





> Gee, why did it bite you, you provoke it?



Didn't provoke it.  I suspect it was Karma.  My boss threatened me, stiffed me on my pay, then told me I have emotional problems when I wasn't happy with it.  I was furious, and must have imagined beating him with a wooden machete at least a hundred times. 

and then there's this I posted a in a dream mapping thread awhile back.




> Anyone ever read the Dragonlance books and know what a Kender Map is? In the books, the Kender are notoriously bad map makers, and map out things like a vicious dog that tried to bite them, or a shiny rock instead of relevant landmarks. That might not be a bad approach in this instance.



There's the vicious dog, and the day I get bit I dream of exactly that kind of map!  Should have used a beautiful woman as an example instead of a vicious dog.

Wasn't too bad of a bite anyways (medium sized dog), luckily the skin on my hands is tough.


*Armor Malfunction
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

I need some armor, so I cause *metal objects* to f*ly* towards me and stick to me like I'm *magnetic*, then the the metal forms into *plate mail* around my body.  

Unfortunately, once I have my armor fully formed, the metal *doesn't stop* *coming*.  It keeps *building up* around my body thicker and thicker, until I'm completely *buried.*  There is a *cave* like entrance in front of me that I exit from.  But metal keeps flying at me.  It takes me some time to take *control* of the situation

That dream has something to do with how I don't let people get close to me.


*Fragment: Double Doggy*
There is a dog, but it's neck is like a* plastic hoop*, and it's head is attached through the loop with a *plastic nub.*  The dog has an identical loop on it's back end where the tail should be.  

As I walk by it, someone give me crap about what I did to the dog.  I look and it's head is now stuck in the back loop, facing the *wrong way* on it's body.  I wonder if I really did that.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I don't usually let people see the real me either Cuspy, but goodness, my dreams on that never take _that_ sort of demented turn.

----------


## The Cusp

Actually, that excessive metal build up wasn't that unexpected.  Don't know how many time I've seen that happen over the years in various sci-fi shows

*Soaker
* *Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

Two girls, myself and another guy are on our way home.  We walk to the *river* where our *boat* is waiting for us.  We have to step into the water to get to the boat, and I don't want to get my shoes wet, but everyone else is doing it.  I put one foot into the water and step into the boat.  The water just *rolls off* my foot that was in the water, not penetrating my shoe at all, like it's *waterproof*.

As soon as we're all in the boat, we begin to drift, and I notice that the boat is sitting dangerously *low in the water*.  Small amounts of water are *splashing* over the side, and the slightest wave would sink us.

The guy asks me what I think our *chances* are.  I look around and the water is relatively calm, a little choppy, but I tell him I think we can make it.  We start up the engine and head up river towards the *bridge*.

*Rockin' Out
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm in a tiny *bar* with *the guys* from high school.  The only other people there are some kids playing in a two piece *rock band* and one of their friends.  The band is taking a break, and Muldoon asks me "Should I?" indicating the unattended *drum set.*  I tell him go for it.

Muldoon sneaks up on stage and pounds out a *wild beat* on the drums.  The guys in the band pick up guitars and start rocking out with him.  Muldoon looks surprised, and gets off the stage, letting them take over the drums.

The friend of the band watches us intently trying to gauge our reaction to the music.

*Exhaustion
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm *jogging* across a field to the *gym* on base, and my legs so *stiff* and *sore* I can barely move them anymore.  I stop to take a break, then notice there is a *marching band* following behind me *single file*.  Not wanting to be in their way, I force myself to *keep moving.*

I have to push off of my knees with both hands to make my legs work.  I'm not moving very fast, and the marching band behind me are just shuffling their feet, inching along behind me.

I finally make it to the gym, and *lay down* in *exhaustion* on the gym floor.  As soon I do, I see some military *Sargent* standing over me *yelling* about how I'm *out of shape*, but he'll take care of that by tomorrow.

He's trying to get me to run, but I'm absolutely finished.  As he's yelling at me, I summon up the last of my strength and *punch* him.  He just stands there after I hit him, giving me a mean look, and I worry his *training* was just better than mine.  But it was just a *delayed reaction,* and a look of *pain* and *shock* spreads over his face as he clutches his stomach and slowly crumples to the ground.

I just lay there and rest.

That last dream is a bad omen to start the week with.  I have a feeling my boss isn't done fucking with me.  He'll likely give us difficult jobs, which is fine because it means more hours for me.  


Also before bed, I was designing a php space game (My rpg got too complex, start fresh in space).
I came up with the idea that the planet's populations would produce random numbers of specialists, which could be assigned to various tasks, needed to pilot space craft, ect.

And that's exactly what I dreamed about.  Worked very well in my dream!  Got to test it out, which was cool.  A little incubated problem solving, not done on purpose.

----------


## Necco

::laughhard:: *Exhaustion*
That was interesting and funny. With all the strength you had you punched him! ::laughhard:: 
U sure he wasn’t crying afterwards.  To me you were awesomely brave to bunch a military Sargent.

 I also like The image you used for *soaker*. That’s a million dollar slow motion of water!- great job

----------


## Moonbeam

Isn't that a weird feeling, when you are exerting yourself physically in a dream?  I never really noticed doing that until recently.  So many things to discover about dreaming!

----------


## Clairity

> He's trying to get me to run, but I'm absolutely finished. As he's yelling at me, I summon up the last of my strength and *punch* him. He just stands there after I hit him, giving me a mean look, and I worry his *training* was just better than mine. But it was just a *delayed reaction,* and a look of *pain* and *shock* spreads over his face, and he slowly crumples to the ground.
> 
> I just lay there and rest.
> 
> That last dream is a bad omen to start the week with. I have a feeling my boss isn't done fucking with me. He'll likely give us difficult jobs, which is fine because it means more hours for me.



LOL!! Love the delayed reaction!  ::D: 

Was it really a bad omen.. did your boss give you difficult jobs?

----------


## The Cusp

No, work has be surprisingly good so far.  I was almost worried I was going to get fired when I went in Monday.

My dreams were too boring to bother recalling today.  Didn't feel like typing out a long boring narrative.  Just a fragment as an example.
*
Fragment: Stew*
I'm at a family dinner at my grandmother's, and we're having stew, which apparently my father made.  My aunt says to my how good it is, and that it's even better than Pepere's stew.  I give her a funny look, because it's nowhere near as good as my grandfather's stew.

----------


## The Cusp

Had a long time travel dream last night.  It was all over the place.  All I really remember was a satellite emitting this spiral slinky time wave.

EDIT: Had some vivid nap dreams I couldn't remember.

----------


## Caradon

I love crazy Time travel dreams Like that.

----------


## The Cusp

*Bus to Co-ed Change rooms
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I get on the *school bus* with my *table saw* and *miter saw*, and start looking for empty seats with *plugs* on the wall.  There are wall plugs every few feet on the walls of the bus.  The bus is packed, and I don't see an seats at first, but at the back of the bus are all my* friends*, and they aren't packed in as tightly as the rest of the bus, so there is plenty of room for me.  Berrigan gets up and passes me carrying a table saw of his own, and I check to make sure he isn't coming back before I steal his seat.

I get off the bus and as we file into the school, I notice the *seniors* are all huge *7 foot tall brutes*, and I wonder how come they're so big, I must be a senior by now, and I'm not that big.  I reason it's because they are on the football team, then think, wow, *that must be some team!*

Then I see a hot blonde who I always had a major crush on walk by.  She spots Fitz, who looks exactly like *Rhade* from Andromeda, and smiles at him.  From the look he gives her, I can tell they had something going over the summer. I wonder how the  hell Fitz got so *buff*.



I go into the school (My first day at a new school), and I realize I don't have a *locker*.  People seem to be putting locks on any old empty locker, so I try to find one that isn't being used.  I walk around a bank of locker (Now in a changing room) and spot an empty one.  As I'm putting my stuff in, I notice there are *only girls around me* (all wearing cheerleader uniforms) and they are all getting *changed*! ::shock:: 
*
Worried* I accidentally wandered into the girls locker room, I get up and look around the other side of the lockers where I just was, and there are guys and girls there.  Co-ed change rooms?  I go back to the side with all the girls and pick a locker *right in the middle* of them.

*Assembly Challenge
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm teamed up with some girl in some sort of school* scavenger hunt* where we have to *find* and *solve puzzles*.  We're led to a *shape puzzle* on the ground by some sort of Reality show host looking guy.  I notice beneath the shape puzzle is another puzzle, with a *question* on a *matchbox*.

The match box puzzle is upside down compared to the shape one, and I wonder if we're supposed to do both, or choose one.  I try to read the question on the matchbox, but it keeps *changing* on my before I can make it all the way through the sentence.  

I give up on the matchbox and concentrate on the shape puzzle.  It makes no sense either and I conclude that it's *impossible*.  I ask the *host* how I'm supposed to solve that, and he shows me.  There was a *ruler* with the shapes used to figure out the puzzle, and it's the straight edge of the ruler that *completes* the shape and *reveals* the solution.  "Just slide the ruler over..." he tells me.

I'm impressed with the *"outside the box" thinking* to the solution.  Then I begin to wonder why he gave us the answer so readily.  I realize he would have told the answer to anyone, we were just the only ones who thought to ask.  The ruler trick was like taking *a step back* and seeing everything from a *wider perspective*.  The realization that this guy was here to help was like taking yet another step back for an even wider view.

The girl and I run back to write down our answer, excited we have a big *advantage* over the *competition*.  We get to the gym where the rest of the school is gathered, all of them filling out answers on paper.  Everyone is *copying* off each other.

I start to fill in our newly answered question, and am dismayed to see a whole lot of other questions I haven't answered yet.  Luckily my partner has many of them and she starts giving my the answers.  One question is a series of numbers which starts off with the *Fibonacci sequence*, but keeps *changing* as I try to write it down.  I give up on trying to remember the sequence and just copy down one number at a time.

Each time I write a number down, some other girl copies what I write.  As we're the only ones with this answer, I lay down on my back with my paper above me so she *can't see*.  Her partner, a very *large dude*, begins to hastle me, and I tell him off.

Next thing I know I see a half a dozen *7 foot tall seniors* staring down at me as I lie there.  They close in to *lay a beating on me* and I *punch* and *kick* with both arms and legs.  Everything around me is just a confusing tangle of people, and I stand up head and shoulders above everyone else.  The entire gym is just one* large tangle of people fighting.*



*Small Town Ghost Town
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm *riding* at night with some people who claim not to know where we are going.  But I *recognize* the area as the outskirts of a small town I used to live in called *Bourgette*.  We get out in a neighbouring small town that only exists in my dreams, but this place always *mesmerizes* me with a feeling of *nostalgia.*

I walk around the town (day now), and it *feels like coming home*, even though I only half recognize everything.  Eventually I realize there are absolutely *no people* in the town.  *I find that odd*, but can't quite figure out I'm dreaming

I was noticing inconsistencies in my dreams all night.  Lucidity is just around the corner, I can feel it!

----------


## The Cusp

The notes for the first dream I had last night read "*Chicken Soul Goth*".  Whatever that means...


*Alien Invasion
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm standing on the *rooftop* of an office building, watching *flying disks* gather around the top of other buildings in the distance.  I lose sight of the disks, and my parents want me to talk to Bevan, who has bee having *behavior problems.*

I talk to him like a *normal person* instead of treating him like *damaged goods* like everyone else has been doing, and he seems relieved.  As we talk, he points out the flying disks which are back in force.  There are pouring out of the clouds, and the skies are *infested* with them.

As I watch the disks, a *20 foot tall* green *alien* appears on the roof of a building across from us.  It sits down and *sinks through the roof* of the building *disappearing*.

Next, a red skinned alien peeks it's head over the side of the building we're on and it's face breaks out into a *slow smile*.  Another purple skinned alien climbs up beside the first one and smiles as well.  Without warning they *spring into the air* and begin *chasing* people.  More aliens begin to appear out of nowhere, *12 feet tall,* all with different colored skins, and chase people.  

I almost jump off the side of the building to *get away,* but decide that would be a *very bad idea* at the last moment, and *dash* for the *stairs*.

The aliens were from an issue of Ralph Snart Adventures.  I'd post a picture, but the creator Marc Hansen is really anal about people using his stuff, and it's impossible to find online.

*Theme Song
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at an outdoor *barbeque* and everyone attending is *standing on the railing* of a *gazebo*.  There are a bunch of guys standing across from me acting all *tough* and giving me a *hard time*.  Instead of mouthing back to them, I decide to do a *back flip* off of the railing.

In mid flip,I realize I'm not going too land on my feet, so I throw my arms out and *grab the railing*, adjusting my landing.  I stick my landing perfectly, and having grabbed the railing like that made my flip look extra *cool*.  I just stand there for a moment with a *"Yeah, that's right.."* look on my face. 

Andre walks up to me, we start chatting and I follow him around to the barbeque.  There is *music* playing, and as the current song ends, the *theme song* from *Doctor Who* begins to play.  I strike up a cool pose and *pretend* I'm playing a *base* to the opening notes.  Then I stop and realize everyone is *looking at me* like I'm *crazy*.

I've always been a Doctor Who fan.  When I was younger and went to dances, there was this dance version of the Doctor Who theme song they would play now and then.  My friends and I were usually the only people to dance to it.

After doing acrobatics in my dreams like that, I sometimes get the feeling I could pull it off in RL.

*Super Stud
Warning: Graphic Sexual Content!
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
Jo-Anne is all over me, and so is some other girls I don't know.  I go lay down on the couch, and the unknown girl stradles my chest with her crotch in my face.  She takes off her shorts while Jo-Anne watches from the doorway.

The girls asks me if my thumb is short enough, referring to the odd angle I have to put my arm at to reach her naughty bits.  I start to work her clit with my thumb and she seems amazed I'm so good at it.  

I notice a babysitter laying on the couch across from us.  She is watching and playing with  herself, as is Jo-Anne from the doorway.

The girl on me is getting close, so I go in with my mouth and she yells out "Oh my God!  You still do _that_!?!?" like it's unsanitary or something.  But she makes absolutely no effort to stop me.
 :boogie:

----------


## The Cusp

*Impending Operation
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm talking to my *father* on the *phone*.  It seems like he want's to say something, but won't and I'm getting annoyed with him *beating around the bush*.  Just as I'm about to hang up, he hells me he has to get an *operation* on his *heart* and *kidney*.  His voice is all scared and quivery.  For someone who's been an asshole tyrant his whole life, his appalling display of *weakness disgusts* me.  I don't quite know what to say, and imagine the operation.

Yay, another long weekend, another family dinner.  I can't stand turkey.  

*Shape Conductor
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

A small cluster of three *triangle*s appears on a screen, and i can move them around by pointing my moving my finger through the air.  A cluster of three pale white *squares* appears, and I direct them towards the triangle with my other hand.  As soon as they *collide*, the shapes cancel each other out and *disappear*.

More grouping of squares and triangle begin to appear in greater and greater numbers, and I send them sailing into each other, canceling each other out, like *armies clashing*.
*
The Big Picture*
I didn't recall details from my dreams last night as much as I recalled an *overview* of all my dreams.  In particular how I was *transitioning* from one dream to the next.  It was that shape dream above that made it obvious, since in was such a drastic change from the shapes to a "normal" world.  I went back and forth to that one several times.

It seems like my dreams were *layered* one on top of the other, with *fixed* entry ways and exits into other levels.  I remember specifically the order in which they were layered didn't change at all, and I was traveling back and forth from dream to dream.  Nor did the  "doorways" I was using to get there.  The overall coherence and of it seemed very uncharacteristic of dreaming.  I would have expected more randomness.

I think this happens every night, I just haven't been able to see the big picture like that before (actually, I've had 2 other "big picture" recalls, both in the past year).

I just get the feeling there is something important about that, and I don't think I did a very good job describing what I was trying to get across.  Maybe some inspiration for my dream map in there, but that would take dedicated software to recreate, and I don't have the time for that right now.

----------


## mark

Just looking over some of your dreams...man Im loving the alien invasion its great by the way whats that picture form?

----------


## Octavii

Thats very interesting actually, the stuff where the dream is layered and you can go back and forth. I think your right there, thats happened to me a few times, though i  don't think i had any intention on doing so. 

hmmm...interesting

----------


## The Cusp

> Just looking over some of your dreams...man Im loving the alien invasion its great by the way whats that picture form?



I just use the google image search.  I have no idea where most of my pictures come from.






> Thats very interesting actually, the stuff where the dream is layered and you can go back and forth. I think your right there, thats happened to me a few times, though i  don't think i had any intention on doing so. 
> 
> hmmm...interesting



I'm so glad to hear you say that.  Now I know it's not just me.  I'd really like to explore that more, but it's going to take some time I think.  Or at least some dedication to lucid dreaming, I'm so lazy with that.

----------


## Caradon

Looks like your getting a lot of recall again, thats cool! I had a dream about an alien ship coming out of the sky a couple nights ago too. There were only two aliens and one ship in mine though. I didn't get around to posting it. Been to busy to post most of my dreams lately. Just been scribbling them fast in my note book for recall purposes.

----------


## The Cusp

> Looks like your getting a lot of recall again, thats cool!



Indeed it does, and about time too.  Seems I had a whole month of crappy recall.  


Had some good recall last night as well, but I'm not going to write those ones down.  It was all naked women and sex.  Nobody wants to hear about that...

Besides all the sex, I can vaguely remember a lot of stuff happening in the sky.  Lots of ships, and I was moving through the sky, with or against them I don't know.
*
Fragment: Wings of Light*
There are delicate wings of which I can only see the outline made of a golden glowing light.  I'm trying to extend the wings, make them catch wind.  I cause something to flow into the wings but it's not air, and they begin to flutter ever so slightly.

----------


## Moonbeam

Weird--I started to reply that I wanted to see a picture of the wings, and they appeared in my "quote"!

Beautiful description and picture.  So many of your dream images are that way.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool wings, that had to be a pretty nice thing to see in a dream.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hey now, who says we don't want to hear about naked women and sexing??  :Hi baby:

----------


## Caradon

At least you were having a good time!

----------


## The Cusp

I was in the process of recalling 2 other dreams when the imagery from this one popped into my head and completely overwrote the first two I was working on.

*Flat Earth: Doomsday Scenario
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

There is a large guy who looks like the *Juggernaut*, holding a *white sphere* on a thin wand in his hand.  He's pointing it at me and the spere begins to *vibrate* and *hum*.  I don't know what it's supposed to do, but I want no part of it, and *push* the sphere *away* with my hand.

At this point I become aware of *the planet hurtling away from the sun through space*, and the Juggernaut tells me "_You_ did this!".  I can vaguely remember holding his white sphere in my hands, but I know this *disaster* has nothing to do with me.



I watch as the planet flies through space.  It's very colorful in space, filled with those *colorful gas clouds* you see pictures of.  As we hurtle along, the world's *oceans* begin to *bulge* at the back end of the planet, *receding* from the front.  This build up gets bigger and bigger, until most of the ocean floors on the entire planet are *bare*, with one big bulge of ocean at the very back of the planet.

All the water at one end makes the planet *lopsided*, and everything *tilts* 90 degrees, with the water bulge at top and the ocean floors turned desert at the bottom.  I'm in the middle like I'm standing on the ledge of a very tall building.



The world gently rights it's self, but once it's level again, the *build up* of oceans is *released*, and surges across the entire planet in one giant *wave*.  I'm watching from a standard world map view, and when the wave hits the eastern border of the map, it bounces back and traverses the world yet again.  *Back and forth* this giant waves rocks the world.  As it passes, I hold on to North America with both hands as the water washes over me.

I'm back in my apartment with my father.  I assume I'm high enough up that the water doesn't reach me, but worry about the *structural stability* of the building.  It seems to be holding up well.  My father says to me *"That wasn't so bad for the end of the world"*, but I can still see the waves smashing the planet.  We lucked out in a freak pocket of the world that was safe, but *everything* else is *gone*, and worse, I know it was *done on purpose*.  I wonder what will be left for us.

I watched little bits of X-Men 3 the other day, which accounts for the Juggernaut, and the wings from the other night.

Back to my layering theory.  The planet and the waves were the top layer of this dream.  There was a lot more going on in the next lower layer (Juggernaut, apartment) but those parts are like another dream I can't remember.

So not only are dreams layered and interconnected, but they could be interrelated as well.  I think that what happens in one dream affects all your other dreams.  I definitely see coherent structures in my nightly dreams, I wonder if that pattern continues throughout all my dreams, week after week, month after month?

It's kind of frustrating trying to figure this stuff out.  I have to wait 'till I go to bed to work on it.  One night at a time...

----------


## Necco

*Fragment: Wings of Light*

 The image with the bright wings, that’s Hot!!! Its an image worth a thousand words!. It’s so pretty!
That was a beyond awesome dream!!

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings




*
Fragment: Chicken Tripe
*I'm eating chicken.  I notice a *chicken leg* on my plate has a patch of *nasty* looking *skin*.  As *I look closer*, the skin is all *honeycombed* like *tripe*.  The honeycombing is in an *icosahedral* pattern.  It looks absolutely *disgusting,* all mushy and slimy.   I think to myself there is *no way* I'm eating that.

For those not in the know, it was the Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend.  My uncle brought a friend of his to dinner because his friend's family has a tradition of serving tripe every Thanksgiving.  Poor guy.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Flat Earth: Doomsday Scenario
> * *Clarity*: 5/10
> *Importance*: 5/10
> *Sleep*: OK



What an incredibly insane dream!  :Eek: 
And I like the Light Wings dream and image, too. Good stuff.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Doh, looks like I lost my picture of the Juggernaut.  That's the problem with using random net images.  I have go back and check periodically and make sure the haven't been replaced with porn images.  It's happened before... :Oops:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I have go back and check periodically and make sure the haven't been replaced with porn images.  It's happened before...



Hahaha! Nice.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

> For those not in the know, it was the Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend. My uncle brought a friend of his to dinner because his friend's family has a tradition of serving tripe every Thanksgiving. Poor guy.



Yukky. :tongue2:     Is that served with stuffing and cranberry sauce?

----------


## Grod

Whoa! Interesting dream journal. I liked the Hero's one, and the one you wrote about the space invaders kind of dream sounded pretty cool. 

Lol, I had to post something so you wouldn't think I was some weird guy who just reads your dream journal.

----------


## Grod

> Regular Dreams
> Lucid Dreams
> Comments
> Hypnagogic Imagery 
> False Awakenings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha Ha! 

Sorry for the double post, but that was hilarious.

----------


## Caradon

I liked the end of the world dream. I think I kind of know what you mean by layered dreams. Sometimes I have dreams that are interconnected with each other. Is that what your talking about?

----------


## The Cusp

> I liked the end of the world dream. I think I kind of know what you mean by layered dreams. Sometimes I have dreams that are interconnected with each other. Is that what your talking about?



Exactly, although I'm beginning to think it's not sometimes, it all the time.  It's only sometimes you remember how they are interconnected.  


Crappy dreams last night, I was playing tower defense games yesterday, and that's all I could remember of my dreams.  Placing towers and upgrading them.  Wasn't even a good game...

----------


## mark

ah man that tripe dream is nasty...its horrible stuff that is..yuk.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ew... never had tripe or heard of it til now... But wow, that is sick...How can people stomach it down?

----------


## italianmonkey

i used to have recurrent nightmares and horrific HI about tripes when i was a child

it was terrible ::shock::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Is tripe really that horrific? I can tell it has an abhorrent texture but eww... it must be terrible if it can do that to a person.

----------


## italianmonkey

i was very fussy with food at that age

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, if I were to be forced tripe, I think I'd be fussy too.

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, tripe nightmares!  I don't blame you Italianmonkey.  Just talking about it gave me bad dreams, I can't imagine being forced to eat it!


Tough week at work, my muscles have been killing me.  Been sleeping very deeply the past two days, and can't remember squat.  Been sleepin in too, which hasn't left me much time for recall.

*Fragment:  Dream Walkers*
There are dream walker (maybe I'm searching them out) and I'm evaluating their abilities by observing the goemetric shapes associated with them.  In particular from  the *Phi spirals* coming off their bodies, how tightly wound they are and how far out they extend.

Too much geometry in that for a story line, like trying to write a story about an algebra equation.

----------


## EmilySian

Lol. That tripe dream's funny! :smiley:

----------


## AURON

you never fail to amaze me...even your simple dreams are complex

----------


## The Cusp

Oct 12
*Dream Walking: Baby Steps
* *Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm lucid and something utterly *ridiculous* happens, and I remember thinking "If I had any doubts this was a dream, I don't have them anymore!"

I decide try to find some other *DV members*.  I do this mentally, I'm aware of my dream body just standing there, but not of my surroundings.  I'm traveling in my mind, but there are no surroundings there either, just some strange visuals and a sense of movement.  I try several people, some I can't *connect* with, some I can feel something at the *other end*.

There were too many similarities in to a space game I'm currently playing, and I started shipping off *resources* to my DV *targets*. 

I'm interrupted by a *gorgeous girl* with long wavy black hair who walks up and seems totally in love with me.  I think she was* impressed* with what I was just trying to do.  I put my arms around her, and we're so *comfortable* with each other it's like we've know each other for ever.  Three of my friends standing with me can't believe their eyes or my luck, meanwhile I just go with it, like it's the most *natural* thing in the world.

If anyone received a shipment of minerals in their dreams last night, that was from me! lol.
Should  have taken dream notes on that one, but I figured that ridiculous event was so strange there was no way I could forget it.  I was WRONG!

----------


## The Cusp

Just had the most disturbing False Awakening from a nap!

*The Case of the Missing Weed
* *Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I wake up to find the door to my apartment wide open, and get out of bed to inspect it.  My apartment reeks of pot, and the smell is seeping out into the hallway.  I can't decide if it swung open on it's own if if someone opened it while I as sleeping, then I remember I left my weed out in the bathroom.

I check the bathroom and everything is gone, my weed, my lighters, my stinky bong, everything.  Just the empty space where it usually is glaring at me.  I can't imagine that anyone would steal that stinky on bong, and check in the cupboards beneath the sink on a whim.  

I find everything packed away in there neatly on a tray.

I constantly worry I'm stinking up the hallway in my apartment building.  My last batch was very pungent.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> There were too many similarities in to a space game I'm currently playing, and I started shipping off *resources* to my DV *targets*.



You wouldn't happen to be playing part of the X series, would you?






> I constantly worry I'm stinking up the hallway in my apartment building.  My last batch was very pungent.



One of the many disadvantages of living in an apartment building. That would really suck to FA into.

By the way, love the "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" avatar.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## italianmonkey

i SO knew you were interested in that dreamwalking thing just to impress girls :p
(joking)

----------


## The Cusp

> You wouldn't happen to be playing part of the X series, would you?



Nope, just a browser game called Dark Galaxy.  





> i SO knew you were interested in that dreamwalking thing just to impress girls :p
> (joking)



No, no, I use my wings to impress the ladies. :wink2:   And I didn't want to name names in that dream, but I do believe you were the inspiration for that one.



*Insects, Insects, Everywhere!!!
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in bed and there is some kind of fuzzy blanket like picture hanging on the wall above my pillow.  There are what look to be *fleas* *crawling* all over it, and *jumping* onto my bed.  I take a closer look and they seem to have tiny *spider legs*, and I can't tell if they are fleas or spiders.  As I'm trying to figure out which, one of those disgusting *millipedes* runs up the tapestry.

I run to get a paper towel to kill it with, but when  get back, I find *my entire room is covered with insects*.  There are *ants* all over the floor, *beetles*, millipedes.  There are just *too many* to start *squishing* with my paper towel.

Then I notice an *ant hill* on the floor, with at least a hundred ants *clustered* at the entrance.  I grab a bottle of cleaning spray and blast the ants.  The spray *foams* up on the ants, and when the foam dies down, the ants are gone, but there are a pile of dead,* silver bugs*.  The silver bugs have *bloated* oval bodies with short legs that look like they wouldn't even touch the ground.  Their silver color is powdery, and coming off on the floor.  They are sick looking bugs.

I look away for a moment distracted by some larger insects, and when I look back to the silver bugs, they are in the process of *being eaten* by ants.  I'm sort of happy the bugs are *cannibalizing* *each other*, it make fewer insects for me to take care of.

I don't have bugs, and will be giving the place an extra good cleaning today to make sure it stays that way :tongue2: .  But I do work in a lot of shit hole apartments with things crawling everywhere. ::?: 


*Cake Hole
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in my *high school cafeteria* and there is a huge spread of different cakes layed out on the table.  I start off with a peice of chocolate cake out of a plastic container, then take a piece of the the large *square* cake in the center.

I take an *edge* piece because it has more *icing*, when when I finish my cake, there is a long fluffy line of icing still stuck to my plate.  I take a big forkfull and put in my mouth, but it *tastes awful.*  Like *whipped egg* or something.  I scoop the remaining icing back on top of the cake and try something else.

I was craving something sweet when I went to bed, but didn't have anything.

I'm very disappointed with those dreams.  Single extended themes like that means my attention was stuck, like I had no skill at all.  I need to focus.

----------


## Moonbeam

Both of those dreams seem like they might have come from something physically bothering you.

----------


## italianmonkey

NEVER. PUT. THAT. PICTURE. AGAIN.
i'm phobic about millipedes
BLEARK

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


The only dreams I could remember last night were too similar to other dreams I've had, couldn't differentiate between them

*Bikini Squad*
Fragment

I'm walking down the *beach* when I see a gaggle of *girls in bikinis* coming my way.  I *run* up to them and seem to have the *authority* of a camp councilor, even though *I'm not supposed to be there*.

One of the real councilors *yells at me* from somewhere, and wants to know what I'm doing there.  He says the girls are supposed to be *swimming*, and a couple of them wade out into the *water*.  There is a standing *wave* in the water close to the shore, not moving.  Just a *bulge* in the water that looks kind of *serpent* like.

Doh, just realized I used a bulging snake metaphor where girls in bikinis were involved. :Oops: 


*Flying House*
Fragment
I'm in a *house* with my parents that's *flying* off into *space* _again_.  Only this time, as the house is leaving the atmosphere, it morphs into a spaceship.  The space ship was very penis-like, especially the nose cone.

Geez, what is this? Mr. Garrison's dream journal from Southpark?  My last flying house dream is here...
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=390


*Familiar Compound*
Fragment
I'm *escaping* from this building with some people like I've done a dozen times before in my dreams.  We're hiding in the bushes checking things out, and as usual, there are soldiers patrolling the gate.

Sneaking past *soldiers* is a piece of cake for me, and I lead my group through the woods.

My last visit to that compound is here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=383

I lived near an army base growing up, and as kids my friends and I would sneak onto restricted parts of the base for fun.  We'd pretend we were on some sort of mission.  I was seriously coming home with rocket launchers at 10 years old.  They were single shot disposable ones from the trash that had already gone off, but they were great for playing war.  Morale of the story, sneaking past soldiers is just as easy as it looks on TV.  And when you're a kid they don't shoot you when you get caught!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Doh, just realized I used a bulging snake metaphor where girls in bikinis were involved.



And subconscious innuendo strikes again.  ::chuckle:: 





> I lived near an army base growing up, and as kids my friends and I would sneak onto restricted parts of the base for fun.  We'd pretend we were on some sort of mission.  I was seriously coming home with rocket launchers at 10 years old.  They were single shot disposable ones from the trash that had already gone off, but they were great for playing war.  Morale of the story, sneaking past soldiers is just as easy as it looks on TV.  And when you're a kid they don't shoot you when you get caught!



Ah, man.  ::shock::  I can't even _imagine_ the amount of fun my friends and I would have had, living so close to an army base! You had a privileged childhood.  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Cusp

Mundane fragments last night, went to bed too late.

*
Skipping*
Fragment
I'm sitting on the couch in my house in Petawawa.  My *brother* is leaving for school, and my *parents* are getting ready for work.  I'm not going into work today, so 
I'm just sitting there waiting for my parents to notice that I'm not going in and give me crap.

Never made it in to work today.  I'm horrible for that.

*
Triple Date*
Fragment
Andre, Chunk and I are all dressed up in *suits*.  They have blue suits, while mine is black and Tuxedo like.  I'm looking very sharp.  Our *dates* show up, Jo-Anne, Danielle, and Peggy.  The girls are all done up *formally* as well.  Jo-Anne walks up to Andre, Danielle with Chunk, and Peggy with me.  I can't keep my eyes off Jo-Anne.

*
Late Season Swim*
 *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
 
I'm at our house in Petawawa.  My *brother* is there with his friend Eric, and they are headed off for a *swim* in the *rapids*.  I ask them where they are going, and Eric says to the* whirlpool* now, and then the *Train Trestle* tonight.  

The mention of the Trestle gets me excited, since it hasn't been swimable in years.  I figure because it's so late in the fall, the *water levels* are finally right.  They ask me to join them, but for for reason I decline.  They leave and I go about doing stuff around the house.

Eventually I *change my mind*, the opportunity for a swim this late in the fall is too good to miss.  I start looking for shorts, then realize all my clothes are at my apartment in the city.  I start tearing the place apart looking for something I can go swimming in.

My last hometown swim dream is here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...0&postcount=16

Never made it back home for any swimming this year. ::embarrassed::   I tried to brave the trestle rapids a few year back with my brother, but the water was too high.  He ended up losing his wedding band as we were pulling each out from under the waterfall.  

That picture is of the Suicide rapids.  Damn kayakers keep making up stupid names for them (McDonalds Rapids?  As if!)  At least they provide me with plenty of pictures

*
Smoking Solutions*
Fragment
I go into the bathroom and notice my they tray with my toking paranaphelia has been *replaced* by a blue place mat.  I figure my parents must have done that.  Then I find the tray I was using before and use that one to put the ashtray in.

That one was interesting.  I do use a tray so as not to mess up my bathroom counter.  And I'd like to have two trays, one for the ashtray as well, but there isn't room.  Using a place mat  is the perfect solution to keep my bathroom counter clean!

----------


## Clairity

> *Triple Date*
> Fragment
> Andre, Chunk and I are all dressed up in *suits*. They have blue suits, while mine is black and Tuxedo like. I'm looking very sharp. Our *dates* show up, Jo-Anne, Danielle, and Peggy. The girls are all done up *formally* as well. Jo-Anne walks up to Andre, Danielle with Chunk, and Peggy with me. I can't keep my eyes off Jo-Anne.



HEY.. eyes on your OWN date fella!  ::D:

----------


## mark

I like the date dream lol...if only you were lucid you could have thieved her from him ::evil::  lol

I like the swimming one I thought it was well funny when you started tearing the place apart  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Be a dream man, you don't need swim trucks  :tongue2:   Just find some girls to go with you.

----------


## The Cusp

> Be a dream man, you don't need swim trucks   Just find some girls to go with you.



No way! There's big fish in that river, and the bass tend to follow you around when you swim.  Would make nervous!



Havent been getting out of bed to take dream notes lately.  Plus I've been trying for as much sleep as possible in the morning, which doesn't help either.

*Hero Tracker*
Fragment

I have the ability to track people with special powers.  I can see all of them at once in my mind, they are all connected somehow.  As I look at them, the ground they are standing on rises out of the ground making a little elevated ledge, but only in my mind.

I focus in on on guy in particular.  He has an associated group of people around him.  They somehow know I'm watching them, and they sink into the ground out of my vision.

Heroes is getting good!  About time I had some heroes dreams.

----------


## mark

sweet I love heroes dreams! its a great program one of the best!

----------


## The Cusp

*Early Morning Skip
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm *walking home* from the school bus stop with the guys from the bus.  We all decided not to go to school today.  As we go down the hill, the others get a little bit ahead of me, and I hear them say they're going to go GTing (GT snowracer).  THere is a patch of *ice* between us, and I *slide* down it right into the middle of the group.  "Count me in!" I tell them.

We approach my house and I see my *parents* car in the driveway.  I know they're going *give me shit* for skipping, and probably try to drive me into school.  I slow my pace, *dreading* the coming *confrontation*.

Regretting having skipped work Monday, since I'm getting crap hours so far this week.  The guy I work with didn't show up that day either.  


*Not Supposed to be in School
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm walking through the *empty halls* of my elementary school.  I figure everyone must be in class, and realize *I'm not supposed to be here*.  I think to myself that I had better skedaddle before someone calls the police about a strange guy hanging around the kids.

The first *door* I go to exit from looks like the front steps of the school, but leads to a *dead end* enclosure.  I walk a little further down the hall to another exit and come out in the *deserted* school yard.  I head towards the front *gates*.


*Family Reunion
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm trying to *sleep*, but there my parents are hosting some sort of *family gathering*, and the *ruckus* is making it impossible to sleep.  I get out of bed and stand there in the dark, *listening*.

I hear my uncle *Gerald*'s voice greeting people.  He must have just gotten here.  I hear go into my brother's room and wake him up to say hello.  I know he's coming into my room next, and I walk to the door, which hits me as it opens.  My uncle is surprised to see me standing there in the dark.  We say a quick hello, and he goes to join the rest of my family.

I start *rolling a joint* for my uncle, and just as I'm stuffing the paper, some other family members come and tell me I have to come now.  Not having time to finish, I wrap the half rolled joint into a kleenex and stuff it into my pocket.  I don't want to mooch off my uncle all night.

Lots of family stuff going on for me over the past two weeks.  My uncle Gerald in that dream died a few years back.  Looked like a tough biker, but he was very charismatic, and everyone loved him.

----------


## PatienceMarie

hahah I meant coaches....

You got to forgive my spelling and such forth in my dream journal... I usually write it as soon as I wake up, and I'm not really concious of my errors!

-patience

----------


## The Cusp

> hahah I meant coaches....
> 
> You got to forgive my spelling and such forth in my dream journal... I usually write it as soon as I wake up, and I'm not really concious of my errors!



I can understand that. Spelling mistakes that make actual words are the hardest to catch.  It was still pretty funny though.


*In Service
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

Some guy and I are *serving* some *master*.  We are both more *powerful* than your average person, and we are tearing up the town as we go about carrying out our master's *orders*.  *People run when they see us coming*.

I get a mental message from my master, and I go to retrieve *artifacts* from the *pyramids*.  The place looks picked clean, but my master told me of *fake walls*.  I see myself standing over a section of wall turned to dust.  In the pile of *dust* is a *golden geometric shape*, all pointy like a *star*.

Having gathered all my relics, I return them to my master.  The relics are sitting on a tray.  I pick up the tray and *balance* it on my *head*, then carry it over to the device in which they are to be used.  Once I take the tray off my head, I find it's a round tray full of silverware.  I grabbed the *wrong one* somehow!  I feel *dumb* and worry the master is going to *punish* me, but he just *laughs*.

We get the real tray with the relics in place above the *door* leading outside.  *Machinery* begins to *spin* it.  At this point, I realize the master has lost some of his *memory*, and he doesn't remember anything we've done in the past.  We've done many of these experiments in the past, but he is acting like this is the first time.  I don't say anything, and just follow his orders as usual, *trusting* that he knows what he's doing.

What the hell was that!?!?!  I have no master!!!  Perhaps watching the Bionic Woman set the tone for that dream.  The memory wipe of my so called master is definitely from watching Smallville.   The spinning of the relics (Which were all just geometric shapes) come from reading about a force the Russians called Torsion.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, lots of influences sure do make up one heck of a dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Woke up to a bit of a scare this morning.  Thought I had accidentally wiped my main hard drive and lost my old dream journals.  I've been trying to install Linux because I'm sick of Windows.

So anyways, if I ever manage to figure out what I screwed up and access that drive again, I'm going to dump all my old dream in here as a back up.  I needed to reformat them anyways.

*Self Control
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: POOR
I'm walking through Petawawa when I'm accosted by a bunch of *hooligans*.  I *confront* them briefly, and manage to walk away without getting into a *fight.* 

Halfway down the block, I remember my *brother* was following along behind my and he would run into the same thugs.  I turn around  and see my bother *run* round the corner of the block with three guys *chasing* him.  They aren't that big, and I *charge* in to *intercept* them.

As I'm nearing my brother, I see the guy chasing right behind him his freaking _huge_ and intimidating, which give me a split second's pause, but I rush in anyways.  Then I notice the big guy has a *security uniform* on, and I think for a moment he may be on our side, but then I see him *reaching* out to *grab* my brother with a huge meaty hand.

I'm not going to make it in time so I yell out *"YOU LAY A FINGER ON HIM AND I'LL BEAT YOU UNTIL THE COPS PULL MY OFF YOUR DEAD BODY!!!!"*.  That throws them off long enough for me to catch up.  The gang of thugs *surrounds me*, and my brother *sneaks* off.  They are menacing, but I *stand my ground* and none of them has the *nerve* to make the first move.

Finally curbing my urge to smash things (The threat was just a distraction ::D: ).  Sorry, makes for less interesting dreams, but it needed to be done.

A funny story my brother only recently told me:  When we were both still in school, he was walking down the street in our home town and passed these two guys who were older than him.  As they passed, one of them gave my brother a shoulder check.  The other one say says "Hey! That's Scott R.'s brother!".  The one who hit him then apologized like he was all scared.  He had never told me that until recently because he didn't want it to go to my head, lol!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm not going to make it in time so I yell out *"YOU LAY A FINGER ON HIM AND I'LL BEAT YOU UNTIL THE COPS PULL MY OFF YOUR DEAD BODY!!!!"*.
> 
> "Hey! That's Scott R.'s brother!". The one who hit him then apologized like he was all scared.



Well, no shit the poor guy was all scared, we all know what a hot-head you are!! ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Was it that obvious Moonbeam?

No work for me today, and spent most of the day napping.  I feel so out of it now.

*Smooth Operator
* *Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap
There is this girl that I was hitting on but she made it clear she wasn't interested.  We're sitting on the couch when she grabs my hand and puts it on her leg.  I look at her surprised, and she says to me "Why don't you make your call so I don't have to worry about it anymore."  I take this to mean she'll be staying the night for some reason.

The call I had to make was to some government agency.  I was supposed to report on the status of various properties which I can see in the third person as I think about it.  I'm supposed to report that they are unsafe or need to be closed down or something.

----------


## italianmonkey

sounds like you got corrupted :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

Took too many naps yesterday, it affected my sleep.  I reached a strange semi  lucid state.  I'm not sure if I tried doing dream recall while I was dreaming, or if I fell asleep while I was doing recall, but the resulting dreams were really strange.

Went back to bed after writing that and had this.  A weak lucid, but a lucid none the less.

*Lazy Lucid
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Too much

I'm walking down town and as I get to the mall, I have to climb a set of *stairs* to continue my path.  At the top, some guy says to me "Nice staircase, huh?".  I tell him no, it's absolutely *useless* because it's making my climb up and down a set of stairs for no reason without gaining any ground.  It's just a waste of time and energy.

Back on the street, I start looking for my car.  The parking lot where I thought I left it is empty, and I wonder if I'm looking in the wrong place.  There are several parking lots around a *church*, and it could be in any of them.  I ask my friends Sean and Jay to help me look, and they ask my what kind of car it is.  I'm a little embarrassed because I don't know, and tell them it small black and sporty looking.

As we search, every black car *catches my attention*, but most drive off as soon as I look at them.  I've been walking for a while and my *legs* are beginning to get *sore*.  We walk past the front of the church, and in the *alley* beside the church, we see a *bum* digging through the *trash*.  Sean and Jay go to talk to the bum, and I turn around to continue my *search* for my missing car.

As I walk past the church, *my legs are so sore*, I can barely continue walking, and I figure I had better catch up to Sean and Jason while I still can.  I head back towards the alley on trembling legs as the pain gets worse and worse.  *Somehow my clothes have all disappeared, and I'm stumbling down the sidewalk in nothing but a pair of tighty whiteys*.  I get to where the alleys should be, but it's nothing but a small enclosure.  I think it must be the next alley, but that one is the wrong one as well.

I finally see my friends in the next alley.  They are in the process of *squeezing* themselves through a *wire fence* into what I assume is a *garbage dump* on the other side.  I assume this because there is a small hill of garbage leading up to the fence.  I try to climb the hill, but my legs just won't work anymore, and it finally hits me,  *I'm dreaming!*

Since I'm so tired of walking, I think I'll just *fly* up the hill to my friends.  But then I figure they aren't real anyways, so there's no need to go up there.  Instead I throw out my arms and *fall backwards* into the garbage in *slow motion*.  Falling backwards into the air feels like sinking into the *softest pillow*.

My perspective does a weird shift as I fall back, pulling the walls in around me.  Things begin to lose cohesions and I think I'm going to wake up, so I'm a little shocked when the dream stays stable.  I lay there in the garbage still feeling exhausted.

----------


## italianmonkey

you're the laziest person ever.....

"ok, i'm lucid. so, among all  things that can be done, what do i want to do? but sure, A NAP!"

 ::|:

----------


## The Cusp

Lol, I know, but I seriously felt so drained in that dream.  I didn't have the energy to do anything.  I slept way too much.  Maybe I wore out my dream body, need to give it a rest by being awake for awhile.

----------


## Moonbeam

I have dreams about wanting to sleep too; sometimes almost on the verge of being lucid, yet I'm walking around trying to find a place to sleep (but something or somebody always disturbs me).  I wonder if it means we're not getting enough sleep.

----------


## Caradon

yeah, last night I slept two hours and I had a dream that I was at work. And I was so tired that I was hallucinating.

Hey, thats not a picture of your back yard is it? :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

*Pillaging
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

There is some sort of computer screen area in front of me, but it's real at the same time.  There are little dudes running around everywhere.  I grab them and place them on the border of my screen.  A tiny icon appears there resembling the person.  I grab more and more people and place them in my screen.  The screen only holds around 10 little icons, but I can sense all the people in there.

Now soldiers are storming the screen, shooting guns and throwing grenades.  I crush them by dropping things on them and throwing things at them, knocking them around and blowing them up.  

I accidentally scoop up a soldier while trying to put a civilian in my icon tray, and toss him with the rest of my population.  I worry they soldier will slaughter my collected people, but he fits right in, and I start grabbing the soldiers as well instead of killing them

Was playing a flash game called "Pillage the Village" yesterday, where the objective it to kill the villagers by tossing them around with your mouse.  It was a fun concept for the first few minutes.
http://www.xgenstudios.com/play/pillage

----------


## mark

ha ha that last dream sounds a little mad! Im gonna check out that little game lol

That lucid you had was strange, I sometimes have those dreams were I feel utterly exhausted and just cant stay awake. Do you know why they happen at all?

----------


## ninja9578

Whoa!  I had a dream last night that was a combination of screen and reality too.  Kinda freaky.

----------


## The Cusp

Dunno what brings on those drained dreams.  Although I definitely felt that way before I went to sleep.  Too much junk food and not enough exercise.


So anyways, I accidentally wiped out my had drive, and lost everything.  Luckily the site I was keeping my dreams on before still had my DJs (Well, some of them...).  To avoid another catastrophic loss like that, I'm going to backup my older dreams here.  I'd do it in a separate journal, but it will be easier to keep track of if I just dump them all in here.

And away we go! Boy, this could take awhile...

*Sat Jan 20, 2007*
*Jungle Babies*

I see a living doll that has the characteristics of a *troll doll,* but it looks more human. It has wild straight black hair, and *it's eyes are pure black*. 

In it's mouth it is holding a *baby* by the head. The baby's head is completely inside the doll's *mouth*, and the body hanging out. It kind of looks like mother cat carrying her kittens around by the scruff of the neck. 

I see various other creepy, living, troll like dolls  

Those dolls looked very much like the guy with the crazy eyes from American Idol this week that Simon said looked like a jungle baby.


*Sat Jan 20, 2007*
* Pillow Plucker*

I'm lying in bed, falling asleep, when *something pulls my pillow* down between the head of my bed and the wall. I pull it back up, and it gets yanked down again. 

This happens about 10 times or so, but I don't seem to be too concerned about it. With my head resting on the pillow, whatever it is *isn't strong enough* to pull it out from underneath my head. But it still tugs the corner of the pillow down. 

I look down to see what it could be but don't see anything. I suddenly realize this is some strange *trick* of hypnagogic imagery. I can feel dreams just around the corner, and I lay down and *ride* it into sleep. 

My previous blanket stealer dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=342

*Sun Jan 21, 2007
Tainted Hug
*
]My *family*, father, mother and brother, surround me and come in for a *group hug.* But there is something of *Zombies* about them. Like a zombie *aura*, it's like they are *crawling with vermin.* There is something of a *decay* about them, it's hard to put my finger on it. I get the impression there are zombies about, very close to my family, hanging around their shoulders, but I can't see them. 

The hug makes me feel very uneasy


*
Mon Jan 22, 2007 
Hometown Blues*
I'm at my house in *Petawawa*, talking with my *brother*. He's telling be I have to go somewhere or do something that I really don't want to do. Plus my old friend Jason who I haven't seen in years is on his way. 

"It WOULD be nice to hang out with Jason again in the old Stomping Grounds" I tell him rather sarcastically. 

I look out the front window and see Cynthea walking up the street with half a dozen small *children*. At first I think they are all hers, but then I notice they are too close together in age. I also notice she has aged well for having squeezed out so many kids
 
*Fragment*:-I dive out of an apartment building onto the fire escape, landing in a roll.



*Tue Jan 23, 2007
Last Day of School
*
I'm in the hallway at my high school, when I see Mark B. walking down the hall with the contents of his locker in a *box*. It's the last day of school. 

I find a cardboard box myself, and start to *empty out* my *locker*. There are several large* text books*, some *binders*, loose papers, and a TON of *pens and pencils*. I think my parents will be glad to have those since they can never find a pen when they need one. There is lots of *cardboard* in my locker as well which I leave in there. 

There are little nuggets of *pot* on the top shelf, and a teacher, Mr. Hupe, comes along and scoops them up. He has a nice little handfull, and looks at me accusingly. I just *shrug my shoulders*. We are done school for good. What's he going to do? Suspend me? 

Probably worried a little about work. Didn't go in yesterday because I joined the gym on Sunday and I was too sore. Add I left early Friday because I was sick of the crap.


*Tue Jan 23, 2007
Join in the Good Times*
I'm laying in a bedroom with Andrea. Various friends from my high school class are there, and we are all *making out*. Me with Andrea, Andre with Sarah, and Melanie and Joanne are watching and *rubbing themselves* almost unconsciously. 

At some point, Andrea leaves. I sit there alone watching. As Andre and Sarah go at it, Mel and Joanne are slowly getting *undressed*. I want to get with them, but I'm not sure it would be appropriate, and they haven't shown the slightest *interest* so far. 

"They'd better hurry if they want to make it back in time..." Jo-anne says about some missing people. This breaks my indecision and I walk past Mel, who was right beside me, across the room to Jo-Anne. I lie on top of her and *she wraps her legs around me*. 

We kiss and grin, then she says she has to go to the washroom. We get up, and as she goes to the washroom I go do something in my room. I hear her come out and we meet and *embrace* in the hall. 

We head back into the room *hand in hand*, but once inside everyone is gone. I realize they all left because they knew we liked each other and wanted to give us some *privacy*. 

We kiss each other passionately and fall to the bed. 

My girlfriend came over last night, we snuggled on the couch for a bit, then she went home because she was tired.


*Wed Jan 24, 2007
The Customer is Always a Prick*
I drive the *work van* to a customer's house. We get out and there is a Hispanic kid who looks about 17 with the beginning of a *stubbly beard.* He tell us to wait in the van until he tells us to come up. 

"Excuse me?" i ask in disbelief. There are other guys from work already on site working away and I want to join them. I'm not about to take any *crap* from this kid. 

I try to be *polite*, and tell him we'll just go up to have a look. He tells me *no*, the other guys are already up there, and points to a different house. Starting to lose *patience*, I thank him for showing us the right place since we had the wrong address. 

He's still telling me to sit in the van, getting ever more *rude* about it. He gets *right in my face*, and give a *bump* with his *chest*. I bump him right back and send his scrawny ass stumbling back 3 paces 


*Wed Jan 24, 2007
Refill Prescription
*I go to Sunny's house to buy some *weed*. Once inside he greets me and I ask him for some, but he tells me he doesn't have any. I know he's *lying*, as I just had a conversation with someone who just mentioned that he has lots, and also mentioned where it is. 

Ignoring Sunny's *protests* that he doesn't have any, I walk up the stairs to a small table with phone on it. I know this is where he keeps his *stash*. Before I get there, he says "All right, all right, take it!". He opens a drawer on the main floor and tosses a bag up to me. 

I look at the bag he threw, and it is a very dark green. There is another bag sitting by the telephone, much paler, an *indoor* variety whereas the dark stuff was *outdoors*. 

I consider taking the bag he tossed me *without paying*. Instead, I leave both bags there and say "All I wanted was you to help me out with a couple. If you don't want to part with it, all you had to do was say so" 

I leave Sunny's place without saying another word. Outside there is a *party* spilling out on to the street from *Jason's house*, and there are a few people sitting on the front step drinking on the neighbour's house. The more I look, the more people I see. 

I turn back to the house I came out of, worried I left the door unlocked because I don't want anyone to break into *Joel's house*. But there are people standing on the porch holding the door. They can *lock* it up when they are done. 

I see Steve and some guy across the street walking my way. Steve is holding a Humongous *beer stein*. I run out into the front lawn, yell out *"Wooohooo!!!"* and do a *somersault* in Steve's direction. Not expecting to see me, and not recognizing me in mid roll, Steve alters his path to *avoid me* and walks by. I get up and hit him with a fake tackle from behind, being careful not to spill his beer. 

As I'm chatting with Steve, two girls and a guy walk by us down the street coming from the party. One of them is a stunning *Redhead*. I look to see if I know her or her friends so I'd have an excuse to talk to her, but I don't. I notice she is very young anyways, but still so unbelievably hot. 


*Thu Jan 25, 2007
The Separatist Separator*
There is a front *entrance/foyer* that I can see. As people walk into it, the foyer *scans* them, *measuring* height, weight, and all kinds of *variables*. What it is *scanning for is potential separatists*. Guy is waiting in the other room, and once a suitable candidate is found, Guy meets them at the entrance to subvert them to separatism. 

I walk through the entrance, and I'm aware of a *hum* as the machinery does it's stuff, but nothing happens. I then go meet Andrea and we leave through the same Separatist scanning entrance. It scans Andrea as well, and nothing happens.

It's a Quebec thing...


*Fri Jan 26, 2007
Fornication*
I'm having sex with Tammy C. I'm laying on my back in a bed, and she's on top. There is another couple in the bed beside us going at it, and a few girls standing in the room *watching*. I "finish" inside her, and she gets off me and leaves. 

I just lay there on my back for awhile. Eventually the guy that was next to me in bed says *"Dude! Cover up!"*. I grab the blankets to try to cover my *nakedness*, but they are all twisted up, and I don't manage to cover myself that well. *My ass is still exposed* and I look to see who might be watching, but the room is now *empty*. 

I jump out of bed and try to find my clothes. There are other people's clothes littered all over the floor, and I have a hard time finding my boxer shorts. 

What's with all the group sex dreams I'm having?

*
Mon Jan 29, 2007
Gray Skinned Zombies
*
I see a bunch of people going about their daily routine, but their *skin* is a uniform gray color. All of them,* exactly the same* shade of gray. They are normal in every other regard. 

Then normal people with *regular skin* colors wander close to the gray skins. As soon as they get within *striking distance*, they gray skins *claw* and *bite* at them viciously. The *sudden change* in their *demeanor* is startling. The people attacked by the grays, turn gray themselves, and they all resume acting *civilized* again.

Somebody reminded me of the purple skinned Smurfs yesterday.  Must be what inspired that dream. 


*Tue Jan 30, 2007 
One Upsmanship*
I'm talking to Donald Y. and he has ended up in the same *career* I have. I complain about what a *crappy job* it is, and he starts *bragging* about how good he has it at his job. The only thing is, my circumstances are better the the ones he's describing for himself. 

He says something about getting the keys to the work vehicle, and I get tired of hearing him brag and *cut him off*, telling him I can take the work van home whenever I want, keep it overnight, and use it to come in to work. 

Donald always loved to brag about how his stuff was better than everyone else's. I don't get to take the work van home at this job, but I did at the last one.


*Tue Jan 30, 2007
The Giant*

I'm at work in the *warehouse*. Steele is there, and there is another worker who has to be *9 feet tall* with a shaved head. The big guy is *teaching* Steele how to *defend* against someone his size. 

I watch for a bit, *anxious* to fight him myself to see how I'd do against such a large opponent. I finally get *my turn*, and open with a *flying kick* at the big guy's *knee*, *stopping just short before I hit*. 

He then *grabs* me and *throws* me against the ground, pulling me back at the last moment so I don't hit too hard. I* concede* that would have winded me, then bust out with a *surprise* elbow smash to his ribs, again not actually hitting. He then comes down with a axe chopping motion hit which I did not expect at all. 

*Back and forth* we go, almost landing *devastating hits*.  Neither of us are sure who would win if we were to fight for real. 

Practicing fighting big guys? Hope that's a skill I'll never need!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Ahem.

hello good sir. i felt like gracing my presence in your DJ before any other threads on DV for the first time in nearly two months (other than first defending my honor in the type whatever comes into your head thread). 

 ::hug::

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings






> Ahem.
> 
> hello good sir. i felt like gracing my presence in your DJ before any other threads on DV for the first time in nearly two months (other than first defending my honor in the type whatever comes into your head thread).



I feel special ::D:   Welcome back!  I don't think Your honor was ever in question.  Everyone needs a break.  You don't want your DJ to become a chore.



That Pillage the Village game was more addictive than I thought.  I pillaged the hell out of that village yesterday!  I love the _FSSSST!_ sound of the euthanasia needle.

*Pillaging: Round Two
* *Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm *playing a game*.  There is the main screen with little dudes running around, and a green mini map with an overview of everything.  I'm *controlling* things mostly from the *mini map*.

Eventually, the messed up layout strikes me as *odd*, and I realize I'm dreaming.  I try to expand the mini map, and it pushes out into some red info screens.  Once I've expanded the map fully, I take a look at my handiwork and and think "That was a *complete waste* of Lucidity!"

My lucids have been less than spectacular of late.  Maybe I need to go over my lucid goals.  Of course I can never remember what it is I was doing once I settled into lucidity.  That may have been only HI, but I can't recall it clearly enough to tell the difference.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

do you have to buy the game or can you play it online for free?

----------


## The Cusp

It's free.  Just a simple free flash game...

*Just Another Psycho Killer
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Deep

Some guy and girl I don't know, along with myself, are being *chased* by a *knife* wielding Psycho Killer.  We're trying to *hide* under the *stairs*, but he seems to know right where we are and comes straight for us.

The Killer herds us out from underneath the stairs, and I look around desperately for a weapon or an opportunity to make a move with no luck.  The killer brutally slices up the guy, then drags the girl off to a room and *straps* her to a table.  He then pulls out a large *drill* and shoves it in her mouth.  The drill bit rips her flesh apart, and the killer hollows out her entire neck and mouth.  The* blood and gore* are the worst I've ever seen.  Ever...

The girl looks up and to my surprise, thanks the killer in a rough voice.  The skin around her neck is all bloated and handing off in loose folds.

Back where I am, I figure I'll use this moment to try to *escape*.  Just as I'm about to leave, the girl walks down the stairs, looking normal again.  Normal except for the *evil look* on her face and the stack of *throwing knives* she's carrying. 

The girl attacks me but misses with the knives and I grab one.  She's not very skilled, but I don't want to hurt her since she's under the killer's control. She's clumsy with the knives, and I advance on her, forcing her up the stairs.  Halfway up, I can sense the killer standing at the top.  I throw the knife at her feet and slowly back out the front door.

The girl follows me out and throws more knives at me.  I instinctively bat them away with the flats of my hands, than stand there with my hands out like some *karate master*.  It looked impressive, but I know it was just a *fluke*, and I don't want to try my luck again.  Luckily, she doesn't know that.

It's dark and raining out, and I'm in my bare feet.  I see the tree line near the civic center, and decide to try to* run* for it.  I know they'll never be able to catch me if I can make it to the *trees*.  I just don't want to turn my back on this girl with the throwing knives.

A lot of elements from last night's Heroes in there.  Great episode last night!


*Cusp Airlines**
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Deep

I'm *falling* through the sky, wondering what the hell I'm going to do now.  Below my I see an *airplane* flying through the clouds, and I steer myself towards it as I fall.  I actually manage to fall towards the plane, and when I'm close enough, I reach out and *grab* the *wing*.

The only problem is, the airplane is only a small red toy biplane with a two foot wingspan.  I see another plane fly by my and grab it's wing as well, and it turns out to be an identical plane.

Still *hurtling through the air* with a plane in each hand, I realize I'm dreaming out of sheer desperation.  I throw the airplanes away, sending them spinning through the sky, and then...

ARRRGGGHH!  Why can't I remember my lucids?  Is it because I change things so drastically when I get lucid, it's like trying to remember a different dream?  I don't remember waking up, maybe I just lost it and went into another dream.


*Study Session**
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Deep


I'm playing around with the shapes of the *platonic solids*, and also some sort of quantum *linking* thing, like what nanotubes and buckyballs are made out of.  

For awhile I deal exclusively with the platonic solids, piecing them together, layering them, trying to discover some rules that apply to them.

I build complex structure with the platonic solids and the linkages, and then just concentrate on the link material it's self, creating complex meshes. 

I came across this site last night that shows 3D illustrations of the Atomic Structure of inorganic materials.  I was completely mesmerised.  So much sacred geometry, it's rediculous.
http://193.49.43.3/dif/3D-crystals/index.html

----------


## bro

I've heard some good things about your DJ..seems to be in many people's favorites so I decided to have a look. The bikini metaphor dream was deep  :wink2: ...heh, keep it up, it's like you've got a book here..interesting, (and screwy) storylines that would be hard to come up with while awake...

----------


## Clairity

> *Just Another Psycho Killer*
> The Killer herds us out from underneath the stairs, and I look around desperately for a weapon or an opportunity to make a move with no luck. The killer brutally slices up the guy, then drags the girl off to a room and *straps* her to a table. He then pulls out a large *drill* and shoves it in her mouth. The drill bit rips her flesh apart, and the killer hollows out her entire neck and mouth. The* blood and gore* are the worst I've ever seen. Ever...
> 
> The girl looks up and to my surprise, thanks the killer in a rough voice. The skin around her neck is all bloated and handing off in loose folds.



 ::shock::  Wow.. just wow.. 

Really disturbing visual there..

----------


## bro

Hrmm..that _is_ quite graphic...but awfully interesting to read...I really am hooked.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Just Another Psycho Killer*
> 
> Egads. 
> 
> *Study Session*
> I build complex structure with the platonic solids and the linkages, and then just concentrate on the link material it's self, creating complex meshes.



Hey a lot of important discoveries were made while dreaming; maybe you're on the verge of something.

----------


## ninja9578

That was pretty gruesome.   ::makeitstop::   Fun.

----------


## The Cusp

> I've heard some good things about your DJ..seems to be in many people's favorites so I decided to have a look. The bikini metaphor dream was deep ...heh, keep it up, it's like you've got a book here..interesting, (and screwy) storylines that would be hard to come up with while awake...



I just have too much free time on my hands, I channel it here.  You're right though, there is no way I would be able to make this stuff up while awake.





> Hey a lot of important discoveries were made while dreaming; maybe you're on the verge of something.



Actually, I was looking for something in that dream, but never found what I was looking for.


*
Dream Archives
*
*Thu Feb 01, 2007*
*Cleanliness* 

I walk into a building, and my whole school is inside. They are all standing in line *naked* with a towel, waiting to get into the *showers*. I was staying elsewhere, but the teachers see me and force me in line with the rest of the students, even though I already had a shower.

I stand there naked like everone else with my towel over my shoulder. A couple of poeple notice me, and I hear them whisper laughingly that I'm not even supposed to be here. After checking everyone elses's nakedness, I decide to wrap my towel around my waist.


*Fri Feb 02, 2007*
*Group Sex on the Stairs* 
I'm sitting in a living room and there is an *orgy* taking place on the stairs and around the bottom of the stairs. I'm fully dressed and *watching*. There are two other girls in the room with me watching. The women having sex are very *vocal*, and sound like they are having a good time.

I'm *feeling left out* and want to join in, when I catch the eye of the two girls in the room with me. We *grin sheepishly* without saying a word and get close to one another. But before we really start, one of the girls on the stairs begins to scream so loud, the girls with me have to go over to take a better look. Everyone is watching this screamer wail in ecstasy.

Now other girls are *orgasming* at the top of their lungs. I recognize a blonde girl riding some guy from a previous orgy dream, and some girl walks up to her, watches for a bit, and comments that she's always got a cock in her.

I'm waiting anxiously for those two girls to get back, when another girl I know from Petawawa *jumps down* from the second floor and lands right beside me. She lands in a *feral crouch*, wearing only a *bikini*. She looks very *fierce*, and something about her reminds me of Tarzan, she just looks *wild*. Next Donald Y. storms down the stairs fully dressed. He and the wild bikini girl *argue* for a bit, then he *stomps* out the front door.

Now that that scene has played it's self out, I look for my two girls, but instead see the orgy is *over*, and people are getting dressed. Couples wander into the living room and someone turns on the TV.


*Fri Feb 02, 2007*
*Shopping at the Mall* 

I'm at the *mall* in a store with my *brother*, and I just bought a really cool *sticker*. When I pay I get another *free* identical sticker with my purchase. We leave and I'm all excited about my purchase. My brother doesn't understand why I'm getting all *excited* over a stupid sticker.

My brother veers off to the left and down some stairs and I follow. We were supposed to be leaving, but instead we are now in the basement with no exits. I notice a store to my left, *Sugar Mountain,* a candy store. I get the idea to go buy some of those *hot cinnamon toothpicks*. "If you thought the stickers were good, wait till you see my next purchase" I tell him.

We go in and the store is way *smaller* than I thought, just one tiny room. I notice *fancy* *candies* and *gums* I've never heard of, but don't see any hot toothpicks. There are *loaves* of fresh baked *bread* on display as well, and a huge pile of bread loaves behind the counter. I find this a little odd in a candy store. My brother takes a couple of *sample slices* of bread.

I can't find my hot toothpicks anywhere, so I take a closer look at a loaf of bread. It's still *hot* with *steam* rising from it, and it smells like *licorice*. I get a craving for licorice, but they don't have any, all they have are *nibs*, individually packaged and *outrageously priced*. We leave without buying anything.

Walking down the mall, I see two *mannequin heads* *with moving jaws* pumping up and down, made to look like *Jerry Seinfeld* and *George*. They are done very *poorly* and are barely recognizable. I comment on them to my brother who doesn't seem to have noticed.

Up ahead is a group of *goons*. My brother warns me about them and walks around to avoid them. I walk right by them. Then turn to watch me as I go, then *follow* me for a bit. We round another corner, and there are the same goons again, *ahead of us*.


*Fri Feb 02, 2007*
*School Camping Trip* 

We're driving along in a *school bus* and I'm chatting with people. We're on our way to some camp with horseback riding and swimming and boating. I picture myself jumping on a *horse* and yelling "KIAI!" 

The bus veers down a steep *hill* and suddenly *brakes to a stop*. I look to see what's up and see a *reindeer*, a *sleigh* and some people in the middle of the road. To the left in a field I notice a bunch of farm animals, with lots of *cute baby animals*. The baby sheep are particularly *adorable*, with *huge eyes*. The animals have wandered into the road, and there is no sign of the reindeer or people from a moment ago.

To the right is a *dirt road*. "I think this is it" says the bus driver. There is some* argument* since the road is *unmarked*, but at the end of it I see a large *compound* with Stables, a barn, the bunk area, and a huge building made of glass that looks almost like a *church*. I know this is the place, and the bus pulls in.

We walk from the bus around the side of a building. The teachers a few students are ahead of me. I try to keep up and run, but end up going by myself the whole way. We get around back the building are right on the waterfront, with a huge wooden deck leading right to the *water's edge*. There are elevated sections as well.

Some of the councilors lead some people into the *water*. I suddenly feel the *warmth of the sun* and get *excited* at the prospect of good *swimming* weather. I stand on the edge of the high area of the deck and look down into the water. It's *deep*, and perfect for *diving*. 

I want to get *changed* into my bathing suit right then and there, but the other students are arriving behind me now, and I can't do it in front of them. I want to swim so bad, I consider changing there anyways, and try to imagine how fast I could do it, to minimize my cock exposure.


*Sat Feb 03, 2007*
*Early Swim* 

I'm walking down the main street in Petawawa with Jason, Ritchie, Sean. The weather is *unseasonably hot*. Most of the *snow* has already *melted* but for the snowbanks, which are a gray* slushy* mess.

We are trying to figure out what to do. I suggest we go for a *swim* in the catwalk. Ritchie asks if I'm nuts and *stamps his feet in the slush* for emphasis. But I'm dead set on going for a swim. It really is that nice and hot out. I can't wait to go swimming and start to imagine myself there already.

Every time I've actually swim that early, it was a really bad idea.  The water was freezing cold.  But I keep doing it anyways.


*Sun Feb 04, 2007*
*Terminator* 

I'm walking with two other guys, one of which is a Terminator. We know what he really is, but the Terminator doesn't know that we know. We keep trying to *ditch him* without making it too *obvious*, because we don't want to piss it off. But we're unable to get away.

Eventually the terminator drops his *facade of civility*, having *used us* to lead him to his *target*. Luckily it *ignores us*, intent on it's target. It climbs up the back of a *dump truck* and a man with a beard makes the truck dump it's load. The Terminator falls under the elevated bucket of the dump truck, and the man drops it back down with *crushing force* on top of the terminator.

I yell out *"YEAH!!!!"* at the top of my lungs. Everyone is happy we killed it. But then back of the dump truck begins to lift slowly, as the terminator does a *bench press* and crawls out from underneath.

I run into a big house. There are people everywhere, and the terminator is right behind me. I* run* up the *stairs*, but there are too many people, and I can't get by. The terminator climbs the stairs, and* passes me* on the landing without paying me the slightest attention.

I run out the front door and stand there wondering what to do next. I hear a very light *tapping* on the glass of the door behind me. *I turn and see no one*. I hear the tapping again, and then my *brother* comes out.

My brother lays a pair of *flip flops* on the front step, then puts his bare feet in them and sits down all *relaxed.* I try to tell him we have to run, get out of here, but he calmly says he's staying.  


*Sun Feb 04, 2007*
*Boss's Brother's* 
I walk into a room and see the boss standing there, with the rest of the employees gathered around. I join them and see the boss's brother Ivan laying on the couch. He has another brother lying next to him, who is smaller than a *midget*, but looks pretty old.


*Mon Feb 05, 2007*
*Motherfuckin' Snakes in my Motherfuckin' Dreams* 

I'm inside my house, and there are snakes everywhere, of every type.   Big snakes, little snakes, baby snakes,* poisonous* snakes.

I'm *jumping around* like a cat on a hot tin roof trying to avoid every single snake, since I don't know which ones are poisonous. I notice some *cobras* across the room and I make sure to stay clear of them.

I see my brother, and together we try to make it out of there. There are only the tiniest *baby snakes* in the room with my brother. We are almost to the stairs, but there is what looks to be *a cobra blocking our path.* But the cobra's hood *changes*, *stretches* out longer, and I realize it's a *flying snake*, which isn't poisonous. 


*Wed Feb 07, 2007*
*Hey Joel* 
I'm in working in a television studio. There are a bunch of us sitting in a cluster, surrounded by equipment and video screens. Joel Stein from the TV cartoon show Hey Joel is sitting next to me.

Joel suddenly puts me in a *head lock*, and I *wrestle* my way out of if. We are now *grappling*, and the producer is standing over us with a camera filming. Upon seeing the producer, I ask "*So this is how you guys do things around here?"*

We wrestle for a bit more, then Joel brushes up against my *hard on*, and backs off *disgusted*, with a *sour look* on his face. He thinks I got turned on by wrestling with him, but in truth, he just picked *a bad time* to jump me.

I sit back down without trying to explain myself. I can see Joel *glaring at me* behind my back on one of the video screens. His face is slowly growing more and more *angry*.


Whew! only 15 more pages to go!

----------


## Caradon

Oh I hate snake dreams. I get those sometimes too.

LOL, That wrestling was funny. the  morning wood thing entered your dream. I've had that happen before. To bad it wasn't girls in your dream instead.

----------


## awoke

lmao, that Hey Joey dream is hilarious. lol @ homie throwing a headlock on you out of the blue. and the "SO THIS IS HOW YOU DO THINGS AROUND HERE!"..lmao.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm jealous of your orgy dream. 

[emphasis on the ha]

----------


## The Cusp

Remembered a ton of fragments this morning, all of which were uninteresting.  Really there were just too many to keep it all straight.  So nothing to show today, other than archiving another page of my old DJs.

*Dream Archives

Fri Feb 09, 2007*
*Clockwork* 

I'm being help *prisoner* in a room filled with *jack in the boxes*, only without the boxes. The room is completely filled with little *mechanical* jester/clowns jumping up and down. There are hundreds of them, bouncing around manically in every corner, nook, and cranny.

Eventually a mexican guy comes in, and tells me to *follow* him. I feel no anger towards this guy, he is being held against his will as well, only he's come to *accept it*. He leads me in to an office.

Behind the desk is a* monstrously fat mechanical man*. I can see two deep grooves at his neck, going into his shoulders, to allow his mechanichal self movement. It is bald and very *intimidating*.

"You have two choices..." it tell me. "You can *fight us*, and you will be put to work, or you can work for us volountarily, all day, and get *paid* for it."

I look to the mexican guy who brought me in. The look on his face says it would be in my own self interest to go along with them. He knows from experience. 

Ummm... I skipped work yesterday, and the boss told me not to come in today (Today's job was supposedly canceled).  
*

Fri Feb 09, 2007*
*Street Dog* 
I'm standing in the street with Mr. Remus, his *dog*, and some woman. The woman is trying to call the dog over, but the dog *won't come*. She keeps trying to call the dog over, but it *shakes it's head no*, and puts one of it's paws over it's ear, like it was trying to bury it's head. She keeps trying and the dog keeps *refusing*.

Eventually I walk over and start to pet it. The dog consents, and the woman walks up and starts to scratch the dog's head while I'm petting and scratching his flank.

While we are petting the dog, my *brother* walks up and *sits on me*. I'm a little *annoyed* with him, but he doesn't mind at all. I let him sit while I pet the dog 


*Fri Feb 09, 2007*
*Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robot* 
I'm fighting a very skinny robot, whose head, limbs and body are no thicker than my thumb, thinner in some places, like the joints. The robot is amazingly *nimble*, and I'm having a hard time landing any hits. Even when I do, they don't do much against it's solid metal frame.

As we fight, the robot is doing *flips*, jumping off the wall, and has the ability to jump at least 20 feet into the air. Although excellent on the defensive, the robot *lacks offensive skills*, and I'm able to avoid it's attacks. 

Just finished downloading the Aeon Flux DVD collection, and watched some of it before bed. The skinny robot is the one from the episode where they implant conscience in people. The robots fighting style and movements were definitely like that show


*Sun Feb 11, 2007*
*Purple Growth* 

I'm walking along the side of my old *house in Petawawa*, when I notice a cluster of *purple fungi* packed closely together along the side of my house. They are some kind of magic mushroom I planted there, and I'm surprised they took so well.

I hunch down and spread the cluster open with my hands.  As I do, the fungus cluster begins to *grow* into blades of *purple grass*.  I pluck some blades of the purple grass out by the *roots*, and *replant* them in different areal, to *seed* some more clusters.   

Some friends see me going about my work, and ask if I'm not worried about someone seeing my plants. I tell them I'm not, and walk around into the front yard. It's dark out, and various friends of mine are wandering about here and there.

Something about the whole scene just doesnt strike me as right, and as I'm looking around, trying to figure it out, *I REALIZE I'M DREAMING...* 


*Fri Feb 16, 2007*
*Baby Tooth* 

I lose a *tooth*, but am very happy to find another tooth growing underneath.  It's a little *crooked* from pressing up against the old tooth, but I'm confident it will straighten out.

I show my parents, and they can't believe it.  "But you already lost all your baby teeth!" says my mother.  
"*What do Dentists know*?"  I reply. 


*Fri Feb 16, 2007*
*Dalek Dream Beam* 

I run into Travis N. and ask him for a *job*. He asks if I'm working, and I tell him yes, I do already have a job, but that I've been too bummed out to go in all week. Travis tell me he has just the thing to take care of that and *make me a better worker*..

I act like I'm grateful for his offer, but insist everyone else goes first. I help the other people get ready by leading them to where they have to stand. Once there a *energy beam* blasts them, that kind of looks like thick, *white lightning*.  The energy beam hits it's target with *three* separate *blasts* of the beam. I then lead them away from the spot where they were standing, and escort the next person to get blasted.

Eventually there is *nobody left to go but me*, and I'm watching the last person get hit with the beam *dreading* my turn. The energy ray hits the final guy once, twice, but on the third blast, the true source of energy beam reveals it's self. It's a *DALEK*!

As the Dalek begins to scream "*EXTERMINATE!*", I realize the beam was some kind of Dalek behavior modification/mind control beam to turn everyone into *slaves*. 


*Sat Feb 17, 2007*
*Memory Lane* 
I'm in a house that I've dreamed of many times before, when I begin to *remember* previous *dreams* I've had of that house. Suddenly my visions is bouncing around the house like the ball in a pinball machine, reliving flashes of *older dreams*.

I see the dream I had with the *dragon gods* fighting, and every other dream I've had in that house. At one point I'm traveling downwards through the floors, from room to room. IN one room is an old couple, who are *terrified* of 3 large *egg* shaped things.  The next time I pass through that scene, I change the egg things, to *help* *the people out*.

It felt like I was playing some kind of game, bouncing around the house like that.  Perhaps I had an opponent?  

Incoherent dreams last night, hard to remember.  I only got an impression of those egg things, but they weren't good.


*Mon Feb 19, 2007*
*Beer School* 
I meet up with Jason L.  at my old house in *Petawawa*. Jason is talking with some friends, and they tell us what's going on in town, where the *parties* are at. We get in Jason's car and drive off.

As we crest the top of the hill, I ask him "Where are we going again?" But then I remember the conversation Jason just had and I say "Never mind."
Jason replies anyways "We're going to stop by Godin's, and then were going to see Rosein."

We drive to the *beer store*, and inside it's packed full of people like a long weekend in the summer. I start talking to some people I know, and lose track of time. I haven't bought my beer yet, and I worry I'll have to go without at the *party*.

As I walk around, the beer store turns into my old *school*.  I'm wandering around with my friends, when *Shane Walkner* *locks* us in a classroom.  He herds us in and locks the door behind us.  We are all a little pissed off, and I decide to go out the *window*. My friends are worried Walkner will get me once I make it out, but I don't care. Plus I saw him leave towards the store through the door window.

I try the window.  It's a small basement window that barely opens.  I figure I'll *get stuck* trying to get through, so I *force* the window open some more,* breaking the frame*.  I climb out, an I'm now in the *church* parking lot.  I run around the building and enter back into the school, and let out my captive friends.

With my friends *released,* I decide I've had enough of Walkner's crap, and that I'm going to kick the crap out of him. Seabert and I wander off, and I start looking for a *weapon*. I notice a wooden railing attached to the wall, in particular, a large J shaped section. I walk up and give it a good shake to test it's give. It will *break off* easily, and I look around to see who's watching. The secretary's office is right there and she is *watching*.

I give up on the railing for the time being. A teacher walks up to us and begins to chat with Seabert. Still looking for weapons, I see a bunch of mop and *broom handles* against the wall. At first I dismiss them as too light and *flimsy*, but then I notice a mop handle covered with varnish like the one I use at work. The thousands of *layers* of *varnish* on it gives it some extra thickness and *heft*. I momentarily picture myself beating walkner with it, then grab my weapon and storm off.

As I'm hunting Walkner through the school, I realize I'm only wearing *underwear*.  Ill fitting briefs that keep riding up my ass.  But I'm so focused on *revenge*, I don't pay the slightest attention the the looks people are giving me.

After *circling* the school a couple of times, I come to the front entrance, and look out window into the courtyard to try to find him. Outside it's the beer store parking lot again, and it's packed. I think i see Walkner at first, but it turns out to be Fitz with some old guy with white hair. Again I think I see him, but it turns out to be Godin.  

Hmmm... I don't even own briefs. I'm a boxer man! That Walkner was an absolute scumbag. He once punched a pregnant girl in the stomach.


*Tue Feb 20, 2007* 
*Hero Train* 

It's night time, and I'm riding on a *train*.  All of a sudden, the train begins to *slow* down, like something or someone is pulling on it like an *anchor*. The train is in the *middle of nowhere*, so there is no reason for it to slow down or stop.

I'm trying to figure out if the train is slowing down on it's own, or if somebody is trying to stop it. I watch for a bit, and it seems the train is *fighting against something*, i can almost hear the *strain*.

There is only one person strong enough to stop a moving train like that.  A man with *super strength* who goes by the name of *Iliad*.  Now positive Iliad has found us, I go find *Hiro*, who is also on the train with me.  I tell him the situation, and he asks if he should use his *powers* to speed the train back up.  I tell him no, worried his powers will just make the train *slow down at a faster pace*.

Looking out the window, I can see the lights of the city ahead, and the train has enough momentum to make it to the next stop. The stop ahead is *a place I've dreamed of before*, and I know we can lose Iliad in the city if we can only the train can make it. 

-A fragment:   
I have the ability to open any lock, be it a pad lock or electronic one 

I locked myself out of my apartment yesterday. The latch on the inside somehow closed behind me, and when I got home, i couldn't get in. I had to force the door open...


*Thu Feb 22, 2007*
*Living Statues* 

There are *stone statues* all over the place.  In particular, some elaborate statues of a *queen* in an open carriage with her *guards on horses*.  There is a ball of *blue light* emanating from the queen.

This blue light is *animating* the statues one by one, and as they come to life, they form a *parade,* or escort for the queen. They are still made of stone, but it's animated. 

At one point, there is a rock *wall*, and sections of the wall get up and join the procession. 


 *Thu Feb 22, 2007*
*Night Time at the Petting Zoo* 

It's night, and I descent into a large *pit*, like the one by the beach near my house in Petawawa.  There is a large *fenced off* area, and I climb the fence, and hop inside the closed off area.

As I'm walking across, I hear someone coming down the side of the pit, and I figure I had better *hide*, since I'm not supposed to be in here. I run towards some small trees, and* jump/stumble* into one of them. I stand there *tangled* in the tree listening, not very well hidden. After awhile nothing happens, and I decide to get out of this caged off area.

I see a section of the fence I can get through without climbing and head for it, but before I can go through, I hear the *roar* of a *Lion*. Totally surprised at the lion's roar, I look around for it's source. I can see a building in the trees along the top of the pit, and I realize it's a *wildlife reserve*.

I decide not to go through the *fence*, in case i hop into the lion's cage. When I turn around, the cage I am in is suddenly filled with animals. There is a pen filled with *Emus* or Ostriches clustered together directly in front of me, and *Kangaroos* hoping around in the distance behind them.

As I approach the Emus, I hope I don't scare them. They are really big birds, and there are lots of them. They could really lay a beating on me with those big *long necks*, and powerful kicking legs. But they *let me pass*, and as I'm walking amongst the kangaroos underneath some trees, hundreds of tiny little* creatures* drop onto me. It feels like large rain drops hitting me

These little buggers freak me out at first, because they kind of look like *silverfish*.  But as I take a closer look, they are fuzzy little things that look like *pussy willows*. They *tickle* as they crawl over me, and it's a very pleasant feeling. I think to myself that I'll have to bring people back here during the day when it's open, to show them these interesting creatures. 


*Thu Feb 22, 2007*
*To Grandma's House* 
I'm walking down some kind of park, an open yard beside my grandmother's old house in Petawawa, all fenced off. I walk down the hill towards the river, and at the bottom, there is a *gate* leading to a path that runs behind the houses, and alongside the river.  

I see my uncle Bob at the gate, and a couple of other random people. I greet Bob and he asks if I'm coming to dinner at my grandparents. Everyone is going to be there he tells me. We go through the gate and head towards my grandmother's house

*JUMP*

Next thing I know, my uncle and I are driving through the *south side* of the military base, with some rock song playing really loud on the radio. As we drive through the PMQ's (Private military quarters) a blond girl I always see around town, but never knew, walks in front of the car, singing to the song on the radio. She is walking like she is sitting down, doing some kind of *funky dance*. She dances right into a PMQ and disappears.

We keep driving and pull up behind another *PMQ*.  This is my *grandparents* new house, and they are having a party. We pull up right to the sliding door at the back of the house, but when we get out, the car is gone, and we are in a *fenced* off area full of geusts.

That fat guy from the show King of Queens is there, and then I begin to notice other itallians there as well. And old Italian man comes up to us and starts talking about a *"hit"* that needs doing.  I tell him I want nothing to do with it.


*Thu Feb 22, 2007*
*Bad Vibes at School* 
I'm in the hallway at school. It's lunch time, right after class has let out, and the hall is packed. I see Sam B., one of the only black guys in the entire town, and I greet him. Sam just scowls at me without saying a word.

A little surprised at his reaction, I ask him what his problem is, and still he just *glares* at me.  Not knowing what i did wrong, I keep asking him what's up.   
"I've always thought you were a good guy, I've never had any problems with you before, so what gives?" I ask him.

Someone tells me it's not Sam, it's his new friends fault.  I look and see another black kid glaring at me.  It's the *leader of the pack* that tried to mug me in RL. He gives me a *venomous look*, which I return in spades, and we *bump shoulders*. He is much smaller than me, coming only to my shoulders, and is pretty skinny. His stature definitely doesn't warrant that tough guy gangster attitude.  
School dreams usually mean work for me in RL.  I've no doubt been pissing off some of the frenchmen at work


*Fri Feb 23, 2007*
*Get Over Her* 
A whole bunch of us are leaving an opinion focus group.  I hear some girls saying some girl leaving with us is *horny*.  
"Which girl?" I ask and they point out a pudgy girl walking alone a short distance ahead of us.

The girl who told me that is now *Jo-Anne*, and she tells me "I have *sexual dreams* of you, you know..." 
This tickles me pink and I tell her "I'll have to show you my *dream journal* sometime, you're all over the place in it.  I really liked you back in school"

As we're walking we get closer and closer until we have our arms around each other. "You _REALLY_ liked me?" she asks. "How much is really?"

We stop walking, lean up against a wall an *kiss* passionately. 


*Fri Feb 23, 2007*
*Convenience Store*  
I walk into Cirella's convenience store and decide to check out the *comic book rack* to see what's new in the world of comics. I see that there are nothing but *Ghost Rider* comic books. The last one on the bottom of the rack is an extra thick special issue. I take a closer look to see if it's about the old Ghost Rider (like the movie), or the new Ghost rider. It turns out it's a third, different, *new Ghost Rider*.

Next to the comics is a table with a single *sword* laying on it. There is also a sheet of paper next to the sword, listing all manner of bladed weapons and their prices, which are incredibly *cheap*. I see some sort of dagger listed for only 4 dollars or so. I figure they don't have the listed blades on *display* because it would be *too dangerous*.

I walk to the back of the store, and see a back room that contains an Adult store. There is nothing i want in there, so I turn back around and see a bunch of *lingerie* on display against the wall on me left 


*Fri Feb 23, 2007*
*Doctor Vs the Illusionist* 

Doctor Who has just saved some woman from a horrible, deadly illusion (don't remember what). As the doctor is trying to calm her, a gargantuan white *comb* *20 feet long* appears over the sidewalk I'm standing on. The comb's *pointy handle* is pointed right at me, and it begins to move steadily in my direction, in danger of *impaling me.*

"Uh... Doctor..." I say. I *duck* under the comb, and as it moves over me, it turns and points to a hair dressing salon, then floats it's way inside. The doctor *follows* it in, intent on getting to the bottom of these strange *illusions*.

As I'm standing outside, waiting for the doctor to come back out, *Psyler*, the bad guy from Heroes, walks up to me and *hits me in the head* with the butt of a large *knife*, dropping me to the ground. He tries finish me off with the knife, but since I'm still stunned from the blow to the head, and not looking directly at his illusory knife, it can't harm me.

Psyler give up on the illusory knife, and picks up a real , rusty utility *blade* from the ground and tries to *cut my wrist*.  Luckily the blade is *dull* and he has difficulty cutting in very deep. I see blood on the blade as he is *sawing* away at my *wrist*. Dull or not, he will get the job done eventually.

Just as I think I'm done for, the Doctor runs out of nowhere and *kicks* Psyler in the head.  I see a flap of his *scalp* come loose where he got kicked, and he drops to the ground, unconscious.

----------


## The Cusp

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'm jealous of your orgy dream. 
> 
> [emphasis on the ha]



That comment totally influenced my dreams las night! ::banana:: 


*MeggyFayePornography**
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm chatting with MeggyFayePhotography online.  She sends me a *provocative* picture of herself with *geometric elements*.  I rotate the geometric structure in my mind, trying to solve it like an equation. 

As I'm trying to come up with a solution to the puzzle, I notice Meggy has sent me more* pictures* of herself while I was distracted.  I scroll down seeing picture after picture of her in *sexy poses* on the bed.  I worry I had* ignored* her for too long and she might have left, but new pictures that she's sending keep appearing on my screen.  I feel bad that I don't have any pictures of my own to *share*, and my webcam isn't working.

The picture are moving pictures, and as I look at them, the *borders* of the pictures begins to disappear so that we're not *separated* by photographs, we're in the same scene.  I get behind her, and well, you know...

What can I say? :Oops:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> That comment totally influenced my dreams las night!
> 
> 
> *MeggyFayePornography**
> * *Clarity*: 5/10
> *Importance*: 6/10
> *Sleep*: Deep
> 
> I'm chatting with MeggyFayePhotography online.  She sends me a *provocative* picture of herself with *geometric elements*.  I rotate the geometric structure in my mind, trying to solve it like an equation. 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Omg, I love you, Cusp! That was amazing! Maybe it also has to do with those pictures I sent you on MSN the other day  :wink2:   :tongue2: 


JK JK EVERYONE! JK.

----------


## mark

ha ha some great dreams there! I liked the Dalek one and the doctor vs Sylar dream was mint

ha ha I agree with meggy the orgy dream...well funny 

lol at the meggy pornography ha ha ha :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Omg, I love you, Cusp! That was amazing! Maybe it also has to do with those pictures I sent you on MSN the other day  
> 
> 
> JK JK EVERYONE! JK.



I would have felt uncomfortable posting that dream if it had been about any other DV member but you. :wink2: 

Had to take a nap after work because I couldn't fall back asleep after that dream, for obvious reasons I won't mention.  Just had the weirdest HI.
*
Reflection of Madness
*
There is someone who has been *seriously injured*, and they are lying down recovering, *unable to move*.  When ever this person is *alone* in the room, this *twisted man thing* with green/gray skin and a *zipper mouth* comes out and lies down beside them, *face to face,* just *staring*.

One of it's *eyes* looks like the large black eye of a classic alien, the other eye looks like a *bee's eye*, much bigger an out of proportion, wrapping halfway around it's face.  The thing just lays there and stares inches from the injured person's face.

When ever someone come in, it *disappears*.   But it's always there as soon as they are alone.  The creepiest part is that this creature doesn't seem to want anything.  It just gets in your face with those big creepy eyes.  The *lack of motive* is terrifying and *maddening*.  You can almost feel *insanity* blossoming in the air.

There is something familiar about this scene.  I figure I recognize as the story from something, and I wake myself up to remember what it's from.

As soon as I wake, the familiar feeling fades like smoke, and I realize it's not from anything in the waking world.

----------


## italianmonkey

that's _curious_
not nice, though

----------


## The Cusp

I only say that because, well, have you_ read_ her DJ?

But it's good to know you wouldn't be weirded out if I ever did have a dream like that.  You should be careful what thoughts you put in my head.  I may be lazy with my lucid dreaming, but I'm pretty good at incubating dreams.   :wink2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> I only say that because, well, have you_ read_ her DJ?



What's that supposed to mean?  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

It means most of your dreams are about guys, and you don't seem uncomfortable posting them.  Nothing wrong with that!

Speaking of uncomfortable, I'm starting to feel like a deer in caught in the headlights here.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

True. If I wrote a book about my dreams, it would be like a romance novel. And I would give you the first copy, for free, signed.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

wow that reflection dream is inasane! sounds scary as owt man! have you dreamed that before?

----------


## The Cusp

*Internal Bleeding**
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm in a grocery store, and I run into some friends from school, in particular Jo-Anne, whom I very happy to see.  We decide to hang out and watch a movie.   There is a video section and as we're trying to find a movie.   *Jo-Anne* and I are *flirting* and getting *closer* and closer.

I wander off to the checkout aisle, and there is a *toilet* right beside the cash, so I go for a pee.  As I'm peeing I notice the color of my stream is bright red.  *I'm peeing blood! * I get completely worried and freaked out.  I grab a dish towel and wipe the blood off my penis.

Worst of all, I won't be able to go out with Jo-Anne, because I'm going to have to go to he hospital.  I find her, but don't know how to explain.  I tell her I have to go to the *hospital* because I'm *bleeding*, then show her the rag with the blood.

My parents take me home and I go lie down in bed.  Then I realize I should be at the hospital and get back up.  Jo-Anne and the gang from school are at my house, but I'm too worried to enjoy myself

I blew my nose in a *red napkin* yesterday, then tossed it in the toilet without flushing.  All the ink came off the napkin and settled on the bottom of the toilet.  So the next time I went and flushed, all that ink swirled around, turning the water bright red.  Gave me quite a scare until I figured out what it was from.


*Composite Mouse Cursor
**Fragment
*I'm playing some game where I have to click things with the mouse.  There are three objects that fit onto my mouse cursor and I have to use different ones to move different objects.

Eventually I have to use two of these objects at the same time, and I'm having difficulty.  My brother shows up and shows me how to overlay all three objects over the mouse at once, making a super cursor.

With my new super cursor, it's like playing a whole new game.  There are so many new possibilities, I go along very slowly taking it all in.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

pissing blood is never good. im kind of sad it ended that way. i was expecting this dream to get good  ::hump::   :;-):

----------


## bro

That is damn scary...my cousin had a horrific urinary tract infection one time and was peeing blood...he passed out, needed tranfusions and all...scary stuff...glad it was only a dream.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Scary dream Cusp, I'm just glad that wasn't based off _that_ happening to you in real life, peeing blood is never a good sign... 

My grandfather had a bad ulcer once and didn't find out until he started peeing out blood.... ick, that was gross and scary... [Though, not as bad as when he sawed off bits of his fingers] 

Thank goodness it was only a dream Cusp...

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

It seems the things that have an emotional impact on me always show up in my dreams.  That red napkin really gave me a scare!  This page is starting on a squeamish note_ (Sawed off his fingers!?!?!?)_.  The picture I choose for this next dream doesn't really do much to clear the air.

*Meat Mixer-Upper
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm shopping in the *grocery store* when some guy pushes his cart up to me and in *furious* voice, calls me *"Meat Mixer-Upper!!!"*

I just look at him trying to figure what the heck he's talking about, then finally ask "_What?_"

*"You mixed up the meats in the deli section!*" he *accuses*, like it was some sort of personal attack directed at him.

"Look..." I tell him, "I don't even buy that much meat.  I haven't been anywhere near there yet today, and I haven't been here in a week!"

The whole thing is just so *ridiculous*, I turn away,* ignoring* him, and continue shopping.  The guy follows along beside me with his cart, *staring me down* with an *angry* look.

*I take a good look* at the guy to see who he is.  He's tall, but I notice his *glasses* first.  As I *focus* in on them, he starts begins to look *old*, and I'm having a hard time determining his age.  I look at his hair to check for grey, and don't see any.  His head is shaved military style, and now he begins to look muscled.  I figure he's just a *high strung army guy*.
*
"Fucking Pongo!"* I yell at him.  *"Don't you even look at me!"*

The guy breaks off from trailing me and pushes his cart down the aisle staring straight ahead, like he's at attention.

Pongo is what they call army guys back home.  I think it has something to so with the shaved heads, but I'm not really sure.  I just like saying Pongo.  Pongo Pongo Pongo Pongo!  No offense to anyone in the military!

Oh yeah, I bought steak for dinner! And I was very careful not to mix anything up.

----------


## The Cusp

Recalled a ton of disjointed fragments last night, but my dreams were so bland they weren't worth remembering.  I get the nagging feeling I had a cool space ship dream, just can't reach it.

*Dream Archinves
*
*Sat Feb 24, 2007*
*Yellow Ferrari* 

I'm being *arrested* by the *police*.  They are about to take me away, but there is *no room* in the police car, so I have to ride with two detectives in a *yellow Ferrari*.  It's a two seater, and I have to *squeeze* in the front between the two detectives.

I'm squished in with the detective driving, like we're sharing the same seat. We are both *wedged in* it sideways, back to back. And we're driving this way, *very fast*. It's *not safe* at all. Eventually, the driver manages to sit down nowmally, which squeezes me out of the seat completely. We take a *sharp corner* and I *almost fall out* of the car.

I finally manage to sit properly, and we cruise down the queensway at *dangerous speeds*.  Just when I think we're going too fast, they kick in the *turbo*, and we blast past all the other cars like they are standing still.

After a few close calls, I realize how *flimsy* this car actually is.  It was made for *speed*, not safety, and the slightest bump would tear the car apart.


*Sat Feb 24, 2007*
*World Council**
* 
It's the *18th century*, and I'm at some sort of world council meeting.  There are* leaders* of all sorts, *Kings* and *Queens* gathered together in stadium like room.

One man stands and begins to speak.  "The *Bandersnatch** has been *slain*!" he announces triumphantly, and I see a flash of some creature in a cave with *too many faces*, and an obscene amount of small, twisted vestigial *limbs*.  "Wether it was truly a *monster*, or just some *sad freak of nature*, we will never know."

There is a great *danger* on the way, and all the world leaders seem to be in *denial* of it, except for the one that I came with as his guest (No king, I). I stand and try to convince them all of the seriousness of the coming danger, that *something must be done soon*.

They all think I'm *crazy*, that the danger has passed with the killing of the Bandersnatch, but I know that was *only the beginning*.  The queen of *France* in particular does not *believe* me, and she in turn stands and *ridicules* my claims.  The other leaders all *agree* with her, and *chuckle* to themselves at my lunacy.

The king beside me who's geust I am, puts his *hand on my shoulder*, sits me down, and stands to try to *convince* the other of the *reality* of the impending threat. The majority don't listen to him either, but I see a *shadow of doubt* and *fear* creep across the faces of a very few people. They are beginning to believe, but don't dare speak up, lest they lose their credibility.

Unless they all work together to fight this coming disaster, *we're all doomed*, and their *arrogance* will be the *end of us all*.

*I don't remember the actual name of the monster they used, so I used the Bandersnatch from the Jaberwock poem in Alice in Wonderland. 


*Sat Feb 24, 2007*
*Sex Shop*  
I'm in a sex shop. In the back there are shelves with those ridiculous *fake vaginas*, and some guy is having sex with one of them. There is a *naked woman* watching him. She is supposed to have sex with the guy, but he is busy with his *artificial* toy, so she begins to rub herself *nervously*, not too sure what else to do, *unsure* if she should interrupt him.

The woman notices me watching her, and gives me a *dirty look* (not good dirty). I am rearanging and stacking stuff on the shelves because I work there. 
"Can I _help_ you?" I ask her *sarcastically*.  She looks *embarrassed*.

"Don't worry" the guy tells her, "*I have sex here all the time.*" 


*Sat Feb 24, 2007*
*The Baby Scam* 

-My brother and I are riding in a car being driven by some woman with black  hair and dark brown skin.  She is our *aunt* in the dream, and is supposed to give *birth* at any time.  Only *she isn't pregnant.*

She talks and *acts* like she is pregnant, and everyone has been treating her like she was, but she's been *faking it*, *lying* even to us. We are headed to the place where she's going to give birth, but my brother and I both know the *truth*. There is another woman who really is about to give birth, and she will then give the child to our aunt, who will *pretend* it's hers so she can get some *money* from the rich father.

My brother and I are intent on finding the *real mother*, and I tell  him we will go to the *hotel* and ask around if anyone has seen a very pregnant woman. Someone will have noticed her, and I think we will find her pretty easily.

-I get a *letter* jointly addressed to me and some other guy.  The other guy hands me the letter.  It is from *Jo-Anne*.

The letter is typed and is two pages long. I read it, and it tells how Joanne *gave birth* to a child. "_He looks so small in my hands_" the letter reads, and there is a *picture* attatched. It's of some white haired kid, about 3-4 years of age. It's the *ugliest kid* I've ever seen.


*Sat Feb 24, 2007*
*First World War* 
I'm some kind of Spanish gigolo, wearing a *cheesy pastel suit*, inside a large *mansion*.  There are soldiers everywhere.

I go into a bedroom to change into a *soldier'*s uniform, and inside the room is a *mini-me*. It's a tiny, living doll sized version of my spanish self, that looks and acts exactly like me, maybe a foot tall. It jumps on the bed, and scrambles up to the window, trying to open it and *escape* outside.

I go outside to the front of the house and am standing amongst some soldiers and vehicles, when I notice *enemy troops* creeping towards us through the bush.  One of them is *aiming* at a soldier standing beside me, and I shoot him with a *rifle* before he can kill the soldier next to me.

My gunshot *alerts* our side of trouble, and we all *take cover* to hold off the *invaders*. I'm shooting from underneath a truck, taking cover behind it's tire. My rifle is a single shot rifle, and i have to *reload* it in between shots, which is a *slow* process. I pick off a few of the close invaders, then *miss* some of ones further away. The slow reload of my gun is making things difficult.

Eventually we all *fall back* into the mansion. All the soldiers on our side are *packed like sardines* into the main room, and I'm the last one in, which leaves me *exposed* at the *front* when the enemy arrives. I *burrow* my way through the troops away from the open doorway.

It's not the best *defensive* position for our side, but there are so many of us inside, I hear one of the soldier say "Anyone who opens that door is a going to *get it good*".  Convinced this is going to be our last stand, I decide to change out of my soldier's uniform, so I can *die like I lived.*

I go into the bedroom, and change into a *pastel blue suit*, with those *white ruffles* down the front breast. Cheesy, but it suits my DC. No longer dressed like the soldiers, I figure there is *no reason to die like them*. This is *not my fight*. I decide to try to *sneak away*, even though the suit I'm wearing makes me *stick out* like a sore thumb. 

Since the enemy is approaching from front of the house, I go out the back, and climb up onto the *roof*.  The roof is peaked, and I have trouble climbing the incline.   

I watch my spanish self get almost to the top of the roof as a disembodied *observer*, then he slips. I *reach* out and *grab* his arm to try to pull him (me) up, but he slips further down. He then throws a *blue scarf* up which I grab and try to pull him up with. But no matter how hard I pull, he keeps slipping down, and finally *falls off* the roof. The spanish me couldnt see me trying to help him, like the me that was observing wasn't there, even though I was helping him.

I go back inside headed to the room with the mini me.  Outside the door to the room, I see a *brass propeller* lying on the floor that belonged to one of the *officers*. It's the propeller to a *plane*, and with it I can *escape with my mini me*.

I grab it and climb out a window on the side of the house, then climb back onto the roof where the *airplane* is waiting. The roof is flat this time. As I look to the front of the house where the invading army should be, I see nothing. Nor do I see the airplane

The roof I'm standing on is now a house on the end of me street in Petawawa, where there is no house in RL. I'm no longer spanish, I am myself. I say to myself "I'll just sit here and *eat snow*".   Which I do.  I sit there sucking on handfulls of snow until I wake. 

My brother recently got and restored an old 70's pinball machine, and the scoreboard for it has a really cheesy looking spanish guy dancing the tango with a spanish woman. That's who I was in the dream.


*
Sun Feb 25, 2007*
*Hunted Barrymore* 

It's the middle of the night, *Drew Barrymore* is being hunted by a *Terminator*.
She runs across a parking lot to an office building where she works.  It's *closed,* but she has the *key* to get in.

Once inside she looks for somewhere to *hide*, but all the walls of the building are made of *glass*. The Terminator is outside with a pistol, and she ducks down behind a desk. But the layout is such that she is *always exposed* to at least 2 of the glass walls.

Another guy working late walks in on the scene. She tries to warn him, but he goes about his business like he doesn't believe her. Two more co-workers enter and go about their business while Drew *cowers* behind a desk. 

The first Terminator was on the Space channel last night before i went to bed. And for some reason I had a Duran Duran song from Donnie Darko (with Drew Barrymore) in my head as I went to bed. 


*Mon Feb 26, 2007*
*Sunwolf's Haunted House* 
I'm upstairs at Sunwolf's an I see the *computer* that is running *Sealife* in a spare bedroom  where *renovations* are taking place.  It is covered in drywall *dust,* and I think to myself that can't be good for the computer.  If it crashes, my dreams will be *lost forever*.

I go downstairs and talk to sunwolf by the front door.  I take off my coat, and the sleeve is *pulled* towards the roof. I have to *hold on* the the other sleeve to stop it from being *pulled away*. The *strange effect* is *localized* in that area, and if I take a couple of steps away, the pulling *stops*, but resumes when I get close again.

I stay the night, and as I'm trying to sleep, some *unseen force* keeps pulling the blankets off of me, and *pushing and shoving me*. I wrap myself in them good and hide me face under the blankets. I feel *ghostly**hands* pressing down on my face through the blankets, then holding my entire body down 

I vaguely remember reading somewhere about getting too much sleep and dreaming of ghosts.  Or what that a dream as well?


*Mon Feb 26, 2007*
*Stranded* 
I'm at a *bus station* late at night. I want to bus *home,* but I *missed* the last bus. The only other buses coming aren't going anywhere near where I have to go. It looks like I'm going to be *screwed*.  
*

Mon Feb 26, 2007*
*Terrorists* 

There are* terrorists* talking on the radio about how they are about to *detonate* some bombs in the city. Before he can finish talking, I hear a thousands of car *horns* outside that drown out the radio, indicating the *bombs* have already *gone off.*

My apartment is *flooded* due to the bombs, and there a a foot of water on the floor. Brazeau and Noodle are my room mates. I wade through the water to the bathroom to take a *shower*, since it is likely to be the last one I will be able to take for a long time.

After showering, I go to me room and am surprised to see my *computer* still running.  It is slightly elevated out of the water, although still sitting a couple of inches deep in the flood.

I leave my room and as I close the door, all the water *drains* from the apartment, leaving a *soggy mess* of carpet. 

I also remember strange geometric  patters from last night like the kind I saw the first time I did LSD.

*
Tue Feb 27, 2007*
*Secret Origins* 

-The *cheerleader* from Heroes is in some kind of desert/radioactive wasteland.  Her *powers* are manifesting, and there is some kind of *explosive* *energy* emanating from her, spreading out for miles in every directon, some kind of *deadly radiation* that kills, or turns people into *mutants*.

A f*ighter jet* zooms in on her shooting twin lines of *machine gun* fire. The bullets go right by me, just *missing*. Once the jet passes me, I see more jets an *tanks* *converging* on her. I'm about to run, but a guy with me says they cant see or get us. We are on the other side of some *barrier* or inside some kind of pocket *dimension*.

We steal an empty *police car* and drive to my house in Petawawa.  
Inside the house, my parents and brother are talking with some sort of *agent* who is *threatening* them unless we do what he says.

"When you watch TV, you lean forward like that all the time, don't you" he says to my father, who is sitting in his lazy boy. "So?" my father replies.
"He means he could easily have a *sniper* *assassinate* you through the window" I say grimly.
*
Satisfied* he's *made his point*, the agent leaves. Next a police car (not driven by polilce) races by our house and gets stuck in the *ditch* outside. As I'm watching him try to get out, I worry he's going to *abandon* that car and take ours, which is one of the few vehicles that *still runs*. But he manages to back out of the mud and water in the ditch thanks to *third wheel* on the back of his car, and drives off.

Now a *black car* pulls into our driveway, and someone gets out holding a *gun* and walks up to our door.  A *dog* and two *cats*, one belonging to the neigbour, tear through the kitchen and *hide* in my brother's bedroom. I go to the door expecting the worst, and am very relieved to see it's only Pete B. holding the pistol  

THere were probably a dozen more scenes to this dream, all about people with super powers of some sort


*Wed Feb 28, 2007*
*Heart of Soul* 
-I'm standing in a *parking lot* in the middle of the *night*. I can see the hotel where my family and I are staying, and I figure I had better get back there, since there are unsavory character lurking about in the distance, and I can hear them talking about me. 

I start to run towards the *hotel*, but the more I *run*, the farther I get from my destination, until finally I'm in the middle of nowhere and I stop and wonder *where* the hell I am. *How* did I get here? Where did the hotel go? *Why* are we at a hotel anyways? Then it hits me... *I'm dreaming*!!!  ...and then I wake up 


*Wed Feb 28, 2007*
*Heart of Soul (take 2)* 
I'm in a *hotel* room with my *brother*, and we each have our own computers that we are messing around on. I hear a bunch of girls having *fun* through the roof, and the hotel is suddenly a house I share with a *bunch of girls* in my dreams. I *wish* I could go *join them*.

I start playing music on my computer, in particular I play the Cult's Heart of Soul a few times in a row as I *play along* on the *guitar*. The music plays it's self out and I now hear that *same song* coming through the roof , being played by the girls. Not only were we listening to them, but they were listening to us as well. 

I now here the girl's voices a lot *closer*, just outside the door, and since they were playing the same song (for my benefit), I figure it wouldn't be completely out of line to go say *hello*.

We hang out and *party* for the night away. Morning comes and the girls leave together. Some guy there tells me in a friendly manner "Those girls really need to *get laid*, just don't hit on (someguy)'s girlfriend" I ask him which one she was, then it occurs to me that the majority of the girls were *single*, and I didn't even try to make a move. What a colossal *waste!* 


*Wed Feb 28, 2007*
*Never Ending Party* 
-I'm in a back yard during the daytime with my *high school gang*. There is a *wild party* next door with a bunch of people we don't know. Both sides keep *looking over* the *fence* at what the others are doing.  Eventually, the people we don't know ask us "Why don't you guys join us in the pool?"

Since both sides were partying and have a great time, it only *makes sense* that we should *get together*. My gang moves almost as one at their invitation. 

As we gather around the *pool* and look into it, we see it isn't filled with water. Instead, at the bottom of the pool, is one of those small plastic *kiddie pools*, which couldn't possibly hold everyone. We look around the neighbour's yards and consider taking other kiddie pools to *add* to the first one, but decide against it. Our two groups joined (My hometown gang, and these new city people), we party and have a great time

-I wake up in the house next door where we were partying, belonging to the girl who was *hosting* the party.  My* parents* are there and her mother is cooking us *breakfast*.  I notice some game system hooked to to the TV and I check it out, but don't play

-It's night time and we are* still partying hard.* Everyone I knew from Petawawa is there, and we are *getting along great* with these new people. I hear somebody say that some guy is giving out *hash*, and I see him put some on the picnic table, which I grab and begin to break up to roll a joint.

"Are you rolling a hash joint?" he asks me.  I think this strange since he's the one who gave it to me.  He then sprinkles some *cocaine* on the table, sucks it up into a cigarette and wanders off.  I *spark my joint*, wander off, and run into Bourque and Denny.  

The whole party is just amazing, with both sides getting along fantastically.  I'm making a ton of new *friends*, and people keep asking me if they'll see me again.  I answer we most likely will, but I don't take phone numbers or *commit* to anything, which kind of leaves me *feeling sad*. 
*

Thu Mar 01, 2007*
*Survivor* 

-I'm a *contestant* on the game show survivor, and we are being led to our next *challenge*.  Instead of a tropical location, we are in a distinctly Canadian *forest*.

They separate the guys and girls and tell us what the challenge is going to be.  We are all going to *fight* each other.  I immediately check out my *competition* to *assess* the *threats*.  There are a few guys that are *taller* than me, but who are pretty *skinny,* and a few who are more *muscular* that me, but are pretty *short* with* no reach*. There are only two guy who are both tall and muscular, and of them, only seems *competent* enough to put up a good fight.

As we wait to find out who we're going to be matched up with, some of the guys are *practicing* their moves.  It seems like a good idea, so I throw some classic karate punches to work on my form.  I *punch* with one fist and pull the other one to my waist a few times.   As often happens in my dreams, my punches seem *weak* and *slow*, and my opponents watching *aren't impressed*.

Very disappointed with my practice punches, I suddenly remember my *true strength* lies in my *speed* and *jab* combos.  I run some moves through my mind so as to *not show my true skill* and keep an *element of surprise*.  

*Satisfied* my fighting skills are *in order*, I begin get my muscles pumped using dynamic *tension*, so that I'll *look good* on television without my shirt.

We find out who we will be fighting in the first round, and my opponent seems overly *confident* upon seeing me.  I begin to do some stretches for my legs, and he loses some of his *bluster* once he sees how *flexible* I am.

-I forget what I did, but I got myself *kicked off* the show. As I'm taking the *walk of shame*, I'm acutely aware of the *cameras* on me. I hold up my *middle finger* for their benefit as I walk away, saying *"FUCK YOU!"* to any one associated with the show whom I come across. It's not that I'm really angry, it's just for the benefit of the *cameras* filming me.

I walk through some bushes and come out in a *clearing.* Sitting cross legged on the ground are the *next group* of survivor contestants, waiting for their *turn* on the show. I recognize my friends *Berrigan* and *Chunk* sitting among them.

I walk up the group and say *"Fuck you all, especially you two ugly bastards!"* indicating Berrigan and Chunk.

"Fuck _ME_?" says Chunk in *mock indignation*.

"Fuck _YOU_!!!" I shoot back at him, *grinning* from ear to ear.  We *clasp hands* and I wish my friends *good luck.*
*


Thu Mar 01, 2007 (Nap)*
*Summertime Blues*  
-I'm working with Mark, AKA The Bird, AKA *Meat Head*. We are supposed to sand a wooden walkway that is outside leading down to the beach. Mark is trying to *cut corners* and not do his job, just because the boss lets him *get away* with stuff like that. I end up doing the whole thing myself

-I'm in my elementary school courtyard with mark. We shoot some basketball for a bit. I want to leave before school lets out, because I'm pretty shure they won't appreciate dirty floor guys hanging around the school kids. 

I'm trying to get Mark out of there, but he keeps *running of like an idiot*, *not listening* to me. I see a third guy from work sitting on a picnic table. He has a huge bag colorful *candies* with a red and green *swirl.* They came from his *grandparents*. I have a *memory flash* where I see the bag candy at the grandparents when I was there earlier   I never actually dreamed about the grandparents place. 
 

I go over and try a candy because they *look delicious*, but it's *nothing but cheap sugar,* and *tastes terrible*. 

During the whole dream, it was just the most beautiful summer day. All I wanted to do was get done work and go out and enjoy it. But with Mark around it felt like I was wasting time, when I could be out in the sun.

I cant wait untill summer gets here.

----------


## The Cusp

*Dream Archives

** Fri Mar 02, 2007*
*Into the Howling Chaos* 
 
I'm walking down my block in Petawawa, towards the Catwalk (beach). It's night and everything is very *chaotic*. There are *strange looking* cars littered all over the street, and they keep *changing positions* every time I look away. Actually everything keeps *changing*, and it's really *disturbing*.

On top of that, I keep walking down the *same* stretch of street *over and over* without getting anywhere. I keep *starting over* from the *beginning*. Also, there is just *random stuff* happening all around me, *very odd* for the time of the night.

All the strangeness is just too much, and I figure out *I'm dreaming*. But as soon as I do, things get even *worse*. My *mental* faculties can barely function now, I can't think straight at all. 

I know i need to take *control*, so I decide to try to *drive* a weird looking van parked in front of me. But when I try to get to it, I can only *stumble* around, and I can still *barely think* about what is happening to me.

In a final effort to *salvage* my lucidity, I try to *fly.* It's *tough* getting off the ground, like I'm *incredibly heavy*, but I do get *airbourne*, ever so *slowly*. This helps *clear my mind* a little, but I'm still not right in the head.

I can't fly very fast at all, and I can only move in a series short, slow *bursts,* pausing between each push. 


*Mon Mar 26, 2007*
*Fumble* 

I'm at my middle school and it's *recess*.  Instead of going out the doors that lead to the courtyard, I go out the front doors into the street.  I walk through the *gates* into the courtyard, and around the school, where I see my friends getting ready to play football (American).

Some of them are wearing* old school* leather football helmets, and they are all wearing what look like criss crossed* suspenders*. 

They throw me the *ball*, and one of the guys by the back fence begging to motion frantically for me to *pass it* to him. I throw it, but as it leaves my hands, it *deflates* of air and catches on my finger, sending it *crashing* straight into the* ground*.

I think they are going to *make fun* of me, but instead someone just says "Something tells me we have a crap ball..."


*Thu Mar 29, 2007*
*Dream notes* 
I'm going over a lenghy list of *notes* I took of my dreams. The first thing I notice is how *neat* my *handwriting* is, as opposed to the unreadable mess my notes usually are. About a third of the way down, my handwriting switches from pencil to red ink, and the red is even more *well written* than the pencil notes. 
I wonder if those were actual notes from last night's dreams, o if I was just making it up as I went along, a stream of conciousness sort of thing. 
*

Thu Mar 29, 2007*
*Movies*
-In a movie theatre with my friends when I see Sarah sitting in the back row. I go and stand behind her to say hi. She has done something with her hair that makes here look really young, like a teenie bopper.
*

Thu Mar 29, 2007*
*Cards*
-I'm walking over to Sunwolf's house. He mentioned they were playing magic the gathering and I thought I'd stop by with my deck. I'm walking along holding a white box with my cards that keeps opening on me. I try to clamp it closed under my arm.

I see a mother and young boy walking by, the mother is holding two cards in her hand. 
This one is likely due to Sunwolf's new dream cards 
*

Thu Mar 29, 2007*
*Casino* 
-I'm playing video *slot machines* standing outside on the grass with my brother. There a player *cards* you feed into the machine to *keep track* of stuff. My brother wanders off to play the machine on the other side of the one I'm on. 

I turn my back for a moment, and a chinese woman walks up and starts to play the machine I was on. She's trying to use my brother's card that was left in the machine, and I try to explain to her that's our card.

She acts like she *doesn't understand*, but I suspect *she knows damn well* what's going on and is trying to *rip us off*, so I grab the card out of her hands. This upsets her and her *husband* and his friend now start to hastle me. She eventually finds her card, and everything is *sorted out*.


*Sat Mar 31, 2007*
*Forum Obsession* 
 
I dream i browsing a forum.  I notice an avatar pic has the shape of one of the *Platonic solids*. As I scroll down, every picture in the site incorporates the platonic solids somehow. I move on from picture to picture. Clicking one leads to another.

-I've browsing a forum, but not tall he links work.  THere is only 
one spot you can click on each page, but it is hidden.  Gradually,
it turns into a kind of *game* of short 5 second burst, where the graphics
move on the screen and I have to find the right place to click ot move onto the next one. 
Had these dreams early in the night, and trying to keep them in memory was screwing up my sleep and dreaming, so I had to get up and write them down. ONce those were out of the way, regular dreams came more easily.

----------


## The Cusp

*Incubation*
Had some serious incubated dreams last night.  Went to bed puzzling over issues of a game I was working on, and had about 2 hours of HI where, doing game stuff, trying out new things.  Had to wake myself up from it because it was starting to get rediculous.  Then I dreamed pretty much about the same thing all night.

Overall I'm pretty proud of that one, my dreams went just the way I planned all night.  Except for that fragment about the Poison Ivy...

*Poison Ivy*
*Fragment*
I notice a patch of poison Ivy on my ankle.  I check the rest of my body and sure enough, it's breaking in small patches everywhere.   Luckily I still have some of my miracle *cure* left, and I begin to *douse* all the itchy areas.

Scratched my ankle some point during the night, felt something there that felt like poison ivy.



The last of my older DJ's that I was able to recover.  Not as much as I thought there would be.  I'll fix it all up later when I have time, and then get around to today's dreams...
*
Tue Apr 17, 2007*
*Get off the Road* 
*Clarity:* 3/10 
*Importance:* 6/10 
My father is driving down the queensway with my uncle Dennis, who is riding up front, and my brother and I, who are riding in the back seat. My father is all over the road, driving down two lanes, on the shoulder of the road, nearly colliding with other cars. 

A car begins to tailgate us, an my father *accelerates* to lose him.  Now not only are we all over the road, but we are traveling recklessly *fast*.  I brace myself against the side window in anticipation of an accident. 

*Sat Apr 28, 2007*
*Finishing Moves* 
*Clarity:* 2/10 
*Importance:* 4/10 
I'm *fighting* some guy, but neither of us are using regular punches or kicks. Instead we are only using over the top specicial finishing moves, like from a fighting video game. Neither of us are landing any hits. 

*Tue May 01, 2007*
*Clash of the Titans* 
*Clarity:* 3/10 
*Importance:* 6/10 
I'm *fighting* Psyler.  We are both using a mix of super *powers* and Kung Fu, and we are pretty evenly matched.  As the battle progresses, we both use our *time* powers for attacks and evasion, and we fight in a mix of slow motion and fast forward.

Psyler comes at me with a flurry of punches, something between a punch and an uppercut, and I think to myself he's a professional *boxer*.  I land a few punches of my own, and crush the tip of his nose.  A single drop of *blood* falls onto the pavement by his feet, and I back off, thinking I didn't meant to do that.


*Simming Someday* 
*CLarity:* 7/10 
*Importance:* 6/10 
I'm walking to visit my house in Petawawa. As I'm about to cut through the beach, I see Billy by the medical center with Jason J. They are both soaking wet and holding towels. 

"_Where's the good swimming right now_?" I ask them.  Billy looks at me qizzically, not recognizing me, and asks "_Your name please_?". I tell him my Last name first, then me first name, like James Bond would. He recognizes my name, takes a good look at my face, and grins.

We walk down hill along the path to the beach. When it is sight, I see the beach is completely empty, but for a small puddlw in the middle. I find that very strange for this time of year. I look at the river that feeds into the beach, and it is pretty low. 


***Wed May 02, 2007
**Break and Enter, Chapter 2: Grandparents* 
*Clarity:* 9/10 
*Importance:*  4/10 
I'm walking down my block in Petawawa when I run into Sean and Jay. We go and break into the same house we always break into in my dreams, which is beside my grand parents place this time. I know there can't be anything left worth taking, since we've hit it so many times.

Iside we scramble around searching the place half heartedly. I'm carrying a cardboard box with something inside. We go down some stairs into the kitchen/dining room area at the back of the house. It sounded like someone pulled up out front, I'm trying to get the guys out of the house. I hope nobody recognizes us leaving, since it is our neighbourhood.

I try to put on some cheap disposable slippers to leave in, but they are too tight. I force them on and the material rips and stretches a little. When I look up, my grandparents are in the house with me.

I try to get them to leave, but my grandfather gets distracted by the fridge and makes himself a drink. My grandmother is rearranging magazines on a coffee table. The I hear people walking along the path behind the houses, calling out to my grandparents. 

Since I was planning on leaving by the back so as not to be seen, these people screw up my escape plan. 

Don't feel like going through my old DJ's to count the number of times I've broken into that house. I'll just start counting here at chapter 2. I had called my grandmother yesterday to wish her happy birthday. 
*

Wed May 02, 2007*
*Calming of the Kitty* 
*Clarity:* 1/10 
*Importance:* 5/10 
There is a cat that is either scared or hurt. I pick it up gingerly (or someone hands it to me) and pet it gently until it calms down. Eventually it begins to purr

----------


## Caradon

The howling chaos seemed like a pretty frustrating Lucid.
Has that kind of thing happened often?

----------


## The Cusp

> The howling chaos seemed like a pretty frustrating Lucid.
> Has that kind of thing happened often?



Twice before, but that one was the worst.


*In the Cold, Cold Night
* *Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm walking along with some girl, when we pass a man with *Wind Powers.*  He* blasts* us with *freezing cold* wind from his hands.  The girl with me crouches down and *huddles* into a ball beside me, trying to use my body as* cover* from the icy blast.

As I'm freezing my nuts off, I realize this whole scenes is a result of me having left my window open  when I went to *sleep*.  I know my* real body* is being blasted by cold night winds, even as my dream body is being afflicted with the same.

Having had enough wind, I throw out my hands, which have* phi spirals* shooting out of them.  I blast the wind guy with some intangible force, and he disappears.

Was too cold to get out of bed to take notes of that one.  It started off clear, but degraded throughout the night.

----------


## mark

nice man! I love how you knew it was coming from the window in your bedroom great reasoning you have there.

----------


## Clairity

> *In the Cold, Cold Night*
> As I'm freezing my nuts off, I realize this whole scenes is a result of me having left my window open when I went to *sleep*. I know my* real body* is being blasted by cold night winds, even as my dream body is being afflicted with the same.



LOL!! Nothing like a little reality seeping into your dreams!  ::D:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

haha that's happened to me before! it was super windy outside so in my dream i was inside a house and it was super windy outside. pretty cool how that works out sometimes.

----------


## The Cusp

Ugh, couldn't sleep last night, it was too HOT!  Crazy weather.

It seems I've dreamed about everything but the kitchen sink so far.  Time to remedy that with some HI from last night.

*The Kitchen Sink
*
Quite suddenly I see a close up of the top left corner of my kitchen sink.  My face feels uncomfortably close.  To the left of the sink I see what looks to be the mounting for another set of faucets.  There is nothing happening and I'm getting bored.

I decide to take a closer look at the second, out of place faucet mounting to try to identify it.  As I focus my attention on it, I become acutely aware of a "feeling" attached to this scene.  It so strong that I stop for a moment, wondering what it is.   As I think about it, the feeling fades a little, so I go back to the mounting.

As I continue my inspection, that feeling intensifies again.  It's so strong it's the weirdest thing.  Never felt anything like that before.

I checked my kitchen counter to see what that extra faucet mounting could have been, because there is usually nothing there.  But yesterday, I had put the dish rack on that side of the sink to wipe the counter.  The corner of the rack looked very much like the image from my HI when I looked at it from the same angle.

Just realized there have been several HI lately that haven't made it into my DJ.  Mostly I'm laying in bed and I suddenly see my room from where I'm laying, but with slight distortions of details.  Usually my bed looks longer than it is, or blankets are piled differently.  But other than that, it's pretty damn precise.  If it wasn't for those slight inconsistencies, I would have thought they were OBE for sure.  It always freaks me out to be able to see with my eyes closed like that.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

too hot??? isnt canada colder than the united states? it was about or below freezing last night. last time i checked before i went to bed, it was 32F outside.

----------


## The Cusp

I have no control over the heat in my apartment other than to open and close windows.  But it was nowhere near freezing last night.  Last winter was actually very warm, and I expect it to be even warmer this year.

----------


## The Cusp

Had a good sleep last night, didn't bother too much with recall, but have few short dreams anyways.


*Meggy's Lucidity
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm talking to *MeggyFayePhotography,* and she tells me she's *lucid*.  I congrajulate  her and we talk about lucidity for a bit.

Next we're in a room with a bunch of people, and Meg asks me to if I can *wait* there all day for the cable or telephone guy to show up.  It could be anytime in the next 8 hours.  

I of no, I'm not waiting, I had other plans.  She just gives me a look that says "It was worth a try."  I get the feeling she was trying to *trick* me into waiting for her.

Of course I didn't get lucid...


*Unfinished Business
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm riding in a *truck* with three friends, on our way to a concert.  I notice that *Kleiche* is sitting in the front seat, and seems perfectly *at ease.*  I lent that guy money and he ripped me off.  I've been looking for him for awhile, and how here he is.

I just look at him *stunned*, amazed he's here.  Is he *crazy*?  I announce "_I'm going to kill you_".  The two other guys in the truck suddenly look *uncomfortable*, and Kleiche just *sinks* down in his seat like he's trying to disappear.

I *grab him by the hair* and ask him "What the hell were you _thinking_, coming here?".  I prattle on and on *yelling* at him.

I should probably get over that soon.  But I'd like nothing more than to get my hands on that guy.


*UFO's and Fireworks
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I begin to notice strange things in the sky that look like *UFO*'s.  The more I look, the more of them I see, of all sorts.  Some are clearly *ships*, others are just a funny patch moving throughout the *clouds*.  As soon as one goes by, I see others.

I look around to the other people on the street, wanting some kind of *explanation* as to what's going on.  But nobody is looking where I'm seeing the UFO's.  The are all looking in the other direction at a *fireworks* display in the sky.

I look back to the UFO, and fireworks begin to go off around them as well.  It's like a parade in the sky with fireworks.  There is so much going on, I can only stand there and watch with my mouth hanging open.

Glanced out my bedroom window during the night, and the clouds passing over the moon caught my attention.  It was spectacular.  The a plane passed by, and it would fade in and out as whispy clouds passed by, looked pretty cool.

*
Maggot Mullet
Fragment

*There is a black guy with a mullet.  He turns his back on me and maggots begin to wriggle out the bottom of his mullet, right at his spine.

----------


## ninja9578

Ew... You need less halloween movies  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> *Unfinished Business*
> I'm riding in a truck with three friends, on our way to a concert. I notice that Kleiche is sitting in the front seat, and seems perfectly at ease. I lent that guy money and he ripped me off. I've been looking for him for awhile, and how here he is.
> 
> I just look at him stunned, amazed he's here. Is he crazy? I announce "I'm going to kill you". The two other guys in the truck suddenly look uncomfortable, and Kleiche just sinks down in his seat like he's trying to disappear.
> 
> I grab him by the hair and ask him "What the hell were you thinking, coming here?". I prattle on and on yelling at him.
> 
> I should probably get over that soon. But I'd like nothing more than to get my hands on that guy.



Trying to resolve some personal issues in your dream are ya?  ::D: 





> *Maggot Mullet*
> *Fragment*
> There is a black guy with a mullet. He turns his back on me and maggots begin to wriggle out the bottom of his mullet, right at his spine.



ok, I'm with ninja.. ew.  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Hmmm two people had dreams with me in them last night! I feel so special! And you... you just keep having dreams about me now that we're speaking more again! :p I'm glad you're dreams didn't include just a kitchen sink last night. Hahaha.

----------


## Caradon

I get a lot of those kind of dreams too. where you see stuff in the sky like that. A lot of my UFO dreams start like that. Just seeing some strange lights then they turn into ships.

----------


## mark

ha ha I love your dreams about the dude who theived your money lol he must have seriously pissed you off  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

A nap yesterday totally screwed up my sleep.

*Night Vision*
I've been having what I assume are HI where I can see my room from my bed.  The details of the room are always accurate, but the size of my bed and  position of my blankets are always different from when I open my eyes.  Or so it seemed.

Last night it happened again, but this time I noticed something about the mismatch between what I was seeing with my eyes closed and what was there with my eyes open.  I wasn't seeing the scene from where my real eyes were, but from directly against my mattress, like I was very small.  

That accounts for my bed seeming extra long and my blankets looking like they are piled really high.  I've had limited ability to look around in this state, I'm only to turn my vision a little bit.  I think this happens to me fairly regularly, but I'm only realizing it now.


That was a weird post even for me!

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I remember when I was like way younger, about 10 years ago or so, I used to sleep in my Mum's bed with her when my dad was out playing Bridge at night. I used to get freaked out because I would be lying in bed trying to fall asleep with my eyes closed and I could see everything just as if my eyes were opened. Do you think that would have been HI, when I was younger?

----------


## The Cusp

Well, HI would be the _logical_ explanation.  You were in my dreams again, Meggy!  This time all it took was turning on my messenger, lol.

*Pilot
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Deep
I'm talking with *MeggyFayePhotography*, and there are two boxes above our heads, like windows on a computer screen.  Mine is empty, but inside Megs' is a woman at a *control panel,* pulling levers and pushing buttons.  The woman in the box is controlling Meg.  Meg *changes* the person in her box to a guy, and he begin to control her behaviour in a different manner.

Meg *convinces* me to try it, and I do.  I see the person entering commands in the control pannel that make me do things, controls my mood, how I feel, everything.  While I'm not directly in control of myself, I am able to *switch* who is in control of me when I don't like what's being done to me.  I'm still in control of myself, but in a very *roundabout* manner. 

Get out of my head woman!  Just kidding!

----------


## The Cusp

Remembered a lot of mundane boring dreams last night.  I wasn't going to bother writing any down until this one came to me.

*Smashing Good Time
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Deep

-I'm sitting in *class* when the teacher tell us to turn to a certain page in our text books.  I see a girl in front of me flip through the pages of her book, which are all *blank*.  The next thing I know, that girl is standing in the aisle, holding a plate in her hands.  "This page?" she asks, indicating the plate.

The thought of numbered plates in class just doesn't make sense, but then I realize she means to *smash* the plate in an act of *defiance* against the teacher.  I watch in *anticipation* as the teacher telsl her "Don't you _dare_!".  The girl *throws* the plate against the floor, *smashing it to bits*.

Just as the teacher is about to kick the girl out of class, someone at the back of the class breaks another plate.  I yell out "WOOOOOOOOO!" then stop,* shocked* at how high my voice sounded.

While teacher is staring down the second plate smasher, I decide to throw a glass of water that is on my desk and *smash it against the wall near the teacher's head*.  Unfortunately, because of a *bad throw* on my part, I end up clunking Melanie in the head with the glass.  I feel really bad, but she doesn't look too *hurt*, or too *angry*.  Mel picks up the glass, still rubbing her head, and *smashes* it against the ground.

Now everyone is throwing dishes everywhere.  I *wind up* to throw another glass, but this time hit Sonny in the head as I cock my arm back.  The glass *cracks* a little.  I bend forward a little with my head out so he can hit me back.  He does, and *smashes a glass over my head*.  It didn't hurt at all, so I finish breaking my glass over his head, and we both howl with *laughter*.

-I'm in the gym at some sort of school *assembly*, sitting with the girls.  I'm wrapped in a blanket with only my eyes peeking out, and I'm resting my head on one of the girl's laps.  The principal is talking, and it turns out this assembly is a *party* to celebrate the *end of school*.  I worry I won't be able to attend because of my involvement with the smashing.

A teacher walks in and announces that there were some *trouble makers* smashing plates, and asks those involved to *stand up* and identify themselves.  The majority of my class stands up and begins to file out of the gym.  I stay where I am, wrapped in a blanket with my head in a girl's lap.  It's too *comfortable* to move. 

I ask the girls "Do you think anyone will recognize me?"

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Get out of my head woman!  Just kidding!



you know you secretly love me cuspy!

and your smashing dream was a riot!! haha

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that smashing dream was great!

I laughed when the glass hit the person in the head lol oh and the teachers comment "dont you dare" its classic mate

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

The daylight savings really messed up my sleep.  No pictures for this dream!

*Crapulence
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
Some friends and I are fooling around on some *escalators*.  One guy lays out a *row* of *toilet paper* on the escalator, and squats down on it to take a *dump*.  The paper moving along the escalator wipes his ass as it moves along.  There are two more of our friends at the top of that escalator, and he's sending a pile of crap up towards them while they're* not looking*.

The turd pile reached the top of the escalator and disappears, pulled through the escalator teeth, then reappears on the escalator I'm standing on. I hop the railing onto the neighbouring escalator to avoid it, but the railing is* covered in shit*, which I get on my hand.

We all get off at the top, and I see an *open* bathroom *door* at the same time as one of my friends.  We both look at each other and then* race* towards the bathroom, both wanting to get cleaned up first.  We run across the large room, *dodging* piles of *shit* on the floor.

Before we get there, I see other doors that I realize lead to the *locker room*, and I stop running because now there is no shortage of places to get *cleaned up*.

Might have something to do with the fact that I cleaned my toiled yesterday.  It was overdue.  Oh yeah, I also happened to see that guy from Jackass take a shit while he was running on the television yesterday ::?:

----------


## Clairity

> *Smashing Good Time* 
> I ask the girls "Do you think anyone will recognize me?"



LOL! 

Loved the "plate" carnage!






> *Crapulence*
> Some friends and I are fooling around on some *escalators*. One guy lays out a *row* of *toilet paper* on the escalator, and squats down on it to take a *dump*. The paper moving along the escalator wipes his ass as it moves along. There are two more of our friends at the top of that escalator, and he's sending a pile of crap up towards them while they're* not looking*. 
> The turd pile reached the top of the escalator and disappears, pulled through the escalator teeth, then reappears on the escalator I'm standing on. I hop the railing onto the neighbouring escalator to avoid it, but the railing is* covered in shit*, which I get on my hand.
> 
> Might have something to do with the fact that I cleaned my toiled yesterday. It was overdue. Oh yeah, I also happened to see that guy from Jackass take a shit while he was running on the television yesterday



Ewwww.. really.. ewwww!! (but it was funny  ::D: )

Just how dirty was your toilet?!  :tongue2:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Cuspy... that was just down right disgusting! Lol.

----------


## mark

At first I was abit shocked there was no picture 

 ::shock::  ha ha ha ha ha  ::lol::  man thats so funny lol! 

I love the wiping his arse bit lol thats well funny

----------


## meggyfayephotography

thank GOD there was no picture!!!  ::lol::

----------


## bro

I just experienced a poop dream as well...oh my...

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eww... I'm so happy none of us were in that dream, gawd that must have stunk.

----------


## The Cusp

My internet connection keeps going down, and I haven't been able to reply to anyone's DJ lately.  I think it's my Ipod software doing it.

*Pick Up Bar
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm at a bar, *hitting on all the women*, but I'm not doing so well.  I'm getting *shut down* left , right and center, and most of the girls are very *rude* about it.

I approach these two blonde girls, and we hit it off right away.  But not romantically, it's more like we're very* close friends*.  We sit very close with our arms around each other, but it completely plutonic.

The girls try to *help me out* meeting ladies, and they chat with other girls and ask them what they think of me.  They're talking to one girl who I already hit on, and shot me down.  I had told her my name was Dave for some reason.  The girls ask her what she thinks of Scott, and she says "You mean Dave..." and walks away.

I don't usually give out fake names, although I have been known to fake an accent on occasion!  


*Sarah
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm at a party and sit down with Mel and Sarah.   Sarah and I keep getting closer and closer, and I eventually lean in for a *kiss*.  Right before I kiss here, she whispers *"Thank you..."* ever so softly, and I reply "You're welcome..."

Was thinking about Sarah last night.  She gave me the best back rubs in class.  And she was really, really good at it.  She'd dig her thumbs in right in there, ahhhhhh......

----------


## Burned up

> Was thinking about Sarah last night.  She gave me the best back rubs in class.  And she was really, really good at it.  She'd dig her thumbs in right in there, ahhhhhh......



Note to self - must find someone like Sarah.

----------


## Clairity

> *Pick Up Bar*
> I don't usually give out fake names, although I have been known to fake an accent on occasion!



You too! (just kidding!)  ::D: 





> *Sarah*
> I'm at a party and sit down with Mel and Sarah. Sarah and I keep getting closer and closer, and I eventually lean in for a *kiss*. Right before I kiss here, she whispers *"Thank you..."* ever so softly, and I reply "You're welcome..."



Now THAT'S hot!  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

My boss gave me another fake job today, so I was back early and had a long nap.

*Lucid Arcade
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm walking down the street with my *brother*, his wife, and another woman.  I *recognize* the area we are in from a *previous dream*,  and realize I'm dreaming!

We are just down the street from where there was an *arcade* in the previous dream, and I really want to go back there.  I ask my brother if he *remembers* going to the arcade, and he does.  The arcade is in a mall, where the women are going shopping, which leaves us *free* to play the games.

I start thinking about the last time I was at that arcade, and what games I was playing.  I'm still aware it was a dream, and that every aspect of those game was *invented by my mind*.  Which has me excited, because I'm really *curious* to see what kind of games I'll come up with this time.  

I begin to ponder what* influences* shaped those games.  Arcade machines are pretty dated, and the games old, which showed in my last dream.  I make a mental note to try to *update* the games when I get there.  

The arcade was just down the block and I never made it.  My brother bought and restored an old pinball machine.  I'm currently working on making an arcade game.  I've got the box, the controls, and a spare computer to run my MAME software.  I've got to finish that soon.

*Detective Cusp
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm some sort of *detective*, chasing a *suspect* through a large* industrial building* with my two *partners*.  We chase him into a loading bay where there is a van parked tight against the wall.  The suspect ran down a set of *stairs*, and I see him in my mind's eye just standing there in the room at the bottom.

My partner runs to the stairs, which are very *narrow*.  You have to go down them sideways, which *doesn't seem right* to me.  But as I think about it, I rationalize that the van slid into the wall, squishing the metal bars that made up one wall of the staircase.  And *the dream rearranges it's self to meet my expectations.*

Going down the narrow stairs would leave us *exposed*, and since we don't have any* weapons*, my partner tell me to follow him down an *cover him*.  I look around for a weapon and pick up a *shovel*, then we storm down the stairs.  

At the bottom, I see the room is empty, but my partner begins to run, *chasing* someone.  Running behind my partner is *Samuel L. Jackson*, the suspects *father*, who is concerned for his son.  I consider whacking Samuel with my shovel, but he's *innocent*, so I leave him be.

We all round the corner and run into a hallway, and my partner is gaining on the suspect.  Just as my partner grabs him, Samuel L. Jackson *tackles* my partner, allowing his son to *escape* through a door to the outside.  Samuel is *wrestling* with my partner, screaming "No! You'll hurt him".  I hit him on the back of the shoulder with my shovel, dropping him to the ground. 

I should have been lucid at that staircase.  Stupid rationalization.

*Volley Balls
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

Steele and I are approaching his *high school*.  We walk through the *deserted courtyard* towards an open door leading to the* gym*.  Through the door, there is a *girl's volleyball team* practicing, but they are all sticking to one side of the wall, leaving l*ots of room* in the gym for us to play.  I can hear the school's security guy,* Buck,* coaching the girls, and I stay out of the line of sight of the door, because I don't want him to see me and* kick me out.*

A volleyball flies out the door, and Steele grabs it and gets ready to *serve* it back through the open door.  I hear buck say "It's okay..." referring to the escaped ball.  

Steele serves, and the ball hits the top of the door frame, and *bounces* towards me.  I try to catch it, but the ball bounces off my hands and flies straight to Steele again, who blast his serve right through the open door.  This has gotten the *girl's attention,* and Steele goes in to talk to them.  I think to myself that this is perfect, since Steele knows all the girls, and there are no other guys around

Must have something to do with all the cute girls I keep running into in my elevator.  I've got to break the ice and try talking to them of these days.  The mutual attraction is SO obvious.

----------


## Xox

> *Pick Up Bar
> * *Clarity*: 5/10
> *Importance*: 4/10
> *Sleep*: Good
> 
> I'm at a bar, *hitting on all the women*, but I'm not doing so well.  I'm getting *shut down* left , right and center, and most of the girls are very *rude* about it.



Haha!  ::lol:: 





> *Sarah
> * *Clarity*: 4/10
> *Importance*: 2/10
> *Sleep*: Good
> I'm at a party and sit down with Mel and Sarah.   Sarah and I keep getting closer and closer, and I eventually lean in for a *kiss*.  Right before I kiss here, she whispers *"Thank you..."* ever so softly, and I reply "You're welcome..."
> 
> Was thinking about Sarah last night.  She gave me the best back rubs in class.  And she was really, really good at it.  She'd dig her thumbs in right in there, ahhhhhh......



Well no wonder you had that dream!

Anyways, your Dream Journal is very nice! 
I love how you lay everything out. 
The pictures make everything so interesting.

I think I'm going to start leaving comments on my dreams too.

 ::bluesmile::

----------


## b12

Wait, so -- your DC remembered being there before? And it was the same place as a previous dream? That's amazing!

And hey, if you've got a mutual attraction, i'd GO for it! Your subconscious SO just told you to! What about Steele, though? Does he have an importance in the dream? Possibly a symbol of the girls' "protector"?

----------


## Sleep walker

dose anyone know what to do about night terrors?

----------


## mark

> *Lucid Arcade*



firstly nice one on the lucid!  :smiley: 

secondly, your making your own Arcade game! thats utterly incredible....I have never heard of anyone doing that I hope it works out well for ya man  ::bowdown:: 





> *Detective Cusp*



ha ha beating Samuel L Jackson with a spade ...classic  :Cool:  lol

----------


## The Cusp

> Wait, so -- your DC remembered being there before? And it was the same place as a previous dream? That's amazing!
> 
> What about Steele, though? Does he have an importance in the dream? Possibly a symbol of the girls' "protector"?



Lol, that's not really amazing.  DC's are dumb and will agree with anything.

And as or Steele's importance in that dream, well his nickname (which he gave himself) was "Super Stud".  


*Angry Ex
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

-I'm walking with my *girlfriend* down the street in Petawawa towards my house.  We're *holding hands*, when she says something about her ex boyfriend.  She seems *worried*.

As we walk down the hill, we see a party on a balcony.  But the people there are no longer partying, they are just *staring* at us.  My nameless girlfriend tries to pull her hand away from me, because she doesn't want to get me *involved*, but I don't let go.  I figure her ex must be among the people at the party.  I look for him, and notice one guy standing off by himself.  The *biggest* of the bunch, he certainly looks *mean*.

As we get closer, his gang comes over and *surrounds us*. The Ex boyfriend comes up to me and stares me down.  As I'm waiting for him to make a move, the guy's new girlfriend *sneaks up* on me.  She's just a tiny little thing, but she hits me in the ribs with the most fantastic punch.  Her *speed* and *form* are awe inspiring, and she uses her whole body for maximum effect.

I drop to the ground, unsure what to do.  I don't want to hit a girl, but she's so damn vicious.

-I'm in the last house on the end of my street, where one of my more recent neighbours are living.  He asks me about my girl friend, and I try to think where she is. The last time I saw her was when we got jumped by her Ex.

I suddenly *feel awful* for having *left her there*, and *resolve* to get her back no matter what it takes.  I find myself a *large stick* made of pine.  It's not as heavy as I would like, but at least it's solid.  Then I notice I'm only in my *underwear*.  I search for my shorts for awhile, then realize I was wearing them the whole time.

I go to the door, with my sick in hand, which has *shrunk* down to half it's original length.  I can't find my shoes, so I try to squeeze on a pair or dark blue cloth shoes.  They are way too small, and it takes me a long time to squeeze them over my feet.  I'm painfully aware of the time I'm *wasting*.

Shoes finally on, I grab my *beat stick* again, which by now is only the length of my hand.  I lose some of my *confidence* with my shortened weapon, but head out to get her back anyways.

I'd say that dream was flavored by last night's episode of Bionic Woman.


*Amphibious
* *Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm drinking a glass of water when I notice a small *jelly* like salamander/frog type thing in the bottom of my glass.  It's trying to climb up the side of the glass.

I go to the bathroom to put more water in the cup, but I *accidentally* put hot water in the cup.  Worried I *killed* this strange little creature, I turn the cold water on *full blast* and fill the cup, which washes the creature into the sink.  It was so *tiny*, I worry I lost it *down the drain*, but when I look, there is a leopard frog in the drain.  

I retrieve the frog, but it's now too big for my glass, so I put it into a larger container.  There are now more frogs of various sizes in the sink, and I put them in the container as well.  There are some very large ones, which *crush* the smaller frogs in the container.  It quickly fills with frogs until I have to *squeeze* them down to make them all fit.  I can feel the frog legs *crunching* as I pack them in

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I'm a little confused... what do the volleyball pictures have to do with either dream? lol

The sound of crushing frog's legs is absolutely disgusting, especailly as I sit here eating my lunch...

----------


## mark

ha ha ha man your dreams are great ...so funny! 

I was totally suprised when that girl punched you lol and the frogs ha hasick but utterly funny ha ha

----------


## The Cusp

I'm very disgusted with this site right now.  Who the hell deleted Aquanina's thread in the Beyond Dreaming section?  I don't have the words to express my outrage over this...

At least the DJ section is full of decent people.  Never seen a negative post here, and people go out of their way to leave encouraging replies.  Thinking about that, this is a great site.  I just took that deletion personally.

----------


## The Cusp

*Ridicule
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at a bar with some friends and my *girlfriend*. She is a tall black woman with the *biggest breasts* ever.  So big they stop being attractive, or ever functional.  Plus she is *ditsy* as hell.

Next thing I know, I'm in class, with my large breasted girlfriend.  Her ditsyness is *embarrassing*.  At one point she gets really excited, calls me her boyfriend, and gives me a big hug, jumping up and down and almost *smothering* me with her breasts.  Totally embarrassed, I tell her "You're not to do that _ever_ again!", to which she just says OK.

The whole class goes silent after this, just staring in* disbelief*.  Apparently, everyone knew* she used to be a man* but me!   Someone asks me if we're really going out.   As much as I'm embarrassed, I don't want to pull a *Judas* on this poor "girl", so I tell them yes we are.  The whole class begins to laugh at me.

I ask the girl if it's true, and she says yes.  "*I used to have lots of sex* before" she says to me.  "Lots and lots and lots!" she says, each time punctuating the word Lots with a punch that drives me backwards.

By now the whole class are standing on their chairs, *pointing and laughing* at me.  I stand there for about 5 minutes, just looking at all these people *ridiculing* me.  In particular I notice a Muslim girl with her hair covered who seems to be the *meanest* of the bunch.  I remember she was making fun of me earlier in the dream, and I'm pretty *angry* at her.  I pick up a roll of *toilet paper* and *throw* it at her head as hard as I can, but *miss*.

I'm starting to feel *frustrated*,  when a black guy sitting at the front of the class wearing *safety glasses* makes some comment.  I punch him in the head, but don't notice how *huge* he was until after I hit him.  The guy is built like a football player, and he gets up and *tackles me*.  I grab the guy and begin to *knee him in the face* repeatedly.

As I'm kneeing this guy in the face, I wonder what kind of *war* this is gong to start between the guy's friends and I.

The girl in that dream was a stripper I seeing briefly a few years back.  She was _so_ dumb.  But I'm pretty sure she was 100&#37; woman.

----------


## mark

::lol::  lol I thought that was funny up until they all started laughing at you.....it must have been fairly horrible....must have been annoying.

Although the toilet paper was great ha ha  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow. Your DC's were so mean. 
Can't believe you whipped toilet paper at someone. Haha. I've never read of an assault like that before. Too bad you missed her.

You have such entertaining dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

I keep noticing strange coincidences in people's dreams, as if all of you were thinking about the same things or something.

Hey Cusp I just watched the first new Dr. Who!  It was pretty good.  He wasn't wearing his question-mark suspenders.  Still good.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings





> I keep noticing strange coincidences in people's dreams, as if all of you were thinking about the same things or something.
> 
> Hey Cusp I just watched the first new Dr. Who!  It was pretty good.  He wasn't wearing his question-mark suspenders.  Still good.



I've been noticing coincidences in the DJ's as well.  Especially when it comes to sexual dreams.  Everyone seems to have them at the same time.

I actually found the first few Dr. Who episodes to be a little cheesy.  But it's like they were doing it on purpose to recreate the feel of the older shows.  After that they get really, really good!


*Third Eye
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at the house of a girl I met online or something.  We're *meeting* for the *first time*.  She is blonde, and looks to be about 18 or 19.  I'm a little concerned about the *age difference* (I'm 31), but she doesn't seem to mind in the least, so what the heck. :wink2:   Her younger sister, who looks to be around 16 or 17, enters the room.  She's being a real *bitch*, but she eventually leaves us alone.

I notice the girl has a weird *symbol* in the middle of her forehead.  When I try to focus on it, they symbol is on a literal *third eye*, rolling back in her forehead, which makes it hard to see.  The *eye rolls back* in her head, looking  upwards, and my perspective follows halfway inside her head, but I still can't see it clearly.

The girl gets me to *lie down* on my back, and then she lies down on her back *on top of me*.  Her ass is grinding my naughty bits, and I get hard.  She doesn't seem to mind :wink2: .

As she's laying on top of me, I begin to see *visions* of fantastical landscapes through her third eye.  My perspective is bouncing all over, seeing from my eyes, her eyes, her third eye, and also just as a disembodied observer.

-I *wake up* *alone* in bed at the girl's house in only my *underwear*.  I can hear people talking, so still *pretending* to be asleep, I open *one eye* and peek around.  I see what could be the girl's *father* watching TV, then another older guy who could also be her father.  And a really old guy who is obviously her *grandfather*.  I'm surrounded by her family!

I get up, get dressed, and make the bed really quick, all in about 10 seconds, because I don't want them to notice me.  Her family ask me who I am, and I'm not sure what to say. (I'm the guy who just had sex with your daughter!).  Luckily, her sister comes in and tells everyone I'm her *boyfriend*.  I'm really *surprised* she *covered* for me, considering how bitchy she was earlier.

Her family begins to ask me question that I answer.   Finally they ask why  they've never seen me before, to which I have *no answer*.  My blonde girl runs into the room and says "It's because he lives 3-4 hours away."  This doesn't really make sense with the other stuff I've just told them, but they don't ask anymore questions.

The blonde girl leads me to the dinner table, and we all sit down for a *family dinner*.  I'm feeling *uncomfortable,* being *older* than she is, I expect her parents to have a problem with that, but they don't seem to mind.  The girl tells me to *ask permission* for us to go to her room alone.  I don't feel comfortable doing that, it's like I'm asking permission to have sex with their daughter.  But this relationship is just a *cover* for what we're really up to, some crazy third eye stuff.  She eggs me on, saying "You have to!  It's important that you ask!"

She seems angry that I haven't asked yet, and gets up and storms away from the table.  I ask her parents if it's all right if I go see what's the matter with her, and follow her into her room.

I went to Wendy's for dinner last night (Love the Baconater!) and saw this blind girl there who lives on my floor.  Poor thing, every time I see her, the woman who takes care of her keeps walking her face first into walls.  I think that's where the whole third eyes aspect came from.

----------


## mark

wow what a mad dream....its cool with the 3rd eye thing, personally it would have freaked me out lol  :tongue2: 

What I really liked about that dream was the story, it was really well formed with the bitchy sister (which mad me laugh lol arnt the sisters always bitch ha ha) and the false awakening was great lol I liked how she tried to get you to ask permission to go to her room  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've been noticing coincidences in the DJ's as well. Especially when it comes to sexual dreams. Everyone seems to have them at the same time.




I guess since we are reading each other's, that explains it somewhat, but sometimes it seems like it's on the same night.





> I actually found the first few Dr. Who episodes to be a little cheesy. But it's like they were doing it on purpose to recreate the feel of the older shows. After that they get really, really good!



Ha, I was thinking how incredibly good it looked compared to the old ones.  I know the first few episodes of any series are usually not as good, but I liked even the first one.   I really don't care about how the special effects are in a show if the plot and characters are good.






> As she's laying on top of me, I begin to see *visions* of fantastical landscapes through her third eye. My perspective is bouncing all over, seeing from my eyes, her eyes, her third eye, and also just as a disembodied observer.





Wow, that's cool.






> I went to Wendy's for dinner last night (Love the Baconater!) and saw this blind girl there who lives on my floor. Poor thing, every time I see her, the woman who takes care of her keeps walking her face first into walls. I think that's where the whole third eyes aspect came from.



Damn, I thought this was a dream at first, but then I realized not.

----------


## The Cusp

*Beyond the Flatlands
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Deep

 The dream starts with a classic "*creation in the void*" scenario.  At first there is nothing, and then there appears a single, *solitary dot*.  The dot is everything, since there is nothing else.  But there is *no movement* possible here, because there is nothing else to move *relative* to.

Next another dot appears, allowing the possibility of motion in a *2D realm*.  The movements grow more complex (still in 2d) creating it's own complete dimension, of which the solitary dots are an important part.

A *third spatial dimension* grows out if the 2d realm, adding yet another layer of complexity, and beyond our third dimension a *fourth* and a *fifth.*

All these dimensions *occupy the same space* while remaining separate, yet they flow into each other constantly.  Each dimension isn't *aware* of the more complex one above it, yet they constantly interact, almost *socially*.  No one dimension is more important or better than the others, they all have their roles to play.  Each one couldn't exist without the others.

This dream was tough to type out.  Usually all I have to do is describe what I see, but this one required some interpretation.  There was way more to it, and I woke up and spent at least three hours recalling that dream and trying to make sense of it before going back to sleep.  Doesn't help that I'm exhausted.


*In Search of Beer
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Deep

 I'm *driving* through the *countryside*, trying to find somewhere to get a beer.  I what looks like a *baseball tournament*, and the *clubhouse* looks *like it would have some, so I pull in.  I walk through the field and run into Pete and Lisa*, and I'm thrilled because I figure Pete will join me for a beer for sure.  To my *astonishment*, he says no (a dream sign if ever there was one).

I continue towards the clubhouse alone on my *quest for beer*.  All the other baseball are streaming out of the clubhouse, which makes me think it might be *closing,* but I'm hoping to be able to get at least one beer.  Everyone else is dressed in baseball uniforms with gloves and bats, while I'm the only one dressed in "civilian" clothing.  I feel *out of place*, but I'm not going to let that stand between me and my beer.

Not to many dreams where I'm driving, since I don't have a car.


*Morning Glory
**Fragment*

I'm coming from the *river*, and cut through the side of Amanda's house towards the road.  I notice some *morning glory* vines along the side of the house with big fat clusters of *seed pods*.  I pick one and break it open in my palm.  The seeds are huge. 

I *fill my pockets* with seeds, then begin to feel like I'm *trespassing*, so I sprint across the street in the the York's yard.  Once there, I remember they don't even live here anymore, and I'm trespassing again.  I walk back to the street and head *home*.

First beer, then morning glory seeds?  I think I need to tie one one soon.  I was really looking forward to going out this weekend, but my uncle needed me to install a hardwood floor for him.


 *Cell Phone
**Fragment*

I'm walking down the street in the city with some friends, when one of them points out that I *dropped* my cell phone.  I look and see it laying in the street, and figure it must have *fallen* out of my bag.  I *debate* whether I should *retrieve it* or not, since I *hate* the thought of people being able to *bother me* wherever I go.  Just as I decide I might as well get it, I see three cars approaching.

The first two cars barely *miss* my phone, but the third one *runs it over*, *crushing* it completely.  I'm almost *relieved* to have it gone.

I really don't like cell phones, there's nobody I want to talk to, and it annoys me every time it rings.  I considered smashing it yesterday.

----------


## mark

> *Beyond the Flatlands
> * *Clarity*: 6/10
> *Importance*: 9/10
> *Sleep*: Deep
> 
>  The dream starts with a classic "*creation in the void*" scenario.  At first there is nothing, and then there appears a single, *solitary dot*.  The dot is everything, since there is nothing else.  But there is *no movement* possible here, because there is nothing else to move *relative* to.
> 
> Next another dot appears, allowing the possibility of motion in a *2D realm*.  The movements grow more complex (still in 2d) creating it's own complete dimension, of which the solitary dots are an important part.
> 
> ...



WOW! 

I am totally facinated by these dreams you have....I would give anything to see something like that. Im facinated by dimensions and stuff like that especially what they would look like I have spent many hours just imagining it lol

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, that was a cool dream. Sounds like it was influenced by the super string theory.

I just noticed the Lucid you had. Were you trying to induce one? or did it just happen?

That does sound cool making a video game machine.

I agree with you about the journal area of the forum. It's always friendly and fun here. that's why I mostly stick to this area. :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Good call Caradon.  I actually was reviewing super string and M-theory over the weekend.  That lucid just happened, I don't really try for them much these days.  There are so many other aspects of dreaming to explore.

Actually, that Flatland dream was influenced by a book I hadn't even started reading yet, called Flatland. (available free online http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/97) There are several movie versions I haven't been able to find for free online yet, but the clips on youtube look pretty good.


*Interrogation
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm led by my *superiors* to a *prisoner* I'm supposed to *interrogate*.  I question him for awhile, but he's *not responding*, so I figure a little *intimidation* is in order.

I force myself to become *angry* and intimidating.  My intention is to *focus* these feelings solely on my *target*, but I see it affecting the people around me who just happen to be passing by.  My *negative emotions* seem to affect everything around me in a large *circle*, making the people in it visibly *uncomfortable*, but isn't having much effect on my prisoner.

As I keep up my angry attitude, I begin to feel *drained of energy* and *lethargic*.  I realize it's my foul mood that's doing it to me.  I'm expending ridiculous amounts of energy in every direction trying to sustain it.

Watched the first episode of Masters of Sci-Fi last night.  Interrogation was the theme there.  Plus Saturday, I drained myself just like in the dream by being in a bad mood all day.

----------


## Clairity

> *Interrogation*
> As I keep up my angry attitude, I begin to feel *drained of energy* and *lethargic*. I realize it's my foul mood that's doing it to me. I'm expending ridiculous amounts of energy in every direction trying to sustain it.
> 
> Watched the first episode of Masters of Sci-Fi last night. Interrogation was the theme there. Plus Saturday, I drained myself just like in the dream by being in a bad mood all day.



Negativity is a very draining emotion.  It's interesting that you found it to be so in dreams as well as in real life.

----------


## The Cusp

> Negativity is a very draining emotion. It's interesting that you found it to be so in dreams as well as in real life.



It was way more obvious in my dreams than it was in RL.  Very stressful day yesterday, somebody sabotaged my machines at work, yet the boss denies anyone was using them. Which means he's trying to pin the blame me, even though he has to know what really happened.  He was the only one with access to them.

*High Roller
* *Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

 -My family and I are at a casino.  I'm with my brother and we're in a room with *slot machines,* a *roulette table*, and *video games*.

I use a change machine to get quarters for the arcade machines, and I notice that if I feed in the money fast enough, the machine makes a *mistake* and gives back *more* than I put in.  I *take advantage* of this, cycling the money through over and over again, ending up with more than I started.  

I try to tell my brother about it, but as I do, *security* comes up and stands right behind me, *watching* my every move.  We just play some games for awhile and leave.

-We've flown back home in an airplane, and there is another casino in the *airport*.  My brother and I sit down at some slot machines, and I tell him about my luck with the change machine.

As soon as I do, security comes up and *arrests us*.  The *confiscate* all our *money* but 150 dollars each (Canadian dollars, not those worthless American ones!).  I figure they must have had the slot machines *bugged* and were* listening* to us.  It's the only way they could have known.  They are using this as an excuse to *steal our money*, it was never about *justice.*

My *mother* looks very *disappointed* in us.

I was on an incredible winning streak one day playing roulette.  Next thing I knew, I had all these security guys around me, watching me closely.  It really creeped me out.

There was another layer to that dream, where a bunch of us were using super hero powers, but i can barely remember that at all.

----------


## AURON

Damnit...I just hate when people are just looking for things to set someone up instead of upholding justice.

----------


## Clairity

> It was way more obvious in my dreams than it was in RL. Very stressful day yesterday, somebody sabotaged my machines at work, yet the boss denies anyone was using them. Which means he's trying to pin the blame me, even though he has to know what really happened. He was the only one with access to them..



Maybe it was your BOSS that sabotaged your machine?!?  ::eh:: 





> *High Roller*
> My *mother* looks very *disappointed* in us..



Oh no.. not the disappointed mother look!  :Sad: 





> I was on an incredible winning streak one day playing roulette. Next thing I knew, I had all these security guys around me, watching me closely. It really creeped me out.



That's their plan.. to creep you out and scare away your luck!  :paranoid:

----------


## Caradon

Pretty cool how you can get Lucid now and then without ever trying.
If I wasn't working at it, after a while I wouldn't even be able to recognize my best dreamsign anymore.

----------


## The Cusp

> Maybe it was your BOSS that sabotaged your machine?!?



His brother certainly thinks so.  And sabotage isn't my word.  It was the boss's son that first claimed he was being sabotaged.  He no longer works there.  I'm not going into work tomorrow, I'm trying to avoid a crazy bitch of a customer. 


*Sonic Room
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I see a *locked door* with no light coming from underneath it in a *dark hallway*, yet there is the *weirdest sounds* coming from inside the room.  *Haunted house sounds*.  I know my *brother* is in that room, but the sounds coming from inside are very puzzling.  It's like he's making strange noises by dragging and throwing stuff just for the sake of making strange noises.  Him doing this in the dark is doubly weird.  

I start to drift off to sleep listening to these sounds.

Suddenly I head a loud *pounding* on the door, and my brother's *angry voice* yelling "_C'mon!_  Let me in!".  I try to get my *bearings*.  I'm at my *grandmother'*s house, and I suppose I was supposed to wait for my brother to get home from work, but fell asleep.

He's still pounding on the door like a *wildman*, and I jump up out of bed to go let him in.  I'm trying to wake myself up and clear my head when I wake up for real.  

 I woke up confused as hell.  I had to check to make sure there wasn't really someone at my door.  That dream really creeped my out, and left me with a spooked feeling.


*Books of Blood
* *Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 -I'm supposed to be* flying* across the country in 40 minutes, but as usual, my *parents* have completely hijacked me, making me *late*.  I finally yell at them, saying I don't have enough time to pack now.  Oblivious to how intrusive they are being, my mother decides she's going to come with me to go visiting.  They are way *too involved* in everything I do, I and the only reason I was flying across the country was to *get away* from them.  I just hang my head a *sigh*.

-I see a used *bookstore* and go in to find something to read on the plane.  The main room has no shelves, just books piled high on the floor.  A man walks out of the back room and tell me "I don't know what's going on with this place, there's nobody here."

I walk into the back room and begin to look for the same books I always look for in my dreams.  These *massive tomes* of some kind of horror/fantasy novel that always captivate my attention.  I see what I think is one of the books, but then I see it's by *Clive Barker*.

I inspect the massive *hardcover* book, and it says *Books of Blood*.  I find this odd, since those are tiny little books of short stories.  I open it up and it has all the books of blood in one volume.  Thinking I've already read them all, I notice it says there is an extra *unpublished* volume contained in this book.  It says it was considered too *sacrilegious* to print initially, and is being published for the *first time* in this book.

It quotes a short passage from the sacrilegious parts as an example, and I don't find it's that bad at all.

 I like my books thick and meaty.

----------


## Caradon

Thats funny, Too sacrilegious to publish. Considering some of his stuff.. Don't see how you can get much more sacrilegious than Hell Raiser lol.

I thought some of his stuff was actually kind of philosophical.

Memory, prophecy, and fantasy. 
The past, the future, and the dreaming 
moment between. Are all one country. 
Living one immortal day. 

I've always liked that.

----------


## The Cusp

I was eating Celery before bed.  I hear it's a good source of B6, which is supposed to make for very clear dreams.  I'll have to try that again tonight.

*Virtual Lucidity
* *Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good

 Some guy takes me into a *Virtual Reality* simulation of outer space.  We can see the earth as we stand on another planet or asteroid or something.  I'm very aware of the lack of atmosphere, but it doesn't matter since this is virtual reality.

The guy directs my attention to a massive chunk of space rock, telling me "This is the second one to hit the earth."  The *meteor* is huge and rectangular, *dwarfing* our *planet*.  It appears to be on a *collision* course with the *earth*.  It's so big, I figure there is no way our scientists could have missed it.  They must have know about it for awhile and just haven't told the general population.

I watch as it hurtles towards the earth, but it just *misses*, passing to the side of our planet.  I'm very *disappointed*, because I was expecting to see a *spectacular collision*.  The earth is sitting in a large cosmic cloud, and as the gargantuan meteor punches through this cloud, it *ignites* the gaseous material.  The entire cloud begins to burn, swallowing up the earth.  As the meteor passes beside the earth, it's *gravity* is so massive, *it tears the earth apart*, and the flames from the gas cloud incinerate all the pieces until there is nothing left but a massive fire cloud stretching out of sight to the left and right.

With the show over, I begin to realize how much this place *feels just like a dream*.  I ask the guy who brought me here if I could use this place to practice *lucidity*, and he tells me "Of course!"

As usual, my first instinct while lucid is to *fly*.  I think back to all my other lucid flights.  The only type of flying I haven't attempted yet is* Levitation*.  I make myself rise a few feet off the ground and hang there in mid air for a moment, checking out the galaxy above my head.  The I make myself move forward at a leisurely pace, still standing erect.  The guy who brought me here is *sprinting* back and forth beneath me. 

What do you people think, Lucid or not?  I thought it was VR instead of a dream, but I acted like it was a dream.  At least my flight training is now complete.  I've now flow in every singly manner possible.


*Hangover
* *Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good

 -The dream starts with a long jumbled *party sequence*, that goes on through the entire night.  The next day I'm *hungover* as hell, super *tired* because I haven't slept yet.

-I'm walking through the *mall* all hungover.  I notice people from school who recognize me, but I don't say hi.  As I leave the mall, see my brother's friends *Pam and Jen*, and ask them where my *brother* is.  They tell me his gang went *swimming*, and they can show me where if I want.  Being too hungover, I pass on the swim.  

The girls are walking ahead of my on the bridge, and when I look down, I see the *water level* is incredibly *low*.  In fact, most of the riverbed is *dried up*.  The water is so low, I figure the only place my brother could be swimming is the *Train Trestle*, which gets me excited, because it hasn't been swimmable in years.  I catch up to the girls and tell them I've changed my mind.

They lead me down a path to the river, and we follow the dry riverbed upstream.  I tell the girls to be* careful* of *fish hooks* since we are all walking *bare feet*.  I notice some strange *carvings* in the river rocks, and take a closer look.  They appear to be *ancient labrynth carvings*, but I dismiss them as just some sort of *graffiti*, and we continue upriver.

We come to the train trestle, and it's packed with several groups of people.  One guy is *throwing large rocks* at my brother and his friends as they swim.  I walk up to him, knock the rock from his hands, and *punch* him in the face, dropping him to the ground.  The guy springs back up, *fists raised*, and I think to myself "I am _way_ too hungover to deal with this..." 

Had several dreams last night where I was making my way towards the train trestle


*Dr Suresh
Fragment
*
I'm walking along holding a *bright red case* in my hand, following a dirt path.  Just as I'm following the path into a bunch of pine trees, I see Dr. Suresh from heroes *running* towards me down through the trees.  He tells me we have to *take cover,* and veers off to my right through the trees.

I *follow* him, unsure of what we're running from.  He *dives down* to the ground and I do likewise.  I look up to see *nuclear explosions* and *mushroom clouds* going off in the distance all around us.

Once all the nukes have subsided, Dr Suresh picks himself up, dusts himself off, and walks off nonchalantly like it's just a normal day.



*Monk
Fragment*
I look out an apartment window and see one of Caradon's bald headed, orange robed monks making his way in to the park, presumably to do tai-chi or something.

----------


## Tsunami

Wow sonic room kinda creepy. I have had dreams about doors in dark hallways before.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Monk*
> *Fragment*
> I look out an apartment window and see one of Caradon's bald headed, orange robed monks making his way in to the park, presumably to do tai-chi or something.



 ::lol::  I'll have to look out for one of them!  (Note to self:  do an RC the next Hare Krishna you see!)

----------


## Caradon

Lol, thats funny you dreamed of that bald monk after reading my dream. ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

Sometimes, you can't help but do a reality check.  As I was walking home from work, I rounded a corner and came face to face with a monkey in a tree!  It scared the crap outta me.  Turns out it was only a stuffed monkey, but it was very life like. 

*Haunted Farmhouse : Chapter 1*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm riding through a farmland countryside with a greedy *Boss Hog* type of character.  There are *explosions* going off in the air above us.  Boss Hog says he hopes they keep it up.  If the locals kill each other off, he gets all the land.

We pull up to a farm house, and he begins to give me a tour like I'm a prospective *renter*.  The place is a *dump*, but he extols it's virtues, and I *agree* with him, not wanting to make him *angry*.

We get to the kitchen, and there, and on the wall is a *terrifying* hand drawn *sketch* of the old woman who used to live there.  Her face is frozen in a terrible *scream*, and from the look on her face, she is clearly *insane*. The people who lived here were *murdered*.

I rip the picture off the wall to take a closer look, and realize it was put there by kids who broke into the house because it was *haunted.*  There are beer bottles scattered on the floor confirming my suspicions. As I look at the picture again, it's now a black and white hand drawn page from a comic book, about three *super hero women*, telling the story of the house. 

-I'm riding in car with my deceased friend *Donald* and an old woman who is telling us that she's heard stories of the haunted house we were just it.  She tells us it's supposed to be in a field, pointing to the general area.

Woke up here and continued the same theme in the next dream


*Haunted Farmhouse : Chapter 2*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in Joanne's house with *Donald* again.  We're discussing the *haunted house* with an old woman that lives there.  We eventually realize that the old woman was really a *ghost*, and decide to get the  hell out of there.

We're trying to bring a vacuum cleaner with us, but the hose and power cord are jammed underneath a door to one of the rooms.  As I'm trying to unwedge them, I see the power cord trailing off to a back room that has *ghost-zombies* milling about.  One of the pale zombie creatures picks up the end of the power cord and throws it at me.  I *sidestep* his *attack*, and it whizzes by my head.  I know it would have went right through my skull had it hit me. 

I notice *Scorpius* from the show Farscape amongst the zombies, then I see him walk out onto the front porch.  He reaches under the porch and takes out a coil of *black rope*, then walks towards our car to tie it up so we can't escape.


*Servitude*
*Fragment*
I'm a *servant* to my master in an old *mansion*, before electricity.  My master is has company, and I fetch *books* for him.  There is one book I'm interested in reading, but now it's *too dark* for me me to read it.  

I ask my master if he wants me light some *candles*, and he says no.  I think it's kind of rude to leave his guests in the dark.  They all just sit there in the darkness listening to my master talk.

Was reading the channeled Ra material last night and pondering the difference between service to others and service to self.  Seems that was a literal interpretation.  TwoShadows might be interested to know it mentions Bigfoots several times.  

*Memere's Tomes*
*Fragment*
I'm in my Memere's (french grandmother) basement with my parents.  She is sewing something, and keeps pulling out these* large books* with detailed instructions for every aspect of her project.   The first  book she pulls out is how to make plains or fields.  

Then she pulls out the same large encyclopedia type books for every minor detail, every stitch, every color.  She doesn't have that much room to work, and spends more time fetching books and putting them back than she does on her work.

What's with all the large books in my dreams lately?  I have been reading quite a bit lately, but mostly online books.  I do prefer real books to reading at the computer

----------


## bro

Incredible recall Cusp...and fantastic recordings..It's funny, I had a dream, somewhat similar to one of the most recent ones in your last post where I was in a house where a girl'd murdered her entire family...the frozen scream you mentioned sounds...chilling. You've really got an active imagination..keep it up, I really like these!

----------


## mark

good dreams there I like the explosions in there air above you and the boss dude

lol I laughed when you dreamed of more books lol like you say you have been dreaming loads about them latley  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

::shock::  Wow, that is weird.   Something else weird, I also had another dream before the one I posted, but it was so disjointed I couldn't even write anything comprehensible; but it was like a haunted house and I was pulling wires out of it thru holes, from the outside. 

I wonder what the large books do mean.

----------


## raklet

Whoa, your detail makes me almost scared to look behind me.  I've never had zombies, ghosts, and murderers in any of my dreams before.  Not sure I would want to continue dreaming (or recall anyways) if those things haunted me (unless I became lucid and turned myself into Ash from Army of Darkness and killed them all with a chainsaw and shotgun  ::D: )

----------


## Moonbeam

I love that movie! :Good idea:

----------


## The Cusp

> Whoa, your detail makes me almost scared to look behind me. I've never had zombies, ghosts, and murderers in any of my dreams before. Not sure I would want to continue dreaming (or recall anyways) if those things haunted me (unless I became lucid and turned myself into Ash from Army of Darkness and killed them all with a chainsaw and shotgun )



Nah, Zombies are fun.  You don't have to feel bad about killing them.  Speaking of which, a chainsaw sounds_ really_ fun.  There's something I haven't tried yet!


*Necomongers*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

-I'm facing off against a group of Necromongers (from the Chronicles of Riddick) in a recreation of the classic rooftop *bullet dodging* scene from the Matrix, fully lucid and ready to kick some ass.  There is the Necromonger leader and a bunch of his soldiers with *machine guns*.

I figure I'm not just going to stand there and dodge the bullets, I'm going to *rush them.*  I *charge* and the soldier begin firing their machine guns at me.  Everything goes in *slow motion* and I *dodge* the first few bullets easily, but as I get closer, there are just *too many bullets*, and not enough space in between them to dodge.  I'm having to twist my body in uncomfortable ways to avoid them.

Since dodging isn't working out too well for me, *I freeze everything*, then do a *flip* over the wall of bullets, landing in the middle of my opponents.  I *punch, kick and throw* the machine gunners, sending them crashing into brick walls.

Now there is only the leader left, and I *grab* onto his arm to throw him as well, but as soon as my hand clamps down on his forearm, I get *electrocuted!!!*  As I'm twitching from the electricity, the Necromonger leader comes alive and grabs _my_ arm, and begins to unload on me with punches and kicks.  I take a beating and get sent *sprawling* to the ground.

I pick myself up and realize he wasn't frozen, he was *faking* it!!!  Now I'm mad.  I charge him and he comes at me as well.  We *clash* at a variety of *different speeds*.  The action seems to slow down for me, and I rush him expecting him to be stuck in slow motion, but he breaks out in super speed and hits me *from behind*.

We both have crazy time skills, which makes for a crazy fight, as things speed up and slow down.  We seem to be* evenly matched*.

At some point, I evade one of his attack by *flying* into the air, and he just looks up and *curses* at me.  *He can't fly!!!*  I float above the necromonger, *taunting* him, which sends him into a *rage.*  I'm having more *fun teasing* him than I was fighting him, and I eventually fly away leaving him very frustrated.

-I'm *hiding* in the trees with my brother and a small group of people.  We are the only survivors of the Necromonger invasion.  There is a *fresh snow* on the ground, and my brother steps out of the treeline to chase a rabbit for food.

I tell him not to leave *tracks* in the fresh snow, as they will be *visible* for miles from the necromonger ships who are searching for us.

-Our group is hiding out in a abandoned school to get some sleep.  My brother turns on the lights in the class, and I quickly shut them back off .  The light would give us away, since we're the only people left in the city.

-I'm in a mall when I see my group run by being *chased* by the necromongers, who don't notice me at first.  I want to rejoin my group, but that would mean I'd have to chase the people who are chasing us.  

Some guards notice me and *surround me*, but then get distracted by some sort of *energy explosion* on the escalator where the chase was taking place.  One of my group gave off on *energy burst* from his body, and when I look down, I can see an *egg shaped* crater of destruction.  There are three necromongers standing *stunned* in the devastation.

I jump down onto the escalator and take out the stunned enemies standing there, and run after my friends.

-I'm in a house with a bunch of *snobby elite* humans *in service* to the necomongers.  I'm trying to stay *hidden* in a room when some *old bag* walks in on my and *rats me out* to the enemy.  I try to open the window, but it doesn't open enough for me to fit through, so I *force it* the rest of the way and dive through.  

I'm able to fly using my I-pod (Fly-pod?) by using the buttons to control my flight.

Outside is a lone necromonger who shoots *lasers* at me.  I fly underneath a bridge for cover then take to the skies, leaving him behind. 

I've got about a million fragments from that dream, but those are the best parts.  I caught the end of Chronicles of Riddick before bed.

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: 

dam thats  a good read  :smiley: 

I love the slowing down time fighting, it must have been incredible! and the dodging bullets is way cool mate! 

 ::rolllaugh:: must have been funny tormenting him from the air lol  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, what a cool dream! I loved that movie, a bit too long ofr me to sit still through it though...

----------


## raklet

Awesome dream.  One thing I really like about your journal are all of the pictures you include to visualize your dreams.  Makes it fun.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


*Conan, the Barbarian*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

Conan and his archer/thief buddy walk into a camp village.  They lay their *swords* on the front step of a *temple*, them mingle about inconspicuously.  The approach a winch with several ropes leading dropping down into an underground pit.  

When nobody is looking they pull up a bunch of *kegs* with the ropes.  They open one and see it's full of *gunpowder*, which they've come to destroy.  The powder kegs are so close together, they only have to ignite one of them.  Some guards walk by, and Conan and the thief kneel on the ground like they are *meditating*. 

Once the *guards* have passed, Conan and his companion retrieve their swords from the temple steps and enter the *main base* in the mountain side.  Inside there is a man waiting like the guy who greets you at a restaurant.  Conan puts his sword to the guy's throat, and leads him deeper into the building, which is full those cheap office cubicle walls.

My perspective was all over that one.  I was at times Conan, the thief, and also just an disembodied observer.  That dream borrowed from the Heroes Kensai storyline.


*Magically Delicious*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

-I'm partying with the boys from back home.  It's late at night, and we go to the *beach*.  I make my way through the trees and come out on the beach to find Sylvester standing over a square sandbox.

Inside the sandbox are hundreds of little *jewelery boxes,* the kind that might  hold a wedding ring.  Sylvester tell my some of them contain prizes.  I open one up and find a couple of red, heart shaped *pills* inside.  I figure it's *LSD*, but only take one of them in case it isn't.

Now Sylvester and I are running around opening all the boxes, gathering up all the pills.  There are several different kinds, all pretty much shaped like the *Lucky Charms* marshmallows.  Once I get too many to hold in my hand, I stuff them in my pocket.

-Since we were partying all night and I have to work the next day, I decide to sleep in the shop.  THe next morning I end up waiting around until 11 before the boss tell me there is no work for me that day.  I'm pissed he wasted my time like that.  


*Fuck Off!!!*
*Fragment*
I'm working and the customer is bugging me with a piece of furniture she wants me to fix.  She's trying to get me to glue a stop sign shaped wooden frame onto something that won't fit.  This is not part of my job, and I have work to do, but she won't let up.  

I eventually get frustrated and yell at her "FUCK OFF!!!!!" at the top of my lungs, which wakes me up, because I actually yelled that out for real in my bed.

I sometimes wake myself yelling like that.  I once was cursing my father, who just happened to be standing outside my door!  Never explained or apologized to him, the creep was always standing outside my door listening to me.  He deserved it. 

According to my dream notes, there was something about Ninjas last night as well, but I can't remember what.

----------


## mark

> *Fuck Off!!!*
> 
> 
> I eventually get frustrated and yell at her "FUCK OFF!!!!!" at the top of my lungs, which wakes me up, because I actually yelled that out for real in my bed.
> 
> I sometimes wake myself yelling like that.  I once was cursing my father, who just happened to be standing outside my door!  Never explained or apologized to him, the creep was always standing outside my door listening to me.  He deserved it.



ha ha I do that sometimes to randomly shout at DC's I have never woken myself up but given some of the dreams I have its probs a good thing  ::roll::  talking in my sleep could be very embarrassing

lol thats funny about your father did he say anything to you about it?

----------


## raklet

Just curious what leads to all of the fighting, violence, zombie, dark dream themes.  I never have anything like that (even though it sounds like fun).  I have (sometimes) bizarre but mostly lighthearted dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Conan, the Barbarian*



That is a beautiful picture. I'd like to have a Conan dream.  I should watch the movie again.

Hey, it's funny on the DVD, it shows Arnold getting really attacked by those dog-wolves (they weren't well trained) , and he's like "Shit! Shit!" and climbing up some rocks to get away.

----------


## The Cusp

> Just curious what leads to all of the fighting, violence, zombie, dark dream themes.  I never have anything like that (even though it sounds like fun).  I have (sometimes) bizarre but mostly lighthearted dreams.



Must be my taste in television/movies.  I had just watched Conan a couple of weeks ago.  That and people keep pissing me off!





> thats funny about your father did he say anything to you about it?



No, I think he was afraid to.  We don't talk much.  He can't open his mouth without yelling, and he knows I'll hit him if I have to listen to that crap anymore.


*Breach*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor

-I'm on a* space station* with a major atmosphere *leak.*  THere is a massive *hole* in the wall and the air being sucked out violently, threatening to pull me out with it.  I grab onto a railing and try to pull myself to a safer area.

I slowly climb a set of stairs with the wind still trying to blow me out into space.  At the top is a guy placing *panels* in the doorway to *seal the breach*.  I yell at him to *wait for me*, but he *ignores* me.  I reach the top of the steps just as he's *struggling* with the last panel, and kick it in.

The barrier he was building is ripped out into space, along with half of the space station.  We're standing in a room with one wall open to the stars.  I wonder how come the air supply hasn't run out yet, and figure it's just good engineering.

There are about 6 other people in the room with me and we place large panels over the rupture.  It takes all of us to get the last one in place to seal the breach, because the escaping air is just so strong.

-I'm walking down a staircase in the space station, when some guy *attacks* me with a *knife*.  He slashes at me *viciously*, but changes the pace of his attack right before he connects.  He slices into the top of my bare foot slowly and deliberately.

Maybe because it was cold last night?

----------


## The Cusp

double post

----------


## raklet

Wow, I can't believe you missed all of those opportunities to become lucid!  Good dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Fuck Off!!!*
> *Fragment*
> I'm working and the customer is bugging me with a piece of furniture she wants me to fix. She's trying to get me to glue a stop sign shaped wooden frame onto something that won't fit. This is not part of my job, and I have work to do, but she won't let up. 
> 
> I eventually get frustrated and yell at her "FUCK OFF!!!!!" at the top of my lungs, which wakes me up, because I actually yelled that out for real in my bed.
> 
> I sometimes wake myself yelling like that. I once was cursing my father, who just happened to be standing outside my door! Never explained or apologized to him, the creep was always standing outside my door listening to me. He deserved it. 
> 
> According to my dream notes, there was something about Ninjas last night as well, but I can't remember what.



Haha. That's awesome. I love that the sudden outburst woke you up. It's like; you bottle everything up for long enough and then finally BAM! It's enough frustration and rage that it's enough to actually awaken you from a dream. Heh.

...and how could you forget the dream about ninjas?!  :Sad: 





> *Breach*



Holy shit! You just reminded me of a dream fragment that I left out of my journal, from last night, and it is _freakishly_ coincidental. 

All I remember is that I was a spaceship and there was some sort of standoff going on. There was a young woman with a gun that was attempting to kill another woman that was standing behind me. She had fired at least one shot and hit a wall, right near one of the windows. I was like "WHOA!! WHOA!! Wait!! You _do_ know what's going to happen if you shoot out a window, in space, right??!" and tried to talk her into giving me the gun. I don't remember what happened after that, though.

I had just watched Alien Resurrection, over the weekend. I think it came from the final scene where Ripley sucks the alien out into space. 

Thanks for the reminder!!

----------


## The Cusp

*Baby Squirrels*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I go into my *grandmother'*s living room with my *brother* and see a baby black squirrel cautiously approaching some food set out for it. My brother's dog *chases* it under the heater, and I grab the dog and throw it outside.  

I get down on the ground and try to coax the squirrel out, but don't see it.  As I'm trying to find it, I feel something jump on the back of my head and starts to nibble the back of my skull.  It's the squirrel, and when I stand back up, it begins to *nibble on my ear*.  It really *tickles*, and I wonder what the hell it's trying to do.  "Is he... *Is he trying to breast feed on my ear?*" I ask my brother.  I hear squirrely *sucking sounds* almost as if in response to my question.  I begin to pet him.

I turn around with the squirrel still nibbling my ear, only to see *another squirrel*.   I hold out my arm, and this one runs right up it and sits in between my shoulder blades.  Both of them seem like they don't plan on getting off me anytime soon, so I wander outside.

Outside, it's my parents backyard, and I sit down at the picnic table with my brother, his friends, and *Oneironaut*.  I have my paper dream notebook, and it's layed out just like the *forum*, with everyone's *DJs*.  I notice *Sarah* had started keeping a dream journal.  I had seen her DJ before but had forgotten to reply, so I start writing a reply to her DJ in pencil, thrilled someone I know from RL is on here.  I wonder briefly how this will end up online, then figure I'll just have to copy it later.
*
Oneironaut* sees me writing in my DJ, and calls attention to what I'm doing, telling everyone how great it is to keep a DJ.  He then hands me a cell phone, and on the line is *TwoShadows*!  We talk for awhile, with one squirrel still nibbling on my ear, and the other sitting in the middle of my back. 

At least they weren't after my nuts!

----------


## raklet

> At least they weren't after my nuts!



LOL.  I enjoyed the whole dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

> He then hands me a cell phone, and on the line is *TwoShadows*!





Hey! Glad to have shown up... ::D: 






> We talk for awhile, with one squirrel still nibbling on my ear, and the other sitting in the middle of my back.





That image is just precious... ::chuckle:: .


Cool dream.....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Awesome. Thanks for including me in the dream! No surprise that I'd be talking to Twoshadows.  ::wink::

----------


## Caradon

Loved the necromonger dream.

 I'm surprised that getting a taste of Lucidity like that. doesn't make you want more.

----------


## The Cusp

*Useless Heroes*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Deep

There was a lot to this dream, which involved just about every character from Heroes.  There was an intricate plot I can't remember.

I'm standing in a *swamp* with Parkman from Heroes.  To our left if some sort of outdoor *festival*, with people milling about drinking beer out of plastic cups.  Parkman and I sink into the swampy waters, until we're standing completely *under the water*.  We see the *corpse* of Parkman's father standing outside of a *sunken building*.

The voice of Parkman's father begins to speak to him, and Parkman thinks this is just some kind of *illusion*, it can't be real.  No sooner does he say that, than I notice the *eyes* of his father's corpse moving.  Then his lips begin to move along with the voice.  The corpse brings a soggy cigarette butt to his mouth and take a smokeless drag.

He father tells Parkman that this is indeed real, and he's been *waiting* here for the building to rise out of the swamp.  It's supposed to *rise up* and 7:00  this evening.

I rise to the surface of the swamp like I'm on an elevator, and on the topside, I find myself standing there with *Claire*.  She's looking for the building, and is shocked it isn't there.

I'm getting *annoyed* with all these super heroes.  The think they know everything and are have been *manipulating* people with what they think should  happen, but in reality, none of them have a clue what's really going on.  I'm the only one who knows what time the building will rise up, but I don't say anything to Claire


*Foreign City
**Fragment
*I'm driving through a foreign country with my family.  All the building look so different, and shoddily made.  I realize this is a poor country, and the building look very drafty.  I think it must cost a fortune to heat those places in the winter.

----------


## raklet

The drinkers will probably spill their beer all over themselves when they see a building magically appear out the water! ::drink::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Useless Heroes*
> *Clarity*: 4/10
> *Importance*: 3/10
> *Sleep*: Deep



No F'ckin way.

Cusp...I had a dream last night that I _was_ Parkman.  ::shock::  I haven't put it in my DV journal, yet, because I haven't written all of my notes out, from MSWord. But I was actually going to have a picture of Parkman up for my dream, as well.

I mean, maybe it's not _that_ weird, because we obviously both love _Heroes_, and it came on last night, but to see that you chose Parkman to put up a picture of is like... :Eek:

----------


## oneironut

> He father tells Parkman that this is indeed real, and he's been *waiting* here for the building to rise out of the swamp.  It's supposed to *rise up* and 7:00  this evening.



Let me guess what the sunken building is:

----------


## The Cusp

And just like that, it's winter.  I hate snow.





> No F'ckin way.
> 
> Cusp...I had a dream last night that I _was_ Parkman.  I haven't put it in my DV journal, yet, because I haven't written all of my notes out, from MSWord. But I was actually going to have a picture of Parkman up for my dream, as well.
> 
> I mean, maybe it's not _that_ weird, because we obviously both love _Heroes_, and it came on last night, but to see that you chose Parkman to put up a picture of is like...



Just looking at that one coincidence doesn't seem that odd, but the sheer number of them across everyone's dream journals has me wondering.





> Let me guess what the sunken building is:



It was mostly sunken in the mud, so I couldn't see it that well, but from what I could see, it could very well have been something like that. 


*Solid Massage*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

-Some guy is* instructing* Mel and *Jo-Anne* on how to give a *massage*.  His particular technique involves overlaying the *Platonic Solids* over the recipient's body, and focusing the massage on the the corners of the shapes.

I figure they're going to need someone to practice on, so I join them.  I the girls massage me, I massage them, but it's just not that good.  I eventually tell the instructor that his *technique* is a load of *crap*.

-Mel and Sarah are both lying in bed, and I'm thrilled to see Sarah, because there is finally someone who know how to give a good massage.  I literally jump into bed with them and fall off the other side.  I catch myself before I hit the floor, hanging onto the side of the bed.

I hold out my hand to Sarah to pull me back up, and when she *grabs my hand*, we share a little moment.  It's more than her helping me back up, in that moment we both know we're interested in each other.

My back is so stiff this morning.


*Little Sister
**Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
There was a long party sequence, where nothing noteworthy happened.  The next morning I open the closet to get my coat, and see somebody's little sister in the closet.  She's short and pudgy, and I'm trying to figure out who's sister she is.  She kind of looks like all my friends, having characteristics from everyone blended together.

I realize this is a dream because I know everyone's siblings, and I've never seen this girl before.  I'm really disappointed because the dream up to this point had been a nonstop parade of women I hadn't done anything with.  Now that I'm finally lucid, there is only this girl who looks to be about 12 year old.  What a waste!

But maybe all is not lost.  I figure I can change her into someone more appealing.  I make the girl grow taller and thinner, and it works.  Next, I make her grow some breasts.  Much better.  I make her hair longer, and then finally sculpt her ass.  Perfect!

She no longer looks like anyone I know, and we start to make out.  As we're kissing, her father sneaks up behind us and scares the lucidity out of me.  To him, it's still his little girl, and he's not happy to find me all over her.

I'm remembering way too much of my dreams lately.  Too much to write it all down, especially since the majority of it is boring and doesn't make a nice narrative.

----------


## bro

You tell that massaging arrogant man...his technique is nothing to be proud of. Pssh, platonic solids massage :p...sorry you woke up having not received a good one but certainly revieving a good sign from..Sarah :p

Good job on that lucid dream, and my my! Good use of the time!.. (/me wants to sculpt some ass soon)  ::bowdown::

----------


## raklet

> As we're kissing, her father sneaks up behind us and scares the lucidity out of me.  To him, it's still his little girl, and he's not happy to find me all over her.[/color]



Good thing I wasn't drinking anything when I read that or it would have come out of my nose.

----------


## The Cusp

*Shoot Out in the Cave*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: nap

I'm in a cave with *guns* littered all over the floor.  Outside the cave entrance, I see armed men dressed in black approaching, so I pick up a gun and mow a few of them down.  Killing those men was like disturbing a hornet's nest, as tons of *enemy soldiers* pour out of a base directly across from us in the distance.

I'm firing at the advancing soldiers who are returning my fire, and I get *shot* in the knee.  I roll away from the cave entrance, and inspect my wound.  It felt like a minor flesh wound, so I'm not too concerned, but then I realize there is no flesh in my knee, it's all bone.  But I don't have time to think about it further and bullets are ripping through the cave entrance.

The owner of the cave takes up a defensive position at the mouth of the cave, and I ask him what guns are good, since most of them appear to be junk.  He hands me a pistol, which seems kind of weak compared to his machine gun.  He fires a volley of bullets, and I whip around the corner to fire off a couple of shots.  The enemy is right at the mouth of the cave.

We're badly outnumbered, and our position is very weak.  The cave owner says to me "Maybe we should give up." and I ask him "Can we do that?"  I find it unlikely they would let us live after I just killed a bunch of them.

We surrender and the leader of the enemy army comes in and starts laying a guilt trip on us for having killed his men.  Apparently we killed three out of the four people who's job it was to decide if we should be allowed to live or not.

That's the second dream I've had of a shoot out in that cave.  We won last time.

*Taxi Trails*
*Nap Fragment*
I'm riding in a taxi towards my house in Petawawa.  The cab driver points out a long narrow cloud in the sky and says "There is no way that cloud formed naturally" then goes on about how it was formed by airplanes.

The whole ride home I'm craning my neck to look and these odd cloud formations.  I begin to notice how nice of a day it is, and lament that I don't have time to go swimming.

The cab driver pulls over by the river to let me out.  He seems to imply that I can just float down the river the rest of the way home.

*Bus Ride*
*Nap Fragment*
I'm riding a school bus home with my brother.  He has a bunch of camping gear and is coming home from a summer camp.  He's talking about how he had trouble getting his gear to the camp in the taxi, and I'm shocked my father didn't drive him there.  "That's just like him..." I say.

There is music playing on the bus, and the beat to the song is exactly like a Nashville Pussy song.  Shane at the back of the bus says something to me in a great imitation of the Nashville Pussy singer, and I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this song is a rip off.

We get out of the buss on the corner of the main street and I help my brother with his camping gear.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Just looking at that one coincidence doesn't seem that odd, but the sheer number of them across everyone's dream journals has me wondering.



Yea, see?





> I realize this is a dream because I know everyone's siblings, and I've never seen this girl before. 
> 
> But maybe all is not lost. I figure I can change her into someone more appealing. I make the girl grow taller and thinner, and it works. Next, I make her grow some breasts. Much better. I make her hair longer, and then finally sculpt her ass. Perfect!
> 
> She no longer looks like anyone I know, and we start to make out. As we're kissing, her father sneaks up behind us and scares the lucidity out of me. To him, it's still his little girl, and he's not happy to find me all over her.





Well, at least you were lucid.  Good job on the DC-morphing.  Too bad about the end.





> I'm remembering way too much of my dreams lately. Too much to write it all down, especially since the majority of it is boring and doesn't make a nice narrative.



That doesn't matter.  I think you should still write them.  I would write anything I can remember, I just can't remember much these days.  I guess that's why I'm saying that, but still, once you get going, maybe it will turn out better than you thought it would.





> I'm riding in a taxi towards my house in Petawawa. The cab driver points out a long narrow cloud in the sky and says "There is no way that cloud formed naturally" then goes on about how it was formed by airplanes.





Your SC has always been obssessed about clouds that don't form naturally. Which the one in my sig definitely did.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha man that lucid is great....im def gonna have to try something like that  :wink2: 

I love the cave dream that is great! your dreams are always so action packed!  nice one  ::D:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Gez

Hmmm i also had a heroes dream.
In it i was "Hiro" slowing down time and jumping over loads of fences until i ended up in a *swampy area* where i began to sink into the mud.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings





> Hmmm i also had a heroes dream.
> In it i was "Hiro" slowing down time and jumping over loads of fences until i ended up in a *swampy area* where i began to sink into the mud.



Where the heck does that swamp image come from?  Too weird.


I was complaining about too much dream recall the other day, but now I take it back.  This one is my best dream plots ever! (Well, top 10 anyways)  I wish there was more.  I don't expect anyone to read this because it's so _long_, but I'm very happy with it.

*The Future is Now*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

-My *parents* are in bed, and my *brother* is standing in their room just having woken them up.  He's telling them about a *Bizare dream* he just had.  He says there was a *strange energy* associated with it, and my father says he's had dreams like that before.

It sounds really interesting, and I ask my brother to tell me all about it.  "I happen to know a thing or two about this subject." I tell him.  He begins to describe the dream, and I can see it like I'm there with him.  It's a *bleak* grey landscape, and my brother says he *instinctively* knows it stretches off to *infinity* both forwards and backwards.  "Infinity isn't a bad thing." I tell him.

He describes how his forward motion was like climbing heart shaped energy things, and I can see him *climbing* them like large stairs, but without the upward movement.

His dream is too strange for even me to relate to, but I tell him I have a *book* that might help.  We go to my room and I pull out a book stuffed with* bookmarks*.  It seems I wasn't finished reading that book, and it can't be the one I was looking for, so I pull out another book.  This one has a mix of the *platonic solids* on the cover, and looks almost like a spell book.  I flip through the page and it's filled with the coolest looking illustrations of *Sacred Geometry*.

As we're looking at the book, we hear the front door open.  It's the middle of the night, and nobody should be there, so we go to investigate.  We see a man with glasses sneaking in the front door.  He freezes when he sees us, but before we can react, and older grey haired version of this man runs in and the two begin to fight.

I run down and try to drag them outside, but as I do, another taller guy tackles me.  I have my hands full with the first two, so my brother hustles this newcomer outside as well.  As soon as we're all outside, the tall guy's *older self* runs up and begins to fight with his *younger self*.

The pair with glasses kind of look like me, and I wonder if they are future versions of myself.  But I figure there's no way I'll ever need glasses, then notice they aren't as tall and their frame isn't large enough to be me.

As these two guys *fighting* their future selves fight on our lawn, they lose their coats and backpack.  I pick them up and put them in a pile on the lawn.  Some guy comes up and tells me I dropped a *camera*, which fell out of one of the coats.  I pick up and slip it into my pocket.  A camera from the *future* will surely hold some* clues* as to what the hell's going on here.

Meanwhile, these two guys are still fighting their future selves on the front lawn.  The tall ones are *fist fighting*, and the ones with glasses have each other in a scissor lock on the ground with their legs wrapped around each other's throats.

The young versions eventually get away, and I watch them across the street sneaking up to a house.  They are going to *break in*.  The door is unlocked, and they disappear inside.  Before long a loud *alarm* goes off and they come running out.  Their older selves chase them down the block as construction workers in orange vests and hard hats mill about the driveway of the house with the alarm.

-I'm at a *fair* in what seems to be the *1930's*.  I'm playing a *carnival game* trying to win a *hen*.  A guy with me convinces me to give up on trying to win the hen, and I do.  He points out a blonde girl and tell me he's going to ask her to *marry* him.

I wander off by myself and an *old woman* approaches me and asks me if I know some girl's name.  I *suspect* this has something to do with the guys and their future selves from earlier, so *I lie* and tell her I do, hoping to gain some *information*.  The woman points out the blonde girl who the guy was going to ask to marry him.  She's walking with an identical twin of herself, and the old woman tell me she's *my wife*.  They are very good looking, and make quite a pair.  Everyone is staring at them.

"Of course, how could I forget my wife!" I say to the old woman.  I assume she's with a *future version* of herself as well, and ask the old woman, who tells me no, they are the exact same person in every way.  I realize they are the *key* to what's really going on here.

I walk up to the two blonde women, and put my arms around them.  I don't know them, but I *trust* them implicitly, since I'm *destined* to marry them eventually.

We walk off into a *barn* to talk alone, and I turn my back on them for a moment, only to find them gone when I turn around again.  There are a bunch of people in the barn, and I ask them if they've seen the two women, and try to *explain* about the people from the future.

The people there *ridicule* my claims, and one of them begins to type something out on an clunky typewriter, then *projects* his message on the barn wall.  To them, this is *cutting edge technology*, and they think their *primitive science* explains my future paradox.

*That part is a direct result of the idiots giving me a hard time on this forum with their infantile "logic" and poor understanding of science.  You know who you are.

I leave the barn and enter a public *washroom* at the fair.  There are a ton of people packed in there, and I *push* my way to the urinals.  There I find my *future wives*.  One is standing there amongst some men.  The other one is being held out the window by her ponytail by a grey haired *samurai warrior*.  I hit the warrior from behind with a devastating *elbow smash*, and he lets go of her ponytail, *dropping* her. 

I wonder how far she fell, and if she *died*, but don't worry about it too much since I have *spare wife* who is identical in every way. :Oops:  

I grab my remaining wife and we go through a door into her *bedroom*.  She's laying on the bed holding a hair brush.  I take the brush from her and she leaves the room.  I can hear the wife who fell talking to me through the brush.

I lay on the bed and hold the brush close to my ear, listen to what she has to say.  She begins to *explain* what's going on, and *what needs to happen* in the future.  There needs to be a certain *rooster* with a certain *hen* to produce a specific *egg*.

"You do have my hen, don't you?" asks the brush.  I suddenly remember the hen I was trying to win, and the guy who convinced me to give up on it.   He was trying to *sabotage* me and *change the future*!  And also trying to ruin my future marriage.

I take off running with the talking hair brush in hand to where I was playing for the hen, desperate to get it.

That's when I woke up.  I was very disappointed I did, because I really wanted to know how the story ended.  I still had to find out what was on that camera!

For anyone who bothered to read that (Don't feel bad if you didn't, that was freaking _long_!), you might be interested to know that Asymptote had a dream about meeting his future self las night as well.  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...8&postcount=45

----------


## raklet

> I don't expect anyone to read this because it's so _long_, but I'm very happy with it.



Cool dream.  I read every word of it.  Get lucid and go back and win the hen and find the camera.  Then you you can know what is on it!

----------


## Sara

Read it all the way  :smiley: 
Funny dream with all these people having identical twins or future selves walking around.
Hehe, just take the spare wife if you loose one  :wink2:

----------


## mark

great dream man I love the fighting future selves its a very cool image  :smiley:   ::bowdown:: 

he he twins...quality lol  :tongue2: 

so whats the deal with the infinity thing? given your grasp of these types of things I would love to know what your view of it is.

its a shame you lost the other twin out the window  ::shock::  and its mad how she was communicating through the brush lol

Dam I didnt want it to end when the future was maybe gonna be revealed

----------


## Moonbeam

Nice write-up of a very complicated dream, with another coincidence too.

----------


## The Cusp

Another freaking long one.  These are killing me to type out.  There have been two other periods in my dreaming career where I've reached excessive recall.  I had quit the last two times because it was too much work.

*Seeing Nothing at All*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm at a *house party*, drinking and mingling.  I go into the basement and there are a bunch of guys sitting on the floor about to watch a *movie* that's beginning.  I sit down with them, and it turns out the movie is a *porno*, and all the guys around me are *masturbating*.  Just as I'm thinking to myself "This is _so_ not right" a guy in front of me stands up holding his hard-on and asks "Who wants it?"

What kind of party is this!?!?!?!?  I jump up and get the hell out of there, realizing there was a disturbing lack of girls at this party.  Outside the movie room, I see a guy I suspected of being *gay*, and to me that confirms it.  This is not the kind of party I want to be at.  

As I'm climbing the stairs I hear a girl saying "This is the worst party ever!  Here I am standing alone at the bottom of the stairs and nobody will talk to me!"  I pause for a minute, considering hitting on her, since I clearly have *no competition* here.  But I decide to get out because I don't want to be seen here in case anyone recognizes me.

As climb the stairs, I see *Amanda* and her crew of girls, and try to *sneak* past them without being noticed.  She sees me and I can't help but give her my *best smile*.  But I'm still getting the hell out of here.

I leave the house and stumble down the street *drunkenly*.  Some guy yells at me that I ruined his bushes, and when I look back I see an overturned *shrubbery*.  The guy yells at me "*You're going to pay for this!*".  I think to myself "That's what you think..." since I don't have any money on me.  Then I notice his *clenched fists*, and realize he wasn't looking for monetary compensation.

I pick up my pace trying to lose him, but he *follows* with his wife and son.  It seems they get their kicks out of beating up drunks as a family.  The father's arms are freakishly long, and I'm weary of his long reach.

Their son, who looks like *Chucky*, takes the lead, and his parents egg him on.  His mother seems a little concerned, so the father tosses him a hankerchief to wrap his knuckles so he won't catch any diseases from my blood.   This sets the mother at ease and she cheers him on with a *demented* look on her face. 

Their behavior is so *odd*, I figure this has to be a dream!  My first *instinct* is to kick to crap out of them, but when I picture myself punching the kid in his fat little head, I just can't bring myself to do it.  Instead I figure I'll just fly away.

I lift off, but have trouble *flying* in a straight line.  It seems I can only gain momentum by flying in an *arc*, like I'm doing a dive in shallow water.  The feeling of G-force  shoots me along, but as soon as I come out of my flight *curve*, I begin to lose height.  I fly in one large curve gaining a lot of height, then sink slowly back towards the ground.

Having trouble staying aloft, I *crash* through somebody's window and find myself in their kitchen.  I can hear them talking downstairs, and am having trouble telling if this is a dream or not.  I hear somebody coming up the *stairs* and figure I had better get out of their house before they find me, but the door has a* combination lock* on it.  Desperate to get out, I dive through the broken window and begin to fly again, very low to the ground, with the grass bushing against my chest.

I go back to my curved flight technique and fly in a *wave pattern*, curving up and down, up and down, only to find myself back at the party I had just left.  Knowing this is a dream, I'm no longer worried that it's a *sausage party*.  It seems everyone is leaving, but I go back in anyways.

Again I'm having trouble telling if this is a dream or not.  I go the the fridge and find a bunch of *chocolate bars*.  I grab a half chocolate bar and eat it.  It tastes really good and confirms to me that this is a dream.  Since it is a dream, I go back to the fridge, grab all the chocolate bars and pig out. They are like a Mr. Big or a Sweet Marie in a blue wrapper.

Done my chocolate, I notice some *candy canes* on the kitchen counter.  I grab them and eat those as well.  They are all soft and mushy like the candy canes my mother has been putting on the christmas tree for the past 20 years.

I walk into a bedroom and decide to try to *see energy* like in the Castenada books.  I *point my little finger* an an object on the wall, and *nothing happens*. I try again, this time intending to see energy.  Still nothing.  I say out loud *"I want to see energy!"*, point my finger, and the object dissipates into nothing.

I try to see the energy of everything.  Most objects *dissipate* into nothing, and some *dissolve* into mist.  Larger objects change into something smaller, but *no energy* to be seen anywhere.  I think for a moment the *mist* might be energy, but it's just mist.

I see the *Listerine guy*, only he's red instead of green.  I point at him with my little finger at him and say "I want to see energy!".  His chest morphs open with a swirling fog in the center.  He changes into a shorter, robotic Listerine man that kind of looks like a *Transformer*.

I finally did something constructive with my lucidity.  Trying to see energy in dreams had been on my to do list forever.  My lucid task of the decade.  Finally!  According to Castaneda, the majority of the things in dreams should have no energy.  Except for Inorganic Beings. And dream walkers, which is what I want to find/become.  It may sound dumb, but I have to at least try it.

 Next up find some DV members and try to see their energy.  I _will_ learn how to dreamwalk!  And then crush the people who've pissed me off!  Muhahahahahahah!

----------


## raklet

Nice lucid.  Long and intense.  I've read your comments on the thread in Beyond Dreaming about Dream Walker and Night Stalkers, but it never became really clear what everyone was talking about.  Could you give a brief and clear explanation of it?

----------


## The Cusp

Well, shared dreaming is an intriguing idea.    But the major hurdle is there is really no good way to know if it was just a dream, or something more.

There were a series of books written by Carlos Castaneda about his apprenticeship to a Mexican Shaman, the last of the series titled "The Art of Dreaming".  Dreaming was an important part of his training, and throughout the books he details his dreaming practices.  This is where I first learned of Lucid dreaming.  

According to the books, the majority of dreams are just figments of your imagination.  But on rare occasions, he claims there are outside influences in your dreams from real sources.  Normal dream fluff should have no energy since it's not real.  But anything real should have real energy behind it.

This Shaman had him training to try "see" energy in his dreams (and also while awake).  If you can see something in your dreams with an energy body, it should mean it's more than a dream.

My goal is have a shared dream with someone.  But to know it's not just a regular dream character, I have to be able to see their energy bodies.  Of course the energy you see could just be a dream as well, but it's all I have to go on.

----------


## raklet

> But on rare occasions, he claims there are outside influences in your dreams from real sources.  Normal dream fluff should have no energy since it's not real.  But anything real should have real energy behind it.



Thanks for that.  I get it now.  And of course, those outside influences could be good guys (dream walkers), bad guys (night stalkers), or someone not affiliated with either group (rogues).  

Heady stuff.  I'll just stick with dreams as figments of my imagination.....  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I wonder how far she fell, and if she died, but don't worry about it too much since I have spare wife who is identical in every way.



Lmfao. _So_ romantic.  ::lol:: 





> I lay on the bed and hold the brush close to my ear, listen to what she has to say. She begins to explain what's going on, and what needs to happen in the future. There needs to be a certain rooster with a certain hen to produce a specific egg.



Have you ever played Final Fantasy VII? That's a lot like the whole Chocobo-raising concept.





> I'm at a house party, drinking and mingling. I go into the basement and there are a bunch of guys sitting on the floor about to watch a movie that's beginning. I sit down with them, and it turns out the movie is a porno, and all the guys around me are masturbating. Just as I'm thinking to myself "This is so not right" a guy in front of me stands up holding his hard-on and asks "Who wants it?"
> 
> What kind of party is this!?!?!?!? I jump up and get the hell out of there, realizing there was a disturbing lack of girls at this party. Outside the movie room, I see a guy I suspected of being gay, and to me that confirms it. This is not the kind of party I want to be at.



Haha. Two short paragraphs into the dream and I'm already laughing my ass off.  ::D: 





> I lift off, but have trouble flying in a straight line. It seems I can only gain momentum by flying in an arc, like I'm doing a dive in shallow water. The feeling of G-force shoots me along, but as soon as I come out of my flight curve, I begin to lose height. I fly in one large curve gaining a lot of height, then sink slowly back towards the ground.



I was having the same trouble with flying, in my lucid from last night, when I was flying toward the cave. It was a freakin _chore_ just to stay up in the air. I kept sinking. I don't remember whether or not I kept hitting the ground, but I do know that I was flying in up and down arcs. That happens way too often, actually. I hate that.





> They are all soft and mushy like the candy cane my mother has been putting on the christmas tree for the past 20 years.



LOL!! Yummmmmaaaaaaaay!  ::chuckle:: 

Awesome dreams, man.  ::cooler::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I finally did something constructive with my lucidity. Trying to see energy in dreams had been on my to do list forever. My lucid task of the decade. Finally! According to Castaneda, the majority of the things in dreams should have no energy. Except for Inorganic Beings. And dream walkers, which is what I want to find/become. It may sound dumb, but I have to at least try it.





Congratulations on getting a start on that task!  That's cool.





> Next up find some DV members and try to see their energy. I _will_ learn how to dreamwalk! And then crush the people who've pissed me off! Muhahahahahahah!



 :Eek:  Run away!!!

----------


## The Cusp

Don't worry Moonbeam.  I wouldn't really do that.  Well, probably not. 

I did have dream with you in it last night though!  I'm going to have to write that one out later.  It as too long and I just don't have the time right now.  So I'll start with the shortest one from last night.

*Time Ring*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm a *kid* again with a bunch of friends in my bedroom.   One of out friends comes in holding a strange looking *ring* he found with strange *symbols* etched into it.  As we're inspecting this peculiar looking ring, we somehow activate it and somehow get transported into *the past*.

This is too cool and we walk around the neighbourhood seeing how things have changed.  We walk into a store, and the first thing we see is a stand full of *Dungeons and Dragons* game modules.  Half of the entire store seems to be dedicated to [email protected] with shelves upon shelves of *miniature figurines*.  Little warriors, monsters, jumbles of swords and weapons.  I'm drawn to the dragons.  The other figurines are all made of colorless metals, but the dragons are much larger and painted.  They're amazing, all kinds of different *dragons, drakes and wyverns*.

As we leave the store, I try to take a *drink* from a fountain in the wall, but there isn't enough room to put my head in.  I try to squeeze in, but the best I can do is press my forehead against the wall and *lick* the stream of water with my tongue.

We walk down the street and the other guys get ahead of me, and take the* path* beside the *bridge* down to the *river*.  I hurry to *catch up*, not wanting to be stuck in the past.  I jump onto the path and run up what I think are my friends, but it turns out to be a *Bigfoot*!  I stumble back from the creature, and look around for my friends. Again I think I see them, but it turns out to be an *alien*.  

I think I know which direction they went, but there is a *cobra* blocking that path.  Underneath the bridge are several men working planting trees.  One of them *points* and says "There's Tim!", recognizing my friend.

I meet up with my buddies under the bridge, and the workers begin to give us a hard time.  "Let's get out of here!" says one of my friends.  The guy with the time ring has his palm over the ring on his hand, ready to touch it.  The rest of us form a *human chain* linked to him.  Just as he touches the ring to transport us through time, one of the workers *grabs* ahold of one of my friends, and he gets sucked back in time with us.

We're under the bridge again, farther back in time.  There are construction workers here now, who are very surprised to have seen us appear out of thin air.   "Lets's go back!" yells one of my friends.  "But what about him?" says another, indicating the worker we brought back with us.

"Leave him!" someone yells.  We do a *group hug* around the guy with the ring, *holding on*, and *POOF!*  We find ourselves back in my bedroom.

There is a *newspaper article* there about a man who mysteriously appeared out of nowhere, years ago, and was *hit by a train*.  The article says he was wearing strange clothes, but most bizarre of all, when they found his identification, it said he was from the future.  The newspaper article said it was some kind of hoax.  I remember hearing that story, and now we know the truth behind it.

We decide to hide the ring until next time we decide to use it.  The guy holding it puts it in a picture frame in the wall behind a photograph.  My vision zooms in on the photograph, and the passage of time accelerates until the photo decays into a black soot, with no trace of the ring that was hidden behind it.

The soot begins to form it's self into *credits* like the end of a movie that scroll upwards, with animated *charchol flames* dancing around them.  The credits play themselves out leaving only the paper smeared with soot on the wall.

At least that story came to an official end.  Woke up  and went back to bed and dreamed of that ring again.  My friends and I were on the bus, and the guys had figured out how to use the ring to make people do things.  They were getting girls to take their tops off. ::D:

----------


## mark

> *Seeing Nothing at All*




ha ha ha at first I thought it was gonna turn out to be a normal sex dream but man did I laugh when it turn out to be all blokes ha ha and your reaction was priceless lol  :tongue2: 

That family was insane especially with the overly long arms man  ::shock:: 

Great lucid man! personally i have never had that problem with flying but I still think its a great image, the swooping in the air sounds fun.

Now that energy stuff is intresting, I have never even thought of it but I may have to try and remember to try this. You talk of castaneda is the book worth getting? also you said it was part of a series did you just read the dream one or do you have to read them all?

ha ha I like the idea of dream walking but please lol if you ever come across me tell me its a dream  :tongue2: 

Edit: sorry I posted just before you put the new dream up

Thats class time travel is something I have always wanted to try. I really like the ending with the credits its not something I have ever seen before

----------


## Moonbeam

> I did have dream with you in it last night though!



 :boogie: Yay, don't forget to write it!





> *Bigfoot*!



Quite similar to a Yeti!

----------


## mark

> Quite similar to a Yeti!



That is very true moonbeam   ::D: 

These similarities are coming thick and fast since you first noticed them  :smiley:  

It makes me wonder if these shared dreams could really be possible...I think some more research is required. I am not sure how to go about it but im gonna try it out tonight

----------


## Moonbeam

> It makes me wonder if these shared dreams could really be possible...I think some more research is required. I am not sure how to go about it but im gonna try it out tonight



We must experiment and prove it ourselves, otherwise we'll never believe the results.

----------


## raklet

Amazing what our heads come up with.  Cool dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Who had the Yeti dream?





> Thanks for that. I get it now. And of course, those outside influences could be good guys (dream walkers), bad guys (night stalkers), or someone not affiliated with either group (rogues).



I don't care to much for those supposed factions. I'll start my own club!





> Have you ever played Final Fantasy VII? That's a lot like the whole Chocobo-raising concept.



Nah, I lost interest in the Final Fantasy series when they started introducing guns and space ships and stuff.  Plus I didn't like forced storylines.  I'm just waiting patiently for Diablo 3.


*Coming Attraction*
There is a *gate* across a *dirt road*.  Some guy opens the gate, and on the other side is an *army of zombies* sprinting towards us.  The guy who opened the gate begins to talk like he doing a *commercial* for a zombie movie.  He finishes his advertisement and the zombies are almost upon us.  

I'm thinking "Close the gate already!", but then I see there is nothing on either side of the gate but a few large rocks.  The sea of zombies washes over us, completely surrounding us.  I fight them off as best I can, but the damn things just won't stay dead.


*Won't you take me to... A Zombie Town!*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

-There are the beginnings of a *zombie outbreak* in the city.  The *contagious* kind.  Stray zombies are running out of nowhere and *attacking* random people on the street.  I *fight* a couple of them off, and jump in a car with my *uncle Mike* at the wheel.

We leave the city behind, but on the outskirts of town, there is a* police barricade*.  We pull over and a police officer tells us to go back, this city is under quarantine.  Upon hearing this, my uncle punches the gas and we bust through the barricade.  The police officer jumps into his car and tears after us in *pursuit*.  We manage to run him off the road and leave him behind in the *ditch*.  I wonder if there is a chance that we really could spread the zombie virus, but I find it unlikely.  It's already too late for that.

I watch a scene with a *caveman* climbing a mountain.  He used to be a normal man, but the zombie virus turned him into a caveman instead of a zombie like everyone else.  At the top of the mountain, the caveman finds a large *club*.  He grabs is and *leaps* off the mountain.  I know that somehow this caveman will be the key to stopping the zombie outbreak.

Meanwhile, my uncle and I have driven into another city.  It appears the zombies haven't reached this far yet, and we get out to take a look around.  There is a *sky scraper* that captivates our attention, and we're drawn to it.  We somehow know we'll be safe from the zombies there, plus that place has something to do with the zombies.

We make our way to this building on foot.  The town seems *deserted*.  We enter the building and climb the stairs to about middle of the building.  Inside I find *Moonbeam* and a couple of other nameless *DV members*.

I tell them I brought a* movie*, which happens to be a zombie movie, and we sit down on the couch to watch it.  Moonbeam snuggles up against me.  It's chilly, so I pull out a *blanket* for us.  Moonbeam *strips* down to her bra and panties to get more comfortable, then joins me under the blankets.  I notice she's in the early stages of *pregnancy*.  There is another pregnant DV member laying the floor in front of us, and we watch the zombie movie.

Suddenly I'm observing a post office.  One of the workers there says the entrance is clogged with packages that are potentially *infected* with the zombie virus, and to leave them there.  These packages will only be infected until *midnight*, and then the only source of infection will be the zombies themselves.  He says to his subordinates that they can fall back to the storage room in case of zombie attack, then they wander off.

As soon as they are out of sight, another worker walks in carrying one of the infected packages and places it in the storage room.  So much for their safe hiding place.

Back in the building with Moonbeam, more DV members are showing up.  This place seems to be a *beacon* of sorts for *survivors*.  One guy shows up with a* take charge attitude*, and freaks out on me for having brought that movie.  He says the movie is the original source of the zombie outbreak.  He tell us it the very scene that is currently playing that did it.  I look at the television, and the scene in question is flickering and full of static, kind of like the film from the movie *The Ring*.

I feel bad, but since it's way past midnight, the film is now harmless.  The room we're in is filling up quickly with DV members now.  *Jason Voorhees* from Friday the 13th is among them, sitting cross legged in a chair silently.  He's on our side, and I'm grateful to have an indestructible fighter on our side.  We'll need him.

Now I see a scene in an underground *crystal cavern*.  A zombie digs himself out of the ground, having *tunneled* through to this side, which means the zombies are on their way.  The cast from the *original Star Trek* wander into the cave, dressed in their starfleet uniform, and take off running once they see the zombies.

Back in the building, the take charge guy is laying out *plans* and telling us about the *origins* of the zombies.  They were created in this very building, and are all returning here for some reason.  We look out the window, and all the zombies are crowding into a *dead end* street.  We have some explosive shaped like pogo balls, and we're hoping to blow them all up while they are packed in the cull de sac, while Jason distracts them.

There is a *crippled* woman sitting in a chair with us.  Her flesh is all gross *zombie flesh*, and people are wiping her brow with a damp cloth.  She suddenly jumps up (She couldn't walk before) and begins to flail her arms doing the *floppy chicken*, then drops to the ground.  Now she slowly begins to rise, having turned fully into a zombie.

Moonbeam *runs* across the room to a door and the zombie girl *chases* after her, cornering her.  I run up and knock the zombie down a few times, but it keeps getting back up.  Moonbeam opens a door to the *stairwell* and we run down the stairs with the zombie hot on our heels.  We descend three flights and find more zombies coming up the stairs.  We have nowhere to go!

Just then the crew from the original Enterprise runs up the stairs past the zombies.  We follow after them in the *confusion*.  The stairwell is packed with people now.  It seems *every single member of DV is here* running up the stairs.

As we run up the stairs, I say "Man, this is one intense movie.  I'm exhausted!".  This breaks the *dire mood* that was hanging over us, and everybody begins to *laugh*.  Now the zombies aren't real, we're just all filming a zombie movie.  Other people begin to make *funny comments*, stuff like "Geez, I hope they edit that out later."  Everyone is really *happy* and *having a great time* as we act like we're running from zombies

And... Cut!  Good scene everyone.

I kept seeing commercials for that new Will Smith movie yesterday.  Looks awesome.  And I saw the end of the movie Blade before bed.

Woke up, fell back asleep, and the zombie dream seemed to have reset.  We were outside the building and I ran into the trees with a small group of people.  I don't remember much about this one anymore, but there was a zombie monkey standing on the mantle above a fire place chewing on the wood.  His owner was lying on the ground, bleeding to death from monkey bites.

----------


## italianmonkey

> zombie monkey



-------> me ?  :tongue2: 





> I'll start my own club!



-------->_ the DV doodle dandies?_ O.o

----------


## Moonbeam

> Who had the Yeti dream?



Mark, and it tied into my dream because in mine I was looking for the defintion of an "A" word, and his mother said that the Yeti was a word that started with "A".  I should just start a thread for dream coincidences I guess.





> Inside I find *Moonbeam* and a couple of other nameless *DV members*.





 :boogie: 





> Itell them I brought a* movie*, which happens to be a zombie movie, and we sit down on the couch to watch it.





Wouldn't be my first choice of movies at the moment, but that's cool.





> Moonbeam snuggles up against me. It's chilly, so I pull out a *blanket* for us.





I'm OK with that.





> Moonbeam *strips* down to her bra and panties to get more comfortable, then joins me under the blankets.





Even more presumptuous than Mark, but still, I realize it's just a dream and I wouldn't ever be mad about something that happened in a dream, no one can control that.  





> I notice she's in the early stages of *pregnancy*.




 :Pissed: WTF are you talking about!  You're calling me fat! 






> Moonbeam *runs* across the room to a door and the zombie girl *chases* after her, cornering her. I run up and knock the zombie down a few times, but it keeps getting back up. Moonbeam opens a door to the *stairwell* and we run down the stairs with the zombie hot on our heels.



Well at least I can still run. ::?: 





> As we run up the stairs, I say "Man, this is one intense movie. I'm exhausted!". This breaks the *dire mood* that was hanging over us, and everybody begins to *laugh*. Now the zombies aren't real, we're just all filming a zombie movie. Other people begin to make *funny comments*, stuff like "Geez, I hope they edit that out later." Everyone is really *happy* and *having a great time* as we act like we're running from zombies







> 





That was a great ending! 

Cusp I've really enjoyed your dreams lately.  Until the Moonbeam-is-a-pregnant blubber-belly lard-ass part, I mean.  :wink2:  I would have hoped I would be more help in fighting zombies.

----------


## raklet

Hah, that sounded like so much fun!  Great detail.





> Moonbeam snuggles up against me.  It's chilly, so I pull out a *blanket* for us.  Moonbeam *strips* down to her bra and panties to get more comfortable, then joins me under the blankets.  I notice she's in the early stages of *pregnancy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Moonbeam
> 
> ...



I laughed when I read that.  I really laughed when I read Moonbeam's reply! ::laughhard::

----------


## The Cusp

> I should just start a thread for dream coincidences I guess.



I beat you to it. Already started one in the beyond dreaming section.




> WTF are you talking about!  You're calling me fat!



Not fat, pregnant!  Big difference.  (no wait, not big... Ummmm... ::?: ).  It looked good on you.  Really!






> -------> me ?



I hope not, unless you have rabies!

----------


## Bad Wolf

Awesome dream, Cusp!






> Suddenly I'm observing a post office.  One of the workers there says the entrance is clogged with packages that are potentially *infected* with the zombie virus, and to leave them there.  These packages will only be infected until *midnight*, and then the only source of infection will be the zombies themselves.  He says to his subordinates that they can fall back to the storage room in case of zombie attack, then they wander off.



Coincidentally, I dreamt I was working at a post office last night.

----------


## ninja9578

> It seems *every single member of DV is here* running up the stairs.



Oh, I guess I was already dead?  I'm my dreams I start killing the zombies, not run from them  :Sad: 

That was a hell of a dream, I don't know how you remembered the whole thing.  Too bad all the DV Members didn't make you lucid, that sounds like it would have been a fun one.  :tongue2:

----------


## l3xicon

Guys, sorry for off topic. No time left. This weekend event. 
$50 Carbon Poker active members weekend Nov. 25 freeroll 
Original news post is here 

Good Luck and Happy Holidays !!!

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

Could somebody delete that spam post?  What's up with that?  And posted at 1:11?  Some people find that number strange.





> Oh, I guess I was already dead?  I'm my dreams I start killing the zombies, not run from them



There was no use killing them, they wouldn't stay dead.  Plus I was worried about catching the zombie virus.  But the plan was to have Jason Vooheese pin them in that dead end street while we blew them into tiny bits with explosives.


*Farm Boy*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm a *child* again, on a *farm* in the *prairies*.  I'm telling the farmers I have to fly back home to start filming my new movie (I'm a famous child actor!).
The farmer tells me that my movie has been pushed back to the end of august, and my parents* left me* here for the summer.  I'm *mad* at them for having abandoned me here without at least having said good bye.

The farmer put us to *work*.  There is a track cut through the fields, and my job is to level out the top of the cut plants with my forearms.  My brother follows along beside my doing something in a lower track.

We reach the end and cross the road into another field.  The farmer now wants me to pick *raspberries*, but the bush in question is just a tight jumble of *thorns*.  There's no way I'm going in there.

"Fuck you!" I tell the farmer, "Do your own trail blazing, asshole!".  When I turn back to the bush, the thorns have cleared somewhat so that we can now pass through.

On the other side I see a *Unicorn's horn* laying in the grass.  I pick it up, and the horn is attached to a *crystal* extension, bonded together with some kind of ugly white bondo.  There are other clear plastic sections as well.  I pick it up and the thing is like a knight's lance.  It light, yet sturdy, and I say "This is so cool!"


*Journey into the Past*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I've somehow *traveled back in time* with my brother, to a time before either of us was born.  Our bodies are those of *children*, and we are in our grade school.  We sneak out of the school, and notice a *party* with our family members across the street.

We sneak into the party, and everybody looks s*o young.* Just as we're about to  leave, we see my uncle *Gerald*.  It's so good to see him *alive* again, we decide to stick around a little while longer and say hi.

My brother leaves, and as I'm about to join him, they start serving *birthday cake.*  I figure I can stay for a piece of cake.  I look outside and my brother is sitting outside *in the rain* waiting for me impatiently.  I ask if I can have another piece of cake for my brother, and everyone looks at me like it was the *rudest thing ever*.

My father says something rude (he doesn't know me, he doesn't have kids yet).  I start *cursing* at him for things he hasn't even done yet, and he's shocked at how well I seem to know him.

I join my brother outside, and he shows me something in a magazine he just bought. We *steal a ca*r to go check it out.  The car is a cross between a Porsche a VW Beetle. It's funny to see us as two little kids driving such a fancy sports car.  We're heading to our house, and I take a *nap* as we drive.

When I open my eyes, we're pulling up to the Parliment buildings. I ask by brother what the hell?  It was only a 15 minute drive to our house, but the parliment is two hours in the wrong direction!  We park and get out.  There is an *ocean view* around the parliment buildings.

We go inside and my *aunt Nicky* is trying to find us.  She's looking in every door down a hall way.  As she's looking in one room, I sneak past her and hide in the room she just checked.  Inside is a play room for children.  There is a television playing the "original" *Shrek* movie.  It's animated like the old Rudolph christmas special, and shrek is a fat toad like creature with a girl standing in his mouth.  James Earl Jones is doing the voice of Shrek.

My brother and I leave and decide to *hitch hike* home.  A car pull over, and I'm worried they will think it strange that two little kids are hitch hiking.  But instead, it seems they are just happy to have some other kids to distract their daughter in the back seat.

My brother is sitting very rigid and not saying anything, and I ask him what's up.  He says something about this being one of his girlfriend's sister, and that she's a *lesbian.*

-I'm telling my father about our adventure in the past, and he of course doesn't believe me.  So I describe to him what was happening at the party.  He finds it strange that I know so many details about it.  Then I tell him I was the kid who was yelling at him, and that incident finally starts to make sense to him

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, lots of children-ish dreams. Was it fun being a kid again? Aside from all the jerkiness of the farmer and you're dad's rude actions towards your request?

----------


## mark

couple of descent dreams there mate!

I like the unicorn horn that cool and the time travelling again lol thats well good  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Could somebody delete that spam post? What's up with that? And posted at 1:11? Some people find that number strange.



PM a mod, unless O sees it first.

Nice time travel dream!  Your dreams seem to link-up so good; I mean they are definitely like you have the whole story somewhere in your brain and then it plays out and things make sense at the end, instead of just randomness.

----------


## The Cusp

> Wow, lots of children-ish dreams. Was it fun being a kid again? Aside from all the jerkiness of the farmer and you're dad's rude actions towards your request?



Again?  I don't think I ever stopped!





> PM a mod, unless O sees it first.
> 
> Nice time travel dream!  Your dreams seem to link-up so good; I mean they are definitely like you have the whole story somewhere in your brain and then it plays out and things make sense at the end, instead of just randomness.



Yeah, I'm surprised things are so coherent as well.  Especially seemingly random parts come back to play an important part in the story.  There are still a few loose threads, but I think that's just because I woke up before they had a chance to play themselves out.

----------


## The Cusp

I didn't sleep a wink last night for some reason.  Didn't feel too tired today, but I did take a brief nap after work


*Memories of Childhood*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm walking through the *pit* near my house in Petawawa, and see three houses there.  They are just *bombed out shells* of buildings where the army guys practice shooting each other, but for some reason, they have brand *new roofs*.

I enter one of the house and my *mother* is there.  She tells me I can use the room upstairs.  I go upstairs and lie down in the empty room.  As I'm laying there, I can hear a girl walking around next door.  I see her briefly, a cute blond girl.  She sounds so close, I figure the houses must be *connected* somehow, so I get up to try and find her.

Outside the room is just a *jumble of stairwells*.  They seem to be everywhere, placed randomly, most of which go nowhere other than to connect to another stairwell.  Kind of like an *MC Escher* drawing.  There is no sign of the girl.

Two of my childhood playgrounds fused into one there.  My dreams are taking me back to my childhood lately.

----------


## raklet

> Outside the room is just a *jumble of stairwells*.  They seem to be everywhere, placed randomly, most of which go nowhere other than to connect to another stairwell.  Kind of like an *MC Escher* drawing.  There is no sign of the girl.



Sheesh, isn't that just like girls?  When you take an interest in them, they put up a maze of mixed signals that you can never penetrate and find the real them!  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Now there's a good interpretation!

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool!  I want to have an Escher dream!

----------


## Caradon

I had the most intense zombie action adventure dream I ever had last Saturday night. But didn't get around to posting any of it because of other dreams. I just saw yours now. You must have had yours Friday night right?
still pretty close. 

My zombies were also vampires, and fast with super strength.

Lol whats up with that spam post? never saw something like that in a journal before.
sorry it made me laugh though.

----------


## The Cusp

*Heroes on Set*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

-I'm in a television studio watching Heroes being filmed.  They finish the *final scene*, and everyone begins to *applaud*.  I wander around the set and see a corner shrouded in *impenetrable darkness*.  I know that Hiro is *hiding* in the darkness, sword ready to strike, and I don't want to step into it.

Instead I pick up a plastic prop sword and throw it into the darkness, and hear Hiro's voice say something.  I throw another sword in the same area, and Hiro's voice comes again, exactly the same, like it's a recording.  I figure this is some sort of advertisement for the show.  I kick one final sword into the darkness, sliding it along the ground, and this time Hiro says something different.  I think the things he said must be some sort of *clue* as to what's going to happen in the *next episode*, and I try to figure out what it means.

I exit the studio with the other spectators, of which *Sarah* is one.  We are escorted by security through a gate into the parking lot.  As I'm walking along the parking lot, I see the actor who plays *Sylar* running towards me.  I'm startled, but when he arrives, he hands me a box of DVD's  He says it contains every episode with deleted scenes and bloopers and such.  I thank him, wondering what this would be worth on Ebay.

-There is a woman with light brown skin who's hair looks like she has a stringy white mop on her head.  She is a super powerful Hero, with many abilities at her disposal.  Sylar tells her he just wants to touch her hair.
As he touches her hair with both hands, the woman looks like she is in extacy.  She is obviously in love with him.

As they are standing there, three people with powers run up and blast her with lighting bolts.  She drops to the ground, but Sylar doesn't seem to care.  He has now regained his powers through the fallen woman.

What am I going to dream about on Mondays when Heroes goes off the air?

----------


## mark

ha ha ha ha "I just want to touch your hair!" that is brilliant man! its great! ::bowdown:: 


 ::shock::  nooooo heroes is off the air on monday? why is that? is it something to do with the strikes?

----------


## The Cusp

Last episode is next week until sometime in the new year.  Seems like a lot of loose ends to tie up in one episode.

----------


## Sara

All those Heroes-dreams... I have no idea what you were talking about, so I searched on youtube, found the trailer and now I got so interested! I start to see why many people have Heroes dreams  ::D: 
Am downloading the first episode now  :smiley: 
Thanks for getting me interested enough to do some searching, Cusp!

----------


## The Cusp

*Mirror Image
*-I wake up in my bed and see myself standing beside my bed, staring at myself. It freaks me out and I wake up.

-I wake up again in my bed and peek out from underneath the covers.  I can see myself again, the shirt I was wearing that day.  I look up and there I am, staring at myself.  I get out of bed and leave my room, with my other self still standing there looking at me.

I walk into the kitchen and find my mother there.  I ask my mother what she's doing there, then notice the kitchen looks like my parent's kitchen.  I'm really confused, and ask my mother "What the hell's going on here!?!?  Where am I?  Who's apartment is this?"  The confusion is too much and I wake up again.

 I wake up from those and I'm about to write it down in my notebook, but fall asleep again.  I dream of writing down dream notes in my notebook.

Time to start working on reality checks again.  I feel like a retard for not having recognized that as a dream.  Especially seeing myself.

*Apartments*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

-I'm going back and forth to all the apartments I've ever lived in or dreamed about, with all the room mates I've ever had.

-In the apartment with Brazeau, there is a *grotesquely fat* girl.  She sits down next to me on the couch, and she seems to double in size as her fat spreads out around her.  She trying to *snuggle* up against me, and I don't want to be *rude*, but I really want nothing to do with her.  I do my best to *ignore* her advances without hurting her feelings, pretending I'm *oblivious* as to what she's trying to do.

-I enter my room mate's bedroom.  He's on the bed with two humongous girls.  The bed is covered with *cocaine*, and I *regret* having agreed to live here.

-A bunch of us are on the balcony, and some girl is complaining about her life.  *"Why don't you just kill youself?"* I tell her sarcastically.  Heeding my suggestion, she pulls out a pistol, waves it around for a bit, them *blows her brains out*.  Her body tumbles off the balcony. 

A *police officer* arrives and wants to question us.  I don't really want to speak to him because of my role in her death.  The police officer becomes a *reporter* with a *video camera*.  I keep ducking and weaving away from his camera as he tries to corner me on film.  This becomes a sort of *game*.

I* grab* the cameraman's video camera, and he *steals it back* from me.  I manage to get it back again, and he again tries to retrieve it like we're fighting over a basketball.  The camera man finally manages to snag his camera back with a *clever move*, and he* spikes* his video camera against the floor in *victory*, *smashing it* to bits.  I just *laugh* at the dummy as he stares in horror at what he's done.


*Fragments
* -A friend and I are driving to a bar.  I'm typing stuff on the *DV forums* on a laptop that is somehow connected to the internet.  Just as I'm about to post, my friend turns off the car, and my post doesn't go through.  I get him to start the car again so I can make my post.

-There are a bunch of people kicking around a *soccer ball* near the university like they are playing hacky sack.  The ball bounces my way and hit it with my head.  It was a nice hit but it comes down just out of my reach and I have to bring the ball under control with my hand.

No sooner have I touched it with my hand than someone runs up and takes the ball from me.  He kicks and knees it and bounces it around.  I suddenly dislike these *show off jerks*.  They act like it was skill when the ball bounces their way, but it's just completely random.  They all think they're awesome, and I've half a mind to show off my *fighting* skills.

----------


## ninja9578

> The camera man finally manages to snag his camera back with a *clever move*, and he* spikes* his video camera against the floor in *victory*, *smashing it* to bits.



Your dream characters are idiots!  ::lol::

----------


## raklet

> [SIZE=5]She trying to *snuggle* up against me, and I don't want to be *rude*, but I really want nothing to do with her.



Why not?  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

*P.O.W.*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

-I see a picture of *Shannon* on the fridge.  She appears to be* incarcerated* in a grungy *prison cell*.  I ask my father where that picture came from, but he doesn't want to tell me.  I practically have to beat the information out of him, but he eventually tells me of a *letter* that came which he was trying to keep *hidden* from me.  The letter said she was being held *hostage* by terrorists in some communist country.  My father hadn't told me about it because he didn't want me *getting involved*, which is exactly what I plan to do.

I try to enlist the *help* of the *military* through an *officer* in my grandparents driveway.  He's trying to talk me out of helping her as well, but I tell him I'm  going to find a way to help her if I have to go down there and break her out myself.  He begins to tell me of the *political situation* in that country.  They are *communists*, who openly say they want to abandon communism, but there is a terrorist group called *the Black Hand* who are really in control.

As we talk, a kid pushes up a *shopping cart* full of wares and tries to sell us stuff, like in some third world country.  Another kid *sneaks* around behind the officer and begins to *ram* him in the legs repeatedly with his cart. The officer tell me this is a perfect *metaphor* for what is happening in that country.

The officer is still trying to talk me out of if, telling me the military doesn't want to get involved, but I eventually convince him to try anyways.  He says he'll ask his superiors to send in a cover *12 man team* to retrieve her. 
He goes into my grandmother's house and comes out a short while later telling me his commander and the General are coming to *persuade* me to abandon my quest by* beating the hell out of me*.  

There are military personnel everywhere, and I don't want to fight the commander, since I know from experience army guys* fight as a pack*.  I walk away quickly, not wanting to run since it will identify me to the commander and and the general, who are now walking around looking for me.  I see *Tyson* and *Pete* throwing *boomerangs* in the street, and I join them.  I have a paper boomerang in hand, which I throw and catch as it comes back to me.  We say we'll hook up later and I get their phone numbers.

-Next thing I know, I'm in a military *barracks*, a there is *Shannon* standing there!  I so happy to see her alive and well.  We walk around talking and catching up.  

Before long, it's lights out in the barracks, and I get into a *bed* with Shannon and another girl.  We're all *naked*, and I put my arms around Shannon.  I begin to run my finger tips ever so lightly across her skin, first her breasts and nipples, then  her  lower belly and thighs.   Shannon gets out of bed to go somewhere, and I *fall asleep waiting* for her to get back.

The next morning, Shannon and another girl, both naked, walk into the barracks hold one of those Real Doll thingies and say to the army guys "Look, I brought you guys something to play with!"  They throw the life like doll to the army guys.

The girl with Shannon begins to *pee on everyone*, a super long stream of piss.  Shannon grabs this girl by the crotch and *aims* it around, spraying all the army guys.  I overturn a table to *take cover* from the piss stream, and a few other guys follow my lead.  Other guys just stand there and get pissed on.  The seem to be *enjoying it*.  I wonder how one person could possibly piss so much.

A group of army guys walks up to Shannon and the other girl,  pick them up over their heads, and *carry them away*, still getting peed on.  I'm really disappointed, and decide to *give up* on Shannon and *leave*.  As I leave, I run into *Beaudoin*, who tell me he's here preparing to play a* concert*.

I chat for a bit with Beaudoin, and an army guy comes up and tell me he just loves my *Pink Floyd* concert shirt I'm wearing.  I tell him he can have it, but warn him it's pretty much finished, being over 10 years old.

Next I see *Jo-Anne* there, we chat for awhile, but she too leaves me.  I see some guys I know, and one of them asks me if I have a *scale* he can borrow.  I open my desk and find two scales in there, a Slim Jim and a strange looking scale.  There is also a bag with a few crumbs of *weed* inside I'm very happy to find.  The who wanted the scale mentions he's getting some weed and I ask him if he can get me some.  I check my wallet and only have 30 dollars on me, so I get three grams.

I finally leave the barracks and run into *Seabert, Berrigan and Muldoon.*  They too are here to play a concert as well, and they tell me to drop by tomorrow to check it out.  They leave and I run into *Allin*, also there to play.  He's being somewhat of a *prick*, so I leave to the road.  I decide to *jog* home, since there are army guys running around everywhere and I want to *fit in*, but it's a really long way back.  I take some weird turn and end up back at me grandparent's house.
 
A lot of personal meaning in there for me, nothing you guys need to know about.  I really liked Shannon when I was younger, but none of my friends seemed to, nor my parents, which would explain everyone trying to talk me out rescuing her.

I'm really beginning to notice how random thoughts throughout the day influence my dreams.  I need to make an effort to eliminate the random thoughts and focus on my goals only.

----------


## bro

My lord what a dream...really like an epic I'd say. I can see symbolism..though of course that's for you to determine..A prison cell containing someone you used to like, going to try and retreive here, others stopping you...hmm. Isn't if great (or bad) how dreams just switch atmospheres so quickly (The peeing)...from the house to the driveway to the baracks. 

It may be the random thoughts that clue you in themselves though to lucidity..but perhaps focusing on a common location could help..

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, I agree, that is such an epic dream, and an interesting one too... I don't think I'd ever be amused if anyone peed, _no matter how much_ they peed out. Goodness, it really does look wild from this side of the scope. 

I tend to notice how random, little things have been affecting my dreams too, I'm just not sure as to how.

----------


## Vex Kitten

What a dream.  ::shock:: 

Great recall too. And yeah, those random thoughts do weave their way into the dreamworld alot. I think the little surprise situations that spring from them are what keeps a dream interesting. Of course that's my humble little opinion.

----------


## raklet

> I don't think I'd ever be amused if anyone peed, _no matter how much_ they peed out.



Personally, I thought it was hilarious.  That scene was so funny I had to call my wife from the other room so I could read it to her (she laughed too).

----------


## mark

::rolllaugh:: 

haha man thats mint lol I thought the peeing was very funny and the addition of the real doll thing was totally great!  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Eep, I guess it came out wrong what I meant when I said that  :Oops:  I meant, if I were the soldiers, because personally, from my chair over here, it's still hilarious

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

*Crapulence*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

-A couple return to their house, where someone was house sitting for them and looking after their baby.  It *smells* like shit in the air, and in the living room is a laundry hamper filled to the brim with *dirty diapers*.  The house sitter says he thought that was the laundry room, and the couple are pissed because they are trying to run a bed and breakfast, and the stench is driving away customers.

-I'm sitting on a *toilet* in the living room in front of the television.  At first I think this is pretty cool, the height of *luxury,* being able to pinch a loaf in front of the tube.  That is until I notice the other people around me, and I begin to feel *self conscious*.  

The parents who own the house are sitting at the kitchen table to my right, and they've pulled a *shower curtain* between us so they don't have to look at me.  I'm pretty *embarrassed* because I'm stinking up the joint.

-The couple who own the bed and breakfast are racing around a race track in a souped up *race car*, the wife at the wheel.  This is their favorite hobby, what they do to unwind.  The wife is telling the husband it's* no big deal*, they'll just *clean* the place up, and everything will be back to normal.
 
We went for a family portrait last night, and my brother's baby girl was not being cooperative.  They kept calling her a stinker, because she would cry in front of the camera, then calm down as soon as she was off camera.
Being around my family surely influenced the next dream as well.


 *Family*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm standing on a level patch of ground high up in the *mountains.*  In the center is some sort of *shrine*, filled with *bladed weapons*.  To the left and right are *stairs* carved into the stone.

Two *roman centurions* climb the stairs, one at each end.  The are each holding three *golden spikes*, the kind you might drive through a vampire's heart.  I see them coming and anticipate *trouble*.  My first instinct is to run and arm myself at the shrine, but I reconsider.  I don't know for sure they are coming after me, so I just watch them instead.

The one to the left comes right at me, and I leap over him.  As I land, I find a *golden axe* on the ground.  I grab it, spin around intent on burying it in his head.  But I stop in mid swing, because the centurion hasn't turned around to face me.

This scene become a RPG video game I'm playing, which in turn become a book I'm reading.  The book and and the game both belong to my *brother*, and he wants to take them with him, since he's leaving.  I'm hoping he'll let me keep the book to finish it, but he insists on taking it with him.

Now I'm *stuck here* with my parents and other family member with nothing to do.  They start to give me a hard time.  I begin to rant, telling everyone how much *I hate them*, addressing each individual with specific *insults*.  I call my mother's friend Debbie a fat fucking cow, adding something about her being spaced out on antidepressants.

I tell my father he's going to hand over the keys to the car, I'm going to drive home, and they can get a ride back with my grandmother.  My father says no, and my mother begins to rag on me, so I push over her chair.  My father gives me crap, and I *punch* him in the head several times.  I stop, considering where his bad eye is since I don't want to blind him, them beat him some more.

I storm off down the hall, and see an *apparition* of my dead uncle *Gerald* appear.  He's bathed in a *golden light*, of which I can't pinpoint the source.  He looks like *Jesus*, if Jesus was a Harley riding biker.  I'm *awed* and *humbled* by his presence, he's come back just for me.  It's such an amazing sight it bring *tears to my eyes*.  "Don't let them get to you." he tells me, then stands there for a moment with that golden light dancing around him.  He walks out the front door, and I go out to look for him, but he's gone.

My family members are coming down the hall giving me a hard time again, and I revert back to my foul mood almost instantly.

-I'm riding in the backseat of my parents car with my uncle *Phil* in the back with me, fighting with my parents and yelling at them.  My uncle punches me in the head, and I return his attack, punching  him in the face three or four times.  He sinks into his coat like a frightened turtle.

I get out of the car, as does my father, and I begin to beat him again.

I actually considered last night's photo shoot to have gone pretty well, we all go along fine.  But in truth I'm dreading Christmas.  There are so many family obligations and my parents are so insane, I get stressed out just thinking about it.  Hope my parents never find my online DJ.  I suspect they stole one of my written ones.

----------


## mark

im totally inclined to agree lol a crapper in front of a TV sweet!

lol I laugh at the way you were giving abuse to your family especially when you's started beating each other lol very funny

That part with your uncle gerald sounds incredibly powerful! did it affect your day at all?

----------


## raklet

> being able to pinch a loaf in front of the tube.



Hilarious.  That's a great euphemism.





> Hope my parents never find my online DJ.  I suspect they stole one of my written ones.



Sheesh.  That sucks.

----------


## Moonbeam

> We went for a family portrait last night, and my brother's baby girl was not being cooperative. They kept calling her a stinker, because she would cry in front of the camera, then calm down as soon as she was off camera.
> 
> 
> Being around my family surely influenced the next dream as well.





I was wondering why all the stinkiness in the dreams... thought maybe you ate something weird for supper.  ::?: 





> I actually considered last night's photo shoot to have gone pretty well, we all go along fine. But in truth I'm dreading Christmas. There are so many family obligations and my parents are so insane, I get stressed out just thinking about it. Hope my parents never find my online DJ. I suspect they stole one of my written ones.





Family is like work--you can't even get away from it in dreams, don't I know it.  ::roll::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you've had this recent thing with feces and urine infested dreams and such lately, dang, that had to be embarrassing, people all glaring at you as you take a dump.... O.o I think I might of ran away.





> Family is like work--you can't even get away from it in dreams, don't I know it.



 You are _so_ right, and just when you thought you could get some piece of mind, wham!

----------


## mjtbdreams

i had a dream i was eating a huge marshmallow and i woke up and my pillow was gone!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bro

Cusp! You're stinking the bed and breakfast...yeesh. I agree...lots of poo.

that IS the height of luxury to be able to poo while watching TV..a toilet in the middle of the den? Though it wouldn't be so fun since as you said...you got self-concious (I once had an LD resulting from a poo in public  ::shock:: )...I love how it's all fine and good until you "realize" your in their house...heh.

"Family"...hmm, that began fine..it's pretty common for a situation you're in to kind of turn into a movie or other camera view scenario..etc...All that family crap cannot be fun...sorry about that. Aren't those apparitions absolutely breath-taking? I've had a few of my grandfather...always seeming to say something insightful...making me cry as well...interesting you experienced that too...

also ..lots of family violence but obviously its reulting from stress..as your struggling with family IRL 

 	Quote:
 	<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> 	<tbody><tr> 		<td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> 			 				 					Originally Posted by *The Cusp*  
_
I actually considered last night's photo shoot to have gone pretty well, we all go along fine. But in truth I'm dreading Christmas. There are so many family obligations and my parents are so insane, I get stressed out just thinking about it. Hope my parents never find my online DJ. I suspect they stole one of my written ones._ 
 			 		</td> 	</tr> 	</tbody></table> 

I hope your dreams get a bit more lighthearted (though the poo was not all that bad :p)

----------


## The Cusp

*A Pillow of Winds*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm laying *in bed*, alternatively *meditating* and trying to send my *secret animal* to my chosen targets.  As I'm going about this, my blankets are blown by a *violent wind* from underneath, inflating them like a parachute.  It's pretty scary at first, but eventually I figure out this only happens as a result of me trying to meditate.

The winds get stronger the more I *concentrate*.  I decide to see how powerful I can make them, and enter a deep meditative state, which is east to attain, because I get immediate feedback from the winds.  I can feel an *energy* through my body, and I cultivate it until my whole body seems to *vibrate*.  The winds beneath my blankets are now approaching *hurricane force*.  My blankets flutter and snap like a flag in a strong wind.  The blankets seem to be tucked underneath my mattress on all sides, holding the edges down as the middle inflates and is blown around by the violent winds.
 
Did some meditating before bed to try to aid in my dream influencing task.  I'm trying to introduce a random exotic animal into other people dreams just to see if it can be done.  This was a weird dream, almost a false awakening, but I wasn't waking up.  More like a false falling asleep!


*Channeling with Hiro*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

My good dream friend Hiro and I are in some sort of dark stone *castle* or *temple*.  Some sort or representation of the Deep Dreaming forum.  We come across a small group of *DV members* *meditating*.  I try to join them, but they won't let me.  They let Hiro meditate with them though.  As I leave I hear them say their *task* is to ask a dog some questions.

I wander around the dark hallways and rooms for awhile before meeting up with Hiro again.  He wants us to try *channeling together*.  I agree to try, but don't know how to go about doing it.  Hiro closes  his eyes, concentrating, and I try to do the same.  But with no idea how to proceed, I think this is *pretty dumb*.

Just as we give up, Hiro and I both blurt out in unison something in *chinese*.  Having no idea what we just said, I look to Hiro to tell me, but being japanese, he has no idea either.

A third guy who was with us seems to know chinese, begins to *translate* what we just said for us.  "*Chinese Warrior*" he says.  "That phrase was considered key to unlocking important texts".  Before he can finish translating for us, I tell them I'll be right back, and run off to another room where there are several necklaces of various design on a fireplace mantle.  I'm looking for a catholic *rosary*, or just something with *beads*.  I grab one and run back to Hiro.

Hiro stretches out the beaded rosary, and tells me he'll speak the black beads, and I'll speak the red ones.  We're going to try channeling again, using each bead as a word.

Hero goes first, speaking chinese, but when it comes to my turn, I just spit out things that I think sound chinese.  Stuff like "Hung chung wang wong".  The more I say, the more I realize how *ridiculous* I sound, and I begin to pause between each word, struggling to come us with something that I think sounds chinese.

We notice a *ghostly woman* coming towards us.  I'm having trouble telling if she's real or is actually a ghost, but she's coming right at us.  I grab her and try to keep her at arms length, but she passes right through me, and disappears into the stone wall.

The ghost woman reappears out of nowhere and begins to attack our translator with a small *dagger,* stabbing him repeatedly.  With each strike, a negative number flashes in the air, indicating how many *hit points* he's lost.  

Our translator dies and the whole *scene shifts* to some sort of *prison* with a 70's look and feel to it.  It also seems like movie set.  There is a young *Richard Prior* there, and also a young *Steve Martin*.  I try to talk to one of the other prisoners, but he instantly turns *intimidating*, and I seem to be in the body of a child, so I don't want to tangle with him.

A *television* mounted on the wall turns on playing creepy haunted images.  I pull a *remote control* out of my pocket and turn it off, but is comes back on all by it's self.  There are televisions all over the prison playing these spooky images.  A guard sees my remote and tries to *confiscate* it, but the other prisoners take him out before he can reach me.

Why couldn't it have been spanish?  I'm way better at faking spanish.  My brother and I have convinced several people we can speak spanish by having gibberish conversations with each other.


*To the Dump!*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

My *family* and I are driving to the dump.  On the way there, we see a group of my *brother's friends* standing by the *river* taking in the scenery.  We pull up to the *gates,* and my brother and I get out and approach the fence to *sneak in*.

As we sneak up to the fence, we see a *shirtless guy* climbing out from the inside of the fence.  When he's about halfway up the fence, an *alarm* sounds, and we run back to the car.  My father asks us what we did, and I point to the shirtless guy running down the street.

We peel out of there before the military police arrive, and pull over by the river where my brother's friends are. My family leaves and I end up staying behind, and take a *bus* home with some of my brother's friends.

I'm talking to one of the girls my brother knows.  She's a *quirky* character. She asks me what I'm doing later, and if I want to have *sex* with her and another girl.  I don't know the other girl she's talking about, but there is a girl with her who suddenly looks *uncomfortable* and *embarrassed.*

I'm not sure if she's just *joking around* or not, so I *play along* and pick her up and sit her on my lap.  She seems momentarily surprised, but regains her composure and attitude in a heartbeat.  She plays along, but I still don't know if she's serious or not.  It's like we're both *playing a game*, and we're both unsure how far this is really going to go.

Of course we weren't allowed to take stuff from the military dump, so we had to sneak in when it was closed, which made it exciting.

----------


## raklet

> With each strike, a negative number flashes in the air, indicating how many hit points he's lost



That's great.  I had images of Guild Wars go through my head when I read that.  You obviously have some sort of game influencing your dream.

----------


## bro

That sounds like it was really quite an experience...I think I've felt "winds" too, but I think in an SP-like stage..  I'm sure it was different though...Interesting goals though for that stage. Was it a thrill, or fightening as the winds got stronger..that was getting me excited and making me want to go back to sleep just reading it! 

Isn't it strange how DV appears in the strangest of places...the "deep dreaming" forum huh? ...You had me very much amused with your Chinese imitation sounds.... that's kinda silly. I guess the atmosphere changed after that with the haunted house and ghost lady and all..I've had similar stuff..it's like the dream in insisting on a certain genre or something, with the TV's going back on (reminds me of "The Ring" or some frightening movies I've seen)

The last dream varied alot too...action to..possible sex. You were being quite mischeivous and then all of a sudden..2 girls all over you! (I'm sure they would have been willing..(though some do play cruel games)).. 

Good recall cuspy.

----------


## Caradon

pretty funny, trying to make up Chinese words. made me laugh.

----------


## The Cusp

*Where Eagles Dare*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm walking down the city street, unable to determine if I'm *dreaming or not*.  There is a slight *mist* or *fog* in the air, making everything in the distance look fuzzy.  I eventually figure there is only one way to know for sure, and that is to attempt flying.  

I launch myself into the air, and sure enough, I'm dreaming!  I *fly* around, but I'm having some minor *difficulties* staying aloft.   It seems as soon as I gain any height, I begin to *fall*.  But the feeling of falling seems to help kick start my flying, and I regain altitude.

I fly up just past the tallest building, and once again begin to fall.  I'm really  concerned I'm going to* hit the ground* on this one, but I manage to just barely skip over the ground and ascend one more.

I remember *Onerionaut* saying he liked flying* Super Saiyen* style, and I figure I'll give it a try, hoping it will improve my flight.  I brace my elbows at my sides, fists sticking out, and speed around for a bit.  I don't like it at all.  As soon I accelerate or turn, my arms are pulled out of position, and I revert to me superman style.

Superman style just feels more natural to me.  Could be from all those years I spent swimming in the river and doing dives into the water, with my arms out ahead of me.

While flying is a good reality check for me, I get too carried away, and never remember to try anything else.


*Mormon Sex Cult*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

-I'm in my *high school* english class waiting for my turn to give an *oral presentation*.  It's almost 11 o'clock at night, and I'm the last one to go.  The teacher asks me if I'm willing to wait until tomorrow,  and I tell him no problem.  As the teacher leaves, there is one geeky student who appears to be living in the class room.  

The teacher leaves us alone in the class, and I notice several hot *Mormon girls*.  They are having *sex* with people in order to *convert* them to Mormonism.  Two girls are having sex with the geeky guy, and to my right, a black guy is having sex with *two girls at once*.  I'm hoping they will try to convert me as well, but the girls all seem to be busy.

Just as I'm about to leave, the blond who was with the black guy comes up to me and asks if I'm interested in Mormonism, and I tell her *YES!!!!*   I'm a little disappointed there I only get one girl, but no sooner do I think that than another girl walks up to us.  "This is my... _assistant_." says the blond.

We're both standing, and she jumps up and straddles me.  She is very *dry*, and I only get the tip inside of her.  She begins bouncing, trying to force it in, but she's so dry, it's not working.  Every time she bears down on me, it hurts like hell, and I'm in danger of getting my penis bent.

She dismounts and walks out into the hall and begins to talk with *Kal-el* from Smallville.  He draws a star system and planet on the wall with his finger, and the blond asks him what that is.  "Just some planet, around some star..." he tells her nonchalantly.   "That's *Krypton*!" says the blond, and superman is very impressed someone else knows about it.  He's very close to being converted.

-I see a *pool of water* surrounded by equipment in an underground cavern.  Clear *crystals* break the surface of the water and grow downwards towards the bottom of the pool, until it looks like Superman's *crystal fortress.*

Once the crystals are fully formed, and *energy beam* shoots down from above and hits a man, who begins to *convulse* with his fists clenched.  Some sort of powerful *entity* is entering his body.

Just as the transfer is about to complete, Clarke Kent runs up and hits him with an uppercut, knocking the energy out of the guys body.  It flies out in a glowing ball.

A Mormon woman activates an *explosive device* in the cave to destroy any evidence of what they were up to, since their plan failed.  She runs out of the cave as the timer *counts down*.

-Clark Kent runs into the classroom, and tells us all we have to get out, because the explosion will destroy the class room.  *"You dick!"* I say to him, "Way to ruin a good thing!"

-I'm walking home from the school past Jason's house.  Clark Kent pulls up to a police car in a Jeep and has a brief chat with the sheriff about the explosion.  He then gives me a ride home in his jeep.

-I see a spooky landscape with twisted trees and shrubs.  The Mormons had allowed some guy to join them because he had bought this land.  I hear* awful screams* and *howls* from *strange beasts* in the distance, and then I hear the voice of a narrator like in some nature show.  He says this where the *Swastika Sasquatch* lives.

Then I see a sort of sasquatch looking thing huddled in front of a *fire*.  He actually looks more like a *cave man*.  A man walks up and begins to talk to it.  The sasquatch man looks like he's about to get violent, so the man pulls out some change from his pocket and hands it to the sasquatch man.

It's only a few nickels and pennies totaling 27 cents, but the man tells him it's 27 thousand dollars, and the dumb sasquatch believes him.  The sasquatch goes into his cave to stash his treasure.

-I'm *infiltrating* a Mormon *costume party* with a group of people.  The colorful costumes seem odd, as I didn't think they were allowed to wear such things.  Apparently these parties turn into swinger *sex parties* at the end of the night, and we're here to see if it's true.

*John Goodman* is one of our undercover operative, dressed as *Strong Sad*.  He mingles and one of our women operative greets him loudly.  He starts going on loudly about what a *"swinger"* he is, trying to force the issue and get someone else to say something incriminating.  The other Mormons just give him *dirty looks* and say "We don't talk about that...".  They surround him and the woman and escort them away.

Since I'm still undetected, I walk up to a group of young single women and feign shock, saying how awful it is that someone would try to sneak in here.  *Lucidbulbs* is our undercover camera woman, and she tries to get me to leave with them, since the jig is up.  Instead, I sit down cross legged on the ground, showing her that I'm not going anywhere.  I'm sticking around for the sex.  The Mormon women really seemed like they were into me.

*Lucidbulbs* begins to spray me with a *disinfectant* spray, going overboard and really soaking me with the stuff.  "That's what you get if you want to be dirty!" she tell me. 

Saw some funny cartoon on mormons before bed.  Thier gods are really studly, with tons of hot wives.  Then I saw another funny video about magical mormon underpants.

----------


## mark

::shock:: 

What a great night of dreams man!

That lucid was good, flying is always so utterly freeing, I fly smallville style like clark when he was Kal-el

that Mormon dream was very very funny lol *makes a mental note to dream of Mormons  :tongue2: 

The part with the crystal fortress is incredible! what a image, lol laughed when you called clark a dick  ::lol:: 

ha ha the sasquatch was funny lol just reminded me of a homeless person, love the mormon party lol and especially when lucid bulb started spraying you with disinfectant lol 

That was a great dream man

----------


## bro

I'm with Mark, good stuff Cusp..Eh, As long as you like your way of flying, stick with it...better to do that than to try and adopt an unfamiliar style. I've noticed the same thing, i'll ascend and just as soon plummet back down recovering at the last moment.

Mormons! hahah, great stuff..glad you got out of the presentation, but I pity the pain though of the bent penis..and dry..---err entry-way. I don't blame all those folks in the class for being willing to convert. Interesting how Superman made an appearence...he couldn't resist either  :wink2: !

Bah...energy beams and balls are no match for classroom Mormon sex..well done for telling of mr. superman.

The Swastika Sasquatch...hahhah!

When you go into the detail of John Goodman..particularly his outfit, you had me laughing..Strong Sad is the man, (Too bad it wasn't Strong Bad...would have liked to see how that turned out :p)     So, how did the party go at the end of the night? ::lol:: 

LucidBulbs?! Urghh! never knew that side of her..dousing with disinfectant. Her comment was ironic though, very much so.

I noticed you mentioned a narrator's voice, that's actually really funny, I get them at the most ridiculous times too describing crazy things with a calm, business-like attitude.

Big night of dreams

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Lucidbulbs begins to spray me with a *disinfectant* spray, going overboard and really soaking me with the stuff. "That's what you get if you want to be dirty!" she tell me.




 ::lmao::  Wow Cusp, I'm sure glad I didn't miss out on reading your DJ. That Mormon dream's funky, last time I dreamed about Mormons, they tried to make me marry them  :paranoid:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> LucidBulbs?! Urghh! never knew that side of her..dousing with disinfectant. Her comment was ironic though, very much so.



Me, do that? _Never...._At least... hmm, I wonder, would I really do that? I agree though, that remark was so perfect!

----------


## The Cusp

*Doin' Time*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I go to *jail* for having *assaulted* someone. * Dan* is was already in prison, and since all the other prisoners know Dan, it isn't long before they all know me.  This is great because I'm automatically "in" with the other prisoners, and nobody messes with me.  My sentence isn't very long, only a few days, and I'm waiting to get out impatiently.

In the *cafeteria*, they are serving fish sticks with some kind of clear dipping sauce in small plastic cups.  We don't get much sauce, but it looks gross anyways, but at least it makes the fish less dry.

As I'm eating, all the other prisoners begin to pound out a *beat* on the table and *chant a song* *about me*.  It has the rhythm of a cheerleader cheer, and they're really getting carried away.  It's not insulting or anything, just a fun little song about me.  I wonder why stuff like this always happens to me. 

All the prisoners and I are gathered in the front lobby by the warden.  The small prison is too crowded and he has pick two people to set free.  He picks the first guy at seemingly at *random*, saying "You... aaaaaaaannndd.....".  I look at him hopefully and he picks me.

"You really shouldn't have been in here in the first place" he tells me.  Which is true.  The guy put me here was the one who attacked me, but he lost horribly.  He ended up charging me out of spite, when I should have charged him.

As I'm leaving the prison, I see Mel and some other friends from high school.  Mel tells me she's sorry she didn't come to visit me.  I walk out the front steps of the prison and change out of my prison uniform, looking for the keys to my car, which is parked out front.  I can't find them so I go wait at the bus stop.

Standing at the bus stop, ignoring me, is Kirk, the guy who charged me.  I stare him down, but he looks the other way, so I turn my back ignoring him as well.   

That song about me probably came from reading Phylis's DJ where the DC's were singing a song about him.  That really hit my funny bone.  But that has happened a few times in RL too (People singing songs about me, not going to prison)

----------


## bro

Oh Cusp...I don't like prison dreams...I've had my share of them as well. The chant is Psylis' jounal I found funny as well...perhaps it did influence this dream...as for the fis sticks and clear dipping sauce *shudders*...I wouldn't touch that. Didn't seem too unfriendly though in there, were you feeling terror on the way in, or just impatience like you said?

----------


## mark

mad dream mate!

It must have been cool when they all started singing about you, what a confidence boost lol

----------


## Clairity

> *Doin' Time*
> In the *cafeteria*, they are serving fish sticks with some kind of clear dipping sauce in small plastic cups. We don't get much sauce, but it looks gross anyways, but at least it makes the fish less dry.



Sadly why was I _not_ surprised that the prison was serving fish sticks!  :tongue2: 

Hey.. you were a really popular prisoner (and in a good non-sexual way) to have a song beat out on tables about you!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> As I'm eating, all the other prisoners begin to pound out a *beat* on the table and *chant a song* *about me*. 
> 
> That song about me probably came from reading Phylis's DJ where the DC's were singing a song about him. That really hit my funny bone. But that has happened a few times in RL too (People singing songs about me, not going to prison)



I started to say, well of course they are singing about _you,_ it's _your_ dream...but then you say people do it IRL too.  You must be an inspiring dude, or maybe you should have done an RC. 

Hey thanks for turning me on to a particular band you dreamed about a while back--Nashville Pussy.  I listened to them on YouTube and then got three of their CD's--great work-out music!  We always run out of new stuff to listen to.  They remind me of Ted Nugent and AC/DC and other stuff from a long time ago that's been burnt beyond recognition, but I like to hear something new that just reminds me of it.  (When one of the CD's came, and my BF saw it, he was going around the house saying, "The peasants have no bread?  Well, let them eat pussy!" Ha it was funny.)

----------


## The Cusp

> were you feeling terror on the way in, or just impatience like you said?



Just impatience.  There was no time for terror since Dan was the first person I saw.  It's good to know people on the inside.





> Hey thanks for turning me on to a particular band you dreamed about a while back--Nashville Pussy.  I listened to them on YouTube and then got three of their CD's--great work-out music!



Wasn't expecting to hear that!  Never would have guessed you were into that kind of music.

----------


## The Cusp

Ugh...  It seems I have some neighbours below me who think it's a good idea to play loud dance music at 4:30 in the morning.  I'm not a happy camper when I get woken up.  If it happens again tonight, I'll be forced to take care of it.  (Why can't I ever find a smiley that expresses my true emotions?)

Had a long complex heroes dream.  Too many characters and plot twists to recall properly when I'm tired.  I can barely look at the computer screen for more than two minutes.

----------


## bro

Ah! I'm sorry, I know how awful its is to get woken from a deep sleep. Those twisty dreams can be a b*tch..very difficult to record. 

Anyway, I hope when you do decide to killshut up your neighbors, they listen. Your dreams are important!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Wasn't expecting to hear that! Never would have guessed you were into that kind of music.



I didn't know anybody was still making (semi-new) music like that.  It's very reminiscent of bands I liked when I was younger, which I get sick of listening too over and over for the 5 billionth time (I mean when we work-out; in the car I have satellite radio and not the need for the something to make me stronger, so I can listen to all kinds of stuff).  We've found some newer things, well new to us anyway, to listen to, like folk metal and symphonic metal, which are also good for energy.  But it is fun to listen to the Pussy's; we were laughing, the sound is so classic.

It was the name that got me; I had to see what that was.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings






> It was the name that got me; I had to see what that was.



Lol, it was the name that got me as well.  You should see them live, the girls in the band are hardcore.  And they create such a contrast to the balding lead singer, standing on either side of him.


 *Two Hands*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm *ambushed* in a building by a group of three gun toting *assasins*.  Luckily I happen hard caliber killing machine.  I pull out two long barreled *pistols* and take on my attackers without worry.  All of us are skilled gunfighters and no one seems to be in any danger of getting killed.  Instead we play a chess game using our lines of fire to keep each other *pinned down*.  I have the upper hand with a pistol in each hand, firing in two different directions at once. 

I've been getting into an anime called Black Lagoon.  I have a feeling I'm going to have a lot of gun battles in my dreams this week.


*Drinking and Driving*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm driving with *Todd and Johnny* from work.  We've all been drinking.  We see a *police* ride program up ahead, and I pull over to the side of the road.  The police car comes towards us, and I start to *panic*, not wanting to get pinned with drinking and driving.  Since it's not my car, I say "Fuck this, I'm going to run for it!"

I get out the car, and as I run down the hill I hear Todd say "I'm getting out of here too!".  They *abandon* the car and take off in a different direction.

I run through the bush towards the bottom of a *bridge*.  On the far side of the bridge is an *entrance* into the guts of the bridge.  I run through the building looking for somewhere to *hide*.  High up on the roof, wedged against some beams, are a guy and a girl, also hiding from the police.

I run behind some stairs, and there I find a small room.  At the back of the room is a door that leads to another room, with a door that leads to another room, with a door that leads to another room.  *I wonder* briefly how they all fit under the stairs, then crouch down, listening for the police to come. 

Another close lucid.  I find myself questioning my dreams a lot, but it rarely leads to lucidity these day.


*Pick Up Artist*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm walking down the block with a bunch of the guys.  There is some sort of *festival* at the *beach*, but none of the others want to go.  I try to convince them to check it out for the girls, but they want no part of it.

As we walk along, I'm approached by a group of young hotties, and we hit it off great.  They were headed to the festivities, but I convince them to come along with us.  My friends walk up and start *pairing off* with the girls, and I wonder who's going to be left for me, until I see the girl who initially approached me.  We're drawn to each other almost magnetically.

As we walk along, I notice a couple of the girls are carrying *babies*, including the one I'm with.  At first I'm a little put off, but then think to myself *single mom's aren't so bad*.  That is until I notice her *gut*, which is just a mass of *dry, wrinkled rolls of fat .*  Really wrinkled, like someone who's lost a lot of weight very fast.  I've seen more than enough, and I announce to everyone "Screw you guys, I'm going to the beach." 

 Her gut was a hundred time worse than that picture. Blech!


There was another dream where I was smacking around my parents again (went there for dinner last night), but I don't feel like writing that one down.  Too violent, even for me. :Oops:

----------


## bro

I'll have to watch this anime you speak of...I'd like some gun battles. That sounded like fun though as you described it as a chess game..sounds great how you were able to fire in 2 different directions at once.

Lucky the second was only a dream...I hate those pursuit dreams ...knowing i'm being chased...feeling someone behind but this one sounded rather exciting..Those moments like when you thought to yourself, "How do all these rooms fit under the stairs" I find are common..sounds like you really did almost get lucid.

Oh my god..the third dream! Started off well pairing off with the goilies but then, Ah! The visual! ..I feel bad for that woman..I've seen people who go from nearly 300 pounds to 175 or 200 and they just have skin sagging all over...almost more disturbing..

What varied dreams.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that dream with the girls was funny  :tongue2: ,  that gun dream sounds like it was fun!

ha another dream of beating the family eh? I have them but its usually just against my step dad :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

This one is fragmented because I kept waking up, took some notes on the dream, then went back to sleep, only to continue the story.

 *End of the World/New beginning*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
 -I'm *drinking* at a house with a bunch of the guys.  The big story on the *news* is that the entire world's population has been *poisoned*.  Of course the news only chooses to acknowledge the fact now that it's too late to do anything about it.  The poison is everywhere, in everything.  We all look at our poisoned beer, and set them aside.  I break up a little nugget of weed and inspect it, trying to see what it is they were talking about on the news.

THis fatal news pretty much killed the party mood, and everyone begins to leave.  As I'm leaving the mother of who ever's house this is hands me a box of *encyclopedias* to take with me.  I don't really want them, but I accept them rather than argue about it.  Then she begins to add more encyclopedias to the bunch.  Volume "L" of once encyclopedia, different volumes of others.  I take my box and leave.

-I'm at home with my family, *waiting for the end of the world,* which is supposed to come some time that evening.  I'm getting *impatient* waiting around and decide I'll go find something to eat.  My family tells me everything is closed, since there is no point in anyone working anymore.  I tell them I'm just going to *break into* the corner store.

On my way to the store, I pick up a rock shaped like a *stone axe head* to smash the window with.  I walk in front of the store, and a little ways ahead of me is a parked car, shining it's *headlights* right at me.  It's kind of creepy and I don't want to break in with that car there.  Two people get out of the car and begin to walks towards me.  I hear one of them say "What will you give me if I smash that window?".  It's the end of the world, nobody cares if I break into this place, and it's certainly not going to make any difference to anyone if I do.

I begin to hammer on a two foot wide section of window beside the door.  The glass is thick, and only breaks off in small chunks.  I wish I had grabbed a larger rock, since I'm in danger of *cutting my fingers* on the broken glass.  

As I'm smashing the glass, I hear the two guys say something about the *setting sun*.  It was in the process of sinking below the horizon, but suddenly *changed directions*, and is now *rising in the west*.  I finish my makeshift door, and enter the store.  The two guys follow me in.

As I'm looting the store, the end comes upon us.  But it's not the end.  It's a new beginning.  Everything has changed.  The sales counter is suddenly on the other side of the store, and we're all suddenly dressed differently.  It's like we shifted over to a *parallel dimension* into different versions of ourselves with different lives, yet we retain our original *memories*.  Everything is different, but the danger of the poison has passed.
Everything is new and fresh.

I'm dressed in different clothes, and the other people in the store are dressed like my, as if they were copying my style because my other self is so cool.  It blows my mind trying to conceive how the world will cope with this drastic change.

There are more people in the store now, a bunch of girls and *Jo-Anne.*  I talk to the girls, and this seems to upset Jo-Anne.  She looks different as well, with curly black hair, but she's still smoking hot.  I tell her she's still way hotter than any three of those other girls combined, and that seems to settle her down.

-I'm sitting in class reading a *book of short stories* that describes exactly what just happened, even the part about Jo-Anne, mentioning her by name.  *Tyson* comes up and asks me what I'm reading, and I tell him how freakishly amazing it is that this books details exactly what we just went through.

-I walk into Donald's back yard in this parallel world, holding a bunch of spikey *seed pods* on a plate.  The yard and balcony are densely overgrown with mutant flesh eating *venus fly traps*.  I enter the house and drop my plate on the floor.  Small *bugs* begin to crawl out of the seed pods, and I know they *bite*, having read about this exact scenario in my book.

I begin to *stomp* the bugs that come out, but there are *too many*.  Theh crawl into a vent, and hang there to begin their metamorphosis.   One of the bugs bites my eye lid, and I get the hell out of there, knowing this story doesn't end well from my book.

-I'm walking down my block in Petawawa, and people are still trying to figure out where they fit into this new world.  A couple tries a key to the house where they lived in the old world, and it fits.  I'm surprised it works out that way, and head to my house to see if that's where I live.

Along the way I notice *clouds* that are shaped like dinosaurs.  Not only are they shaped like dinosaurs, but their feet are actually *moving*, like they are walking along in the sky.  I figure this must be but one of the oddities of this strange new world.   I ask some passersby if they saw those dino-clouds as well.  They didn't and I point out some more shapes in the clouds.  In particular I see the face of the statue of liberty and ask if they see that as well.  They tell me of course they do, as it's just a statue in sombody's yard.  My perspective shifts, and sure enough, it was just a statue.

The a *helicopter cloud* flies by, and I ask them what about that one.  They see it as well, and I begin to tell them about the dino clouds I just saw.  I mention that one of them was  *T-Rex* with legs that actually walked.  As soon as I mention the T-Rex, I see a *real one* at the end of the block eating people and destroying houses.  I think it must be some *fundamental law* of this new world that make what people *focus* their *attention* on real.  We run and try to hide from the rampaging T-Rex.

-There are a group of people who are a news crew in this new world, and a woman who was a newswoman in the old world starts to talk about her job with them.  One of the new newspeople asks her if she's a newswoman in this world, and she says no, she works at a gas station here.  They give her attitude like she's *breaking the rules* by trying to use her past life here, but she continues helping them anyways.

Another woman walking by recognizes the ex-newswoman by her work, since she looks different now, and walks up to greet her.

-I'm in the bathroom to get cleaned up and explore this new world,  I notice my *face* is totally *different*.  I have a small pinched nose, and I really don't like how my eyes look.  I'm none too thrilled to have to come up with a new style to match me new face.   

Was reading a NWO thread right before bed.  Tonight I'm going to spend the hour before bed reading lucidity threads.



 *Ignorance*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm checking out the DC forums, and see that someone has replied to one of *Spartiate*'s posts, quoting him.  They something like "You're really going out of your way to piss off The Cusp with your ignorant posts"  They add something about him not putting any effort into what he says.

That ignorant poutine eating SOB really gets on my nerves!

----------


## bro

That is one hell of an epic dream Cusp.

How long did it last? from the looks of it, well over 10-15 minutes. The storyline seems to actually be rather sensible as far as dreams go...

It's a shame that party broke up, would have been a great way to end it all :p. Ah, and then looting the store, another awesome thing to do when there are no cares in the world anymore, hehe. I laughed with the "hotter than all 3 of these girls" comment..that was too good. 

The fundamental law of that new world you mentioned, focusing on something makes it true sounded a bit fightening, but also awesome..

Such detail and good recall..it's truly amazing.

I think there've been many books and movies on parallel universes/worlds...its a great concept.

----------


## The Cusp

> How long did it last? from the looks of it, well over 10-15 minutes. The storyline seems to actually be rather sensible as far as dreams go...
> 
> The fundamental law of that new world you mentioned, focusing on something makes it true sounded a bit fightening, but also awesome..
> 
> Such detail and good recall..it's truly amazing.



THat dream lasted all night, so it's not that great recall considering.

That wasn't a fundamental law of the new world, it was a fundamental law of dreaming.  Where you focus your attention creates detail.  Don't know how I keep missing stuff like that

----------


## bro

Ah ok...I see what you mean..and it would follow like that..I remember having dozens of dreams where I'd expect something to pop up in the dark and out it came..I guess you could call it the same thing...

That is a bit tricky to try and get attuned to though..Happens to me quite often as well.

----------


## The Cusp

*Jellyfish*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

 Some guy calls me up seemingly at random and tells me he'll give me 50 dollars if I meet him somewhere.  I go out to my car, a black *firebird* I just bought for 500 dollars.  I start it up, and someone tells me to get both engines running.  The second engine fires up, and I'm very surprised the thing runs at all, considering what I paid for it.

I meet the guy, get my 50 dollars, and check into a hotel room.  Some guys I know also have a room there.  I go into their room to see them, but it's empty.  I eat some *gummy candies* sitting on the counter while I wait.

Dan and Sheldon come into the the room, and mention they are going to get some *weed*.  I ask them to pick me up some.  Dan begins to *divide* up the gummy candies between him and Sheldon, but since I ate some, it's not an even split.  I feel bad for having eaten some.

I mention the guy who gave me 50 dollars, and they tell me he gave them cars.  They begin to describe what it's about, and it sounds like a *Pyramid scheme* to me.  I happy with my 50 dollars with no strings attached.

Sheldon tells me to check out Dan's *fish* and say hi one of the fish they've named.  I enter the room and startle the fish, who dart about trying to hide in the tank.  They are all *angelfish*, except for one strange looking Jellyfish on the far left hand side.  It's kind of shaped like a* spring*, with a black rock in it's center, bouncing up and down.  I watch it for awhile, then see another smaller jellyfish of the same type, and behind them both, a little baby jellyfish.  They're all bouncing straight up and down.

Now the whole tank is filled with *Jellyfish* of all shapes, sizes and colors.  There is a blue one that keeps plowing into the others and knocking them over.  An orange jellyfish begins to *grapple* with the blue one, and they fight wrapping their many arms around each other and wrestling on the bottom of the tank.  It's so cool to watch, I decide I'm going to get myself some jellyfish as pets as well.

----------


## Forynia

Wow, I love fish tanks.  That was a cool dream to read about.  ^_^ I love how the contents of things change in our dreams.  You were more interested in the jellyfish than the angelfish so it gave you a tank full of jellies! XD

Gosh, I'm hungry for gummy candies now. mmm.

----------


## bro

Gummy candy stealer man!  :smiley:  ..the car for $500, I'm also surprised it ran. Gummy candies..schemes, weed and a jellyfish..err pets..sounds good to me! ::D:

----------


## mark

::shock::  I want some fighting jelly fish! hell thats some great entertainment right there lol

Great dream man! those spring jellies sound interesting

----------


## The Cusp

I could spend all day writing down lat night's dreams, but they were overall pretty boring.  I'm just going to put down the more interesting parts.

 *Dumbest Play*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

 My family and I are in a* theatre* to see a local play.  I really don't want to be there because I think it's going to be *dumb.*  I'm complaining to my parents that I want to leave, but my mother tells me not to *judge it*, as I haven't even see it yet.  Just as I tell her again how dumb it's going to be, the curtain opens, revealing a line of *naked women,* crouched down.  I think that perhaps I was a little hasty in my judgement.  This could be a good chance to see some of the locals whom I might now otherwise get to see naked.

The women on stage are squatting down like *crabs*.  They scuttle in a crablike manner off stage to the left and right, hands in the air making snapping claw motions.  More actors come out, but they're clothed.

Two of them chase each other around the stage for a bit until the one on the run gets caught.  "I'm caught!  I hope he doesn't devour me!" he says.  The other one mimes sinking his teeth into his captive's shoulder, and says "I bite you.." like a television actor purposely doing *bad acting*.

And that's all the gayness I can take.  I get up to leave, and my brother and father follow me.  They can barely hold back their laughter.  My mother look disappointed in us.

We meet up with my mother again after the play is finished, and the look on her face says she wishes she had left with us.


 *Flea Market*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

 There was a very long sequence where I was walking around a fleamarket with my *family*.  At some point, I got *separated* from them, and they left without me.  The finally come back to pick my up, but I had been living there for awhile, and it takes some time to gather up all my stuff.

As we're loading my things into the car, some *bullies* walk up to the car and say "We'll show that geek".  One of them pulls out a table saw from the back of the car and is about to smash it on the ground.  I grab the saw from him and beat the crap out of him.  His buddies come at me and I pound them as well.

Everything packed up, we're ready to leave, and decide to watch a video that had a freaky cartoon sequence that we had seen here before.  Instead of the cartoon, it's a film about a girl talking to a* headless* woman teacher.  I think this girl should be creeped out, but the teacher having no head is keeping some kind of evil at bay.  A head suddenly appears on the teacher, hidden underneath a silk cloth, and her voice slowly becomes *evil*.

A demon face appears through the cloth, and the teacher is now trying to kill the girl.  The girl pulls a *lever* on the ground releasing another *winged demon* that flies out of a trap door, followed by an army of *monstrous bats*.  They move and look like stop motion animation.  The winged demon attacks the previously headless teacher and carries it off into the sky.  

My family and I are flying above this flight of monsters holding hands, and the teacher demon is looking up at us as it's dragged through the skies by the winged demon and bats.

----------


## bro

"Dumbest Play" huh?..I'm glad you saw it's true potential...too bad it had to end on such a bad-acting note...it was going so well ::D: .

"Flee market"..that DOES sound very creepy....ademon face slowly appearing where it wasn't before..and the voice..interesting ending to the dream. flying above that very scene of the demon-teacher getting pulled away..

----------


## The Cusp

Again, I'm glossing over a ton of detail and just concentrating on the good parts.

 *Curse of the Cat Woman*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm working with my old partner *Brian* who quit.  I leave on a motor bike and realize we weren't finished the job, so I head back to help him finish, almost hitting an army jeep at a military checkpoint along the way.  When I get back and finally find the place, which wasn't where i remembered it, my partner is now *Peter Petrelli*.

I head upstairs to vacuum behind him, when I notice my edger sitting on the floor.  I pick it up to put it away, and walk to the stairs where Peter is standing.  Peter moves aside to the edge of the *stairs* to let me pass, reaching for a railing that isn't there, and *tumbles over the side*.  I yell out "NOOOOOOO!!!" as I watch him *fall.*  He hits the ground and lies there motionless, and I yell out "*NOOOOOOOO!!!!!*" a few more times, trying to attract someone's attention to come help.

His brother *Nathan* and the cop *Parkman* run onto the scene.  Nathan *accuses* me of having done this to Peter, but I tell him it's not my fault there was no railing on the stairs.  He's yelling at me that I killed Peter, and I ask if they've even checked for a *pulse* yet.

We go over, and he's still alive.  Peter tries to sit up, and I try to tell him to lie still, but he insists on sitting up.  He begins to get better, his healing powers kicking in.  He stands and his appearance changes into something like a zombie troll doll, with pale skin and long spiky whisps of black hair.  He shifts back to his normal self once his *healing* is complete.

The building we are in is now an apartment we're staying at, and I see a ridiculous amount of *cookies* that I bought sitting on the shelf.  I feel dumb for having bought so many cookies as groceries, and put the packages in the cupboard to hide them.  I look in the cookie jar and see arrowroot cookies, some of which are covered in *chocolate*.

There is a young boy sitting on the floor, and I give him one of the chocolate cookies.  As he eats it, his eyes turn brown and strange looking like a cats, and his skin turn brown as well.  I worry he's had an allergic reaction, but the look on his face tells me he's *tripping balls*.  The kid begins to *attack me*, jumping up and *clawing* at me.  I push him away time and time again, until I finally realize I'm dreaming!  There where too many inconsistencies in the dream thus far, and it's the only explanation.  I *boot* the kid in the head and send him flying clear across the room.

I try to verify my dream state by *flying*, but it *doesn't work*.  I just end up jumping around the room like an idiot.  I try plugging my nose and breathing, summoning, looking at my hands, putting my finger through my hand, every *reality check* I can think of, but none of them work, yet I'm still sure I'm dreaming.   A lot had happened in the dream so far, so I try to wake myself up to take dream notes, but I can't do that either.  I seem to be *trapped* here and completely *powerless*.

I *fool* myself into thinking I've *woken up,* still in the same dream scene, and begin to take *notes* of my dream in a notebook.  Before I can get more than a couple of words down, my *uncle Phil* who is with my *uncle Gerald*, begins to ask my about all manner of *musical* equipment I know nothing about.  He tells me I should get some, and that he can get a real good deal on all this equipment.  I *ignore* him and go back to taking notes.

I lay down on the bed where my notebook and several pens are, but none of the pens work.  I manage to get one to write by pressing down very hard with the pen.  Just as I'm getting started, a *cat* jumps up on me and nestles in my neck.  It's fur *tickles*, but it feels really nice.  As I'm trying to write, the cat begins to *talk to me* and I realize I'm still dreaming.  The cat asks if I mind if it stays there, and since it feels so good, I let it.  The cat rambles on about staying close, touching me, body contact.

Before long, the cat *turns into a girl* who's clinging to me, *hugging* and *touching* me in an odd manner.  The closeness feels good, but she doesn't seem interested in that, just in touching me.  She rambles on about touching me which begins to give me the *creeps*.  

I figure she is a perfect candidate to try to *see her energy*.  I point my little finger at her and declare "I want to see energy!", but *nothing happens*.  I try several more times, but I'm still *completely powerless*.  At this point, the girl tell me she has to go somewhere, but she'll be back, and *leaves* by the back door.

As soon as she's gone, two large *goons* enter and I see them *sneaking up* on my uncles, ready to *attack*.  I rush in and *punch* them in the head, but it has absolutely *no effect*.   They jump my uncle Gerald and begin to beat him while he's down.

Now there are three of the goons, who surround me, and *beat me to the ground*.  I wrap my hands around one of their throats and *squeeze* with all my strength.  I'm so intently focused on the one, that the others disappear.   I squeeze tighter and tighter, until  I can fit one hand completely around his throat.  The goon then morphs into a dog-like creature.  I pick it up by the throat, still squeezing one hand around it's neck with all my strength.  If I let go, I can feel it's neck will bounce back to it's original size like rubber.

I carry this dog creature out the back door, and see an old woman walking her dog.  She doesn't pay any attention to me choking this thing, and turns her back on me.  I head back inside, tossing the dog creature's body over a *fence* into the neighbour's yard.

Inside, I hear a *knock* at the front door.  I go open it, and my cat girl walks in *soaking wet* from the rain.  I put my *arms around her* and she says "*Let's go have sex, so we can touch each other.*"  Again, it seems she's not the slightest bit interested in sex, but is only using it as an excuse to touch me.  She's really starting to creep me out, and I finally manage to wake myself up.

In 15 years of lucid dreaming, I've never been so powerless in a lucid dream.  The cat girl probably comes from reading about Moonbeam's and PJ's touchy DC's.  Had a few other dreams, but compared to that one, they're just boring.

----------


## Moonbeam

> A lot had happened in the dream so far, so I try to wake myself up to take dream notes, but I can't do that either. I seem to be *trapped* here and completely *powerless*.





I really hate that feeling. 





> I lay down on the bed where my notebook and several pens are, but none of the pens work. I manage to get one to write by pressing down very hard with the pen. Just as I'm getting started, a *cat* jumps up on me and nestles in my neck. It's fur *tickles*, but it feels really nice. As I'm trying to write, the cat begins to *talk to me* and I realize I'm still dreaming. The cat asks if I mind if it stays there, and since it feels so good, I let it. The cat rambles on about staying close, touching me, body contact.





Wow, that is really weird.  Not so much the attempt to write which doesn't work, which happens to me all the time, but the cat DC--I had one too.  Mine was black and white, pure-bredish looking, like a persian or something, and like a half-grown kitten.  Yours talked too... ::shock::  I should have asked mine a question.





> Before long, the cat *turns into a girl* who's clinging to me, *hugging* and *touching* me in an odd manner. The closeness feels good, but she doesn't seem interested in that, just in touching me. She rambles on about touching me which begins to give me the *creeps*.





Shape-shifting.  I can't imagine having sex with one of "Them", if I realized who it was.





> I figure she is a perfect candidate to try to *see her energy*. I point my little finger at her and declare "I want to see energy!", but *nothing happens*. I try several more times, but I'm still *completely powerless*. At this point, the girl tell me she has to go somewhere, but she'll be back, and *leaves* by the back door.





At least you remembered to try.





> Now there are three of the goons, who surround me, and *beat me to the ground*. I wrap my hands around one of their throats and *squeeze* with all my strength. I'm so intently focused on the one, that the others disappear. I squeeze tighter and tighter, until I can fit one hand completely around his throat. The goon then morphs into a dog-like creature. I pick it up by the throat, still squeezing one hand around it's neck with all my strength. If I let go, I can feel it's neck will bounce back to it's original size like rubber. I carry this dog creature out the back door, and see an old woman walking her dog. She doesn't pay any attention to me choking this thing, and turns her back on me. I head back inside, tossing the dog creature's body over a *fence* into the neighbour's yard.





Good job.  I am trying to absorb your courage.





> Inside, I hear a *knock* at the front door. I go open it, and my cat girl walks in *soaking wet* from the rain. I put my *arms around her* and she says "*Let's go have sex, so we can touch each other.*" Again, it seems she's not the slightest bit interested in sex, but is only using it as an excuse to touch me. She's really starting to creep me out, and I finally manage to wake myself up.





They are quite creepy.





> In 15 years of lucid dreaming, I've never been so powerless in a lucid dream. The cat girl probably comes from reading about Moonbeam's and PJ's touchy DC's. Had a few other dreams, but compared to that one, they're just boring.



Sorry you felt so powerless.  I think you did pretty good.  I wanted to gain others courage, not spread my weakness.

----------


## The Cusp

I should have asked some questions of those DC's, but I was too hung up on my lack power.  I still really want to ask what my dream name is.

----------


## mark

::shock:: 

Well at first it was great with the Hero characters ha ha love it! I had a dream about Heroes to last night, I cant remember much though.

That little kid who went mental on you sounded fairly freaky, when you kicked him in the head and none of your RC's worked did you worry that it was real and you had just randomly kicked a little boy  ::D: 

Now that cat girl! that is mad! did it make you feel any different when she was touching you at all?

----------


## bro

Congratulations on this lucid dream..powerless as it was. It did sound like you were able to defeat some of those "goons" though depite having a hard time with RC's and other "powers".

That cat/girl was a bit creepy indeed...she didn't want sex, just touching...I can picture that ::shock:: 

Not bad though, unique and utterly strange lucid dream. :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> That little kid who went mental on you sounded fairly freaky, when you kicked him in the head and none of your RC's worked did you worry that it was real and you had just randomly kicked a little boy



That kid was a mutant freak.  Real or no, he deserved it!





> Now that cat girl! that is mad! did it make you feel any different when she was touching you at all?



It felt really good, which is why I just went with it instead of pursuing my other lucid goals.

----------


## The Cusp

*Wind Blossoms*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm in my *elementary school* courtyard.  Some one has set up a sort of basket ball net thing that drops down objects.  The leave the courtyard to set one up outside the school, and a bunch of us follow him, because it's bad ass to sneak out of the school yard.

As the guy is setting up his thing, I notice a tree with with thick lines of *pink flower petals*.  It seems odd that they'd grow in thick bands like that.  A gust of *wind* knocks down some of the flower petals around me, and they smell really good.  At the end of the block are more of these trees, and it's raining pink flower petals.  I run into the middle of them and let the wind blow them all around me.

The wind is getting stronger, and I lean forward into it, letting it hold me up.  I jump straight up, and the wind gives extra height to my jump.  I jump up a few more times, seeing how high I can go, and I discover that by *spinning* in the air, I can float along in whatever direction I want.

I jump around, spinning and letting the wind carry me along.  The other kids are doing the same thing, mixing in karate kicks, but I fly much higher than everyone else.  I spin above some of the other floating kids and wrap my legs around their necks, like I'm going to break their neck with me legs.  But I don't hurt them, I just grab them long enough to say "I got you!", like it's a game. 


 *Buried Treasure*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm walking through a field near my house, with a pet color changing *tree frog* that has suction cup finger tips.  I let it go in the field so it can run around.

I cut through the pit, and notice an old bag half *buried* in the sand.  As I'm looking at it, I see a flash of *silver*.  I dig up the metal and discover it's a *silver dollar*!  I dig deeper and find several more silver dollars, and a few *gold coins* as well.

Once I gathered up all the loot, a *police officer* walks up to me and demands to know what I have.  I'm some sort of *orphan*, and orphans aren't supposed to have that kind of wealth.  I try to hide one of the silver dollars in my mouth, and it makes my cheek bulge out on the side. 


 *Star Trek Wars*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
 There is a Star Trek shuttle pod cruising around underwater.  Another Federation shuttle pod arrives, and the first one abandons their mission and hides behind some rocks because the newcomers are evil.  The fist shuttle hail the evil one and the evil guys tell them to get lost.

Aboard the evil ship, *Darth Vader* walks into to room and over to a device that is in the midst of being constructed.  There is a powerful *magnet* in the device, and Darth Vader adds a second magnet next to it, creating an incredible strong magnetic field.

I'm standing there playing with strange little *microchip* in my hands, inspecting it.

----------


## mark

cool dreams man!

I really like the wind one thats cool! I have had something similar once, it was incredibly freeing. Its strange my second dream of the night had a orphan theme aswell  :Uhm: 

Star trek dream  ::bowdown::  good stuff mate!

I have started reading Castaneda im currently upto the second gate! and wow I cant stop reading it!! its almost chilling to hear the things he describes and how much I can relate.

Do you think this Don Juan is for real?

----------


## The Cusp

> Do you think this Don Juan is for real?



I do.  After reading it, I experienced too many strange things to think otherwise.  I even saw energy while awake twice.  Although the second time, I had eaten an awful lot of magic mushrooms.

----------


## bro

That wind blossom dream sounded very nice...some would call it spiritual, i'd just call it beautiful. Sounds like you enjoyed it. I'd  love to be carried along by the wind in that fasion.

Hmm, I'm trying to think what I would have doneif I had found treasure and was approached by an officer...probably similar to you..

Hmmm...that last dream sounds rather techy...I'm intrigued to know what kind of device created that magnetic feild  :tongue2: ...I'll have to visit in my next lucid. :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Star Trek Wars, was that the mass migration of Star Wars fans?  Oh, no wait, that was the Star Wars Trek.

Wind blossoms sounds awesome.  Next time I'm lucid I may have to join you. in the wind.

----------


## raklet

> Once I gathered up all the loot, a police officer walks up to me and demands to know what I have.



Darn police.  Always sticking their nose in where it doesn't belong.  ::damnit::

----------


## mark

> I do.  After reading it, I experienced too many strange things to think otherwise.  I even saw energy while awake twice.  Although the second time, I had eaten an awful lot of magic mushrooms.



Really!! thats incredible man!

I made the mistake today of telling someone at work what the book was about  ::shock::  dam it did not go down well! sparked a argument lol

What gets me is the similarities between what he describes and some of the dreams I have had, like when he talks about the second gate and when he taks about the IB's it sounds so familiar to some of the dreams I have read on this forum.

Also I think if you adjust his terms to our culture and use our equivalent to sorcerer etc I actually understand what he talks about. 

Plus the idea of assembly points is just incredible  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


 *By Way of the River*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
 I'm traveling down the river, and come to an *intersection* where three small rivers meet and join.  I the voice of television *narrator* telling about how this spot was was a superb *hunting ground* for the indians of the area, and how only the *strongest warriors* were able to hunt here.  It makes sense that this was a good hunting spot, as any animals traveling this way would be forced into the open to cross the river.

I don't know much about hunting, but it's a fun set of rapids.  Shallow, rocky and turbulent, just the way I like it.  I play around in the curls while a* brown bear* crosses the water.

I meet a friend of mine's older brother *Gregg*, who is somewhat of an adventurer.  He tells me of a kayak trip he's undertaking.  It sounds like fun, and he convinces me to try it.  We drive to the next town over, *Renfrew*, and the waters there make me wish I had a fishing rod.

The small tributary river I as swimming in dumps into the St Laurence river, which is deep and calm.  He sets me up in a canoe, and I'm supposed to paddle home.  These calm waters bore the hell out of me, and it seems like a long pointless journey to me.  I regret coming here.  The front of my canoe keeps lurching underneath the water, even though I have the back of it filled with a ton of beer for the trip.

Carrie and Doug Heffernan from the King of Queens are in the water there as well.  Neither of them want to be there, but they stubbornly push onward, neither wanting to admit to the other that they hate it.  Eventually  they both give up.

Doug drops accidentally drops his bad in the water, and begins to complain that first this is going to happen, and then that is going to happen, and then that...  Another couple walks up and adds on another part, "and then this..".  Other couple keep walking up and adding more to the conversation, and they are all thrilled that they are all on the same wavelength.

The Heffernans decide to befriend one of the couples, but then decide they don't really like them, and ditch them rather rudely.  The cross paths on the beach again, and the Heffernans pretend to reconcile with the couple, only to burn them with a spiteful "as if...".  The other couple says that's too bad, they could have gone out one their sea-doos, indicating a large trailer that pulled up holding 5 sea-doos.  The Heffernans regret being such dicks.

The go home, and in their garage is a room set up my belonging.  I suddenly remember I had rented out their garage as a place to go to get away from my parents while I was living at home, but had never returned, because Carrie was such a bitch.  She asks me if I'm going to start paying rent, and I tell her I'll move out me stuff the next day.

It's full of old stuff, my old nintendo, my parents old bikes, a bookcase of all my favorite books.  I pack up and move the room into my parents basement, which is empty, and set up a little living room area.

I kept waking up and continuing the dream, most likely because I was trying to commit the earlier parts to memory without taking notes, and would fall back asleep in the process.

----------


## bro

Hmmm, rafting trip..or er---hunting. They both sound very fun. I do love those narrator-type voices, always wake up laughing though yours seemed to make quite alot of sense. It didn't sound like you were with the most positive bunch of folks..."this and that" and all that complaining....should'a lightened their moods with some of that beer..

----------


## Necco

.Intresting dream. It’s understandable and *fluent*. Also, the part with Carrie, and paying rent had me busten out laughen! _She sounds like a pain._

----------


## The Cusp

Woke up 15 minutes before my alarm, and decided to try and get a few more minutes of sleep. 

*Last Minute Lucid*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm just flown back by plane from a *school trip*.  A bunch of us are in a car driving back to the school, when I see the *clouds* *look weird*.  They are composed of small, tight whorls and holes, looking very much like a paisley pattern.  I tell the other people in the car with me to look, but they tell me they don't see anything.  I look again, and the clouds are all normal, with only a hint of the *paisley pattern* quickly fading around the edges of the largest clouds.  I'm pissed the sky made a *fool* of me.

We arrive at the school, get out of the car, and begin walking towards the school entrance.  Everyone else has their luggage with them but me, and I head back to the car to retrieve my belonging.  On the way back I realize *I'm dreaming*!  Then I remember the time on my *alarm clock*, and that my alarm is going to go off in about 5 minutes.  I'm rather disappointed this lucid is going to be *cut short*, and try to think of something to do.

As usual, the first thing I do is try to *fly*.  I jump into the air, but it *doesn't work*, and I *crash* on the hard pavement.  It *hurts like hell*, and I'm all *cut up* and *bruised*.   This may be a dream, but it sure *feels real*.  I walk onto the grass to try again.  After two more failed attempts send me crashing into the grass, aggravating my already sore bruises, I give up on throwing myself into the air.

Instead I try *levitating*, and it works perfectly.  Some of the other students levitate into the air as well.  I try to get some speed going, but keep sinking back to the ground.  I eventually manage to get some decent momentum by *arching my back* when I want a burst of speed.

One of my *teachers*, Mr. Hupe, begins to *yell at me to get down from there*.  I think it's *funny*, and fly over him, grabbing him by the back of his collar.  I take off high into the sky, dangling him beneath me, when my alarm goes off. 

 Sometimes I can't get over the pictures I find for these dreams.  I entered "Paisley clouds" into the image search, and actually found one!


*Hooligans*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
 There was me, that is Scott, and my four droogs, that is *Berrigan, Seabert, Muldoon*, and *Chunk*, and we wandered the city streets looking for someone to *rob* for *drinking money*.  I was none to thrilled with the idea of beating someone up for money, and was worried about being *identified*.  Luckily, we were having a hard time finding someone by themselves.

As we walk, we see Marky being* picked on* by a bunch of mean looking *goth kids*.  I'm happy we can use the guy's violent tendencies to do some good.  When we turn to interfere, Marky is now *Mika* from heroes, and he's being watched by some sort of *agent*.  The guys are cocky because they each have *super powers* they think I don't know about.   I warn them the agent has powers as well, and that they come in pairs, one with powers, and one without.  I don't want the agents to know about our powers.  We walk up to the agent and lay a beating on him, and he begins to have a *seizure* on the ground.

I see a scene with the goth kids walking though the woods, and they all have *angel wings* sprouting from their backs.  I wonder how they all have the same power, perhaps from injecting each other's blood.  *Superman* flies up and begins to talk to them, and they follow through the woods.  I figure I must have been mistaken about their intentions.  They can't be bad if they're working with superman!

We walk a couple of blocks up to Woodroffe street, and get into a car, me at the wheel.  We drive a short distance down the street, and the guys tell my to pull into the* grocery store* parking lot to find *victims*.  As we wander the parking lot, I try to distract the guys from their violence by getting them to break into cars instead, but all the unlocked cars are empty.  I then suggest we go into the grocery store to* steal* stuff from there.

Inside the grocery store, Muldoon *bumps* into a woman holding a bottle of orange drink.  The bottle *cracks* and begins to *drip* on the floor.  The woman is very upset, and yells at Muldoon that he's going to *pay* for that.  "Fine..." he tells her, "But we put a hit of *acid* in that drink.  *Chromatic Sunrise*."  He pays for her damaged drink, and we sneak off into the break room.

In the break room, there is a television, and we sit on a couch to watch it for a bit.  Somehow, that spilled orange drink has set the grocery store on *fire*, and everyone is evacuating.  We just sit there and *laugh* at our *mischief*.  Eventually we look behind us and see the stockroom has been completely *gutted* by the fire, as has the grocery store section, but our little room is completely *untouched*.

A* stock boy* comes in and is *amused* to find us there.  We tell him to show us something cool, and he leads us to a small closet in the room.  He pulls out an *albino snake* and hands it *Shannon,* who is now with us.  She handles the snake for a bit before declaring that she's *bored*.  

I see a view from above, and beneath our feet are massive *green coils* of an impossibly huge snake.  The guys enter from a doorway, and they are greeted by the *monster snake's head*.  We know it's only some sort of *illusion*, a reflection of the albino snake around Shannon's neck, but it's still *intimidating*.  THe guys walk up to it and let the snake *sniff* them like a dog would, then the illusory snake disappears.

We hear the *firemen* outside, and the *fire inspectors* are snooping around to determine the cause of the blaze.  Being at fault, we know it's time for us to leave.  "This way..." the stock boy tells us, and he leads us to what he thinks is a *safe exit*, but there is a fire inspector blocking the way.  The stock boy goes to talk to him, and we sneak into another room.  There is a garage door here, and we crawl out underneath it into the street.  The coast is clear, and we walk inconspicuously into a feild.

There are two *volleyball courts* set up, the far one with hot girls playing, the one nearest to us with older women.  The older women tell us they have this court reserved, and I tell them we're just making our way to the gate.  The older women's court turns into a *badminton* match, and Muldoon runs up with a racket and knocks their birdie away.

As we come to the gate, the hottie's court is now a *baseball* game.  There are bleachers facing the wrong way, towards the gate, with spectators sitting there.  I'm the last one to pass through the gate, and as I do, two girls call me.  One of them is a girl I had spent the day with once, but I can't remember her name.  I'm *fiercely attracted* to the brunette, even though both of them have* braces* with a huge *gap* between their front teeth.

"I haven't seen you in forever!" I say to them.  THen I notice *Crystal* and *Diana-Lynn* sitting next to them, and they tell me those girls have been shooting them *dirty looks* all day.  I'm *torn* between my friends, and these two other girls.  The guys didn't wait for me, and are walking away in the distance, so I ask "Who wants to come with us?"    

I woke up and couldn't fall back asleep because I was trying to remember where that girl was from, it was really bugging me.  We hadn't really spent the day together, only in my dreams.  After about 45 mins, I finally remembered her name was Amber.  She was nibbling on my neck with fake vampire teeth at a Halloween party one night.  Which might explain her funny teeth in the dream.

The chromatic sunrise sounds to me like my SC was making up names for a species of morning glory plant.

None of my friends rob people for money in case you're wondering.

----------


## bro

Congratulations on that quick lucid...you certainly did make the most of the time. I've yet to try yanking someone else into the air with me...sounds like it could be an awful lot of fun.  (hehe, "Get down from there!" that made me laugh).

I've also felt lots of pain in dreams..that's pretty normal..kind of discouraging but with some effort you should be able to keep it out of mind.

Great job and more lucids for you. :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Hey, it's good to see your getting Lucid! I just read the last two. and the rafting dream sounded fun too. Even though you got bored lol. I bet the scenery was nice though. I really like that picture too.

Yeah, I think levitating is the best way to fly. But when that fails for some reason. Jumping off a high place works well for me too.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I look again, and the clouds are all normal, with only a hint of the *paisley pattern* quickly fading around the edges of the largest clouds.



Those are beautiful.  Congrats on the lucid!





> There was me, that is Scott, and my four droogs, that is *Berrigan, Seabert, Muldoon*, and *Chunk*, and we wandered the city streets looking for someone to *rob* for *drinking money*.



No ultraviolence, darn. ::?:  I think a lot of your other dreams turn out more violent than that one.

----------


## The Cusp

> No ultraviolence, darn. I think a lot of your other dreams turn out more violent than that one.



I was wondering if anyone would recognize how I started that dream!

Actually, reading Onerionaut's Sylar dream just made me remember the ultraviolent part.  It was really more super heroish than violent.  I'm going to edit it in now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Actually, reading Onerionaut's Sylar dream just made me remember the ultraviolent part.



Glad I could be of service! Hehe.

That river dream sounds awesome, especially with the narrator voice. Lol. And that Carrie Heffernan _can_ be a bitch, can't she? She's a hot lil pistol, though.  :Hi baby: 

And nice job with the lucid. Sucks that you had so much trouble flying, though. That's just one of the most annoying things ever.  :Sad:

----------


## The Cusp

Was too cold to get out of bed and take notes from my dreams last night, so I lost a few.

*Foriegn Legion*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
 -Somehow, a New *Year's party* sequence ends up with me in the* forest* in the middle of a *war*.  People are *shooting* at at me, and the *soldiers* near me grab me and pull to cover.  They lay their spent ammo cartridges and depleted weapons in the middle of the path as a *trap* for the enemy.  The plan is that when the enemy is inspecting the cache of weapons, *snipers* will take them out.

"We're running low on ammunition" one of the soldiers tells me.  I reply "I figured as much, since no one's handed me a gun yet.  I don't like being shot at without being able to shoot back.  Instead, they hand me a walkie talkie and lead me towards their base.   They tell me a long sequence of *numbers* I'm supposed to speak into the radio at the appropriate time to gain entry into the *base*, but I'm having difficulty remembering them.

We all head back to the base and the soldiers are given frozen yogurt and little containers of yellow Jello.  For some reason I don't get any, and I go to my quarters to rest.

Our army is gathered together, and the *commander* is giving a *speech*.  He asks how many people from other countries are serving in this army.  About a dozen people raise their hands, but I don't, thinking it doesn't really matter.  The commander sees that I didn't raise my hand, and says "It's important to know who our foreign allies are, so we don't accidentally shoot them."  I raise my hand reluctantly.

The whole army is led out to a stadium.  Soldiers are lined up against the wall with machine guns, and the commander gets me to sit behind his lazy boy in the middle of the line.  He hands me a radio and reminds me of my numbers.  My role here is to relay a code, not fight, but he hands me a pistol anyways.

Suddenly the enemy army pops up out of the bleachers and begins to mow down our soldiers against the wall.  Our side is totally exposed, taking heavy casualties, while the enemy has good cover.  I scooch back behind the lazy boy as far as I can, while hundreds of bullets come down all around me, just barely missing.  Our side is getting completely wiped out.  The next time I look, the enemy is gone, and I'm the only *survivor* on the ground level.

-I'm *escaping* from the enemy base, across a small *lake* on a *boogie board*.  I swim across to the other side where our base is located.  I enter and find the entire place *deserted*.  I find a* timer counting down,* which is not good news for me.  Either the place is going to *self destruct,* or it's a countdown to launch a *nuclear strike* against the enemy base.

*Hungry* because I haven't eaten yet, I look for some of that yellow Jello, but there's none left.  I try the frozen yogurt, but it's *stale* and *tastes awful*.  As I'm spitting it out, I see a woman in a t-shirt and panties walk up to me.  "*Nice panties*" I say to her.  THere are more women in T-shirts and panties walking about, and I wonder what there doing here in the abandoned base.  Then I realize they must be local *prostitutes*, come to investigate the activity in the base because I had turned the lights on.

----------


## raklet

> Then I realize they must be local prostitutes, come to investigate the activity in the base because I had turned the lights on.



LOL, if it was only that easy.  "Hey bro, let's score some girls tonight" "Alright, I'll turn the lights on!"  ::rolllaugh:: 

Your dreams are starting to rub off on me.  I've been pretty passive (IRL and in my dreams), but lately I've started beating people up and yesterday I cut a guys thumb off and packaged it in a plastic bag!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Was
> THere are more women in T-shirts and panties walking about, and I wonder what there doing here in the abandoned base. Then I realize they must be local *prostitutes*, come to investigate the activity in the base because I had turned the lights on.



Wait a second....attracted by the lights?...those had to be... *Zombie Whores!*   That dream ended just in time.





> Your dreams are starting to rub off on me. I've been pretty passive (IRL and in my dreams), but lately I've started beating people up and yesterday I cut a guys thumb off and packaged it in a plastic bag!



Yes, you've fallen in with a bad crowd, that's for sure!  ::drink::   :Boxing:

----------


## bro

Every dream of yours Cusp is an adventure in itself..and the recall completes it all. keep it up





> LOL, if it was only that easy.  "Hey bro, let's score some girls tonight" "Alright, I'll turn the lights on!"



If only  ::D: 





> Yes, you've fallen in with a bad crowd, that's for sure!



Hmm...seems mine are just as mundane and peaceful as ever..I wouldn't mind some violence.

----------


## EmilySian

You do have some very kl action packed dreams.....I only get them sometimes normally when ive just read a fantasy or seen a film.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> *Foriegn Legion*



Great dream man, It must have been really annoying that they were passing the lesser task to you, and even more annoying that they didnt give you a gun til the last second lol

I love the ending and I laughed so much when you realised they were local prostitutes ha ha  ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

My dreams do seem to have a lot of action.  Don't know why, haven't been watching or reading anything that exciting lately.  Although I have been leaving out my more mundane dreams.  I've been having excessive recall lately, and I just don't have the time to write down everything.

*Monster Mash*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 -I'm at a *tropical beach*, wading in the water on a sandbar with several other people.  I notice a young girl being chased through the shallow waters by a small *shark* with huge *teeth*.  I run up and pick her up out of the shark's reach.  The shark comes at me, and I kick it aside.  The shark veers off towards Randy and chomps at his ankles.  For some reason, he's immune to the shark's bite.

The shark comes back towards me, and I keep *kicking* it aside with my foot.  Nobody else seems to be paying this vicious little beast any attention.  I'm amazed Randy was able to withstand that shark bite like it was nothing, so I kick it towards him again.  Again the shark bites him with no damage being done, then comes after me like an annoying dog.

-Everyone in the water is posing for a *group photo*, with me crouched down in the center.  I see a set of *shark jaws* laying in the water.  I pick them up and hold them open for the picture.  The sharp teeth hurt my fingers as I pry the jaws open.

With the pictures done, everyone spreads out.  I notice that their *flesh* is all swollen and white, full of tiny little holes with* insects burrowing* through their skin.  Everyone begins to panic, as this has happened to them once before.  I see a man with eyes the color of their rotted flesh, and realize he's the cause of this outbreak, like the girl with the black bleeding eyes from heroes.

The people rush into a *shower* room, dragging me along with them.  They are trying desperately to wash away the insects, but I know it won't stop until the man with the eyes gets control of his powers.  I wash in the shower anyways, wanting to wash away any lingering bugs.  I have very long black hair for some reason, hanging down in front of my face under the shower spray.

-Our group that was in the water are all filing inside a building.  One of the girls who works there asks me if I have a girlfriend.  I tell her no, but there is someone here who is in love with me, indicating the little girl I saved from the shark.  The little girl thinks I'm her hero now, and *follows me* around everywhere.

We enter into a *library*, several kids tagging along with me.  I'm looking for a small Dracula book I had seen in another library earlier.  It somehow holds the key to understanding what was happening with that whole buggy flesh thing.

We look in the Dracula section, and find only a collection of horror themed *fizz candies*.  The book I'm looking for is only a tiny little thing, two by three inches in size.  As I look for it, one of the boys following me puts three fizz candies in front of me, and tell me to try them.  I tell him not to steal, but pop the candies in my mouth since they are already opened.  They begin to fizz, and I tighten my lips so the *foam* doesn't run out of my mouth.

I can't find my book anywhere, and the girl I saved from the shark suggests I do a search on the computer in the language of the country we're in.  She tells me how to spell it, "*Aitae*" or "*Aeta*",  and I grab the only open terminal just as some kids were about to sit down there.  

Some *large councilors* see how I stole the computer from the kids, and walk up to teach me a lesson.  They stand behind my and begin to hastle me.  Now having time to deal with them, I stand up, *elbow* the fat one in the face,* kick* the tall one in the head, then *punch* them both in the head until they are *dazed*.  I then lead them away and leave them standing there *stunned*, then return to my computer search.

*Superman* and *Batman* had been watching what I had done.  They decide to look into what I was searching for on another computer to see what was so important.

As I'm doing my search, *Dracula* comes up and attacks me.  I kick his ass, and go back to my search.  Next the *wolfman* attacks, and I deal with him as well.  Then comes the *mummy*, and then some kind of *swamp monster*.  I deal with each of them in turn.  Finally a *brass golem* walks up to me, and I ask Superman and Batman if they can handle this one, since my knuckle don't fare so well against metal.  They drag the brass golem away, and I finally complete my search for the book.

I find my little pocket book, and give it a quick read.  Once I'm finished, *Dracula* walks down the aisle towards me again.  But now I've learned the *secrets* of the book.  I tuck my hand in my sleeve like I'm missing a hand, and tell him "I'm (a name I can't remember) the vampire slayer!", pretending to be a fictional character.  He recognizes the name, and believes I'm him.  A look of fear spreads over his face as he turn to flee, decomposing into nothing in the process.

Another *fictional character*, a good guy, says "Interesting, let me try that!".  He pretends to be various people and dispatches all the remaining monsters with little effort.  There are a group of evil dwarfs, which he causes to all disappear with only one remaining.  He pulls out a flask of *holy water* from his bag and pours it over the remaining dwarf, who *bursts into flames* and disappears as well.


*Darkest Night*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 My parents, my brother and I have just moved into a new house.  I'm upstairs *trying to sleep*, but I hear a basketball bouncing outside my window.  It's late at night, so I look to see who could possibly be playing basketball at this time of night.  I see a ton of young children running around in the dark.  I think this must be a *bad neighbourhood* to have such young kids running around this late on a school night.

Since I can't sleep with all the noise, I go outside to check out what's going on.  It's *pitch black* out, and I *can't see* the kids until they are very close to me.  I run along though the night, *jumping* and *leaping* for some reason.  Having checked things out to my satisfaction, I head back towards our new house.  Along the way, the young kids are turning into groups of *gang members* who are giving me venomous looks.

Right in front of my house is a large group of gang members who won't let me pass to get to my door.  We begin to *fight*, me against about 20 of them.  It's not looking good for me, when I see a white kid amongst the group.  The fighting stops, and he tells me "If you agree to join our Arian group, we'll make sure these niggers don't bother you."

I can't believe what he just said, since he only has three other scrawny white kids with him, and they are badly outnumbered but the rest of the gang.  But for some strange reason, they gang bangers leave them be.  The walk me away from the gang kids and press me for me answer.

"I'm sorry... I didn't quite hear your affiliation" I say to them, still not believing what just happened.  "We're an *Arian society*" he tells me.
"It's not that I don't appreciate the assist..." I tell them as I walk away, "But I'll tough it out by myself."

"*You'll regret that decision!!!*" they yell after me as I run for my door.  I get inside and slam the *locks* shut.  I've somehow managed to piss off every gang in the area.  I'm going to have to tell my parents to keep the doors locked at all times, and wonder how my brother is going to fare in this neighbourhood when he buses to and from his University.

I head back upstairs and try to get some sleep.  As I'm laying *in bed*, my blankets suddenly balloon up around my and I'm attacked by a *ghost woman*.  She *punches holes* and *claws* strips out of my blankets.  I wonder who she is, if she died here.  I see an image of the man who *murdered* her.  He looks like *Sweeney Todd*.  The ghost woman continues her attack, and I finally realize *I'm dreaming*!

The first thing I do is attempt to *see the energy* of the ghost woman attacking me, which is tough, because she doesn't stay still for very long.  I point my little finger at her and nothing happens.  I try again, declaring "I want to see energy!" and she completely *disappears*.

I dive through the closed window without breaking it and start to* fly*.  Again, I'm having *difficulty* gaining momentum, but I *remember* arching my back in my last lucid, so I try that again.  It works, but my flight begins to curve backwards, giving me a good view of the sky.  I see a strange patch of *stars*, and decide to fly out to them to have a closer look.  They're a *long distance away*, and I wonder how long it's going to take me to get there, since lucid flight at the speed of light seems to be an *impossibility* for me, but I try anyways.  I wake up in the middle of my journey.

I wake up and am very surprised to find my self in my apartment.  I was expecting to wake up at my parents house.

I was having run ins a few years back with some punk ass kids who thought they were tough because they were in a gang, always trying to push crack on everyone.  They tried to rob me, and we had several stand offs.  They never had the balls to make a move, but I will admit it was intimidating to be surrounded by eight of them on all sides.  They may have only been teens, but some of them were damn tall!

I'm getting a lot more lucids lately.  Don't know why, I'm not doing anything different.

----------


## mark

nice lucid mate! 

Its strange how gangs affect our dreams, its good how you fought with them.... a little dodgy with that arian brother hood  ::?: 

That ghost woman is insane! its probably a good thing she didnt have energy lol I would crap my self if something that attacked me had energy  ::shock:: 

You mentioned about wanting to get to the stars I have been trying to do that for ages, and after reading castaneda I cant wait to be lucid to see if I can be drawn instantly to a star. ::D:

----------


## bro

"Monster Mash", yikes. You really are having so many action dreams..they're good to read though. Sharks, flesh-eating maggots...kinda creeped me out when you described the guy with flesh colored eyes and the burrowing maggots in the people's flesh...Well done teaching the fat and tall hastlers a lesson :tongue2: .

I do love how we can find ourselves in a completely different location and just not question it at all...a bad neighborhood, gangs, aryan groups. Congratulations on the bit of lucidity, seemed to have come just in time with that ghost woman clawing you. I've yet to try to go to the stars..you've inspired another goal in me...

well done, glad you had another LD and many more

----------


## raklet

> I wake up and am very surprised to find my self in my apartment.  I was expecting to wake up at my parents house.



That must be a strange feeling indeed.

----------


## Moonbeam

> That ghost woman is insane! its probably a good thing she didnt have energy lol I would crap my self if something that attacked me had energy



 ::lol::  Yea me too.  I'm a wimp when they start acting all spooky

Correction:  Used to be a wimp!  No more abuse from DC's!

----------


## Sara

> Your dreams are starting to rub off on me.  I've been pretty passive (*IRL* and in my dreams), but lately I've started beating people up and yesterday I cut a guys thumb off and packaged it in a plastic bag!



I'm relieved I remember you writing about these dreams, cause it wouldn't be good if you were referring to RL  :tongue2: 





> Every dream of yours Cusp is an adventure in itself..and the recall completes it all. keep it up



Yeah, they are just awesome!
I'm sorry I don't have too much time, so I have to skip some  :Sad: 






> My dreams do seem to have a lot of action.  Don't know why, haven't been watching or reading anything that exciting lately. 
>  Although I have been leaving out my more mundane dreams.  I've been having excessive recall lately, and I just don't have the time to write down everything.



Maybe you have a very active mind, lol  :wink2: 
And did you know: by being grateful for things your mind comes up with, 'it' will do it's best to keep going the same way. Err, this sounds weird, but there's a theory on how the mind works with stuff like this. Well, just enjoy your action packed dreams and write down as much as possible  :smiley: 
Congrats on the excessive recall, it's good to have that!






> I dive through the closed window without breaking it and start to* fly*.  Again, I'm having *difficulty* gaining momentum, but I *remember* arching my back in my last lucid, so I try that again.  It works, but my flight begins to curve backwards, giving me a good view of the sky.  I see a strange patch of *stars*, and decide to fly out to them to have a closer look.  They're a *long distance away*, and I wonder how long it's going to take me to get there, since lucid flight at the speed of light seems to be an *impossibility* for me, but I try anyways.  I wake up in the middle of my journey.



Nice controlling of your flight! Flying to outer space, that sounds very adventurous too.





> I wake up and am very surprised to find my self in my apartment.  I was expecting to wake up at my parents house.



Haha, that must have been weird. How come you were expecting to wake up there?





> I'm getting a lot more lucids lately.  Don't know why, I'm not doing anything different.



You're having lucids, that's why  ::biggrin::  The more you have them, the easier you get them, like a vicious circle...

----------


## Caradon

Cool dream! I really want to fly to the stars too. I have to remember to try that again. It's so cool that your getting more and more Lucids without even trying harder. That's awsome! 

Mine have slowed down a little because of giving my brain a rest for a few days. But I'm back at it again.

I know how that feels waking up in a place you don't expect to be. That's happened to me quite a few times as well.

----------


## The Cusp

For everyone who wants to fly to the stars, don't take the direct route, from point A to point B.  It takes too long, plus you just can't fly that fast.  Once you get too much speed, everything blurs into nothing, and you lose all point of reference.  You have to be moving relative to something to have movement.  Once everything blurs out like that, it's like you're no longer moving.  Try it and see.  I'd suggest teleporting.  I need to work on that, would save time in lucids.

----------


## Caradon

> For everyone who wants to fly to the stars, don't take the direct route, from point A to point B. It takes too long, plus you just can't fly that fast. Once you get too much speed, everything blurs into nothing, and you lose all point of reference. You have to be moving relative to something to have movement. Once everything blurs out like that, it's like you're no longer moving. Try it and see. I'd suggest teleporting. I need to work on that, would save time in lucids.



I've thought about just focusing on something like the moon. then trying to fly straight to it without looking back. That almost worked for me once.

Teleporting has got to be a lot like creating a new dream scene. I've done that before. I'll have to practice with that some more. Your right, that would be a better way to get there.

I have flown extremely fast before. to where everything was a blur. But I don't remember felling like I stopped moving. I'll try to remember to do that too.

----------


## mark

> For everyone who wants to fly to the stars, don't take the direct route, from point A to point B.  It takes too long, plus you just can't fly that fast.  Once you get too much speed, everything blurs into nothing, and you lose all point of reference.  You have to be moving relative to something to have movement.  Once everything blurs out like that, it's like you're no longer moving.  Try it and see.  I'd suggest teleporting.  I need to work on that, would save time in lucids.



thats true I guess...plus once the point of reference is lost I find it hard to remain in the dream, its why I have had so much trouble getting into space lol 

I feel it maybe a good time to thieve some techniques from dragon ball z  ::D:

----------


## bro

Cusp, thanks for the idea...that is certainly true. We need a kind of point of reference. I've always gotten rather frustrated as the dream would fade out the higher i'd go and the faster I'd fly. I'll add this to the list of things to do  :wink2: ..though it really sounds like it could make far more destinations possible. Keeping the dream stable until you get there.

----------


## The Cusp

Too bad lucids don't last that long. If your destination is too far away, you're never going to make it!

----------


## AURON

> Too bad lucids don't last that long. If your destination is too far away, you're never going to make it!



*cough* scene change  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

Watched Super bad before bed, and had a long party dream with lots of false awakenings.  I hate trying to write out party sequences.  Too many people, too much happening at once.  

But one of the FA's I woke up in my apartment, which wasn't my apartment, and got lucid.  Didn't do much with it other than try to see energy, which didn't work.  I also thought about asking about my dream name, but couldn't find any DCs, and the furniture wasn't very talkative.

----------


## bro

Ah yeah...our minds do do that..playing tricks on us. I also though about "talking to a wall" to find out a dream name but it really does mimick reality...kind of hard to do the impossiple/improbable. Hey, FA's are a great way to get lucid and since you did..I'm sure you see that. I'd stick to a quick nose RC whenever you wake..something I'm trying to impose on myself.

Well done on a bit of lucidity :smiley:

----------


## EmilySian

You have some really complicated dreams.....very detailed.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sometimes it works to just "talk" into the air or the void, you might get an answer.  I get spooked by that sometimes.

I'm starting to feel like such a wimp, always scared by this dream thing or that--but as of last night, I think it's going to get better.

----------


## The Cusp

*James Randi Channelge*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
 I'm observing James Randi debunking challengers attempting to demonstrate *psychic phenomena*, but nothing about the proceedings makes any sense at first.  Not only are the things the psychics attempting *not making sense*, but the tests Randi is putting them through are completely ridiculous.  There are gaping holes in the *logic* and plot of this dream.

But as the dream progresses, all the gaps in logic are addressed and filled in one at a time, so that in the end, everything does make sense, it just wasn't apparent at first.  As the last inconsistency falls into place, the dream suddenly gets *clearer*, like it went from a cartoon to real life.

And with the sudden boost of clarity, I become lucid.  I don't do much with it, I just recapitulate everything that's happened, and how everything fell into place.  It was sheer genius how it all unfolded.  Plus I'm still just an observer, and it doesn't occur to me to attempt to do anything.

Woot!  Another lucid.  I'm on a roll!

Had a few other boring dreams I'm not writing down.  All these lucids I'm getting are making my other dreams seem like a waste of time.

----------


## raklet

> All these lucids I'm getting are making my other dreams seem like a waste of time.[/color]



Great job on that.  Keep up the roll, then you won't have to waste time with normal dreams because then you won't any!

----------


## mark

ha ha nice one man! 

its funny you mention recapitulation I was gonna ask you if you have ever done this with your whole life like don Juan instructs?

----------


## bro

Heheh Cusp! Congratulations man..you are on a roll. Don't feel that way about your others though...the more regular dreams you recall, the more material you have to work with...more lucid chances.   Great job, I find observing can be just as fun from time to time, seeing what your own mind can do.

----------


## AURON

> Woot!  Another lucid.  I'm on a roll!
> 
> Had a few other boring dreams I'm not writing down.  All these lucids I'm getting are making my other dreams seem like a waste of time.



Haha, welcome to my world! on a dry spell right now, but I know exactly how you feel.  Sometimes I'll go four days without writing a single thing down, and if I don't get lucid in that amount of time, I'll post an old dream from those days i missed.

----------


## italianmonkey

i'm on a roll too

----------


## Moonbeam

> Woot! Another lucid. I'm on a roll!



Cool!  And I'll take a tiny bit of credit for that one--you're welcome!  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

*DV Camping Trip*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 I'm walking down the street at night, on my way to meet *PJ.*  Along the way, *Onerio* pulls up and gives me a ride.  We arrive where I was supposed to meet PJ, but since I got a ride, I'm *early* and PJ hasn't arrived yet.  Onerio drives away, and I assume he knows which way PJ is coming from so that we will meet him on the way.  

After driving for a bit, we don't see PJ and head back to the designated meeting spot.  Pj is there waiting for us along with *Moonbeam*.  We get out of the car, and the four of us head into the *woods* for some *camping*.  We all have written *dream journals*, and we are comparing dreams.  

We get into a boat or raft, and PJ reads what he thinks may be my* animal of the month* from his DJ.  It's not exactly right, but it's a similar animal.  He has a *dead one* with him, and it's main features are so close, I break down and tell him what my animal was.  Moonbeam gives me crap for giving it away, but I just couldn't resist.

As we set up camp in the woods, I go through a *door*, and end up in my parents house.  I can see and hear the rest of the group talking in the woods through a door in my bedroom, and notice my father laying in his bed.  He's trying to listen to them through the open window.  I get mad that he's *spying on us*, but then realize he can't actually hear anything, and rejoin the others in the woods.

I'm alone for a moment with  Moonbeam, and she tells me she doesn't want to spend the night there, something about *sleeping pills* she doesn't like.  We rejoin the others sitting around the *fire*, and everyone begins to *tell stories*.  

Some kind of tech guy, a camera man or sound man filming our outing, goes first with his story.  Something about how to capture *true love* with the "*Watanawawawa*".  He tells how you have to *bind and carve* one of your chairs, and I see an image of a tied up chair with the work "Watanawawawa" carved into the seat, in the process of being carved out into some sort of *medallion or talisman*.  The guy says that as he was carving out the chair outside, one of his neighbours saw what he was doing and *stole* the chair.

My view shifts to the edge of the forest, and I see a *disclaimer* written in the air saying "This variation of the story is likely the result of one of the 10 distortions from the path of the Watanawawawa".  There is a line drawn in the air going from the disclaimer to the guy telling the story.

My vision shifts back to the campsite, and we all lay down to *go to sleep* in some sort of *dreaming ritual*.  Moonbeam lays down to go to sleep as well, and I figure she* changed her mind* and decided to stay.

The Watanawawawa is likely some sort of variation of my home town, which is called Petawawa.


 *Snow Day*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 I wake up at my parents house and feel like crap, so I decide I'm not going to school today.  I hadn't gone to school the day before either, but who cares.  I tell my parents I'm not going, and they don't argue the matter since they can see I'm in a mood that's not to be trifled with.

The neighbour Amy comes over and sits in my room talking to me.  My father stands there watching us.  He knows she likes me, and he's watching to see if we're going to hook up.  I don't appreciate his surveillance, and yell at him to get the hell away from me.

I get up and walk around for a bit, but when I return to my room, my bed is gone!  I really wanted to go back to bed, and I see a truck outside loading up all the beds in our house.  My parents had gotten rid of my bed, and I'm furious at them for not telling me about it.  My father tries to explain, but I lose my temper and punch him in the mouth repeatedly, until one of his teeth falls to the floor.

Seeing his tooth on the floor makes me feel bad, and I apologize.  He picks it up and tries to put it back in, asking my if it looks better the way it is, or better when he holds it in place.  I realize he doesn't have teeth, and that I only broke his dentures.  I don't feel bad anymore 

Didn't go to work yesterday because there was too much snow.  Really didn't feel like going in today either because I didn't sleep well.  But if I didn't do any work today, I wouldn't have slept well tonight either.

----------


## raklet

> but I lose and punch him in the mouth repeatedly



LOL.  Your poor dad.  He takes quite a bit of abuse in your dreams.

----------


## AURON

haha pops had it comming! he probably was gonna try to hook up with Amy...next time throw a roundhouse in there for good measure.

----------


## bro

I see the "Deep Dreaming" forum is starting to have an influence on you...I would have liked to have been on that DV camping trip, sounded quite nice. Ah, dreaming ritual..that fits nicely.

Hehe Psylis.. I agree! Not nice of him to stand there surveying the situation..funny how all the beds were being removed from the house..wonder what that could symbolize ::lol:: .

I don't blame you for punching that dream-dad

----------


## Caradon

Funny dream Cusp. That was great! Another great picture too. I would love to camp out in a spot like that.

----------


## italianmonkey

grr i wasn't invited to the camp :p

----------


## Moonbeam

> *DV Camping Trip*





 :boogie: Now that's a good idea!  I wish we could do that.  Caradon is right, that is a beautiful spot. (At least I wasn't pregnant this time, just crabby. ::?: )

----------


## oneironut

Lol, great choice of picture for Snow Day. POW! Hey look, it's snowing...or is that hail?  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

What a great pair of dreams. 
Damn your dad is nosy.  ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

Yeah, poor pops.  That dream must have been in anticipation of all that quality family time coming up over the holidays. :tongue2:   I'll have to try to be nicer to him, or at least not punch his lights out.

 *Digital Age*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 I'm in a land where everything is filled with *primitive computer graphics* like the movie Lawnmower Man.  All the people have been forced to give up their *physical bodies* in favor of *digital* ones, which makes it easier for them to be *controlled*.  I wander around this digital landscape, the only person left with a physical body.  

I enter a room with a stairwell, and a *toxic gas* begins to fill the air.  Someone is attempting to* kill me,* and the gas gets thicker and thicker, until I can barely see across the room.  I run outside and see a building with *shiny metallic elephants* roaming about, and *metallic gorillas* under* glass domes*.

I'm looking for a way out of here, trying to escape with another person.  We enter a *transit station* with a long physical *data stream* like subway tracks.  As we make our way to the data stream, people begin to *chase* us.  We run to the data stream and both *dive* into it.  I make a successful transition, but my companion can't pass through it.  Our pursuers are unable to enter the data stream, being too limited in their programming.

The scene in the transit station *replays* it's self a few more times.  Sometimes my companion makes it into the data stream with me, other times he doesn't.

I find myself back at the elephant building, but closer this time.  I approach to take a closer look.  As I pass by a pair of the *shiny silver elephants*, one of them begins to *flicker* and changes into a small blackberry type device laying in the grass.  It's one of the digital people, and my presence has caused him to revert back to his original personality.  I think it's *horrific* that he was changed into a* mindless animal*.

The blackberry begins to talk to me, telling me of the* oppression* and control this world is under.  As he tell me the situation, an *alarm* sounds, and huge *spotlights* flash onto my position.  I run for it.  Luckily for me, this world is so controlled by the higher powers, that they don't have proper security measures to apprehend me, their control being so absolute, they haven't needed such things in a long time.

As I run, I encounter another *digital character* to join my party.  As I interact with her, a large *tarot card* like thing pops up.  I have the option of partying with her, or continuing alone.  I realize that the characters that were with me so far have each influenced the story like a game.  Each different character yields a different *story line*, and I can switch between them as the plot unfolds.

I run along some railroad tracks with Berrigan, in search of another data stream so we can *escape*.  A car drives by with to officials *hunting us* down.  We duck and they drive by like they didn't see us, then stop and suddenly give chase.  We bolt for the *data stream* on the other side of a fence.  I jump up on the fence, grabbing the top, and flip myself over.  I feel bad that Berrigan isn't going to make it over as easily as I did.  

I jump into the data stream and sink into it slowly like *quick sand.*  Berrigan lands beside me, but can't enter the data stream.  He asks me why that is, and it's because he approached it wrong, cutting through another data stream to get there.  It too late, there is nothing I can do for him, as I'm almost completely merged with the data stream. 

Don't have the slightest clue where that one came from.

----------


## mark

ha ha nice dream man! it kind of reminds me of tron a little.

Its funny you mention poison gas I had the same thing last night too  ::shock::

----------


## italianmonkey

that was a good one

heavy cyberpunk yay

----------


## bro

Wow! I never finished the movie "LawnMower Man" but I really should...I don't remember it all that well.

That sounded quite engrossing, definetely technologically up there, but interesting to read. Kind of frightening...the fact that every human aside from you had been changed to a digital body...The graphics you described and the "game-like" dynamic were interesting to, if I understood right..the choices of what to do next. I found the "data-stream" bits fascinating as well...it was so far out there for me, but it's actually interesting to think about...that those "tracks" would provide an escape route for you (hopefully).

Good dream to dream.. :smiley:

----------


## Xox

@[email protected] Wow you have really cool dreams.

 Extremely interesting, Im envious. :p

Also great recall!  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Wow that was great I loved that dream. 

Just like Mark said, I was thinking it sounded like Tron.

Or Tad Williams Otherland series. It's about some people that get trapped in a virtual reality world.
pretty good series.

----------


## The Cusp

*Rolling Stoned*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Deep
 -I drive into Toronto with my uncle Bob to see a *Rolling Stones concert*.  Somehow, the dream shifts to us sitting in the middle of an empty bus while I still control the car.  The bus is on a *collision course* with another bus, and my uncle tells me to slow down.  I realize there is no one at the wheel, and our bus begins to scrape along the side of the other bus.  I run to the wheel and take control as we scrape along.  The other bus driver *curses at us*, but doesn't seem too upset.  I figure buses do that all the time.

We get off the bus, and our *car crashes* another car from behind, the front wheels climbing onto the roof like the two cars are humping.  I grab our car and drag it off of hers onto the sidewalk.  The woman drives away and parks her car.  I'm relieved she doesn't seem concerned with the damage.

We walk towards the concert and meet up with my *parents*, who begin to *boss me around*.  I have no intention of doing what they say, and yell at them I wouldn't have come if I had known they would be there.  Since we're already here, we go into the concert.

I go to the front of of the stage with my aunt and cousin, waiting for the show to start.  My aunt jumps up *on stage* to an unattended set of *drums*, and she begins to play Xavier Rudd's Light the Shade.  I hear Xavier's voice begin to sing, but it's way too slow and doesn't fit the beat.  I look to the left of the stage and see Xavier Rudd standing there holding some *bagpipes*, and he plays them to my aunt's drum beat.  He then plays a set of his songs, and takes a break.

I wander outside between sets.  Outside is a *beach*, and I see my family sitting in the sand with their feet in the water.  As I walk through the sand towards them,* clams* begin to jump up out of the sand, snapping shut, then jumping up again.  I'm careful not to step on them since I'm barefoot.  I join my family and walk into the water.  

As I stand there talking to them, I feel an *intense burning* on my feet.  I lift a foot out of the water and see my foot is covered with small white *mussels*.  I get out of the water and begin to pull them off of my feet.  I have to pull really hard to get them off, and I lose some skin in the process.  It's *very painful*.  Then I feel a burning on my hand, and it too is covered in mussels.   I pick the remaining mussels off my hand and head back in to the concert.

I go back to the front of the stage, which is now elongated, with my uncle Rick.  He's dressed in a *spider man costume*, and everyone we pass loves his costume.  Xavier Rudd is back on stage with a balk guy who is throwing *bottles of beer* into the crowd.  He comes over to us and seems unsure where to throw the beer, since the crowd up front is rather sparse.  I catch his attention and he lobs me a beer.  He throws some more, and I catch 4 beer bottles in total.  Nobody else around me got any beer, so I pass out my extras to the people around me.  The first one I give away is a Heineken, then two Canadians, leaving me with an Amstel to drink.

Rudd plays two more songs then ends his set.  I'm surprised he played so long for an opening act.  I get lucid for a brief moment, but lose it, and try to write down some notes from my dream in my notebook.

-I see the kid from Super Bad/7th Heaven stumble through a *gate* next to the stadium.  The walls are topped with coils of *barbed wire* like a military compound, and the gates close shut behind him.  Some sort of military commander leads him to a room with other kids, each in their own separate caged off pens.  One of the others tells him to try to keep his *endurance* up.  

I watch as one of the kids in his cage keeps smashing himself in the head with the edge of the table.  His head is severely *dented*.  All the other kids in there are doing the same thing, and they won't be allowed to stop or leave until morning.

Now the commander sees me, walks up and yells at me to take my place.  There is no way I'm going to smash myself in the head with a table all night, and I realize I'm dreaming!  The commander is still yelling at me, so I beat his ass to the ground.

I feel sorry for all these poor shmucks beating themselves in the head with tables, so I face them and begin to *sing*.  Their military training makes them *follow my lead*, and they all begin to sing along.  I march them out of the compound and back to the concert, the bunch of us singing the whole way.

Back outside the concert, I walk up to a table of people and see *my dream journal* sitting on the table, reminding me that this is still a dream.  I ask them "*Who's got the beer?*"  But they tell me they don't have any extra.  There is a metal tub on the table filled with Corona and ice, so I ask them "What about those?".  A guy pulls the beer away protectively and says "You can't have those.  "As if!" I tell them, "*This is a dream, we can have all the beer we want!*"  I walk up to a beer vendor and order beer after beer without paying, passing them around to everyone.  Somebody offers me some *magic mushrooms*, and I eat a whole bunch.

At this point I consider *waking myself up* to take down some notes on my dream, but decide to stick it out because I want to see the Rolling Stones play.  I head back inside the concert after chugging a few beer, and end up in some sort of building.  I notice two *cute girls* who give me a dirty look for staring at them, and sit down amongst a circle of different girls.  A bunch of my friends sit down with me.

The girls begin to *finger each other* through their* panties* with both hands shaped together like a pistol.  One set of girls aren't wearing panties, and someone comments "Look at that!  She's getting right in there!"  I take a close look since I have a good view from where I'm sitting.

I grab the girl next to me, wearing a black skirt, sit her on my lap, and we begin to make out. A girl on my left wants me to compare her breasts to the girl on my lap.  They whip them out and encourage me to squeeze and fondle them, *wanting me to decide who has the better breasts*.  I may be lucid, but I'm not dumb enough to choose one over the other.  As I'm squeezing their boobs, I notice the one on the left has a bunch of *warts* on her chest, breast, and nipples.  She kisses me and I feel the warts on her tongue as well  :tongue2: .  I hear the Stones take the stage as I'm fooling around with all these girls. 

-I see an overhead view of myself on a patio, next to the barbed wire gate, lined with blue and pink boy/girl *gnome* statues.  I wonder if I had mistaken the gnomes for those girls in some sort of hallucination because of the mushroom I had taken, and walk away towards the concert.  Not the patio is filled with a bunch of guys who are *vomiting*.  The follow along behind me, still vomiting, and one of them says this is *my fault*.  Apparently I had puked first, which had made the rest of them sick.  Now I hope I hadn't mistaken these guys for the girls I was making out with earlier. :Oops: 

Adam A. comes up to me and wants to fight me.  He was with the puking guys and he's pissed that I made them all puke.  I don't want to hurt him, and talk him out of fighting me.  Another Adam I know walks up and gets in my face.  I don't really care about this twerp, and I flatten him.

I leave the concert through a restaurant, and want to take *notes from my dream* again.  I ask the waitress for a pen or pencil, but she tells me I can't have a pencil, and hands me a pen.  She tells me I can't keep it.  I begin to write out the detail on a paper place mat, and another folded paper placemat falls out of my pocket.  the waitress picks it up, unfolds it and asks me where I got it from.  There is a phone number written on it in her hand writing that she needed, and she accuses me of stealing it.  I tell her I have no idea where it came from, and get the hell out of there.  

I missed the Rolling Stones, but Xavier Rudd put on a really good show as usual.  The bagpipes were a nice touch.  Nothing like free lucid beer!  Kind of a waste of lucidity, considering all the tasks I want to accomplish, but damn if it wasn't fun!  Woke up, took some real notes (finally!) and continued the theme/story in my next dream...


 *The Ride home*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Deep
 I'm driving home from the concert on a wooded road.  Steele and Walkner are in the truck with me.  Walkner begins to get violent, and I pull over so we won't crash.  We get out and Walkner attacks Steele with a *knife*.  I intervene, and he tries to *stab* me.  We wrestle with the knife for a bit, and I manage to turn it on him, *killing him*.  We leave his *dead* *body* by the side of the road and head home.  I'm tired and dirty from the concert, and don't want to bother with the police, I just want to go home and shower.

I drop Steele off at his house, and decide to drive back to explain myself to the police before I get pinned with a *murder charge*.  I drive to a hotel holding a bag of* evidence* I mean to return to the scene of the crime.  I don't want it to look like I was hiding evidence.   I go to drop it in the garbage shute, but there is police tape blocking it off.  I drop my bag down anyways, and a cop *catches me in the act*.

The take me into a hotel room with the chief, and the cop say "I have someone here who wants to tell you something".  I tell the chief that I killed Walkner in *self defense*, and he seems to be buying it.

We return to the scent of the crime, and there are hundreds of computer printed, pages of posters stuck on the trees that I made.  Some of them are *poems* I've written about the killing.  I wonder when I had the time to make those, and also where I got the printer in the middle of the woods.

----------


## mark

ha ha great stuff! I cant think of a better use for lucidity...free beer and women  ::lol::  shame about the warts ::?:  thats some dodgy shit right there lol

Gutting you never got to see the stones  :Sad:  thats a great idea i have never thought about the possibility of watching a live band!

ha ha that part with the knife was insane!

----------


## bro

Congratulations on more blue text!

Ah! The Rolling Stones are in Toronto? :p...I wish..i'd be up there within a few hours. I very much like how your aunt started bumpin' away on the drums... ::lol::  And the cages/a prison bit...hmm, same kind of theme I'd say to a lucid dream I had today in a juvy complex. :0 Good use of lucidity my friend! Beers and beers and magic mushrooms...damn. Ah, and then the fingering.....hmm, this dream didn't turn out too bad at all, huh? (except for the warts ::shock:: ) Good call with the breasts...you did the "noble" thing.

Interesting dream logic in this next one...returning to the scene as to give back evidence..hehe, good laughs...The printed poems on the trees sounded very funny..the idea of a printer out there..and of course it all made dream-sense.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the lucid.  I started to tell you that you need to get serious and more work done in your lucids, but then I thought I should just tell myself to have more fun, like you.  ::banana:: 

It's hard to change your plans for lucids once you've got it in your mind what you're supposed to do.  I wish I was so single-minded IRL.  ::?: 

Glad you had fun! ::D:

----------


## raklet

LOL.  Great dream.  Doubts about the girls, huh?  Maybe they were really gnomes or guys?  :tongue2:   Easy on the booze and drugs, then maybe you'd know better!  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

*Sleepy Troll House*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
 My uncle Rick is driving me home while *I doze off* in the back seat.  At some point, his girlfriend appears and is riding up front with him.  She reaches back and *holds my hand* secretively.  I wonder what's up with that, but let her hold my hand, pretending to be asleep.  I let my grip go on her hand, and she keeps holding onto my fingers, then gets a better grip so we're holding hands again.  She runs her fingers over my hand lightly.  It feels good, so I to the same to her with my thumb.

I find it odd that she's doing this with my uncle right there, and realize I'm dreaming.  I'm still half asleep with my eyes closed, holding her hand, and I imagine myself holding Jo-Annes's hand.  When I open my eyes again, Jo-Anne is *naked* in the back seat with me, holding my hand.  She runs her *fingertips* lightly over my skin, which feels really good.  I return the favor, running my fingertips lightly up and down her arms, and all over her body.  It feels really good to touch her, sort of a soft, *electric tingly sensation* in my finger tips.  I'm still half asleep, and drift off while she's caressing me. 

I wake to find myself traveling down some* railroad tracks*.  My brother is in the vehicle with me, my uncle still at the wheel.  There are several strange *construction* *type vehicles* on the tracks ahead of us, and we slow to a stop.  They move out of the way and we continue on slowly.

There are more train tracks parallel to ours, with small machines riding them.  The are *shooting out nails* like a machine gun, occasionally emitting a *shotgun like blast* of metal.  I wonder what those blasts are.  We drive by the machines and the shoot as we go by, not at us specifically, they are just going in their own rhythm.  I duck down as we go by them, but they don't seem to have damaged the car.  On the seat I find a cluster of *small tacks,* which is what those shot gun blasts were.

Up ahead, the train tracks come to an abrupt end.  We derail and get out to continue on foot.  We follow a* path through the woods*.  The path eventually turns sharply to the right, and to the left is a *dirt cliff* with a 12 foot drop or so.  My brother tries to *push me over* the edge of the cliff.  I grab a tree, and try to pull him over the cliff.  Neither of us actually want to throw the other over, we're just screwing around.  My brother makes another attempt and sending me over the edge, and I try to get him over again as well, which almost works.  My brother ends up hanging from a tree root, in real danger of falling.

We both* let ourselves drop* and find ourselves in a kind of *dirt hallway.*  We follow it into an *underground house*.  It looks like the kind of place a homeless person would live, but I get the feeling it belongs to some sort of mystical creature, like a troll or something.  We check the place out and the cupboards and fridge are stocked with old, stale foodstuffs.  

The cupboards are packed with cans, and I see one can wrapped in a plastic bag.  I knock it to the floor as I'm reaching for it, and brown *beans* spill out the top of the open can.  The bag was to keep the unopened can fresh.  I put it back in the cupboard and check out the fridge.

In the fridge are old, stale chocolate bars.  I see some in the wrapper, and go to *eat some*, but upon closer inspection, they are all soggy and gross looking, and I change my mind.

I realize I'm dreaming here, and attempt find the *winning lottery numbers* for tonight's draw.  I see a lottery print out containing the winning numbers and check it out.  Unfortunately it contains the results of three lotteries I've never heard of, and there are too many sets of numbers to be of any use to me.

Next I check out the *newspaper*.  The paper usually has the winning numbers somewhere in the front, but this one doesn't have them.  Must be the wrong day's paper.  I look at the index and find "Lottery", then flip to the appropriate page.  I find the *numbers* and begin to write them down.  After writing down the first few numbers, I look back to the paper, and the numbers have changed.  I keep the the first ones I've written down, and jot down last ones, ignoring the first numbers (now different) that I'd already gotten 

We leave the house and see there are neighbouring houses.  This is no longer some troll house, it's a real house in a real neighbourhood, and we shouldn't be here.  We sneak off before anyone can see us there and calls the police.

had another boring dream where I was sleeping/dozing off as well.  Talk about lazy!  I'm dreaming about sleeping!


 *Penis Mushroom*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm in my parents house with my brother and some of his friends.  Wyatt from the cartoon Sixteen is there.  He's going to meet his girlfriend, and is rubbing *moisturizing lotion* into his hands and arms.  He's using way too much, and I tell him so, but he says that he isn't.  He the puts some on his face, way too much again.  His face is completely covered with thick cream, and he can't possibly rub it all in.  He scoops up the excess in his hand and flicks it into the kitchen sink.

I hear a girl say that one of the Page twins has some *magic mushrooms*.  I had tossed the mouldy results of my mushroom growing attempt in the compost heap by their house, and I go to check out what he has in the hopes that it somehow miraculously started to grow there.

I go over to see what he has, and it looks like a twisty psylocibe cubensis at first, but the I see it's just a couple of oyster mushrooms growing out of the base of a tree.  They look like penises.  The larger one looks really funny, with a nutsack shape at the base, and a really long, skinny penis protruding out of it, with a little head on the end and everything.

I think it's one of the *funniest* things I've ever seen, and up root it to show the guys.  I've going to give it to Wyatt and tell him to give it to his girlfriend as a gift.  As I'm walking along with the mushroom in hand, the shaft begins to slowly *retract* into the base of the mushroom.  I'm so surprised I drop it, and it pops back out a little, the sinks in again.  That just makes it even funnier, and I hope I can figure out how to make it do that.

As I was in the door of my house, I see a large *black spider* crawling out of the mushroom.  It looks like a raisin with legs.  I drop it and the spider crawls away underneath the stairs.  Another spider, this one brown, crawls out from the mushroom and scurries away underneath the steps as well. 

I go back into the kitchen and see Wyatt doing the dishes that I was supposed to do, and think that's cool. 

I've had some serious dry skin on my hands lately.  I started using hand cream, but that' only a temporary solution which seems to make it worse in the long run.  

Had another dream about mushrooms growing in that compost heap yesterday I never bothered posting.  I thought they were psylocibe cubensis as well at first, but they turned out to be Amanita Pantheria, which grow all over my home town.

----------


## bro

Congrats on getting lucid Cusp

Hmm, strange way to get lucid I must say...having a girl caress you in a car with your uncle ::shock:: ...oh well...weird things happen. The way you described the elctricity of her fingertips was very vivid.

Interesting rest of the dream, the shotgun blasts, the cliff and the underground house...I laughed about the soggy chocolate bars.

Ah, Lottery numbers, good idea! It's a shame you had trouble with it..things in dreams are pretty unstable. Were you able to recall them on waking?

Great "penis mushroom" dream...the part with your brother was priceles...getting all covered in lotion for his girl ::lol:: ..the way you described the mushrooms too had me laughing..i'd like to see one of those!...shame the mushroom couldn't keep it up till you got back. :wink2:

----------


## mark

ha ha ha I love the penis shrooms lol thats brilliant  Iwas laughing loads at that ha ha

Nice one on the lucids mate! I am seriously gonna have to try this lottery number thing...can you imagine winning  ::dreaming::

----------


## The Cusp

> Ah, Lottery numbers, good idea! It's a shame you had trouble with it..things in dreams are pretty unstable. Were you able to recall them on waking?



I was able to remember most of them, 5 out of 6.  Going to play them today.  Only remembered three of them clearly, the other's I'm not too sure about. but it's worth a try anyways.

----------


## raklet

LOL at the mushrooms.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Those were some _special_ mushrooms... goodness, imagine if they acted and looked like that 100% of the way in RL... they'd be sold in Spencers' everywhere!

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a weird railroad track, with like double tracks.  I like that picture.

There's some album cover where the shrooms like like penises (peni?)...I can't remember which one, but that's what that dream reminded me of.

----------


## The Cusp

I only got one number right from my dreamed up lottery numbers. :Sad: 

My dreams last night were to boring to write down, but I watched a bits of the movie Eight Legged Freaks, then went for a nap and had an appropriately themed dream.


 *Eight Legged Freaks*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap
 The town is being *invaded by giant spiders*, attacking and eating people.

The next thing I know, I'm pulling up to a *customer*'s house to sand her floors.  My partner doesn't seem to find anything odd with working during a giant spider attack, and I reluctantly go along with it.  Our customer is an old woman with a european accent.  She seems *oblivious* to the spider attack.  I try to explain to her what's happening, but she doesn't seem to get it.  She walks to the front door to see what's happening out there, and is *dragged off* by a giant spider.

I lock the door and run upstairs to where my partner has already started working.  I tell him to stop, but he's being stubborn.  I finally convince him that there is no point in working, since there is *nobody left to pay us*, not the mention the *vibration* from the machines will *attract the spiders*.  Then I notice he has the windows open to get some fresh air and let the dust out while he works.  I suddenly *remember* that I've *dreamed this scenario before*, and the spiders got in the open windows last time.  I quickly run about from room to room, closing all the windows.

I know we need to hide and take cover.  I consider the bathroom, but remember from the last dream that it didn't work out so well.  Instead we head to the *basement*, grabbing some food from the kitchen, since we may be down there for awhile.  I grab a bag of *sesame snaps*, and see a spider through the window that is so big, I can only see a small portion of it.

We hide out in the basement, and I'm having a hard time convincing my partner to *be quiet*.  I grab some sesame snaps to eat, but they aren't individually packages, and I find that odd.  They taste fine anyways.

As we sit there, I hear  the washer and dryer in the basement churning away, creating a lot of noise.  Just as I worry it will attract the spiders, I see some through the basement windows.  I run to *turn off* the machines, and we hide against the wall, out of sight from the windows.

A long time passes, and it seems the spiders have have moved away from the town.  I look out the window, and see several *hummers* cruising around in *flooded streets*, looking for *survivors*.  I recognize my old partner Shane, and open the window to call out to him.  He says they'll send someone down to get us.

A strange man walks down into the basement and drops a pair of brand new boots, which I need since I seem to have lost mine.  I suddenly remember from the *last dream* that after the spiders, there came a group of *body snatchers*, people taken over by the spiders, and realize my mistake.  I look around for a weapon while the man isn't looking, and find a pile *iron rods* with *spiked ends*.  I give one to my partner, and to a third guy who is now with us, and tell them to follow my lead.

The "*spider-man*" thinks we are *fooled*, since there is no way we should be able to know the truth about him, but I know better from my previous dream.  I *run him through* while he's not looking with my iron rod, a wound that would have instantly killed a normal man, but he *thrashes about* pulling the weapon out of my hands.  My companions stand there *staring*, *shocked*, and I have to *yell at them* to finish him off.  The *stab* him repeatedly until he stops moving.

The three of us head upstairs, our spiked iron rods in hand, and are greeted by a large group of spider people with *guns*.  We don't stand a chance, and *surrender*.  There is a woman who appears to be the leader, and she says "So you know the truth about us, how?"  I tell her I've seen this happen before.  "Then you were in Gaul two months ago during the first invasion?" she asks me.  I find the* timeline* odd, since it's been years since I had that dream.

The woman leads us into her hummer to take us somewhere unknown.  She begins to talk to me about the invasion, since I already seem to know a lot about it. She tells me they've *gotten stronger* since the last attempt, and that they're no longer susceptible to many of their *weaknesses*, like garlic.  I ask her "What about *silver nitrate*?  I seem to remember something about that."

The woman says they've grown *resistant* to it, and pulls out a plastic spray bottle.  She sprays the contents onto her hand, presumably silver nitrate, and it begins to *foam violently.*  I can see it *eating away* at her skin like acid, but not so bad as in the last dream.  She can definitely *tolerate* it.

I don't think I've actually dreamed of that before, was probably just making it up as I went, but I suppose it's possible.

----------


## mark

nice its a shame you didnt get lucid from that.

It had everything in it I loved it. Giant spiders, body snatchers and what seems like something from a vampire story (with the garlic and silver) oh and not forgetting food ha ha

----------


## ninja9578

@ the girl with warts on her breasts and tongue: eww  :tongue2: 

Looks like you're having a nice streak of lucid dreams recently.  I wish The Stones would come into my dreams for me.  What did they play?

----------


## The Cusp

Merry Christmas and all that stuff!





> I wish The Stones would come into my dreams for me.  What did they play?



I don't remember.  I was busy with the those girls while they were on stage.  I remember I could hear them, but don't recall what songs.


 *Monopoly on Time*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm in a small bar, sitting at a table with *Tyson*, when the waitress brings us a *monopoly board*.  We begin to *play for money,* each of us tossing a *quarter* in the pot for every space on the board we move.  At first we're using a *key chain* with six keys instead of dice.  We have an unreliable method of determining numbers from tossing the key chain.  It's taking too long to figure out what numbers we get from the key chain, and the waitress eventually brings us some *real dice*.

The pot has grown quite large, a small mountain of quarters, *several hundred dollars* worth.  The board is strange now, and we're racing to then end.  It looks like Tyson has a* big lead* on me, and I consider proposing a *new rule* that we have to role the exact number needed to move into the end square.  But then Tyson moves and I realize _I'm_ the one in the lead.  *I win the game* on my next turn.  I feel slightly bad for taking so much money from Tyson, then remember the majority of the money in the pot was put in by me, so it's not so bad.

I go up to the bar and see *Jason* there, he usual blond hair dyed brown, looking a lot like Rhade from Andromeda.  He says *Walkner* is outside, and I say I'll go take care of him.  On my way out, I have a run in with two big guys, and *bump chests* with one of them.  They are friends of Jason's who are just testing me, and I'm glad they're on our side.

I walk outside and see Walkner, sporting a large *goatee* and sitting on a *motorbike*.  As soon as he sees me, he rides off a short ways and turns to look back at me from a *safer distance*.  I take a couple steps in his direction, and he peels out of there.

-I find myself* back in time* with Tyson, and we are both* little kids again*.  We are planning to make lots of money somehow with our monopoly gambling game.

We're in the park next to out elementary school, with *twin versions of ourselves* and a few other kids.  Our twins are our normal child selves, while we retain all our grown up memories.  

There are some *dogs* in the park, and I let one sniff my hand before petting it.  As I pet the one dog, the other one walks by, and it looks very *dangerous*.  It's *eyes are red*, it's body pure black, and it's rear end is *shaped like a hornet's* back side.  The hornet dog belongs to Mel, and we walk off and talk for a bit.  She's got a crush on me because my adult confidence is showing, and the other kids recognize me as a leader.

We go into the *school*, and the teacher is calling the straglers into class.  I have better things to do here in the past than waste my time in elementary school, so I *hide* behind a closet door.  Just as I think I'm going to get away unnoticed, the teacher sees me and tell me to get into class.  I *joke* around with him as I walk reluctantly into class.  The teacher is trying to keep a disciplinarian attitude, but he* laughs* in spite of himself.  He wasn't expecting such *wit* from an elementary school kid.

I sit in class and Tyson and I begin to discuss our plans.  The teacher makes me *change seats* so we can't talk, but we do anyways once his back is turned.  He starts telling me about this new cellphone with two player Tetris capabilities, and we find ourselves holding cell phones.

I see the word Tetris on the screen, and I scroll through pages listing off other games such as The Legend of Zelda and Tiger Heli.  I begin discussing  the *computers* we have in the *future* with *Andre*, and he mistakenly thinks computers are something completely new.  I remind him about Amigas, Vic-20s and Commodore 64, and he quickly gets what I'm talking about.

Then Andre tells me that the *knowledge* to build computers came from a *virus*, and I the scene shifts to a man standing in a closed off garden.  We're back further in time, when the "computer virus" first *infected* man.  The man is waking around the garden in circles, holding a bird's nest.  I become the man for a moment, and consider wearing the *bird's nest* as a hat, then decide against it in case it has *parasites* that will get into my hair.

There is one section of the garden with dry hay all twirled up into what look like dozens of *rat holes*.  I suggest the man stick his arm into one of the holes, since it's a likely hiding place for the virus.  He's hesitant to do it, since the holes look very *unnatural*, and I suspect the viral infection will be *very painful* when it happens, *shredding the flesh of his hand*.


Another dream where I woke up, and fell asleep while I was recalling the first one.  I then fell back asleep and continued it.  I used to be able to do that all the time, seems I'm getting the hang of it again.

----------


## Moonbeam

That would be so cool to be able to go back in time knowing what we know now.   I've thought about that a lot.  Not just for the investment possibilities, I mean just to change how I did things.

There is a story like that, by some Russian author--he went back and got to re-live his life, but he never could change anything for some reason.

----------


## The Cusp

I love the plot in this dream.  The ending shocked even me!

 *Behind the Curtain*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm at a *huge party* at *Sarah*'s house.  I go to grab another beer, only to find someone has stolen the rest of my beer.  I'm looking around to see who's drinking the same brand, and asking people if they've seen who took it.  One of my friends tells me it was Marky, and leads me over to where he is.  Marky has all my beer in a garbage bag.  I take it back and put it in the fridge.

The next time I go for a beer, it's gone again.  I again go looking for it.  I come across the same guy who stole it last time, hiding in a parking lot.  He's got an open beer in each hand and is chugging them both down at the same time, spilling beer all over.  I run up and grab him, and he drops the last of my beer, spilling it on the ground.  

I grab him with one hand, and* punch him* in the face repeatedly with the other.  It's tiring me out, so I sit down on some steps to continue his beating.  As I'm working away on his face, *Christian's mother* walks up to us.  I think she'll get mad at me, but when I look down to what I'm doing, Marky's head is inside his shirt like a turtle.  I'm holding a metal hat strapped to his head and pounding away on that.  Christian's mother leaves, and I go for Marky's face again.  Never get between a Canadian and his beer!

Done disciplining the *beer thief*, I go back to the party, only to find the entire place *deserted*.  I wander around looking for people, wondering where everyone went in such a hurry, and also how I'm going to get home.  I search everywhere, but see no sign of anyone.

I keep exploring and climb some stairs outside to a long, elevated *wooden walkway.*  There are people dressed in dark blue *uniforms* with shiny silver buttons seated at table the entire length of if.  Steps lead down from the tables on either side to elaborate cottages, where these people are staying.  They're all listening to someone talk at the far end, who I can barely see.

I stand out like a sore thumb, not being in uniform, but I walk down the walkway trying to see what's going on.  I see *Jo-Anne* ahead, sitting with some overly good looking guy.  She *spins* around in her swivel chair, and I say hi to her as she's spinning, surprising her.  She looks* embarrassed* to be seen here, and is *afraid to talk* to me for some reason.  I leave this strange setting and walk into the main house, now a huge mansion.

It too is deserted, but I find a *secret door* leading to another area of the house.  There are a few people here who look surprised to see me.  I finally find a room with a bunch of guys watching a movie.  I enter and watch for a bit, and the movie turns into a *porno* at some point.  Someone reaches for my cock from behind, and I jump up disgusted, realizing it's a guy.  I leave the room, and snoop around some more.

I come to a room with a bunch of girls I know, all dressed *burlesque* style and carrying an assortment of *dildos*.  The are practicing some sort of *dance* routine.  What's odd is that I know these girls, and most of them would never do something like that in a million years.  A couple look embarrassed upon seeing me, but continue with their routine.  They are obviously being forced to do this for some reason, and it's clear most of them would rather not. 

I go back out into the hall, and am *confronted* by several people.  This is some sort of *secret society*, and they're up to something strange.  They tell me I shouldn't be here, and that I have to leave.  I demand to know why I was the only person at the party not to be invited into this secret society, but the don't answer me.  The just lead me away to the end of the driveway.

At the driveway, there is a piece of crap car waiting for me with two kids in the back seat.  They're forcing *Lana Lang* from Smallville to be my wife (Sweet!), and sending us off to a far off city to get rid of us.  We have to pretend to be a family.  I get in the car, and it begins to drive it's self.  I talk with Lana as we go, and she makes it clear she doesn't want to be doing this, but she has to obey the secret society.

We eventually arrive at our destination, and I notice the *diamonds* on the wedding rings they gave us are gone.  We're at a swampy patch of land with what looks to be the entrance to a mall in a mountainside.  As we get out, a horde of small ghost demons rises out of the ground, and I worry they've sent us here to our doom.  But the *demons* just stand there facing the entrance to the mall.  Lana and I walk through them, then turn to face the demons, who *howl* at us in greeting.

We enter into the mall, and Lana tells me we are supposed to work *menial* sales jobs in stores in the mall.  This strikes me as completely *useless*, because this isn't even a real mall, just a training ground for the secret society, and there aren't even any customers, but she insists we have to do what they say.  I notice a large *kiosk* in the hall, and it seems important, like there is something I have to do there.   I tell Lana I'm not going to do that dumb job, instead I'm going to turn this kiosk into a restaurant and serve food there.

As soon as I say that, it's like I've completed some sort of *secret task*, and everything around us suddenly *becomes more real.*  People *appear* and begin to walk around the mall.

Were now in a little* isolated village*, and everyone who lives works useless jobs on the surface, while they carry out secret tasks for the secret society, like *murdering* each other.  We settle into our new life there, and Lana complains to me about her job, and how the toilets are all backed up.  I ask her why she doesn't just fix them, and she says in a fearful voice "Because they have many *demotions* if I fail."  This place really creeps me out.

I'm walking down the street and pass the office of a private detective.  I over hear the detective inside talking to someone, and they are making plans to *kill Lana*.  I run off to Lana's store to warn her, and we try to come up with a plan to stop them.  She says she'll get *Bill* and *Dale* (from King of the Hill) to help, along with the general (Hank Hill's father).  I doubt they'll let insiders into this village, but then see Bill and Dale walking down the street.

There were a bunch or reeds and pussy willows, outside the detective's office, and I figure I can ambush them there.  Lana starts talking about the rules of this secret society, and how they value "outside" skills, not having to do with our dumb jobs here, that people keep hidden.  Skills like killing and stalking people.  She says they won't come after her until at least 11pm, so we take off to prepare our trap.

-I see our general walking down the street, discussing strategy with Dale.  A military man with the secret society, sees and recognizes the general, and curse his name.  He gets up to go set a trap for him.   I see the military guy digging a hole on a hill side, and an evil looking woman with black hair joins him.  As they are digging their hole, a short, squat cartoony general and Dave run by, trampling them, then run up the hill.

-I'm in an ancient, swampy *graveyard* with Lana.  We're discussing how we're going to stop her murder.  I take her hand to help her over a patch of water, then pull her towards me, burying a large *knife* in her chest.  She *dies* with a look of* shock* on her face.

I walk back into town, and all the townspeople *applaud me* as I pass.


Should have taken notes on that one, lost some detail.

----------


## mark

sweet dream man! I was laughing so much at the disciplining of the beer thieve ha ha

and as far as marrying Lana Lang...well that literally is a dream come true ha ha man she is fit as anything!

ha ha I was laughing at the mental dancers with the dildos ha ha :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That last dream was all over the place. Lol. Badass, though. And "forced" to marry Lana, eh? That's one shotgun wedding I'd be happy to oblige!  :Hi baby: 

And that Eight-Legged Freaks dream was awesome, too.  ::D:

----------


## raklet

> Never get between a Canadian and his beer!



Flashback to "Strange Brew"...  ::D: 





> I take her hand to help her over a patch of water, then pull her towards me, burying a large knife in her chest. She dies with a look of shock on her face.



Ooh, some husband you are!  






> Should have taken notes on that one, lost some detail.



Seriously!  You have some awesome recall.

----------


## Moonbeam

Crazy dream!  I can see why you were surprised by the ending; I didn't see that coming either.  I wonder why you did it.  You must have been brain-washed at some point, in some of the lost details.

I like reading you and O's dreams for the tips on how to take care of DC's that annoy you.  I do have my less violent pointing skill now (thanks to you), but still, it's encouraging.

----------


## raklet

> I do have my less violent pointing skill now (thanks to you), but still, it's encouraging.



Don't forget the #2 Pencil!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Don't forget the #2 Pencil!



That's right!  ::doh::  I may need that if I run into one who doesn't nicely disappear when I point at them.

I just wish I could kick some dream-ass like these guys do.  I guess I just don't have it in me.  Maybe I can shoot them.

----------


## Caradon

Some long dreams! That was great going after the guy that stole your beer.
It's kind of typical, that once getting the beer back the first time, it would disappear again like that.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


*DV Cabin*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I enter a remote *cabin* in a snowy forest in my hometown.  The entire inside of the cabin is covered with blue and white *post-it notes*, on top of each other, on the floor ceiling and walls.  Each paper note contains a* post from DV members*.  Newer posts are placed over top of older ones.

The first thing I notice is what looks to be a post from me in the middle of the floor.  I wonder how that can be, since I haven't been to that cabin in years.  Upon closer inspection, I see that someone had *quoted* one of my older posts.  I walk deeper into the cabin, and the *snow* from my boots soaks some of the paper posts on the floor, *ruining* them.

There are certain *rooms* in which I had made more posts than others, and I head into the one I had used the most in the past, curious to see if any of my posts have survived.  The section of wall I had been using is above a bed, but my posts have long since been* covered up* by newer ones.  I sit down on the bed and read the more recent posts in that section.


 *Various Work*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 I'm *working* in a large rental house.  As I head upstairs, someone asks me to gather up the loose *clothes* I find, since the inhabitants won't be able to get them after we've sanded.

I walk up a long winding staircase, and the first three floors are completely *empty*.  The place is huge, and I'm impressed by the square footage.  On the next floor, I see a girl's *bedroom*, which is very *neat and tidy*.  There are no clothes laying around other than the ones in a laundry hamper.  I consider taking those,  but leave them be, thinking there is no way I'm going to do their laundry for them.  Across the hall is a bedroom belonging to some guys.  It's as *messy* as the girl's bedroom was neat, with stuff strewn all over the floor, but still no clothes to be seen.

I go to the top floor, and it appears to be a *warehouse* full of *electronics* and *computers*.  The other guys working with me join me and are awed by the sheer volume of electronics gathered here.  We all run up to take a closer look, and I hear someone comment "*Boys and their toys...*"

The scene shifts to a *mall*, and we're now sitting at tables in the mall.  My *teacher, madame Boucher* gives us *essays* written by other students, and tells us to read them.  Mine is very *badly written* and makes *no sense*.  I try to get out of having to read this crap, but the teacher insists.

The teacher goes up to random students and asks them to say a word at random from what they are reading.  When my turn comes around, I can't find a single* noun* in my essay, and hesitate.  The teacher makes fun of me,  saying it's too difficult of a task for me.

That Madame Boucher... She was stern, yet funny.

----------


## mark

holly crap its hard enough to sift through the posts in here....its sounds a nightmare to do it via post it notes ha ha ::shock::  

well atleast you sound like you have a good job mate, sounds better then sitting at a desk all day lol

----------


## Moonbeam

> holly crap its hard enough to sift through the posts in here....its sounds a nightmare to do it via post it notes ha ha 
> l



Yea, the days before computers, these forums were so hard to manage...

----------


## Vex Kitten

You wrote an essay without nouns?
I wonder if that's even possible. *goes into geek mode and contemplates*

----------


## Moonbeam

> You wrote an essay without nouns?
> I wonder if that's even possible. *goes into geek mode and contemplates*



 ::lol::  It would have to be an desciptive, action-packed essay.

----------


## Sara

> I enter a remote cabin in a snowy forest in my hometown.  The entire inside of the cabin is covered with blue and white post-it notes, on top of each other, on the floor ceiling and walls.  Each paper note contains a post from DV members.  Newer posts are placed over top of older ones.



Haha, Moonbeam was right, this sounds a bit like my posts being written on notes before I got to post them on the forum. I had 'hardcopy' versions of message too  :smiley: 






> I go to the top floor, and it appears to be a warehouse full of electronics and computers.  We all run up to take a closer look, and I hear someone comment "*Boys and their toys...*"



LOL, could have been a real 'title' for a section like that in a warehouse.





> Yea, the days before computers, these forums were so hard to manage...



 ::rolllaugh:: 
Can you imagine being a mod in those days. You'd have to use a real pair of scissors to cut out the crap  ::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

*Three Tasks*
*or*
*My Two Cocks*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

I *wake up* in my bed to see my neighbours from across the hall standing by my computer.  The woman begins to ask me technical computer *questions*, and I have no idea what she's talking about.  "Why don't you tell me," I say to her, "You seem to know more about this stuff than I do."  She goes on about some program, talking about *scripts* and *classes*, and tells me I should download the *program* she's talking about from *Starshine*.com.

Her and her boyfriend walk over to my television, and set up a *Playstation 3*.  THey ask me if I've played some *go-kart* game, which the boyfriend likes, while she prefers some tactical game where you control some soldiers.  They both begin to play their games.

I'm wondering how they heck they got in here, when *my* *brother* walks in the front door, and I figure my brother must have let them in.  My brother joins the couple, then the all get up to leave.  As they are walking out the front door, I realize I'm dreaming!

I jump out of bed and run after them in the hall to ask them some *questions*.  I consider asking if any of them are named *Matt*, but anticipating a negative response, I ask if any of them know *PJ* instead.  "JP?" asks the woman.  "No, PJ." I tell her again.  "JP!" her boyfriend says.

"Yeah, whatever..." I tell them, "*Do you have a message for me?*".  The woman spits out a random word, and I *demand* they tell me the message.  She gives me a suitable response that I'm happy with.

Next I figure I'll try asking *Arne's questions*.  The hallway is suddenly full of people.  I ask all of them if anyone knows the *answer* top my questions.  A couple of people spit out *random words* again, and I keep asking until someone says "*Leona-ona-be-bona, banana-ramma-mi-mona, fee-fi-fo-ona, Leona!*"

Tired of this nonsense, I scan the people in the hall for someone to have *sex* with, and pick a *red head*.  I pick her up and she wraps her legs around my waist.  I carry her back inside and toss her on the bed.  We start to kiss, and I waste no time in *taking her pants off*, while she takes off mine.

She gets on top of me, and as I grab my cock to stick it in, I wonder if my real penis is as hard as my dream one, since I had *ahem* taken care of business before bed.  Just then I'm aware of my holding what i think is my real penis, which is only semi-erect.  I slide in my dream cock, and feel it on my "real" one as well.  My two cocks synch up in hardness, and we go at it.

-I wake up in my bed again and start taking notes on my dream in my notebook.  I have several false awakening, each time I go back to my notebook and attempt to write down what just happened.

I'm going to have to start doing reality checks every time I take notes from my dreams.  I spend a lot of dream time trying to take notes.

I don't think that second penis I was aware of was actually my real one, since my underwear wouldn't have had room for a full fledged erection.

Had another lucid I can't recall right now, but I didn't do anything with it.  It was brought on by eating.  I seem to get lucid quite a bit from eating in my dreams.

----------


## mark

ha ha  I laughed at the respnse of theDC when he almost breaks into some kind of song type thing.

and mate if that pic looks anything like the girl ...I would to lol  :wink2:  its a interesting point you make about the dream and real life. I think I would have to agree with what you describe lol

----------


## italianmonkey

so leona is bona (in dialectal italian:hot) and your banana(s) enjoyed mona (in dialectal italian.. "her")

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, Cusp! But I am gonna be so pissed if you get the message before I do!  

Not really.  That would be so cool.  But your DC's seem to make about as much sense as mine.

Lots of times I think I am feeling part of my real body in my dream, and sometimes it is messing me up with whatever I'm trying to do--but then when I wake up I realize it was just part of the dream,  and there was no way I was really feeling a body part.

Of course, this case may be different...I'm sure you know that happens during REM.

Go ahead and tell Arne what you did with that DC and see what he says.  He loves having sex with DC's, almost as much as touching trees.   ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

Had a great dream last night, but I didn't take any notes on it when I woke, and now it's mostly gone.  That's what i get for being lazy.

It was about these demons that lived in trees and were terrorizing a small town.  We had to fight them off with broadswords.

----------


## raklet

Happy Birthday Cusp

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Sounds exciting.

----------


## Moonbeam

It's Cusp's Birthday!?  

 :Party:  Have a good one!

----------


## mark

hey man shame about the recall it sounds like it would have been a good one.

and happy birthday mate  :smiley: 

 ::breakitdown::

----------


## italianmonkey

happy birthday cuspity

----------


## Caradon

LOL, that Lucid cracked me up.

Happy birthday!

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for the birthday wishes folks!  This dream does not reflect what i did for my birthday.

 *Drug Fiends*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I somehow end up in a crazy party in an apartment.  There are *drugs galore*, and everyone is doing coke while I keep to myself on the couch. The place gets *flooded* like that hotel scene from Fear and Loathing, but the party continues on.

*Toby* shows up and everyone follows him into the basement.  He has a *briefcase*, which is full of every type of drug imaginable, most of which I've never heard of.  I think he's selling them, but he just begins to hand them out to everyone.  He gets everyone to try some strange kind of drug but me, and they all put it in their mouths.

Toby begins to *freak out*, like he's going super saiyan, standing there screaming in a *steroidal rage*.  After he's worked himself up, he runs at one of the other guys.  The guy runs towards him as well, and they *smash* into each other head first, knocking each other to the ground.  They stand up, *blood* pouring down their crazed faces.  The other two guys with us also have blood streaming down their faces.  They're completely nuts, and I run out of the room.

Back upstairs, a girl has been building some sort of walkway out of logs and fallen trees across the flooded apartment.  For a moment, we're in Algonquin park, and her *bridge* is some old indian design, almost *crystaline in structure*, like superman's crystal fortress.  I see a shiny silver fish that has bitten the end of one of the branches of the bridge, and it's caught like on a fishing hook.  A smaller *shiny gold fish* half it's size is trying to eat it.

The girl who was building the bridge thanks me *sarcastically* for the help, and I help her with her work.  We're back in the apartment, and we build the bridge through a hall and into, and across a bedroom.  As we build it, we realize there is no water in the bedroom, and that the waters are slowly  receding.

Again, didn't take notes and lost a lot of the dream.

----------


## The Cusp

I don't suppose anyone remembers dreaming about Ostriches last month? 


Had a dream yesterday about "Mel's Hole" that I can't remember much of.  Was a good story that got my imagination going.  http://turbo.peteronline.net/melshole/


 *Beach Warriors*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm walking down the *beach* at night with some people, when we are accosted by a party of warriors.  Some *ninjas*, some *Mongol warriors* and a few others.  We run for it and lose sight of them momentarily as we round the corner of a large *stone hill.*

There is a door in the stone and we run inside, *locking the door* behind us.  We're in a large type of warehouse with concrete floors.  I notice another door and run over to slide the bolts shut, locking it as well.  I hear the warriors passing by outside.  They try the door we came in, lifting up a little ways like a *garage door* before the lock stops it from moving.

We stand there being quite, in the hopes that they will move on.  Suddenly I see one of the Mongols opening a double *glass door* I hadn't noticed before.  He closes it again as he says something to his companion, and I run up and lock it while he's not looking.  Unfortunately, the door is only glass, and they *smash* the bottom panel and begin to crawl through.

As the warriors approach us, hundreds of men in *black and beige robes* begin to appear out of thin air around the warriors, completely *surrounding* them.  The robed figures tell the warriors that they are *cursed*, and if they don't leave, they too will be forced to share their *fate.*

Not liking these robed figures anymore than the warriors, I notice a door in the back of the room and run into it with my companions.  On the other side is a *dressing room*, full of costumes and make up, with a few people walking about.  This is a *theatre company*.

One of the guys tells me they used their theatrical talents to scare away the intruders.  Them appearing out of thin air was only a *special effect*.


 *Jewel Hunting*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm outside with a bunch of people from my high school.  We deep in a wooded area and there is an *abandoned building* there, some kind of a resort.  We had arrived there by school bus.

We see a* meteor streaking through the sky*, leaving a long plume of thick gray smoke in it's wake.  The meteor starts to breakup, and the smaller pieces break up as well, each one leaving a trail of smoke.

My view shifts to above the falling meteorites as they come crashing down to earth, and each one is leaving an identical plume of *smoke*, a *tight gray spiral* that looks like a slinky.  The meteorites all crash into the decrepit building.  Thinking how cool it would be to own a meteorite, I rush into the building, but the *heat and flames* from the crash is too much.  We wait outside for awhile until things *cool down*.

When we go inside, we see rows of bookshelves with *holes* punched in them from the meteors.  Everything is a mess, and the rubble is still smouldering.  Mel and I begin to search for the impacted meteorites, looking where the holes are, but we can't find anything.  We *search* the entire place, and can't figure out why there is nothing to be found.

Sarah call us over and says she's found some.  Stuck on the back of the bookcase in a *purple goo* are an assortment of *gemstones* of different sizes, some cut, some round and polished, all of them beautiful.  We begin to collect them, and I'm careful to leave the purple ooze attached to mine, since it's part of the meteor.

It's like an *easter egg hunt* now, all of us trying to gather up as many as we can before the others find them.  I rip out gemstone after gemstone, setting them aside on a table, but when I turn to scoop them all up, they're gone.  I ask who stole them, but Sarah hands me a small *pouch* that attaches to your belt, stuffed with my gemstones.  "*Cool, like Indiana Jones!*" I say.

We've cleared out all the obvious gems, and I remember some holes I'd seen punched in the base of the bookshelves.  I *kick in* the base of one bookshelf and collect a few more gems.  Then I move on to the next bookshelf, but someone has lined the bottom with books so I can't see where the holes are anymore.  I paw the books aside looking for impact holes, when *John Lithgow* begins to give me shit for messing up his books.  We argue for a bit, then I ignore him and continue my search.



 *My First Time Skiing*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm at a ski lodge, at the top of the hill, about to try *skiing for the first time ever.*  It's only a *beginner's hill*, which is perfect for me.  I go down the hill and seem to be doing well.  I don't cut from side to side, but instead *bomb down the hill* without incident.  I ride the ski lift back to the top and bomb down the hill again.

I go into the lodge and meet *Joel*, who is working there.  I notice the front of my jeans are a *filthy* brown, and I figure it must have something to do with skiing.  I look around and everyone else's pants are filthy in the same area.  Joel tell me it's the *last run* of the day, and asks some other people if they will keep an eye on me while I can ski since I'm a beginner.  The other skiers look *pissed* that they have to *waste* the last run of the day with me on the bunny slope.

We walk down a hallway that turns into a ski hill, and everyone begins to ski down.  As I ski down the hill, I wonder  how I'm going to get home.  I notice the ski lift, and remember it runs all the way back to my hometown.  I think that might be how I got here, but I'm not sure.  My vision follows the ski lift into the mountains, dropping down to a ledge where there are three people standing.

These people on the snowy mountain ridge are on some sort of *quest*, like the scene from LOTR, and each of them embodies a different* element*, *Wood, Metal, and Fire*.  I shift back to the lodge and see a small square box with a figurine inside.  The guys from the mountain top are there as well, and one of them gives the other a gift of a huge wooden *war hammer*, made of exotic wood, exquisitely carved an polished.  The end of the hammer is encased in crystal or glass, and the man raises the hammer above his head and *smashes* it against the floor.  I expect the casing to smash, but it stays *intact*.

I pick up the boxed figurine and read it.  It say this character's element is metal, for *destroying enemies*.  Someone walks by and comments about those figurines being for kids who don't know how to ski.  It's some kind of role playing game.  Next I see an *internet forum* where people are discussing the game.  Apparently they get points to build their characters by how much time they spend on the slopes.  People are comparing strategies of how many runs they can make in a day versus how how difficult the runs are to maximize their *character points*.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


*Newman!*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I'm supposed to be making an *exchange* with some *mafia* type people, but I don't have the *package* I'm supposed to deliver.  The mafia is not at all happy that I've misplaced my package.  Just as they're *threatening* to get violent, I become lucid for a moment.  Just long enough to summon a random package and hand it to them.

Unfortunately, my summoned package wasn't good enough for them, and they tell me I had better find the original package.  I really have no idea where it could have went, when Newman from Seinfeld tells me he may be able to help.

He's going to set us up with the *inner mailman circle*.  We have to meet a group of mailmen in a pizza place, who will tell us where to find another group of mailmen who _might_ know about our package.

We enter the pizza joint and sit down at a table.  A fat guy sitting next to me looks at me expectantly, and I hand him a piece of paper detailing what I'm looking for.  He then hands me a *note* with his *demands*, mostly food.  I ask the guy with me if he thinks it's worth it.  After all, his demands are just so he'll tell where and who the other mailmen are who might know what we want.

----------


## raklet

I like the addition of the color coded legend at the top of the newman dream.  There are so many color schemes floating around now that it is hard to remember what is what.

----------


## mark

nice one on the moment of lucidity, and its cool the blokes demands were food  ::lol:: 

is that the scientist for jurassic park in the picture?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, that was an odd dream, your mafia people definitely are different from my mafia people. Do you remember what kinds of food he wanted? 

Personally, I like the color code key, even if I can't remember every color, most of the time in the DJ you leave some hint as to what type of dream that color is.

----------


## ninja9578

> is that the scientist for jurassic park in the picture?



That's the same guy who played Newman.  Nice dream, I wanna be in the inner mailman circle  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha @ "My two cocks."  ::chuckle:: 
Usually, if I focus on the real world, too much, while I'm lucid, I'll end up waking up. Nice job, being able to stay in there, like ya did. And that gemstones dream sounds awesome. That would be so tight to see the meteors fall to Earth and be able to go around searching for them. I should make it a point, while lucid, to have a meteor come down, track it down, and see what comes out of it.  ::cooler:: 

And Happy Birthday, man! Sorry I'm late. I had no idea.  ::breakitdown::

----------


## The Cusp

I've been putting my color code at the top of each page for awhile now, or at least at the top of my first dream of each page.





> is that the scientist for jurassic park in the picture?



I forgot he was in Jurassic Park.  Can't picture him as a scientist.





> Hahaha @ "My two cocks."
> Usually, if I focus on the real world, too much, while I'm lucid, I'll end up waking up. Nice job, being able to stay in there, like ya did.



I had good reason to stay in that dream!



 *Psycho Chick*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I wake up from my *nap* and notice I left the *door* to my apartment is *ajar*.  I close it and look around to see if anyone snuck in while I was asleep.  I see a pile of *squashed oranges* on the floor, some more oranges in the open microwave, and yet more oranges in the open oven.  I pick up a few of the oranges off the floor and* suck the juice* out of them.

Clearly someone has been in here, and I look around to see if they stole anything.  In the living room, I find a *hot blond girl*.  I try to put my arms around her, but she *pushes me away* saying that she's hiding from the police, and asks if she can hide here.  She had rambled off a list of seriously nasty crimes she had committed, and I again try to put my arms around her, saying she can stay if...

She pulls away again, telling me no way, so I tell her *too bad*, she has to go.  *She won't go*, and as I'm trying to get her to leave, her father and brother show up.  I yell at them all to *get out*, but the father and brother pick up empty beer bottles and hold them up ready to hit me, *threatening me*.  I pick up a beer bottle of my own and we stand there in a *mexican standoff*.  

They end up looking away for a moment, and I *smash* the father in the head, breaking the beer bottle, then *stab* the brother *in the throat* with the shattered remains, all in one swift move.  I look to the girl who is now standing there *naked*, having *her period* and *bleeding* down her legs.  She says she's going to get her blood all over me and my apartment and tell the police I *assaulted* her.

I fall back, grab my cell phone and dial *911*.  The girl advances on my trying to get the phone out of my hands.  She attacks me, getting her blood all over, and I eventually *punch her in the face*, dropping her to the ground, and try to explain to 911 what just happened.


*How to Deal with Bullies*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm in a *school yard*, and I join in a baseball game.  As the other team comes in off the field, I borrow a baseball glove off one of the other players.  

I notice a girl being *picked on* by the other kids because she's new.  She *stands up for herself*, not taking any shit, and yells at the other kids who were making fun of her, making a big scene.  She goes on and on, finally saying "This is my sister and my brother".  Her younger sister and older brother stand on either side of her.

Her brother grabs one of the meanest kids and *drags him off* into a car.  I get in with them and we drive off with the *bully.*  We eventually pull over and toss the bull in the middle of the road.  He just lays there, and there is *fast food cup* in the road in front of him.  As I look down the road, I see several other fast food cups, lined up in the middle of the road.  Apparently our plan is is that when a car comes along, it will hit the cups and *soak the bully*.  

There is a fork in the road, and on the other section of road, the brother has *painted the road* mostly white, with small patches of cement showing, making it hard to see how the road goes.  There are *Danger/Warning sings* painted in the road as well, along with *fake turns* and fake painted *speed bumps*.  

The brother hides in wait for a car to come along.  Before long I see him pushing *a car full of girls* up a hill.  The girls all get out, and the brother begins the *roll us a joint*.  The girls pull out a bag and add to it, then ask me if I'm going to *pitch in*.   I pull out my bag and throw in as well  

It's been months since I've stopped smoking pot.  Methinks it's time to start again.   I'm jonesin'!


 *Fragments: Drinkin'!*-In my apartment, when my uncle asks me to try some alcohol.  I take a sip and hold it in my mouth, not tasting anything at first.  Then I get a slight minty aftertaste, kind of like a sugarless diabetic candy.

-I'm at a lot where a bunch of homeless people live.  I enter a shack and accidentally ruin the makeshift door.  The guy who lives there is mad at first, but then invites me inside to try some of his homemade hooch.  It's very good, like the fruit wines I like to drink.

----------


## raklet

"Psycho Chick" says it all.  That is seriously devious to bleed all over you and then claim assault. 

LOL at the dream logic for soaking the bully with fast food cups.  I got a good chuckle from that one.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Psycho chick was messed up... you know mark had a psycho girl in his dream last night too... weird. But seriously, bleeding on you? Gross... 

The other dreams were random, but redoing a road had to be fun~

----------


## The Cusp

> Psycho chick was messed up... you know mark had a psycho girl in his dream last night too... weird. But seriously, bleeding on you? Gross...



I know!  Must have come from me watching the movie Superbad not too long ago.  There was a scene where the guy was dancing with a girl.  She was grinding his leg and bled all over him.

----------


## mark

oh man the pshyco girl dream was mad! lol I laugh so much at the way you deal with your aggressive DCs especially the beer bottle bit, do you know what influences them?

That part were she starts bleeding all over is not nice at all...yuk

----------


## The Cusp

*Museum of Heroes*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
Some long plot with all the characters from heroes, too many to remember.  I'm riding down the street one one of those long skinny* skateboards*, sitting on it and propelling myself along very fast with my *powers*.  I keep hitting *speed bumps* in the road which almost knock me off my board. 

I arrive at my house, and walk around the side where there are about a dozen *strange plants* with large alien looking flowers.  I walk through them, and someone warns me to look out for the spiders.  I look behind me and see I just walked through a huge tangle of spider webs full of large *spiders* bigger than my hand.  I check to see if I have any on me, and see I'm covered in *insects*, and quickly brush them off.

Next, we were in a *museum*, and there were these bi-pedal *mech robots* lurking about, from another planet and planning an *invasion*.

I'm standing with a girl, in wait for the enemy.  Both of us have powers.  We wait, but nothing happens, and we begin to grow impatient.  There are these two display *mannequins* of robots in front of us.  The girl with my uses her super speed to run up to the robots and* decapitates* them with a karate chop.

Outside, the killer mech robots begin to *panic*, saying that they have been discovered.  Apparently the mannequins were covert units awaiting the invasion.  Hundreds of robots line up single file and blast off to their home planet in at *fast forward* speed.

Now I'm in an large apartment with *Claire* from heroes.  She's lounging on the couch, but every time I look around, the apartment gets smaller.  I figure we're in some sort of *pocket dimension* being created by Claire, but she doesn't realize it.  

I try to tell her about the pocket dimension, but before I can I see *Mika*.  The ground beneath his feet opens in a shimmering portal, and he gets pulled through against his will by his mother, who is some sort of *Aztec priestess*.   

I think this dream turned blended into the next one, but I can't remember the connecting part



*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm on a quest with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and *Casey Jones*.  We end up at my parents house, and are watching the first TMNT *movie*.  This way, we know what we're up against in the future and will know to avoid the dangers and pitfalls we see in the movie.

My parents tell me it's time for dinner, and that everyone has to leave.  I try to tell them the importance of what we're trying to do, but there's no arguing with them.  I tell the Turtles to fast forward to the end so the know what to expect.

Casey Jones fast forwards the tape, and when he presses play again, he over shot the end of the movie.  What's playing is a recording of a literal *freak show.*  It shows people with *tattoos* and *piercings* pulling away thier lips, exposing their *skeletal jaws*.  A guy and a girl both do this, and begin to* kiss* with lots of *tongue*.  Casey Jones is fascinated by this.

Now some friends, my brother and I decide to make our own Ninja turtles movie.  As we *act* out the scenes, someone runs a polisher on the floor, throwing up a lot of dust that somehow *records images* of us on the screens used by the polisher.

We climb a fence onto some crates and see an army of *ninjas* below us.  The guy in the scene with me goes to rush in, but I tell him this is the part where we do a group cheer thing.  We put our our fists together, give a little yell, and launch ourself into the ninjas, kicking some major ass.

The final scene is in my basement.  I see Jody hiding in an alcove, and figure he must be playing *Shredder*.  I yell out "Shredder!" and we *fight* with *plastic baseball bats*.  After our fight is done, I see the *video camera* sitting in the window, with nobody working it.  It was pointed in one direction, and didn't capture most of our action.

Just then Sargent Slaughter walks in, and I realize he was supposed to be playing Shredder.  Again I yell out "Shredder!" as I hold my plastic bat in the air.  He picks up a bat of his own, and wanders off to the corner and begins to beat on a pile of cardboard boxes.

At this point, I notice there *pink fiberglass insulation* floating in the air, like a snow storm, and I figure the scene is ruined.  We can hardly breath and head upstairs.  At the top of the stairs, I see broken heating duct, and figure that's where the insulation was coming from.  I open the door to go outside and there is a pink fiberglass storm happening outside.  Again, it's flying by like a heavy snow, but there are also large clouds of insulation being carried along by the strong winds.  Visibility is very poor to there being so much pink stuff flying around.

I go upstairs to my room and gather up what we've recorded of our film.  There are several torn and ragged polisher screens with images captured on them, and some video tapes we made.  I hand them over to some guy, and he tells me he can't do anything with these.

Been a Ninja Turtle Fan since way back in the day.

----------


## raklet

skeletal jaws....kissing with lots of tongue...sounds disgusting.

Being a ninja turtle and beating people up, awesome.  I always enjoy your dreams - so detailed and action packed.

----------


## The Cusp

Was a gory night of dreaming last night.  So much blood!


*Strange Skies*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
It's *late at night*, and I'm walking through park with *Sean* and *Jason*.  We stand by a tiny little building and a *helicopter* shines a* spotlight* on me.  I run around teh back of the building and hide until the helicopter passes.

As I watch the helicopter leave, I notice what looks to be a *shooting star* in the sky.  As i watch it travel, it suddenly changes directions and speeds up out of sight.  Wondering what the hell that was, I scan the skies and see more of them.  They're flying around in very erratic patterns, way too fast to be any conventional craft.  

I tell Sean and Jason to look, but they don't see anything out of the ordinary,  Then I see a *bright red light* in the sky.  It splinters into smaller red lights which form into a circle and move about.  The red lights keep changing formation, sometime forming a straight line, other times a circle, and zooms all over the sky.

Sean say there is an *Observatory* in the building with a large screen where we will be able to see better.  I doubt it will be open this late, but when we walk around to the door, it's open.  Inside is a professional hockey player with *no arms* sitting in a chair watching hockey on the television.  He's watching the game where he tried to play without his arms.  On the screen I him in on his team's bench, with hands *stitched* onto his *stumps.*  The stumps are* bleeding profusely*, soaking his jersey.

The armless hockey player was here first, and I hate hockey, so I go back outside to watch the skies.  When I leave the building, I find myself at an* outdoor concert.*  There  are several of my high school buddies sitting in chairs watching the show.  I walk up to Chunk and Muldoon, and start telling them what I had seen in the sky.

We all look up and watch the star ships dancing through the night sky.  I notice some clusters of* stars* that form classic five pointed star shapes.


*Survivor: Crocodile Edition*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm a contestant on the show *Survivor*.  We're all gathered at the deep end of a pool, behind a diving board.  In the pool are about *50 crocodiles*.  Our *challenge* is to make it across to the other side of the pool alive.

The *evil white Hiro, Adam* is with us.  He takes a quick look at the pool, then runs up the diving board and launches himself into the water.  He swims the length of the pool, crocodiles close behind him.  As he pulls himself out of the other end of the pool, three crocs *bite him*, but he shakes them off, *bleeding* from his bites.  All the other contestants go one after the other, leaving me as the last person to swim the gauntlet.

As I'm looking into the crocodile infested waters, Adam jumps into the far end of the pool, *attracting* all the crocodiles to him.  Again, he get bitten as he climbs out of the pool, disappearing under a mass of crocs.  He bursts out of the crocodile pile-up, sending them flying, bleeding from dozens of bites.  Adam then* lures* the crocodiles away from the pool, leaving the way clear for me.

I climb the diving board and dive into the pool.  I swim as fast as I can across to the other side, but I have the uneasy feeling that it's too easy, like I'm not trying hard enough with out the crocs there.  I get out of the water and the crocs are all gone.  There is a *strong river* just beyond the pool, and Adam had led all the crocodiles into the river where they got *washed away*.

All the contestants sit by the side of the pool, and Adam says to me that I made the *final three*.  I look around at all the other people, at least a dozen, and ask him if he's sure, since there are so many people left.  But he seems confident I'm in.  I look around at the others, and think my odds against any two of these people are pretty good.


*Psycho Sisters*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
There is a mentally handicapped couple that are in the midst of* breaking up*.  They seem more like wacky Kids in the Hall characters than retards, and the way they talk if very funny.  They agree to break up, and walk down the hall together.

As they pass the *bathroom*, they notice it's* filthy*, covered with *hair* everywhere.  The guy says he can't leave it like that, and starts to *clean* the bathroom.  The girl watches him and lets out a little sigh.  She obviously still has feelings for him.  The girls walks off to the living room, while the guy cleans up the mess.

The guy in the bathroom is now a normal girl, and there are *horrible screams* coming from the living room.  The girl in the bathroom looks down the hall to see the *dead bodies* strews about the living room, her family all dead.  There is a girl with brown hair *drilling* into one of the dead bodies, splattering *blood and gore* everywhere.  There is blood all over the wall and pools of blood on the floor.

The brunette advances on the girl in the bathroom, holding some sort of electric egg beater with blades on the end.  The blond girl in the bathroom grabs it from her hands before the other one has a chance to attack her.  The evil brunette yells out to her sister in the other room that she's going to need help, and the blond runs outside by the pool.

The psycho sisters have cut off her escape, and are closing in from both sides.  The blond soon to be victim reaches into her pocket and pulls out an *old fashioned key*.  The scene pauses like this is some movies, and there is a flash back to the end of the first movie (This is the sequel) where the girl acquired the key.  The person handing it to her says it's a *magic key* that will allow anyone to be able to see her from great distances.  

Next another girl appears out of nowhere, and looks at the frozen scene before her.  She sees her friend is in trouble, and runs off to find help.  The scene unfreezes, and the sisters are examining a prepackaged box of tools for killing.  In the bottom of the box is a long package that says to use this for sexual killings.

----------


## ninja9578

You should write horror movies  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

_The Shining_ twins!  Those scared me out of a dream recently.

----------


## mark

Good stuff mate! I like that shy dream with the lights! reminds me of all the ufi stories I have heard.

Those girls from the shining are freaky, I swear the most scary things in horror are little girls especially if they are Japanese lol

----------


## AURON

been a while since I stopped by and I see I've been missing out!  Psycho Chick was awesome...well minus the menstrual action and Survivor: Crocodile Edition should be a comedy skit! nice.

----------


## moe007

> I wake up from my *nap* and notice I left the *door* to my apartment is *ajar*.  I close it and look around to see if anyone snuck in while I was asleep.  I see a pile of *squashed oranges* on the floor, some more oranges in the open microwave, and yet more oranges in the open oven.  I pick up a few of the oranges off the floor and* suck the juice* out of them.
> 
> Clearly someone has been in here, and I look around to see if they stole anything.  In the living room, I find a *hot blond girl*.  I try to put my arms around her, but she *pushes me away* saying that she's hiding from the police, and asks if she can hide here.  She had rambled off a list of seriously nasty crimes she had committed, and I again try to put my arms around her, saying she can stay if...[/COLOR]
> 
> She pulls away again, telling me no way, so I tell her *too bad*, she has to go.  *She won't go*, and as I'm trying to get her to leave, her father and brother show up.  I yell at them all to *get out*, but the father and brother pick up empty beer bottles and hold them up ready to hit me, *threatening me*.  I pick up a beer bottle of my own and we stand there in a *mexican standoff*.  
> 
> They end up looking away for a moment, and I *smash* the father in the head, breaking the beer bottle, then *stab* the brother *in the throat* with the shattered remains, all in one swift move.  I look to the girl who is now standing there *naked*, having *her period* and *bleeding* down her legs.  She says she's going to get her blood all over me and my apartment and tell the police I *assaulted* her.
> 
> I fall back, grab my cell phone and dial *911*.  The girl advances on my trying to get the phone out of my hands.  She attacks me, getting her blood all over, and I eventually *punch her in the face*, dropping her to the ground, and try to explain to 911 what just happened.



Omfg that made me fucking crack up. Thats so funny. I love how you had the mexican stand off hahahaha.  ::banana:: 

But the girl bleeding on you. Eww. Thats nasty, that would have been enough to make me lucid.

----------


## The Cusp

> But the girl bleeding on you. Eww. Thats nasty, that would have been enough to make me lucid.



Yeah, I'm missing so many obvious dream signs lately.  Of course stuff like that seems perfectly normal to me at the time.


I actually had a Harry Potter dream last night, which is strange, because I'm not into Harry Potter at all.  Don't remember much of it, other than being in a classroom at Hogwarts and most of the main characters were there, along with my parents.


*Dark Labyrinth*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm in a *labyrinth*, and it's *pitch black*.  I can barely see a foot in front of me.  As I'm making my way though the maze, two kids run up and begin to *punch me* in the face, taking me completely by surprise.  As soon as I get ready to fight back, they disappear back into the darkness and *laugh at me*.  I can hear them running about, circling around me, but I can't see them in the dark.

Now I begin to throw* jabs* into the darkness in front of me as I walk, hoping to surprise anyone who sneaks up on me.  I walk a little ways, and again someone runs up and begins to *punch me* in the face.  I punch back, but their *reach* is much longer than mine, and I don't connect with anything.  I let loose with a high *front kick* and hit someone I can't see, throwing them back.  I hear a thud as they land on the stones, and then I hear them scamper off.

I continue making my way through the labyrinth, giving up on my jabs, and instead holding my fists in front of my face *defensively.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm on a quest with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and *Casey Jones*.  We end up at my parents house, and are watching the first TMNT *movie*.  This way, we know what we're up against in the future and will know to avoid the dangers and pitfalls we see in the movie.
> 
> My parents tell me it's time for dinner, and that everyone has to leave. I try to tell them the importance of what we're trying to do, but there's no arguing with them. I tell the Turtles to fast forward to the end so the know what to expect.



 Hahahaha. That reminds me of this scene from _Spaceballs_  ::lmao:: 

 And I love the cameo by Sergeant Slaughter. Haha.





> *Psycho Sisters*
> *Clarity*: 8/10
> *Importance*: 5/10
> *Sleep*: Good



Disturbingly awesome dream.  ::cooler:: 





> *Dark Labyrinth*
> *Clarity*: 6/10
> *Importance*: 4/10
> *Sleep*: Good



Wow. That would piss me the hell off. Lol. Damn invisible brats. I've always been fascinated with labyrinths (that picture is from the actual movie _Labyrinth_, isn't it?) so I can imagine how creepy that dream might have been.

Interesting that you had a Labyrinth dream after using a _The Shining_ image for your previous dream (which has a labyrinth at the end of the movie.)

----------


## mark

cusp your dreams are hilarious ha ha ha I laughed so much at that! I now I shouldnt but that was just great!  ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

Entertaining dreams. That armless Hockey player was great. I would have been scared in that crocodile dream. Crocodiles and bears and bears get to me the most. 

And psycho sisters wow, That was the kind you wake up from thinking holy shit what was that all about.

----------


## Viperfox

The dark labyrinth one sounded like it sucked. Do like I do: get night vision.

-VF

----------


## Lucidbulbs

O.O Last nights dream sounded annoying... I think I'd start running blindly after them if that was the case...

Don't you always find it funny that even things you're not into become the main base of your dreams at times?

----------


## Moonbeam

I hate dreams where you can't see.  That maze pic is beautiful.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Yeah, that labyrinth picture looks to be a digital rendering of the one from the movie Labyrinth.

That dream wasn't annoying at all.  I was really into trying to come up with a good way to deal with the situation.  Takes more than a few punches to the head to slow me down!





> Hahahaha. That reminds me of this scene from _Spaceballs_ 
> 
> Interesting that you had a Labyrinth dream after using a _The Shining_ image for your previous dream (which has a labyrinth at the end of the movie.)



OMG!  I completely forgot about that scene, but it was very much like that.  Good thing Casey didn't stop in on the "now" portion.  That would have been hard to describe.

And I had forgotten about that labyrinth scene from The Shinning as well.  Using that pic may very well be what inspired that dream.





> Don't you always find it funny that even things you're not into become the main base of your dreams at times?



Yeah, that Harry Potter dream took me completely by surprise.  It still seems weird that I would dream of that.





> cusp your dreams are hilarious ha ha ha I laughed so much at that! I now I shouldnt but that was just great!



I'm glad you find them entertaining.  I do have boring dreams as well, but I don't usually post them unless I'm having a dry spell with my recall.


Here another dream from last night that's mildly entertaining.  I thought it was only going to be a fragment, but it seems I remember enough of it to call it a proper dream.


*Chicken Dance*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
I'm playing some sort of *real life video game*.  I go back and forth between walking around, and an overview with really primitive *blockish graphics*.  I enter into a cave through the poor graphics part, and see a poor square representation of a *tunnel*.  

Inside the tunnel is a woman who gives me a *mini-quest*.  She shows me a pile of *feathers with straps*, and I know instinctively I'm supposed to put them on and *dance around like a bird*.  There is an indian headdress, and a bunch of single feathers on elastics to put around my wrists, ankles, elbows, shoulders, pretty much everywhere.

I can see the dance I'm supposed to do in my mind, with my arms tucked in, flapping like *wings*, and doing my best *bird imitation*.  It's both solemnly *serimonial* and *ridiculous* at the same time.

The dream ended before I had a chance to try on the costume.  I'm not sure if I actually would have went through with it or not.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I can see the dance I'm supposed to do in my mind, with my arms tucked in, flapping like *wings*, and doing my best *bird imitation*. It's both solemnly *serimonial* and *ridiculous* at the same time.



 ::lol::  And this is a good place to end my evening!  Thanks for the laugh, Cusp!

(Hey--you have heard about the new dream-journal video contest, haven't you... ::lol::  sorry I couldn't resist.)

----------


## The Cusp

I forgot to set my alarm and slept in.  I totally missed work.  Slept for 12 hours!  Lost some good dreams to taking FA dream notes.  And of course waking myself up by kicking the wall didn't help with my recall any.





> (Hey--you have heard about the new dream-journal video contest, haven't you... sorry I couldn't resist.)



Yeah, that chicken dance would have made a good video DJ entry.


*Kicking the Wall*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Deep

I'm on some kind of outdoor *game show*, with a *smarmy host*.  There is a huge *race track* for remote controlled cars, and the host picks three of us to race on it.  I'm one of the three, and I choose the *motor bike*, while the other two get cars.  The control mechanism is hard to figure out, consisting only of buttons, and my bike *wipes out* a few times before I get the hang of it, but I end up *winning* the race.

Now the host asks a trivia question "At the end of Blade 2, will Blade fight the 11 vampire leaders?".  I yell out no, but the host picks a woman to answer.  I whisper to her "No, no, no!" but she answers yes anyways.  Her prize would have been a popsicle.

Now the host pulls out a *soccer ball*, and we split up into two teams.  The host throws the ball at me, and I hit it with my head back towards the hose.  He jumps up in the air and nails the ball with this amazing arial *spinning kick*. We move down the field and the ball gets passed back to me.  I go to pass it back, but my kick goes astray, and the other team gets possession of the ball.

*Jo-Anne* gets the ball, and dekes by my to the right.  I kick at the ball as she goes by, really reaching for it with my leg, and as I kick the ball...
 
*I end up kicking the wall beside my bed*!  Almost broke my toe!  Plus I woke up my neighbours above and below me.  Good thing I was sleeping alone!  


*Hangin' with LucidBulbs*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Deep

 I see *LucidBulbs* as a *fetal infant* still inside her mother's *womb*.  She's talking to me and tells me to go meet her at the mall.  

I meet up with LucidBulbs at the mall, and she *introduces* to her friends.  Her female friends are all falling over themselves to *hit on me*.  We go to a *dance bar* inside the mall.  I'm dancing with LucidBulbs, but at some point, I turn around and she's *gone*.  In her place is one of her friends who's hitting on me.  This happens over and over, every time I turn around, the girl I was just with is gone, replaced by a different one who's all over me.

One of the girls I was with before sees me with another girl, and she gets *rip roaring mad*.  In fact, she' so angry, she begins to *transform*!  Her hair turns a *fiery red*, she sprouts *two extra arms*, and her lower half turns into the *body of a giant spider*!  Once her transformation is complete, she growls "*I'll tear him apart!!!*"

I somehow lose the girl I was currently with, and stand in the bar alone, looking around.  I see the spider girl, and lucky for me, she's seems to have changed her mind about killing me.  She dancing up a storm on the dance floor, and she's an *amazing dancer*.  

Bored by myself, I leave the bar to go looking for LucidBulbs.  In the mall I see a guy I recognize from a previous dream, and some people are asking him to get them some *weed*.  I walk up to him and say "Tim?", unsure of his name.  He looks at me and says "Scott right?".  I ask him if he can get me some weed as well, and he asks me why I don't go to some woman.  I can picture the woman for a moment, she's dressed really sharply, and she's the leader of a powerful organization.  much like the russian leader from Black Lagoon, only without the scars.

Tim says this woman called me after we first met, but I must have *missed the call* or had my phone off.  She *liked me* for some reason, and it's an *honor* to deal with her, but also a *dangerous insult* to ignore her.  Tim says he'll let her know, and tells me to make sure my phone is on.  I check my phone, and see I had several *text messages* from this woman, telling me where I can meet her. 

As I walk out of the mall, I feel the *pain* of several sharp needle pricks in my side.  I look down and see a kid covered in *thorns*.  There are two of these kids, both wearing a *crown of thorns*, a thorn collar, thorn armbands, the thorns all pointed outwards.  The kids are running around bumping into people, *jabbing* them with the thorns.

I want to kick these kid's asses, but I can't touch them because of all the thorns.  The kids run outside the mall, and I wonder how I'm going to deal with these *thorny little bastards*.  I grab a shopping cart and ram into them one at a time, pushing them off a high wall.  They fall into some bushes at the bottom.

I go home and *lay down in bed* waiting for LucidBulbs to get back.  I eventually hear her talking about me with some guy at the house across the street.  I listen for a bit, then get up to find my bed in the *middle of the road*.  There is a car trying to get around me, so I pick up my bed and carry it back to my house.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it was good that you were alone.  I've given girls some nice bruises if I'm dreaming I'm fighting or playing soccer  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

cool dreams man, that part were the woman transforms is great! I can just picture her dancing ::shock:: 

I loved the thorny little bastards! that was just funny as owt! I swear I love these little violent parts of your dreams they are so funny!  ::lol::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, you first meet me as a fetal kid eh? Kind of gross... Interesting dream, I think I'm glad I wasn't around when the spider woman was... that'd be... weird. Kind of reminds me of an Alice in Wonderland thing for some reason. 

'Oly cow! I've caused myself some serious wounds sleeping, but nothing that bad! Goodness, to think that you hit the wall too... ouch...

----------


## Moonbeam

Cusp I hope you are not in trouble!  I can't believe you slept that long.

More damn kids messing with you.

----------


## The Cusp

*Jesus and Zeus, Wolves and Tigers*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm *working overnight* in a large house sanding floors, just my partner and I.  Every time I think I'm getting close to finished, I find another room, and another room beyond that one, each one more difficult to sand than the last.  My *boss* shows up with several other crews, but they spend more time *talking* amongst themselves than working, and we would have been better off working alone.

I look out the basement window and see a lone *wolf charging* towards us.  The wolf leaps into the air and launches it's self at the glass window.  I think it's going to break through, but the glass stops it dead in it's tracks, and it falls to the ground in a *daze*.  We all have a good *laugh* at the stupid wolf.

The next time I look to the window, I see a *pair of tigers* there. Their is fur stunning, the brightest orange and really long around their heads, almost like a lion's mane.  I think to myself they would make a fantastic set of tiger skin rugs.  

The tigers look like they're fixing to come through the window, and someone says that the glass will hold them.   They're big, heavy creatures that could easily break the glass, and I say "You guys can stay down here if you want, but I'm getting the hell out of here!"

I run up the stairs, and everyone else *follows my lead* and *stampedes* into the stairs all at once.  They all try to squeeze into the stairwell at once, creating a *bottleneck* so that nobody can move.  I'm ahead of the clog in the stairs, but someone is *holding me* so that I can't go up either, and we all stand there struggling to get upstairs.

We eventually make it to the main floor, and I go upstairs to watch the tigers from the *balcony*.  The owner of the house comes out with me.  From above, we can see that the tigers looks *sickly*, with large patches of *fur missing* from their backs.  The tigers see us, and one of them walks to the far end of the yard, then takes a *running leap* at us, trying to get up to the balcony, not quite making it. 

The tiger then climbs onto a nearby picnic table, which just might give him enough extra height to jump up to our level.  I turn around to go back inside before he can make it up, only to find the second tiger climbing over the edge of the balcony by the door.  The owner of the house runs into a gazebo on the balcony, but the tiger chases him in before I can follow.  I slam the door shut, then reconsider leaving him trapped in there with the tiger.  I open the door again, and the tiger rushes back out, and I close the door yet again.

I think I'll have a chance go hide in the gazebo, but whenever I open the door the tiger rushes in.  I open the and close the door several times, and each time I do, the tiger runs in and out.  I finally leave the door open with the tiger inside.  I'm about to run inside the house, but by this time, the other tiger has made it up as well and was *sneaking up behind me*.  

I turn and come *face to face* with the *ferocious beast*.  I freeze, not wanting to make any sudden moves.  The *tiger attacks*, *clawing* at me, and I try to fend it off with my arms.  He *claws* and *bites my arm*, ripping it up real good with *flesh hanging off*, but I manage to fall back to the *safety* of the house.

Once inside, I decide fuck it, I'm done working for the night.  It's late, I'm tired, mauled, and I find cozy corner and curl up to *go to sleep*.

I wake up at this point, recall the dream as best I can, then fall back to sleep and slip back into the same dream.

*I wake* up in the house alone, they other guys I was working with having left without me.  *Jerks!*  I was sleeping in a little *crawlspace* overlooking the hallway in the basement, and I see a* naked* black woman walk by.  She goes up to the *fireplace* and fiddles with the fire for a bit.  I stay where I am, checking her out.  

The owner of the house comes downstairs, drink in hand, and drags the woman off to have sex with her.  As they pass me in the hall, the homeowner notices me and demands to know *"Who the hell are you!?!?!"*  I explain to him that I was one of the guys working here, and he seems ok with that, and drags the woman off upstairs.

Across from me, I see an older black man, the woman's husband, sitting up in bed, smiling at me.  He doesn't say anything, but the look on his face says he's *amused* at the situation.  I lay back down to sleep the rest of the night.

-Next thing I know, I'm talking with my boss at the house about the other employees.  "So and so claims to be a photographer!" says my boss.  "Some photographer, he didn't even take one picture of *Jesus and Zeus!*".  Apparently the home owner and the black man are* historically significant* figures.  My boss hold up his hands, framing the pair between his fingers and thumbs in what would be a good picture.

The two of them suddenly look younger, and I see a series of* pictures* of them from all over the world, the kind you might find in a National Geographic magazine.  Then I see an *old grainy film* of the homeowner, Jesus (not _the_ Jesus) *unveiling paintings* on his wall covered with sheets to an audience.

Back in real time at on the main floor of the house, Jesus is showing his collected paintings to a small group of people.  There are several photos of *Princess Diana* and Prince Charles, and he counts them off every time he comes to a new one, getting into the mid thirties.  The group of people follow Jesus along, and I go with them.  We squeeze between a table and the wall, and my bulky winter work coat almost knocks the paintings off the wall.  I remove myself from the group after that, getting several dirty looks, and decide it's time to go into work, since it's early morning.

THen I think, why go all the way to work if we're just coming back here anyways.  I ask Jesus if we were coming back today to finish the job, but he says he doesn't know, so I just leave.  Outside I see my bicycle, and find it odd that I would have showed up on the job by bike.

Getting mauled by that tiger didn't hurt at all, probably because I was more focused on getting to safety.

----------


## The Cusp

*School Fair*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm standing around in the schoolyard with some friends, and there is some sort of *fair* going on around us.  A large *bully* walks by, and *shoves* some kid out of his way, insulting him as well.  This pisses me off, so I grab nearby sign, and *smash* the goon in the back.  The I *kick* him in the ribs, and *twist his arm* behind his back.  

I invite the kid who got picked on to kick the bully in the ribs himself.  He seems *hesitant* at first, but then kicks the goon in the ribs for all he's worth.  We leave they bully laying on the ground, while everyone walks by not paying him any attention.

Next I see a group of people I know *arguing*, and it's about to turn into a *fight*.  I walk up and get in the middle of it.  It's my friends from school, and my friends from another school who are arguing.  Both sides think I should be helping them out in the fight, but I tell them *I don't know who's side to take*.  A teacher walks up and tells us to leave, which is fine, because I was going to another fair at another school.

I walk off with *Steele* and *Howell* to bus to the other school.  As we walk down the street, we see* Ben* driving an empty mini bus.  We think he was going to give us a ride, but instead he drives right by us.  Steele and Howell *chase* after him, but I don't feel like running.

I catch up to them in a gas station.  Steele has three bus tickets, but someone tells him they've *expired*.  He makes a big scene saying he bought those tickets three years ago, and he's going to use them.  

Just then, Ben walks into the gas station to pay for his gas, and we see his bus sitting unattended out the window.  We look at each other, and run out to *steal* it.  We all pile inside, and just as we're about to leave, *Jenna Von Oy* (from Blossom!?!?!) walks up and knocks on the bus, wanting a ride.  Howell is about to let her in, when Steele give him a weird look.  "She's hot and young!" says Howell, and lets her in.

We take off in the stolen bus, and the *pedals* are made of wood.  There are about 10 of them, and Steele breaks one off and lays it across two other pedals to they can press them both down at once.  But the missing pedal has loosened to rest of them and they begin to *crack* and *split* as we drive, but nobody notices.

The whole bus now seems to be *made of wood*, with a *seam* down the middle of the bus that is* breaking apart*.  As we drive down the road, the front of the wooden bus splits into three parts.

Now I see the bus pull up the the school, turn sharply down a *ramp*, and speeds along onto a huge *jump*.  The bus flies through the air, and everyone *cheers*.
 
I can't believe I dreamed about Blossom's friend Six.  There's no way we would have let Blossom on the bus!


*Minerals*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I'm with a bunch of *huge wrestlers*, and we're off to perform some sort of hick *challenge* with *shotguns*.  I'm feeling kind of wimpy compared to the others.  There are a couple of them who are about my size, but they're all in way better shape.  Just as we're about to leave, they tell me I'm *not allowed* to participate.

I walk away* barefoot* and there is *crushed glass* sticking to my feet.  I go to the shack where I left my shoes, but the door is *locked*.  There is a little girl sitting on a shiny black rock, and she's able to reach in the mail slot and pull out my shoes for me.  

As I'm brushing the broken glass off the bottom of my feet, I see tiny little *cut gemstones* mixed in with the glass.  There are a light purple color.  I begin to gather up as many as I can, and the more I grab, the larger and more complex they become.  I get some that are *star shaped*, and then start to find several *hopper crystals*.

Next thing I know, I see a guy swinging a *pick axe* into the dirt.  He keeps unearthing large gems in the shape of *star tetrahedrons*, all sorts of colors, and they pile up by his feet.   This land is apparently full crystals and gems.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I can't believe I dreamed about Blossom's friend Six.



I can. Have you seen how hot she is, lately?!  ::shock:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...y+crush&page=7
(fourth, fifth and sixth picture)
I've always thought she was hot, though.  ::D: 

Crazy dream. Especially with the bus splitting apart. Haha.

----------


## oneironut

> I'm with a bunch of *huge wrestlers*, and we're off to perform some sort of hick *challenge* with *shotguns*.



Lol, that cracked me up imagining what the events could be. I'm guessing synchronized swimming isn't included.

----------


## Moonbeam

More gemstone dreams.

Dammit, I had to google your sig, I couldn't remember where that came from.

----------


## The Cusp

*Strange Parasites*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm over at Gary's playing video games.  It's getting late, and I know I have to work in the morning, so I decide to leave.  My brother is there as well, sleeping because he has to go to school the next day.  

I go to where my brother is sleeping, but find only a pile of *tomatoes.*  For some reason, I think he might be there, only *invisible*.  I ask the pile of tomatoes if my brother is there, waiting for him to answer.  I get no reply, and ask a few more times.  As I question the tomatoes, a thin *metallic arm* comes from my back and begins to *scan* the area.  I ask again, and another arm comes out.  The scans turn up negative, and the metallic arms wrap around my chest.

I gather up my brother's tomatoes in a plastic bag, and the guys ask me if I want to stay for some KFC.  I tell them no, and prepare to leave.  Everyone leaves with me.  We walk into the hall, which is very *rickety*, with *holes* in the walls leading to the street.  We go out some *wobbly stairs* that are on the verge of *collapsing,* and pass a little girl sitting there in the rain.  She looks like she's going to fall, so I put my arm around her, and she says to say hi to my aunts and uncles who she knows by name.  We leave the girl there and walk out into the rain on the street.  I look back and see *Valiquette* hanging from a beam.  He loses his grip and *falls*, then gets up and acts like it was nothing.

As we walk through town, the doorman at a hotel across the street is holding a *giant wolf* on a leash, at least 7 feet tall.  The thing is *ferocious*, and charges at me, stopping just short as it's tether holds it back just inches away.  It *snaps it's jaws* at me, straining against it's leash.  I wonder at the *logic* of using such a *crazed beast* to attract customers.

As I keep a weary eye on the wolf to my left, a *vicious dog* begins to snap at me from my left, again leashed to a doorman.  I walk between these two snarling beasts, following a very *narrow path* of safety.  A few inches to either side, and I'm dog food.  There is another dog a little ways down from the first one, and another giant wolf just beyond the second dog.  We cross the street to avoid the wolf and enter into a *bar*.

We all sit at the bar, and the whole gang order drinks except me, since I don't plan on staying long.  Karen goes to buy me a beer, but I tell her I can buy my own, and and get a glass of drought.

As I sit there drinking my beer, one of the guys with us has a *sword battle* with a *midget*.  The midget seems more intent on attacking me, but my friend keeps *intercepting* the attacks.  He defeats the midget, and then another midget, a blond girl wearing a *horned viking hat*, walks out holding a *battle axe*.  She *throws* the axe at my head, and I *catch it* by the blade with my hand.  I then swing the axe at the table, intent on burying it in the wood, but the* blade bends* when it hits the table.

I finally leave the bar and head home.  I notice the band-aid on my finger seems to be *alive*, and is *burrowing* into my skin like a *parasite*.  I rip most of it off, but a small piece remains hanging off.  It moves like a *leech* and reattaches it's self to my finger.  I try to pull it off, but when I do, it just sticks to my other hand.  I go back and forth, but can't get rid of it.

It try rubbing it off, rolling it into a ball like a piece of gum.  It seems to be working , so I keep walking, rubbing at it with my thumb.  I think I've gotten rid of it, but when I look down, *my finger is covered with a cluster of tiny blue balls that seem to be multiplying*.  I wipe most of it off, but it keeps *spreading*.

I worry at first these little blue balls are using my skin to *reproduce,* but figure my flesh would be raw by now, and it feels fine.  I keep trying to *scrape* them off, but try as I might, it just keeps spreading.

I hear the people in walking in front of me say they have the blue balls as well.  I tell them I have it too, and as I hold up my hand to show them, the balls spread into the air forming a* huge blue cloud* that races toward the people in front of me.

-It's the next day and we return to the bar.  My friend *confronts* the bartender about the whole blue ball thing.  The bartender accuses my friend of having a problem with midgets, and my friend says "It's not the sword fighting, you put something in the drinks!  At least 15 people  who were at this bar last night contracted a strange infection from your beer!"
I check my hands, and see the blue balls are gone.  I figure they must have washed off in the shower.

The bartender denies any wrong doing.  He then sits a bucket on the sink and tilts it slightly when he thinks we're not looking, and slips something inside. 

Another close call with wolves! 


*Grievous Injuries*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

In a vehicle packed with family members, we pick up my aunt's *baby* at her house, then drive off.  We stop at the mall, and I browse around in a store to kill time.  When it's time to leave, I find I have a *mouth full of merchandise*.  I don't want to *steal* anything, but I don't want to get caught taking it out of my mouth either, in case they think I'm trying to steal.  I go to the back of the store, take some stuff out of my mouth, and put it on the shelf.  I still have more stuff in my mouth, and I put the rest of it back as well when nobody is looking.

I leave the store, meet up with my family, and we talk for a bit.  My father says something about me *smoking pot*, and I tell him I quit smoking months ago.  He give the others a look that says "_Yeah, right_".  We argue about it for a moment, and I become* furious* that he's calling me a l*iar*, so I begin to *punch him in the face* repeatedly.  I hit him so hard, I knock his *keys* out of his pocket, and they fall down a *sewer.*  I stop beating him to try and retrieve the keys.

I reach in and see the keys scattered all over, but I can still reach them.  After I hand them back, I notice my car parked across the street, and ask for his spare set so I can drive my car back home.  He doesn't want to give them to me, and we drive towards our house.

On the way home, I see* Fitz* and the boys drinking on the side of the road in lawn chairs, and get my parents to drop me off there.  I chat with them for a bit then continue walking home.  Along the way I see *Pierre* riding his bike.  He's covered in half healed *purple scars*,* missing an ear and both thumbs*.

Pierre tells me he was *hit by a car*, and that he had problems getting any insurance to pay his medical bills.  He complains that all he wanted was to get his *tooth* back, and I see his front tooth is *split in two*, and just shoved into his gums.  It looks *awful.*  He turns his back on me and rides away.  I can hear him *crying.* 

After he regains his composure, he bikes back to me and shows me a *book* someone had written about his accident.  I look through it, and it's not just about him, but about several other people.  I realize this book must have been written years after his accident. 

The book turns into a *movie* about his accident and injuries that is being shown at a *school assembly*.  One part of the film shows Pierre saying "Tell Fidel Castro that if there are any roads in France that have been rebuilt after the war, I want to go there and walk down them".

At this point, one of the students stands up and says *sarcastically* "What the relevance of this?  What are we supposed to learn here?".  This makes me *furious*, and I walk over to him saying "Show some *respect*!  If he went to your school, you'd all be standing up applauding right now!"  The guy gives me more attitude, so of course* I beat the shit out of him*.

I sit back down in a different spot, in front of these two German kids, one of which is 8 feet tall.  They're giving me *attitude* as well, so I *elbow* the tall one in the *solar plexus*.  It has absolutely *no effect*, and the guy doesn't react at all.  I try again, *punching* him a few times in the solar plexus, and again nothing happens.  I feel like my punches were *weak and slow*, and just stand there in the aisle.

I happen to look over to my right, and see a *naked girl* bent over, spread wide open, and sucking off some guy.  I can hardly believe what I'm seeing, and think it's pretty cool that they're doing it here.  Everyone is watching them.  There is a teacher making the rounds, and I stand between the teacher and the people having sex to *provide cover* so they won't be seen.  Several other people do so as well.  

Now there are two girls having *sex* with three or four guys.  Another teacher comes up from the other directer and *catches them*.  She pitches a fit, declares the assembly over, and makes everyone leave.  As we're filling out, I find a package of *candy* on the ground and take a bite.  It red and really *sticky*, sticking to my teeth.  It's too sticky actually, and I toss it away.

Not wanting to go to class, I go outside and see Bourque and Richie in a *pool*.  It's a beautiful day out, and I decide to go for a swim as well.  We have to register to swim, and I'm not part of the class, so I'm not really allowed to, but the registration desk is empty.  People swimming are wearing blue shorts, and I find I'm wearing slightly different blue shorts that are close enough.  I lounge around in the pool in the sun.

The teacher comes back and starts doing a roll call, naming people in the pool.  I throw a towel over my head and pretend to be drying my hair so she can't see my face.  The teacher gets tired of roll call before she gets to me, and goes inside.  Richie makes fun of the way I hid myself, and I tell him it's called *hiding in plain sight*, a very effective method that worked.

Richie goes off to talk to some girl, we talk about him while he's not there.  I see two girls in *bikinis, bent over* in front of us, like they're putting their goods on display for out benefit.  I can't believe how great this place is! 

Whew!  My dreams are getting long these days.

----------


## Moonbeam

You have some really good detailed recall lately!  Crazy dreams.

----------


## Xox

The Cusp - your recall is _crazy._ @[email protected]

Very nice DJ as well, I love the pictures.  :wink2: 

_Jesus and Zeus, Wolves and Tigers_ was a pretty cool dream, really action packed.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

I really like that crystal dream you had man, I love stuff like that....very interesting!

 ::shock::  that parasite dream was insane! I would have freaked out!  especially when the leach turned into those blue balls the started spreading!

although I laughed alot at the conversation with the bar man lol

----------


## The Cusp

I've had it with that bitch next door and her dance music.  Who blasts dance music at 8 o'clock in the morning!?!?  She's going to get a talking to next time I see her!

*Scarecrow Showdown*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm *fighting with my parents* over pizza  ::?: , and I tell them I'm taking my father's *motorbike* to ride back home in the city.  It's a huge, fancy bike.  As I'm riding down the street, I see a *garage sale* by the side of teh road.  I pull over to check out the junk, seeing several Steven King books.  I leave the bike parked with the keys in the ignition while I wander around.

When I come back to where I had parked, I find the bike is gone.  I go tell my parents that it was *stolen*, and as I do, I see my *uncle Mike laughing* at me.  He had hidden it to play a *joke* on me.  I don't think it's funny, and I begin to *chase* him around.  I pick up a half of the back of a broken chair, which is shaped kind of like an *axe*, and continue chasing him with my makeshift weapon.  He's really fast, and I can't catch up to him, so I throw my axe at him, missing.

Now I begin to *throw* pieces of wood at him.  Some of them twirl in the air, others fly straight like *spears*, burying themselves in the ground.  I end up hitting him in the ass with one spear-like projectile, and I'm quite proud of myself.

I end up in a huge mansion on the property, and the people living there are part of a *secret ruling society*.  They try to bully me into staying and doing their bidding, but I'm having none of it.  I defy them at every opportunity.  There is a blond woman in the house, forced to stay against her will as a *servant*, and I take her with me as I leave.  Outside, the woman *confronts* her captors while I stand behind her with my hand on her shoulder.  They tricked her into staying with the *illusion of free will*.

As we're walking along the side of the house towards my motor bike, I turn around to find the woman has disappeared.  I feel *betrayed* and *abandoned*.  I walk to the edge of the house and am confronted by a gang of five *scarecrows*.  I think to myself, "This is it, the final scene where I fight the end Boss".  The scarecrows all attack me at once, and I defeat them fairly easily.

Having dealt with the scarecrows, I hear the *muffled voice* of the blond woman calling for *help*.  I call out to her, and again hear her muffled voice.  I tell her to keep yelling so I can follow her voice.  It seems to be coming from a *secret panel* in the side of the house.  I rip off the panel, and enter into the basement.

In the basement, I'm attacked by another scarecrow, the *big boss*, stronger than the earlier ones.  He does lots of flips in the air as he fights, but I eventually defeat this one as well.  As soon as I have, I hear the woman's voice again, coming from inside the boiler.  I open it up and find her *tied up* inside.  I help her out, and we leave.



*Lord of the Flies*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*I'm a child,* riding on a bus with other children to what is supposed to be a summer camp.  We arrive to our destination, and the landscape is heavily *bulldozed*, all riped up.  One of the kids says it looks like that scene from the Neverending Story.   We're ushered out of the bus by *men with guns*. [color]In retrospect, I can't remember any scene from that movie that looked like that, but it was certainly a fantastical landscape that would have fit into that movie.

We get the feeling that something's  not right here, but the men still think they have us fooled, and have their guard down.  One of the kids grabs the holstered pistol from one of the men.  The man tries to aim his rifle at the kid, but other kids wrestle the rifle away, and they shoot him.  We end up *shooting* all the armed men and taking their weapons.  I'm concerned the gunshots will have alerted more of our armed captors, but apparently they assume the gunshots were just to intimidate us.

More men with guns walk up nonchalantly, not expecting anything amiss, and we blow them away with *shotguns*.  These men were going to use us as *slave labor*.  

We're all far from home, so all the children disappear into the woods, and we set up a little* hidden village*.  There are plenty of places for us to hide.  From time to time, the men with guns come *searching for us*, but we *ambush* them and steal their weapons.

One kid comes back into camp with a huge stash of weapons and supplies.  He had just *raided* the plantation of our would be captors.  This kid is the *leader*, and all the other look up to and follow his orders.  He passes out the newly acquired guns to the kids, but won't give me a weapon.  He doesn't trust me.  I wonder how I got stuck playing the *role of Jack* in this Lord of the flies scenario.

Next a group of about a dozen *armed men dressed in black* can be seen approaching, searching for our hide out.  We're watching them from above, in a giant *tree house*.  I wonder how it's possible they can't see such a big tree house.  Our kids are on the ground sneaking up on the men.  I'm not happy at all about not being able to carry a weapon to help.  Our kids ambush the men in black, wiping them all out.

I wake up here, and continue the theme in my next dream as I fall asleep.  It's kind of the same, but different

The kids on our side are preparing for a second *war* against another group of children.  I finally get to have a gun.  My mother has a bucket full of machine guns and says "First one to grab the pea-shooter gets it". referring to the long range rifles.  I assume these guns must be better, and since there is no one around, I grab it.  It's a *rusty rifle* with no sights on it.  I raise it to my eye, and the barrel seems bent.  Plus it's a single shot weapon that requires reloading after each shot.  The machine guns seem a lot better, but my choice is already made.

I have *no ammunition* for my weapon, and I walk around trying to find some.  There are kids positioned behind walls outside, awaiting the invasion.  I ask everyone about ammunition, but they all say they don't have any.  I can the the enemy troops positioning themselves across from us.  The war is going to start at any moment.

I walk up to the kid who is the *leader*, and he hand me a box of bullets.  We *argue* for awhile, because I don't like the way he is running things, but all the other children follow him blindly.  With my ammunition in hand, I begin to look for a spot where I can best use my long range rifle.  I consider hiding in the tree tops, the decide that on the roof of the house would be my best bet.

As I walk to the house, all the other children in the field fall back to the house and line up in front of it.  As we're all standing there, a woman pulls up in a truck and asks us if we're playing war.  We tell her yes, we're just playing, and she drives off

----------


## Moonbeam

> I've had it with that bitch next door and her dance music. Who blasts dance music at 8 o'clock in the morning!?!? She's going to get a taking to next time I see her!



 ::shock::  Where are you going to take her to?

I suggest Nashville Pussy whenever it is that she sleeps.

----------


## The Cusp

> Where are you going to take her to?
> 
> I suggest Nashville Pussy whenever it is that she sleeps.



Err... make that a talking to.

----------


## The Cusp

Had a ton of short fragmented dreams last night.  Trusted them to memory, and lost the majority. :tongue2: 

*Funky Fingers*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm exploring a *mountain range* and *caves* with a group of people.  There are *crystal stalagmites* all over, with *silvery metal caps* on the top and bottom, and small thread of metal connecting them.  I *break* one off, and the break is *smooth and round*, with a small *hole* in the bottom.  I begin to *collect* these crystal stalagmites as we go.

Our group is leaving the cave system, and the final cave is carpeted.  I pause her and inspect my treasure.  I look closely at the hole in the bottom, and slide the stalagmite over my index *finger*, the *wiggle* it around.  It's like one of those stretchy *sticky-hands*, and wobbles about.  I put more stalagmites on all my fingers, making a rubbery *crystal claw*.

*Christie* walks over and talks to me, and I *slap her in the ass* with my rubbery claws.  It makes a nice slapping sound.  *Anne-Marie* walks over to us and sticks out her ass for me to slap as well.  I'm only too happy to oblige her. ::D: 

Yet another dream of gems or crystals!  That ass slapping was fun.



*Toobin'*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
I'm hanging out with Tim the Toolman Taylor while he works on some project.  I'm sitting on a couch having several *False Awakenings*.

In one of them, I awaken floating on a *tire tube* in a garden pool.  My tube is carried along by a mild *current*, and I get caught beside a *disturbance* in the water.  It's a large *jet of water* coming up from the bottom.

At first I worry it might be some sort* underwater creature* causing the disturbance, and pull my arms and legs out of the water.  But then I realize the water is too* shallow* to hide a creature large enough to make such a large jet of water.  It's probably just some mechanical pumping system.

I drift off to sleep again floating lazily on my tube.

Had a lot of bizarre false awakening in that dream, one after the other.  Can't quite remember them anymore.

----------


## The Cusp

I had a dream early in the morning where I decided to skip school.  I almost didn't go into work because of it. 


*Sean Connery: Vampire*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I see a woman with dark hair standing in a crowded *train station*.  Across from her appears a *vampire* version of *Sean Connery*, dressed like he was in the first Highlander Film.  He's standing there, but most of his body parts are not attached, and are floating in the air around him.  There are two *large eyeballs floating around*, his detached arms each holding a sword, and various other body parts floating about beside him.

One of the large eyeballs flies up to the woman, floating just above her shoulder, staring at her.  "Don't worry..." says Sean Connery's voice, "I won't hurt you.  As long as you promish not to have shex with me!"

A second vampire appears on the scene, this one intent on feeding off the people at the train station.  Sean Connery challenges him, being very cocky about it.  This second vampire, who looks like a *large ogre*, pulls out a sword and says "I'll show you! I'm a (some martial art) trainer!"

"Perhapsh you will..." says connery, who then *thanks* his opponent for reminding him not to be so *arrogant*.  Sean Connery then turns into a *black cloud* containing thousands of evil eyeballs, and washes over the ogre vampire, tearing him to bloody bits.

Next a *fat skeletal zombie vampire* wearing chain mail challenges Connery.  It has a regular animated human skeleton standing behind it with an armful of axes.  "Bob," it says to the skeleton, "hand me the *Dodecahedron*!".  The skeleton hands him an axe, and the vampire says "No, the four!"  The skeleton hands him a different axe, even thought they all look identical.

Sean Connery is holding an *anchor* attached to a chain.  He throws the anchor at the fat skeleton, and it smashes into it's chest, shattering bones and getting* tangled* up in the chain main.  Connery yanks on the chain, sending the fat skeleton flying into the air, then yanks again, sending it smashing into the ground.  It practically explodes on impact, all it's bones shattering.

Next up, some *karate guy* who says his name is *"The Chicken Wing"* prepares to fight Connery.  I think to myself that this poor shmuck doesn't know what he's getting into.  Before the karate guy has a chance to attack, he's mowed down from behind by several streams of *machine gun fire*.

The source of the gunfire was a group of warriors who all look like Blanka from Street fighter, all carrying swords.  The warrior in the front is rising into the air in some sort of power surge.  It looks like a cross between going *Super Saiyan*, and the *power transfer* from defeating enemies in the Highlander films.  He's absorbing the power of the chicken wing guy.

Sean Connery summons a huge *stormy whirlwind*, saying "No one shurvivesh my whirlwind attack!".  The Blanka warriors are whipped about the maelstrom and dashed against the ground, killing them.
 
I was looking for a new anime to watch yesterday, and came across a clip of the animated Van Helsing, which I had already seen.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha I love the "shex" that had me in stitches mate  ::lol:: 

Cool dream, vampires are always good to dream about  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Besides the fact there were more crystals, you are always gathering things in your dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

> Besides the fact there were more crystals, you are always gathering things in your dreams.



You think so?  I think it's only treasure that I gather.  Must be from all those RPG video games I used to play.

----------


## Moonbeam

> You think so? I think it's only treasure that I gather. Must be from all those RPG video games I used to play.



More video game stuff!  I should have known.  I forgot about that picking up stuff in those games.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


*G'day!*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
I was having a hard time falling asleep, and wasn't even aware I had drifted off.  As I lay in bed, I hear my *neighbour* talking to her friend through the wall.  Then I hear a guy's voice, and his girlfriend.  Then I hear several other girls talking.  They're all talking really loud, and it sounds like she's having a party over there.

My neighbour tell everyone to keep their voices down so as not to piss off her crabby neighbour (me!).  One of the girls says "Is that the Anglo guy you think speaks another language?".  "Yeah," replies my neighbour "I had a conversation with him once".

"I feel like knocking on his door and saying G'day!" I hear one of the girls say.  The other all chime in "G'day!" "G'day!" "G'day" "G'day!"

I want to let them know I can hear them, so I try to reply with a G'day of my own.  I try to voice it, but it's slow in coming, like there's something stopping me, and I have to fight past to get it out.

I wake up and and yell "G'day!", and all the voices I was hearing die down, leaving me in silence.

I'm still not completely sure that was a dream.  It seems unlikely she would have had people over that late.  I dreamed I was in bed in the same position I was lying down in.  The difficulty I had in speaking must have been when I was waking up.  It was very confusing.


*University*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
For some reason, I end up switching apartments with my neighbour, her sleeping in mine, and me sleeping in hers.  I lay on her couch and worry for a moment that my place is a mess.

As I'm trying to fall asleep, I her two guys in the apartment above me having *gay sex*.  They are saying the most ridiculous things, stuff like "I'm the king of cock!"

The next morning as we switch back, I say to my neighbour "No wonder you wanted to switch, who can sleep with those guys going at it!".  She has no idea what I'm talking about.  She never hears them because she sleeps in her bed, while I was being polite and staying on her couch.

I go back home and get dressed, putting on pajama pants to go out.  My apartment is now a *dorm* at a *university*.  It's my first day at this school, and I follow my *schedule* to my first class.  I see *Sarah* there and we compare schedules to make sure we're in the right place since there is no teacher.  Mine has some extra numbers written in ink added to to the first class, which means were in the wrong place.

I see the class we're supposed to be in, with the teacher, who is a *wizard*, standing by the door.  A pair of *elves* show up and ask if this is the right place, since their schedule was wrong.  The wizard tell them yes it is, but only those worthy are allowed to attend.  Finding the proper class was the first task.  The wizard then tells the elves they don't want to come in, but the elves say yes they do, and enter.  Inside, the elves are joined by a pair of *gnomes*, and then a pair of *pixies*.

Now I'm sitting at the back of a regular class.  There are only about a half dozen people in the class and no sign of the teacher.   There is a *jar of eggs* beside me.  I take one and eat it *raw*.  It tastes disgusting, but I eat another one, and start to feel *queasy*.  Another guy in the class eats a raw egg as well and announces that he's going to be *sick*.  He stands up about to puke when someone tells him "Fight it off, dude!".  

He does his best not to throw up, but I start making *retching* sounds, causing him to *hurl* all over the floor.  Everyone else gets up and walks away *disgusted*, and the puker says "Awww, come on guys... Don't leave!".  He looks very *embarrassed*.

As we walk out of the class, someone says "Lets grab something to eat at the cafeteria, it's *spaghetti day*!".  We stand in line at the cafeterian and someone says I look like that guy from some movie because if the way I'm dressed in my *pajama pants*.  A girl walks up to me and says I don't look anything at all like the guy from the movie, and begins to make fun of my pajama pants.

I defend my style, and we end up talking and hanging out.  The girl starts to sing *folk songs* at some point while someone else plays along on guitar.  Some one plays a *stoner movie* in the caff, and my father who is suddenly there says he doesn't like the lead character, that he much prefers some guy from Half Baked.  Everyone there thinks it's hilarious that my father would say that.

-My father drops me off at the front of the University, and I start to chat with a *hot redhead* and a group of guys at a picnic table.  The redhead leaves for class, but I notice she forgot her schedule on the table.  I run after her to give back, pausing to see what classes she's taking before I do.  She's an art student, and one of her classes is sculpting.  "I'll see you later, Sarah Connor." I say to her, reading her name off the schedule.

The redhead says goodbye to the guy she was with, who is wearing a red checkered plaid shirt.  The guy gets a shifty look in his eyes, and looks over to another guy in an identical shirt.  This one get the shifty look as well, and looks over to another guy in the same shirt, who looks over to another guy in the same shirt, and on and on.  I get the feeling they're in some sort of *cult*.  The shifty plaid shirted guys keep looking at each other, chaining along one after the other.  All the characters from the the beginning of the dream are part of this cult, I just hadn't noticed the identical shirts until now.

That dream was tough to write out.  I had a page and a half of dream notes for it, and left out a lot of detail.  It would have ended up being a novel otherwise.

----------


## The Cusp

*False Awakenings*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I *wake up* in bed and walk into my living room from a spare bedroom I don't actually have.  The television is on, playing some movie.  As I look at the television, a *golden retriever* runs into the room, apparently my dog.  I can't remember ever having played with this dog, and I start to *feel bad* that I've *ignored* it, so I walk up to it to pet it.  As a matter of fact, I can't recall ever having fed this dog either.

Just as I'm about to pet the dog, it hears something in my real bedroom, and runs off to investigate.  I follow, and find a scrawny *frenchman* in my room with a backpack stuffed full of my belongings.  He backs away when he sees me, begging me not to hurt him.  I wrap my hands around his throat and begin *choking* him with all my strength.

Somehow the frenchman  gets away, or I let him go, and I go back to bed in my real room.  This bed is *lumpier* than the first one I woke up in.  The frenchman at stops at me front door and *brags* about all the stuff he *stole* from me.  The items he lists don't make sense, and  I realize I'm dreaming, but *wake up* as soon as I do.

Fell right back asleep, and into another false awakening.  Must have had about 20 of them in a row.  I got lucid in most of them, but would wake up as soon as I did.



*Whirly Bird*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
Some guy give me a ride in a *helicopter*, and we fly around the city.  We fly very low amongst the buildings, with lots of sharp turns and drops.  It feels like a roller coaster.

We're not supposed to be flying around here, and *police helicopters* chase us around.  My pilot is so reckless, the police have a hard time keeping up.  Next some* military fighter jets* fly onto the scene to shoot us down.  We lose them by doing a *loop* that leaves us upside down at it's apex.  The *G-force* in intense and the blood rushes to my head.

Having momentarily lost our pursuers, we fly by a university that has an *ocean* beside it.  The ocean is much higher than the university, but stops right beside it in a wall of water, with nothing visible holding it back.  There is an outdoor *party* in progress at the university.

We make a sharp turn, and land on top of the corner of the ocean, knocking down a large *satellite dish* as we touch down.  The dish falls into the ocean, and all the partying students let out a loud *"BOOOOOOOOO!"*

I watch the dish sink to the bottom of the ocean, where it fall onto the edge of a much older looking satellite dish, sending it flying upwards.  The older dish flies up to where the original one was, and all the students *cheer*.

I join in the festivities and mingle.



*Canada Day*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
It's Canada Day, and I plan on doing some serious drinking.  But first I take a walk with my *grandparents* along the river, which is running the wrong way.  The water levels are low, and we stroll along the exposed riverbed.

We come to a *waterfall,* and we see a flash of a television documentary that says this set of rapids is known as CannonBall falls.  I look into the water and see all the stones there are perfectly round, and roughly the size of *cannonballs*.

I ride a *tire tube* back towards my place, my brother and parents tubing along with me.  We approach the Pembroke marina with people gathered, drinking and celebrating.  I show off for the people, turning my tube on it's side.  It folds in two, and I use it to* bounce* into the air.  I *fly* along above the water, and only come back down when I think about how long I've been in the air.  I keep up my bouncing, jumping over people in the water, and generally *showing off*.

I make it back home.  It's only 8 in the morning, but I start drinking beer anyways, waiting for *Steele* to show up.  When he does show, he's already* half drunk*.  We go outside and see several strange buildings on the horizon.

There is a woman Steele works with I'm supposed to *hit in the head with a hammer*, so he can get the day off to go party.  I see three versions of her, one beside the other, all with *dates* associated with them.  The first one I've already hit with the hammer, but the other two just have targets right beside her eye.  The dates on the other two are too close together, and I think there is no way it would look like an *accident* if I hit the other two as well, do decide against it.

I walk up the street and wait at the bus stop.  I decide to *meditate* on the *platonic solids*, and picture a large *cube* in the intersection.  As I do this, several strange office building drive down the road, fitting perfectly into my* imaginary cube*.

A bus pulls up, letting off a bunch of people who just stand around.  I join up with a few of them and we walk off to a small section of beach.  We're all *cartoon characters* now, and the woman I was supposed to hit with the hammer is with us.  She *falls down* and knocks herself out.  A cartoon redhead picks her up and carries the body out into the ocean.   We can see the woman is still breathing.

As the redhead carries her out into the ocean, a guy with us says that the ocean isn't accepting any more burials at sea, it's *full*.  The redhead replies that she just thought the *sharks* would eat the body.  She continues walking out into the sea until they both disappear under the water, then reemerges alone.

The four of us stand chest deep in the water with our backs to the ocean.  The woman we just dumped comes up behind me and *sticks her finger between my butt cheeks*, threatening to *stick it up my ass!*  I *freeze* because her finger is so big, a poorly drawn cartoon finger.

This "scene" ends in a film studio as a director calls cut.  He walks up to us and calls me a *spineless wimp*.  He then turn to another one of the guys and says that he is even worse than me, and that he is *fired*.

I walk a little further down the studio into another room, and the other cast members are throwing a *surprise party* in my honor.  There are large *cakes* stacked everywhere and plenty of* beer*.

----------


## Moonbeam

Your recall is great lately.





> I *wake up* in bed and walk into my living room from a spare bedroom I don't actually have. The television is on, playing some movie. As I look at the television, a *golden retriever* runs into the room, apparently my dog. I can't remember ever having played with this dog, and I start to *feel bad* that I've *ignored* it, so I walk up to it to pet it. As a matter of fact, I can't recall ever having fed this dog either.



Ahhh, the forgotten, neglected pet dream.  I used to have that one all the time.

----------


## The Cusp

> Ahhh, the forgotten, neglected pet dream. I used to have that one all the time.



Yeah, those probably mean something.  I'll have to ask Burned Up for her expertise in interpretation.


*Bodega*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm on the bus, and I'm *singing* and playing *Pearl Jam's "Elder Woman"* on the guitar.  The bus begins to fill up and I change seats.  There is a plate of *relish* on my new seat, which I pick up and hold in my hand so it won't spill.  I feel dumb holding a plate of relish, so I set it on the floor, and it *spills* as we turn a corner.

I see a sign that says *Downtown*, and get off the bus on the *Quebec side*.  I'll have to walk the rest of the way across the bridge back to Ontario.  I walk down the street and see a plant with *flowers* that are gray like ash.  I stop to take a closer look, and only one of the flowers has the slightest hint of color remaining.  People are looking at me funny as I check out the flowers, so I keep on walking. 

I see one of the french guys who went to my school, but didn't know to well, and we nod at each other.  Then I see three more of them down the street in front of a store.  None of them have any *ID*, and they want to buy cigarettes, so they ask me.  I ask them what kind they want and go into the store.

Inside I see a girl with dreadlocks talking a guy working with her, and she's saying "You have to treat the kids around here with respect".  I order a *hot dog*, and put a foot long on the counter and slathers it with *ketchup*, telling me that will be 25 dollars.  Then she puts a handful of weed on the counter which I scoop up into a brown paper bag.  I pay the woman and she gives me a large *helium balloon* on a string.

I go outside to hand over the goods to the three guys, who are all standing in a row with *masks* and *funny hats*.  Just as I'm about to hand over the weed, I reconsider, in case they aren't the right people.  The balloon is really pulling, and my arm is getting tired trying to hold it back, so I let it go and watch it *fly away*.


*Body Separation Part 1*
  *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm laying in bed on the verge of *falling asleep*, when I feel my *imaginary arms* moving around while still aware of my *real ones*.  I wonder what would happen if I *sit up* with my imaginary body, and it works!

I'm in a version of my room at my parents house, and I get up a begin to *explore*.  There is a bed next to mine which has a mother and a *crying baby*.  I realize it's the neighbour and I can somehow see her through the wall.

I walk downstairs and am captivated by a large field with trees across the street.  I figure that would be a convenient place to grow weed come the summertime.  I see some people I know across the street.  Nothing is as it should be, so I wake myself up to compare it against the real world, and find myself back in my apartment.

I only realized I was semi lucid after I woke up.  Still being sleepy, I decided to try it again.  Only this time remembering I'm lucid.


*Body Separation Part 2*
  *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Nap

Still on the *verge of sleep*, I try swinging *imaginary arms* and legs around.  Once I can feel them moving (Still aware of my real body) I again try to sit up.  It's a little *harder* to accomplish this time, but I manage to make it work.

I get up and I'm back in the strange version of my parent's place.  The first thing I try to do is *fly*.  But after many *failed* attempts, I give up and decide to try to *walk through the wall* instead.

I walk up to the wall and start small by trying to put my hand through the wall.  As I lift my arm up, I see the section of wall in front of my hand is covered in *short hair* clippings.  As I move my hand closer to the wall, the hairs all *converge* into a single point, then spread out again when I pull my hand away.  I find that odd and play around with it for a bit, then get back to the business at hand, passing through the wall.

I try to put my hand through the wall (and also the hair cluster) fingers first, but meet *resistance* exactly like I would a real wall.  I try about a dozen times using all sorts of techniques, like not looking or sheer will power, but nothing works.

I ponder this *strange dream state* I'm in, Lucid yet powerless, and wonder if it had anything to do with the odd manner in which I entered into dreaming.  I eventually enter into normal dreams.

I was too distracted by the strangeness of it all to try any lucid tasks.  The whole thing was very strange.  Kind of like when I shake loose a dream body from the HI stage, but I didn't have a HI stage.

Going to have to try that again sometime soon if I can make it work again.

----------


## mark

hey man!

those 2 lucid were great! I love the dream body thing! that is  great, shame you couldnt fly thought. I bet that was annoying for ya

----------


## italianmonkey

wow cusp
that was great  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Cool dreams, Cusp!  Did you do anything special?  Were you trying to WILD, or was it just spontaneous?  I try to WILD so often, and usually just fall asleep, but I figure one of these days I'll start doing it more than once in 1000 times that I try.





> I ponder this *strange dream state* I'm in, Lucid yet powerless, and wonder if it had anything to do with the odd manner in which I entered into dreaming.



It kind of reminds me of the time I got "stuck" in my body, lucid for several minutes without being able to move, except you really got a lot further than I did.

----------


## raklet

Separating from your body - that sounds pretty cool.  I want to experience that type of dream sometime.

----------


## Dewitback

> There is a plate of *relish* on my new seat, which I pick up and hold in my hand so it won't spill.  I feel dumb holding a plate of relish, so I set it on the floor, and it *spills* as we turn a corner.



hahaha




> Nothing is as it should be, so I wake myself up to compare it against the real world, and find myself back in my apartment.[/COLOR]



did you do this intentionally or did your dream convince you to wake yourself up to compare it against th real world? Like did you regret it when you woke up?




> As I lift my arm up, I see the section of wall in front of my hand is covered in *short hair* clippings.  As I move my hand closer to the wall, the hairs all *converge* into a single point, then spread out again when I pull my hand away.



thats cool, kinda like you have a magnet in the point of your finger or smt.

----------


## The Cusp

> Cool dreams, Cusp!  Did you do anything special?  Were you trying to WILD, or was it just spontaneous?  I try to WILD so often, and usually just fall asleep, but I figure one of these days I'll start doing it more than once in 1000 times that I try.



Nope, was just tired and wanted to sleep.  I can never fall asleep when I try to WILD.





> hahahadid you do this intentionally or did your dream convince you to wake yourself up to compare it against th real world? Like did you regret it when you woke up?



Yes, I woke myself up intentionally.  I was semi lucid there.  I was aware I fell into a dream state from waking, but I was more intent on exploring because is seemed to me very much like what an OBE should be.  Especially the way I entered it.  I knew I wasn't awake, but didn't think of it as a dream the first time.



_"Why are you wearing that stupid bunny suit?"
"Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"_
-Donnie Darko

*Bunny Suit*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm *skateboarding* down the street, laying on my belly on the board since I can't skateboard, pushing myself along with my arms and legs.  It's really chilly out, and my only protection from the cold is a *bunny rabbit costume* which only covers my torso.  There is a bunny head attached to the suit, but I let it hang around my neck.

I pull into a lane way, and my father pulls up with my uncle Gerald.  They say they will be back to give me a ride, and tell my to wait for them where I am.  I wait and wait and wait and wait.  Eventually, some guy comes out of a house behind me and begins to *spray me* with the* garden hose*, then runs back inside.

The man come out and sprays me periodically as I wait.  He become more and more *vicious*, and eventually begins to *attack me* while his son sprays me with the hose.  I fight back, but he keeps coming out and spraying/fighting me.   He even breaks my skateboard at some point.  Night falls, and I'm still there waiting.

Finally the man comes out and *apologizes* to me, inviting me inside out of the cold.  Neither of us was winning this little war, and I'm grateful to come in out of the *cold*.  In the man's basement, I see a television playing a recording of three men in* bunny suits invading* the man's home.  He demands to know if I'm associated with those bunny men.  I tell him no, it was just a *coincidence* that I was wearing a bunny suit as well.

I finally leave the area, pissed that my father didn't come back for me.  I grab my *shattered* skateboard, and am surprised to find that I can actually use it standing up in it's broken state.  I cruise on down the street and encounter a group of people I know near my house.


*Hangar*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm walking through a field with a woman who is leading me to a very small *air field*, so we can catch a flight.  There are many small buildings and hangars all in a row.   

We enter into one of the hangars, only to find it *empty* inside.  "I don't get it," says the woman, "There were planes here before!"  A pilot walks into the empty hangar and escorts us outside.  Outside the hangar, there are dozens of televisions with *rabbit ears* stacked one on top of the other, with people fiddling around with the rabbit ears trying in vain to get some reception.  I try fiddling with one, and a channel come in on the TV.  It doesn't seem to be from the way I positioned the rabbit ears that is causing the *reception*, but rather my *proximity* to the television.

A woman walks up and tell us we have to leave.  She looks* familiar*, and I recognize her last name.  I ask her if she's Billy's mother, and she says that yes, she is.  I ask her to give me a ride, and follow her through an empty field.

----------


## The Cusp

*Bungle in the Jungle*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in a* rain forest*, amongst a group tree hugging *environmentalists*.  They are all dressed the same, and I wonder at the similarities between these people and a cult.

There was recently a *heavy rain*, and a bunch of them are going to the river to swim and kayak in the turbulent *flood waters*.  I follow along, and I'm disappointed when I see the river.  It's little more than deep ditch.  There are* logs* across the river every so often and I push one of them.  It floats downstream, hits the next log, knocks it loose, and that one floats down hitting the next log.  On and on until I lose sight of the floating logs.

Below the initial log I pushed is a small waterfall, and a clear deep area of the river.  The hippies tell me to be on the lookout for a large black and white duck like creature.  I see two of them right beneath me, along with a platypus.  The hippies want the* capture* the creatures, but they crawl out of the water and escape.

Then I see the tiniest version of one of these creatures, about half the size of my baby finger.  It's hopping along like a kangaroo, leaving tracks in the sand.  It's so *small* I lose sight of it, but follow it's *tracks* up the trail.  I follow them to a building and the tracks lead inside.  I think I'll lose the tracks inside, but the floor is dirty, and I can still see them clearly.  

The tracks lead into the *women's washroom*, and I follow them in with some trepidation.  Luckily the place is empty of women.  I follow the tracks through the washroom.  They lead to a wall, then turn around and lead back out.  As I'm about to leave the washroom, I see one of those *bugs* that looks like a leaf, about a foot long.  Behind it is a giant f*lightless wasp* about the size of a rat.  The wasp creature is hissing.

I open the door to leave, and the leaf insect grabs onto the bottom of the door with it's legs.  The swinging door *rips it's leg off,* then tears the insect in three.  It's head still has two legs attached to it, and it's making the most god awful *hissing* sound.  I just stand there looking at it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Bungle in the Jungle*



That's all right with me.

The amazing recall continues... :smiley:

----------


## toucantango

Cusp, your dreams are very intriguing, well written and always a pleasure to read  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

If I saw a wasp the size of a rat I would run  :tongue2:

----------


## TheUniversalOne

omg I about passed out... and I watched cloverfield the other day... sheesh

----------


## The Cusp

> The amazing recall continues...







> Cusp, your dreams are very intriguing, well written and always a pleasure to read



You guys are going to make me blush! :Oops: 





> If I saw a wasp the size of a rat I would run







> omg I about passed out... and I watched cloverfield the other day... sheesh



If it had wings I might have ran!  You should have heard the noises it was making.


*Hopeless Planet and the
Wonder Plant
* *Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm on a planet with the crew from Star Trek TNG.  We get in a shuttle craft and attempt to leave.  We take off, but after rising a couple of hundred feet in the air, the ship suddenly *loses power* and we* crash* back to the ground.  Our shuttle craft skids along the ground tearing up the earth.  It seems there is something around the planet which interferes with our ship.

We get out and see some of the native inhabitants of the planet, who are *warriors*.  We stand on a mound of dirt, and one of the crew says they will take us with them if we don't show *fear*.  The warriors arbitrarily choose a couple of members of our crew and lead them through some sharp razor grass.  To show them I'm not afraid, I yell at them "*What the fuck are you looking at!?!?!?"*

The warriors leave, leaving the people they've chosen tangled in the *razor grass*.  I try to follow, but the high grass is too sharp, lacerating my skin and cutting through my clothes.  We give up and rejoin the rest of our crew, who are gathered at some picnic tables.  There are houses all around us, but we can't reach them because of the razor grass.  

I sit down at the table and see a *starship* fly by in the sky.  It has a glowing green atomic symbol rotating around it, and I know that's why our ship failed, because we didn't have that kind of *shielding*.

Next to me is a woman holding four *babies*.  I wonder who the poor woman is who has to *breast feed* all of them, but she tells me she's been feeding them milk made from a local plant.  Our crew is all full of burns from trying to pass through a force field, which the natives seem to be able to pass through no problem.  The woman with the babies notices that the babies were unaffected by the burning.  SHe reasons that it must be from a skin cream, or butter made from the same plant, and tells me to rub it on myself.

I take several chunks of *butter* from her and begin to smear myself up, covering every inch of skin I have, even the slits of my eyelids.  It's tough working it into my scalp through my hair, leaving my hair all greasy and clumped.  

The others start to smear themselves up with butter as well.  While they do, some of them talk about how they've grown to *crave* the food made from this particular plant, how it gets better the more of it they eat.  It's also the only source of food we have, some sort of wonder plant that can be used to make anything.  We are close to making our *escape* from this planet.

I wake up here, do a little recall, and slip back into the same dream.

We are preparing to leave the planet, and I hear *Picard* saying we can go as soon as we've gathered up enough boards made from that miraculous plant.  I grab a fence and rip a large section off, then carry it to where the others are taking theirs.  People are ripping off boards everywhere, and I worry the sound will give us away to the inhabitants of the planet.  But then I see we are completely boarded off from the main compound where the aliens live.  

There are scattered boards along the ground as I carry mine along, and I drop them on large pile of this white plastic like wood.


*Squandered Riches*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm behind the medical center with my brother and my father.  There are a few kids skateboarding, and my father says we should use some of the *money* we won to build a skate park here.  My brother says that if we did that, it wouldn't be a *cool* place to hang out anymore, and nobody would come.

In an attempt to make the other kids think a skate park would be cool, my father begins to unearth a *large rock* atop a retaining wall.  He starts to talk loudly about how some guy called Nick always wanted to tear that stone out back in 1942.  This nick guy was some kind of *local legend*, and upon hearing his name, all the other kids come an help my father tear the stone out.

We go back home, and my father wants to use our money to turn the spare room in the basement into a large racetrack with those old electric cars.  He's dug out his old *race track* set and set it up in the middle of the room, but wants to expand it so it runs the length of the walls.  My brother suggests we build a *Thunder Dome* instead, but my father tells him our money is all gone.

We check out his race track and give it a try, making the cars go as fast as they can, sending them flying off the track.  We try again, this time not going full throttle.  The more we look at the track, the more interesting it becomes, with bottlenecks, and criss cross sections, loops and jumps.


*A Tale of Two Terminators*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 There is a kid at school with his dog, an old german shepherd.  There are two identical *giants* as well, who are at the same time T*erminators*.  One of them is *protecting* the kid, the other trying to* kill* him.

The kid walks down the hall, his dog *barking* ferociously at the evil Terminator.  A teacher comes out and says she's going to report him to to principal.  The kid's protector terminator is walking down the stairs ahead of him, and he chases after it.  The evil terminator is hiding by the door to the stairs, but the good one ignores it.

As the kid passes the evil terminator, it reaches out and grabs the dog by the *throat*.  I can hear the dog's thoughts, saying "What's going on here?"  The dog* mauls* the giant's hand as the giant crushes it's neck and dashes it against the ground.

While the evil giant terminator is dealing with the dog, the protector terminator runs back up the stairs and throws the evil one through the wall.

----------


## ninja9578

Too bad you weren't lucid, you would have gotten your wings  :smiley:   That was a cool dream.  I noticed today that Star Trek is having another movie, is that where the dream came from?

----------


## mark

ha get in!! those scalextrics were great!! did you have one when yo uwere younger at all?

I like the terminator dream that was mad!

----------


## The Cusp

> Too bad you weren't lucid, you would have gotten your wings   That was a cool dream.  I noticed today that Star Trek is having another movie, is that where the dream came from?



Had no idea they were making another movie.  Must have had that dream because you can't change the channel without seeing Star Trek on TV somewhere.





> ha get in!! those scalextrics were great!! did you have one when yo uwere younger at all?



 No, we just had my father's old set.  But it was still pretty cool.


*Shot in the Throat*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
 I'm at a huge *soccer tournament*, and *Andre* asks me to take his place on his team while he gets some *sleep* during the first half of the match.  We take the field and I wonder what *position* I should play.  I ask my team mates, but they have no idea what positions _they_ are going to play.  The game starts and it seems that there are three teams on the field at once.

The game starts, and the opposing team gets control of the ball.  One of the female strikers on our team asks if she should fall back to help.  Before I can answer, a man walks onto the field and *shoots me in the throat*!  He begins to shoot at everybody.  

The female striker gets shot in the throat as well, and the scene changes to her and *Ted Danson* sitting in a car.  The woman is bleeding from her throat where she was shot, and Ted Danson has a *sword* shoved into his throat.  The blade is buried deep in his chest, the pommel sticking out in front of his chin.

Ted Danson is holding a cell phone, and the woman tell him to call for *help*, but his phone is dead.  THey sit there throughout the night, and when morning rolls around they are feeling better, and decide to go to the hospital.

The *hospital* is in my parent's house, and all the gunshot victims are there.  I go to the bathroom with a bandage around my neck, and am aghast to find a humongous Lincoln Log of a *turd* sitting on the toilet seat.  It's three feet long with one end tied off in a sausage wrapping.  I try to knock it into the toilet, but it breaks apart, getting shit everywhere.  I clean it up as best I can, but I just end up smearing it around.

The shooter shows up at the hospital holding a *grenade*.  Blade is there, and the shooter leads Blade into a parking lot.  While the shooter isn't looking, *Blade* presses a button on a remote control device which inflates a humongous balloon man with *explosive gas*.  There is a motorbike idling across from Blade.

Blade pushes the shooter down, who drops the grenade.  Blade then runs to the idling motor bike and takes off.  The grenade *detonates*, setting off the inflatable man, which explodes in a huge *fireball.*  Blade races the fireball, and pulls into some *tunnels* that look like a sewer system.  He begins to run through the water, and as he does, he switches over to poorly animated CGI animation.  My mother comments that this movie wasn't very popular.  I tell her they did make three of them.

I'm now walking down the street in Toronto, and come across a lone *gang member* who was one of the ones responsible for the shootings.  I tell him off since he's alone, but he disappears inside to get reinforcements, and I run down the street and hide in an alley.  The whole gang is coming looking for me.  I can hear them getting closer when I see Billy walking into his house.  I sneak in after him and hide inside, watching the gang members search for me from the window.

I go to the top of the building and watch the gang members circling the block, waiting for my chance to run.  They finally leave to go for dinner, and I run for it.  Everyone at Billy's house follows me, including Penn from *Penn and Teller*.  Pen wants to talk to me and runs into a door trying to catch up to me.


*King of The Hill*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I *fall asleep* in front of a wire fence beside a trail at night.  When I wake up, I *sense* someone is there with me, so I feel around in the *darkness*.  My hands find a pair of legs directly in front of me, and when I look up I see this tall, skinny old dude standing there.

The old guy is giving me the most fucked up *evil stare*, scrunching up his wrinkly old face.  He doesn't say anything, but he's clearly trying to *intimidate me*, so I *swing* at him.  The old guy grab my fist in mid swing, and begins to *gnaw on my knuckles*.  I tear my hand away and inspect it, expecting to see bone, since he was really chewing on it.  At first I see only bite marks, but then it begins to *bleed profusely*, pooling on my hand, then spilling all over the ground.

The scene that just happened is now an episode of *King of the Hill* that I'm watching with my family.  The incident with the old guy happened to Bobby Hill, and he's all *messed up* in the head because of it.  Bobby and Hank are standing in a wooded gravel road, and Hank has some old *country records* on the ground he's looking at.  My *father* recognizes the albums, and *sings* along with the songs.

Commercials come on, and I *channel surf,* losing track of the channel we were watching.  We can't find it because everyone says it was a different channel, none of them the right one.  Then I remember I had the show on the television in my room, so I go to check what channel it was.  I come back and we put the show back on.

Now Bobby and Hank are standing in a field surrounded by the coolest, most elaborate* tree houses.*  A guy sticks his head out the window of one of the tree houses and yells at them to get off his property.  His *two daughters* come outside to see what all the commotion is all about.

I now take Bobby's place, and the two daughters invite me inside their house.  They are wearing they *sheerest night gowns*, which I can see right through.  I can see their *breasts*.  The blond one is tanned but for her boobs, which are a glaring white compared to the rest of her body.

----------


## Caradon

Cool your Wilding now! You should practice that more.  You seem like you could get really good at it. I wish I could do it the way you did. That would be fun.

----------


## mark

ha those dreams were awesome mate!!

Did it hurt when you got shoot in the throat?

Ah man I laughed at the 3 ft crap and your attempts to clean it up lol, it must have been cool to have blade show up in your dreams  :smiley: 

and the next dream were the old man catches your fist mid flight and starts gnawing on it ha ha that is great lol  ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

> Cool your Wilding now! You should practice that more. You seem like you could get really good at it. I wish I could do it the way you did. That would be fun.



You'd think so, but when I try to wild, it just keeps me up all night.  Never been able to WILD intentionally.





> Did it hurt when you got shoot in the throat?



Luckily there was a lot going on, so I didn't have time to focus on the pain.  No pain, just shock.



*Pissed On/Off*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Deep

 I spent an entire weekend *partying* in this dream.  It starts off Friday night, a party at my grandparent's place.  A group of us go into the basement to watch a *play*.  The play is basically a bunch of people, including Allin from school, quoting bunch of lines and short scenes from a funny movie.  It's a very short play, a complete ripoff not worth the money we paid to see it.  The play ends with Allin mooning the audience.  One of his *butt cheeks* is painted like a peach, the texture of which is very photo realistic.

I see that one entire side of Allin's body is painted in a peach texture.  My grandparent's dog has one side of it's body painted like a peach as well, and it gets into a fight with another dog.

I leave the party and my uncle *Mike* runs after, wanting to talk.  He says him and a friend are going to start keeping *dream journals* on *Dream Views*.

I go to another party, and when I enter, I find three of my friends standing there *naked*, *peeing* on each other and *laughing* their asses off.  That's too weird for me, so I leave and go to *bed*.   My blankets are damp, and I wonder if they peed on my bed.  Just then one them (now some guy I don't know) walks in and starts to* pee on me!*

There is nothing I hate more than getting peed on, so I rip a section of metal railing off the stairs, and start to *beat* the guy in the *head*.  My other two friends run over and try to get me to stop, saying I'm going to cause *brain damage*, but I continue hitting the guy in the head as hard as I can.  They all grab sections of the metal railing, and we have a little stand off.

Tired of this scene, I go to a beach party with a boat and drink till the sun comes up.  As I'm watching the dawn, I think that I really *miss* doing this.

It's now Saturday night, and I'm going from party to party.  I head to the beach party again to end the night.  I get there and my three drunk pee friends are there, *hammered* out of their minds.  They some how managed to *sink* the boat after invading this private property.  The police are there, and people are diving for items from the sunken ship.

I spend the following Sunday on the beach for the end of the regatta weekend.

I had to leave out a novel's worth of detail in this one, most of it mundane party stuff.


*Fragment: 2012*

2012 has arrived, and the very physics of the universe are changing.  They are detailing the changes on the radio, and I have a map of cones and circles with formulae and and ratios on it.

The only thing I remember clearly is that electric lights no longer function properly.  Fluorescent lights don't work at all, and filament lights only have a dull flicker to them.

Really wish I had gotten up to take notes of that one.  I trusted it to memory instead, but it was just too abstract to make sense of in the morning.

----------


## Moonbeam

> There is nothing I hate more than getting peed on, so I rip a section of metal railing off the stairs, and start to *beat* the guy in the *head*. My other two friends run over and try to get me to stop, saying I'm going to cause *brain damage*, but I continue hitting the guy in the head as hard as I can. They all grab sections of the metal railing, and we have a little stand off.



I love it when someone in a dream pisses you off (whether by pissing on you or not  ::lol:: ).

----------


## mark

lol that part with the peeing is quite amusing....and even more so when you start beating on him lol

oh whats with 2012 all I know is that is when england has the Olympics lol

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings






> I love it when someone in a dream pisses you off (whether by pissing on you or not ).



Now that you mention it, that does happen quite frequently, doesn't it?  It's probably best I take out my frustrations in my dreams.  One of those guys in that dream really did pee on me once.  Lucky for him he was my ride home!

*Wonderland*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm *flying* in a *plane*, in the midst of landing in* Calgary*, and I see Wonderland out the window.  I open the window by me seat to get a better look.  The plane lands in the middle of wonderland.

I get out of the plane, and since I'm already in wonderland, I decide to check it out for a bit.  It doesn't appear that I need a pass since I landed on the inside.  It's really *hot* out, and I head towards the *water rides*.  The first one I come to is a large dark room that is spaying a cool mist from the ceiling.  Just as I'm enjoying the the refreshing *mist*, a woman employee comes up and tells me I have to leave since I don't have a ticket.

I leave the mist room and the woman follows me like I'm up to no good.  Outside of the room there is a* gambling* booth with card games that look like poker.  I want to play, but I don't recognize any of the games, they all have strange names and rules.  I watch and try to figure out the rules of the games, but they keep changing.


*Sportsman*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm *fishing* in a river with two other guys.  One of them snags his line and enters the water to get his lure back.  I hook something on my line, something really,* really big,* and at first I worry I hooked the guy in the water.  But it moves like a large fish would, and my rod bends almost in two.  I reel in a monstrous *salmon*.

I leave town I was fishing in by* bus*.  We pass the "You are now leaving..." sign which has a huge wooden salmon in front of it.  Someone has left a real fish underneath the wooden one.  I look on the other side of the road and see they have left a real salmon in front of the "You are now entering..." sign, which also has a large wooden salmon.

The bus pulls up at a bus station, and I enter into a store which is some sort of sports store.  People in line ahead of me are buying fishing bait and hunting equipment.  There is 6 foot *alligator tail* laying on the floor, and the shop keeper asks if it belongs to me.  Since no one else is claiming it, I tell him sure, thinking I can turn it into a pair of boots or something.

The shop keeper charges me 40 dollars for the alligator tail and a few other items, which I think is a great deal.  He then tells me with a wink I owe him 22 dollars for the "apple pie".  That means he somehow cut me a deal by not charging me full price.

I take my alligator tail on the bus, but now it's much smaller than I first thought it was.  There is just enough leather to make myself a *belt*, which I do.  Another guy wants to make a belt once he sees mine, but there isn't enough leather left.

----------


## The Cusp

*DV Sleepover at LucidBulbs*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 There is a *fat kid* staring off into the bush and talking to his non-existent girlfriend like she's really there.  The kid does this all the time, and *believes* that someday, by doing this, she will walks out of the woods to greet him.

As the kid is chattering away, a girl walks up to him and says hello.  Everyone is stunned that that he was right.  My view goes over to the girl, starting at her feet and moving up to her face.  She's an asian girl that says she just moved to Canada because of her *allergies*.

The girl becomes lucid bulbs, and I become the kid.  We're in the Petawawa Civic Center, and a bunch of people are looking through my written *DJs*.  There are hand drawn *illustrations* at the top of each entry, one of which is a *circle* perforated with a dotted line with a bunch of equations underneath.  On the wall is a poster of the exact same circle and equations.  No one can believe it, since the date on my DJ entry is several years old, but it's an exact match to the poster on the wall.

My brother asks me "*What exactly is Lucid Dreaming?*"  and I tell him it's when you are aware you are dreaming.  Then there was something about brownies and I woke up.

It was too cold to get out of bed to take notes on the dream, so I tried to commit it to memory, and as is happening a lot lately, as I fell back asleep, I dreamed of the same theme again.  It's so ironic to talk about lucid dreaming in dreams but not get lucid!

I wake up in *LucidBulbs*' basement with several other* DV members*.  She was hosting a DV sleep over.  I don't really pay attention to who else is there because I'm busy trying to* recall the dream* I just *woke* up from.  Something about me being married to Lucidbulbs involving *Sean Connery.*  I see some pens and paper and take notes from my dream.

People begin to take turns telling their dreams, but I don't share mine since I'm a little *embarrassed* to admit I dreamed I was married to Lucidbulbs.  I don't want to make things uncomfortable.

We all go upstairs, and Lucidbulb's parents have set out bowls with apple flavored instant oatmeal for all of us to have for *breakfast*.  We sit down at two tables, and there are kettles of hot water to add to the dry oatmeal.

This dream probably came about because I had noticed Lucidbulbs had a new avatar, before she changed it back to the old one.

----------


## mark

ha ha cool dreams man I bet you were shocked when the girl walked from the jungle! lol

Maybe you should use lucidbulbs as a dream sign I think thats the thrid time she has been in a dream with you.

lol sometimes when things like marriage occurs in dreams it a little awkward to put it up here in case the person finds it uncomfortable. Do you find that at all?

----------


## The Cusp

> lol sometimes when things like marriage occurs in dreams it a little awkward to put it up here in case the person finds it uncomfortable. Do you find that at all?



Not in this case.  It wasn't even a real dream, it was a dream within a dream that didn't even happen!  I can barely wrap my head around that.


*Working Blues*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 I pull up to an *job site* in the countryside.  While my partner Ivan is unloading the equipment, I notice a chair with wheels on the curb across the road.  It has regular legs in the front, and two large wheels on the back legs.  I run over, sit in it, balance on the back wheels, and ride across the street.  I ask my partner if he wants it, and he says no.  I ask why not, hasn't he ever heard of the Junk Brothers?  He just grumbles in response.

I take the chair back, and now find a series of Huge cabinets and shelves, way nicer than my furniture.  I consider asking Ivan to help me take them, but they are too big to fit into my apartment, never mind the work van.  I look to see what else they're throwing out and see two *arcade machines*.  I already have one, but tilt one of them (which almost falls on me) to see it it still has the guts inside and it does!  They are both pacman machines.

We go into the house and the customer tells us what she wants.  She wants us to match and existing dark red stain exactly.  THis fills me with *dread*, since it's *impossible* to match the color of old varnish, and she strikes me as the* picky* type.  She then tells me wants the risers on the stairs done as well (which have to be done by hand), and she wants them done *perfectly*.  

I walk up to Ivan and tell him this is going to be a *job from hell*, but he sees no problem with it.  I *argue* with him, and the woman comes up and tells me it won't be so bad, the already started to sand the risers.  She shows me the half sanded stairs, and the wood is all choppy, the kind of stuff that is impossible to fix and that stain really accentuates.

I close my eyes on the whole scene and begin to walk away.  Out of sheer *desperation*, I do a reality check, just hoping this is all a bad dream, and it is!  It seems I've been walking way too far with my eyes closed, so to make sure it's a dream, I keep walking further.  I should have hit a wall anytime, but didn't.  I slip up mentally and think I'm going to hit a wall any moment, see a flash of stairs in front of me, and open my eyes to find myself in the middle of the room.

Ivan is bugging me to start working.  I tell him no, I'm not going to because this is a dream.  He's very *stubborn* and won't let up.  In RL there is no use arguing with him, so I eventually give in out of habit and start to work even though I know I'm dreaming, just to get him off my case.

Unfortunately, re-entering the plot of the dream foils my lucidity.  I get *stressed out* by the impossibility of completing this job to the customer's satisfaction, and just sit dejected in the middle of the floor.

Ivan tries to get me working again, but I simply refuse.  The woman brings us over a plate of *bagels*.  I eat one, and it's *delicious*, the best bagel I've ever had.  Half way through I notice there is jam in the middle.

The picture I used for this dream is pretty much what I do all day, bent over like that.  It's hard on the back, but you get used to it.

I'm not surprised I'm having nightmares about difficult customers who expect the impossible and won't listen to reason.

----------


## AURON

aww man I hate it when DC's make me lose lucidity....especially in your case...but you did get lucid.  What was that RC you did? closed your eyes and just keep walking and if you don't hit anything you're dreaming?  Haven't heard of that, but maybe I'll try it one day.

Oh and that dream of a dream thing, but not really having that dream....I've had one of those but the setting was at some dimly lit restaurant and some guy was on stage asking us to check things off if we dreams about this or that.

----------


## ninja9578

You should have just killed him.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Darn!  Lost lucidity!  But at least you ate a yummy bagel.  ::D:

----------


## Pancaka

> You should have just killed him.



 LOL! I wouldn't find it TOO amusing to kill your co-workers in my dreams...unless they're an asshole IRL. I would kill DC's I have no attachment too though. Haven't been lucid enough to get the chance though.

----------


## The Cusp

> You should have just killed him.



I've thought about it, believe me!



*Nut Cracker Champ*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

 My brother is carrying a *Snoopy-like dog house* trying to get people to *play a game* with him.  Everyone he asks has already played him, and they don't want to play again, because it ended with them getting *hit in the nuts*.

He finally finds a willing *victim* to play his little game.  There is an opening on either side of the dog house where each of them stand inside of the dog house from the waist down.  The object of the game is to kick a *ball* back and forth until one of them gets hit in the nuts so hard they can't take it anymore.

The begin the match, with my brother's opponent *kicking* away while my brother just stands there straight legged, letting the ball *bounce* off him.  In this "game", when someone kicks the ball, it bounces back at them three times harder than they originally hit it.  My brother knows the trick to winning is not kicking at the ball so it won't come at him so hard.  His opponent flails away frantically at the ball until he finally bags himself.


*Zombie Cycle*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in a mansion,* running* from zombies with a dwindling group of people.  Many of the zombies we encounter have *unique personalities*.  These are zombie *lords* or bosses, complete with *underlings* do to their bidding.  One of these zombie lords is a zombified version of *Bobby Hill*.  He's playing in a sandbox with his zombie underlings, having chosen not to partake in the killing spree.  A *pacifist zombie*. 

The surviving members of my group make it outside of the mansion, and as they are running away, I have control of a glowing *mouse pointer* type thing.  I click in the middle of the fleeing group, dropping a zombie lord amongst them.  The zombie begins killing some of the survivors.  I click on a random survivor, and he turns into a zombie.  The zombie lord has control of a mouse pointer like I do, and he *changes* people over into *zombies* as well.

A bus drives by, and I click on random people in the bus.  They too turn into zombies, and I watch the *killing* and the *panic* going on inside as it drives by.  More buses drive by, and again I turn random passengers into zombies.  I wonder briefly why there are so many buses on the road.

Now I'm back in the scene, trying to *get away* from all the zombies I've just created.  My father pulls up in a car and we speed away from the scene.  We turn onto a *gravel road*, and see another* mansion* up ahead.  We pull over, and my father gets out of the car, only to be taken down by a zombie.  I have no choice but to run for it, and head towards the mansion.

The scene where my father got attacked was identical to how this dream *started* out, only involving other people.  I'm cognizant that the story has just come around *full circle*, and the mansion I'm running to is going to be infested with zombies as well.  They are spreading in a strange *cyclic pattern* that keeps repeating.

----------


## mark

oh man that nut cracker one is totally incredible!!! I laughed so hard at that

did you find it funny during the dream at all?

----------


## The Cusp

> oh man that nut cracker one is totally incredible!!! I laughed so hard at that
> 
> did you find it funny during the dream at all?



No, he wanted to play me as well, and that wasn't amusing in the least.  Although I was impressed by his trick to win all the time.



I barely slept at all the past two nights.  It got unseasonably warm again, and they didn't turn down the heat in my building to compensate.  Had a good nap after work today.


*Old Hag*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm carrying two humongous greasy, disgusting *pots* I have to *clean*. I spot a large sink basin and decide to wash them in that rather that mess up my kitchen.  I toss the fist one in the sink, then go back for the second one which I left on the stairs.

As I grab the second one, the ugliest *old hag* in the world comes down the stairs and asks what smells so good.  The pot has about 6 inches of old mouldy, greasy *beans* crusted in the bottom of it.  I tell the old bag it's just a dirty old pot, but she wants it anyways, saying it *smells delicious*.  I almost puke then and there.  The old hag looks in the pot and is disappointed to see soapy water mixed in.  "Too bad..." she says, and walks away.


*Friends*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm living with the cast from friends, and I'm having a blast spitting out one liners, mostly at *Ross*' expense.  I sit down on the couch and play *Metallica*'s Master of Puppets cassette tape.  I listen to the whole thing, and once it ends, I feel bad I made the girls listen to that.

We start drinking, and Ross is getting wasted.  Rachel says that we should take it easy so because we all have to work in the morning.  Ross gets a stupid look on his face, and says he's taken care of that.  I go look at the beer, and see Ross has taken the caps off all the beer so we have no choice but to drink them all.  Very sneaky.

Later we're all lying in bed, with *Rachel* under my legs.  She begins to crawl up to snuggle with me.  It strikes me as odd, because she was supposed to be at work.  I suddenly become aware *my eyes are closed*, and when I open them, everyone is gone.  I tell my self I must have *dreamed* the whole thing.  I get up and begin cleaning the apartment.


*Animals*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm in a building, and walk into a room.  A *doctor* comes out holding a *bone saw* and wants to start cutting me up.  He expects me to *submit* to his procedures, but I tell him no.  He comes at me with the bone saw anyways.  We *struggle* and I knock the saw out of his hands and leave.

Outside, it's a beautiful sunny day, the grass is incredibly green, and the air is thick with *butterflies*.  I keep seeing *closeups* of the butterflies, which makes them look humongous.  There is a wooded lake area below me with a few *deer* drinking from the lake, and I begin to run towards the water.

As I run at the deer, the doe see me and begin to run away.  As I get closer, some *stags* lift their heads and look at me.  They are *monstrously large* stags, with necks twice as thick as my body.  I stop dead in my tracks, not wanting to get any closer because the look mean.

I see a family with two small kids in a parking lot beside the water, holding a large ball of grass to feed the deer.  When I look back towards the deer, they are behind a tall fence with *lions* and *tigers*.  The deer are so large, the cats don't bother them.  One of the tigers begins to climb over the top of the *fence.*

----------


## Pancaka

I like the animals one. I've never had any animals in my few lucids I don't think (nor have I had many DC's...I WANT TO KIILLLL!!!! :Mad: ).

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That had to be one cool animal dream, I read through it and it sounds so amazingly cool [once the doctor was gone and you were free from sawing-risks].

----------


## Sara

Well, that was some good reading as I had to catch up for several days. Impressive recall, Cusp! Lots of detail and good dreams every day  ::D: 

I laughed at that party-dream, where you got pissed on/off by your friends. But partying all night long (in your dreams) must have been a good night! Better than working during your sleep  :wink2: 

The nut cracker challenge sounds like a typical 'Jackass' episode, I can imagine it's not a very nice game  ::D: 

The animal dream was nice, it's funny how dream animals are often out of proportion.

One question: how do you rate clarity and importance of the dream? From you writings, I can't find a clear difference between low and high rated clarity.

----------


## The Cusp

> One question: how do you rate clarity and importance of the dream? From you writings, I can't find a clear difference between low and high rated clarity.



A high clarity rating means I can remember the dream with very little loss of detail.  A low clarity rating means I know I've forgotten several parts of details.  I try to gloss over the gaps when I write it out so it's not so apparent.

Importance is determined by how many issues that are relevant in my life that pop up in the dream.



WHat an awful week of dreaming for me.  I seem to have lost all my recall.  Not sleeping well either.  Just a couple of fragments from last night, when I first fell asleep, and from when I woke in the morning:

*Fragment 1: Falling asleep*
I've just fallen asleep, and about 10-15 seconds into the dream, I get he feeling one of my DC's has been taken over by something from outside my dream.  I wouldn't even say I was lucid because I was so distracted by the "plot" of something from the outside entering my dreams.

THis DC, underwent a drastic change in demeanor when it was taken over, and it just feels foreign.  It seems so strange, like an invasion, I wake myself up from the dream.

*Fragment 2: Wake up in the morning.*
Random DC's are being taken over by mindless automatons.  They just stand there with a blank expression performing some sort of task.  Then I wake up.

----------


## mark

shame about the lack of recall mate! I hate it when tha thappens.

I think its the time of year to be honest man :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Starting to get some recall back.  Don't know what happened to me, I just lost it.


*Bad Dog*

*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in my *grandmother's* backyard, helping to take the *dogs* into the house.  The one I'm leading is an old gray dog who keeps snapping at my grandmother's other dogs.  It's not one if hers, and I figure it belonged to one of their friends who *died*, and now they're looking after it.

My grandparents don't seem to like the gray dog very much.  As I walk it up onto the balcony, I see a* hole* in the ground below that looks like some large creature *burrowed* up out of the ground.  "If you don't like this dog, why don't you just feed it to whatever came out of that hole?" I ask them.  But then I see a series of evenly spaced holes, some which look like *caves*, and I know they were dug to fit posts for an expansion to the deck.

I put the dog inside and lean against the deck railing, talking to some girls.  Jamie is there, hitting on me.  She jumps off the railing into the *river* below.  Once in the water, she takes off her top and flashes me her *boobs* as he floats down river.

I go inside and walk downstairs.  I somehow know there some sort of killer hiding down there, waiting to pop out and jump me.  I hide under the stairs, planning on ambushing *him* as he walks by.


*Down with Dictators
**Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in class, and the *teacher* is being a total nazi.  He's making us repeat everything he says like we're being *indoctrinated*.  One of the things he tries to get us to repeat is "I will not get any women."  That's the final straw for me and I tell the class not to repeat that. * Blood* explodes on the teacher's head as I speak out against him.

I get the other students worked up against the teacher, and every time one of them *mouths off* to him, a little blood spot *explodes* on his face.  With the whole class sassing him, he looks like he's getting hit with machine gun fire.

The teacher goes to the *principal*, and complains we're not following the rules he's trying to enforce.  The principal tell him he has his own *rules* to enforce.  The teacher complains some more, and the principal tells him, the can compromise, enforcing two each of their rules.  But the teacher notices that the principal's two rules cancel out his, and his offer was just a big *scam* to calm him down.   


*Flop House*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm at *Pete*'s old house, with Shane and his buddy.  Shane says his buddy only came because of the girls.  As I leave the house, there is a *concert* happening outside, on the edge of a cliff.  

Someone *jumps* off the cliff and *splats* onto a round landing spot.  There is another concert at the bottom of the cliff, and the music sounds like Joan Jet.  People at the bottom gather around the landing area and cheer, waiting for more people to jump.  They seem disappointed when nobody does.

There is another concert area above the first one, and one of the musicians from the first concert is fronting a *punk* band.

Been dreaming about Pete's old house for the past two weeks now.  Was a place I used to hang out.  It was a huge old house and a ton of people were living there.


*Fragment: Bad Hair Day*I'm brushing my hair, and notice the part doesn't have any hair.  It's just one thick bald line down the middle of my head.  Like a tooth dream, it gets worse and worse the more I inspect it

That dream likely came from visiting my brother.  He's getting a little thin in the hair department.  I'm not going bald yet!

----------


## mark

nice one you got your recall back mate. 

I know how annoying lack of recall is, I am currently going through a dry patch  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice stretch of dreams, Cusp.  :smiley: 





> One of the things he tries to get us to repeat is "I will not get any women." That's the final straw for me



Hahaha. Love that.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Moonbeam

Welcome back, Cusp!  I was thinking everyday I oughta bump up your journal pretty soon, so you could find it when you got back!  I hate dry-spells.





> I get the other students worked up against the teacher, and every time one of them *mouths off* to him, a little blood spot *explodes* on his face. With the whole class sassing him, he looks like he's getting hit with machine gun fire.





 ::lol:: That image is strangely surreal and hilarious.

----------


## Caradon

Oh, the bad recall hit you too! I was wondering why your journal fell back so far. Seems like it happened to a lot of us around the same time, including me.

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for the bumps, it was nice not to have to go digging for it.  Had a good nap dream today, and hopefully that puts an end to my dry spell.


*Break Out*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap
In my grandmother's backyard, there is some woman who is setting out to look for her daughter, who has gone off somewhere with my brother.  A man is trying to tell her it's useless, that' she'll never find them, they could be anywhere.  But the woman is overly *confident* she'll find them, like she knows somethinghe doesn't.  Just as the man opens his mouth to further his argument, the woman's teenage daughter strolls down the path behind the house, and the mother looks at him smugly.  The whole thing had the feeling of *witchcraft*.

They all come into my grandmother's house, and the daughter, along with her older sister who is my age (I must have been around 18-19 in this scene), go into the basement to watch television with me.  The youngest daughter is playing with *two white mice*, and there two blue tube openings build into the couch we're sitting on where the mice can run about inside.  

The two mice crawlout onto me, and I play with them for a bit.  One of the girl says something to me, causing me to look away for a moment.  As soon as I do, I feel a* searing pain* on my fingers.  I look back to the mice, only to find them clamped onto the ends of my index finger with their *teeth*!  I try to get them off, but the teeth are in too deep.  I try to ask the girls for help, but they've disappeared.  When I look back to the mice on my fingers, I see they have *changed* into two wooden toy mice, one green, the other red, both with detail painted in black.

I get the fake mice off my fingers easily enough, and go tell my family what just happened.  They *don't believe me*, so I leave to go for a jog.  My shoe laces come untied as I'm running.  I stop to tie them, and spot a *jogging Jesus* up the block.  He quickly disappears from sight, and I'm left standing there thinking WTF!?!?!?  Before long, Jesus jogs down that same stretch of road again, and then again a third time.  I'm not sure if it's just some nutjob just dressed as Jesus, or really him, and don't really want to know.  I walk away in the opposite direction of Jesus' jogging route.

At the end of the street I see the Fitz bros playing street hockey with the Page Twins.  I'm a little *hesitant* to ask them about Jesus, since I don't want to sound *crazy*.  When I finally do, the they all *laugh* and tell me they see that guy all the time, but have no idea what's going on with him.

I continue on my way to the path at the end of the street, _when the air in front of me kind of twitches_.  Everything at the very end of the road kind of stretches out to the left for a moment and then snaps back into place.  There is something magical about that area.  I walk into it, and when I touch anything like a the the guard rail of the sewer, coins would pop out. (Was replaying Diablo 2 this week).

I somehow become *Bill* from King of the hill, and Bill, being a dumbass, somehow gets pulled into the sewer.  I can see him standing *trapped* in a* stone room* with hay scattered about, looking up and Hank and dale through the sewer high above him.  

Bill is lead off into a *church*, and made to sit in the pews.  The place is tightly packed from the back to the front, with only a few vacant rows left.  It seems they are *abducting* the whole village into an *alternate dimension*, and it looks like they're just about done. 

The *captors* leave the room, and I get up to try and leave.  The *door is locked*.  A few people help me try and open it, while still more look for another way out.  I hear someone from across the room yell he found a *way out*.  I watch the guy leave, and he then walks* back in* just a moment later through the very door I was trying to open, closing it behind him.  The look of triumph on his face turns to *shock* as he sees where he is.

While everyone else is trying to figure out what just happened, I notice that a second guy was just stepping through the so called escape route across the room the first guy had gone through.  As soon as the door on our side opens from the second escapee being somehow *warped* back inside, I bolt out the open door.  A couple of the quicker guys follow my lead and make it as well before the door snaps shut.  

We find ourselves in a *mall*, and head towards the nearest *exit*.  None of the doors will open for us, no matter what we try.  Well, _almost_ none.  The couple we do manage have nothing on the other side, they open into a *complete void*.

We back well away from one of the void doors to discuss what to do.  I flow down into a chair, which before long begins moving around in ever widening circles.  When it runs out of room for bigger circles, my chair ride stretches into longer and longer ovals down the mall hallway.  The seat is made of a *slippery* plastic, and I almost slip off a few times, so I climb up with the rubber of my shoes for grip and *surf* around the mall on this chair.  

I zoom past a shop and see a woman bent over *secretively* talking on a cell phone.  I wonder if she's the one *controlling* this chair.  People begin to stop and watch me try and stay on this crazy thing, until finally a shop keeper walks out and stops me for creating a disturbance.  The shop keeper *chastises* me, saying I'm not allowed to do stuff like that.  I'm just happy he was able to stop the crazy chair before I got hurt.

As the shop keeper goes on about how I could have hurt someone, I wonder about this place *not being real* but still following the *rules* of a real mall.  Then I realize that's my ticket outta here!

I pick up the chair I was just riding, telling my fellow *escapees* "Follow me, we're getting out of here!"  I walk up to two mall *security guards* standing by the main doors, and *smash* my chair into something next to them, knocking it over.  Nothing breaks, but I did it with such *violence* that they immediately grab me and yell "*YOU'RE OUTTA HERE!*".

The security guards lead us to the front doors.  When they open them, there is a loud *whoosh*, like the mall is *depressurising*.  I know that means it's *connected* back to my* reality.*  The guards toss us all out into the bright sunlight, and we find ourselves back on the street near my grandparent's house.

No picture for that one, do you how hard it is to find a picture of Jesus jogging?  Not even he could run in sandals!

I'm very proud of the ingenious way I got out of that mall. ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on getting some more recall. That was quite an entertaining one. You had a mouse attack lol. I got a good laugh at the jogging Jesus. And that chair ride sounded like something that would happen in one of my dreams. And I agree, The way you escaped the mall was brilliant. Good Job!

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  wow your recall came back with vengence! nice one man!

Soo much happened in that dream, the jogging jesus was funny and most certainly a WTF moment lol

That part with the church and steeling people into another dimension is cool mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, that dream was out there [in a good way] and like everyone else said, congrants on the returned recall~

----------


## meggyfayephotography

good lord cuspy! you go from having a dryspell to... THAT in a nap! let's hope you keep up the good work!  ::banana::

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Might as well update the little I do remember for now.

*Fragment: Gene Simmons*
I'm talking to Gene Simmons at my parent's house and he hands me a bag of weed saying "It's from the show."  I thank him saying that's cool of him.
*

Fragment: UFO*
I see stars moving about through my window, so I go outside to take a better look at what's going on.  Behind the house is hovering a giant UFO.  As soon as I step back and take a good look at it, it's engines light up a glowing blue, and I worry I'm going to get fried.  But there is no burn.

The ship speeds off, circles around and stops above me.  I think it has left at first until a bright light from the ship hits me.  At first I thinking "Oh shit!", but then I begin to think, "All right, lets go see what's up there..."


*Fragment 12/02/08: Ninja Duels*
I'm hanging with friends and everyone keeps challenging me to ninja duels with crazy moves.  But it's all in good fun.  I get this girl alone, glad to have some private time withe her, but she tries to impress my by battling me in a Ninja deul.


*Fragment 09/02/08: Politics*
I'm in an office building waiting for the elevator.  An young hot politician woman comes out with her assistant, one of three people running in an election.  I take a good look at her and think "She's got my vote."  

But then I hear the way she treats her assistant, she's such a bitch, it's sickening.  I walk into the room and tell her that she won't get any votes because she'll never be able to hide how much of a bitch she is from the people.

----------


## Pancaka

your dreams gave me an idea for a good task of the month. You have a bunch of King of the Hill characters in your dreams. I just thought it would be cool if there was a task for....TOON VISION!!!  :boogie:

----------


## mark

hey man! good to see you posting again, a little recall is better then none.

I like the ufo dream that was cool......got me thinking, I wounder if all those alien abductions and ghost experiences are just dreams that people thought were real

----------


## The Cusp

Had some marginal recall today.  About friggin' time!

*Fragment: Two Way River*
I go to the *river* for a swim, and when I get there, I see one side of the river is parted with cars driving down the dry side.  The water just seems to stop at a 90 degree angle with nothing holding it back.  The remaining half of the river flows in one direction, the traffic drives by in the other.

As I walk down to take a closer look, a bunch of people crowd onto a metal walkway built along the river/road.  I follow them.


*Fragment: Explosion*
I leave my house, and outside I see very large explosion in the distance.  At first I think it's a nuke, but it's just one large fireball, not a mushroom cloud, and it's much larger than a nuclear explosion would be.  I await the shock wave, but when there is none, I ignore the explosion and continue on my way.


*Fragment: Tie Dyed*
I'm getting changed and find one of the tie dyed T-shirts my uncle made.  I put it on, and am surprised to find it's a muscle shirt without sleeves.  I find that odd since I don't own any muscle shirts.  Then I notice some bunched up cloth around my neck.  I unfurl it and it hands down my back like a cape.  It's a long sleeve tie die attached to muscle shirt.  I put it on as well, and it's a tight fit.

I see there are colorful striped shorts attached to the shirts as well.  The shorts look pretty cheesy, so I check myself out in a mirror.  My face is painted in tie dye fashion as well, lit up with black lights so the colors glow.

*Pulsating Insect Hive*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm sleeping in my *grandparent's* basement when I see something stuck to the roof.  I reach for it, but pull my hand back when I *feel* it move.  I take a closer look, and see a *giant wasp* at least three inches long.

Upon closer inspection, the wasp is caught in *spider webs*, and is being eaten by two large *ants*.  I look again and see several recesses in the roof with two more large wasps being carried or by more ants.  It seems the whole roof is covered with little holes which are crawling with insects.

I check out all the bugs above me, and in one of them I find what looks to be large *pulsating strawberry*.  It's stuck to the wall with insect goop, and the pulsating looks like a beating heart.  It looks like whatever is inside is going to come out very soon.

I find another pulsating strawberry, only this one has  dozens of smaller strawberries spread out around it's bottom, all pulsating as well.  They look like they crawled out of the "mother" strawberry, but none of them are moving except for that disgusting pulsating.

----------


## mark

> *Fragment: Explosion*




interesting dream there, I was hoping it would turn out to be a nuke....its something which I would imagine would be great to see. did you feel affraid by it at all?






> *Fragment: Tie Died*



 
ha that is brilliant, almost like a hippie super hero costume  ::lol::  good stuff mate





> *Pulsating Insect Hive*







> 







> 



 ::shock::  ::shock::  ::shock::  crap that is horrible! I am terrified of wasps so I would have freaked when you touched the wasp. That heart/strawberry creature is strange, sounds disgusting lol

----------


## The Cusp

> interesting dream there, I was hoping it would turn out to be a nuke....its something which I would imagine would be great to see. did you feel affraid by it at all?



Only when I though I was going to get hit with the shockwave.  After that it's like it was none of my business.




> ha that is brilliant, almost like a hippie super hero costume  good stuff mate



Yeah, I've always thought there should be a superhero who wears a tie dyed costume.


*Fragment: Sleeping on the Job*
I'm working in an office building with nothing to do, so I lay my head down on my desk and take a nap.  I wake up a few hours later and pretend to be busy working.  I can feel the imprint from the desk still on my face and I try to rub it out before anyone notices.

One of my high school teachers Mr Renault walks by and tells me if I don't have anything to do, I should go home for the day.  I follow him asking questions to make sure I'm not in trouble for slacking off.  It turns out he's going home for the day as well.


*Fragment: Baseball Movie*
I'm talking with Jim and Ross, when they ask my if I've seen some baseball movie with the creators of South Park in it.  They begin to describe the movie, saying it was unrealistic when the fans got up to bat in the final inning.  Then one of the guys from the movie is telling me he had to auction off the game ball, and he only got 7 thousand dollars for it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Had some marginal recall today. About friggin' time!



Sometimes it seems like I am not dreaming when I have no recall; other times I know I am, but I just can't remember.  Either way is annoying.





> *Fragment: Tie Dyed*





Now that is a cool outfit!   ::lol::   It will probably be in style soon.






> *Pulsating Insect Hive*





That dream seems to combine several recurring themes that you often have in your dreams.  The wasps, strange things stuck to the walls, weird yukky stuff.

*Clarity*: 3/10

----------


## EmilySian

I hate insect dreams! Probably because I had a dream once where I was a stung by a hive of bees!  :smiley:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ew, that pulsating dream ruined my taste for strawberries for today. But the fragments you had last night didn't sound too bad at all.

----------


## The Cusp

> That dream seems to combine several recurring themes that you often have in your dreams.  The wasps, strange things stuck to the walls, weird yukky stuff



Now that you mention it, I suppose those are recurring themes for me.  I gotta get some new themes!





> I hate insect dreams! Probably because I had a dream once where I was a stung by a hive of bees!



A whole hive!??!  I don't think I've ever had a dream that bad before!





> Ew, that pulsating dream ruined my taste for strawberries for today. But the fragments you had last night didn't sound too bad at all.



You get strawberries in the winter?  THey're always moldy around these parts in the winter time.  They might as well be pulsating.



Someone's avatar reminded me of another fragment from last night.

*Fragment: Amanita Muscaria*

 I'm walking with some guy when I spot a cluster of bright red Amanita Muscaria *mushrooms* underneath a house.  I'm surprised to see them because it's so early in the *spring*, they shouldn't have grown yet.  I pick them and begin to tell the person with me about them.

He tells me he's never eaten wild mushrooms because they might be *poisonous*, and I tell him he's absolutely right.  The pure white ones are deadly poisonous.  I give him a quick lesson in identifying them, from the spots on top, to the veil on the stem, and and the various colors they come in.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> You get strawberries in the winter? THey're always moldy around these parts in the winter time. They might as well be pulsating.



Lucky for me I live in Florida, they have fruit here just about 24/7

----------


## The Cusp

*I hate Country Music*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm watching television with *Brian*, when a commercial for a *concert* come on.  Some guy named Mike Black, and Brian gets all *excited* about it.  I ask him if they're any good, and he tell me yes, then asks me if I want to go.  I tell him "Sure, why not?"

As the date of the show gets closer, I find out that it's actually a *country music* concert  :tongue2: .  Now I really don't want to go, and regret wasting 40 bucks on the ticket.  I try to tell Brian I don't want to go, but he talks me into it.  He just wants someone to party with.

We go to the concert, and the sheer number of *cowboy hats* is making me feel *out of place*.  I still want to leave, thinking there is no way I'll be able to sit through this music.  But then I begin to notice all the hot, screaming *country girls*, and decide to stay for a little while.  We find our seats, which are fantastically close to the stage.

The band comes down the aisle and sits a few rows down from us.

I am not a country fan in the least, unless it's Johnny Cash or Charlie Daniels.


*Fragment: Pellet Gun*There is some guy aiming a *pellet gun* out side my parents front door.  Cars drive by, and I worry they will panic upon seeing the gun, but nobody pays the gunman any attention.  The guy with the gun says something about *shooting chipmunks* and *birds*, and takes a few shots across the street at the neighbours house.  I can hear the pellets go "PING!" as they hit.

The gunman takes a handful of what looks to be *wrapped candies* and trows them into the front yard as *bait*.  Before long he targets a *wasp*.  The wasp lands in the grass, and the guy put the tip of his rifle right onto the wasp, crushing it before he shoots it.  

He then targets some *flies*.

Wasps again!  Eat pellets you dirty bugs!

----------


## Pancaka

> Wasps again!  Eat pellets you dirty bugs!



#1 Wasps again!? #2 L O L !

----------


## mark

he he I must admit hot country chicks are the only reason I would be seen at a country concert lol

woohooo kill the wasps!! lol I am a fan of that dream ha ha

----------


## The Cusp

Just another short fragment today.  The problem is I haven't been getting out of bed to take notes on the dreams I remember when I wake up in the middle of the night.  Time to stop being so lazy!  But in my defense, they are hard to remember, and fade away as fast as I can recall them.


*Fragment: Ninja Race*

In the middle of a round labyrinth, two *ninjas* take off in opposite directions, *racing* each other.  They each tear through their respective halves of the *labyrinth*, encountering other *enemy ninjas* along the way.  They *battle* the opposing ninjas who stand in their way in a race to the finish.

I'm standing with a *police* officer at the finish line, a parking lot.  There is an empty parking space behind us, but when I turn around, I find one of the ninjas has snuck a Hummer into the parking space without us noticing.   I climb inside and start the engine.

I've been watching a bloody Anime called Basilisk, about two warring ninja clans, which explains the ninjas.  I also watched the Last Mimsy yesterday, which resparked my interest in sacred geometry.  No doubt where the labyrinth came from.

----------


## Moonbeam

Some country music is OK.

Anway, Cusp, you really need to start doing RC's whenever you see a wasp.  That is a strange dream sign, but I think it's one of yours for sure.

----------


## Pancaka

> [CENTER]*Fragment: Ninja Race*



 theres one a bit like that in my dj. first page, long ass post...somewhere in there.





> I've been watching a bloody Anime called Basilisk



BAH! Basilisk. I couldn't stand it for more than a couple of eps. Hella cool scene in the beginning though. It was just too weird for me (the guy with the chin  ::barf:: ). Maybe I'll take another look at it...

editx
well i just took another look...remembered why i didn't like it...

----------


## The Cusp

> BAH! Basilisk. I couldn't stand it for more than a couple of eps. Hella cool scene in the beginning though. It was just too weird for me (the guy with the chin ). Maybe I'll take another look at it...
> 
> editx
> well i just took another look...remembered why i didn't like it...



Yeah, it's not that great.  I can't bring myself to finish watching it, the story is just awful.  All I was doing was fast forwarding to the fight scenes, which were good in the first few episodes, but seem to be lacking now that it's reaching the end.


 *Coo Coo for Jerichoco Puffs*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
 I'm in a *post nuclear* Jericho scenario, with our town *warring* with a neighbouring town.  There is a lot of running and sneaking around with *guns*, fighting with our enemies.

I see a woman from the enemy camp who appears to be *meditating*.  She is actually controlling a *weapon* they call *Pheonix*.  I observe as the weapon is brought to bear against our men.  I see one guy standing there, then a thick *fiery orange beam* shoots out of the sky and completely *obliterates* the man.  This happens over and over, the beam targeting single people and crisperizing them.

Next the Pheonix fire targets Robert Hawkins from the show, but he dives out of the way in the nick of time.  I wonder why the woman doesn't keep shooting at him, then realize it's because she's targeting *co-ordinates* given to her, not the people, and has no idea if she hit her target or not.  Now more of our troops are *avoiding* the beam.  The beam targets me last, and I manage to dive out of the way as well.
 
I wake up here, take a few quick notes, and continue the theme as I fall back asleep.

A bunch of us are driving through town, on our way to a bar to have a* beer* at the bar.  We hear on the radio that the town is being *segregated by race*.  We drive down a hill and see the road ahead is block off by a wall of black people, not wanting to let anyone into their part of the city.  

Our car comes to a *sudden stop*, and I use the forward *momentum* to *leap* over the wall of people, landing behind them.  As I get my bearings after landing, I see there are a bunch of whites clashing with the blacks, trying to break through the *human wall* and get into that part of the city.  The black people think I'm here to fight them as well, and they all begin to *choke*, *claw* and *scratch* at me.

I try to *explain* that I didn't come here to fight, it's just a misunderstanding.  Luckily, a few of the black people see that I'm not against them, and they *escort* me safely out of the violence.

I get back in our car and we drive to the a store in the *enemy town*.  As we enter, I see through the window that the shop is almost *bare*, everything having been picked clean.  We're *pretending* that we want to trade, but we're really *spying*.

There is a small airplane in the store, surrounded by various racing cars and go-carts.  As we inspect the plane, some guy on a couch starts *mouthing off* to one of my guys, who looks like he's about to get violent.  I play *peace maker*, telling him to ignore the guy.  This happens several times, each time I *defuse the situation*.  Then finally, the guy starts mouthing off to _me_.  It takes me almost a full minute to *swallow my pride* and kiss his ass to avoid trouble.

Having snooped around enough, we decide to make a* fake offer* on something random to make it look like we're serious about trading.  We ask them what kind of stuff they're looking to trade for.

My crew all sit down in front of a television with the opposing townspeople.  The sitting area is *split in two*, one side where our town sits, the other side for the enemy town to sit.  I make a point of *crossing the line* and sitting on the floor on the enemy side, making sure I'm not blocking anyone's view of the television.

Two girls from my high school are suddenly there, and they play a song by the Eagles.  The skin on my face feels dry now, and I *peel* off a layer of skin off my forehead like a sunburn.  I notice the girls have serious dry *peeling skin* on their faces as well.

As we leave the store, one of my guys sparks up a *joint.*  I take a drag, and the enemy townspeople act like I'm eating babies.  Apparently no one smoke pot anymore, because it's hard to come by.  I think how this devastated world will be perfect to grow pot come the spring, then reconsider because there are soldiers everywhere who would see me sneaking off into the bush.

We discuss coming back to steal the airplane, but Jake lists off all the things that are wrong with it.

I take a drive with the* leader* of the enemy town.  As we drive out of sight, I hand him a *handgun*.  He says how he doesn't like deceiving those people.  It turns out he's *undercover* for our town.

Finally, I think I got my recall back!  There is a lot of mundane detail in that one I wouldn't have normally included, but I'm trying to make up for my dry spell.



My boss is trying to punish me by not giving me any work today.  But there is nothing I like more than not having to work.  Had a great nap today, which yielded a few more dreams.


 *Knitted Tuque*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
 I'm at Steele's high school with a knitted tuque I try on.  In a room talking to a big girl.  Actually, she's doing all the talking, not giving me a chance to say anything.  I notice the walls in the room are *mirrors*, and try on my tuque again, which is now a large knitted christmas stocking.  It's really *tight* on my head hangs halfway down my back.  The girl gets upset with me, saying that messing around with my tuque is *distracting*.

The girl wraps her arms around me and she *levitates* us off the ground, into the stairwell, still talking nonstop.  It's a long way down and her grip on me isn't too good.  I'm *afraid* I'm going to *fall,* but don't want to *admit* it.  Instead I say to her "*If I drop my tuque, I'm going to cry...*"  I feel her grip on me slipping, and I tell her I can feel the grip on the square box containing my tuque slipping.  She floats us out of danger.
 

 *Used Book Store*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap I'm walking through *Pembroke* with some guy who tells me this is a bad part of town.  I don't know what he's talking about, since my father has had his store here for years.  I lead the guy into a used bookstore in an alley.

I'm looking for *books on dreaming*.  I find three books that are sort of related to dreaming beside two video cassettes by *Alex Jones* with animals on the cover, one of which is a *tree frog*.  The owner of the store tells me I'm bound to find what I'm looking for eventually.

The more I look around, the fewer books there are in the store.  The back of the store is set up as a tea room.  In the very back is a door leading to more books.  The woman unlocks it for me, then clears away some boxes of books blocking the base of the door.  I suddenly remember this room contains nothing but *comic books*.

Not happy with my internet searches on Sacred Geometry, I was thinking last night I should try and find some actual in depth books on the subject.
 *Architecture*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap I'm driving through *Pembroke* with some guy, observing all the buildings.  There are strange sky scrapers being constructed.  We pass a small *island* with several glass buildings in the process of being built on it.  The island is barely out of the water, and if the water level should rise in the slightest, the base of the buildings would flood.

We drive through the main part of town, and I see all kinds of buildings from *previous dreams*.  In particular I notice the city hall from a very old dream, my orthodontist's office which is a glass castle, and another black twisted building with spires that looks like it's right our of *Mordor*.

I pull up to my parent's house in time to see some guy run down the driveway, hop in a car and take off in a hurry.  My mother hops in a car and drives after him very, very *slowly*.  My father hops in a tiny police car and follows as well, but my mother is in the way and driving so slow, they will *never catch him*.

There are two driveways in our house, and I the car I'm in is a huge long boat, like an old Lincoln.  I pull into the driveway leaving room for my parent's cars to pull back in.


 *Models*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in some girl's house, eating a bowl of cereal as I follow her around.  She's giving modeling advice to other women.  She tells me her current clients are some blond from America's next top model, and Monica Lewinski.  She says that *Monika Lewinski* is really a sweet girl, but her *reputation* is damaging everyone she knows, even the band she's in.

The blond girl walks up from the basement, stopping behind one of those wooden pet gates.  The woman gives some advice, and I realize I'm standing between the model and the mirror.  "I guess I'd better get out of the way!" I say, and walk off into the kitchen.

I go to the sink to clean my cereal bowl, but the sink is full of dishes.  I sit my bowl on the counter upside down, *spilling milk* all over.  I grab a cloth and wipe up the mess.


Whew!  Took me two hours to type all that out! Good thing I had most of the day off.

----------


## Pancaka

hey, whats that thing in your sig from? I heard it in some Half Life Machinima today. Is it from Half Life?

----------


## The Cusp

No, it's from the movie Army of Darkness.

----------


## Pancaka

> No, it's from the movie Army of Darkness.



I see...kinda  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Cool dreams, they seemed pretty random though... Do yu watch Next Top Model or something? I really can't see how that'd be influenced into a dream otherwise...

----------


## The Cusp

> Cool dreams, they seemed pretty random though... Do yu watch Next Top Model or something? I really can't see how that'd be influenced into a dream otherwise...



Hell no!  I see commercials for it sometimes.  Just random stuff that sticks inside my head I suppose.




 *Tired Legs*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
 I'm riding with *Hank Hill*, who asks me "Can I ask you a *hypothetical question*?  What would you do if..."  Before he can finish asking his question, I see a bucket's worth of *blood* splash over the walkway leading up to one of the houses.  "Let me out!  Someone's in trouble!" I tell Hank.  I have a feeling there is some kind of *psycho killer* involved here.

I get the impression Hank was going to ask my what I would have done in exactly this situation.  He had driver through this part of town earlier with Dale, seen the exact same thing happen, and drove away without getting involved.

I get out of the truck and *sneak* around the bushes, not wanting to be seen in case there really is a psycho killer on the loose.  I walk up to where I saw the blood splatter, but don't see any blood now.  I look around and see bright red on a walkway across the street.  When I run over to inspect it, I see it's only *red paint.*  Nothing amiss here.

I look back down the street for my ride, but Hank has already left.  Looks like I have to walk, and I have a long way to go.  As I begin walking, the muscles in my legs feel *sore* and *tired*, so that I can barely make my legs work.  I push off parked cars and lamp posts with my arms to give my exhausted legs some momentum.  

I stumble by a baseball field, and there are several players walking slowly in front of me.  I step onto the grass to pass them, and the ground is very soft.  My feet *sink* into the turf, making it even harder to walk.

Some soccer players show up and begin to fight with the baseball players over the field.  Their coach is sitting at a picnic table, reading the back of a pack of cigarettes.  Some one says he was being sued for something.

I cut through a restaurant to shave a bit of distance from my travels, and see the guys from high school inside.  Chunk asks me if he can have my old *NES cartridges*, and I tell him they're all his.  I exit the restaurant and see that I'm not too far from home, which is good, because I can barely move my legs anymore.

Had a very long nap yesterday, and I'm wondering if my dream body being tired like that comes from too much sleep.  I'm going to have to look into that in the future.

And what's with all the King of the Hill characters in my dreams.  I don't even watch that show!


*Fragment: Invasion of Privacy*
I wake up in my parents old house and see a *helicopter* through the window.  It's hovering outside, facing my window and shining a *spotlight* on me.  The helicopter flies away, and I figure it was just coincidence, that it just happened to hit my window with the spotlight by *chance*.  But then another helicopter flies up, faces my window, and shines a spotlight on me.  This one too flies away, only to be replaced by another helicopter, then *another one*, then another one, then another one...

My *brother* distracts me from the helicopters by saying that someone is looking in through our window.  When the *peeping Tom* sees that he's been spotted, he runs away.  I go outside after him, and see the guy arguing with my neighbour.  I run up and *confront* him.


*Fragment: Dirty Lyric Contest*
I'm at my deceased friend's house with some of the boys, playing a fun 2 player version of the first *Super Mario* Bros game.  Schroeder pulls out a *porno mag* and starts talking about *contest* they entered where they submitted dirty/funny song lyrics, and the winner gets *published* in the magazine.  The guys had taken this contest very seriously and put a lot of effort into it, but their entry didn't get published.

Someone walks in with a large brown envelope.  They open it and all the songs they had submitted have been returned.  They look to see if there were any comments with the returned songs, but there is nothing else in it.

----------


## mark

urgh! monica lowinski eh!  :Sad:  shame lol 

he he that dirty lyrics dream is funny lol

good stuff on the recall mate  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings






> urgh! monica lowinski eh!  shame lol




I saw an episode of Family Guy with Bill Clinton last night, really!





> good stuff on the recall mate



Thanks, I was almost worried it wouldn't come back for awhile!  



This next dream was a helluva lot of fun!

*Real World of Warcraft*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK

 My friends take me to the mall to a play a *3D video game*.  It's like a lazer tag *maze*, only with medieval settings and *holographic monsters* to fight.  It has a fantastic plot, like being in a lord of the rings movie, but you get to *level up* and find cool weapons and armor like an RPG video game.

At one point we're in a tall room made of twisty, vine like treeish things covering the walls.  We encounter a group of *monsters* with four arms, and engage them in *battle* like we have so many times before.  Only this time something goes *horribly wrong*.  Instead of just losing hit points to the monster's attacks, them monsters suddenly begin to *slice and dice* my team mates for real! 

*Limbs are severed, throats slashed, guts spilled, and people run through.*  All our special attacks have stopped working as well, then our weapons and armor vanish, but the monsters remain.  A small* stamped* of *panicked* game players tramples through the room, distracting the monsters from my surviving party.  We join the rush for the *exits*.

We run out into the mall, and one of the first things I see is a kiosk displaying *knives*.  My companions all grab weapons, and I take a dagger for each hand.  I wonder what other weapons the mall might offer, maybe a chainsaw or some* protective sports gear*.  Then I see a pair of football *shoulder pads* on display with the knives.  I *wonder* briefly what the hell that's doing here, but don't have time to think about it. 

I *equip* myself with the shoulder pads, and rush back through double metal doors leading to the game area.  Just inside the entrance, we see the last of the escaping players trying to get past a group of those four armed monsters (from Diablo 2).  Gripping my daggers like the guy in the picture above, I rush in with a flurry of* stabbing*, taking advantage of the poor computer AI and decimating the monsters.

The reaming players get through, and we look deeper into the dungeon to see hordes of monsters coming our way.  No other gamers are getting through that alive, so we run back out thinking the holograms won't be able to project outside.  To our shock, about twelve dungeon's worth of monsters pour into the mall.

People are running everywhere and monsters are chasing them, and I'm just trying to stay alive.  I watch some guy run for the exit.  I think the holographic monsters won't be able to exist outside the mall, the they run out the door, holding it open for each other.  They spread out, taking in their surrounding, the chase after the man.  He runs through jet of *steam* coming from something overhead, and as the monster chase him into it, they depixleize into nothing.

I see a large rectangular section of identical steam coming from a section of the mall roof and yell at everyone to get into the steam.  We all rally in the middle of the steam jets and the monsters run right into it and dissipate.  We're left facing the doors to the game gone wrong, which dense ranks of spiky monsters are pouring out of.  They come straight at us, but vaporise as soon as they hit the steam.  

A *transport truck* materialized along with the monsters and barrels down on us *full speed*.  Since I know it too will be stopped by the steam, I sit crossed legs right at the very edge of the steam facing the oncoming truck.  I was being *cocky*, and the truck's velocity and momentum carried it much further into our steamy sanctuary than the monsters had gotten.  I had to lean way back, almost falling over, to avoid getting smashed in the face by a fully loaded 18 wheeler.

The truck's charge had created a lull in the monsters, and we used that opportunity to run for the door.  We run out to the street, only to find chaos.  Monsters jump us, and we run towards one of those steam thing only to have it not be there when we get to the spot that it was.  We run to the streets and see they are being *overrun* by these monsters.

The gamers from the mall are all herded together on the street corner trying to stay away from the rampaging monsters who have completely stopped traffic.  The *police* are on the scene, firing away, but they are being overrun.  I watch a couple of the gamers run into a nearby house to hide and think that's a good idea, then watch them get chased out of the house by twisted monsters who pour out of the house like bees from a hive.

I *wonder* how so many monster got out so fast without me having seen them, but again, no time to think about it.  I run back into the mall and try to hide inside a store.  The first one I see is a salon with a metal gate at the roof.  I run in, close the gate, shut the lights, and tell everyone to stay quiet and duck down. They all do, but then some woman walks out of a room and makes a lot of noise asking what's going on.  The  monsters attack, lift the gate, and overrun the salon.  A lot of *screaming* and running.

I run back into the game, weaving through the steady flow of monsters deeper and deeper into the heart of the game, stabbing any monster that's convenient.

I assume I was going back into the dungeon to find the source of the monsters and put a stop to it, because, you know...  That's just what i do!

If I had gotten lucid at any point in that dream, I don't think I would done a single thing different.  That one was so clear, I knew I could wait until morning to take notes for it.  It was so long I think I wanted to forget some of it at the time.


Had another dream that's not even worth typing up after that one.  I'll just sum it up briefly:
I was writing my final exam for an english class in university, and I was so painfully bored with the class, I didn't even bother to do my exam.  I just handed it in blank at the end of the test.  Worried about the cost of an extra semester, the got a ride on a bus full of guys working for a friend of mine who happened to own a flooring company.
I was getting annoyed with my job and was thinking of quitting again this week.  This dream is telling me don't do it!  At least not just yet...

----------


## mark

::bowdown::  that is just great!! I mean talk about a epic dream! I mean wow!


such a cool story to and your right I think that if you were lucid you probably would have done the same thing I know I would have. It is such a exciting dream I must admit im envious lol  :tongue2:

----------


## AbyssNess

Wow, that was pretty awesome.

Maybe tonight you can incubate it and finish the dream.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Maybe tonight you can incubate it and finish the dream.



That would be cool.

----------


## The Cusp

Work has been too slow, and I haven't been sleeping well.  I really should start working out again.

Today I went to work in a neighbourhood I dreamed about before, without actually having been there previously.  The layout was amazingly accurate, minus the roving gangs and ghost women.  From this dream anyways, Darkest Night:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=743
Kind of weird...just thought I'd mention it.


And a small fragment from yesterday.
*
Fragment: Dog Boy*
There is some guy who somehow got his* legs cut off*, and the next time I see him, he's *chained* up outside his family's house like a dog.  In fact he even looks like a dog, also like a *sasquatch*.  His body is covered in long black fur, and his head looks like a hairy black coconut.  I'm completely *aghast* they would treat him this way, but he seems OK with it.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Work has been too slow, and I haven't been sleeping well. I really should start working out again.



Hey Cusp.  I'm not doing too well either.  ::?:  





> Today I went to work in a neighbourhood I dreamed about before, without actually having been there previously. 
> 
> Kind of weird...just thought I'd mention it.



Was it like deja vu?





> I'm completely *aghast* they would treat him this way, but he seems OK with it.



 ::shakehead::

----------


## The Cusp

> Hey Cusp.  I'm not doing too well either.  
> 
> Was it like deja vu?



Sorry to hear that.  Must just be the time of year.  Nothing an early spring won't fix. :wink2: 

It wasn't really like Deja Vu, because I knew right away exactly where I had seen it before.  It wasn't just a vague sense of familiarity.  I could have gone to the house we were living at in the dream!

----------


## mark

ah I see you also have been struck with this bad recall, I wounder if it is the time of year? I know people say that this time people are the least happy maybe that is what it is, what do you think?

----------


## The Cusp

*Incest and Ice Cream Cake*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap

I'm sitting at my grandmother's next to my uncle Dennis.  There are various family members in the room talking.  It seems they're angry at Dennis because of the way he was acting.  

I notice my uncle has his hand on my leg as he talks to me, and find that very weird, but ignore it.  Then he runs his hand over my crotch, but I don't feel anything through my jeans.  Disgusted, I jump up and decide to leave.

My uncle tells me he'll drive me home, but there's no way I'm getting in a vehicle with him.  I'm to mad to even speak to him, so I just ignore him.  I begin to gather up my belongings, of which there are many.  It seems I was practically living here.

The last thing I want to take with me is some DQ ice cream cake in a fridge in the basement.  When I open the fridge, I see it is packed full of ice cream cakes, dozens of them.  I wonder what the hell my grandmother is doing with so many ice cream cakes.

WTF?  I have no idea what that was about...  Still having a hard time recalling my dreams.  I'm beginning to remember them when I wake again, but they fade away before I can write them down

----------


## ninja9578

Ew  ::makeitstop::   Nice to see you're recalling dreams again  :smiley:

----------


## icephoinex

Ok that last dream was akward.... but the video game one reminded me of a sci fi movie

----------


## mark

> *Incest and Ice Cream Cake*



 
wow now that is a random dream! totally strange dreams they are. I have had a few like that involving cousins and they just freak you out. wounder what the deal with that is.

he he I laughed at the ice cream cakes and the comment about your grandmother ha ha
 





> WTF?  I have no idea what that was about...  Still having a hard time recalling my dreams.  I'm beginning to remember them when I wake again, but they fade away before I can write them down



yeah thats kind of how its been for me at the min, I wounder why we are like that at times  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Real World of Warcraft*



 ::shock:: 

That was amazing.  :Clap:  Haha.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Rejected!*
I'm in a restaurant when I notice the cute hostess is standing alone, so I go over and talk to her.  She doesn't say anything to me, but as soon as some of the other staff walk into the room, she goes up to them and says I'm bothering her again.  About 3-4 large asian bouncers escort me out.


A little intro to this next one, I've been playing a browser game Tribal Wars where you build armies and raid villages.  Mix that with the season finale of terminator, and this is what I get...

*Fragment: Terminal Pillaging*
I'm sending out my troops to raid neighbouring villages.  But upon arrival, my small raiding parties are ambushed by armies of Terminators.  Most of my troops are wiped out. 

I rally my allies and we meet in one of the villages, then we combine our remaining troops into one large army, but I still don't think it's going to be enough.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> *Fragment: Rejected!*
> I'm in a restaurant when I notice the cute hostess is standing alone, so I go over and talk to her.  She doesn't say anything to me, but as soon as some of the other staff walk into the room, she goes up to them and says I'm bothering her again.  About 3-4 large asian bouncers escort me out.



Next time, just tell her it'll be ok and that it was just a dream. I'm pretty sure her clothes will just start to fall off if you do.  :Cheeky:

----------


## mark

> *Fragment: Rejected!*
> I'm in a restaurant when I notice the cute hostess is standing alone, so I go over and talk to her. She doesn't say anything to me, but as soon as some of the other staff walk into the room, she goes up to them and says I'm bothering her again. About 3-4 large asian bouncers escort me out.





ah the ever famous rejection dream! I hate those





> A little intro to this next one, I've been playing a browser game Tribal Wars where you build armies and raid villages. Mix that with the season finale of terminator, and this is what I get...



no way is it the season finale of terminator already! dam that was a short season  :Sad:  I have not seen this weeks like I will download it at the weekend

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ah, poor Cuspy, you should seduce her next time you're lucid or something, being rejected is no fun.

----------


## icephoinex

> *Fragment: Rejected!*
> I'm in a restaurant when I notice the cute hostess is standing alone, so I go over and talk to her.  She doesn't say anything to me, but as soon as some of the other staff walk into the room, she goes up to them and says I'm bothering her again.  About 3-4 large asian bouncers escort me out.
> 
> 
> A little intro to this next one, I've been playing a browser game Tribal Wars where you build armies and raid villages.  Mix that with the season finale of terminator, and this is what I get...
> 
> *Fragment: Terminal Pillaging*
> I'm sending out my troops to raid neighbouring villages.  But upon arrival, my small raiding parties are ambushed by armies of Terminators.  Most of my troops are wiped out. 
> 
> I rally my allies and we meet in one of the villages, then we combine our remaining troops into one large army, but I still don't think it's going to be enough.



Well as for the rejection,I hate those dreams, then I wake up and get rejected for real lol..    You play tribal wars too?

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Super Heroes*

I see *Superman* and *the Flash* standing in a large room.  The flash is in the process of righting a* machine* that got *overturned*.  The machine looks sort of like a bumper car, with a seat inside it.

Superman notices the machine has seen better days, and comments on it.  The Flash says that it doesn't move anymore, but it still functions otherwise.  The the Flash tells superman he knows he's the one who did this to his machine.  

Superman's face flashes into a faceted crystal texture, and he now looks like Bizzaro Superman.  Super man tries to grab the flash, but the Flash is *too fast*.


Also had a dream where I wanted to go swimming, but it was in the fall and a little chilly, but I was determined to go for a swim in the rapids anyways.

----------


## The Cusp

Holy crap,  I actually remembered some dreams today!  Took some notes on last night's dreams, but I can't read read them or remember the parts I can make out.  Something about soldiers and knife fighting.

I did however have a couple of decent nap dreams, one of which was semi lucid!


*Attempted Murder*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 I'm if my room with some girl.  I forget what she was doing, but she left me with no choice but to *kill her*.  I grab her by the head and *smash her face into the wall* *to shut her up*.  Then I wrap my fingers around her throat and begin to *choke her.*  As I do, I realize what I'm doing and stop.  Then I think I can't let her go now, I'll get in trouble for having tried to kill her!

So again I start to choke her, and again I stop.  I ask myself what the hell I'm doing, since this is just not something I'd ever do.  The girl is *bawling* and I let her run out of the room.

I then walk out into the hall to see the girl run into the arms of a teacher, *blubbering* about how I tried to kill her.  The teacher doesn't say anything, just puts his arms around her and leads her through a door in the hall way, completely *ignoring me*, which I find *really strange* considering the circumstances.

I consider *running* before the* police* come for me, but there's just *something not right* about this whole situation that's really bothering me.  Then it hits me.  This is only a dream, and everything will be back to normal when I wake up.

I go back into my room and go to bed to put an end to this ghastly scenario.

Very low level lucidity, and certainly not the best use of it, but it worked.



*Uneasy Rider*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 My *parents* and I each have our own* motorbikes*, and we're traveling down the highway towards Petawawa.  A car ahead of me keeps cutting across the traffic lanes perpendicularly, and I get separated from my parents trying to avoid this maniac.  I'm *pedaling* my motor bike, but not getting enough speed to pass, so I give it gas by cranking the handle.  As I do, I get a burst of speed, but a *black cloud* of smoke comes out of the bike onto my feet.  I finally get by him and see two motorbikes which I think are my parents, pull over on the side of the road. 

Turns out it wasn't them, and I look down the road to see my parents pulling over to wait for me.  I ride over to them down into the ditch.  My father is talking about the last time he filled up with gas, and I notice my bike is almost *on empty*.  My father says he needs to fill up as well, and we take off again until we arrive at a gas station/restaurant combo a little ways down the road.

We park, leaning our bikes against the side of the building, and go into the restaurant.  There we meet an *Indian man* who is going to come with us on our trip.  We leave the restaurant and the Indian guy (who lives behind the restaurant) says he's going have a *beer* before we go.  

I go to retrieve my motor bike only to find it's been *stolen*.  I imagine riding the rest of the way doubled up on one of my parent's bikes, and decide to go looking for my bike instead, since it can't have gotten very far.  I walk further behind the restaurant and see the Indian man's family and several white trash looking people milling about.  One kid is wearing this *oversized John Deere cap* which makes me grin, and I nod at the kid as I pass him.

I walk out into the middle of a field and ask an Indian kid if he's seen my bike.  The kid tells me "It was here, but now it's gone."   I ask him again where it is now, but he just says "gone".  I'm starting to lose patience, and I demand he tell me where it is.

I find myself standing in a *tree fort*, with the Indian kid pointing a *bow and arrow* at me.  I'm still demanding he tell me where my bike is.  The says OK, then tells me to give him 35 dollars for the top half of my fleece.  

I begin climbing down the the tree fort ladder, and the kid warns me not come any further.  He's got me in his sights with the bow, and he has a friend with a large *snowball,* cocked and ready to throw at me.  The indian kid has a snowball on the tip of his arrow as well.

I ignore the warnings and keep climbing down, so the kid *shoots*, hitting me in the shin.  My *blood* begins to pour down like a stream of urine, and as the kid looks down to watch splatter at his feet, I *jump* the rest of the way down, landing on the Indian kid with me feet.

I knock him down, holding him down, with one foot in the middle of his back, and the other on his head, pressing his face into the dirt.  I again demand he tell me where the motor bike is.  *Every time he says "no", I ruthlessly break one of his fingers*.  I'm quickly running out of fingers.

You mess with the bull, you get the horns!

----------


## Pancaka

Child Brutality! NICE! (not really) :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> Child Brutality! NICE! (not really)



He started it!

----------


## icephoinex

:tongue2: 



> He started it!



was she ugly cause if so thats reason enough

----------


## Pancaka

> was she ugly cause if so thats reason enough



she? lol. 
Well I don't see why we should kill all the ugly people... Einstein wasn't that great looking, but he's done good...

WOO! Einstein! :boogie:

----------


## mark

he he thats afunny set of dream there I laughed at the smashing of her face into the wall lol 

and the snapping of the fingers ouch! did it hurt when you got shot

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings





> he he thats afunny set of dream there I laughed at the smashing of her face into the wall lol 
> 
> and the snapping of the fingers ouch! did it hurt when you got shot



I didn't think it was so funny, beating up women and kids, although I don't feel too bad about the kid.  It didn't hurt because I went to a third person view as I watched my blood pour down.


I think I've got my recall back.  All I needed was some exercise.


*Hereditary Super Powers*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm at my grandmother's for a large family dinner with all my aunts and uncles.  We're all gathered around the table when my grandmother asks if we can* keep a secret.*

There is a clear glass pitcher of water on the table, and my grandmother holds out her hands in front of it.  She *concentrates*, and the water in the pitcher *freezes* solid within a couple of seconds.  She pulls her hands away, and the ice* melts* almost instantly. 

I figure if she can do it, so can I.  I hold out my hands in front of the pitcher and concentrate.  Nothing happens at first, but I keep at it until finally ice begins to slowly form in the pitcher.  A *hollow tube* of ice slowly forms in the middle and grows thicker towards the edges.  I don't manage to freeze the whole thing, only about 70&#37; of the water.  

As soon as I pull my hands away, the ice melts. 

I love super power dreams.  Had to try it on the glass of water beside my bed when I woke.  When I'm dreaming it's easier to concentrate on stuff like that, I never give up thinking "this is dumb..."



*Giant Aquatic Centipede.*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in my grandmother's snow covered backyard with a group of friends, standing at the top of a hill.  There some kind of metal tub half buried in the snow, and some one says we should ride it.  I push the thing to the top of the hill by myself while the other walk down the hill.  I give the tub a push to if it will work, and it plows slowly though the fresh snow.  It makes good distance, and I think it will be faster next time now that it's blazed a path.

I rejoin the others at the bottom, and we pass through the gate towards the *river*.  There is a *stone wall* running along the side of the river, and we all lean up against it looking into the waters.  I see what looks to be a *giant centipede* swimming around below my.  It's almost 15 feet long, and has a shiny metallic blue and red color to it.

I try to point out the centipede to *Jo-Anne* who is next to me, but it swims off to the side and she doesn't see it.  Everytime I try to point it out to her, she can't see it.  The centipede stops directly below up, but it half buries it's self in the sand and rocks, so that again, Jo-Anne doesn't see it.  

As I watch it, the centipede begins to *climb* straight up the wall towards us.  There's no way she'll be able to miss it this time.  I tell her to look, and as she peeks over the edge of the wall, *the giant centipede latches onto her face!!!*

Jo-Anne staggers back with a hand sized centipede (which looks *spidery* at this point) stuck on her face.  She rips that one off, and there are four smaller ones crawling on her face beneath it.  I watch in shock, not knowing what to do.

That was nasty.  Better her than me!



*Just Another Zombie Dream*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in a house with a group of people, *running and hiding* from zombies.  There is a room in the house that contains a bunch of *guns*, and I leave the safety of our hiding place to retrieve a weapon.  I get to the room, open the desk where the guns should be, only to find nothing.

By this time, the zombies have found me and are pouring into the room.  I *fight* me way past them and rejoin my group, asking the guy who live here where all the guns went.  He says people used them without returning them, but the majority* died* before they could bring the guns back.

We leave the house and take to the streets, but it's not long before the zombies force us to take cover in another house.  We raid the kitchen for *food,* then look for a defensive position to hole up in.  We choose a room in the basement, which looks familiar.  We're somehow back in the house we just left, which is absolutely infested with zombies.  I see there are several doors leading to our room, and I lock them all.  Then I see a large glass window and we cover it up with a sheet so the zombies won't be able to see us.

Now I watch the streets from above, with all the zombies milling about.  I somehow kill them all, but once they are all dead, the *bodies liquify* and begin to pool together.  Once the liquid zombies are all together, a fresh bunch of zombies appear on the scene.  Again I kill them all and watch as the bodies liquify and pool together.  This happens several times, like some kind of bonus round in a video game. 

While trying to find an image for this dream, I discovered that there is Marvel series where all the super heroes are zombies.  Zombies with super powers!  How cool it that?  Going to have to look into that.

----------


## Moonbeam

Nice to be back and read some Cusp-dreams!





> I'm at my grandmother's for a large family dinner with all my aunts and uncles. We're all gathered around the table when my grandmother asks if we can* keep a secret.*





That sounds Heroes inspired.





> Jo-Anne staggers back with a hand sized centipede (which looks *spidery* at this point) stuck on her face. She rips that one off, and there are four smaller ones crawling on her face beneath it. I watch in shock, not knowing what to do.





Typical Cusp dream--do RC's whenever bugs attack, Cusp!





> While trying to find an image for this dream, I discovered that there is Marvel series where all the super heroes are zombies. Zombies with super powers! How cool it that? Going to have to look into that.



Zombies are very popular.  I haven't had a zombie dream for a while.  New Romero movie coming out tho... ::D:

----------


## mark

> I didn't think it was so funny, beating up women and kids, although I don't feel too bad about the kid. It didn't hurt because I went to a third person view as I watched my blood pour down.
> 
> 
> I think I've got my recall back. All I needed was some exercise..



 
sorry mate I only meant it was funny in the sense that it was a dream and that its odd the random things we dream of. Dont get me wrong I would never find smashing a girls face off the wall to be genuinely funny  ::?: 





> *Hereditary Super Powers*
> .





great dream mate I to love hero dreams  :smiley:  and I especially liked the fact that it was a ice power they are always the best






> *Giant Aquatic Centipede.*
> .







not nice especially when it latched onto her face  ::shock::

----------


## icephoinex

True and I'm sure 100s of people dreamed of killing albert, but in a dreams your allowed to kill people, and when you try to find a reason, they were ugly is still the best reason, but only when your not lucid

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Geez, Cusp! You had some vicious dreams the other night! Trying to kill that girl, and then (even though he started it!) breaking the boys fingers off! The dream you had about your grandmother having super powers was cool. I love having dreams where I can do supernatural stuff... other than flying. I'm glad to see it worked for you! Every time I have a dream where I'm supposed to be a wizard or something like that, my magic never works and I get sad. Hahaha.

----------


## Pancaka

I got plenty of laughs out of your latest entry as well. Nice ones.  ::goodjob::

----------


## The Cusp

> Typical Cusp dream--do RC's whenever bugs attack, Cusp!



Easier said than done!  Bugs are the kind of thing that capture your attention in dreams, and they can multiply very quickly!  No time to be thinking of doing RCs.





> True and I'm sure 100s of people dreamed of killing albert, but in a dreams your allowed to kill people, and when you try to find a reason, they were ugly is still the best reason, but only when your not lucid



Who's Albert?  Poor homely bastard...





> Every time I have a dream where I'm supposed to be a wizard or something like that, my magic never works and I get sad. Hahaha.



Poor Meggy, the sad wizard.  I'll give you lessons sometime.  Whenever I use psi abilities in dreams, it's the hardest thing to do, taking way more concentration than I would have in the waking world.



*Madonna the Zombie Slayer*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm talking to my old *boss Chris* at what looks to be a secluded hunt camp or *cabin*.  As we chat, *Madonna* shows up and greets Chris.  It seems they are good friends and she has shown up to give a *private performance* for Chris' party.

I'm impressed Madonna got here at all.  The world has been taken over by *zombies*, with only secluded pockets of *survivors* remaining.  Madonna traveled a great distance all by herself to get here.  

Madonna joins us on *patrol* as we scout the perimeter of the our camp, *slaying zombies* along with the rest of us.  She's* fearless* and very *confident*. 
And that's hot I got the song "Like a Virgin" stuck in my head all day...


*Hawaiian Assassins*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm *partying* at a friend's house when their parents tell me they have an *extra ticket to Hawaii*, and ask me if I would like to go.  Well of course I'd like to go!  

I'm about to *call my parent*s to let them know, and say that this should be an interesting call.  I pretend I'm talking to my parents and say "Hi mom and dad, I won't be home tonight, I'm going to Hawaii for a week".  My friend's parents laugh and tell my to put the call on speaker which I do.

In Hawaii, our group approaches a restaurant surrounded by a small *lake*.  I'm struck by how my surroundings seem *temperate* than tropical.  We walk to the water's edge, and staff from the restaurant push a series of kayak like *boats* towards us.  We each get our own little boat and make for the restaurant, but before we reach it, the staff tell us we have to flip our boats and *swim* the rest of the way in.  Apparently this is *tradition*, and some of my group *complain* at getting their *shoes wet*.

Inside, it's a *hotel* full of *secret service agents* who are protecting *George Bush*.  They tell me *assassins* are coming, so I pick some *bladed weapons* from a table and await the coming assassins.  I have a small ninja *sickle*, and a home made *ninja star*, with erratic points of varying lengths and angles.

As I await the assassins, I keep *pricking* my hand with the ninja star.  The tips poke into my hands painfully but don't go deep enough to draw blood.  I eventually toss the throwing star aside.

The first assassin arrives outside.  I can see him through the wall like I have *X-ray vision*, dressed like a ninja, trying to get through the *armor* covered windows with a machine gun.  I run down the hall and into the room George W. is in.  He's sitting next to a couple of kids native to the island.  One of them, the boy, stands up menacingly.  He looks like he's up no good, and I think he's the assassin.

I run up and *tear out this throat* with my sickle before he can strike.  The wound wasn't as bad as I thought, but the kid looks seriously shocked, and everyone is looking at me like *WTF*!??!?  

Now it seems there never were any assassins.  I had been* lied to* and *set up*.  I see the secret service agents discussing my behavior in the hall.  They all take turns *berating me*, then end the discussion by saying they will place a *cash reward* in my room.

That ninja star that kept pricking my hands felt exactly like handling the tack strip for carpet.  Which is what I had to do at work today (pull carpet, blech!).  Dream premonitions?  Why did it have to be the painful part that came true, and not the free trip?


*Echoes of Hawaii*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 I'm walking down the streets of my *hometown* with a group of friends.  I see some people we know loafing at the end of a driveway, listening to music.  I do a *stupid little dance* for them as we pass which ends in me jumping away, and they all begin *singing* at the top of their lungs.

Past the singers, we see *Bourque* come to the screen door of another house.  He *jive talkin'* nonsense, and we reply in kind.  I round the corner with Richie and see my house ahead.

*Richie* starts talking about how he was invited to *Hawaii*, and I tell him I was invited as well.  He asks me if I'm going to go and I tell him of course, the ask who would turn down a free ticket to Hawaii?  

Then I *append* my Hawaii story, saying that mine *only happened in a dream*.  What a *coincidence*, I say to Richie, that he gets invited to Hawaii, and in my dream I got invited to Hawaii by the same people.

Doh!  Should have been lucid there.

----------


## Pancaka

Lol. If I was in the same room as Bush with a bladed weapon, things would go down differently. ::evil::

----------


## Moonbeam

> And that's hot I got the song "Like a Virgin" stuck in my head all day...



Poor Cusp!  You must have watched the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductions.  I didn't, how was it?

----------


## Moonbeam

Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.  ::chuckle::

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.



 ::laughtillhurts:: 
oh geez...

----------


## mark

> Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.




ha ha ha moonbeam that is just brilliant!  ::bowdown::

----------


## Pancaka

> Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.



lawl  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## The Cusp

> Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.



That's pretty cool!  An image that will get people's attention for sure, lol!





> Poor Cusp! You must have watched the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductions. I didn't, how was it?



 The what?  I never pay attention to stuff like that.  Why, was Madonna in it?


Saturday, March 15

*Permanent Record*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I'm in some sort of *office*, when the receptionist outside starts* yelling* at me to *get out*, I'm not supposed to be in there.  Another woman joins in the yelling, and threatens to call the police.  

I reach in a file cabinet and grab a *file folder* with my name on it, my* permanent record*.  I take the contents and *tear them in half*, which shuts up the women immediately.  They look at me shocked, as I leave, hanging onto each half of my records so they wouldn't be able to reconstruct the file.

I walk outside and it's a *university* campus.  It's the end of the year, *moving* day, but there is a *power outage* and none of the elevators are working.  I had already gotten my things moved out, and it looks like I'll be the only one moving out without problems.

I walk into a field and meet Andre.  I complain to him about them keeping us here for nothing when we're wasting such warm day.  It's actually a little chilly, one of the last warm days of summer, and I really want to go *swimming*.  I hold out my arms and feel *breeze* and the sun's *warmth*.

Enough winter already!  Some strong symbols in that one, ripping up my permanent record was so bad ass.

----------


## Moonbeam

> The what? I never pay attention to stuff like that. Why, was Madonna in it?



You didn't know she was inducted into it the same day that you had the dream?!  ::shock:: [/quote]






> Enough winter already! Some strong symbols in that one, ripping up my permanent record was so bad ass.



 
Ah, the "permanent record".  Nothing gets someone's attention like saying it will go on their "permanent record".  ::lol::  I concur with enough winter already.  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> You didn't know she was inducted into it the same day that you had the dream?!



Had no idea at all, and I'm pretty sure I hadn't heard anything about it.  Don't read the paper or listen to much radio, and generally don't watch anything unless it sci-fi, fantasy, horror, or cartoons.  Suppose it could have slipped into my subconscious from having seen or heard it somewhere without noticing.  

But I still think that dream about the prickly ninja star on the same night was some sort of premonition about having to deal with carpet tack strip.  The feeling in the dream and handling it in RL were identical, and it's a pretty specific sensation.

I might become some kind of dream prophet!  If I had to make a prediction from my dreams so far, I'd say it looks like the world will taken over by zombies in the near future, and also possibly giant insects.  Don't say I didn't warn ya!

----------


## Moonbeam

> I might become some kind of dream prophet! If I had to make a prediction from my dreams so far, I'd say it looks like the world will taken over by zombies in the near future, and also possibly giant insects. Don't say I didn't warn ya!



Hey I'm taking that seriously.  You can't be too careful.

----------


## The Cusp

I seem to remember dreaming about pastries the past few nights.

*Fragment: Pastry Powers?*
I looking at a display of cakes and pastries with big fluffy icing.  I go to reach for something and three streams of baking ingredients fly out of the end of my arm.  The ingredients all arc into each other and this giant pastry pops into existence, with my arm continuing on at the end of the pastry.

----------


## mark

> I seem to remember dreaming about pastries the past few nights.
> 
> *Fragment: Pastry Powers?*
> I looking at a display of cakes and pastries with big fluffy icing.  I go to reach for something and three streams of baking ingredients fly out of the end of my arm.  The ingredients all arc into each other and this giant pastry pops into existence, with my arm continuing on at the end of the pastry.



ha ha nice one man! 

Sounds like I great power mmmm

----------


## ninja9578

Wow Cusp, I wish I had pastry powers.

----------


## The Cusp

Wed, March 18, 2008
*Fragment: ???*
My alarm goes off.  With each bleep of the buzzer, my perspective jumps to either above my head or above my feet, then zooms into the end of my body.  It alternates back and forth from my head to my feet with each beep of the alarm.

I woke up seconds before my alarm actually went off, which was really strange.

Today
*Fragment: Nice River*
I'm getting off a school bus with my high school class.  We walk through a hilly area and below us is a small river perhaps only 9 feet across.  I'm struck by how full of life this river seems, and wish I had a fishing rod, because this looks like a perfect spot to go fishing.  No sooner do I think that than I begin to see very large fish swimming about.

*Fragment: Working Blues*
I notice some stairs I just sanded, and they look horrible.  There are deep swirl marks in them from my sander, which is in need of repair.  The customer comes over and begins to complain.

One of my machines at work needs fixing and the boss is too cheap to fix it.  It's starting to get on my nerves.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Greets!  ::D:  Someone had a fishing dream last night as well. *cue Twilight Zone music* Have you ever played fishing on the Wii? I did last night - the 2D-ness of the fish is really amusing.

----------


## The Cusp

> Greets!  Someone had a fishing dream last night as well. *cue Twilight Zone music* Have you ever played fishing on the Wii? I did last night - the 2D-ness of the fish is really amusing.



No, I haven't got a chance to try the WII at all yet.  I really want to, I can just imagine a fishing game on it.


*Fragment:  Boyfriend*
I'm trying to sleep at my grandmother's when some little girl comes into the room, calls me her boyfriend, then crawls up onto me and hugs me.  This little girl won't leave me alone.  She wants to hug and hold hands constantly because that's what she thinks boyfriends and girlfriends do.  It's cute at first, but the girl pitches a fit every time I talk to another woman.


*Fragment: Overflow*
I'm in a cottage bathroom where I touch something gross on the back of the toilet.  As I'm washing my hands in the sink, two idiots walk in and cause the toilet to overflow.  I throw down a towel, but it hardly makes a dent in the expanding pool of water.

Starting to get some daily recall back, but they're just really boring dreams.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Hereditary Super Powers*
> *Clarity*: 8/10
> *Importance*: 8/10
> *Sleep*: Good



That was cool. I love superpower dreams too.  ::cooler:: 





> *Giant Aquatic Centipede.*
> *Clarity*: 7/10
> *Importance*: 6/10
> *Sleep*: Good



Hahahaha. God, that would have freaked me out. But yeah, better her than you, definitely!  ::lmao:: 





> *Just Another Zombie Dream*
> *Clarity*: 3/10
> *Importance*: 2/10
> *Sleep*: Good
> While trying to find an image for this dream, I discovered that there is Marvel series where all the super heroes are zombies.  Zombies with super powers!  How cool it that?  Going to have to look into that.



There's also a MySpace film or something where the super-heroes are zombies. I'm not sure if it's the same one you saw. I saw what I think was a trailer for it. It's really B-movie, and was unbelievably gory. Lol. If I can find it I'll post it.





> *Hawaiian Assassins*
> *Clarity*: 7/10
> *Importance*: 6/10
> *Sleep*: OK



Hahaha. Yup. Figures our go'nmnet would frame you to kill some innocent boy. Lol.





> Hey Cusp, search google image for "Dreamviews" and see what the first pic is.



LOL!!! Hey, Cusp, I think your Dream Gallery entry is popular. Lol. You think there's something about the title "Mormon Sex Cult" that draws an audience?  ::lmao:: 





> *Fragment: Pastry Powers?*



Lol. That's awesome. 





> *Fragment:  Boyfriend*




Aww. The joys of psychotic fixation puppy love!  ::banana::

----------


## mark

> No, I haven't got a chance to try the WII at all yet. I really want to, I can just imagine a fishing game on it.



the wii is alright like, its not as good as the PS3 but the games certainly are fun!  :smiley: 

*





 Originally Posted by The Cusp


Fragment: Boyfriend



*

I know I shouldnt but I find that highly amusing lol 

*





 Originally Posted by The Cusp


Fragment: Overflow



*



> 



 ::shock::  yuk at the thing on the back of the toilet! still it wouldnt surprise me in a public toilet lol

still mate any recall is better then none. It sucks when our recall disappears but dont worry man it will come back  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


*Medium*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

 My dream world is superimposed or fused with a liquid medium.  This liquid is everywhere and in everything.  It looks like the inside of a lava lamp, with swirls of black, white, and a beige color with brown flecks, each.  The slightest movement from anything sets the twisting medium moving like ripples in water.

The whole thing is very overwhelming, and lasting a long time.  I begin to get tired of looking at this stuff.  There is so much going on visually around me, it's wearing me down.   At some point I realize I'm dreaming and try to get rid of the goopy aether permeating everything.  But I just can't pull it off.  There is too much of it everywhere.  At best I can squeeze out one of the colors at a time.

Completely worn out from this dream, I give up and wake myself up.

I was starting to get sick at this point in RL, and I'm wondering if the beige/brown goop was some sort of representation of the cold spreading throughout my body.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow that's a weird dream.  I never had one like that before.  Well it should be a good dream sign if it happens again.

----------


## mark

what a incredible dream! man such a vivid and utterly surreal dream! shame it seemed so exhausting.

----------


## Pancaka

> Completely worn out from this dream, I give up and wake myself up.



aww...I woulda tried closing my eyes and teleporting. I seem to be pretty good at finding solutions to problems in lucids, but I'm terrible at sticking to goals...or getting lucid in the first place  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

I'm sick, and pretty much stayed in bed all day yesterday.  Only got up to watch the first half of Grindhouse, which made for a nice long zombie dream.

*Zombie Faceoff*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor

 I'm in a small town, when *zombies* run out of nowhere and start eating people.  There is panic at first, but I try to *organize* the people to fight back.  I gather them all up and lead them to a good defensive position where we can make our stand.  I mostly just get people organized, sort through our weapons, and hand them out to the fighters.

And that was basically the whole dream all night, just that.  I would wake up frequently, but just slip back into it.  The zombies became less prevalent as the night went on, to the point where I was just examining the women in the nude.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm sick, and pretty much stayed in bed all day yesterday. Only got up to watch the first half of Grindhouse, which made for a nice long zombie dream.



 ::lol::  I don't know why that sounds so funny (only people here could understand why a zombie dream could make you happy when you're sick)...

...I hope you feel better soon!  Maybe your pre-sickness caused the weird colorful dream.

----------


## mark

:boogie: woohooo bring on the zombies lol cool little fragment there mate  :smiley: 

by the way what is grindhouse?

----------


## The Cusp

> I don't know why that sounds so funny (only people here could understand why a zombie dream could make you happy when you're sick)...
> 
> ...I hope you feel better soon!  Maybe your pre-sickness caused the weird colorful dream.



Wasn't a good zombie dream.  Seems short, but I didn't count it as a fragment because it lasted all night.  Problem was, nothing more happened than what I mentioned all night!  Like being in a boring movie that never ends.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Breakfast of Champions*
I'm about to begin training with Muhammad Ali.  I expect us to start training right away, but instead he brought us hot chocolate and cinnamon buns.  They're very good, with lots of cinnamon.

----------


## raklet

Hope your feeling better.  At least you got to enjoy some good dream food while you are sick.

----------


## The Cusp

*Joker*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I walk out into my driveway to find my friend *Long* facing off with a bunch of long haired *greasers*.  That scumbag *Walkner* is among them, but so is *Donald*, so I'm unsure how this is going to turn out.

Turns out thins go badly.  They start talking shit and calling us on.  There are a few of them who look like they could be tough, I'm only interested in Walkner.  They eventually *piss me off* enough that I *charge* into the middle of them screaming "WWWWAAAALLLLLLKKKKKNNNNEEEERRRRR!!!!

A couple of the bigger guys get between me and my target, and I fight them for awhile.  I some how get from this point to being on the side of and exit ramp for a *secluded stretch of highway* in the middle of the night.  With me are Donald and some girl, and we have an assortment of *backpacks* and camping gear spread out around us.  

The other two want to stay the night here, but I want to take cover and get away from the road before somebody stops to give us a ride or the police come to hastle us.

Across the road we notice *strange lights* zooming around the sky, accompanied by what look to be military *helicopters*.  We can't see too well because the trees are obstructing our view, and decide to sneak over to have a closer look at what's going on in the sky.

Behind us in the trees is a closet, and I convince the others to let me stash their gear inside it, so that nobody will find it.  As soon I finish stashing away the last of our gear, *Damien* from the show Grand Star marches into the room with several armed soldiers.  I think we're going to get busted for having snuck into this base (It became a whole base at some point), but instead Damien just yells at me "I though I told you to put (something?) int the north closet!??!?!?"

Since he seems to think I'm one of his troops, I stand at attention and yell "Yes, Sir!!!".  
"Well, where is it!?!??!" demands Damien.
"In the closet, SIR!!!"

He opens the closet eagerly and seems excited at the prospect of my failiure.  Inside the closet, he finds whatever it was that I was supposed to have done, already done.  His tone goes from cruel to* impressed*.

"Good work, carry on then" he says, and walks back down the hall carrying straight razors.  At this point he's become an awkward looking teenage boy with powdery white skin, and his soldiers with him are no more than boys.  I tell the girl that he's insane like Keith Ledger's Joker, and that he *kills anyone older than him, anyone who's not a kid*.

The girl with my says that he's hardly a kid himself anymore, and that he didn't kill us when we are obviously older than he was.  She's trying to poke holes in my story.

I just shrug and say "Hey, I did tell you he was *insane*!"


*Chain of Creation*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK
 I get lucid and decide take a closer look at *how dream elements get formed* in relation to what I have my *attention* focused on.  

I start with one scene, play it out, then *reset* the scene from the beginning, paying attention to different aspects of the dream, and seeing what *changes* come of it.  Over and over again.  I notice that my* mood and emotions* play a a very big role in how things get formed, and in what things get formed.

I eventually lose perception of my body all together, and become just a *pinpoint of perception* jumping from one object to the next.  Then I try to follow the same path backwards, then forwards, then backwards, then forwards...  Each time I would cycle through one way or the other, the changes were minimal, and it would take several trips back and forth to get a drastic overall change.

----------


## raklet

> [center]*Chain of Creation*



Wow that is really amazing.  The amount of control it takes just do what you described is incredible.  Cool.  ::bowdown::

----------


## The Cusp

Another weird dream last night.  I woke up around 3:30 in the morning, and I could kind of remember a dream, but an older dream.  From when I don't know, just not last night.   Couldn't really recall it clearly either.

It was about some sort of dream competition, a showdown of skills amongst DV users in the dream world.  I obsessed about this dream for about an hour, but couldn't get through to it.  I eventually gave up, cleared my mind, and went back to sleep.

*Fragment: DV Competition*
There is a *contest/competition* between *DV members*.  The rules have all been layed out, and everything is taken care of automatically.  To participate requires *no effort* what so ever, it happens automatically as soon as you enter into dreaming.

Basically all the DV members *battle* each other in the dream world one at time.  This competition plays out like a fight, and yet it's not a fight.  There's much more to it, subtle plays and such, but it basically boils down to a scrap.

My opponents were *Onerionaut* and *Ninja957*.  Don't remember too many specifics on the action.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Fragment: DV Competition*
> There is a *contest/competition* between *DV members*.  The rules have all been layed out, and everything is taken care of automatically.  To participate requires *no effort* what so ever, it happens automatically as soon as you enter into dreaming.
> 
> Basically all the DV members *battle* each other in the dream world one at time.  This competition plays out like a fight, and yet it's not a fight.  There's much more to it, subtle plays and such, but it basically boils down to a scrap.
> 
> My opponents were *Onerionaut* and *Ninja957*.  Don't remember too many specifics on the action.



Damn, I would have liked to have been able to read the details on that one!  :Boxing:

----------


## Pancaka

> Keith Ledger's Joker



you mean Heath Ledger. IDK, I felt I should correct you since he passed on, after all  :Sad: . 





> [center]*Chain of Creation*



 ::shock:: ...awesome





> Wow that is really amazing.  The amount of control it takes just do what you described is incredible.  Cool.



Yeah. This one was cool. Did you read the one where Car Bear was watching himself do a bunch of acrobatics and seeing objects form in the dream? That was pretty cool. I should try that sometime.





> Damn, I would have liked to have been able to read the details on that one!



 Seriously! Damn. That would've been a good read. I would've liked to be there. I'd definitely have to be some sort of ninja...or a Bruce Lee wannabe  ::D: . HWAAAAAAA! :Boxing:

----------


## mark

cool DV dream! I can see why you would have been obsessing over that. Its so annoying how we sometimes forget the good dreams

----------


## The Cusp

> Damn, I would have liked to have been able to read the details on that one!



Wish I could remember more myself.  I'm guessing it must have been the finals.  


*Plate Pun*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm walking through a *museum* on a *class trip* of some sort with a girl.  In my hands I'm holding two *silver polygons*.  There are two large dudes *following me* around, after the polygons.  They dudes don't want to make a move in front of all the people, so they're just following me around.

I stuff the silver polygons into the pockets of my pants so they won't be grabbed out of my hands, and try to avoid my pursuers by weaving through the hallways in the museum.  I walk into an exhibit and find the rest of my class there.  It's a room full of *old books*, and the smell of *musty paper* is strong in the air. (Went to the library yesterday.)

From here I go through a door and find myself in a fancy *dining room*.  There is a lone man at the table and I sit across from him.  There are fancy plates on the table, with what look to be scenes from a *globe* on them.  The man says the plate in front of me is his, and tell me to pass China to him.  I look and the plate before me is the most elaborate one, which belongs at the head of the table.  I *trade* plates with the man, and he gives me a much plainer one.

"I told you to give me China!" says the man in a condescending manner.  I feel *embarrassed* about not knowing my geography, and look at the plate I gave him.  It has several small islands, none of which are China.  I look at the other plates and don't see China among them either.  Actually, I don't see any of the main continents.  The only plates here are small ones.

I hear the *sounds* of dinner being prepared and realize the large plates are all in the kitchen being loaded up with food.  I tell the man this, and he gets me to give him my butter knife and spoon as well, which he arranges in an odd manner.  

Woke up late this morning and didn't have much time for recall, which it too bad, because I had a feeling there were some good ones last night.

This one was pretty boring.  The only reason I wrote it down was to clear my memory queue, otherwise it would get in the way of tomorrow's recall.

----------


## Caradon

Hey Cusp. 

Here is a dream I had in a nap today, that is kind of an example of what you were talking about with focusing on something in a dream. I just wrote the basic outline of what happened. I hope you don't mind me posting it here. I thought you might be interested. 

Alien in the closet
I'm cleaning out my closet when I see this box that looks like mice have been living in it.
I look closer and I see this very large rat sleeping in the box. I'm surprised that all my moving boxes around had not woken it up. It's hard to describe this part, but the next time I look I see this tentacled thing, injecting some poison into a cat. and when the cat is paralyzed, the thing eats it. The next thing I know the alien thing is out of the closet and is bigger than a person, it looks sort of like a jelly fish. It's a kind of red and purple color with a big head, and long stringy tentacles hanging off it. I run for help. I find my brother and tell him to get his gun. Because of the alien. He laughs at me, but he goes looking for a gun anyway.

----------


## The Cusp

> Here is a dream I had in a nap today, that is kind of an example of what you were talking about with focusing on something in a dream. I just wrote the basic outline of what happened. I hope you don't mind me posting it here. I thought you might be interested.



Don't mind at all, I'm glad you're interested.  I'm trying to flesh out my theory that every single element in dreams is a direct result of what you focus your attention on.  And the more attention you give something, the more detail it creates.  

The tricky part about this is, it's not just from dreaming, but also what you focus your attention on in RL as well.  Right now I'm trying to reconcile how the RL portion of this theory blends in with the dreaming portion.  They both seem to work identically, and it's starting to look like dreaming and waking aren't so different from each other after all.  Except for all the zombies of course!



*Zombie Eat Zombie*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in a *cabin* with a bunch of other people, laying down.  Some of the people inside go out, and I watch them through the window.  They aren't wearing shirts.  As I watch, it gets *cold* outside, and frost begins to form on their skin.

This sudden cold snap came out of nowhere.  The cold is so intense you can actually see it in the air, almost like a shimmering heat mirage on a hot day.  The people outside are completely *frozen solid*.  One of the other people inside with me wants to go out and *help* the others.  I don't really want to, but I follow him out anyways.

The cabin is right on the water's edge, and we walk out onto the frozen *ice*.  I immediately begin to *stomp* on the ice to see how solid it is.  It isn't solid at all.  As I stomp, a humongous *crack* forms beneath my feet.  We freeze, afraid to move lest we fall through the ice.  As we stand there listening to the ice crack, the entire lake *collapses* in on it's self and drops down at least 4 feet.  

The ice beneath us seems to have settled, and we're no longer in danger of falling in.  I look around for our frozen friends on the ice, but instead see a *lone zombie* shambling along towards us.  It's closing fast, and I figure we'd better get back inside.

When I turn back to the cabin door, it is now *too high* to get into, plus the ice blocked the door so it won't open.  There is a small rectangular window over top the door, so I jump up and start to pull myself through it.  I'm slow climbing through the window, and the guy with me waiting for his turn is running out of time as the zombie closes in on us.

Trying to *squeeze* through the small window, I *get stuck*, my torso inside the cabin, my ass and legs dangling outside.  I try to keep my legs elevated and out of reach from the zombie outside, but unfortunately there is another zombie inside the cabin.  It's head is cut in two, starting above it's temple, down across the bridge of it's nose, and under one eye.  *It's holding the top of it's head underneath one arm.* 

"Look out!" the zombie tells me, trying to *warn me* of another zombie in the room who is approaching to *eat me*.  Stuck in the window like I am, there's now a whole lot I can do.  Before the whole zombie can get me, the half headed zombie intervenes and begins to *eat the flesh* of the other zombie.  I'm wondering what the heck is going on here, but I'm grateful for the assist.


*Hunted*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm laying in a *snowbank*, waiting for a friend to come along so we can go out to party.  I hear something *behind me*, and turn to see a young Asian couple in their teens.  The guy is aiming a *machine gun* down the street, waiting for someone to walk by.

They look like they want to kill someone, and I'm sure they don't want any witnesses, but there is no getting away without them noticing.  I turn my back on them, hoping they'll ignore me, since they haven't shot me yet.  But no such luck.  I see myself in the third person, the girl points me out to the gunman, and he fires on me.  I see my body pummeled with *bullets*, and the air is thick with my *blood*.

Back in my body which is badly wounded, I make a desperate attempt to get away.  I flip myself over a *hedge* and land on my belly in the snow.  I can see the asian couple coming for me.  I can't walk, so I pull myself forward around the corner of a house.  

I see my friend *Sean* I was waiting for, and run over to warn him.  As soon as I do, a car full of my guy friends pulls up, and we jump inside.  The car is packed with a *war posse*, everyone has *weapons* but me, and I feel a little safer.

A *police car* pull up beside us.  I'm happy to see them until I remember all the weapons we have in the car.  The police *arrest* the whole bunch of us, and load us onto a bus to haul us away.  

On the bus, one of my friends found a *pendant* which belongs to the assassin trying to kill us.  It's a *military* pendant, which means the guy after us is a* highly trained Ranger* of sorts, the kind who *never gives up* on his prey.

I try to warn the police that people will still be coming after us to kill us all, but they don't listen.  A couple of *paramedics* walk down from the front of the bus.  Once they reach us, they *turn on the police*, disarming them, and *try to kill us* all.  Luckily my friends were expecting this, and the jump the fake paramedics.  One of my friends has one of them in a bear hug, and I knock him in the head, sending him falling to the ground.  The fake paramedic rolls under the seat and out a little doggie door thing.

I again warn the police it's not over, these people aren't going to give up.  There are now several *vehicles chasing* us and trying to run us off the road.  The police are finally taking this seriously, and try to lose them.  We cause a few of the pursuing vehicle to *flip* or *crash*, but there are always more to take their place. 

Our pursuers have managed to *cut us off* and force us into a dead end parking lot.  We drive around wildly in circles making turns too sharp for the bus, until we finally get stuck.  We abandon the bus and our group takes off on foot looking of a good spot to *make a stand*.

We chose an old gas station we were looking to buy earlier in the dream, but had passed up because it was too open.  Now we have no choice in the matter.  There are freaky little *doll creatures* walking about everywhere around the gas station.  The ugly little *stitchlings* just look up at us.

We have our property and are ready to make our stand.  There is a *field* behind the house full of crops and *scarecrows*.  Our side are hidden amongst the scarecrows, dressed up like them.  I see one scarecrow with one of our guys inside it, looking around and waiting for the enemy.

There are many types of scarecrows, some the classic straw filled cloth, others have realistic plastic skin.  There are so many of them, it makes a brilliant trap for our enemies.  I hear a narrator's voice saying the difference between *flesh and plastic* isn't so obvious, saying something about the lines between reality and fantasy blurring, and questioning what is real.

I blame that dream on Onerionat, thanks to that dream where he got his legs shot out.  

I think it's safe to say I've gotten my dreaming skills back up to par.  About time, I've had crap recall since christmas.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Good to see your recall is back. Nice set of dreams, too. I bet that being stuck in that window over the door, in the zombie dream, was pretty damn horrifying for a moment. Heh.





> Don't mind at all, I'm glad you're interested.  I'm trying to flesh out my theory that every single element in dreams is a direct result of what you focus your attention on.  And the more attention you give something, the more detail it creates.  
> 
> The tricky part about this is, it's not just from dreaming, but also what you focus your attention on in RL as well.  Right now I'm trying to reconcile how the RL portion of this theory blends in with the dreaming portion.  They both seem to work identically, and it's starting to look like dreaming and waking aren't so different from each other after all.  Except for all the zombies of course!



I might be able to offer a little insight into that. I think what you're looking for is the concept of _schemas_. They are like little files that we keep every concept that we know of, in our minds, and group them by association. I think this is what drives the order of dreams, as it does the order of waking world thought processes. 

Here's the second reply I made, concerning them, back in a thread where someone asked whether or not DC's have innards before we actually see them:





> Ok. First, we have to break down the one main factor that we are trying to determine:
> 
> We have to agree on what we mean by the innards being _there_.
> 
> If we mean implicitly (which was well-put, by "gh"), as in, the _concept_ of the innards being there (not what they actually _look_ like) then I'd have to say that they definitely "exist," mentally, before we visualize them.
> 
> If we mean explicitly, then it's more plausible to argue that they are not actually "there" - having a visually static "form" - until we see them, but I think there is a very strong argument against this, also.
> 
> Going back to schemas:
> ...

----------


## The Cusp

Thanks for that Onerionaut.  I was working under the assumption that it followed Jungian archetypes, but those schemas sound better.  Less pretentious.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I get lucid and decide take a closer look at *how dream elements get formed* in relation to what I have my *attention* focused on. 
> 
> I start with one scene, play it out, then *reset* the scene from the beginning, paying attention to different aspects of the dream, and seeing what *changes* come of it. Over and over again. I notice that my* mood and emotions* play a a very big role in how things get formed, and in what things get formed.
> I eventually lose perception of my body all together, and become just a *pinpoint of perception* jumping from one object to the next. Then I try to follow the same path backwards, then forwards, then backwards, then forwards... Each time I would cycle through one way or the other, the changes were minimal, and it would take several trips back and forth to get a drastic overall change.



Good job; you remembered to do that.  What do you mean that your mood inflenced how things were formed?

----------


## Robot_Butler

> While Hiro is inspecting the room, I notice a *lever*, and when I pull it, a pair of *panties* flies out of an open drawer and lands at my feet. A little surprised at what just happened, I pull the lever a few more times, each time panties land at my feet.
> 
> I lay down on the ground with my head right where the panties were landing, and get Hiro's attention. Once he is looking, I tell him "Check this out!" and pull the lever, sending panties flying onto my face.
> 
> I laugh, and keep pulling the lever, until my head is completely buried underneath panties and bras.



I just started reading your journal.  Your very first dream reminded me of something.  My friend, Jeanie was staying at a male friend's house.  He's a nice enough guy.  Never seemed that creepy.  Jeanie goes to use the bathroom.  She looks under the sink for some toilet paper, and finds a surprise.  Under the bathroom sink is a gallon sized ziploc bag full of panties.  Even worse, the plastic bag is labeled with black magic marker "Panties".  Like in case the guy forgot what was in the bag? 

This raises several disturbing questions:
1) Where did the panties come from?
2) Why are they under the sink in the bathroom?
3) How many bags full of creepy stuff does this guy have, that he needs to label them to keep track?

Sorry for spamming your DJ right off the bat.

----------


## The Cusp

I swear, it was just a random dream  The plastic bag under my bathroom sink only has weed in it. ::D: 





> Good job; you remembered to do that.  What do you mean that your mood inflenced how things were formed?



This lucid pretty much shows what I mean. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=275

A lot of my lucids tend to be very repetitive.  Don't know why I didn't think of trying that approach to the DC questioning tasks.  I could have just kept resetting the scene until I got a suitable response.  But I tend to go overboard, I'd probably end up with too many answers to remember.

----------


## Moonbeam

It seems to me that your emotional state effects how you see things IRL too--things become more in focus, etc. when you are in a high emotional state.  That makes it hard to prove your attention theory regarding dreams, I think.  

I guess we should try sometime and try to remain very objective.  That's so hard to do in dreams, even lucids.  

I think you're right, it's just hard to prove.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings






> It seems to me that your emotional state effects how you see things IRL too--things become more in focus, etc. when you are in a high emotional state.  That makes it hard to prove your attention theory regarding dreams, I think.



I think it lends it credence.  There are a ton of parallels between my attention theory and RL.  It almost applies as well to the waking world as it does to dreaming.  

Applying the rule of "where you focus your attention creates detail" to the waking world explains a lot of things.  Like how someone obsessed with Star Wars can wake up one day and find their house filled with thousands upon thousands of collectibles.  Sure they had to buy or order them all, but the underlying process and end result are both the same as it would be in the dream world. ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Saturday, March 29
*Fragment: Pantry*
I sneak into my grandmother's pantry and scoop a tray of brownies.  I eat the whole tray in secret.


Sunday, March 30
*Rat Wave*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in a military camp, surrounded by soldiers.  At my feet there is a shoe box containing *4 rats*.  The rats are split into two groups, one at either end of the box, and the constantly *charge* at each other, *clashing* as they run by each other in the middle of the box.  Then they go to the opposite end of the box and repeat the process.

There is something strange about the rats that is *affecting* the men, causing them to *fight* like the rats.  As the soldiers clash, the *skin* on their backs balloons up into the shape of a giant rat.  These flesh rats run from one soldier to the next, *towing* the soldiers along in their wake.

I can feel the influence of the rats trying to subvert my will as well, and I fight against it. I realize I'm dreaming and *negate* the influence of the rats.

Before I have time to even think, the *building* we're in rockets off *into space*.  By the time I adjust to the extreme *velocity* the building is traveling at, the place is already starting to *decompress*.  I begin to throw up *force shields* everywhere until I don't hear anymore leaks.  It's taking all my* concentration* to maintain this many force fields all at once.

Realizing again this is a dream and that I don't need to worry about this, I ever so gently pull my attention from maintaining the force fields.   Once I'm sure I'm not going to get sucked out into space, I notice we're no longer moving, and I can see soft daylight streaming in from outside.  I start to think about where I want it to be when I go outside.

Can't concentrate last night's dreams, keep remembering older dreams for some reason.

----------


## mark

that zombiedream was mad! I can imagine that one being kind of scary especially saying as you were stuck in the window and couldnt see the zombie behind you  ::shock:: 

that rat lucid was mad to! sounds nasty how the rats formed on the back of the soldiers  ::shock::  cool though how you put up those force fields  ::bowdown::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Whoa, freaky rats, good thing you lucidized your way out of it.

----------


## Pancaka

> I just started reading your journal.  Your very first dream reminded me of something.  My friend, Jeanie was staying at a male friend's house.  He's a nice enough guy.  Never seemed that creepy.  Jeanie goes to use the bathroom.  She looks under the sink for some toilet paper, and finds a surprise.  Under the bathroom sink is a gallon sized ziploc bag full of panties.  Even worse, the plastic bag is labeled with black magic marker "Panties".  Like in case the guy forgot what was in the bag? 
> 
> This raises several disturbing questions:
> 1) Where did the panties come from?
> 2) Why are they under the sink in the bathroom?
> 3) How many bags full of creepy stuff does this guy have, that he needs to label them to keep track?
> 
> Sorry for spamming your DJ right off the bat.



OMG LAWL! Both of those are some of the funniest stories ever. I want a panty shooting lever lol jk

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Trouble Gum*
There are these two wads of what look to be well chewed pink purple bubble gum that gives power to who ever has one.  I go to the source of this goo and blow it up.  It looks like a gigantic bubble gum explosion.  I'm very happy I destroyed it.

----------


## The Cusp

*Head Check*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm looking through someone's* mind* and thoughts, digging around, checking out how *differently* they see things compared to how I see things.  Then I look up *myself* in their mind, and I'm drastically different than how I see myself.

I change myself to match how the person who's mind I'm in sees me, and it's like I've suddenly entered into a *parallel universe*.  I spend a little while looking spotting the *differences* between my *reality* and this one, then find another person and *enter their mind*.  Again I find myself in their thoughts , and again I *change* myself to match how they picture me, sending me into another parallel universe.  

I keep finding new people in each dimension and traveling through them.  This eventually leads me to lucidity, and then things really get weird.  I can't remember exactly what it was I doing, but I suspect it was more of the same, exploring *abstract* aspects of my dreams.


*Fragment: Guitar Style*
I walk out onto a small stage and see *Sonny* sitting at the front playing guitar in front of some friends.  Actually he's playing 2 *guitars* at once.  He holds one of them normally, but has another one standing up straight, the neck of the straight one crossing behind the first guitar.  He's using the back of the guitar neck as a slide on the other guitar.

It's such an incredible style, I walk fight up and stick my face right up close to better see what he's doing.  The second guitar has little keys like a piano he keeps hitting as well.


*Fragment: Free Groceries*
In a deserted *grocery store* late at night with some friends grabbing *free food*!
This seems to be a reoccurring theme with me for some reason.  Could just be the munchies.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I'm looking through someone's* mind* and thoughts, digging around, checking out how *differently* they see things compared to how I see things.  Then I look up *myself* in their mind, and I'm drastically different than how I see myself.





That would probably be the case for all of us.  That's a funny abstract thing to dream about.  Then it got really weird!  Interesting.

----------


## The Cusp

*Transmography*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm changing things, morphing them into different objects.  But there are rules, I can only change things into something of a similar size, and the new object has the same theme or feeling as the original.  There is something or someone I really want to get rid of, but morphing it into something else just isn't good enough. I realize I'm dreaming and make my target completely disappear, without having to change it into something else.  I'm very proud I managed to overcome the rules.

My poor recall is continuing.  I'm able to remember my dreams, where it was and who was there, but no details.  Like looking at a single frame from a movie.

----------


## mark

I love the one were you were viewing yourself thorugh others like that! its incredible and probably very accurate in real life to, it would be so cool to see that

----------


## Moonbeam

Been reading Calvin and Hobbes again?

----------


## The Cusp

> Been reading Calvin and Hobbes again?



No, but I really should, that was a great comic.  Almost used the "something drooling under my bed" picture for this next dream.


*My Old Friend, the Blanket Stealer*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm laying *in bed* when I notice my *comforter* is down near my feet.  It's a little *chilly*, and as I'm about to pull the blanket back up, it slowly gets *pulled* towards the foot of my bed.  Not wanting to lost my blanket to the Blanket Stealer, I dive and grab the blanket just before it gets pulled over the foot of my bed.  But the pull is so *strong,* it pulls me right over the edge of the bed along with my blanket.

I'm pulled over the foot of my bed head first and my head hits the ground while my legs are still in bed.  I see my arm holding onto the blanket has been pulled under the bed.  I worry the unknown creature under the bed might bite me, then get brave and reach around under the bed trying to *grab* whatever is there.  I don't feel anything under the bed, but I can *hear* it.

I begin to make a *hissing/growling* noise every time I exhale in an effort to *intimidate* this creature, listening for it to get close enough to grab.  As I lay there focusing intently on the sounds of the monster beneath my bed, growling at it, someone (either my mother or my brother) walks into the room *surprising me*.  They *scare* the living shit out of me, and I wake up.

Makes sense that the Blanket Stealer would be back.  Now that the weather is warming up, I'm always casting off excess blankets when it's too warm, then pulling them back up once I get too cold.  

My last blanket stealer dream:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=500
(Actually that one he was after my pillow!)

And the one before that: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=342

----------


## mark

::shock::  ::shock::  its back!!

man those dreams are freaky! I dunno how you cope with those dreams, they are horrible or rather I imagine they would be

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I've never had a monster-under-your-bed dream, but it sounds freaky.... Man, now I wonder if you're going ot give me bad monster dreams now >.< [the most random things influence my dreams]

----------


## raklet

> [center]*My Old Friend, the Blanket Stealer*



Great dream description.  That could make a perfectly tense scene in a scary movie.  They should have done something like that in "Monsters, Inc." to pep it up a little bit.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I begin to make a *hissing/growling* noise every time I exhale in an effort to *intimidate* this creature, listening for it to get close enough to grab. As I lay there focusing intently on the sounds of the monster beneath my bed, growling at it, someone (either my mother or my brother) walks into the room *surprising me*. They *scare* the living shit out of me, and I wake up.



 ::shock::  Whoa, I used to have a monster like that, but it was the kind that attacked any body part that accidentally got uncovered.  I never saw it or heard it, tho; I just knew it was there.

----------


## Pancaka

LOL! That's happened before?! I haven't been on DV for that long I don't think. WOW! I actually wouldn't mind that kind of nightmare, it seems to have some humor in it. I say next time you get lucid, you reach under your bed and beat the tar out of it!  ::bslap::  Maybe then it'll stop coming around forever.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> I've never had a monster-under-your-bed dream, but it sounds freaky.... Man, now I wonder if you're going ot give me bad monster dreams now >.< [the most random things influence my dreams]



Random things get me too.  THat dream is from pulling up my blankets from the side of my bed when I get cold.  I guess the memory of pulling up my blankets stuck with me in my dreams.





> Whoa, I used to have a monster like that, but it was the kind that attacked any body part that accidentally got uncovered.  I never saw it or heard it, tho; I just knew it was there.



Luckily this one just seems interested in my blankets.  It also went for my pillow once.





> Great dream description. That could make a perfectly tense scene in a scary movie. They should have done something like that in "Monsters, Inc." to pep it up a little bit.



I've always thought that would make a good scene in a scary movie or TV show.  





> LOL! That's happened before?! I haven't been on DV for that long I don't think. WOW! I actually wouldn't mind that kind of nightmare, it seems to have some humor in it. I say next time you get lucid, you reach under your bed and beat the tar out of it!  Maybe then it'll stop coming around forever.



I've been having those dreams since I was a kid.  I actually tried to catch it, but it's a quick little bugger.  I caught a glimpse of it once, and it was a small ball of shadow that made a weird little barking noise.

I've chain linked all my Blanket Stealer dreams together, from the newest on to the oldest, if anyone is interested in reading them.  Last one is here:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=500
 Links to the previous dreams are in the comments.

----------


## The Cusp

*Muscle Implant*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
I'm watching some guy who has some sort of *bundle of muscles* wrapped in a *doughy skin*.  He's going to attach it to his legs as some kind of muscle *implant.*

The guy takes one of those *paper choppers* you see in grade school, and lines it up along his thigh.  I can hardly believe what this guy is about to do. He brings down the blade and *chops* off a thin *strip of skin* from his knee to his groin.  When he lifts the blade again, I see the cut on his leg is *pinched* in between two metal bars to stem the bleeding.

Now the guy picks up the bundle of muscles and begins to* stitch* it to the cut on his leg.  Finished, the guy stands up with an extra bundle of muscles on each of his thighs.  But they don't look very muscular at all.  His thighs look *fat* and way *out of proportion* to the rest of his body.

Didn't think I was going to remember any dreams today, but then that image jumped into my mind clear as day.  

Sorry for the nasty picture, but it's pretty close to my dream.  Only it was a thinner cut, and longer.

----------


## The Cusp

*Re-entry*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm aboard a *space shuttle*, re-entering the atmosphere.  It's a *school trip* with my class.  I watch the earth grow larger as we approach, and for some reason, we are forced to land in *Africa*.  

*Pete* gets up to leave the shuttle.  He's supposed to be starting his *family vacation* and wants out to go meet the rest of his family.  The teacher's don't let him out at first, but he they had an agreement, and they finally let him go.

Our craft takes to the air once more, and it more like an *airplane* at this point.  I wonder where we are now, and look out the window to get my bearing.  We are flying low to the ground, following a highway.  The landscape below certainly looks like home, but then I see an *exotic tree* with round, *pink leaves*.  I point it out to my class mates and ask "What *continent* are we over?"

As we continue on, the plane/shuttle we were on becomes a *bus* traveling down the road.  There is nothing but trees on either side of the road, and I notice a maple tree has bright *blue leaves*.  We zoom by it before I can take a good look, and then I see all the other maple trees we pass have blue leaves as well.

We pull up a small organic* berry farm*. Across the road is a field where a *concert* is going to take place.  The place is empty at the moment, and my friends are a little put off by the fact that we are in the middle of nowhere.  I tell them I've been to a concert *here before*, and had a great time.  I try to remember who I saw here, and come up with *Dr. Hook*.

As we walk towards the concert area, I tell my friends about the last time I was here.  *Pierre* pipes in, having been there last time as well, and asks me which girl I ended up with.  I tell the others that Pierre was trying to *steal my women*.
 
I dream of that lonely section of highway quite often it seems.

That Dr Hook concert I remembered in the dream was actually a David Wilcox concert I went to in the middle of nowhere (in RL).  It was a blast.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Head Check*
> *Clarity*: 2/10
> *Importance*: 6/10
> *Sleep*: OK



What an awesome dream. Telepathy and dimension-hopping.  ::D: 
I had another dream about parallel dimensions last night, but I can't remember too many of the details of it.  :Sad: 





> *My Old Friend, the Blanket Stealer*
> *Clarity*: 8/10
> *Importance*: 5/10
> *Sleep*: Poor



Heh. That would be freaky. I don't think I'd be reaching under the bed to try to grab some mystery monster. Lol. Do you think that dream might have been brought on by the "check under your bed or in your closet" task, this month?





> *Muscle Implant*
> *Clarity*: 8/10
> *Importance*: 6/10
> *Sleep*: Poor



That's just.... ::barf:: 





> *Re-entry*
> *Clarity*: 6/10
> *Importance*: 4/10
> *Sleep*: OK



Heh. That's cool. I like how the vehicle you were in kept changing to whatever was suitable for the situation.  ::cooler::

----------


## mark

cool dreams man! I think O summed up the muscle implant dream fairly well ha ha

That last dream is cool it must have been great when you were entering the atmosphere and I bet the pink trees was a cool sight

----------


## Pancaka

> That's just....



my sentiments, exactly  ::shakehead::

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow, the muscle dream was gross, I would be in disbelief too if I had to witness that.

The Re-entry one though, that was beautiful, pink leaves and blue maples, I'd of been happy there.

----------


## The Cusp

> Heh. That would be freaky. I don't think I'd be reaching under the bed to try to grab some mystery monster. Lol. Do you think that dream might have been brought on by the "check under your bed or in your closet" task, this month?



No, I had no idea that was the task of the month.  I don't usually keep up with the tasks, since my lucidity is sporadic at best.  I'm going to try to take part this month for sure, just to try and catch that blanket stealer.  The problem is, when I look under, it stays at the far side of me bed out of reach.  Maybe if I keep a broom handle beside my bed, it will show up in my dreams and I can use it to poke the thing.


*Diamonds*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Nap

In a mall, my *brother* and I have somehow ended up with *bags full of random stuff*.  It's mostly junk, but there look to be a few interesting tidbits mixed in, so we're taking it home to sort through it later.

I give my bag to my brother to take home, and wander off in the mall.  Some guy comes up and tells that *hidden* amongst those bags of junk is a king's ransom worth of *diamonds*.  They were hidden there by some sort of* organized crime* operation, and we ended up with them by mistake.

I run off to find my brother before the mafia does, and find him in a stall in the mall bathroom.  He's already found the bag of diamonds and is inspecting one as he sits on the toilet (with his pants on!). He *drops* it on the floor trying to hand it to me, and I *ignore* the fallen diamond for the moment.  I take a black velvet bag from by brother (because diamonds are alway kept in black velvet bags) and scoop out a handful of diamonds.

I figure the diamonds will be less conspicuous in my pockets, and stuff the ones in my hand into my jeans.  Another diamond* falls* to the floor in the process.  I dump the rest of the diamonds into my hand and put them in my other pocket, again *dropping* another *diamond*.  

I get down on the ground looking for the diamonds I dropped.  As I pick them up I *joke* to my brother that I never thought I'd be so into picking stuff up off the men's room floor.  I then tell my brother to leave the junk and go straight home, since he'd been seen with the bags.  I was going to go separately, thinking he's be *safer* without the diamonds.

I watch my brother as he leaves the mall, and see a dark yellow sports car *following* him.  By the time I make it home, I see that yellow car parked up the road from our house.  I *sneak* around behind the house across from the car and see a man with binoculars watch my house.  My *brother* is in the driveway talking to his friends.

I look back to the *thugs* and hear my voice in a *narrator'*s voice over say "He's doing exactly what he paid to do. Watch and type.  There are two mafia men leading the operation, and two highly trained ranges in the back of the car, capable of handling even the toughest of the local punks"

I hear the mafia guy with the binoculars say my brother is coming this way.  I hear his footsteps approaching, and he comes and knocks on the door of the house I'm *hiding* behind!  No sooner does he walk in the house, than I hear voices directly below me.  I look down and see I'm standing over a basement window.  Luckily my legs are spread far apart, bent at the knees and in a super *sneaky* stance with my shoulder hunched as well.

I *freeze* unsure what to do next.  Hiding from the gangsters was on thing, but with this house *suddenly full of people*, my options are suddenly very limited.  If I try to move across the yard now, the people in the house will likely see me, which will alert the gangsters who want their diamonds back.
 

I just noticed I'm easily distracted by shiny things in my dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


Didn't sleep well last night, kept waking up every 5-10 minutes.   Had a long streak of short WILDs.  Too many and too fragmented to remember much.

*Fragment:  Center of the Universe*
  I'm lucid and notice how things seem to be drawn to me in my dream.  I use that to exert control over my dream, and it's like I'm the center of the universe, everything revolves around me.

I'm getting really good at twisting things in my favor.  At one point a hostile army surrounds me, but by concentrating on certain elements, the dream changes to that the army is now under my command.

----------


## Moonbeam

Inspirational.

I wonder why I suck at controlling things.

----------


## The Cusp

*When You Gotta Go...*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm in someone's house, and I really have to *pee*, so I run to the bathroom and go.  A few minutes later, I have to go again, even worse than before, so I do and pee for a very long time.  A few minutes after that, I have to go again, only this time my piss stream is super powerful.  Another few minutes, another pee, but this time the stream is both powerful and extra wide.

I can't stop peeing.  At some point I have to pee in the bathtub because someone is using the toilet.  I stand in the tub and pee over and over and over.  After awhile, the pee begins to build up in the tub and rise around my feet, and I still can't stop peeing!  The people in the house with me are joking about how much I have to go.

I woke up and I really, really, really had to go!

----------


## The Cusp

Saturday, April 12, 2008
* Fragments:  Death Foil*
I'm changing things in the dream to suit my will, while at the same time competing against an opponent intent on defeating me.  I can change anything he throws at me in my favor, but at one point he inserts the body of a dead woman into the scene.
Death was like kryptonite to my abilities.  It was something I couldn't overcome and was totally unprepared to handle, and I start to lose control as things shift into a more sinister state of being.

Wasn't lucid in that one, but I sure acted like it.  That not being able to overcome death was just dumb dream logic.  If I want to ressurect the dead in my dreams, I damn well will!  
*
Fragments:  Ancient Ruins*
Some guy and I are somehow transported into the heart some ancient ruins, into a secret chamber no one has found yet.  There are bricks in the wall indicating a door, and as my companion bangs away at them, I hear voices outside. 

Not wanting to give away our position, I get him to stop banging the wall, then look around for ancient treasures and artifacts.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm not sure if I was controlling my dreams last night, or I was just noticing the process of how they get formed, but I'm pretty sure I wasn't lucid.  Problem was that I was changing things too much to be able to remember my dreams.  Nothing would stay the same long enough, and the changes didn't follow a logical storyline.  I just can't remember that much random stuff!
Had one short dream I do recall.


*Zombie Gas*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK


I'm walking through town with some friends when we come to a *gas station*.  From inside the gas station, I notice I had left my *work van* parked in front of one of the gas pumps.  I think they must be mad I left it there, and go out to move the van.

I get in my van and notice the woman in the truck at the pump across from me has suddenly turned into a *zombie*.  The zombie woman sees me, and gets out of the truck to come after me.  I lock my door and whip out my *keys*, but none of the keys *fit* into the ignition.

Turns out it wasn't my van after all, it just looked like mine.  Now I'm trapped in a van I can't start with a crazed zombie woman beating on the passenger door.  

One of my new goals is to turn my next zombie dream into the thriller video.  Instead of running or fighting, I'll just start dancing and try to make them join in.

----------


## The Cusp

Had some lucids last night, but it was to chilly to get out of bed to write them down, and I forgot all the details.  More control practice, but things were more stable than last night's dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

*In Search of Xox*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

After twice using lightning bolts on an opponent, I realize that I'm dreaming.  I actually realize that I must have just fallen asleep, as the dream seems fresh and insubstantial.  I feel myself waking up, so I take off running, completely ignoring the opponent I was zapping with* lighting*.

I go outside and *run* down the street, wondering what I should do.  Then it hits me I should try to find *Xox*.  Then I wonder how I'm going to do that.  I had planned on using my new control methods to change the scene, but I don't know where to start.  It was much easier to change things when my only goal was to observe what happens.  

Still running down the street looking for something I might associate to Xox, I notice a wall of fog ahead of me.  There is a lighter *mist* all around me as well.  As I reach the fog, I launch myself into the air, and *fly* through the *fog*.  I was hoping flying would speed up my search for Xox, but now that I'm doing it, I don't see how it's going to help.

I get caught up in flying and either forget about my task or just wake up.

Trying to have a shared dream with Xox.  My first attempt, which didn't go so well.  I'm surprised I managed to attempt it so soon.

I had flown into the mist with the intention of trying to eliminate my physical surroundings.  Since Xox wasn't anywhere near me, I thought that if I could eliminate distance, then there would no longer be anything separating us.  It didn't quite work out like I planned.

----------


## The Cusp

*Re-Entry, Part 2: The Fall*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK

I'm on a *class trip* aboard a *space shuttle*, my fellow students seated around me like a passenger plane, waiting for our window to re-enter the earth's atmosphere.

Without warning, our shuttle *turns sharply*, and then begins to *fall*.  We *drift* to one side as we fall, the shuttle *spinning* in slow circles.  The *G forces* are stomach churning as I watch the *ground spinning* beneath us through a window. 

I wonder what the hell the pilot is doing, this can't standard re-entry procedure, if feels like we're *falling out of control*.  I keep expecting the shuttle to level out and start flying once we're descended to a certain altitude, but we just keep falling, and the ground just keeps getting closer.

We eventually reach the *point of no return* as our fall nears it's end over a city.  We're too close to the ground and moving to fast for the shuttle to recover even if it tried.  As the city reaches up to greet us, I see we're not going to hit the ground, but *smash into a building*.
 
Had another shuttle re-entry dream not too long ago.  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1045


*Fragment:  The Cool Kids*
I'm with some friends at an outdoor school *assembly* where we are watching a play.    I look over and see the cooler members of our gang gathered together talking, and get the urge to go join them.  But I figure it would be a shitty thing to do to ditch the people I'm with for the more popular ones.  Then I notice all the hottest girls are hanging around with me, and I feel much better.  Plus guys from the cool group were coming over to talk to me anyways.  We were really one big group, just happened to be in a weird split. 


*Fragment: Mass Panic*
I'm walking *downtown*.  As I round the corner of the shopping center, I see the streets are clogged with people and cars.  It looks like everyone is *fleeing the city*, but they aren't getting anywhere fast in the mass panic.  *Traffic* is completely jammed, but I have a *bicycle*, and ride is past the throngs of people trapped on the roads.
That might have something to do with the fact that I'm thinking about buying a car.  I don't really want or need one, but it's a pretty good deal.

----------


## luciddream

Why omit sexual dreams? They're always the most interesting.

----------


## The Cusp

> Why omit sexual dreams? They're always the most interesting.



I don't omit them, I just don't have that many.  Never even had a wet dream!

*
Fragment:  Web of Entanglement*
I come up with an insubstantial goo that traps people and becomes more immobilizing the more attention they pay to it.  I sit back and watch my handy work in action.  There are oceans of the stuff flooding the city, all full of people struggling against it in vain.

The people somehow turn this substance against me, immersing me in it.  I struggle for a bit at first, admiring how well it works, then just completely relax my body and turn my attention back to the people.

----------


## luciddream

> I don't omit them, I just don't have that many.  Never even had a wet dream!
> 
> *
> Fragment:  Web of Entanglement*
> I come up with an insubstantial goo that traps people and becomes more immobilizing the more attention they pay to it.  I sit back and watch my handy work in action.  There are oceans of the stuff flooding the city, all full of people struggling against it in vain.
> 
> The people somehow turn this substance against me, immersing me in it.  I struggle for a bit at first, admiring how well it works, then just completely relax my body and turn my attention back to the people.



Oh, you said in one of your dreams that you were leaving out the sexual parts.

----------


## The Cusp

> Oh, you said in one of your dreams that you were leaving out the sexual parts.



Was just leaving out the details.  Some things are better left to the imagination!


*
Fragment:  A journey through the Intestines*
I'm using my attention focus technique to travel and switch between dream scenes, exploring where things take me.  Something leads me to focus on my intestines, and the next thing you know, I'm moving through them.  I travel until I eventually come out.  (I assume I came out of my own ass, but can't recall clearly)

Practicing that technique makes my dreams very difficult to remember.  THere is no coherent story or plot, just a long chain of random association.

----------


## Neko

> (I assume I came out of my own ass, but can't recall clearly)



I wouldn't like to come out of my own ass.  ::D:  These dreams are great, keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## The Cusp

> I wouldn't like to come out of my own ass.  These dreams are great, keep it up!



It wasn't as bad as it sounded, and I made sure not to focus on the nasty aspects of that journey. :wink2: 



*Nap Fragment:  Intestinal Distress*
I have a DC opponent, and I want to get him off my back.  Using what I learned from last night's dreams, I'm able give him a major case of gut rot.  He's in such a state, that he couldn't possibly come bother me anymore.

This dream was a bit of a relief.  I've been having a lot of dreams where I'm exploring how my attention changes my dreams.  They are just one long string of random associations.  I was worried it was all just random, but that fragment confirms that I am indeed learning how this works.

----------


## The Cusp

Been favoring sleep over recall lately, and have been really lazy with getting out of bed to take notes on my dreams.  Got caught up on my sleep yesterday, not I'll try to focus on recall a little more.
*
Fragment: Old Hag*
I'm fighting some old lady, and there are colors in the air around us. Reds and blues, blacks and whites.  I eventually blow her the hell up, making every last piece of her explode.

----------


## The Cusp

Finally forced myself to get up during the night to take notes from my dreams, and I can't read a single word of it. :tongue2:   This one is from when I woke in the morning.  It's a little dull, but at least it's a full dream instead of a fragment.


*Work Meets School at the Mall*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm at the Pembroke *mall,* and I'm supposed to *buff* the floors with a polisher and *coat* them with varnish.  I ask my *supervisor* he  has anything I can use to *cover up* a *Christmas* ad for the Bay on the floor.  It's the middle of summer, and it looks really out of place.  The supervisor asks his his female *manager*, who says she'll find a picture to cover it up.

They decide they want all the floors done, and ask me if I can come in *early*, at 7:30 instead of 9:00 to get the extra work done.  I agree, and figure I had better get back home if I'm going to get up early.

There are a bunch of people from school in the mall, and I look around for anyone going my way who might need a ride, since I have a car.  I see *Tyson and Pete* over at the entrance to a gym/movie theater, and go over to talk to them.  The theater part is closed, and I *feel special* because they closed it down in preparation for me to do my work.  Then I see the gym part is still open, and I'm a little *disappointed.*

----------


## The Cusp

*Missing Shoes and Grenades*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm at a *party*, about to leave, looking for my *shoes*.  I can't find them anywhere.  Someone has hidden them or thrown them outside to play a *trick on me*.  The host of the party shows up, and when I ask him about my shoes, he says *Luke* hid them on me.  "*Well then he's fucking dead!*" I yell.

The host comes outside with me to help look for my shoes.  As we search around the yard, I put my hand in my *pocket* and find a tiny *wooden box* the size of my finger.  Inside it are my shoes.  I tell the host I found them, but don't mention that I had them on me the whole time.

We're in the backyard, and the host clears off the top of a* snowbank* with his hand, revealing a *slushy pool* of water beneath.  He then puts a pair of pink girl's shoes into the slush.  Next he pulls out a small rotating *saw* and *cuts* the shoes in two while they are in the water.

Now that I've found my shoes, I'm ready to *leave*.  I find a group of people who are willing to give me a ride, and I walk outside to their white Volkswagen Beetle.  Parked behind the beetle is a yellow car full of asian *mafia* types with pistols.  They want to to shoot us.

I back away from the gangster, but the people giving me a ride walk out of the house, and the mafia men take aim at them.  I desperately want to intervene here, so I toss a *grenade* into the yellow car and blow the hell out of the gangsters.

The danger passed, we get into the car like nothing happened.  I get in the back seat with the kids.

Someone thought it would be funny to throw my shoes in the bushes once, and it sparked a lot of missing shoe dreams afterwards.  Every time I dream about it, it pisses me off a little more (In the dream)


*Fragment: ... In Common with a Moped*
My family and I are sitting in my grandmother's living room watching television.  Out of nowhere, *K.* comes up and straddles me on my chair, hugging me resting her head on my chest.  She's a big girl, and I'm a little *embarassed* that she's being so affectionate in front of my family.

I hear my family talking about us, and my father says in a disapproving voice "He's with _her_ for some reason...".  That really pisses me off at first, but then my attention is drawn to her size, in particular her butt.  It's kind of like a double chin, but she has a *triple ass*.  There is her ass, another roll of ass fat beneath it, and another roll of ass fat beneath that, reaching almost to the floor. 


*Fragment: Group Sex
*I'm in a room with *Erin*, her friend and two other guys, all of us in front of the television. The girls start playing with themselves for a bit, then Erin calls over one of the other guys and the start having *sex*.  Everyone *watches*, and the girls encourage everyone to *masturbate*, which I do.

Erin then call over the other guy, saying she wants him inside her.  I'm disappointed she didn't call me over.  Her friend is lying on the ground watching.  I walk up behind her, and start taking off her pants.  She seems thrilled to have my attention.

Usually when I have group sex dreams, I'm always left out, to shy to join in.  That dream is a big improvement!

----------


## The Cusp

I was up too late last night and didn't get much sleep.

 *Fragment: Super Stud
*I'm semi-lucid, and having sex with one girl after another.  I go through dozens of women, and then decide to wake myself up. (Worst dream logic ever!)  At the dream begins to fall apart, I remember I'm lucid, and that I should attempt some tasks.  Unfortunately, I can't think of any, and the dream has decayed too far for me to regain control.  I wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

*Let's get Physical*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Nap
I go to the *gym* on the military *base*, and as I enter the building, there is someone at the front desk checking everyone's pass.  I don't have a membership.  I had been sneaking in the side door for so long that they became so used to seeing me in there they just assumed I had one.  

The man at the desk asks me what I want, and I tell him I wan to go to the gym.  "Well go then!" he tell me.

Instead of going into the gym, I go outside and see a bunch of army guys playing *baseball*.  They ask me to join in, but I tell them I hate baseball, and decide to start jogging around the field instead.  In the far end of the field, I see my *friends from high school* playing baseball. Even though i hate baseball, I join in the game just to hang out with the gang.


*The Magician*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap

 I'm in my high school *gym* watching a *magician* perform.  He asks for someone from the audience to assist him in a trick, and I *volunteer*.

His trick involves a cassette tape that he makes disappear and reappear, but from my vantage point on the stage, I can see several *trap doors* in the floor he's using to create his illusion.  "I could have done that!" I tell the magician after I see how his trick is done.

His next trick involves a Zippo lighter which he throws on the ground, and it *explodes* in a* fireball.*  "Can you do that?" he asks me.  I pick up the lighter, dash it against the ground, but nothing happens.  All the fuel has been used up.  The magician picks up the dead lighter, throws it against the ground again, and again it explodes in a fireball.  Again, being so close, I see three trap doors with fresh lighters *hidden* out of sight around his feet.

I go back to my seat, and the magician pulls out a bunch of* roses* from seemingly nowhere.  He tosses them into the crowd.  I get one, but it's full of *thorns* that dig into my hand.  I see Pete across the gym has got a rose as well.  We look at each other, and I do a funny little *pose*, holding my rose like a beauty queen who just won a pageant.

----------


## The Cusp

*Low River*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm at my *grandmother's*, and I look out a window in the backyard.  The window overlooks a steep hill leading to the* river*.  Through it I see I jumbled pile of *shopping carts* on the edge of the river, stacked all the way up the hill, up the side of the house, and to the window.  I wonder how the hell they all got there, and turn to ask my grandmother.

She tells it's a result of the *town dying*.  A large corporation has somehow ruined the town *financially*, and everyone is moving away.  She says after the third house went up for sale, everyone started moving out and property values plumeted.

I look back to the carts and river, and see the water level is extremely low, with barely a trickle of water moving along.  I get excited and say I've always wanted to search the dry riverbed to see what I would find.  Taking a closer look at the riverbed, I see it's littered with *coins*.  I tell everyone I'm going to go collect them, since there must be thousands of dollars worth down there.

Some of the influences for that dream are Trailer Park Boys (Bubbles and his shopping carts), an article I read about globalization destroying small towns, and the fact that my grandmother is going to have to sell her house.



*Fragment: A Pillow of Cake*
I'm lying in *bed* when I notice that instead of a *pillow*, my head is resting on a large *chocolate cake*.  My blanket is beneath my head so I don't get icing on my face, but I'm concerned about getting my blankets all full of icing.  As I lie there, I begin to pick at the cake, *eating* little bits of it.


*Fragment: Cardinal Directions
*Again, I'm a bodiless *pinpoint of perception*, moving from one thing to another.  My movement is limited to the *cardinal directions*.  North zooms in for a close up, South pulls back to take in more of the full scene.  East and West did something as well, but I can't remember what.  The *path* I end up traveling is a series of 90 degree turns , and by the end of the dream, I'm taking direction from *LucidBulbs* who instructs me where to go, or what to accomplish.

----------


## The Cusp

A poor night's sleep.

I ran into my old boss yesterday (that prick!), and of course he showed up in my dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

*Zombie Woman in Magma Land*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Great

 Some girl and I are walking through a *ghost town*, on the lookout for *zombies*. We walk along a row of building, all of which have open doors showing a deserted darkness within. Coming from one of the building I can hear a *Guns and Roses* song playing really loud, and I think that's a dumb thing to so since it will attract the zombies.

I enter the building with the music, and it's pretty *dark* inside.  The music is coming from a back room which is *pitch black*.  I yell out "Hello?" a few times, unsure if I'm going to find survivors or zombies.  I stand outside the pitch black room, calling out to anyone who might be inside.

From out of the blackness, a woman with dark hair rushes at me and *attacks* with a *sword*.  I pull out a sword of my own sword and we clash, a great fight with all kinds of *jumping, diving and flipping*.  The woman knocks me down behind a counter, and before she can land the killing stroke, I *shoot* a machine gun spray of needle like tracer rounds at her without even having a gun.  I'm not trying to actually hit her, but I'm *testing her* to see how she reacts.

The woman runs up to me and shoves a stuffed rag doll *bunny rabbit* under my jacked, and I watch in the third person as it *explodes*.  The me that got blown up is a *Terminator*, and the explosion shears away the flesh exposing metal ribs and mechanical components.  The scene resets to just before the explosion, and the woman asks the girl with me to bring her the stuffed rabbit.  She thinks she's going to surprise me with it, but now I know what she's up to.

The girl carries a tray of* toys* still in their packaging to the woman, and she takes the rabbit from the tray.  She then runs up and stuffs the rabbit in my pocket.  I pull the rabbit out of my pocket, and wonder where to toss it, since I don't want the girl to get caught in the explosion.  I toss the exploding bunny across the room, and *shield* the girl with my body, since my terminator body is nigh indestructible. 

The rabbit goes off, and again I see my Terminator self in third person.  The blast has damaged a *time traveling vest* I'm wearing, trapping me in this *time line*. 

The crazy woman resumes her attack, only now her fingers are two foot long *razor sharp claws.*  She *tackles* me and we fall down and empty elevator shaft into a *laboratory* on the floor below us.  The woman is a full fledged *zombie* at this point, still with those nasty claws.  

I attach a *chain* with a heavy weight to the zombie woman and push her into the elevator shaft, which is now filled with *water*.  The weight pulls her to the bottom, and the chain makes sure she stays there.  I need to get back up to the main floor, so I *dive* into the water and swim past the zombie bitch.  She claws at me but misses, and I surface at the top where the girl is waiting for me.

We're outside again, but the ground is covered with smouldering, hardened *lava* that is smoking away.  I can feel the heat coming off it, so we put on special *heat resistant boots* and take off to explore.  The lava is black and crusty at first, but the farther we travel, the more it takes on a glowing orange hue.  The *crust* is getting thinner, and we're in danger of falling through into the lava below.

I stumble on the uneven footing and bang my knee on the *glowing hot rock*, catching myself with my hands.  I'm amazed I didn't burn myself, but figure it's because of the boots.  They must emit a heat resistant field around me.

As I'm picking myself up, a man scrambles over the magma clumps towards us.  He's dressed all in *black*, and is skin is the purest black I've ever seen.  A result of having adapted to this hostile landscape.  He's native to this reality/time line, and says he's here to help us.


*Slippery Socks*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Great

 I'm sitting on the *toilet* pinching off a loaf.  Sitting on the edge of the bathtub next to me is display rack full of *toys*.  I check them out, and some of them are really cool.

I start wiping and run out of *toilet paper*, so I grab some of the toys off the rack, which are now *GI Joe* figures, open them, and use the cardboard to wipe my ass.  It's not working too well, and I have to open up a lot of of the GI Joes.   They each come with a weapon and a backpack.   

I walk out of the bathroom, not happy with my cleanliness, when I see a guy trying to walk in *sock feet*.  His socks are really *slippery*, and he keeps *falling* all over the place.  I have a *spray can* which I spray on the floor in front of him.  It gives him some *grip*, but he still slips now and then.  I lead him to the stairs, spray the stairs, and he walks down them, slipping occasionally.

We walk into the basement rec room, and I spray a good coat on the floor.  Down here the spray works perfectly and he no longer slips.  "Try it out" I encourage him.  The guy is wearing a *Karate* shirt with stick men doing all kinds of moves on the front.  The guy rushes me in an attack, and I grab his foot and flip him on his back.

"Oh yeah, I know Karate as well" I tell him laughingly.

There was another line for that dream at the end of my notes I can't make sense of.  It reads: _Time fraud, coast dead?  To make riches happen?
_Whatever that means.

As for the toilet part, I'm down to my last roll of TP and need to buy some more.

----------


## Pancaka

lol I haven't seen you around in a while and look what happens when I come back. MOJO JOJO!!! Mojo is awesome.

----------


## The Cusp

It was a toss up between Mojo Jojo, and Krang the evil brain from Dimension X for my new avatar.  Mojo just happened to have a better picture.


*Thursday*:  Was trying out entering into a dream by visualizing a scene.  Got up to the point where the dream is freshly created and things all foggy insubstantial.  Couldn't maintain it past that point, but could get there consistently.  Spent some time exploring the initial stage of dreaming.  Really screwed up my sleep doing that.  Too tired to recall much else.

*Friday*:  Still too tired to recall much, but I do remember there seemed to be someone else in my dreams last night.  The manner in which we interacted set it apart from normal DCs.  I may have just created a worth opponent, can't remember enough to say for sure.

----------


## The Cusp

*Floaters*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

 I'm standing by the *rive*r with a bunch of people, watching the rapids.  A *decayed body* floats down the river, and everyone is all "OMG!  Do you see that!?!?".  I can't take my eyes off it, and watch as it floats down diver, only to wash up on some rocks next to a woman sitting by the water's edge.  She looks over, notices the dead body and starts *screaming*.

*More dead bodies* in an advanced state of decomposition *float* by us, and I begin *counting* them off out loud.  After the *9th* one goes by, I start to wonder where they are all coming from.  Maybe the river eroded a graveyard somewhere?  But how did the river change course to get to the graveyard?

As if in answer to my question, I hear the *rumble* of massive amounts of water heading my way.  I turn to see a massive wall of *white water* round the bend upstream.  A *flash flood* is bearing down on us, completely swallowing up the riverbank we're on.  

Everybody *runs* for it, but I'm more nimble on the rocks and quickly pass everyone else.  Most of them get washed away just inches behind me.  I run for the high ground, but the water just keeps rising.  I make it back to my house and tell my brother to pack a sleeping bag, warm clothes, and as much food as he can carry.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


Staying up too late is hurting my recall.

*Fragment: Want You to Want Me*
  I'm in the mall with my class.  All the students take off as a group to do something, and as we pour down the escalator, I notice *Jo-Anne* sitting by herself.  I decide to skip whatever activity I was involved with to go and talk to her.  
Jo-Anne tells me "*I want to have sex with you.*"  I pause for a moment, considering my response, not wanting to say anything dumb.  "I would love to."  I tell her sincerely.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:* *Lucid Distraction*
"Oh yeah, I'm lucid!" I realize, and as usual, the first thing I do is *fly*.  I levitate myself into the air with ease thinking how real this all seems.  I try notice any particular feeling associated with the *levitation* I might try to replicate in RL, but *feel* absolutely nothing different.

I begin to fly around, and as sometimes happens, I can only manage *short bursts of flight* which end with me *gliding* like a feather or piece of paper.  I thrash around in the air until I finally manage to accelerate properly, then I head for the *stars*.

I've got to stop getting so carried away with flying, it's such a rookie mistake.  Might help if I took some time to go over my lucid goals before bed.

----------


## The Cusp

*FUBARed Arm*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

My *brother* is supposed to be returning with dinner he picked up from a fast food place.  I hear him at the door, but when I go to greet him he doesn't have the food.  Instead, his arms looks like it has been flayed, covered in *blood* with the skin hanging loose in folds.  He's wearing a really nice shirt that's full of holes and soaked with blood.  I bring him in to attend to his *injuries*.

He's holding his injured arm in one hand, and I see his *elbow* joint  has become detached, with only skin holding it together.  The* skin* between the elbow joint stretches in a *sickening* manner, and his arm is in danger of falling right off is he lets go of it.  I want to help somehow, but the look on his face says he's *given up* on keeping the arm.

The more I look, the more fucked up his arm gets.  As I watch, his elbow sags apart again, and the *skin* on his injured arm *peels away*, the forearm slipping out of the skin like a snake shedding it's skin.  My brother is left holding the skin from his forearm in one hand, while his injured arm dangles loose with all the skin peeled away.  It's all *blood, muscles and puss*.  The fingers on his hand are all messed up as well, with two of them being withered and made up of a translucent jelly like substance.

I'm overwhelmed by the extent of his injuries.  I want to help, but he's in such bad shape that I'm afraid to touch him. 

That was one gross dream!


*Fragment: Touch of Death*
Some guy and I are in a *hole in the ground*, some kind of *ancient ruins*.  We retrieve some *artifact* and climb out of the hole.  On the surface, *soldiers* are waiting for us.  The commander is standing right at the hole, and his troops form a semi circle around us.  They're here to steal the artifact.

I reach out and *touch* the commander with my hand, and his body withers into a dried out *corpse*.  I use the corpse as a shield and go after the rest of the soldiers, killing them all with a touch of my hand.

I watched Raiders of the Lost Ark last night.

----------


## The Cusp

*Crappy New Year*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm at a *New Year's party* with my *high school gang*.  Everyone seems to be *snubbing me*, and I'm feeling *left out*, all by myself.  Tired of being *ignored*, I just decide to *leave*.  

In the street I start taking to these two guys.  They seem pretty cool and we hit it off pretty good, so I invite them back to my place for beer.

Back at my place, the two guys grab my* guitars* and start playing.  But they're* hogging* the guitars and not letting me play.  When I try to take a turn, they* insult me* and call me names.  This goes on for awhile, with them insulting me at every opportunity.

It's not long before I get really *pissed off*, and yell at them "Who the hell do you think you are?  Come into my house and insult me?".  They respond by calling me more names, so I grab one of them and whip him to the floor.  I stand over him, grab him by the collar and *yell* at him for a bit.  Once I've yelled enough, I get off, then *punch* him in the face once as an afterthought.

The guy gets up and says "I can't believe you hit me!", to which I reply "I thought it seemed rather appropriate considering the circumstances".  Now they both attack me at once, and I fight them off.  The guy I had thrown to the floor is a pretty useless fighter, but his dark haired friend knows *karate*.  The karate guy makes some really nice attacks which I avoid, and he likewise avoids mine.  But I kick both their asses anyways.    
 
I think it's hilarious that whenever I get pissed off in my dreams, you just know what's going to happen next.


*Fragment: Crotch Throttle*
I'm with my *aunt Colleen*, and she's showing me the inside of her *space shuttle*.  She's showing me the* controls* and how they work.  She shows me a joystick/lever that sticks up between you legs in the pilot's seat, and tell me it jams into your crotch when you accelerate too much.  I concede that would be painful.



*Fragment: Wheels*
I get off the *bus* with some girl.  She wants to go somewhere else, which would require more busing, and I say "Screw this, let's take a cab to my *grandmothers* to pick up my *car*".  I had a good excuse for having left it there.


*Fragment: Gone with the Wind*
I walk out to my* balcony* to check on some *weed* I left there to dry.  It's really *windy*, and the wind had blown all my weed away.  There are just a few leaves left on the balcony, and I pick them up and smell them to see if it's weed or just random leaves that got blown onto my balcony.


*Fragment: Birds of a Feather*
I'm at* Pete*'s house, and *Ivan*'s brother Gill is telling me how Ivan was growing *weed* here.  He shows me where he had his set up, and tell my how many *lights* he on the go, mentioning Ivan wanted mass production.  I want Ivan and Pete to *meet*, since they have so much in common, both being mechanical geniuses.



*Fragment: Return Home*
I'm in my grandmother's garage with my *uncle Mike*.  We're *packing* my stuff into his car so he can drive me home.  We see my *bicycle*, and he mentions how I never even used it, saying what a waste it was to bring it along, since it was such a pain in the ass to transport.  I feel a little* guilty*.

----------


## The Cusp

*Nap Fragment: My Hairy Memeber*
I've just fallen *asleep* and I'm doing some girl from behind.  She has three sets of *vagina/buttholes*, and I go for the one in the middle.  I have a brief moment of lucidity, where I recognize this as the very beginning of a dream, but it doesn't last long.
At some point I pull out, and notice there are several long *hairs* on the head of my *penis*, all sticking straight out, like I'm touching one of those electrostatic spheres.  I snip the hairs off with scissors, and then shave off the stubble.
Time to trim back the old pubes and shave the boys!

----------


## The Cusp

*Fighting Jerks*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm in a *bar* when I run into the *girl from Money Mart* who I have the hots for.  She greets me warmly, and we both go stand at the front of the stage to watch the band playing.  Every now and then she leans over to whisper something in my ear, getting really close which gives me ecstatic shivers.

The two guys squeeze into the front beside me, and begin to give us *menacing looks*.  "Who the fuck are you?" they demand of me, and then say stuff like "what do you think you're doing".  They ask her "What about (some guy)?"

A third guy shows up, who I assume to be her ex, and they all gather around me threateningly.  She leans over and *whispers* "Walk away, please, just do it" and then she kisses me on the cheek.  I desperately want to thump these assholes, but I trust she knows what she's doing, so I* walk away* a short distance to the left.

There's now a group of 5 or 6 of those guys and they are all staring over at me an pointing.  The side of the bar I'm on is small, and across from me is another larger section of the bar.  I head over there, but have to walk through the guys to get there, and *bump shoulders* with one of them as I pass.

On the other side, I decide to leave.  As I'm putting on my shoes, the biggest guy comes over and stares me down.  He doesn't do anything other than stare, co I continue to put on my shoes.  As soon as I go down to pick one up, the guy *shoves me* and holds me against the wall.  I'm disgusted by that *cheap shot* and how he waited until I was down to strike.  I want to hit him, but I'm pinned down too low to reach his face or throat with a punch.  I consider the solar plexus and groin next, and figure a side kick would serve me better than a punch.

But I don't want to get kicked out just yet and fight the *bouncers* too, so instead I call out for the bouncers to intervene.  The rest of the guy's friends surround me and tell me there are no bouncers, that they are in control of the bar.  Just as I'm about fight them, the guy I assumed to be her ex-boyfriend says "*This guy is cool*, he didn't mean any harm."  His friends disagree, but he insists, then says "I have an idea, lets* invite* him back with us."  He certainly seems *friendly*.

I agree just to show that I'm not afraid, and we go back to their place, where I'm surprised to find *Steve*.  What a weird coincidence that I'd run into Steve here like this.  As the night progresses, all the guys except the one who invited me are giving me a hard time.  Things escalate until I end up kicking their asses, except for the guy who invited me, who is still being friendly.  Steve's not impressed and tells me "I think you should leave."

In the kitchen, I don't have any *shoes*, so I put two granola bar boxes on my feet.  Before I make it out the door, the biggest guy attacks me again, so I *punch* him in the face, knocking him to the ground unconscious.  I'm amazed he went down so easily.  I tussle with the other guys as well, then ask Steve if he's heading back home too, since we live close and could split a cab.  He's no longer talking to me.

Outside I pass a bar beside their house, and turn back to check it out.  I sit down outside for a moment, and the goons from the house have *snuck up* on me and they all jump me from behind at once.  A wall of arms falls over me, *clawing* up my body and across my face, *scratching* my left eye.  The nice guy jumps on me and starts *sucking my dick*, while one of the others slaps me in the face with a huge hand full of jizz!  I get up abruptly and knock all of them back.  The nice guys yells "hold him, I want to suck his dick!"

I've had as much as I can take out of these guys, and I go absolutely *ape shit.*  Not only do I kick their asses, but once they're down, I *break their arms and legs* as well.  And their *ribs*, and I knock most of their *teeth* out of their heads, the whole time I feel sperm jiggling on my forehead.  I don't wipe it off until I've destroyed them all.  They will never fuck with me again.

I walk away, and several people leaving the bar are walking along with me.  A *hot blond* seems stricken by me and she talks to me in a *Parisian accent*.  SHe's wildly attracted to me, until another girl walks by and speaks to her.  She then ignores me and seems wildly attracted to the girl.  They stand really close with their arms around each other.  I try to talk to the blond again, but she now seems *disgusted* by me.

We continue walking, the french blond still ignoring me.  I ask her if I'm headed downtown, and she points in the opposite direction we're heading.  There is a bus stop ahead and I wait there for a moment before I realize how late it is.  No buses at this time of night, so I take a *taxi home*.

At home I walk through the door and find my *brother* who doesn't seem to recognize me.  He runs away when he sees me.  I find him in the bathroom, trying to put away a stack of porno mags.  There is a bottle of lube there, and I chuckle as he tries to hide the evidence of his masturbating.

We hear me* parents* come in and go to greet them.  My parents take one look at me and ask if I was in a fight.  "I beat the crap out of 5 guys!" I tell them proudly.  My parents tell me I look rough, and I laugh and say my brother didn't even recognize me.  He says it was because my eye is all brown.

I look in a *mirror* to find that *my retina is almost ripped off*, hanging by a thread and tucked under my bottom eyelid.  There is a bloody brown hole where the retina used to be.  I look out my good eye, then the injured one, but don't notice any difference in vision.  My father says we can wait 'till morning to take me to the hospital, but my mother disagrees.
 
That was one gross dream!

*Zombies and Werewolves and Vampires, Oh My!*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm in a *grocery store*, and there is some *old dude* with white hair sitting at a control panel being an *evil* prick.  He's *gloating* that there is nothing anyone can do about it, to which I say "Oh yeah?", and proceed to *attack* him.

I grab the guy and throw him into the aisle, and he begins to *scream* that he's going to charge me.  "Do I look like I care?" I say to him and *punch* him in the face.  I knock him around slowly, and none of the other shoppers seem to mind in the least.  He clearly deserves it.  

As I viciously beat the old fucker, the people in the grocery store begin to get *violent* themselves.  They start fighting amongst themselves, and people start *looting* the store, knocking things over everywhere.

With food all over the floor, I see one girl ask if this mess is going to cause *infectious disease*.  In response to her question, a large *ghost wolf* appears in front of her.  It disappears as several real *wolves* crash through the glass window and start biting people.  The infectious disease that is spreading is *lycanthropy*!  

People are turning into werewolves, and there are *zombies* and *vampires* running about too.  The survivors gather in one room, most of them already in the midst of *changing* into monsters.  They pick one guy to go for *help*.  He has 24 hours to put together a* team* and come back to save the day.  They guy runs off on his mission, leaving the others huddled together on the floor.


 
*Fragment:* *In Search of Moonbeam*
I'm standing in an large empty room when I realize I'm dreaming.  I consider for a moment what I want to accomplish, and come up with shared dreaming.  I'm going to look for *Moonbeam*!  I concentrate on trying to summon here and...

I don't know what happened next.  Woke up?  Lost lucidity?  Did I actually pull it off?  Can't remember.  Sorry Xox, I meant to look for you as well, but I guess my lucidity didn't last that long.

----------


## The Cusp

*Zombie Flares*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm in a house with some friends fighting off *zombies*.  We scavenge makeshift *weapons* from the basement, and find a *flare gun* with only three flares.  We decide to leave the house and make a run for it.  Outside, the zombies attack us again.  I lure one of them towards me so the guy with the flare gun can shoot it in the back. He shoots the zombie at point blank, and the flare sinks deep into it's rotten torso.  THe flare *burns* the zombie up from the inside, sitting it on* fire*.  The flare gun is a very effective weapon, and I wish we had more ammo for it.

We run down the street, hiding from the zombies prowling about.  We see an unattended *city bus*, and make a run for it.  We get inside and drive down the street, hoping the zombies won't notice us.  There are other buses cruising along *automatically*, empty with no drivers.  

As we drive down the street, I see the zombies are behaving like normal people would, going about their daily affairs.  We pass an apartment building, and I see a balcony full of *zombie women dancing* to loud music.  

Our bus stops at an intersection to let another bus go by, and the zombies take notice of us.  They cease acting like normal people as soon as they spot us, and charge at us in a crazed run.  Our bus starts to move again, but the zombies run up and jump onto the back of it.  They climb up and get inside the bus, but we fight them off.

We're approaching *Jason*'s house, and I tell the others we can find more flare guns there.  We get out, and the guy with the flare gun has lots of ammunition for it now.  Little yellow bullets circle his belt, with more ammo strapped across his chest.

----------


## The Cusp

*Shaq's Birthday Party*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK

I've just moved out of my parent's house into a place with three other friends.  I check out my room, which has a mattress on the floor.  Beside the mattress is a staircase leading down, on which I'll probably break my neck getting out of bed.  I plop down on the bed, the look at the stairs again.  There is a staircase on either side of the bed now, and I wonder where they lead too.  I look at the newest staircase, and see yet another one behind my bed.  I can't see where it leads because it's jammed full of stuff from the guy who had the room before me.  He hasn't finished moving out yet.

I pull out a bag of weed and rifle through the guy's things looking for papers.  I find a couple of loose ones in another bag of weed belonging to the other guy, but after I remove the papers, I get the bags mixed up and can't tell which one is mine.  As I'm trying to tell them apart, I find a third bag of weed to further complicate things.

As I try to identify my stash, two girls walk in looking for the washroom.  I tell them there isn't one in here, but the open a door in my room and sure enough, there is a wash room.  My room begins to fill with people in a party atmosphere, and it quickly becomes packed.

A girl sees me holding my weed bags, and pulls out a huge sack of her own, saying she only buys by the pound.  Just then hulking police officer blots out the doorway.  He looks at me, at the weed in my hand, and shakes his head.  One guy runs and throws his weed out the window, and not wanting to get busted, I move to do the same.  

"Don't do that!"  The cop says to me, repeating it several times as I ignore him and toss it all out the window.  The cop shakes his head, and walks over to the girl with the pound.  He tells her she's under arrest, but when she looks at him, she recognizes him and laughs.  It was her friend dressed up as a police officer to play a joke on her!

The first guy to have tossed his weed out the window tears out of the room like a bat out of hell to try and recover his weed, and I figure I had better do the same, especially since most of it wasn't mine.

I run past several people drinking, around to the back of the house where I see people stooped over the deck picking up weed like an easter egg hunt.  I join in, and when people see me, one of them says to let me have it.  The is one guy who's not happy to concede the weed over to me, and he tell me "You'll regret that..." as he steps off the porch.  I fill my bags with what looks to be the proper amounts and return to my room.

Back in my room, there are still people everywhere, with girl sitting on the dresser.  One of them gets up and accuses us of this really being a sex party.  Some humongous pro wrestles tells her "Yes, it is.", and picks her and sits her on my face.  She suddenly has no pants on and I freeze, not wanting to be involved in a rape.  But the wrestler begins to fuck her, and she doesn't seem to mind, so I eat her pussy.  The wrestler is still going at her, but somehow we each have our own set of her genitalia, so his junk isn't in my face.

After a lot of kinky sex that could only be possible in a dream, I  realize it's Monday night and I have to work in the morning.  I go to bed contemplating what I've gotten myself into if we're going to have crazy parties like this every night.

As soon as I get comfortable on my mattress on the floor, Shaquille O'neal walks through me door.  He says it's his birthday and asks if I'm coming out to party.  I may have to work in the morning, but it's not everyday I get to party with the Shaq.  So the Shaq and I take off along with my three other room mates.  

As we walk the streets, it becomes my hometown block, and I see an odd guy just standing there.  He's speaking some sort of prophecy, but as I approach to better hear him, he turns into some drunk kid.  Poor guy is so hammered I help down the street to his house, where plunks down on the driveway.  He's wearing shorts, sitting with his legs open, and his junk is hanging out.  As soon as I notice he starts to pee.  It runs down the driveway towards me I have to step out of the way to avoid it.

Just then the guy's father opens the door and yells at the drunk kid.  He calls me by the wrong name and tells me to go home.  I walk away chuckling at the whole situation.

As I'm walking down the block, I see a low flying *helicopter* coming my way, and realize  I'm dreaming.  I get the urge to fly up to the approaching helicopter.  I try flying, but it doesn't work, so I *levitate* with ease instead.  I get off the ground, then half levitate, half *fly* up to the helicopter.  For some reason I'm *hesitant* or a little afraid to approach it, but I do so anyways.

As I get close, the helicopter's nose veers downwards, facing me.  I fly past it and above it, and the whole *perspective* of the dream *shifts* so that the helicopter's blades are parallel to the ground again.  Now I begin to fly forward in earnest, and the helicopter follows along behind me. 

Next I make several attempts at taking* notes* on the dream, but it just won't work for me.  Frustrated by my inability to write down some simple notes, I realize it's still a dream and wake myself up so I can take some real notes

----------


## Necco

hey cusp!
I havent caught up with all youre dreams but soon. And so far Im loven the zombie dream "*Zombie Flares"*
. It sound like you had fun shooting flares and burning them inside out! I laughed when you said there were buses driving on the road without a driver. The ending was a little vague, but overall that dream is cooooool.

----------


## The Cusp

Haven't been sleeping well, which has totally killed my recall the past few days.  That and I overdosed on Flash games, which really messed up what I dream about anyways.


*Red Reapers*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

I'm at the *gym* on* base*, where I somehow become part of the military.  We're supposed to go off on exercise, and my *commander* orders me to get my gear.  I go to the locker, but can't find my *shoes*.

We go outside, and the skies are filled with *three* types of *flying* "people".  There are *scythe* wielding* reapers*, all dressed in red and wearing Japanese *war masks*. They are fighting with what I assume to be angels.  The third group of people flying around appear to be neutral, and are not involved in the *conflict*.

As I watch these thousands of flying people, they begin to descend lower and lower to the ground, and I figure it would be a good idea to get the hell out of here.  As we *run* for the car, the flyers have descended to the ground.  THose with scythes begin to *slaughter* people, and the angels try to intervene.

I make it into my parents car, with my* father* at the wheel, my *brother* with me in the back seat, and we begin to move.  I see there is a woman holding a scythe ahead of us by the side of the road, and I *duck* down on the floor so she won't see me as we pass.

Unfortunately, the woman is aware of me anyways, and she swipes her scythe at me as we drive by.  Her scythe goes right through the car like it's insubstantial, just missing me.  She sees where I am and tries again.  This time, I throw out my hand and *block* the haft of her scythe, just stopping it from hitting me.

The woman makes several more attempts, each time I fend off her scythe with my hand.  On her final attack, I *grab* her scythe and pull it out of her hands.  I feel more *confident* now that I have a *weapon* to fight back with.

----------


## The Cusp

Too many flash games have ruined my dreaming.  

*Fragment: Broken Beer Bottle*
I'm drinking a beer, when I cut the inside of my mouth on something.  I take it out to find it's a piece of glass.  Look at my bottle and see the top is all broken and chipped.  There is a lot more glass missing than the piece I took out of my mouth would account for.  I can't find anymore glass in the bottle, and I worry I drank it!

Woke up with a bit of a hangover this morning.  

My body is actually full of glass shards from a car accident, and the fucking doctors won't take them out, saying they are ganglia.  Fucking idiots!

----------


## The Cusp

*Elementary School Glow*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm walking into my *elementary school*, which looks to be deserted.  Outside the front doors is a* pit bull* chained to the wall.  It watches me, and I stay out of the boundaries of it's leash.  I walk through the doors of the school, then turn to look back at the pit bull.  It charges at me and runs head first into the door I just went through, which shudders in it's frame upon impact.  I didn't think the *chain* reached that far, and now I'll have to find another way out.

I want to go into the gymnasium, so I cut through the* locker room*.  Once inside the locker room, I hear someone approaching.  Not wanting to get caught trespassing, I run through another door which leads to another locker room.  In this room, I see one particular locker that is extra wide.  This locker contains dozens of bottles formed from meshes of thin plastic *glow stick* tubes of varying colors.  

Only a few of these bottles are still lit up, but they are fantastically *beautiful*, and I want to take them with me.  I grab one that looks like it hasn't been used yet, and scrunch it into a ball so that it will fin into my pocket.  As soon as the tubing bends, it lights up brightly at the bends.  I watch it as the glow slowly fades away, then returns when I bend it again.  They are *reusable*!

I stuff as many as I can into my pockets, the go out a door I think leads to the gym.  Instead I find myself in the hall way with an exit in front of me, so I leave.  I walk out of the court yard and as I'm crossing the street, some people I know pull up and give me a ride.

----------


## The Cusp

I got into playing this flash game called Protector last week (http://www.kongregate.com/games/undefined/protector), and ever since, the majority of my dreams have looked like this:

My dreams being so basic and repetitive has allowed me notice the difference between sleeping on my right side vs. sleeping on my right side.  


*Left Brain/Right Brain Protector*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 10/10
*Sleep*: Good

 I'm progressing through a dungeon or labyrinth.  This time around it's more than a 2D map.  There are 4 levels to this dungeon, which I can see now and them on the overview map to check my progress.

*Right Side Sleep*:  While sleeping on my right side, I would encounter and battle my way past monsters.  I was taking a very direct approach to travel through this dungeon.

*Left Side Sleep*:  While sleeping on my left side, I would encounter wizards who would help me.  They would open up secret doors, or teleport me to different sections of the dungeon

Discussing sleep positions and Left side/Right side brain activity here:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=59102

----------


## The Cusp

I've decided to include a new descriptive criteria to my dreams, which is sleep position.  I want to explore what difference, if any, sleeping on my left or right side has on my dreams.  


*DV Hotel Party*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good

  *Right Side Sleep*:
I've rented a *hotel room*, and I discover that some people I know are staying a few doors down from my room.  I join them in their room for a *party*.  At first it's just us guys, but then out of nowhere all these women show up.  I get the feeling they are* prostitutes*.

One of the women on the bed next to me begins to show me her goods.  I begin to wonder if they really are prostitutes, or maybe someone has paid them in advance, since they seem eager to get down to business without any mention of money.  

She's *spreading* for me, and I wonder what kind of party this is supposed to be.  "If it wasn't a *sex party*, it is now!" I think to myself as I *bury my face between her legs*.

We drink *beer* and smoke *pot*, then wander the hotel for a bit, which has several *bars* built into it, one of which is a dance bar.  I get really hammered and lose track of the night.  When I return to the hotel room, everyone is getting ready to leave.

I recognize *Onerionaut*, and tell him that I'm from *DV* as well.  He tells me that everyone here is from DV, and the others each chime in telling me their DV user names.  THere is *Ninja957*, and some guy who's name I don't recognize.  I say to the unrecognized guy that he must be a new member, since I've never heard of him.

I'm really disappointed that I *wasted* the night and *can't remember* much about it, so I ask everyone if they want to stay another night.  They tell no, they have to leave, but somehow the dream twists so that we're all staying there for a total of three nights.

We begin to party again, and as I'm rolling a joint, it occurs to me that we don't have any beer.  Then I realize that the beer is in my room, and I go to retrieve it.

Woke up here and switched to my left side to see what affect that would have on my dreams.

*Left Side Sleep*: 
I'm running through the hotel *naked*.  I can't find my clothes or my room.  The people I pass in the hotel all *hoot, whistle, cheer and laugh* as they see me run by.  I run by the dance bar and get a good reaction from the people there, then find myself in the hotel lobby with small pools and hot tubs everywhere.

I walk up to the front desk and ask them for a towel, which they give me.  After covering myself up, I find the girl I was with earlier standing next to me.  She asks if want to join her in the pool to have *sex*, and since I'm already dressed for the occasion, I say sure!

She tells me I won't regret it, and she won't even charge me very much.  She then rattles off a list of items for me to bring.  Some *booze, towels, grapes, clear plastic tubing*, and I think the last one was a *funnel*.  I have no idea what this chick has in mind, but I take off to gather the required items so I can find out.

I go by the dance bar again and see my *mother* in line outside of it.  The people in line all stumble over each other and collapse, burying my mother beneath a bunch of people.  I reach in and pull her out, then lead her outside to the car where my *father* is waiting.

Outside I'm impressed by the size of the hotel, and realize people come here just to party.  I get on a bus and head home.  On the bus I notice *Chantal* is staring at me, but when I look her way, she turns her head.  I look away so she can continue checking me out.
 
Lost a lot of detail in those dreams because I was too lazy to get out of bed to take notes.


*Sucks*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Left Side

  I'm walking behind a building, and I see the girl I *asked out* last week, sitting in a weedy patch of grass, eating her lunch.  I walk up to her and she asks how I'm doing, then answers her own question, saying "Not too good I suppose..." referring to the fact that she shot me down because she already had a boyfriend.

I shake it off like it's nothing and tell her I'm doing fine.  We chat for a bit, and I begin to feel uncomfortable, so I leave.  I walk back around to the front of the building and enter.  It's some sort of *courthouse*.

I can hear my work partner *Ivain* talking to the *judge* about our *vacuum cleaner*, the cord of which is trailing around the corner to where I am, caught up on a book case.  Someone keeps pulling on it, which makes a lot of noise at my end, attracting attention towards me.  I can hear my *boss* talking to the judge as well, and don't want to get involved in a legal battle between two stubborn brothers, so I get the hell out of there.

I go back outside, around back to the girl, and sit down telling her about the situation with my boss and his brother whom I work with.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Human Resources
*I'm lucid in an office setting.  There is a manager assigning people to various jobs and tasks.  Whenever needs someone to do something, he gets a person from out of a locked room.

The lure of the locked room intruigues me, so I magically make the key disappear from the manager's pocket and reappear in my hand.  I unlock the door and enter inside, half expecting to find some sort of cloning laboratory.  Instead, I'm very disappointed to find a very boring empty room.

Just a random fragment that came to me, so I don't remember what side I was sleeping on, but that sounds like a left side dream to me.

----------


## The Cusp

*Oppression through Apathy*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: *10*/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

There are a group of people who are *controlling* the general population through the use of *apathy*.  They are able to generate this apathy in the people so that they are too *bummed out* to care about being *oppressed*, much less do anything about it.  Watching this happen, I notice that the oppressors influence people through *proximity*.  They only need to be near someone for it to take effect.

*Disgusted* by the whole situation, I clench my *fists* and begin to *yell*, to voice my opposition and to stir people up (picture vegeta going super saiyen).  As I yell, a *power meter* flashes next to me, displaying the intensity of my rage.  The meter is low in the red, with a numerical value of 5, and I'm a little surprised it's so weak.  Have I fallen victim to this *suppressive* apathy as well?

Having worked myself up, I begin to fight the overlords, who are now *zombies*.  The other people are so apathetic, they don't even care that there are zombies mingling amongst them

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I got to go to DV Party!  Sounds more like an orgy though  ::?:

----------


## The Cusp

What, you don't like orgies or something?


*Brain, Sweet Home*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side

Some guy is showing me how to exist/live in my *brain*.  He demonstrates how, and I appear in my own brain somewhere near the surface.  He then shows me how to move to the dead center of my brain, and I appear there as well.  

I contemplate this new state of existence,  and the *paradox* of my complete physical body existing in the dead center of my brain.  Since my brain is part of my physical body, how the heck can my brain be inside of my own brain?

Before I can dwell on it too long, my instructor shows someone else how to do this.  The new guy appears near the surface of the brain I'm in, and we co-exist in the same brain.



I also remember a small fragment from the weekend where the term "*Sleep Apnea*" came up.  I had to look it up just now,  it's a sleep disorder characterized by pauses in breathing.  Sounds like a fancy term for snoring if you ask me.

----------


## The Cusp

*River*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknnown

I'm walking along when I spot the river through the trees, and I can't resist going down to check out the water level.  I go through the trees and come out on a path that runs along the river.  I follow this path down to the *whirlpool*.

The water is still pretty high, and the whirlpool is unswimable and not fully formed yet due to the high water.  Above the whirlpool is a high bank of rock, and water is pouring down their slope *against the current*.  I wonder how the river can be running both ways like that, then walk a little farther down the path.

I see Caitlin form the cartoon 6teen across the  river.  She's at a beach with some kids.  Nikki  is on my side of the river, and she looks like she intends to swim across.  The current is really strong, and even I'd think twice about swimming in that.

I talk to the girls, yelling across the river to Caitlin, and ask what they're up to.  They tell my their plans, and I tell them I'll join them.


*Bus Ride*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm riding on the bus, and notice *Jenny P. and Jen* sitting in the front seat.  They are talking excitedly about going to some place that sounds like a bar.  They mention that it's on an island, and I just have to ask what they're talking about.

They tell me it's a building where the air is 60% *laughing gas*.  A woman across from them laughs and says something about "the *makeout stairs*".  I wonder at the legality of the place, and mention I've never tried nitrous oxide, not even from whippets.

Jenny begins to tell me more and more about the place, leaning in closer and closer to me.  She gets so close our lips are touching, so I just *kiss* her.

----------


## The Cusp

*Baby Seal*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side

I'm *fishing* along the beach of* Fort William*.  I cast out, but my line doesn't go out as far as I would have liked.  I begin to reel it in when something* BIG* hits my line.  This thing I've hooked is monstrously huge, and I wonder what it could be.

As I reel it in, I can feel the fishing line begin to *strain*, and I give it some slack before the line snaps.  I decide to let whatever it is tire it's self out, so I hold my rod gingerly, ready for too much strain on the line.  My fishing line suddenly thickens, so that the line breaking is no longer a problem.

The pull on my fishing line gets stronger, and it actually begins to pull me into the water.  My brother is there with me now, and I tell him it's* pulling me in*.  I struggle against it, but my feet keep sliding in the sand.

There is another guy next to me, who has hooked something even bigger than mine.  As he's boasting about it, I see a shark fin in the water.  The guy yanks on his rod, and two *sharks* entangled in battle break the surface of the water.  I'm about to say something about his line breaking, but the guy is now pulling in the sharks with a thick *metal chain* attached to a *machine* to reel them in.

By this time I'm able to reel in my own catch, and I see a humongous* seal* being pulled towards me.  By the time I get it to the shore, it's now a *baby seal*, with a large hook right through it's snout.  The *hook* goes through it's bottom jaw and comes out the top one right above the nose.  It has the biggest, frightened eyes, and the poor thing is *trembling*.

I put my hand on it to try to calm in in preparation to remove the hook.  I pull  out the hook quickly.  There is a bit of blood, but the seal seems more relieved to have it out than concerned with the pain.  I pick it up the seal and it *snuggles* into my neck, still *shivering*.  I carry it down to the water and put it back in, but the seal is still *terrified* and doesn't want to leave me.

So I pick it back up, petting it and saying "It's OK..".  I carry it out a little ways into the water, and sit with my back against a rock.  I keep the seal's head above the water.  That guy is still trying to reel in those *sharks*, and I don't want the scent of the seal's* blood* in the water.

----------


## The Cusp

*Lead Zeppelin*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Right Side
I'm aboard a *Zeppelin* with a Harrison Ford type character and his love interest, some blond girl.  We're making our* escape* on the zeppelin, when suddenly the engines go quiet and our ship *drops like a stone*.  We manage to get the engines back up before we crash, but they keep stalling on us.

As we fly over top a building, again our ship looses altitude, and we scrape against the roof of the building getting *stuck*.  Not wanting to fly around in this death trap any longer, I decide to get out.  The blond girl *falls* through a *hatch* in the floor, and lies there not moving at the bottom of a shaft.  

As I'm trying to figure out a way to *help* the fallen woman, two guys in white_ lab coats_ enter our the cockpit of our blimp, each carrying* laser pistols*.  Before they can target me, I spot another exit shaft in the floor and jump into it.  Unfortunately, I get *stuck* in the hole up to my chest.

Half stuck in a hole in the floor, I look to the white coats and say "You don't really want to shoot me with that do you?".  "With what?" says the first scientist looking guy as he *unfolds* his "gun" like a *transformer*.  It opens up into some sort of* instrument*, not a weapon.


*Accidents Happen*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Right Side
-I'm in some sort of *hospital* or clinic, mingling with the patients.  I *have to go to pee* but can't find a toilet no matter where I look.  I ask one of the patients, and she points to a door right in front of me.  When I enter, I find a doctor's office, complete with a *doctor* who is very surprised to see me.  I apologize, leave and go through another door that looks like it might lead to a washroom.

Instead I find myself in a hospital hallway, with another residential area right across from me.  I get the feeling I'm not supposed to be here, and return where I just came from.

-I'm to catch the school bus.  Having almost reached my destination, I realize I'm only wearing pijama pants and *no shirt*.  I wonder how the hell I managed to do that, then consider running back for a shirt.  But I don't have the time, as I always cut it close to catch the school bus.  Plus my father will freak when he finds out.

I have the urge to* take a leak*, walk up to a row of hedges, and pull it out.  As I'm *peeing*, I see a break in the hedges beside me and watch the cars go by to make sure they can't see me.

At this point I wake up remembering a dream about a zeppelin.  As I try to recall it, I'm aware of the sensation of having clenched off a piss in midstream.  Finding that a little odd, I reach down to check myself, and suddenly remember the dream where I was peeing.  

Yes, I peed my bed.   :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops:  :Oops: 
Shouldn't have had that last glass of wine before bed.  The last pee dream I had, when I woke from it, I really really really had to go.  Man, I still can't believe I did that...

Had another dream not too long ago that was a close call:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1053

----------


## The Cusp

Tues, June 10, 2008
*Fragment: Chromatic Box*
I have some kind of *mechanical device*, a *cube* approximately 2 feet by two feet.  I make a deal with some guy to get a shiny *chrome* surface to cover one of it's sides.  With one side all chromed up, I go about trying to acquire more chrome parts for my mechanism, so that it will be a beautiful shiny chrome in it's entirety.


Wed, June 11, 2008
*Fragment: Turrets*
I'm playing some sort of *Tower Defense game* on a small 7x7 grid.  There is a weaving path which enemies follow, and I have the choice of three turrets to place on the map to *intercept* them.  I go with the fast firing/low damage towers, which works well at first, but it isn't long before the enemy overwhelms me.

I start over, trying a mix of all three turrets.  The other two are a slower high damage gun, and a really slow/very high damage missile launcher.  Again I get my butt whooped and realize the slower high damage gun is the way to go.

I start over again, building only the high damage guns, and I kick major ass.  I kill more enemies and build more turrets until there is no more space left on the screen.  The gauntlet running enemies don't stand a chance.

----------


## Valwen

> Yes, I peed my bed.



I've had like 1-2 dreams where I peed and peed irl, but more recently when I've had those dreams (actually had one last night) nothing happened. Maybe it'll stop doing anything.

----------


## The Cusp

> I've had like 1-2 dreams where I peed and peed irl, but more recently when I've had those dreams (actually had one last night) nothing happened. Maybe it'll stop doing anything.



That was the first time for me, and hopefully the last!



*Faraday's Enigma*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Left Side

*Faraday* from Lost and a crew of people are *excavating* an archaeological site and retrieving *artifacts*.  I can see a side slice of the earth, like an ant farm, with the all the artifacts visible to me.  

As they dig deeper, they recover a set of very* high tech* looking artifacts.  The depth at which they were recovered would indicate they are *ancient artifacts*, but the level of technology is amazing.  I inspect them closer, and the* technology* is well in advance of our current levels of technology.

I ask Faraday how they can be so old, yet still be so advanced, and he avoids me question.  He then returns the high tech artifacts to where they were found and* buries* them again.  I realize Faraday is aware of some sort of time anomaly, and is literally trying to cover it up.

A textbook left side dream.



*Fragment:  Ivain's Return*
I show up at *work* in the morning, and as I'm waiting to get my job for the day,* Ivain* shows up.  I'm surprised to see him back at work, and feel uncomfortable as to how things are going to unfold now that he's returned.  I was expecting him to be angry at me, but he's acting *sheepish* because of his extended disappearance.

I was actually worried he was going to show up at work today after recalling that fragment.  But he didn't.



This dream just came back to me as I was watching some videos on sacred geometry.  

*Lost Marbles*
I walk outside and notice a pale, clear blue marble on the ground.  I pick it up and notice a few more scattered around.  I figure I can use them to make some sacred geometry constructs, so I busy myself with picking them.  As I collect them, I notice smaller marbles, just tiny blue glass beads, and I collect those ones as well.  Now I begin to find even smaller ones, barely bigger than a grain of sand.  I amass a good handful of these marbles.

I had the urge to look up some sacred geometry videos today.  Now I can't help but wonder if the reason I decided to watch those videos was because of the dream I had.

----------


## The Cusp

Took a nap yesterday that lasted much longer than I had planned, and it really screwed up my sleep lat night.  I did however have two good rounds of Hypnagogic Imagery.  It always surprises me how they just come out of nowhere all of a sudden.

Anyways, I had excellent control over both of them, and was able to bend every aspect of those HI to my will, creating exactly what I wanted to see.  It was all very vivid and clear, and the only thing missing to make it a lucid dream is that I wasn't physically a part of the scene.  

In both of them, I tried to force my dream body into the HI, and in doing so shattered my HI scene.  I was too impatient and tried too enter too fast and too soon, instead of gradually merging my dream body with the scene like I usually do.  I'll have to use more foreplay with my HI in the future.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings


Sat, June 14, 2008
*Gays at Granny's*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm at my grandmothers feeling cooped up and and anxious to leave.  I get up from the living room where my family is gathered and take a walk around the house.  In the halls ways, I come across a couple of guys having gay sex.  A little annoyed, I leave them and stumble across more guys having gay sex.

I wonder what the hell is going on in here, then look into the living room and see a gay character from some british sketch comedy show I sometimes watch.  I figure they're just his friends.  I turn my back on the guys doing it, storm back into the living room, and announce angrily "I'm leaving.  I'm tired of looking at cock".  I was actually just using that as an excuse because I wanted to leave anyways.

Was supposed to have a family trip to my grandmother's this weekend, and really didn't feel like going.  Luckily it was canceled. 



*Hyper dimensional Alloy*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Left Side

I'm looking at pile *silver* slag metal, and I can see that it's emitting an invisible energy in rays.  This energy is portal into a *parallel world*, and when you look into these energy rays, you can see into the parallel world.  You can also pass through it.   The parallel world is so close to ours that our two worlds fit together almost seamlessly.  The only reason I can notice it is because I'm attuned to the glow of this energy field.

Once I realize what it is that this metal is doing, I ask a nearby worker what they use this for.  "Everything" he tells me as he indicates the town with a sweep of his arm.  

I look into town and see rays of this energy coming off everything.  Power and phone lines, fire hydrants, people's cars, buildings.  Most of the energy rays being emitted from the town are small and thin, determined by the size and shape of what the metal was used for.  The phone lines gave off two rows of very long thin energy rays, but some intersected high in the air, opening doorways.  There weren't many fully formed *portals*, and most were in odd places where people weren't likely to encounter them, like in mid air.  But there was still enough of this dimensional ray energy going on at street level to cause problems here and there.

I walk into town watching how these energy rifts affect the people.  Eventually I go exploring into the rifts, not all of which lead back to my reality, and I end up getting *lost* in parallel dimensions.

----------


## The Cusp

Thursday, June 19, 2008
*Fragment: Missed the Bus*
 I'm waiting for the bus, chatting with some people.  I look around and realize I don't see anyone from my bus.  I missed the bus again.  I look for other people who might take buses close to where I need to go and find some.  A bus pulls up, and I board it worried that the driver will throw me off, but there is no problem.


Thursday, June 19, 2008
*Nap Fragment: Balrog
*
A Demon is attacking me with different kinds of smoke.  The smoke passes right through me, permeating every part of my body.  Once I'm entirely filled with this smoke, it generates some sort of powerful energy charge inside my body.  The energy surges inside me, making my eyes glow, and I just stand there and shake it off like it's nothing.  The demon keeps attacking with different kinds of smoke that release different colored energies inside me.


Today
*Fragment: Spirit from the Past*
I'm at work when the crews from another company show up.  I'm surprised to see them.  I'm even more surprised to see my dead friend Donald among them.  I look around for someone to tell me what the hell's going on, and just catch up with Donald instead.

----------


## The Cusp

*Speed Traps*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side

I'm at my parents house, and on the kitchen table is a mountain of plastic margarine containers filled with *cookies*.  My mother encourages me to take some, telling me they don't eat stuff like that anymore.  

My *parents* and I get into the *car,* and we start *driving* with me at the wheel.  As I drive, the car begins to get *pulled forward*, *accelerating wildly*.  Luckily there is no traffic in the way and the road ahead is straight, so I don't hit anything.  I manage to break free of the acceleration's pull,   and after worrying for a moment that something might be wrong with the car, I shrug it off.

Still driving along, when that *strange acceleration* happens a second time, only much stronger.  This time it feels like we're launching in a space shuttle, and the *G-force* is intense.  There is other traffic in the way this time, but I'm able to avoid it by *steering like a madman*.  One sharp turn in particulars seems to take me out of the pull of the acceleration, and it kind of feels like that acceleration was only happening in a narrow *corridor*.

Driving along more carefully now, it happens a third time.  It definitely feels like I got up in some sort of *current of acceleration*, like a strong river,  and I try to turn at an intersection to pull out of it.  The car turns sideways, but it's still being pulled along in the acceleration stream, going *faster and faster*.  The car then spins around backwards.  

We're moving too fast to go backwards and not be able to see so I spin the car around, which is easy to do using the pull of the acceleration.  As soon as we're facing straight ahead once again, we jump forward at *warp speeds*.  Everything is flying at me so fast and the feeling of movement is so intense *it feels like my head is going to explode*, and I wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Strength of the Blanket Stealer*
I'm laying in bed when I feel the thing under my bed begin to pull at my blankets from the foot of my bed.  I immediately grab the blankets and begin to pull back.  But the Blanket stealer is too strong this time, and it pulls me right off my bed and onto the floor.  Still holding onto the blankets, I'm pulled right under the bed.  It pulls me in a circle before I finally let go and look for the creature, but I don't see anything.

Almost lost that one to false awakening notes, which were hard to take down.  Luckily I realized I was dreaming and woke myself up.

My last Blanket Stealer dream here:http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1037



*Fragment:  Lucid Lovin'*
I'm in a *warehouse* filled with large metal shipping containers, so many of them, there is barely room to move. I become lucid and see a girl I want to have sex with, but there is just *no room*.  So I grab the edge of one of the metal shipping containers, and give it a shove with my hand.  The container I pushed pushes the other ones behind it right through the wall, not breaking it, just passing through it.  I now have plenty of room to get busy.

----------


## The Cusp

Don't you hate it when you look over the notes from your dreams and they don't make any sense?  I woke up to find this written in my DJ:  *"Box slap for girl, pants malfunction"*.  Have no idea what that means, but I think it was my pants that were malfunctioning.  And what is a box slap?


*Fragment:  Damn you PJ!!!*
I'm checking out my online *DJ* on *MortalMist*, when I notice my latest entry has been *deleted!*  There is a reply from *PJ* telling me my entry was too short to be considered a fragment, so he removed it and adjusted my dream count to reflect the change.  

I'm royally *pissed off* at this, so mad I can't even move.   

Lol, I know PJ wouldn't do that to me.


*Fragment:  Gourds*
My *brother* and I are in a *grocery store*, each pushing a shopping cart.  In the top basket of the carts, we each have a brown gourd that is alternatively growing larger, then disappearing, then growing larger again.  We somehow end up in a *swamp*, and our gourds have turned to *stone*.



*Par-Tay!*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

-I'm at my parents house when *Fitz* drops by and tells me he's having a party.  I think that's cool of him to drop by and invite me like that.

-I'm riding along with my parents and my brother, when we pass a house with people lined up at the front door to get into a house party.  I see *Andre* standing there, and when he sees me, he gives me a look that says come join them.  The whole gang is there with him, *Chunk, Muldoon, Clouthier, Seabert, and Berrigan*.

My parents drive right by the party, and I tell them to drop me off.  Then I think to check what I'm wearing, expecting to find my filthy work* clothes*.  But I'm wearing clean jeans and a white T-shirt.  Satisfied I'm presentable, I tell my parents to turn around and take me back to the party

----------


## The Cusp

*Trevor the Torchling*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown


There is a man trying to set his *wife* up on a *date* with a very *powerful* and influential man.  He seem very anxious to make her happy and has found what he thinks is the perfect man for her.  In walks the man, and he looks like the dark *Torchling* (Image above). 

The Torchling *stumbles* over his own feet and *falls* backwards.  The fall knocks off the top of his costume, exposing a human face underneath.  I go to help the guy up and see it's Trevor from the Trailer Park Boys.  He still has what looks like a pilots breathing *mask* covering his mouth an nose.

Trevor begins to *apologize* profusely, and reaches to take off the mask.  Thinking that she less the woman sees of his goofy face the better, I tell him to leave it on.  I can hardly believe how badly he's fucking this up.  I set him back on his feet and hope he can *salvage* the *illusion* of a very powerful person.

Lol, in the Trailer Park Boys, Cory and Trevor _always_ fuck everything up.

I don't really play Magic anymore, but I do keep up to date on the status of the game client, which has to be the worst piece of software ever released.  It actually makes windows look good.

----------


## The Cusp

*Work Tensions Surface*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Right

I'm woken up in bed in my *grandmother's* basement by the *sound* of a *window breaking*.  I sit up in bed and* listen*.  It sounds like someone is *breaking in*!

I jump out of bed and hear the voice of my work partner *Ivain* telling his brother Gil to start grabbing stuff, and then something about getting me.  I wonder what I did to piss him off so badly, because it sounds like he's gone completely *crazy*.

I run out of the room in the dark and grab the first thing I can find to use as a *weapon*.  Armed and ready, I look around, but don't see anything.  I hear* noise* coming from the stairs, and run towards them.

As I reach the stairs, I see someone's legs coming down and I ready myself for a fight.  Down walks a *ninja woman* armed to the teeth.  She's holding a *sword* that makes my weapon (a table leg or something) feel inadequate.  I wait for her to make a move, but instead she says Hi and asks me what's going on.

I tell the ninja woman someone has broken into my grandmother's at work, and she offers to* help* my look for them.  We head upstairs to look around.

There is a bit of friction at work between myself and the guy I work with.  He doesn't want to work, and as a result I'm losing hours. 

Chicks with swords rock!



*Long Weekend Anticipation*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

My friends and I are all in a *boat*, cruising down the Ottawa river.  We pull up to *Fort William*, and the place is practically *deserted*.  There are only two people on the beach.  I think it's a shame this place has gone to hell and *closed down*.

We reach the beach and get out.  To our left is the main building, which is ridiculously long.  I haven't visited this place in RL in a long time, and by now it always looks more like the dream version than the real one.

A new feature on the beach is a small strip mall just a few feet from the water's edge.  It's filled by about 6 different *bars*, all in a row.  My gang heads towards the bars and we walk into the first one on the corner.

It's the Canada day long weekend, so it's only appropriate I would dream about Fort William.  I've enjoyed many long weekend beach parties there.

----------


## Semja

> Chicks with swords rock!



Hell yeah! I liked this dream, especially the picture.

----------


## The Cusp

*Corey and Trevor, and the Shit Shadow*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm experiencing a dream version of *OBE*, and I come across *Corey and Trevor* from the Trailer Park Boys.  They are being kept under *guard*, and have some sort of dark *shadow feces* spreading over their bodies.  I try to help them out of their predicament, but as usual, the manage to fuck things up an alert the guard.

The guard intervenes, and I become tainted with the creeping shit shadow.  Now I'm pissed off at Corey and Trevor.   Never mind trying to help them, I'm now trying to get them.

As I come at them in my OBE state, the defend themselves with* black zombie magic*.  Things become hectic here the zombie elements quickly get out of control.


*Fragments:  Energy Body*
-All it says in my DJ is "Aquatic line energy".  Had something to do with my energy body, and the energy was fluid like, but moving in lines.  Maybe I was underwater as well.

-I make a quick transition from awake to dreaming, and the first thing I see is my energy body.  I tweak the energy somehow, and it's like flipping onto the reflection side of a mirror, where I find myself completely in the dream.  Because everything is so fresh, newly formed and in danger of fading away, I throw myself into the dream completely.

----------


## The Cusp

*Party all Night*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

-I park my father's car in the driveway.  When I get out, I notice that the car seems to be sitting lopsided, like there is a wheel missing.  Part of dream from earlier in the night that came back to influence this one.

-I've spent the night with a girl of questionable attractiveness (ok, she was downright *skanky*) in a *hotel*, *partying* and doing it all night long.  Now it's the next morning and we're both *exhausted.*  We desperately need to spend the day sleeping.

Sober now, I just want to get out of here and get some sleep, so I leave and walk to my parent's house.  I'm totally beat and my* legs are so sore and stiff* that I can barely put one foot in front of the other. 

 I make it home and see there are two cars in the driveway, barked beside each other.  One is green, and the other is my father's car.  My *father's car* is parked weird, the front right up against the fence and crooked, like a *drunk* parked it.  It doesn't look good for me since I'm the one who parked it there.

I take a closer look at my father's car, and again it looks lopsided.  One of the back tires is missing, with a bunch of smashed up car parts underneath the missing wheel.  I walk around the car looking for damage.  The front right wheel is larger and of a different kind than the others, and I know I didn't do that.  I walk around to where the missing tire was, but there is now a tire there, and the pile of smashed car bits is gone now as well.

Since the car seems OK, I figure it's safe to go inside.  I open the door, walk in, and see my* parents* in the kitchen.  My mother takes one look at the shape I'm in and says to my father, laughing "OMG, look at your son."

My *legs have given out* and I lean back against the wall.  My father was in the midst of putting something in the microwave, and he looks over at me with a sour look on his face.  I can't tell if he's upset because it looks like I was driving his car drunk, or if he's just being his usual miserable self.



*A World of Energy*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

My body changes from *physical* to an *energy form*.  I observe my energy body and how it interacts with other objects around me.  The remainder of the physical world around me is still in solid physical form, but as I focus on my energy body, other objects around me take on their energy form.

Now I see a strange mix of glowing energy and physical objects.  I concentrate on changing the remaining physical elements into their energy form, and it works.  As I move around, there are physical objects blocking my path, but when I visualize them as energy, I'm able to *pass right through* them.

Once I've converted everything to it's energy form, I can see how everything kind of *blends* into each other.  There are *energy transfers* between seemingly unrelated things, although I can no longer tell what those things are.

I move around some more and encounter* barriers,* like *energy ropes* that I can't cross.



*My Gay Room Mate*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm sharing an apartment with some *gay chinese guy* who seems to think I'm his boyfriend.  I *play along,* but every time he wants to have sex of get close to me, I make up some *lame excuse*.  At one point he comes up and says he just wants to hold me for an hour, and for some reason that *creeps me out* even more than him wanting to have gay sex with me.  I tell him I have a *headache* and need to lie down by myself for awhile.

These two *girls* show up who I'm attracted to, which creates an odd situation.  I'm trying to hit on them without letting my room mate know I'm into women.  But I'm also trying to hide the fact that I'm after those girls from my gay room mate.

The girls go up the the window next to my bed and watch the rain.  I join them at the window trying to get close.  As we watch the rain, the chinese guy says something really gay that implicates me as his lover, and I feel really *embarrassed*.  The make a weird "Ewwww..." face as they look at each other.

The gayness likely comes from watching the trailer park boys, which they've started to play every night.  Lots of gay jokes in that.

As for the rain watching, I was visiting my niece who is only a year and a half, and she was fascinated with the rain.  I stood by the door watching the rain with her yesterday.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  If I had a Rocket Launcher...*
I'm trying to *sleep*, but some drunken idiots out side keep setting off *fireworks*, and it's like 3 in the morning. So I decide to put an end to it myself.  I get in the back seat of my *parents* car, and they drive me around while I hold a *rocket launcher* out the window, looking for the punks with the fireworks.

Some drunken idiots really were setting off fireworks all nigh.  I was very tempted to go down there and kick some ass, but every time I got up to do it, the fireworks seemed to stop.  Then they'd start up again just as I was falling asleep...

----------


## apachama

The energy dream is really interesting. Have you experienced that before.

----------


## The Cusp

> The energy dream is really interesting. Have you experienced that before.



I've had lots of energy based dreams.  Most I can remember, but in some of them, the things I was doing just don't make sense in a waking context.  For the record, I've actually managed to "see" energy in RL twice.  But for one of them, I had eaten a ridiculous amount of magic mushrooms.  Most people would consider that a hallucination, but I swear it was more than that.

----------


## The Cusp

*Be Quiet!!!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm in a super *fancy restaurant/resort*, and a girl I know is sitting at the end of a dead end hallway *crying*.  I ask the people at the tables to *help*, and they dump their drinks on the ground, which run across the floor and pool at the end of the hall where the girl is.  For some reason this makes her stop crying, and not that's she's OK, I return to the restaurant section.

Some people invite me to sit with them at their table, and I'm struck by the sheer *decadence* of the food on the table.  I jokingly ask if the meal includes *prostitutes*, since that is the only need this place doesn't seem to cater to.  The people at the table tell me that actually, in a manner of speaking, this place does provide women to take care of those other needs.

As if to prove the point, several women come to the table and begin rubbing people's shoulder.  The do me as well, assuming I'm a guest here too since I'm sitting at the table.  The girl rubbing my shoulders tells me she wants to talk alone, and I follow her around the corner where she sits in a strange little cupboard where she tells me her problems.

I like *pretending* to be a guest here, and decide to go with it.  I walk out to a room where a *presentation* is being held, and take a seat with the other posh guests.  Before long, one of the staff taps me on the shoulder, and I think I'm *busted*.  He asks me if I'm a certain person, and when I tell him no,  moves on down the row asking other people.  I'm a little shocked I'm getting away with this so easily.

The presentation turns into an award ceremony for my *high school* that is being held in the street.  I recognize some of the younger students and begin to applaud them, but the teachers *hush me* and tell me to be quiet.

The principal announces that they will now make a *human chain* of students from here to the school in honor of the occasion.  The students, all holding *ribbons*, pass me as they stretch down the street, and I *congratulate* individually as the pass.  Again the teachers *single me out* by name and tell me to *be quiet*.

*I get angry* and walk up to the podium.  There is an iron railing in front of the teachers, and I grab it and pull myself up with one arm, using the other to point at my english teacher.  *"YOU SHUT UP!!!"* I yell at them, then drop back down and storm away.

There is yellow tape sectioning off the sidewalks where the students are passing, and I plow right through it.  The students look from me to the teachers, trying to point out what I'm doing, and the teachers say "It's OK, just let him go."

My job makes a lot of noise, dust an fumes, which pisses off many people when we work in apartment building.  One woman in particular yesterday was very angry with us and was going out of her way to make things difficult for us.  At one point she came out and gave me shit for yelling in the hall, then spun on her heel and turned her back on me before I could even reply.  That bitch really pissed me off, which is no doubt where the teachers telling me to be quiet came from in the dream.

I was alway getting in trouble for talking too loud in class.  My voice tends to carry.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Egress*
Gary, Heidi and I are leaving the *Bluesfest* after the last show, walking amongst a sea of people.  Our pace is slow, as Heidi has MS, and we have to take several breaks where we set up our chairs and rest a bit before continuing on.

This dream was pretty much an exact recreation of last night, except it was our walk into the concert that was slow with several rests.  We made good time on the way out.



*Used and Abused*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm walking to our parked car with my *girlfriend* at a *truck stop* restaurant, when I spot *Mandy* standing on small grassy hill.  Surprised to see someone from my home town here, I walk up and say hello.  She seems really *pissed off at me* for some reason, and I ask her "What gives?"

*"You used me and abandoned me!"* she yells in an accusing tone.  I can't recall ever having done that, and this *accusation* is making me *look bad* in front of my girlfriend, so I ask her what she's talking about.

She tells me I drove her into the city and left her there.  I still *don't remember* doing that, so I ask her when, and she brings up a *party* we were at.  I suddenly remember the party, we had a good time hanging out together, but nothing sexual happened.  The morning after the party, I was driving into the city, and Mandy needed a ride, so I gave her a lift.  I can remember the drive down clearly.  We talked, laughed and generally had a good time.  But I can't remember where I dropped her off.  I had assumed she just needed a ride down, she had never mentioned anything about needing a ride back.

I *feel bad* that she's so angry with me, and try to clear up this *misunderstanding*, but she's adamant that I screwed her over.  It's not easy to argue my case with absolutely *no memory* of the event in question, and I wrack my brain trying to remember where it was I dropped her off.  I wonder if it's because she *liked me* and I didn't realize it.

----------


## The Cusp

Was up too late, and woke up too early due to the heat, so I didn't get much sleep last night.  I started rereading Castaneda's The Art of Dreaming yesterday.  It's not about dreaming in the regular sense, it's a much broader definition.  
*

Fragment:  A Skeptic's Work*
-I'm *seeing* in terms of *energy*.  There is someone, possibly Castaneda himself, who is trying to do stuff by manipulating these energies, but I keep *counteracting* all his attempts.
*
Fragment:  Self Diagnosis/Feng Shui*
-I'm *seeing my energy body*, watching *currents of energy* moving around inside it.  I was changing the configuration and moving these energy currents around, either directly through intent, or they would rearrange themselves in response outside stimuli or objects.  I could further the control I had over these energy currents by choosing what outside elements to be around.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Davros*

I see a close up of Davros' laughing face.  His skin is all cracked and begins to flake away like dried paint.  The area around his mouth crumbles and falls away completely, revealing banquet hall, filled with people and Daleks.  He is somehow holding reality within himself, and with that reality constantly at his disposal, I realize he will have an endless supply of Daleks.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Jerks*
I'm walking through a parking lot near my parents house that is filled with people who are giving me a hard time.  They are trying to blame something on me, or are trying to turn my brother and I against each other.  I ignore these people and walk around to the back of the building where I run into my brother.  We clear up any misunderstandings caused by the jerks in the parking lot, then run down the hill towards the river.  The dirt path on the hill we take was cut deeply by running rain water, leaving gouges carved in the earth. 



Tuesday, July 8, 2008
*Dear old Dad*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in my *parents house* when I notice a *pool of water* spreading out of the bathroom.  I look around for something to *clean* it up with and find a mop.  Once I get back to puddle, I see the floors of the adjoining room are covered with a thick layer of *dust*, as if they were freshly sanded and polished.  My mop suddenly seems inadequate to deal with this mess.

My *brother* shows up out of nowhere, and grabs another mop.  Mop in hand, he begins to run up and down the length of the floor, sweeping up the dust.  I appreciate his* helping*.

As I watch my brother work the mop through the dust, I hear the voice of my *father bitching* and yelling at us from another room.  Having *no patience* for him when he gets like that (my mother says we're very much alike), *I yell back* at him that he'd better keep his mouth shut unless shit kicking.  

My yelling enrages him further, and I hear him yell "That it!  I'm taking you back _NOW_!!!", to which I reply "That's fine by me!!!".  I throw down my mop in *disgust*.  I was going to help with the mess, but if he wants to be like that, the fucker can clean it up himself.



Tuesday, July 8, 2008
*Old Whore*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm at a* party* at my *uncle Bob*'s house, and several of other hippie uncles are there as well.  My *uncle Dennis* comes up to me with some old drunk chick hanging off him, and he pawns her off on me.

The woman puts her arm around me, partly to show her interest, and partly to keep herself from falling down in her *inebreated* state.  Taking this woman with me seemed like a good idea at the time, but now I'm beginning to feel *self conscious* having such an older woman hanging off me.

I run into my *uncle Gerald*, who in this dream looks like *Gerry Garcia*.  I pawn off my drunk chick on him, and he seems thrilled about it.  I watch them walk downstairs, arms around each other, then head to the kitchen to get a *beer* from the fridge.

The kitchen is so tightly packed with people, I can't even get across the room to reach the fridge.  I notice several of the people in the room are drinking my brand of beer, and I worry that everyone drank all my beer.  That upsets me for a moment, then I figure "Oh well..."  I'll just drink whatever is in the fridge.

----------


## The Cusp

*Lucid Energy Flow*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

I'm lucid, looking around, when my gaze fall upon my *brother*.  As soon as I *look* at him, I feel something that *flows like energy*, what I assume to be my *lucid attention*, flow from me right into my brother.  I can still feel my attention as it goes into his body, and I feel it *combine* with his attention, making a *stronger* one.  This new combined force emits a *glowing yellow light*, and as it moves through him like waves going back and forth in a bathtub, he sits down and holds his stomach.

I get closer and look at his *belly*.  It looks like he's *pregnant*, but with that glowing yellow light shining through the skin of his stomach.  His belly is all *wrinkled* and full of *stretch marks*, like it used to be much bigger.

His protruding stomach recedes and I watch/feel whatever it is running through him.  I assume it's his lucid attention, since it started off with my lucid attention, and watching how he utilizes his has me completely engrossed. 

Then I remember that my brother is just a *dream character*, and he couldn't possibly have any awareness.  No sooner do I think that than the energy/awareness recedes from my brother back into my body.  My DC brother now seems like an *empty husk*.

----------


## The Cusp

*Carnage*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

I'm walking down a street in my *hometown* right by my house at *night*.  All of a sudden, people begin to run around* screaming* in a *panic*, and I have no idea why.  There is a guy standing by a black truck ahead of me who is staring intently at something.  I look to see what he's looking at, and see Spiderman's alien alter ego *Carnage* squeezing it's self out of a small mailbox in front of my house.  It looks like the bulk of his legs has been squeezed into it's head so it can pull it's legs through the small opening.  It's head looks like it's been blown up like a balloon, and it's oversized mouth and *teeth* are a frightening thing to behold.  I had actually considered fighting him before I got a good look at those teeth.

Carnage gets out of the mailbox and immediately begins to *rip people apart* in a manner befitting his name.  The guy by the truck tells me to run for it as he takes off on foot down the street.  I run in between the two houses nearest me.

As I run between the houses and approach the back yard, I spot a dark figure crouched down in the shadows ahead of me.  I can't make out much of him in the dark, but the one feature I can see are the big white eyes on his face mask.  The eyes and the pose he's in tells me it's *Spiderman*!

I tell Spiderman that Carnage is on a rampage and he has to stop him.  I a little surprised to hear Spidey tell me that he's *hiding* from Carnage, and that he's the one Carnage is really after.  He explains that Carnage is too powerful, and he's waiting for someone to bring him a device that he can use to defeat him.  It's a good *excuse*, but I can still hear the *screams* of people *dying* just down the street, and I can't beleive he's just hiding here.

Since Carnage is after Spiderman, I figure I should get as far away from Spidey as possible.  I cut through the back yards looking for a secure hiding spot, but don't see anything suitable.  The houses end and I come to something like a quarry with a* labyrinth* *of bulldozed dirt*.  Just as I take cover there, Spiderman swings in and tells me "Get out of here, this is _my_ hiding spot!"

I can hardly beleive the nerve of this guy!  I take off running to get away from him, but no matter where I turn, there's Spiderman *following* along right behind me.  I can't lose him no matter how hard I try, and I finally scream at him "Get the hell away from me!"

----------


## The Cusp

Here's a short WILD I had while taking a nap yesterday.

*Summertime Blues*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm driving around, picking up guys at *work* so we can go work at a night job.  The guys in the car with me are complete *idiots* and *getting on my nerves* big time.  I really, really don't feel like going to work, and I say as much.  The guys all begin telling me that I absolutely _have_ to go into work, and the thought is so depressing that I do a quick reality check.

I am completely *thrilled* out of my mind to realize that I'm dreaming and that I don't have to work.  I *laugh* out loud at my co-workers who are still going on about how I just have to go into work.  "Fuck you guys!" I yell at them, and I pull myself out of the car and away from them the quickest way I know how, by *waking up*.

Upon waking up, I realized that wasn't the smartest thing to have done.  I should have tried to do something with my lucid moment, but the dream was still young and it didn't feel very stable.  I was so happy when I woke up that I didn't have to work.

I _always_ do a RC right before I go into work just in case.

----------


## apachama

Wow. Good idea on reality checking before work. But I wonder if thats not what brought on the dream.

I have the same problem. Often in lucid dreams I prefer to wake up or just sit back and enjoy the plot. Either way there's no room for lucidity.

----------


## The Cusp

> Wow. Good idea on reality checking before work. But I wonder if thats not what brought on the dream.
> 
> I have the same problem. Often in lucid dreams I prefer to wake up or just sit back and enjoy the plot. Either way there's no room for lucidity.



RC's before work is only common sense if you hate your job like I do.

The plot is what ends most of my lucids prematurely as well.  I think it's important not to get too involved in the plot or with DCs.



*Braggart's Backfire*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm lucid and chatting with a group of DCs, who are concerned about some event that is unfolding.  I reassure them by telling them that I am capable of creating or changing anything with only a word.  As soon as I say that, the concepts of creating and changing with a word take on an abstract physical form.  The DCs inspect these objects with awe.

One of the DC mentions the evil things running around, and he has his doubts that creation and change alone will save us.  "I can also destroy with a single word." I tell him.  This concept manifests it's self as something physical as well, and some of the DCs examine that one.

As the DCs poke and prod the physical representation of my words of desctruction, I see a look of comprehension begin to spread across one of their faces.  I've accidentally taught these DCs how to destroy with a single word!

The object representing the words of destruction looked dark and twisted, and the DC who was just seduced by this power suddenly changes in demeanor to dark and twisted as well.  He begins to destroy everything and everyone around him, taking pleasure in it like an insane super villain.

"Shit, what have I done...", I ask my self, wondering what I've created here.  I ready myself to deal with this monster I've created, and I don't expect it to be easy.  The guy is a whirlwind of destruction, and it looks like more DCs are deciphering the destruction totem.

I charge at the whole group of them mentally, and wash over them in a wave of awareness.  In doing so, I sort of crush them all out of existance, along with the manifestations of my words of power.  I'm little disoriented since I was expecting more of a fight, and everything suddenly disappeared like that.

----------


## The Cusp

Waited too long to review my dream notes (feeling lazy today), and now I can't remember what they mean at all.  Here's all I have:

1- at party, food gambling

2- With alien in hotel, can't leave ever.

----------


## The Cusp

I was totally lazy yesterday, didn't get enough exercise, and didn't sleep well as a result.  I spent hours drifting in and out of the beginning stages of sleep, and noticed something peculiar.

As the dream would start to form, and the first dream elements appeared, I noticed that these initial dream elements came from inside me.  It's like I was pulling energy from inside my body, and that unit of energy would stay stable once it was out side of me.  Then I would change it into or assemble it into a DC by directly manipulating it, then move onto a new element with a new blob of energy.

The best analogy I can come up with for this is the concept of thought forms, which are supposedly self executing programs composed of energy that move about and function independently of the person who created them.  Seems to be a good analogy of what happens in dreaming.
http://www.anandgholap.net/Thought_Forms-AB_CWL.htm (Not sure how good of a link this is, haven't read it yet)

So now I have yet another thing to research.  If I'm right about the dream aspect, then I'm going to have to start trying to create thought forms while awake.

----------


## The Cusp

I spent the majority of last night trying to recreate last nights experience at the beginning of sleep.  And I couldn't consciously do it.  In retrospect, my attempts felt like those of that kid in the picture above, like I was trying to do something that just doesn't work that way.  

I did reach a half sleep, where I had some sort of dark shapeless object before me which I was trying to manipulate.  This object seemed like an empty container, and looked dark and dull like when I drained me brother's DC of energy from a few dreams ago.  The things I was attempting (Which I can barely describe) didn't work, but they cause some fort of spike deformation to appear in the object's shape.  

I started getting those spikes consistently, so I decided to focus on them and see what I could do with them.   I tried to recreate whatever was causing the spikes, to make multiple spikes, to make the spikes bigger.  On and on all night, but most of the stuff I tried wasn't working, or I just lacked an understanding of what was really happening.

Eventually I noticed that I only had two hours left till my alarm went off and decided I had better let myself go and get some real sleep.  My first real dream started, and almost right away, my efforts from earlier in the night stayed with me and created a split consciousness dream, in which I was lucid.


*The Split*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in a warehouse trying to deal with a zombie.  As I engage him for the first time, I become aware of a split in consciousness.  The other me is sitting behind a desk somewhere apart from the scene I'm in, still trying to do the stuff I was attempting to do earlier in the night.

The Shock of being in two places at once, and also because the dream was so fresh, causes me to become lucid.  I observe what's happening with the split for awhile, then decide to team up and work together with myself to defeat this zombie.

One slight problem is that the other me was focused single mindedly on continuing it's experiments, and that self wasn't aware of my lucid self.  Luckily, I knew what my desk self was trying to do, so I was able to plan my actions so we were working together.  I was no longer trying to defeat the zombie, but more interested in manipulating it with the double team of my split awareness.

----------


## The Cusp

Had trouble sleeping all week, too hot, which killed my recall.  Finally got some rest last night and didn't want to interrupt it with recall attempts.  
*
Fragment: Wanderer*
I'm lucid and I notice a guy wandering around the dream who seems to have the same measure of control over his environment as I do.  While the rest of the dream bends to my whims, this guy stands apart, unyielding to my attempts at influencing him.  The guy doesn't seem to notice me, he's just doing his own thing, like he's just passing through the dream.

I'm so focused on this guy, I begin to see his face on posters on the street.  I keep on trying to influence this guy to try and find out what he is.

----------


## The Cusp

The second lucid fragment was part of the first dream, I just can't recall the linking part.


*Torn Hinge*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in my *apartment*, which has a steep *slope*, almost 45 degrees, from the front door to the balcony.  The logic of the thing doesn't seem right, and I try to figure out how that can be.  The apartment below me should be supporting my apartment, there is no way my apartment should sag like that.   Then I figure all the apartments below me must be on an *angle* as well.

The* incline* gets worse, and I'm in danger of falling right out the window, so I climb to my front door.  There I see my apartment is connected to the bottom of the door like a *hinge*, but this seam is slowly *tearing* from one side.  As I watch the tear gets worse, and my apartment begins to twist sideways in addition to the steep slope.  I go out into the hallway before my apartment falls off completely.

In the hallway are other residents of my floor.  Their door are all open, and I can see they have the same strained hinge connections from their doors to their apartments.  I talk with the people in the hall about it, then go back inside my crooked apartment.


*
Fragment: Soothing the Savage Beast*

I'm lucid, and am forced to *battle* my *brother*.  We're in front of a *trailer*, looking in, and the inside of the trailer is *slanted* downwards away from the door at almost a 45 degree angle.  There is the outline of a *star tetrahedron* overlayed on the trailer, and I mentally grab my brother and throw him inside.  Then I begin to shake the trailer, tossing him around.  After a quick round of jostling, he comes out and no longer has the urge to attack me.

Next, all my high school *class mates* want to battle me, and I give them the same treatment two at a time.  I mentally hurl them in pairs into the slanted trailer with the star tetrahedron overlay, and shake them up, like I'm bouncing around chicken wings in a large bowl with BBQ sauce.  After a short round of shaking them up, they come out calm and normal.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Nasty Ass*
Some girl is bent over, getting me to check out her ass in comparison to some other girl who's showing off her stuff.  As I look at the bare bottom of the bent over girl, I'm not impressed.  It's actually pretty nasty looking, and the more I look, the more nasty details I find.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Symbolic Representation*
I'm doing a specific task, working towards a goal, which I think was chasing women.  Somehow I end up with a rune like symbol that represents the whole of what I was trying to do.  I'm amazed that such complexity and be so perfectly described by suck a simple thing.

I put the symbol on the wall, and people who see it begin to act out the the scene and desire it represents.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: New Trick*
I'm lucid and practicing my control/awareness techniques.  I start off just working with my "tunnel vision" technique, where I initiate change by focusing on a single element.  

Then I find myself using a new technique, where being focused on one element, I kind of roll my awareness off it, and kind of roll over to face something else.  In this manner I'm able to combine the influence of two elements.  I'm also able to take in more elements in between the starting and end element.

It's hopeless to try and describe what was happening.

----------


## The Cusp

Had lots of dreams or one long one in which I must have been lucid, practicing my control techniques.  It basically comes down to how I look at things.  I have two methods for looking at things so far, and I can't describe either of them.



*NASA Tech.*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

Me and two other *students* are rushing across the *school* parking lot so we can catch a space shuttle we're supposed to board.  *Peggy* tells me to *run* because we don't have much time, and I oblige her, but I doubt we're really in that much of a *rush*.  They couldn't have timed a space launch that badly.

We stop at some empty spots in the lot, then hear a loud roar from overhead.  Before we can even look up, a piece of crap *rocket ship* drops down onto the pavement with a clunk.  I look and see the bottom of the rocket is make of an old *garbage can* that got really dented in the landing. We're all shocked at how *cheaply* made this rocket looks.  It isn't even big enough to hold one of us, never mind all three. 

The rocket turns into a gas pump/*vending machine*, with arms that come out trying to sell cans of pop with alien writing.  Peggy says something about what a piece of junk this is, and I say "At least we get to try *space pop from the future*.".  I am very disappointed that with all this future technology, this is what they put it to use for.

The rocket becomes bigger, and we climb aboard, with me at the top.  The rocket doesn't look like it seals up properly, before I have time to worry about it, we lift off.  My fears about the leaking atmosphere were unfounded.

----------


## The Cusp

Yesterday my alarm was screwed up and I woke up with 15 minutes left to leave for work.  Absolutely no time for recall.  Not sleeping well these last couple of weeks.  


*Fragment:  Work Issues*
I'm inspecting a freshly sanded and stained floor I've just finished.  On the butt end, I see the drum sander had cut into my edge leaving a ridge.  I follow the ridge down the butt end and around the corner down the length of the room.  The farther I do down the room, the deeper the ridge gets.  At the far side of the room, the middle of the floor is sunken at least 3/4 of an inch deeper than the edge.  It's just a horrific sanding job I'm flaberghasted as to how I could have done such poor workman ship, even more so how I could have gone ahead and stained it when it was obviously so badly done.

Teamed up with another crew yesterday.  The one with the company clown.  THis guy is such an idiot, and I never understood why they don't fire him, but I think I do now.  Some people are just such fundamental fuck ups you have just learn to accept that about them.  They can't help it, that's just who they are.

So the guy I work with is a paranoid schizophrenic, and the the guy working with the idiot is ready to kill him.  Seven people have worked with this guy since I've been at this company, and every one of them has quit.  The boss just loves him though.  That guy asked my if I'd be interested in switching partners, and Im like hell yeah!  It can't happen soon enough.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Giant Alien*
The is a humongous pale skinned alien with a squarish head who is picking people up by the legs with one hand, and swinging them about, *smashing* them into things.  I'm lined up with a bunch of people waiting for our turn.

Once I see what is happening, there is no way I can just stand by and watch, I have to *intervene*.  I tell the others to run for it.  They tell me not to do anything stupid, that the alien is *indestructible*, but I don't care and *attack* him anyways.  As I* fight* it, the alien becomes closer to me in size, but is still a good couple feet taller than me.

Yeah!  Don't mess with earth, baby!!!

----------


## The Cusp

Been favoring sleep over recall this week, was really tired, but I feel good now.  Even though I wasn't trying a few dreams stuck with me.  I've forgotten at least two lucids in the past two nights, but at least I know I'm having them.  I think I was trying to enter and take over DC bodies last night.
Had a lot of dreams yesterday, but I started drinking beer when I got home for work, and the buzz destroyed my recall.  I remember one of them now.




*Fragment:  Fort William*
There was something about sharks in the water, the the beach was just packed with boats at the fort for the long weekend.  I'm laying on a towel on the beach, on my stomach, watching Sandy and Danielle.  They don't seem to recognize me and are arguing over something.  I interject with a solution to thier problems, grinning as they recognize who I am.  Then I join them and we go off and do stuff.

Seems I always dream about this place on long weekends.  I've got to get out of the city!  



*Crazy Ninja Woman*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Super
*Sleep Position*: Right

I'm watching a *psychotic ninja woman* through my apartment window.  She's running around slaughtering people with various bladed weapons.  In a parking lot is standing a *child* of about 5, who is *challenging* the ninja woman, calling her over and egging him on.  The kid has a confidence to him, and I just know he can handle that ninja woman without any problems.  He has a trick up his sleeve or something.

As the ninja woman approaches the child, I realize I'm one of the few apartments that still has lights on this late at night.  I figure I had better shut them off before I attract attention to myself.  I do, and am now confident I can watch the fight without being seen.  I walk back to my balcony window, but before I can get there, the ninja woman and child come crashing through the curtains and glass into my living room, locked in *combat*.  The lights going off must have attracted their attention!

The ninja woman looks up, sees me, holds up a weapon with a golden handle, and *grins* at me like she's completely *insane*.  She *attacks* and I manage to *defend* myself, but I'm not making any progress offensively.  As we fight, the child calmly begins to set his *plan* into motion to deal with the ninja woman.  He seems completely unconcerned about her deadly antics.

----------


## The Cusp

Alcohol is the most commonly used sleeping aid on the planet.  While it's good at putting you to sleep initially by creating low brain activity, it tends to wake you up later with an intense rush of brain activity later in the night.  So really, it doesn't help, it just cements the problem.  But for dreaming purposes it's great!  I _want_ to wake up during intense brain activity to remember the kick ass dreams!  Maybe not so good for weeknights, but for a weekend when I can sleep in it rocks!

Of course I'm wide awake now, so I'm going to have to rinse and repeat in order to fall back asleep.  Nothing like beer at 4 in the morning!  



*The Debate*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 10/10
*Sleep*: Not too shabby
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm lucid, and *debating* something with a very *stuck up professor* type, who's *narrow mindedness* and oversimplified scientific explanations leave him blind to the truth.  Being lucid, I normally wouldn't waste time arguing with DCs, but in this case, I'm having a blast in the way I'm doing it.

I'm not debating the guy directly with words, but rather causing my thoughts and ideas to *materialize* and become solid, mostly as people.  These thoughts then march right up to the professor and do my debating for me.

Sick of the professor's using shoddy grade school science to back his claims,  I summon up *Einstein, Freud, and Newton* to confront him.  Newton walks up to him and says "I'm sorry, but you're wrong."  Einstein then puts his hand on the profs shoulder and says "Your scientific arguments are incomplete, we just can't accept them."   While the first two seemed gentle and tried to calm the professor, Freud acts like a dick and begins to berate and insult the him.  That's when I first notice my thoughts aren't following my will, that they seem to have lives of their own.

I begin to watch how my thoughts seem to have a *mind of their own*.  It's like improvisation acting, every thought is a character with a distinct personality.  I use my *thoughts* to achieve my goals, but often they are counter productive.  Even thoughts I would have thought to be perfect for my goals had characteristics or moods that didn't help at all.  I'm really amazed at how much I'm working against myself.

Holy fuck my lucids are difficult to describe!!!!! Have more dreams, but I'll wait until morning to write them out.  Took some good notes, so they're not going to fade on me.

That's like the third or fourth dream where I cause the intangible to manifest physically.  Likely due to my work with my dream control theories, since I've been noticing how dream control applies to waking life more and more.  Actually, I've been reading Laberge's "Exploring the world of lucid dreaming" and he hints on several occasions that dream control applies to the real world.  Other than that, the book is boring if you know a lot about lucid dreaming, although the section on schemata was very well done.

----------


## The Cusp

*Target Practice*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm floating on a large flat *barge* with a bunch of *military* personnel.  The *general* is telling me they control this territory and they are the only one sho can access this lake.  The scenery is* pristine* and beautiful, untouched by human activity.

The general then says he heard that I wanted to try some target practice, and indicates a military jeep parked in the distance surrounded by a small deserted camp.  He then shows me a mortar/rocket launcher set up on our barge.  I waste no time, tilt back the gun, light the back end with a match, and watch as a *rocket* shoots towards the jeep.  It's angle is too high, and I think it's going to miss, but at the last moment, the missile drops and lands dead center of the camp.  I let out a loud *cheer*.

The resulting *explosion* is almost nuclear in proportions, and sets off all the ammunition that was stored at the camp.  These smaller munitions make littel mini explosion within the main blast, much like* fire works*.  The mini explosion create patterns in the blast that look like little hand painted spirals.  The explosion actually looks like something Van Gogh might have painted.

The explosion subsides and I notice the previously pristine surface of the lake is now* polluted* with thousands of tiny bits of plastic and broken glass.  Our barge heads for shore, and I sit on the edge of it with my legs dangling in the water.  One long thin peice of glass bumps in to my leg, *drawing blood*, and I yell out "Owwwww!!!".  The general says something about how he thought I'd be tougher than that, and I say it's nothing, I just cut myself on a peice of glass.

We approach the shore, and eveyone hops off the barge into the water to wade to dry land.  Problem is, there is so much *broken glass* floating on the water, and sunken into the sand, that nobody can get out without getting covered in broken glass.

I watch people limp out of the water with glass filled feet, my parents among them.  I try get out, but the glass on the bottom is too much, and I throw myself backwards into the water away from the shore.  As I do so, I can feel the glass in the water, some of it sinking into my flesh like tiny *slivers*.  I run my hands over my skin and can feel painful little lumps everywhere.

I float down stream a little ways, under the *shade* of some* trees* overhanging the river, and I notice there is no glass in the water here.  I put my feet down, and there is no glass there either.  The trees must have sheltered this area from the raining glass shards.  I'm able to get out of the water without lacerating my feet.

Broken glass in my swimming holes was always a big problem growing up.  That and fishing hooks.  I had a pair of shoes just for swimming to avoid those kinds of injuries.



*River Safari*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm checked into a *hotel* room, and pull back the curtains in my room to view the city.  Out my window I see *river* cutting through the city.  It sort of looks like my city, but it also looks Russian.

Movement in the water catches my eye, and a *Hippopotamus* emerges from beneath the water and chases down another smaller animal before sinking back below the surface.  For such a big creature it can sure move fast!

My gaze returns closer to my hotel or resort, which was build right on the very edge of the river.  There are more hippos in the water, along with *elephants* and* rhinos*.  Exotic birds, plants and animals are everywhere, and other guests are standing by the river watching the wild life.

This river by the hotel runs through a super large building, and this wildlife sanctuary is actually indoors.  It's a perfect ecosystem, where the animals can wander free without predators.

----------


## apachama

That first dream is so strange. Elements of environmental catastrophe brought on by man, how did that make you feel?

----------


## The Cusp

> That first dream is so strange. Elements of environmental catastrophe brought on by man, how did that make you feel?



I was disgusted.  Pisses me off how the military can justify extreme environmental damage in the name of defense.  Killing whales and dolphins with sonar, spreading uranium with missiles...



Saturday, August 2, 2008
*The Hand, part 1*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm bodiless and come across my body just standing there, so I try to take it back over.  My body is alive, but completely unresponsive.  I mentally open my hand and see an *equilateral triangle* on my palm.

I begin to take *glowing threads of energy* and wrap them around the corners of the triangle, hooking more and more of these threads on in intricate patterns.  Somehow, doing this ties me to my body.

Why the hell do I keep doing weird stuff like that while lucid?  I have no idea what any of that means.

Forgot that one yesterday.  It only came back to me as I was falling asleep.  And I actually did fall asleep as I was recalling it, which pretty much brought me back to the same dream.


*The Hand, part 2*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I manage to WILD while recalling that dream, and the transition from awake to sleep is almost instantaneous.  One second I'm in bed, the next I'm completely in the dream.  I'm amazed there was no foggy transition where things were unstable, but maybe that had to do with me not having a body.  Anyways, the dream I found myself in was an exact *replica* of the the start of the previous day's dream.

Curious as to what the hell I was doing, I decide to recreate the previous dream.  I can't find my body anywhere, so I settle for a random DC wandering around in the dark.  There was no scenery or anything, just DCs walking around in a big empty blackness.

I mentally grab the DC, open up his hand, and find a *Star of David (2d Star Tetrahedron)*.  Again I hook those glowing filaments onto the corners and string them across the shape.  Before I can finish my task, the dream fades to black in about 1 second flat, and I find myself back in bed.

I was amazed how abruptly that dream started (and ended).  If I could learn to do that all the time, that would kick so much ass!

That repeat dream set the stage for the later half of the night.  As I was trying to recall my dreams, I would fall asleep and relive the dream I was trying to recall (non lucid), only slightly different each time.  I was trying to recall some dreams like 6 or 7 times, but ended up with too many different versions of the same dream to recall anything.


*Poor Me*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I wake up in a basement *apartment* due to noise of people at my street level window.  I recognize the drunken voices of Robin and Brazeau calling me and trying to open my window.  I get out of bed just as they get the window open and Robin peeks in, *drunk* as fuck.

They come in and try to get me to come to a party, but I tell them I'm dead broke and am just going to stay in.  They try to convince me for a bit more, then leave.

Was feeling kind of down since I didn't have the money to go out an party last night, just stayed in and took it easy instead.  It's quite possible I heard some drunk people outside while I was sleeping.

The drunken window visit was very common back in college.



*Video Game Party*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm at *Donald*'s house (long deceased in RL), watching my *brother* play a *video games*.  It's an old NES game, but it looks very original considering that system's limited capabilities.  My brother is saying "This is the BEST!!!!"

I hear Donald's voice call me over top come sit with them, and follow it into the kitchen where I see my old Chi gang clustered together playing videogames as well.  I say hi to Billy, and notice his brother doesn't seem to recognize me, so I greet him by name as well.

Donald is still calling me to come sit over there.  I can hear him arguing and fighting with someone, and again I follow his voice around teh house, only to end up where I started with no sign of him anywhere.


*Smashed in the Head*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (left Brain)

 I'm at a jumpin' *house party*, when some girl starts *freaking on me* for no reason.  She's *telling me off* and I return the favor in spades.  It's a big scene which dies down, and I wander off into the kitchen where I start hitting on another girl who seems receptive to my advances.

I lose track of the girl for a moment talking to some other people, when a girl walks up, grabs me by the collar, and plants a big *kiss* on me.  I assume it was the girl I was just hitting on, but as she pulls away from the kiss, she *spits into my mouth* at least 10 times in a row in rapid succession.  Now I recognize her as that bitch from the other room.

Since I have a mouth full of her spit in my mouth, I spit it back in her face like a shot gun blast, covering her entire face.   Her boyfriend, having seen what I just did, comes over and begins to *hastle me*.  The girls grabs her boyfriend and give him a big kiss, getting spit all over his face.  Once she pulls away from the kiss, she drills her boyfriend in the face with her open palm, sending him staggering backwards.  She then leaves the room

The boyfriend *blames* all this on me, and he seems like he wants to get *violent*, which is rediculous considering he's half my size.  He keeps mouthing off to me, so I swing across the crowded kitchen trying to *punch* him in the face.  Unfortunately I *miss* and hit some other guy in the face.  I see the guy I was trying to hit suddenly got several feet taller as I swung.

That's when I realize I'm there alone, don't know anyone and don't have any backup.  The guy I hit immediately *smashes* his beer bottle over my head.  I see the broken glass falling, then a wave of beer foam fills my vision, but I don't feel anything at all, and am not sure if he hit me or not since the place is so packed.

The moment the bottle smashes, everyone in the kitchen *freezes*, staring at me.  It seems like people are trying to hold me up, and I hear someone mention *blood*.  I'm really *confused* since I don't feel a thing, but everyone is staring.  I look up to try and see the blood on my head, but instead I see the arm of the guy who hit me still holding the broken neck of the beer bottle and grinding it into my scalp.  I'm totally confused now because I still don't feel anything, and everyone around me seems to be frozen.

----------


## The Cusp

When I first started lucid dreaming, I had a nightmare in which I realized my tormentors were actually me, and I've never had a dream I would consider scary or a nightmare since.  Until last night.  This next dream scared the living crap out of me!


*Haunted Mirror*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

I'm *working* in a customer's house, about to start the job, inspecting what there is to be done.  The woman who owns the house is showing me around.  After I've seen everything, I'm ready to bring the equipment in, but the woman warns me we might not be able to work because the place is haunted.  

Her two kids, a boy and a girl of about 5 and 6,  begin to tell me stories about a *haunted mirror* that appears in their house.  They seem terrified, and the woman seems quite sure it will interfere with our work.  I calmly *reassure* them that everything will be fine, I just _know_ it.  I speak with a calm *confidence*, and manage to calm and reassure the kids, but the woman still isn't convinced, but she'll let us try to work.

I say to the guy working with me that we will probably be doing a lot of this in the future.  I'm referring to calming people down by manipulating their attention with my dream control techniques.

The front door is wide open so we can bring in our equipment, and as I walk towards it, a frame winks into existence on the wall. I look at it and it winks back out of existence, only to reappear again, this time framing a *silver mirror*.  

The moment the mirror appears, I'm pulled to the ground by what feels like *intense gravity*, *immobilizing* me.  I begin to *hyperventilate* uncontrollably for no apparent reason.  The kids *panic* and *scream* to their mother that it's back.

I'm still pinned to the ground, terrified.  I look at the mirror and see that it doesn't reflect anything.  It's surface is an immaculate silver with no reflections whatsoever.  Even though I can't move, I desperately want to get out of there.  I think if I can manage to make it across the *threshold* of the front door, I'll be safe.  

When I look to where the open door was, I'm horrified to see it's gone.  In it's place is a window.  I follow the length of the wall with my eyes past another window, and finally see the door.  One of the kids is trying to open it, but it won't budge.  It won't even vibrate!  Outside the door looking through the glass are two more kids who have horrified looks on their faces.

I'm totally panicking, sucking in huge breaths of air, yet I can barely breath.  I either wake up or wake myself up.

I woke up still gasping for breath, hyperventilating.  I was so drenched with sweat, I thought I might have peed the bed.  And I was still scared.  Almost didn't get out of bed to take notes on that dream I was so scared.  And when I went back to bed, I kept glancing at the empty wall at the foot of my bed to make sure there was no mirror there.

*
Fragment:  Medusa*
I'm on my hands and knees, completely *encased* and *immobalized* by a thin layer of grey *stone*.  I'm not worried because I know that in order to free myself, all I have to do is *fall asleep*.  I relax and feel myself start to drift off, and the stone casing starts to crack and flake off.  I focus on the flaking stone which ruins my sleep attempt and solildifies the stone again.  I'm now having trouble falling asleep.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Communication Breakdown*
I'm tryng to talk to my boss, when he turns to one of the other employees and says "I have a hard time understanding what he says", reffering to me.  I keep trying to talk to him, but the boss just looks at me with a puzzeled expression, then turns to his right hand man and says "You see what I mean?" 



*Down Under*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm on *vacation* for two weeks in *Australia* with my old work partner *Shane*.  Shane tells me he has to fly back for a week and asks if I want to come.  I think that's the dumbest question I've ever heard.  We're only here for two weeks, why would I waste one of them back home?

Shane leaves, and I'm left in the hotel *alone*.  I don't know anyone, and am starting to get *lonely*.  I'm just not enjoying myself, and decide to head back home.  The only question is where home is going to be.  I hate my job and the thought of going back to it sickens me.  My parents invited me back to stay with them in my home town.  I still have a lot of friends back home, but there is no work in that town.  I think it over and decide to go back to my parents.

Back home, I find all my *old friends*, and it's like I never left.  The guys and I go out to a *house party*.  As I mingle, I realize that this is *not where I want to be*.  I shouldn't have come back.  Just then I have an epiphany.  What I _should_ have done was look for work in Australia!

I have to find Shane, since he has the plane tickets to return to Australia.  There is still a few days left in my vacation, and my accomodations are still waiting for me back in Australia.  Luckily I run into Shane at the party, in a room with Corey and Trevor from the Trailer Park Boys.

I ask Shane for the ticket, but he tells me he has to go to Wisconson instead.  He's such an unreliable crack head, this doesn't surprise me in the least.

Working in Australia...  I was very excited by that idea when I woke this morning.  That's something I might have to look into.  

As for me on vacation, only in my dreams.  I am so sick and tired about hearing about everyone else's vacations.  If one more person tells me about their vacation, I'm going to tell them to fuck off.

----------


## The Cusp

*Monkey in the Middle*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm walking back from a *party* at night, and some guy I know if following along behind me.  Not just following, he's *stalking* me.  He's a* vampire* who wants to suck my blood!  I walk down an alley, and the vampire calls me, warning me something is coming.  He jumps out of the way of a transport truck and catches up to me. 

Just as he's about to make his move and attack, a group of my friends walk into the scene.  They're looking for this vampire guy and want to kick his ass.  They *surround* him threateningly, but I consider the vampire a *friend* as well.   I don't want to take sides in this situation.

The vampire and I walk up to a basketball hoop in the street and start shooting baskets, while the gang surrounds us and steals our ball.  Since they are all my friends, my instincts are screaming at me to get involved and stand up to the bullies, but I'm unsure who the bullies are.  I'm paralyzed with *indecision*. 




*Shadow Room*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm walking down a *deserted road* at night towards my car, which is parked in by some nature trails in the middle of nowhere.  I'm going to be *sleeping* in my car this night for some reasons.  As I get closer, I see my car lights are on, but very dim because the *battery* is almost dead.  I get closer and can hear the radio on as well.

Once I reach my car, I see the doors are all open and the hood is up.  Someone has *broken into my car*!!!  I check things out, and the car is completely empty.  I'm a little bummed out to have lost my favorite CDs.  I wonder why the hood is up, and wonder if they were *stealing* parts from my car.  I try to see under the hood, but it's too dark. I feel around blindly, but it seems like everything is still there.

I try to start the car.  It makes some noise as I turn the key, almost catches, then dies completely, *drained* of power.  I wonder what I'm going to do.  I'm in the middle of nowhere and don't have a cell phone on me to call for help.  I look around and see several other cars parked next to mine, also with the doors wide open, presumably pillages as well.

There are other cars further away, and I spot some people wandering around in the dark.  Hoping I can get a boost, I approach them and see a group of well dressed people.  Some sort of *family gathering*.  I walk in the middle of them and ask "I don't suppose any of you would be able to give me a boost?"

A well dressed blond woman tells me "I can't give you a boost, but I can help you get your car started."  I wonder how she plans to do that without boosting me, and she say "Why don't you just use the *Shadow Room*?".  I look around and see a small brick building among the trees and wonder what kind of power this Shadow Room possesses.

----------


## The Cusp

Had all left side (right brain) dreams last night, since it was hot and I slept facing my fan.  Can't read some of the notes I took, but they were all strange dreams last night.  In the one I can't read, the only word I can make out is experimenting.  I think it was a lucid too.  Figures...

*Just managed to decipher it:   Experimenting---> Simple to hard
                                           Look + Touch ect

Still don't know what it means.


*
Fragment: Spiral Attraction*

There are *Phi Spirals* coming out the palms of my *hands*, extending off into infinity in ever widening loops.  These spiral lines of force have the effect of making people *attracted* to me.  It's almost a *magnetic* attraction.  I notice that the attractive force is much weaker as the phi spirals distance themselves from me, and are much stronger the closer they get to my hands, as the spirals are more tightly wound in the very center of my palms.


*The Aurora Gateway*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

 I see a *shimmering wall of energy* before me.  It seems like it's been *stretched* out, spread really *thinly*, so that there are just vertical slits of energy with with a bit of empty space between them.  As I watch, small things come through this energy into our world at random intervals.  

Seeing that this energy has been stretched so thin, I *condense* it all into one vertical gash of energy, creating a solid *gateway* to... somewhere.  It's big enough now that I could travel through it.  As I watch, something large begins to come through from the other side.

It occurs to me that this energy is almost identical to the *aurora borealis*. The Northern Lights are actually one big interdimensional gateway!



*Third Eye Communication*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

 I'm unloading my *work* equipment outside a house, when I see *Jeff*, who works at a company I used to work at, pull up to a house on the same street.  I go over to see him and say "Well, well, well, what do we have here?".  We chat for a bit, and Jeff asks me if I have a big job today.  I tell him no, it's tiny.  He tells me he can't talk because he has a lot of work to do.  

I go back to my job, and my 18 month old *niec*e is there.  I play with her instead of working, and don't feel bad about it all since it's such a dinky little job.  For some reason we *touch our foreheads together* and there is some kind of *communication* taking place.

My niece gets into *bed*, and I curl up beside her, and again we touch our foreheads together.  I can feel an *energy* that expands a little beyond our heads, and by touching foreheads together, our energies *overlap* into each other's heads.  She's *teaching* me things about energy, while at the same time feeding off my wealth of *life experiences*.

Once we're finished, I get up and find myself in a *house party*.  The *girl from the Money Mart* is there, and we just *connect*.  Her friends are concerned about her, and keep asking me what my intentions are, and if I'm going to call her.  They don't want to see her get hurt.  I tell them of course I will!

The MM girl asks me if I've eaten breakfast.  I tell he no, and she walks out the door, presumable to go get some food.  I stick my head out the door to ask her where she's going, but she steps into the elevator and she doesn't hear me.

I tell the remaining guys we should go wait for her outside to get some fresh air, and one of them follows me outside onto the roof.  He too asks me if I intend on calling her, and I *confess* to him that there's no way I couldn't call her, as I've been in *love* with her for the longest time.  I realize we've been outside too long and should head back in so we don't miss her.

----------


## The Cusp

*Mortal Mist Sleep Room*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm at the Mortal Mist headquarters, in a small room filled with small cots for *sleeping*.  It's a bit* crowded* in this room, but there are two rows of tall *flowers* in front of the window.  Each plant is a different flower, and each member has put two flowers there.  Mine are a rose and a long purple flower.  The flowers are *alive* and still *growing*.  The diversity of the flowers is stunning, each of them are stunningly beautiful.  I'm impressed with how they've made the best out of such a small place. 

My *brother* is there, and for some reason, we're pretending to be a *gay* couple.  But my brother isn't playing along and is ruining the illusion.  We *argue* about it and begin to *fight*.


* Fragment: Pearls and Swine*
I'm talking to my *uncle Dennis*, asking him leading questions.  He says to me "Why do I get the feeling you're trying to steer this conversation?".  I want to discuss *spiritual matters* with him, but not in front of the rest of the family.

Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you

My Reiki Master uncle was down visiting, but we never got to talk properly.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Uncle Dennis*
I'm talking to my *uncle Dennis*, and he asks me what I'm going to do today.  I reply that I'll go for a *swim* and wonder about why my father will lend the *boat* out to anybody but me.  I'm pissed because I know the riber like the back of my hand and my father keeps lending to my uncles who keep hitting dead heads, and he uses that as an excuse not to let me use the boat.

*Fragment: Aunt Nikki*
My aunt Nikki wakes my up to tell me she's leaving.  I say good bye and see her off.  When I go back inside, I see my parents house has all *hardwood floors*, all freshly sanded by me.  I don't remember doing that at all, and my parents ask me if I've done their bedroom as well.  I look and that's the only room that hasn't been done, but it's full of furniture still so I can't work on it.  They ask my to do it anyways, but I don't have the equipment anymore.

*Fragment: Postaholic*
I'm checking my *dream control thread*, and tons of people have replied.  I do my best to answer all the questions, but everytime I post one reply, there are 10 more questions.

*Fragment: Flattery*
I'm browsing the forums.  Half the posts I read are from people telling me they *love me*, the rest are filled with flattery.

*Fragment: Exclusion*
I'm walking across a bridge with some guy from Bishop Smith after a *party* sequence, and we spot my class mates playing some* sport* in the field below.  I want to go join them, but the guy with me says they won't let him.  I find that odd, since they always let me play, and I suck at sports.

We go down to the field and walk along the *water's edge*.

*Fragment: Bus Home*
I get on the schoolbus to go home.  I look out the window and see *Sarah*, and wonder what she's still doing here, since it's almost 5 o'clock.  But there are plenty of other people around as well.  I see a super large hand stitched *quilt* on the grass where people are sitting watching a soccer game.

*Jewel Thief*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Ok
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in a house when I notice on a shelf a *crysta*l that is shaped like one of the *Platonic Solids*.  I go to inspect it, and find several naturally formed crystals, all shaped like the platonic solids.  I decide I'm going to *take them*, and begin stuffing my pockets with these geometric crystals.  The edges are *razor sharp* to the touch, and I almost cut myself handling them.

The more crystals I take, the more I find, and eventually I begin to find what look to be ancient *Egyptian artifacts*.  I take those as well.  Loot in hand, I make escape, grabbing a few more Egyptian artifacts on the way out.

I run out the back door and see the home owner's son playing in the back yard.  I only live around the corner from this house, and don't want him to see me, but it's too late now.  I run past the kid and down a wooded path towards my house.

I hit the street and see a woman pull into the driveway of the house I just robbed, so I hide.  Before long, the kid leads the woman right towards me, and I know I'm *busted*, so I prepare to hand over my loot.  The woman walks up to me and demands to know what I did with the plastic garbage can that was in the hall.  I remember moving it out of the way, and am shocked that's what she's concerned about.  I just hand over my bag of jewels sheepishly and go home.

That's kind of a recurring dream I haven't had in awhile.  I'm always robbing the same house.  I've burglarized that house in my dreams so often, the last few dreams there was nothing left to take.

----------


## The Cusp

Aug 13, 2008*
Arms Dealer*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Ok
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 Some guy dumps an arm load of* jet black fire arms* onto a table. I'm supposed to sell them.

A bunch of *military leaders* and *dictators* show up, and I launch into my *sales pitch* and demonstration.  The walls, floors and ceiling of the room we are in are completely covered in *black gymnasium mats*.  I grab one if the weapons and fire of a few demonstration rounds, which hit the mats on the floor.  Amazingly, the mats are bullet proof, and only show a slight discoloration where they were hit.

Next I pick up a sleek black shot gun, saying "You really have to handle them your self to appreciate them."  I hold out the *shotgun* in my left hand and fire a glancing shot against the wall.  Again there is only a whitish discoloration where I hit.  I'm absolutely amazed how bullet proof these mats are, and the people I'm trying to sell the weapons to likewise seem more impressed with the mats than the weapons.

I must be trying to find alternate jobs I would be good at.  Black market arms dealer goes on the list.  


Aug 13, 2008*
Makin' Bacon*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Ok
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in a basement waiting in line with a few other guys.  We're waiting for our turn to have *sex* with an asian woman on the couch, who is having sex right in front of us as we watch.  I'm wondering what's going on here, and want to ask her, but she answers her cell phone while having sex, and from the sound of it, she doesn't speak english.

I notice a doorway behind me, with 4 asian guys standing in it.  At first I think they are in line as well, then I realize they must be her brothers.  Maybe they're pimping her out?  But I see no monetary transactions, so I just keep *waiting for my turn*.   The asian woman asks the next guy in line to join in, so that it's two on one.

My vision jumps to the upstairs kitchen, where I see a man walk in.  The microwave is running and he opens and and pulls out a strip of *bacon*, which he holds in front of his face and inspects closely.  He then holds the bacon strip at arms length, whistles like he's *calling a dog*, and says "Here boy!".  He's trying to call me up from downstairs, and I think that's the stupidest thing ever.  Who would run for a strip of bacon like that?

My vision returns to the basement, and I have become the old guy from Empty Nest.  I watch as he sniffs the air, smells the bacon, and runs off upstairs with a Homer Simpson like *"MMmmmmmm... Bacon...."*

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Secret Cymatics*
I'm digging through a small mountain of photographs, when I notice a striking image of water taking on a fantastical shape through cymatic sound vibrations.  The picture seems to be mounted on a thick board.  As I handle it, I accidently uncover a hidden compartment on the back, and open it up to find...I don't remember what.  Maybe keys to secret chambers of something.


*Party at Chunk's*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 My family and I shoe up at the annual Chunk Family cottage party.  It's a huge end of the year celebration.  At first, it's just the families, and someone's baby sees me and runs right up to me, arms out, wanting to be picked up.  I set the baby on my lab, and people just look at us and shake their heads, amazed at how good I am with kids.  THis kid just won't leave my side.

As we sit there, an automated toy car-like thing zooms by, and the kid jumps down to chase it.  It seems to be programmed to interact with the kid perfectly, and I'm impressed at how perfect their interactions are.  Now free of the kid, I get into the swing of the party.  It's getting later and the younger crowd is taking over.  There's lots of drinking.

I hook up with Erin, and we cuddle and make out for awhile.  Erin goes outside for a moment, and I can hear the others teasing her about being with me, since I'm a bit older than she is.  The teasing doesn't bother her in the least, and she comes back inside and cuddles up with me once again.  I feel special that left the party like that to be alone with me.

I lose Erin at some point, and Chunk gets me to man the gates, acting as a bouncer, deciding who gets into the party.  I suddenly remember an old dream I had, which  mistake as part of this reality, and ask him "Didn't the boats get sunk here last year?", which is what happened in that other dream.  He doesn't reply.

All my friends are graduating school this year, but Sarah says she has to stay for one more year.  Since we'll be the only two left in town, I make a mental note to call her later.  Her friend Mel keeps talking about "angry massage sex".

It's getting late, and my family is ready to leave.  We all meet in a movie theatre across the street, and I notice a group of cute girls.  The girls are talking on their cell phones about going to a party, and I get the idea to invite them over to the Chunk's.  I know I'm supposed to be leaving, but If I can get all these girls over to the party, it could get really wild.  So I do. 

There's always so much going on in my party dreams, it's hard to keep track of.  Fell back asleep while recalling the details of that dream, and of course I re-entered that dream.


*Aftermath*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 It's the morning after the party, and I'm woken up on the couch by people talking.  Jack Black is there, and he' stalking to some stuffy old guy who looks a little like the Monopoly man.  He's referencing some Adam Sandler movie that had stuffy old rich people by saying "A little movie by SAND -  LER."

The stuffy old guy asks him what he liked about that movie, and jack black goes into deatail about some little joke from the movie that he is expanding into a whole routine.

I just stay on the couch, groggy and hungover.

----------


## The Cusp

*Hammer Toss*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I go down into my parent's basement to find some kind of factory assembly line set up.  There are a series of *pullies* (like on a clothes line) and ropes, but the very last one is missing.   My brother is working there with a bunch of people, and one fat guy is yelling at everyone and *calling them names*.  I march up to him and tell him if he call anyone names anymore, I'm going to *beat his ass*.

That pretty much puts an end to their work and everyone goes upstairs.  Disgusted by their *laziness*, I tell my brother to come back down stairs with me so we can *fix the machine*.  We root around the basement for the missing part of the machine.  I find half of it, but can't find the other half, and give up, since it's nowhere to be found.

Somehow things change so that we're preparing for a *deadly game*.  We run through the basement looking for anything we can use for a *weapon*.  We're going to be fighting another team *to the death*.  I pick up a baseball bat, an arm full of hammers, and a hand saw I plan on using like a sword.

I hear our opponents coming down the stairs, and my team stands against the far wall waiting for them.  THere is me, my brother, and two other guys against a team of four other people.  We face off across the room and begin to *throw hammers at each other*.

As hammers whiz by my head, I think this is really fucked up!  I announce to everyone that I don't want to play this game, and walk away to head back upstairs.  



*French Girls*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 In the plaza parking lot, some guy hands me* a book on magic*.  I quickly skim through it page by page.  The guy tell me it a really *important* book, and I tell him it's *absolute crap*.

The guy attempts to demonstrate the validity of the book by performing a demonstration.  He's looking at the *sun* through a cardboard tube with circle of paper at the end.  I get the feeling he's trying to create the image of an *eclipse* or a *Viscera Pisces*.  He tells me the image is much clearer on video.  We then launch a model* rocket* through the sky.

The rocket attracts the attention of a some sort of *ranger girl*, who tell us that she *warned us* about doing stuff like that.  We *smoke her a joint*, and the poor girl gets completely blitzed, and sits cross legged on the ground right out of it.

Now there are two girls sitting there, both stoned out of their minds, and wearing tube tops.  They're so baked, we convince them to *take their tops off,* and they get up and run around.

Now it's just me and the two girls, in a *cobblestone alleyway*.  I get the feeling we're in *France*.  The girls are completely wasted, making a big scene, but nobody seems to mind.  I figure this is normal in France.

The alleyway is really* filthy*, and as the girls stumble around drunkenly, they too begin to get dirty.  Before long they are completely covered in *mud*, and I figure this too is normal for France.  The more I look at how muddy the girls are, the more filthy they become.  It gets so bad, I can see dirt right on one of the girl's *eyeballs*.  I'm a little freaked out that it doesn't bother her having a clump of dirt directly on her eye, even more so that she doesn't even blink!  I can practically feel the dirt on her eye, and it makes me really uneasy.

----------


## apachama

*Shudder* God, your last dream reminds me strangely of this really odd French Surrealist philosopher I'm studying for my degree. I may be just French connection and the dirt. But also the emotionally disconnected way you tell the story. Really creepy. Urgh.

----------


## The Cusp

> *Shudder* God, your last dream reminds me strangely of this really odd French Surrealist philosopher I'm studying for my degree. I may be just French connection and the dirt. But also the emotionally disconnected way you tell the story. Really creepy. Urgh.



I didn't realize surrealists came as philosophers.  I thought it was only painters!


*Something Fishy*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm *working* in some sort of fish factory.  There is an old sea captain in charge, who is *firing* or *murdering* the other employees, and I'm one of the few workers remaining.  The sea captain expects me to do everyone's work.

There is a huge metal tub full of fish guts or urine or something *gross*.  The captain wants me to take care of it by myself, but it's too much work for one person.  Plus it's really, really gross.  I tell the sea captain that* I quit*, and he's not happy with my decision in the least.

The old sea captain pulls out a *machine gun* and begins firing at me. I become lucid, hold up my hand, and stop the bullets in mid air.  Then I make them disappear.  This infuriates the old guy even further, and he attacks me with various other things lying around the factory.

As I deal with his attacks, I can see a whitish glow around objects _before_ the captain uses them to attack me.  I'm either seeing the *future* or the potential these objects have.  I start making things disappear before he even gets a chance to use them, which leaves little colored glowy spots in the air that slowly fade away like an after image burned into your eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like a fun one  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I didn't realize surrealists came as philosophers.  I thought it was only painters!
> 
> 
> *Something Fishy*
> *Clarity*: 3/10
> *Importance*: 4/10
> *Sleep*: OK
> *Sleep Position*: Unknown
> 
> ...




Heh. Awesome. It's been way too long since I've been through your DJ.  ::cooler:: 

The _Arms Dealer_ and _Hammer Toss_ dreams were nice, too. I love how, during the death match, you were like "screw this game" and just walked upstairs. LOL.

----------


## The Cusp

*Can We Keep Him?*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm walking through a field in my *hometown* with some friends.  I'm looking at the ground as I walk, and as soon as we reach the *threshold* between the grass and the pavement, I find a some sort of *prehistoric cat* blocking my path.  It's fur is mostly black with a few tan patches, and it's the size of a grizzly bear.  With my peripheral vision, I can see the town is *overrun* with these beasts, each one a different color or mix of colors.

The huge beast walks towards me, past me, then circles around and walks by my other side.  I reach out my hand as it passes and stroke it's fur hesitantly.  It seems to like it, so I begin to* pet the giant cat* and *scratch behind it's ears*.  I can hardly believe this thing hasn't torn me apart, and I'm kind of afraid to stop petting it in case it gets upset.

We bring this prehistoric feline up the street to my *parent's house*, and put it in the backyard.  I then go back inside with my brother to *ask my father if we can keep it*.  We tell my father we have something to ask him and he says "Yeah, I know, you want to ask me..." followed by something that was so off from what we want to ask, it makes me laugh.

Not sure how to bring this up, I figure it will be easier to *show him* the giant cat through the kitchen window.  When I look out, I see the cat has walked trough a screen and gotten *tangled up*, so I rush out to help it before it gets upset.

As I approach the cat, it *snaps at me* with those *giant teeth*, and I push it's head aside.  It keeps trying to bite me, and every time I gently paw it's head to the side.  It occurs to me how little force I have to use to push it's head aside.  If this thing wanted to bite me, I'd all ready be dead.  I conclude it's just *playing around*, and even if it did close it's jaws on me, it probably wouldn't bit hard enough to hurt me.  But looking at those massive teeth gnashing in my face, I don't want to take any chances .


*End of the World*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 My attention is captured by a* funky bomb type explosion* of nuclear proportions across the river.  A large compound of buildings is being destroyed in colorful explosions that resemble fireworks.  There are numerous *shock waves* emanating from the blasts, which look like video game effects, and they travel towards us.

One sparkly yellow shock wave travels across the river and washes over us where we stand.  I'm surprised when I don't feel anything, and surmise that was a *radiation* wave, which is why we didn't feel it.  The radiation doesn't concern me, since I somehow know it's a beneficial radiation.

So yeah, it's the end of the world.  There is weird stuff going on in the sky, *explosions and missiles*, and the sky and clouds themselves look bruised and torn.  The people around me begin to *stampede* in a *panic*, and my friends and I are swept along with them.  The flowing* mob* passes underneath a covered parking garage.  I'm* expecting all the buildings to crumble and fall apart*, so I don't want to be underneath this roof when that starts to happen.

My friends and I break away from the group, and run out to the middle of the street, where we'll be as far away from the buildings as possible when they start to fall.  But as I look around, I see the building are too tall, and we're likely to be killed by falling debris if we stay there.  Then I spot an underground loading bay next to the mall.  A road dips below street level to an underground garage.  The depression will provide great cover from the falling buildings, and we run down there to wait out the coming catastrophe.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Where's my Money?*
The phone rings, I answer, and am surprised to hear Kleiche on the other end.  He's very casual sounding, and I'm astounded he's acting so friendly after I threatened to kill him.  I go along with it for a bit, then just start yelling at him, demanding to know where my money is.  My voice is hoarse, but I keep yelling at him anyways

Someday, Kleiche old buddy, we will meet again...
I can't help wondering if my recent back pain is a result of the negative thoughts I've been sending his way.

*Fragment: Train Travel*
I'm riding on the top of an old train with only three cars.  It feels like the old western days, and there are pilgrims riding on the roof of the train with me.  The train stops, I get off, and hear the conductor say he'll be passing through Canada.  Trilled to get a free ride home, I hop back on top of the train.  There were some women I wanted to talk to, but now I can't find them.

*Fragment: Bug Farm*
I have some kind of bug nest or farm.  It's supposed to be making a certain kind of insects, but instead it's just producing those insects, it's spitting out wasps and these skinny red flies with skinny wings.  Some guy tells me those flies will invade our ecosystem.  Oops.  I notice the hive part is laying on the floor and I put it back in it's place.  I see the there are barely any honeycombs inside.  

I bought some peaches, but didn't like the taste of them, so I let them sit and rot.  The odd part is, the fruit flies couldn't survive on those peaches.  They should have been infested, but there was barely anything.  If they were killing the fruit flies, I'm glad I didn't eat them

*Fragment: Stud*
I keep cutting through the high school gymnasium, and every time I do, I see a kid with a different girl hanging off him.  I wonder how he does it, and look around to see the other girls in the gym as well.  They don't seem to mind.  The last one is kissing his neck and telling him how much she loves him

----------


## apachama

The bug farm is weird. I'm glad you didn't eat those peaches. But seriously. You left them out to rot? Nice, man.

----------


## The Cusp

> The bug farm is weird. I'm glad you didn't eat those peaches. But seriously. You left them out to rot? Nice, man.



Had no choice.  They were repairing the garbage shoot in my building last week and I couldn't throw anything out.


*Julian*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm at a party, sitting at a computer, filling out an online form.  I think I'm trying to order some weed or something.  Some guy some up and tells me to stop what I'm doing and go to another site.  I'm almost done filling out the form, and leaving the site now would be a waste of my time.  I tell the guy I'm almost done, and to let me finish.

I go back to typing when Julian from the Trailer Park Boys walks over and sits on the computer desk.  Actually, he sits right on the keyboard, which erases the page I was just working on.  I'm pissed off now.

I push Julian off the desk and throw a punch right by his face, not trying to hit him, but just to let him know I'm mad.  Julian tries to calm me down, saying he has a deal going down that's going to net him 10,000 dollars.  Him having money doesn't do me any good, and it's pissing me off that he's only thinking of himself.

Julian walks away from me and sits down, but I'm not done with him yet.  I walk up and grab him from behind and pull him off his seat, dragging him across the room.  He struggles against me, and I can feel he's really strong, but his strength is no match for my violence.  "You really are a big guy, aren't you?" I say to him.

Apparently everyone else at the part are his friends, because they surround me and prepare to whoop my ass.  They're all big dudes.  Just before they jump me, Julian gets in between us and says to me "Just calm down, go home, and call me later tonight."


*Fragment: Wheels*
I'm driving around, get out of my vehicle, go inside somewhere, and when I come back out, my vehicle is no longer the same one I drove there.  Each time I leave it and come back, it's either one of the vehicles I've owned, or one of my work vans.  At one point, I see the doors unlocked and all open in my work van, and worry someone stole my equipment, but it's all still there.  I switch work vans with the guy I work with, who tells me to take this one back to the shop.  I ask him how I'm supposed to get back, and he says he drove my truck up there for me.  THat freaks me out, because I know that truck just isn't road worthy, and I really don't want to drive it.


*Fragment: Squid*

There is a square pool of water inside a building.  As I watch, a long pointy spike slowly emerges from beneath the surface.  The spike was the top of a squid's head, and 8 more spikes come out of the water around it, it's tentacles.  Or at least what I think are tentacles.  The four in the front emerge from the water to reveal that they are also squids.  These things are somehow multiplying.  They continue to spread and march out of the pool of water like an invading army, armed with those spikes on the end of their tentacles

OMG!  I did an google image search for "Octopuss", and I couldn't believe the very first image that came up.  Search for that image at your own discretion.

----------


## The Cusp

The humidity was killer last night.  If I hadn't remembered this dream, I would have thought I didn't sleep at all.

*Japanese Stripper Twins!*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm hanging out any *my apartment* with the boys, *smoking pot*.  With us are two smokin' hot *Japanese twins*.  I'm talking to the twins along with *Bubbles* from the Trailer Park Boys.  The girls mention they could stay in Canada and work as *strippers*,  and Bubbles get's an ear to ear *grin* that could only possible in a dream.  I trace the huge grin on his face with my fingers, clamp my hand on his shoulder, and tell him "Why don't you take a walk."  Bubbles can't even speak he's grinning so hard, and walks off to join the boys.

Without Bubbles there, my conversation with the girls falls apart, and I wander off to sit on the couch.  Everyone's *going to bed* curled up in their own little corner, and I soon *fall asleep*.

*I wake up* the next morning, and the first thing I do is brew up some *bottle tokes* for a wake 'n' bake.  I know there's not much pot or hash smoking in Japan, and I want to see how the girls will react.  They don't react at all, and act like it's perfectly normal.  
Those Japanese girls are likely the result of watching Kill Bill Volume 1 yesterday.

----------


## The Cusp

An epic dream last night!  That may be the lonngest dream I've ever recalled.  I love the plot, except for all the gay people trying to have sex with me. :tongue2: 


*North Pole:  Secret of the Sun Stone*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (left brain)


Me and three other people are leaving our parked vehicle and walking out into a frozen wasteland.  We're making an excursion into the *North Pole* to *track UFOs*.  I'm super *excited* to be a part of this expedition, and *thank* the people I'm with for letting me come along.

As we trek out across the snow, I realize I don't have any gloves or even a tuque.  I can hardly believe how dumb that was of me.  I mention that I forgot my tuque to the guys, and they ask me if I want to head back.  I tell them no, pull my hood over my head, and stuff my hands into my pockets.

The next thing I know, we're approaching a *camp* after having walked through the snow all day.  We're all *exhausted*, stumbling and *falling down*.  I fall down and have to *crawl* the remaining few feet to the camp.  We are greeted by a group of scruffy looking *miners* standing around the front of the camp.  One of them is just putting the finishing touches on a long *joint* rolled in dirty looking rolling papers.  Upon see that these guys smoke, the members of my party exclaim "All right!  Lets get rolling!"  We enter into the main building.

I stand by the window admiring the fantastic display of stars in the sky, thinking about our hunt for UFOs.  One of the guys in my group walks up behind me and begins *grinding my ass* with his crotch.  I'm creeped out and pissed off, so I shove the guy and yell *"How about I beat your sorry ass!?!?"*

I'm making a big scene, which attracts the attention of three of the camp residents, who are all *8 feet tall*.  They walk up and stare me down threateningly with their arms crossed , not saying a word.  "Wow, you guys are tall!" I say to them.

The guy in the middle is a *bald cyclops* wearing glasses with only one lens for his single eye.  He's wearing a light blue t-shirt that has a caricature of him and three other guys on the front.  The cyclops sees me looking at his shirt and *accuses* me of avoiding looking at his face because he's a freak.  He's really upset by my behavior, and I think his reaction is completely unjustified.  I try to explain that I was just checking out his shirt, but he's convinced I'm treating him like a freak, and just goes on and on about it.

"You do know you're completely fucking nuts, right?" I say to the cyclops, but he doesn't want to hear it, and his two tall buddies are still staring me down.  Tired of this crap, I yell *"I'll kick every single one of your asses!!!"*

An elderly eskimo woman who seems to be the leader *intervenes* before things get out of hand, and leads me away from the cyclops.  As we walk, I see the whole place is populated by *circus freaks*.  "You'll have to excuse them," explains the eskimo woman, "they are very sensitive about their appearance.  That's why they have to live up here in isolation, because the *rest of the world won't accept them*."

The eskimo woman gives me a tour of the camp, and shows me a stone with a *black sun painted* on it.  It a *sacred place* for the people at the camp.  As we wander around, I'm constantly accosted by homosexuals who want to do me, and freaks who want to fight me.  The *violent atmosphere* escalates until all the people in the camp are fighting amongst themselves, and I see some guy get his *hands cut off*.

I've had enough of this craziness, and announce to nobody in particular *"Fuck this place, I'm outta here!"*.  I storm back the way I came, and as I walk away from the camp, I realize I left some of my winter clothing behind, but I don't want to go back and get it.  I'm well aware that it took us all day to get here, that I'm exhausted and have no food or supplies, but I head back the way I came anyways.

I'm following a well packed trail through the snow, and I pass a perfectly *round cave* in some rocks.  Across from the cave I see another one of those *black suns* painted on some rocks.  This one looks *prehistoric*, like it was done by cavemen, where as the one back at the camp looked newer.  I walk past the black sun painting and hear the sound of *snoring polar bears* coming from the cave.  I look back and see polar bear tracks in the snow, leading to the cave entrance.  

A little ways past the cave, I come upon a plowed clearing in the snow.  There is a large *transport truck* parked there, and several shipping containers stacked in a row.  I'm thrilled to find this, and hope I can convince the people here to give me a ride back to civilization.  As I walk past the end of the truck, I hear it's engine start up, and turn back to ask the trucker for a ride.  But there is nobody in it!  

As I'm looking in the empty cab, a small *beige tank* rolls around the corner, and begins to* ram* the truck.  Another smaller vehicle which looks like the small plows used for cleaning sidewalks begins to ram the truck as well.  The truck seems solid, and doesn't budge at all, so I duck underneath is so I won't get run over.  As I'm crouched underneath, the truck unexpectedly moves from being hit by the tank.  The sudden movement of the truck almost takes my head off.  I reach up and grab onto the underside of the truck so that the next time it moves, it will drag me along with it and I won't get crushed.

The underneath of the truck now looks like a giant snow plow, and lights begin to light up everywhere underneath it.  The vehicle rams back at the tank a couple of times, and then* lifts off* into the air with me still hanging on underneath it.  I take another look at this thing, and I realize *I'm hanging on to a UFO!!!*  I don't like this at all, and wonder what the aliens are going to do to me, but they just drop me off back at the camp I came from.

Back at the camp, I'm telling everyone about the UFO, and the elderly eskimo woman tells me to meet her by the *Sun Stone*.  I get the feeling she wants to *reveal a secret* to me in private.  I go to the camp Sun Stone, only to find it has been completely *chipped away*.  I'm surprised to see this, and look around for the eskimo woman, but she's nowhere to be found.  Think I think to myself that maybe she meant the other Sun Stone in front of the cave.  I get the feeling I'm one of the few people who knows of it's existence.  I look that way and see the elderly eskimo woman moving down the path towards it.  

I prepare to leave camp again and go meet the old woman, but the other camp residents stop me and tell me I can't head out because of an approaching *storm*.  THey are right, and *freezing rain* pours down, making the ground *icy* and impossible to navigate.  I concede that they are right, and I'm not going anywhere in this weather.

I mention to the camp residents that the old woman went out in this storm, and the whole camp sets off down the icy trail to go look for her.  Small children run up and join the group, skipping along like this is great fun.  Once again, the camp people begin to fight amongst themselves, and the guy who got his hands chopped off (which are now reattached), get his *foot chopped off*.

Next I see the guy with the chopped foot leaning on a fence outside the camp trying to shave.  He foot has been reattached, but it's not on right and all crooked.  He tries to put some weight on it and it won't support him.  His previously severed hands are all shriveled up and look *mummified*, and they *tremble violently*.

I find myself back in camp around a picnic table, on which sits a tall stack of fancy chocolate.  Someone says for everyone to take two "leafs" of *chocolate* and eat them very slow, since they are very rich.  Nobody else is taking any, so I break off two red pieces from the bottom and eat them.  They don't taste that great.

Done my chocolate, everyone in the camp lays down to *go to sleep* all at once, and begin pairing up to have *sex*.  I think sleep would be a good idea, and curl up in a sleeping bag at me feet.  There is a trailer in front of me, and as I look under it, I see a *young eskimo woman smiling* at me invitingly.  I figure what the hell and begin to scooch underneath the traler towards her.  As I get closer to her, about 6 other people get closer to me.  They want to have sex with me, and most of them are guys.  I try to move away from the guys.  The farther I move away from them, the farther the eskimo woman gets from me.  The closer I get to her, the closer the others get to me.

I stand up and the woman and I walk inside the main building, away from the others to get some privacy.  We enter a room, but before we can get down to business, a naked black man with an erection walks into the room.  The guy is *trying to have sex with me* and I literally have to fight him off.  This guy has ruined the mood for me, and I decide to just leave.  

As I'm walking out the door, I see the guy is having sex with the woman on the floor, and figuring he's distracted, it would be safe for me to stick my dick in her mouth.  I take of my pants and let her suck me.  As soon as I do, the black guy pulls out a bottle of lube and *comes after my ass*! 

As the guy chases me around the room, the woman pulls out a *scythe* and attacks the guy.  They end up *killing each other*.  I run into the hall and tell the first person I see what just happened.  He doesn't seem concerned, and reveals to me that *all but three people at that camp are ghosts!*  "That must be confusing, not knowing who's real." I say to him.  "Not at all" he tells me, implying that he knows exactly who the ghosts are.

I begin to see flashes of people I've encountered in the camp, showing me exactly how they *died*.  There is something strange about their deaths.  They look almost accidental, but there is some kind of force or intelligence behind it.
 
*Live Radio Play*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm performing a live radio play with a group of people late at night.  We finish our performance, and I figure I should get to bed because I have to work in the morning.  They tell me we have to do another performance at 3AM.  I wonder why they couldn't have just recorded and replayed the one we just did, but I go along with it anyways, since they are counting on me.

We finsh our second performance, and it was just so much better the second time around.  I now understand why they wanted to redo it live.  "I'm going to bed now," I announce "I have to get up at 6AM for work."

It is 6AM one of the other actors tells me.  I look and the clock indeed says 6:00.  I don't remember the plays taking that long.  When I look at the clock again, it now says 7:00, which leaves me only 15 minutes to get to work.  I look at the clock again and it now says 8:00.

I phone my boss to try to explain that I was up all night on the radio, and he asks me about what I was up to


*Fragment: Work Jerk*
I'm at work and Joel, who is a huge guy, wants to fight me.  He says I've been acting like a dick towards him for the past 4 years.  I tell him he's the one who's been acting like a dick, and he says it's because I stole his porno magazine when he first started working there.  I try to explain that it was just a friendly joke 

That guy's built like the hulk, and we've almost gotten into it a couple of time at work.  His muscles don't impress me, they're no match for my violence.  WHen he give me attitude, I don't back down.

----------


## apachama

Wow at the first dream. Those violent, sexual, homosexual personalities live alone supposedly because the world won't accept them. But you left them too it. Its almost as if they are in truth isolated because they aren't acceptable. Add in the alien element, and it seems very meaningful.

----------


## The Cusp

Stupid addictive flash games ruined my dreams.  I can recall them, but they've been too repetitive in nature to describe.  This one in particular is to blame.  http://www.gemtowerdefense.com/
I can't get past level 20 or so in survival mode.  It's pissing me off, and I can't smash it!  

*Maze Map*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (right brain)

 I'm going through a maze when I find a page or computer screen with hundreds of little square pictures on the.  Each image represents an archetypal state of being.

As I progress through the maze I encounter other people who embody one of those states of being completely.  Some of them are helpful, others, not so much.  For the troublesome ones, I choose an image on the sheet to become, and use that state of being to change my opposition's state of being into something more useful.

There was a lot to that dream, but that's another tough one to describe.  Damn right brain!

----------


## The Cusp

*Panty Maze?*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (right brain)
 I'm playing a *tower defense* game, but instead of towers, I'm placing different colored *panties* on the 2D grid map.  The panties have an oval shaped range, and I can turn them to better utilize their range.

I'm turning the panties from a top down view, when I turn one of them towards me, and it turn into a guy in a *wheelchair* holding a square *metal shield*.  Suddenly it's changed from 2D to 3D.  I flip the wheelchair guy again, and his metal shield now extends into the squares above and below it.  I place more wheelchair defenders amongst my offensive panties.

After dreaming about the same thing all night for four nights in a row, you think I'd recognize it as a dream sign, but noooooooo...

----------


## The Cusp

*Sterile Servant*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left brain)

 There is a man leading a woman an a *giant* through a series of *underground caverns*, the man is acting as their guide.  They stop to rest, and I see the man standing up, asleep and naked.  The giant is holding a manual *drill* like an ice auger and says something to the woman about his *slaves* being better *sterile*.  I worry the sleeping man will fall down, but he seems to be standing erect without any problems.

The giant cranks the drill and tries to stick it in the man's thigh right below his hip bone.  It doesn't pierce the skin at first.  The giant turn the U-shaped handle some more, and the drill eventually catches like an electric motor is powering it.  With the drill spinning at high speed, he drives it into the man's groin from the side of his hip.  He doesn't even drive it in straight, but angles it this way and that, seemingly hollowing out his pelvic area. 

After drilling the poor man for awhile, he angles the drill downwards, and the tip comes out his thigh.  The giant pulls back the drill, then forces it down even deeper into the man's thigh.

Was listening to the Coast to Coast AM radio show about the Slovakia Artifact before bed last night.  Ancient underground cities and artifacts always get my imagination going, and I figured it would be perfect for some incubation, which worked!


*Fragment: Underground Statue Vortex*
In some underground caverns again, I see a statue.  The statue becomes two statues, and they both swirl together in a vortex.

----------


## The Cusp

*Trailer Trash*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (left brain)

 I'm living in a *hotel* room, and the whole gang from the Trailer Park Boys are there, Ricky, Julian, Bubbles, and Corey and Trevor.  Ricky is acting like a fucktard, and we keep *arguing*.  It's hard to argue with a complete idiot.

I'm also in *Sayid*'s body from Lost.  I'm still myself, and aware that I'm in a *different body*. I walk up to a mirror to check out my new features and start making faces.

Done in the mirror, I turn around to see Ricky had dripped a huge blob of ketchup on the carpet.  I tell the guys not to walk in it while I go to get a damp cloth to clean it up.  Of course, when I get back, someone has walked through it and tracked ketchup all over the carpet.  It actually looks like *drops of blood* (like in Monday's Terminator episode), but I know it's ketchup.  I start yelling at the guys, and when I turn back to the *mess*, there are several more ketchup tracks across the carpet.  I realize it's three o'clock in the morning and that I have to work the next day, and I'm not happy about having to spend the night *cleaning up* this mess.

I yell at Ricky some more, and Julian comes up to me and starts getting *tough*.  Before he can make a move, pull out a *knife* and hold it against his throat and say "You may be a little taller than me, and a little stronger than me, but there is not a goddamm thing you can do to me!".  I throw the knife aside, daring him to make a move.  He doesn't.

Sick of this nuthouse, I try to kick them all out, but they won't leave.  I call up the front desk and ask them to put me through to the *police*, but they tell me the police are already here and want to talk to me.  I go down to the lobby, and once there, realize I'm wearing only my *underwear*, and run back to the elevator.  I'm on the fifth floor, the the elevator only goes to the third.  I get out on the third floor and wait for another elevator.

Some well dressed people in the hall look at me in my undies, and one guy says "Nice briefs".  "They're boxer-briefs" I correct him, then hop in the elevator and return to my room.

Since I can't get rid of these clowns, I decide to just *abandon* my place and start fresh.  Then I realize I can't even go into *work*, because I'm in Sayid's body, and nobody at work would recognize me.

The phone rings, I answer, and it's my *mother*.  These assholes trashed my parents place the same way they are trashing mine, which was the reason I moved out.  I say to my mom "I know, I know... I'm sorry".  My mother tells me I can move back home, and I'm really surprised they're not mad at me.

I look around to see what I can carry out with me.  There are my CD's that I want to keep, my guitars, and my computer, which I plan on strapping to my back.

I leave, and outside, the whole trailer gang is walking down the street with me.  We seem to be friends again, and I wonder what I'm doing back with these jokers.  Ricky is being very friendly and offering me weed. 


*No Difference*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 10/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left brain)

 I'm walking along a path by the *river*, leading Ricky and Julian to the military dump.  We're actually on the wrong side of the river, but that doesn't seem to matter.  As we walk along, I see the path split and wonder if that leads to the serene rocky area with pools of spring water from a *previous dream*.

We round a bend in the river and see the area we're supposed to cross to reach the dump.  There are kids playing in the middle of the river.  My thoughts return to that serene area.  I'm so focused on it, I completely forget about Ricky and Julian, who cease to exist at some point.

Now I know I only dreamed of that place, and I spend some time *recalling the dream* as I walk.  Then I start thinking about *dreaming in general*, and then I start thinking about *lucid dreaming*.  I spend a good 15 minutes mulching over dreaming in my head.

Still thinking about lucid dreaming, I suddenly realize that this is a dream.  I stop dead in my tracks, astounded that I could spend so much time thinking about lucidity and not realize I'm dreaming. 

Out of* habit*, the first thing I try to do is *fly*.  I jump into the air, and fall into the grass.  I pick myself up, and go with Plan B, *levitation*!  I give it a supreme effort, but can't get off the ground.

That's when it hits me, that's exactly what I do for *reality checks*, and they fail in RL exactly the same way it happened here.  I know this is a dream, but I can't see any difference between this and reality.  It's _exactly_ the same!  I start thinking about the implications, and I really can't see any reason I shouldn't be able to fly in RL like I do in dreams.

Not sure what happened after that, either I woke up, or the dream had a drastic change of scenery that I can't link together.  But seriously, waking life is a dream.  There is no difference between the two.  

I'm kind of glad they flying didn't work.  I waste too many lucids flying around.  I think the reason it failed is because of the daily RCs I do, where I try to fly and levitate.  I get daily reinforcement of failed attempts.

----------


## apachama

Interesting dream. It seems to be good dream advice on dreaming. Maybe you need a new reality check.

----------


## The Cusp

*Wrong Conclusion*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left brain)

 It's another moving into a new apartment dream. I'm in the hall trying to find my apartment, but I can't seem to remember which one it is.  I try to read the numbers on the doors, but I can't quite make them out, as they are covered in dirt.  I rub some of the dirt off, see my apartment number, and walk in on an old man watching television.  He demands to know what I'm doing, and I apologize, telling him I'm his new neighbour, and I mixed up our apartments.

I go into the apartment next door.  It's the right one, but there is a guy living there with me.  I'm none to thrilled at the thought of sharing an apartment with someone else.  Then I notice it's only a bachelor apartment, and I wonder what we're going to to when it comes time to sleep.  I also wonder if that guy snores.

I'm ready for bed, and just as I'm about to crash, the guy turns on the stereo and says he's going to listen to music for a bit.  Disgusted by the whole situation, I leave.

Outside, I walk across the grass and see an underground hornet's nest, with hornets pouring out and filling the sky.  There is an underground bee's nest right behind it, and tons of other nests in the grass.  The air is thick with stinging insects, and I see a few kids crying from having been stung.
I run across the grass yelling "Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow...".  I wasn't really getting stung, I was just doing that for the benefit of the kids watching.

Back on the pavement, I'm wheeling along a bicycle towards the apartment.  I begin to notice oddities in the light levels around me.  One minute it's really bright, then the next, not so bright.  Then it's night, then it's day.  I figure this is a result of following Castaneda's work, and conclude that sort of thing is common for shamans.

There is another short round of night, followed by bright daylight, and I wonder what really just happened.  Did I space out and just stand there all night until the next day?  Was I jumping between worlds?

Those same changes in light levels is what sparked my last lucid as well.  Didn't work this time, but it must have se my up for this next lucid.



*Lucid Gathering*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left brain)

 I'm in a haunted house, trying to get to the very top level.  Every time I try to get there, I somehow end up on the ground floor again.  I head back up the stairs and my destination, the master bedroom at the end of the hall.  As I approach it, I pass another bedroom and spot a little girl in there.  I look closer and see ghost/zombie woman with the girl.  I talk to them for a bit, and somehow find myself back on the ground floor yet again!

I'm getting frustrated by my inability to reach my goal, and wonder what the hell is going on. I realize that this is a dream, but I still want to get to the top of the house.  I look up and consider flying right through the ceiling, but decide to run back up the stairs again.

As I pass the room with the ghost woman, she comes out to harass me, but I say to her "No thanks", ignore her and walk into the master bedroom.  There I find my brother, who begins going through the drawers looking for something.  I begin to rummage through the drawer as well and find some money, which I stuff in my pockets.  My brother finds an envelope stuffed full of money as well, and he hands it to me.  I stuff it in my pocket as well, then think how useless that was, since this is only a dream and I won't be able to take it with me.  

Finding treasure like that is still fun, and we find several more envelopes stuffed with money.  The guy who owned this house is dead, so he won't mind us taking it.  Done with our looting, we go downstairs where I run into Onerionaut.  He seems really caught up in the dream, so I tell him with glee that we're dreaming.  Once he seems clued into the dream, I say "Now let's go find Moonbeam."

It doesn't take long to find her at all.  I spot her in some sort of underground parking garage or loading bay.  Her hair is short and blond. I go up to her, tell her that we're dreaming "and of course you know Onerionaut".  "You had beter not forget this!" I tell her.  All three of us are super excited, and I say "Now who do we find next?"

We go about finding various DV and MM members, and have a small group of about 7 or 8 dreamers.  I'm trying to keep everyone together, and make sure everyone stays lucid.  I can tell just by looking at people who has lost lucidity. The lucid people have a look of wonder and glee, while those who lost it look very serious and are caught up in the dream plot.  I keep going up to those who lost lucidity, throw my arms around their shoulder and yell "We're dreaming!  Don't forget this is a dream!" as I give them a good shake to prevent them from waking up.

I'm not really sure who was all there, as our group keeps changing.  People in the group are constantly bringing in more dreamers, while others wander off.  There are too many for me herd together, but I do the best I can.

Our group has a "center of the universe" problem, in that everything in the dream is attracted to us, so there are plenty of distractions.  People and things attacking us, which is not a problem for those who are still lucid.  But those who lost it are taking the attacks too seriously, and I have to remind them again that this is just a dream.  At this point I realize this lucid has gone on way too long and I'll never be able to remember it all.  I'd usually wake myself up, but I don't want to abandon the group.

We're at the end of my hometown street, and a group of kids starts a fight with us. I don't pay too much attention to them, being too busy bringing back the people who lost lucidity.  Sam Losco from the Trailer Park Boys is there as well, giving us a hard time.  I think it's funny to see him, so I clamp my hands together, jump into the air and bonk him on the top of the head as I call him a caveman.

At this point, most of the dreamers are gone, but I run into people from my highschool, tell them they are dreaming, and bring them into our group.  I see Corey V., and he seems to understand that we are in a dream once I tell him.  

A car pulls into my parents house, and corey says to hide, so we jump into a snowbank which provides very little color.  The door on the car opens, and an evil corey clone sprints right towards us.  It charges corey and leaps at him like a big hunting cat.  Before it can hit him, I punch it in the head, and as I connect, it turns into a mass of tarry liquid that splatters across the snow.

Cory looks down at the gooey mess and says "You must get a lot of that in dreaming."  I look down at the puddle of tar, and it kind of looks like a plastic garbage bag.  "What are you talking about?" I say as I reach down and pick it up.  "It's just a garbage bag!".  I laugh and wave the garbage bag around in the air.
 
I though for sure Moonbeam would remember that dream, so when I check her DJ, this is what I find:

[quote author=Moonbeam]
_Last night was a really strange night.  I woke up twice thinking that I had had some sort of amazing dream a little while before, but unfortunately hadn't woken up right afterwards, so I couldn't remember it.  Then I didn't know if that was a dream or not, the feeling of having had an amazing dream.  Oh well, the feeling is fading now, I'll never know if I lost some lucids or not, unless something reminds me soon._[/quote]

That's both frustrating and tantilizing!

----------


## apachama

Hm. What an awsome lucid dream, of course, there's an argument to be had thatthe dreamers weren't real and they were another distraction that you didn't see through, but the last paragraph is interesting on that note.

----------


## The Cusp

> Hm. What an awsome lucid dream, of course, there's an argument to be had thatthe dreamers weren't real and they were another distraction that you didn't see through, but the last paragraph is interesting on that note.



Yeah, I know.  But it's annoying because every time I'd attempted shared dreaming, the people I try with have no recall that night.  I thought for sure if if anyone would remember, it would be Moonbeam.  So I checked her journal first thing in the morning and that's what I find.  It's enough to keep trying anyways.


My DJ has been dead the last couple of weeks.  I had the worst hay fever, and some kind of nasal infection from a crappy job.  And I pulled a muscle in my back so that it hurt to breathe.  Needless to say I wasn't sleeping well.  But I'm feeling whole again, so back to dreaming!


*Fragment: Demon Thorns*
I see people with bands of flickering shadows on their bodies that dance about like fingers of flame.  They are arranged in rows with bands of shadow tying them down.  Next I see a curved demon's horn or thorn inscribed with runes.  It's these thorns that give people the flickering shadows, and raises the question of who is really in control of these powers, the people using them, of the demons from hell?

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: The Flood*
I'm walking by the exit to an underground parking garage in the mall, when the streets begin to flood.  Strong currents of water begin to chase us, washing people away.  We all run into the mall, and exit the other side.

As we leave through the underground garage, a river of water comes from around the corner.  People panic and begin to run as the waters rise, some of them swept away with the current.  The waters stop rising, and everyone acts like the danger is over.  The begin to act normally again, going about their business.  I can hardly believe how stupid they are, and get the hell out of there.


*Fragment: Zombie High*
I'm running through my high school being chased by zombies.  I don't actually see any, but I know they are there because everyone else is running around every which way in a panic.  When I see people running towards me, I don't go in the direction they are running from.

I see a stairwell with a metal door that leads to the boiler room, and figure that would offer good protection, so I head down there only to find myself back in the hall.  I run, see the same staircase and go down again, but I'm back in the hall.  On my third time down the stairs I see people running up, being chased by a huge floating ball full of eyeballs.


*Fragment: Grocery Store Looting*
I'm shopping in a grocery store, when there is some sort of emergency.  People are being ushered to a safe place, and I decide to grab some food for free to bring with me.  I grab a bad of chips, start eating, then decide I don't really want to eat a whole bag of chips just because it's free.  I grab some cookies instead, looking for the most expensive and fancy ones.

----------


## The Cusp

A mild hangover interfered with my recall today... :tongue2: 


*Fragment: Jealousy*
I'm at an outdoor party, the same dream party as always, talking with Anne-Marie.  We're walking and see Andre ahead of us.  Anne-Marie runs up to Andre, leaving me behind.  I feel jealous.

----------


## The Cusp

These three dreams were all part of the same dream, but I lost the linking parts due to some FA dream notes.
*
Crashing at Aquanina's*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm over at *Schreoder*'s apartment, and *Aquanina* has moved in with the boys.  I'm going to be staying the night, and for some reason Aquanina and I decide it would be best if we *switched bedrooms* (My room is there for some reason).

I lay down in her bed and see it's covered with her clothes, mainly her undergarments, which I sneakily inspect.  I'm waiting for Aquanina to come and see me, but she's not showing up, so I go to my room and find sleeping with the door open.  It looks like she fell asleep while reading.  The lights are on, so I tip toe into the room to shut off the lights.  I reach for the lamp, but my top drawer is open and I bump into making some noise.  Nina wakes up and I apolagize for making noise.

I go back to Nina's bed and lie down once again.  As I lie there, somone lifts up my blankets, crawls underneath, and punches me in the ribs playfully.  I jump out of bed, rip off the blankets and find Brazeau laughing.  

"Are you planning on beating off?" he asks me with a laugh.  I look down to see I'm holding my limp dick in my hand and say jokingly "No, actually, I just finished" and stuff it back in my pants.  

I hear someone sneaking up the stairs, so I hide around the corner in wait.  It *Benke* pretending to be a ghost because this place is supposed to be haunted.  I tackle him from behind and we all have a good laugh.

We go downstairs, and I see Nina a few paces behind me.  I'm suddenly aware that I'm in my underwear, and feel a little embarassed, but figure I got up first and she was supposed to be sleeping, so it's not really my fault.

We all start drinking and playing poker, but the boys are really rowdy and are making a huge mess.  I feel bad my friends are messing up Nina's place, but then I remember she chose to move in here.  Plus she doesn't really seem to mind, she's fitting in just like one of the boys.


*Hammer Head*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm sitting by the side of the road with my father at night when a bunch of drunk people walk by.  My *father* says hi to one of the girls, and she gets really *indignant* and starts making a scene, saying stuff like "The nerve of this guy!".  THings look like they could get ugly, and I count at least 7 guys with this girl, some of them pretty big, and I don't like those odds at all.

My father gets up to go talk to the* crazy chick*, and I just know this is going to be trouble.  I walk over to the guys to try to prevent things from getting out of hand.  They tell me not to worry, that she's just some stuck up, high strung teenage chick.  Some more guys begin to *surround* my father, and I tell the ones I'm talking to that if they start messing with my father, I'm going to have to jump in.

No sooner do I say that, then one of the guys pulls out a hammer out of nowhere and *hits my father* in the mouth, drawing* blood*.  I instinctively *charge* in, but before I can reach the guy with the hammer, he just *disappears*, leaving only his clothes behind which collapse in on themselves. (Like when Darth Vader struck down Obi-Wan)

I run up to the empty clothes and *punch* them anyways, but there's nothing there.


*Mile High Club*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm waling away from the Petawawa plaza, going through the parking lot at night.  In the parking lot ahead of my I see a bunch of drunks drumming away on the top of cars, garbage cans, and jumping on things in a rhythmical beat.  I recocnize them as the goons who accosted my father earlier, and worry I might have some trouble as I pass them, but they ignore me.

In the distance above the treeline, I see some guy *floating* head over heels through the air.  He suddenly drops back down below the trees and I look around asking people if they saw that.  Many people did see it, and as we talk about the strange floating guy, he floats back above the tree line.

As we watch, more people in the parking lot begin to left into the air and float away oncontrolably.  I wonder *WTF* is going on,  and realize I'm dreaming.

I wonder what I should do with my lucidity, and figure I should try to find *Deuce_Nukem*.  As I try to figure out how I'm going to do that, I begin to float up into the air as well.  I didn't purposely do it, it just happened.  I don't really have any control of my flight, I'm just tumbling through the air.  I begin to *laugh and yell*, getting everyone to look at me.

Before I get too high of the ground, everyone else in the parking lot begins to float up into the air too.  There are hundreds of us floating, being pulled along in the same direction.  The floaty feeling is pretty exilerating, and I think it would be really cool to have *sex* while floating in the air like this.

I look around, see a hottie floating close by and grab her hand and pull her close to me.  We hold each other and...

That's all I remember!  What a rip off!  Once again, flight distracts me from my lucid goals.  I didn't even do it on purpose this time.


*Fragment: FA Dream Notes*
I'm trying to jot down some notes from my dream in my notebook, but my *father* keeps distracting me.  He has some of my used up *DJ notebooks*, which I consider an major invasion of privacy.  I take it back from him, but everytime I see him, he has another one of my notebooks

----------


## The Cusp

*Lost*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm on a *deserted Island* in the middle of the *ocean*.  It's night time and really dark.  There is some guy standing by the rocky shore with me, who is leaving me *stranded* here.  They guy leaves and I'm all *alone.*

I can see another island in the distance, the home base of the people who left me here.  I think I can swim that far with no problems, and it seems rediculous that they think I would be trapped here.  Then I take a good look at the choppy waters and wonder how strong the current is.  I wouldn't want to be pulled out to sea.  The thought of hungry sharks in the water also crosses my mind.

I glance down by my feet and see small *salamanders* or lizards, I can't tell which in the dark.  Looking back to the water, I can now see a shoreline across from the two islands, filled with houses and cottages.   The more I look, the closer the shore gets, until I can see a blond girl looking at me through the window.

I begin to wave my arms and *yell for help*, but the girl just stands there dumbly.  She seems to be feeble minded or retarded or something.  After a lot of yelling and waving, she finally comes out and walks to the shore.  I yell at her from across the waters to get help, and she tells me to just jump on the table in the middle of the water.

I look and see a picnic table on a wooden platform in between my island and the shore.  The distance between the two has narrowed considerably, and I'm able to hop onto the wooden platform, and then across the water to the shore.

I stand there with the blond, who is still acting strange, and I get the feeling she's a *witch*.  A hot witch, and I decide to have *sex* with her as she leads me into her house.  Once inside, she sticks her long *tongue* out of her mouth, and it wraps around my wrist twice.  She leads me by the wrist with her tongue into the bedroom.

Why the hell do my dreams always crap out when it gets to the good parts?  I wonder what she could have done with that long tongue?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Mile High Club*
> 
> *Lost*



Haha. Those were great. I (sometimes) like when I just start floating up off of the ground, involuntarily. Such a strange feeling. Damn shame the dream ended when it did.

And the chick with the long tongue sounds freaky. I can only imagine what kind of crazy shit she had in store for you.  ::shock::

----------


## The Cusp

*The Good Parts!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

I'm staying in a *hotel* room that has the layout of my apartment.  There are two beds in the main room, one for me, one empty, and my *parents* are sleeping in the bedroom behind the closed door.  Two women come out of the room, one older but still hot, and they get into bed with me and start feeling me up.

I'm thrilled, yet unsure if I'll be able to perform since I just took care of business twice already, and I tell them so.  But they keep feeling me up, and before long I feel a stirring down below.  Ready to go, we begin to go at it.  Really *wild sex*, but we have to be quiet because my parents are in the other room.

We do everything, working our way through the Kama Sutra in every position possible for one guy and two girls.  I finger the older one, making her squirt, and she spasms and thrashes wildly on the bed. 

Another woman enters our room, and she's staying in another room down the hall.  We go with her so we can have some privacy and not have to worry about my parents.  As we walk, I see a huge ancient *stone temple* ahead of us, which is so out of place I become lucid!

The women begin to run into the temple and I follow them, using the rush of movement to keep me anchored in the dream.  We run through the temple, which is all dusty old stone archways and cavernous rooms.  I'm aware of the sudden change of scenery from the previous part of the dream, and I want to go back to the sex dream.  Still running, I curve back towards the hotel, and the women follow along behind.  We exit the temple, enter the hotel hallway and go into a room that belongs to one of the women.

Now I have four women, and we go at it more wildly than before.

It's about time I had a decent sex dream.  Perhaps not the most productive use of lucidity, but I have to indulge myself once in awhile.  I was a little surprised that a sex dream would originate from the Right Brain.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Monoliths*

There is a large circle of monoliths, and I'm inspecting them from every angle trying to find some hidden meaning or alignment that would divulge thier true purpose.  Perhaps some sort of celestial alignment, or some hidden meaning in their form or arrangement.  But I can't find anything, and it's really frustrating.

*Fragment: Albino Hornets*

I'm outside the doors of my high school, and there are two albino hornets on the pavement.  I take off my shoe and crush them, only find an underground nest with more wasps pouring out.  Both yellow and white ones, which I assume is a genetic anomaly.  

A guy there plugs up the wasp entrance wit a cigarette, and I pour sanding sealer into the hole.  Some guy asks me what the sealer is, and I tell him it burns the skin, and any bugs who wander into it writhe around in agony. 

Another underground nest dream.  Saw what must have been a huge nest spewing out thousands of wasps a couple of weeks ago.


*Nap Fragment: Venom*

I'm fighting Venom, and manage to defeat him, but the black costume jumps from it's female host to the woman's sister.  The new host is still herself, and I'm still hunting something.  The sister follows along behind me in Venom form so that I can protect her.  We circle around and come back to her sister's dead body.  The venom girl's tongue snakes out of her mouth, and she begins to french kiss her sister's dead body.  

I think that's pretty messed up, until I realize that the girl is not dead, but her personality is hiding in the venom costume.   It/She takes the dead body to a safe location where they can be rejoined.

----------


## The Cusp

A nap yesterday really screwed up my sleep.  Don't think I slept more than 20 mins at a time, and spent most of the night wide awake.
*
Light Sabers Rule!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm lucid and trying to do something, but some unseen opponent keeps sending DCs to get in my way.  The first one approaches, and I pull out a light saber and chop off the very tip of his nose before he can get to close, which stops him dead in his tracks.  

Another DC infringes on my territory, and I take his nose clean off his face, again stopping him dead in his tracks.  He doesn't react at all to his missing nose, but just stands there.

Next a group of 20 or 30 DCs approach me in a tightly packed cluster.   I strike the ground with my light saber, cutting away what they were standing on, and they all plunge down into a black hole in the ground.

I have no patience for DCs when I'm lucid.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings

*Fragment: Super Powers, The Blob*

I'm battling *Claire* from Heroes, and we both have *time powers*.  WHen one of us get the advantage, the other goes back in time for a pre-emptive strike, and the both of us keep jumping back further and further in time.  That is, until our powers stop working.

The chubby bald guy that Peter was trapped in has the ability to suppress or absorb our abilities like the Haitian.  When we try to use our abilities, he absorbs the energy and stores it as *body fat*.  The more we try to use our powers, the fatter this guy gets, storing it like a battery.  I give up on my super powers and go at the fatso with my fists.


*Fragment: Transexual*
I'm at my outdoor dream party, and think to myself this is exactly like the *dream* I keep having.  I hook up with this cute girl, and we go off to be alone.  We pass some friends and one of the says she's a transexual.  I find that hard to believe, since she's so dainty and so cute.  I have to check to make sure, but don't want to touch her genitals in case.  But I have no other way of finding out, so I reach down and feel balls. :tongue2:   I'm mad at my friends for not having told me sooner.


*Fragment: English Exam*

I'm writing my final exam for english class, and flying through it.  The final answer is about one of my friends, but it doesn't make any sense.  I ask the girl in question to clarify it, and the teacher comes over to give us crap for talking during a test.  I point out the flaw in the question, and the teacher announces to the class to forget about that question.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: I am Dead People*

I'm in my home town visiting various people I know.  I find it odd that these people seem to be living at home with no jobs or anything.  Another oddity is that only certain people will talk to me.  From this I conclude that we (the people I'm chatting with) are all dead.  Only other dead people can see each other.  The living still react to our presence to fool us into thinking we are alive.

As I announce my conclusion, I become Mulder.  Scully's dead body, which is layed out in my grandparents driveway, looks over at me during my announcement, then closes her eyes again, acting like a dead person should.

Received news yesterday that one of my aunts died.  We weren't that close, I barely knew her.

----------


## The Cusp

*Heavy Calibur*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm *working* in a house, which turn into the house we always *break in*to in my dreams.  The homeowner shows up and gives us all crap.  Then *Terminators* begin to hunt us.

I'm hiding in the basement with my brother and some other people.  Through the basement window, I can see a *baby* outside the window alone in the night.  I wonder WTF a baby is doing there, then conclude the parents hid it there.  As I look, the terminator, reaches down and grabs the baby.  It's using the baby to lure us out, and it's frustrating not being able to do anything about it.

As I turn away from the window, there is a humongous heavy calibur *rifle* leaning up against the wall.  Now I don't care much for guns, but just holding and pointing this massive rifle is such a thrill.  My brother starts to give me lip, and I tell him he had better not to while I'm holding this.

I wish they wouldn't play Terminator and Heroes on the same night.  I'd much rather have the chance to have dreams about each of those shows.

----------


## The Cusp

I dreamed I was playing the flash game Star Baron all night, or at least that's all I remember.  
http://www.gameshot.org/?id=2818

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Innuendo*
I'm at my grandmother's house, grumpy because I'd rather be elsewhere, chatting with my uncle Mike.  In keeping with the topic of conversation, my uncle uses a metaphor to refer to his penis as a "mummy", and how he gave his mummy to some woman.  I say "If she had your mummy, I hope she _wrapped_ it!", causing everyone to laugh hysterically.  I'm quite proud of my little joke.

----------


## The Cusp

*Don't Rock the Ark, Baby!*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Fantastic
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm crossing the *bridge* in Petawawa when I notice the *water is really high*, about 6 feet from the bottom of the bridge, where it is usually a hundred foot drop.  I can see clusters of pasty white *earthworms* below the water's surface.  I take such a close look that I almost fall in, which doesn't really worry me.  The current is strong, but the water is so high, there is no danger of slamming into rocks.

I reach the end of the bridge and follow the river down to the rapids know as *Lovers*.  To get to the water, I need to climb through a large *wooden ark*.  I descend deep inside it, and at the bottom I find a door leading to the water's edge, with a huge wooden *deck* for diving into the water.

I take a step towards the water, and the whole boat lurches forward, threatening to *fall into* the water.  I step backwards and the boat rights it's self.  I stay frozen in place against the back wall, trying to get a feel for how *unstable* this thing is.  As I stand there, the entire thing *tilts* forward and* plunges* into the water. 

Water rushes in the open door, *flooding* the chamber I'm in.  I swim back up through the wooden *hatch* above me, into another room with several hatches for exit options.  The closest one looks kind of small, and as I think that it shrinks down so that I can no longer fit through.   Another hatch is blocked off with wooden beams.  I swim towards one that leads to the surface, but the boat is rolling so much in the turbulent waters, that by the time I reach my goal, the hatch leads down deeper instead of up towards air.

I have a brief moment of *panic* that I will run out of air before I can get out, and then a *wave of calm* washes over me.  I gently let myself *float* upwards, and *wait* until one of the hatches comes to me.

You can't afford to panic when you're swimming in the rapids

----------


## The Cusp

*Hypnagogic Imagery?: The Calling*
On the verge of falling asleep, I hear a female voice calling my name over and over almost mantra like.  "Scott, Scotty, Scotty, Scott.."

Anyone trying to get ahold of me last night?

*Fragment: Champion
*I'm standing amongst a group of people, listening to them talk.  I gradually become aware of an odd sensation that gets stronger until I become lucid.  I try to think of something to do, and can't think of anything, so I just jump onto a table and throw my arms up in the air triumphantly, like I just won an olympic gold medal or something.  The people around me don't know what to make of my behavior, and just stare, which I find hilarious.

Time to go over my lucid goals.

----------


## The Cusp

*Monday, Nov 3, 2008
Fragment: Orgy Outsider
*I'm at an orgy, with people having sex all around me.  I'm sitting on a lazy boy that's also a toilet, taking a crap... ::?:   I feel very self conscious taking a crap and wiping in front of everyone.  A guy sitting next to me who has tired himself out and can't get it up anymore, indicates two women sitting by themselves and says it's a shame nobody is having sex with them.  I tell him if he feels bad for them, he should go over and eat their pussies.  I'd do it myself, but you know, I'm kinda busy taking a dump.

Yay, another dream orgy I didn't get to take part in.


*Tuesday, Nov 4, 2008*
*Fragment: Lucid Waters
*I'm standing on some rocks overlooking a section of river that is full of cottages.  For no particular reason, I realize I'm dreaming.  I recognize that I've been drifting in and out of sleep for awhile now, and this dream is still fresh and newly formed.  The dream begins to fall apart into white mist almost right away.  I try to stabalize things with some brisk movement, but there's not enough left of the dream, only fog, and I don't even have a body anymore to move around.

I feel myself waking up, and stop trying to fight it.  But I don't wake up, and am surprised to find myself crouched down with my arms around my knees looking out at the water, yet still aware of being in my bed at the same time.  It's only when I stop to think about it that I wake fully up.

----------


## The Cusp

*Foot Race and the Bumblebee*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm at *Memere*'s house (My grandmother) with my cousins and brother.  My grandmother announces a *race*, the first one to run downstairs and touch the bed wins.  I'm the first one to react, and take the lead.  I run downstairs into the rec room and slap my hand down on the bed.

I look back to see the others haven't followed me, but instead went to the back of the basement, where there are two other beds.  Apparently, I chose the wrong bed and lost.  I'm a little *upset* because I should have won, and the rules weren't very specific, so I announce "Screw this!  I'm not playing!"

I stomp up the stairs and stop by the back door where my cousin Jeff is standing, looking out the window.  I look out too, and the *wind* outside is so strong I can actually see it.  It's a verticle slash of brown cutting across the landscape, presumably airbourne dirt.

Just as I'm thinking nothing could survive those winds, I see a big fat *bumblebee* about the size of a humming bird, but with the wings of a beetle, flying around the easetrough of the house.  We go outside to take a closer look at it.

Outside the door it's all hilly with small piles of* dirt and garbage*.  There are *wasps* buzzing around the piles, but there are also *blankets* everywhere, which my brother and I use to protect ourselves from getting stung.  My brother points out a wasp next that has been disturbed, and there is a large cloud of wasps pouring out of it.  My brother pulls a blanket over us, and we hide underneath it.

My brother points out a large wasp on the ground with us underneath the blanket, and he lifts up the edge so I can swat it out.  With the wasp gone, my brother tucks his head back under the blanket.  I want to do the same, but* I can't move*!  I'm aware of the danger of being stung in the face, but can't do anything about it.  I don't really feel paralyzed, more like there is a massive inertial laziness I don't have the will power to overcome.

That paralysis might have been a reflection of sleep paralysis in my dream.  I was laying under that blanket in the same position as I was sleeping in.

----------


## The Cusp

*Coming for Moonbeam*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Ok
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
Took me a long time to fall asleep, and when it came, it started with me in a room talking with a man and a woman.  Almost right away I know I'm dreaming, but the dream is still fresh and not fully formed, so I wonder if it's really a full fledged dream yet.  Things begin to fade as I think about it, and I figure it's still too early, and just go with the dream.

As soon as I stop thinking about things too much, the dream stabilizes enough that I think it's safe to embrace lucidity.  It takes me a few moments fully become lucid again, and even longer to come up with a goal.  But I eventually decide to find Moonbeam for a shared dreaming attempt.  I turn my back on the couple in the room with me and walk off wondering how I'm going to find Moonbeam, and things fall apart again.

Spent too much time thinking about stuff and letting my internal dialogue run amock.  Now I remember why I always used to fly the moment I became lucid, because it stops dreams from decaying like that.  I stopped doing it because I always get carried away and do nothing but fly, but right now that's looking better than waking up.

The worst part is I know all kinds of techniques to stabilize dreams in that situation, it's just hard to think of them, and trying to is what kills the dream.

----------


## The Cusp

*Red and Pink*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm walking through a *bar* with my *brother*, when I spot the red headed *Chantal* sitting at the bar with her brother.  I walk up to Chantal as my brother walks off without me.  As he moves away, I notice he's wearing an odd *pink knitted tuque* that kind of looks like a mullet.

I say to Chantal and her bro that my bro is here as well.  Chantal says to her brother "Why don't you go talk to him?".  Her brother just sits there trying to talk to me and I say to him "Take a hint, Robbie..."

He wanders off after my brother, and I notice that he too is wearing a pink knitted tuque, and it just strikes me as strange.  "Do you find it odd that both our brothers are wearing pink tuques?"  I  ask Chantal.  We chuckle and move in real close to each other, as close as we can get without actually touching, and relish the tease of being so close.

----------


## The Cusp

It was so cold in my apartment last night, I went to bed at 7:30 just for the warmth of my blankets.  Then I woke up at about one, and couldn't fall back asleep because my mind war racing.  So I had forcibly quiet my mind to fall back asleep again.  I was starting to get pretty good at it.  I woke up again with 20 mins to go before my alarm, was able to use that technique to fall back asleep, which is when I had this dream.  

*The Littlest Lobster*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

There is something about lobsters in a tank waiting to be eaten.  One small lobster begins to *rescue* the others, taking them from the tank and transporting to a safer fish tank.  I follow along behind the hero lobster as it seems to float through the air like it's being airlifted by a helicopter, holding onto the rescued lobsters and carrying them along.  THe hero lobster looks around and asks me a question that I can't recall.

They get to the safe fish tank, and the rescued lobsters are deposited inside.  The hero wants to speak to the oldest, elder lobsters, and I thinkthere's not going to be any.  The big ones are the first to go.  A swarm tiny shell-less baby lobsters swarm the front of the tank, and they look like a school of maggots.  I'm quite surprised when some very old and large lobsters crawl up the the side of the tank.  The littlest lobster discusses the situation with them to get their advise.

----------


## The Cusp

This dream is pretty long, so here is the short version.

Zombies attack, my group of survivors have to abandon the planet via shuttle, and it ends with a zero-g space orgy.  You know, because we had to repopulate the planet.
Then I had the exact same dream again, only I remembered everything from the first time.

*Zombie Deja Vu*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 8*/10 (*Fun Factor)
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm having a perfectly normal dream when zombies suddenly take over the city.  The city is just overwhelmed and unprepared, and it's total zombie chaos.  

I end up taking shelter in a random house with a group of survivors. We arm ourselves hastily with bludgeoning weapons, like coffee table legs, and fend off the first wave of zombies that finds us.  But more and more keep coming, so we run for awhile and duck into a new house.  We ransack this house for weapons too, and I upgrade my table leg for a crowbar.  I tell the others we had better grab any food and water we find, since it's pretty much the apocalypse, and we raid the kitchen.

Again zombies find us, and we keep moving from house to house gathering supplies until we find a set of car keys.  We fight our way to the car outside, me using my crowbar which is very effective against the zombies, especially the hooked part.

With the place temporarily cleared of zombies, we hop into the car and see one lone car with two other survivors speed down the dark road.  we start the car intent on following them when a short bus armored with chain link fence drives by packed full of people.  The back door is open and they are picking up anyone who is still alive.  

Just as I'm thinking we should hop in that bus, I see one guy sitting at the back of the bus slumped over and just covered in blood from head to toe.  As I look , he suddenly jumps up, a ravenous zombie and just tears into the other people on the bus like a wild animal.  Those bitten turn zombie real fast, and the entire bus is deadish in under 30 seconds.

"We need guns." I say, and one of the people with us says he knows were we can find some.  We speed out onto the road, and see the car from earlier is stopped with a crowd of zombies clawing at the passenger side window.  "Hit them!" I yell, not really sure what kind of damage that will do to our car.  We plow into them, and sure enough the car dies, but the car behind us comes and picks us up.

We go on this long run around to find the guy with the guns.  We have to phone one guy to find another guy who tells us where the gun guy is, all the while fighting off zombies at every turn.  

We finally find the gun guy, arm ourselves to the tits, and go off to find a space shuttle.  The zombies basically won, the planet is fucked, and the plan is to go off into space and wait until the zombies die of of natural causes.  Maybe chill on the space station.

The launch site is deserted but for the zombies, but we manage to find a couple of surviving technicians who know just enough to get us to lift off into space.  And of course one in space, since we're the only survivors of the human race, it's up to us to repopulate the entire planet.  So of course we have a zero-g orgy in space.  I have sex with every one of the women there.

And then the dream starts over from the beginning, only this time I remember everything that happened the first time around!

I know where the zombies are, where and when they are going to attack, who gets killed.  I also know what houses have the most useful items for us, so we skip the wimpy weapons and I lead my group straight to the sledge hammers, crowbars and chainsaws, with the foresight to start gathering food right from the very start.  

As I come upstairs from foraging weapons from a basement, I see this incredible sword lying on a velvety cusion stool.  It's like a samurai sword, but with a thicker blade.  It's heavy and very sharp, with a length perfect for keeping zombies at bay.  I couldn't have asked for a better weapon.

I can't resist giving it a few swings, and as I do, I see more of those swords.  Unfortunately they are too heavy for the women to wield, but there are just enough of them for every one of the guys.  

As the guys try them out, I spot yet more swords, these one with thinner blades like a fillet knife.  They are incredibly long as well, and the thinner blade makes them the perfect weight for the women.  While the blade is thin and light, they are incredible sturdy, every bit as deadly as they swords us guys have.  The women can swing theirs lightning quick with razor sharpness, while ours are geared more to pure brute cleaving force.

The best thing about killing zombies is that you don't have to feel guilty about it, and we took such pleasure out of carving up zombies with those swords.  It was like cutting into butter, and so very satisfying.  We didn't even need the guns anymore, these were more effective.

After getting our fill of slaughtering zombies, I lead us to the house with the car keys and we take off.  I don't even glance twice at the doomed bus picking up picking up survivors as it drives by us.  This time instead if hitting the zombies accosting the car in the road, we get out and chop them.

Then is straight to the shuttle for a space orgy!  I don't waste anytime in getting there because this time around I was able to save more people, a good deal of them attractive women.      

I think I might have had that dream a third time, still remembering both other instances of the dream.  That's why I only rated my recall a three even though it was fairly long.  It was hard to remember what happened in which dream.  Now I know how time travelers must feel.

----------


## Gez

Zombies and Zero G sex in one dream?
Brilliant  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

This was a WBTB

*The Skies*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10 
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm leaving Chunk's place after a large party his family always seems to be hosting in my dreams.  I get a growing feeling that something odd is taking place, which ends with me becoming lucid.

The DCs surrounding my are vying for my attention, which I find discracting, so I decide to fly away.  I attempt to just take off into flight, but nothing happens.  So I climb onto a picnic table and try to levitate, eyes towards the sky.

As I lock my eyes on my target above, I notice something strange happening in the sky, and as I try to focus on what's happening, the anomaly resolves it's self into a blanket of pink fireworks that covers the sky.

"I'm surprised we can see them so well from this end of the city" I say as large purple fireworks begin to go off against the blanket of pink ones.  I immediately look for my niece to see her reaction, since these are the first fireworks she's ever seen.

----------


## The Cusp

*Mission from God*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10 
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

This part isn't very clear, but I'm charged with a mission from *God* himself, which is to hunt down and *kill* some *rebel angels*.  I don't think much of this until I encounter my first pair of these angels.  It seems they've turned into perverts and are horny all the time, with a harem of earth girls at their disposal.

I can feel the hornyness radiating from the angels.  I know that it's supposed to be a feeling of rapture they produce, but it's somehow been twisted into something perverted.  This radiant energy doesn't have any effect on me, but the women are unable to resist it, and are just throwing themselves at the angels, who have their way with them.  I realize what crime the angels have committed, which was to rob the women of their *free will.*

The angels are magnificent to behold, and I can feel that they are ultra powerful.  I wonder what I'm supposed to do against powerful being like this, since I'm just a mere mortal.  As I wonder what to do, the angels recognize who I am, and what I've come here to to, and they are suddenly *afraid of me*.

My confidence bolstered by the angel's fear, I cut their fucking heads off with a *sword*.  Once they are dead, the feeling they were radiating goes away, but I can still sense other angels I have to kill loose on earth.  I follow that feeling looking for my next targets.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This dream is pretty long, so here is the short version.



That's actually a great idea. I'm going to start putting some "short version" captions for some of my entries that I know are just too long for some to read.  ::cooler::  Brilliant!





> *Mission from God*
> *Clarity*: 2/10
> *Importance*: 3/10 
> *Sleep*: Good
> *Sleep Position*: Unknown



Awesome dream. I love the way the angels were portrayed.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## The Cusp

My recall has been very good this last week, but my dreams have been rather mundane, so I haven't bothered to write many down.  One thing I will note is that they seem to obsess on one theme for extended periods of time lately, which I do not consider healthy.


*Girls*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 5/10 
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I have a red headed girlfriend, a mix of an ex and several other red heads I know, at standing at the door of her parents house.  We are going there for dinner, and she warns me that her father is very well off (Millionaire) and a very powerful, arrogant man.  We go inside, and her father is Arthur from Heroes.  

I wasn't expecting such a high class event, and I feel a little inadequate, both for my financial status, and even for the casual clothes I have on.  To make things even more embarasing, my parents come for dinner as well.  Her father does his best to make me feel like I'm not good enough for his daughter.  Plus there is a feeling that the girl and I are not as close as we should be, much like with my RL ex.

We get through the evening, then I take off to find my _other_ girlfriend, with the first one coming along with me.  I'm making a big deal about how I have to find her and speak to her.  We drive to her house, and she isn't there, when I realize how odd (awesome!)  that the girl I'm currently with doesn't mind that I'm obsessing over another girl like this.  If fact, neither girl minds that I'm seeing the other one at the same time, and I'm willing suddenly willing to forgive the distance I feel between us to keep this kick ass scenario going.

I finally find my other girl, who is much younger, and we snuggle and cuddle on the couch in front of my first girl, who still doesn't seem to mind.  I feel kind of bad I can have this kind of closeness with the one, but not the other, but not bad enough to stop.


Wed, dec 3, 2008
*Tacos!*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10 
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm at Pierre's and Anne-Maire's parents place, about to crash there for the night, when the ask me if I want anything to eat.  I jokingly say I want some tacos, and their parents serve us up a huge tray of tacos!  There is so much, I think it's a little overboard for a midnight snack, but tacos rule, so I chow down.

After the tacos, the parents bring us little plates that have twinkies with hotdog wieners on top.  It looks disgusting, but I don't want to be rude.  When I go to try it, it's no longer a hot dog on top, but a banana, and the twinkie is covered in icing.  It's still not that good, but I eat it to be polite.

A twinkie with a hot dog weiner is kind of the exact opposite of tacos, in a weird way.  I bought what I thought was a taco kit yesterday, but it turned out only to be the shells with no seasoning or salsa, so I had a major taco tease that day, and went to bed craving tacos.  And I've always craved Anne-Marie's taco... :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

*The Secret of Telekenisis*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 10/10 
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm in a dormitory or hotel, worried about a vaccum cleaner I have to return.  There are parts missing from it, and as I inspect it, there is a knock at the door.  I open it to find my deceased friend *Donald* and his sister, who is crying hysterically.  She's apparently upset over her vaccum, which contains a hair dryer inside that doesn't work.

Donald has thise rings inside his earlobes, stretching them in a really big holes, and his sister is looking incredibly hot.  His sister bawls uncontrolably, mad at me, and Donald starts talking tough with me, so I threaten to throw him down the stairs.  As Donald and I argue, his sister suddenly become kind of lucid, stops crying and says "That's really you're vaccum isn't it?"

The whole situation is just too weird, and it eventually dawns on my that I'm dreaming.  Right away, I start practicing my *visual control* theories, a mix of looking and concentrating my awareness outside of my body.  It works like a charm and is so easy.

I take control of the Donald DC and use him to mirror everything I do.  My body is covered in a white writhing goo like spiderman's black alien costume, and Donald's has tendrils of the stuff.  I'm in complete control of them, and get them to follow along behind me as I continue to practice this technique.

At one point, I visually zoom in on an object, and *focus* my *awareness* into a contentrated point right next to it.  The object moves as if it was pushed by my bundle or awareness.  I try again, and am able to push things around by doing this.  Next I try focusing my awareness underneath objects, and am able to levitate them with ease.  As I move stuff around by focusing my vision and awareness, the thought crosses my mind that this is how to perform *telekenisis* in *RL*.

I keep going about my experiments, doing things that I can hardly remember of make sense of now.  At some point, I mismanage my attention and end up waking myself up.

My mind is racing with the excitement of what I just did, yet I can still feel myself focusing my awareness while awake in the same manner I was doing in the dream.  The transition from sleep to wake was so smooth, I get the feeling I can do the reverse and focus myself back to sleep.  I quiet the chatter in my mind, and before long I'm back asleep, lucid and experimenting yet again.

The next time I wake, I can't control the rush of thoughts that fills my head, and just lie there contemplating what I just did.

It's about time I had a productive lucid.  I've been meaning to practice my visual control techniques for months now, but my lucids I've been able to remember have all be short and crappy lately.

I've been trying to get that telekenisis thing to work while awake today, but can't replicate the mindset I had during that dream.  The trick is to get your awareness focused outside of your body, instead of originating from inside of it.  I came across a seemingly related article about something similar before I left for work this morning:  http://www.livescience.com/strangene...-swapping.html

While looking for an appropriate image for this dream, I came across a lot of spoon bending images.  That's what I want to try next.  Instead of focusing my attention next to an object, I'll try to focus it _inside_ the object, to see if I can bend it or manipulate it.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment:  Indian Summer*
It the second week of September, and I'm back in my home home meeting up with some friends.  It's still sort of warm, and I concince the boys to go for a swim in the river.  As we get to the river, weird stuff starts  happening around us and with the water, so we never get to go swimming.

----------


## The Cusp

*Shit Disturbers*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10 
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm in my parents old house in *Petawawa*, when I hear a series of bangs outside.  When I look out the window, I see a kid of about 12 walking down the street setting off *firecrackers*.  The firecracker has a friend who is sneaking up my driveway to play Nikki* Nikki Nine Doors* on my house, and feeling a little prankish, I decide to go scare the shit out of the little bastard.  I turn on the lights before going to the door, which catches the attention of the firecracker kid, who tries to warn his friend.

I wait by the door, and as soon as I see the kid approaches, I throw it open, acting like I'm furious, and chase the kid down the driveway.  The kid stumbles into a snowbank and falls down in the snow.  I run up behind him and send shove him down the other side of the snowbank.  

It was such *fun* scaring that kid, I decide I'll scare the other one as well, who is now leaning against the corner of my house.  As I get close, I see the guy is wearing a *Michael Myers mask*, and has several large *axes* with him.  I think better of messing with this guy, and do my best to avoid him as I head back inside.  The maniac chases after me.

Inside the house, I see my brother holding an *axe* with a telescopic metal handle, and I grab it from him and turn to face my attacker.  The masked psycho now has a samurai sword, and we clash for a bit.  The superior weight of my axe eventually knocks the *sword* out of my opponents hands, who then reaches into his coat and pulls out a large *throwing knife*.

I stand ready for him to throw it, planning on deflecting it with my axe.  "You can't win!" I tell the guy, "You get one shot, which won't kill me, and then I'm going to destroy you with this axe."  I keep trying to convince the guy to put down his weapon, and he eventually does.  


I have no control over the heat, so I layed in bed for warmth as I was listening to Coast to Coast AM.  Got so comfy, I kept drifting off into sleep, but could hear the radio program the whole time, so I didn't miss a word of it.  Weird

*Radio Play*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10 
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I start off in my grandmother's house, with the radio coming from some other room or the television set.  I'm in the basement and see a pile of my clothes folded on the couch.  I go through them and see a version of a concert shirt I used to have, this one larger and brand new.  I figure my uncle's clothes must have got mixed in with mine.

I leave go to a house my parents just bought in the dream.  I have to bus there, and when I get off the bus, I can't remember where it is.  I still have the radio program playing on my Ipod.  I try to orient myself, and recognize some familiar landmarks and find the right house.

I go inside, and Coast to Coast is blaring on a radio.  I wonder what it's doing on with nobody home.  As I wonder, a young black girl walks through the kitchen with muddy boots, tracking slush all over.  She lives in another section of the house, and can only get to her place by cutting through ours, much like previous dreams I've had of that house.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Collective O.B.E.*

People start leaving thier bodies, and and these ghotly spirit things fly around, pulling more people out of thier bodies.  These spirit things swarm around me in a cluster, and I too leave my body, flying around with them.

----------


## The Cusp

It is so cold in my apartment, I don't get out of bed anymore to take notes of my dreams.  Too bad, because this was an interesting dream, but all that's left of it now is a fragment

*Fragment: Cactus People*

I'm walking along when I'm confronted with a family of cactus people, wearing cowboy hats and aiming old western style pistols at me.  I'm able to look at them and cause them to change.  As I look in this manner, I can see different possibilites or probabilities, and am able to select whatever one I want.  I settle on a normal family, make the change permanent.  The danger gone, I continue on my way.

There was a good plot I can't remember, where I was using this power of change.

 While a family of cowboy cactus people may seem random, I;ve been watching old Clint Eastwood movies they play on Saturdays, which pretty much explains it.

----------


## The Cusp

I watched Cloverfield (so-so), followed by the movie The Number 23 with Jim Carrey (awsome!).  Mix them together in the dream blender and you get... 

*Fragment: Monster Math* (2 divided by 3 = .666)

I'm haunted (hunted?) but the evil number 23.  It's friggin' everywhere I look, sings, liscence plates, people's T-shirts, newspapers, everywhere!  What's more there are hidden 23's too, every series of numbers I find adds up to 23, like telephone numbers.  And even names and words, when assinged a numerical value (a=1, z=24) add up to 23.

As the number 23 reaches a critical density around me, demons and/or little monsters begin to appear.  

 There was too much math in that dream for proper recall.  I really loved that movie The Number 23.  The concept is actually real, and there are people just obssesed with the number 23, and they see it everywhere, in everything.  You gotta see that movie!

----------


## The Cusp

I was up too late again last night, and slept in.  No time for recall at all, but woke with this image.

*Fragment: Singled Out*

I see the television version of Sarah Connor standing on a grassy hill, arm outstretched pointing at me and staring silently.  

Ok, she was fully clothed in the dream.  I just couldn't pass up a good picture!

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Regular Chat

Words highlighted in* BOLD* are to help me tell what the dream is about at a glance.
Purple text indicates the main elements I was focused on in the dream, which shape everything that is to come.

*Fragment: Back to School*
I board the *schoolbus* with my friend *Steele*.  It's his bus, going to his school, not mine.  But I have my schoolbag and books, and it seems I'm attending Steele's school.  I find that odd, and wonder what I'm doing going to that school, and how it happened.

Before I have too much time to think about it, some of the guys I know begin teasing me and yelling out my last name.  I take my seat and laugh it off.  We arrive at *school*, I get out, and run into all kinds of people who are surprised to see me there.  I chat with people I know, mostly girls.

I suspect questioning the dream like that mean I'm close to getting lucid.

----------


## The Cusp

*Absolute Power*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm at the Chunk family party that is always raging in my dreams.  There is this skinny blond girl who is really into me.  She's so sincere, it's kinda cute, and I figure what the hell. (Actually she was in the movie spiderman.  Spiderman's landlord's daughter)

Once I'm with her, I begin to see flashes of a scene with my loud, angry police chief boss who apparently can only communicate by yelling. (The police chief from the movie Last Action Hero).  The girl knows the secret to a very powerful weapon or device, and it's my job to find out what it is and how it works for the military.

I get the girl to show me what the device is, which is easy because she'll do anything for me.  It's a small device consisting of very few pieces.  A small, upright metal plate attached to another small metal piece by a magnet in the middle.  There are two interconnecting circles which serve as the interface.  By focusing on them, they grow and I am able to expand or shrink the device's range of effect.

As I toy with the devices on the floor, I realize how powerful they are.  They could blow up the planet, even the universe if they fell into the wrong hands.  Yet they still offer pinpoint control, and seem capable of changing reality.  There is no way I'm going to let anyone have a weapon like this, so I resolve to use the devices to make sure nobody else get either them or the girl.

Of course my loud mouthed police chief boss doesn't like that, and sends all his forces, after the girl and I.  Not to mention the military is after us, as well as several villains and terrorists.  Everyone wants this device, what they consider a weapon, for themselves.  Just the thought of someone else possessing it is too big of a risk, which is why I want to keep it.

I defeat all my adversaries with ease, and it's not long before they realize there is nothing they can do and give up, writing off the device as a lost cause.

I was exhibiting behavior in that dream that was very lucid.  I actually thought it was at first, until I was able to recall a little more of it.  That device granted the same control as a lucid dream, and I was pretty much ignoring my enemies into oblivion.  The only reason it wasn't lucid was because I held onto the plot line about the device and protecting the girl.

----------


## The Cusp

*Jail Break!*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in a compound that is sometimes a school, sometimes a prison for juvenile delinquents.  I gather with several of my school chums in a courtyard, and we decide to escape.

I start by trying to use time powers, sending my friends back in time to a point that will help us in our current situation.  But I screw it up somehow, and instead a double of the person I'm trying to send appears next to them in our current time frame.  I keep trying and end up with several copies of everyone.

We climb onto the room, which was a lot higher than it looked, drop down to the street, and run for safetey.

Feeling trapped at my job.  I think I'll take the day off!

----------


## The Cusp

Had a lucid last night, but I can't remember what I was doing in it.  Too many  little fragments keep flooding it out.


*Body Dumping*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm in my *parents old house* and I enter the bathroom.  On the counter I find a *dead body*, ground up finely like hamburger *meat*.  I want to get rid of the evidence, so I run the water and wash the ground up meat down the sink.  The sink gets clogged now and then, so I have to break up the clog with a fork.

As I work, my *brother* tosses a hunk of *flesh* into the sink that won't fit down the *drain*.  I look over to find him standing in the doorway with a dead body of his own.  He's in the process of *carving it up* with a steak *knife*, dropping large hunks of skin and *blood* onto the carpet.

I give my brother crap, first for doing that on the carpet which is leaving blood stains, then for clogging the sink with his chunky pieces of flesh.  "But you're doing it!" he protests, to which I answer 'Yeah, but mines already ground up!".  I'm about to suggest he do it in the bathtub, but then I think it's too messy, and tell him to go to the wash basin downstairs.

I know we have two other whole bodies in the basement we need to get rid of, and I wonder how we're going to do it.  Grinding them up like my brother is doing is just too much work.  My bro drags the corpse off to the basement and I follow along behind, cringing at the blood stain evidence he's leaving all over the carpet.

As we get to the stairs, we see my *parents* in the driveway.  We drop the body and go out to see them, only to find an aunt also walking up the driveway.  My parents have some *KFC*, and begin to set it up on the picnic table out back.

I washed out a pot that had spaghetti sauce in it last night.  There was a bit of hamburger meat stuck to the bottom that got caught in the drain, which I had to break it up with a fork.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Thrash the Pool*

I'm in Petawawa, and head down to the whirlpool for a swim.  As I approach it along the rocky bank, I see the whirlpool is jammed packed with kids.  I'm thrilled it see the place so busy, but there are so many kids, I'm going to have a hard time squeezing in.  The kids are wrestling everywhere and throwing people out of the pool, and also wrestling on the rest rocks, large random rocks in the middle of strong currents.  The physics of the river aren't quite right, and I'm a little jealous to see these kids doing things I haven't done or thought of doing.

I'm actually starting to find images of my actual swimming holes to go along with these dreams.  The whirlpool is just up river a few feet from that picture.  Those rapids are what you face if you get thrown out and sucked down.  Wrestling and throwing people out of the safe spots can send you into one of the worst mixes of strong currents and large rocks that river has to offer.



*Fragment: Green Energy Wall*

I'm standing at the foot of a giant green energy wall that is floating in the air.  It's a rectangle about the size of a 10 story building.  The green energy looks like a mix of worm tracks and braille. I switch to another energy wall that is 90 degrees to the first one.  



*Fragment: Dealing with DCs*

I'm punking a group of DC who are getting in my way in a very callous manner.  They way I'm treating them and the things I'm doing to them would seem downright mean if it wasn't for the fact that they weren't real.  Getting rid of these hapless DCs is like shooting fish in a barrel, and I take a little too much pleasure in doing it.

I know I was lucid in that one because of the way I treated the DCs.  I could never be that mean or thoghtless if I thought it was the least bit real.

----------


## The Cusp

Been off all week, which has been messing up my sleep.

My recall has been good, but my dreams have been dull.  I've been noticing how the thought I have as I lay in bed influence the first half of the night in my dreams.  Now I just have to focus on my lucid goals instead of tower defense games.


*Fragment:  Sleep Over*
I've spent the night in an apartment belonging to some friends.  I'm getting dressed, when a guy I know starts mouthing off to me and threatening me.  The guy is half my size, so I ignore him at first, but he just won't let up.  I tell the guy I'm going to beat him if he's dumb enough to try anything.

They guy leaves, I think I'm alone, still getting changed, when a girl comes out of the bathroom having just taken a shower.  We're both naked, she's surprised to see me, and tells me to close the door at least.  I do, then notice her clothes strewn on the floor.  I notice some sexy panties with her dirty clothes, and pick them up to inspect them.

*
Fragment:  Head Pounding*
I'm walking out of a house when my dead friend *Donald* begins to accost me.  It's not long before we get into a fist fight.  Donald comes at me with an impressive volley of fast punches, like a martial arts master.  It happened so fast that I can't even tell where he hit me.  My punches are much slower, but very solid.  I can feel my knuckles connecting with his cheek and jaw bones.  Once he starts to go limp, I grab him by the head and bash his head into the door a few times.

----------


## The Cusp

Was up way too late watching an animated Batman movie on tv, Batman: Gotham Knight.  It was awesome.  I was hoping it would give me good dreams, but I slept in and didn't have time for recall this morning.
*
Fragment:  Totals*
I'm working with my parents in their old store.  We all gather around the cash and count up the money, after which my father declares "That's 30 hours for the day!"

Back to work today.  I'm curious to see how many hours I'll end up with at the end of the pay week.  The way it's going so far, it probably will be around 30 hours.

----------


## The Cusp

I woke up with the sentence "I hope that glue holds his flesh together" going through me head from a dream.  But other dreams pushed that one out of my memory.  Had a lot of good dreams last night, but they all came at once, not sure what's what.

*
Fragment:  Chopper*
I'm in a living room looking out a large glass window, when a tiny little helicopter begins to fly around right outside the window.  It's about the size of a moped, and I say "That is the coolest thing I've ever seen!".

As I watch, the copter turns to face the window, then opens up fire with a pair of dual machine guns mounted on the front.  Glass sprays everywhere, and I drop flat on the ground.  "Get down!" I yell at the other people in the house.

We crawl away from the helicopter fire, and make it outside.  The skies are filled with military attack vehicles.  There are so many, I'm surprised they are able to fly around with out colliding.


*
Fragment: Defiance*
I'm in my high school english class, and start to get into it with my English teacher Mr Briand.  I'm merciless in cutting him apart verbally, and either storm out or get thrown out.  The principal finds me and confronts me about my behavior, and I tell him I'll change schools rather than go back into that man's class.

Back to work today. I'm curious to see how many hours I'll end up with at the end of the pay week. The way it's going so far, it probably will be around 30 hours.

----------


## The Cusp

Finally recovered from the holidays and got caught up on my sleep.  New year's should screw that up!

*Practice for the End of the World*
*Clarity*: 1/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
It's total chaos, the end of the world.  I'm lucid and using my abilities to help people.  I lose lucidity several time, but the dream keeps bringing me back to lucidity, like it's an essential part of the plot.  It wasn't me realizing I was lucid, but the dream plot it's self that kept making me lucid.  Which I find very odd.

I get the impression that my dream is forcing me to practice for the real thing.  I even start to remember past lucids of a similar nature, all of which seem to be geared towards training me to hold back the chaos at the end of days.  I'm not alone in my efforts, there are others who stand against the coming darkness.

This dream spanned most of the night.  I woke up several times, only to drift back into the same dream.  I usually try to ignore dream plots, since they interfere with my lucidity, but I almost believed this one.  At the very least it was great practice for control.

----------


## Phantasos

> It's total chaos, the end of the world.  I'm lucid and using my abilities to help people.



How you were helping them?

----------


## The Cusp

> How you were helping them?



That's a good question.  The way I control my dreams these days doesn't make for a good descriptive narative.  I suppose I was saving people, stalling or preventing disasters and stuff.



*Goblins*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

The entire world seems to be *deserted* but for me, and I wander through the empty city.  Cars clog the streets like the people just abandoned them there.  Eventually I run into another person, a pretty girl.  We come to the conclusion that we're just *out of phase* with the rest of the population, and that we should synch up again shortly.  We then basically start looting stuff while we wait to synch back up with the rest of the world.

As we pillage the city, we're *attacked* by a pair of *goblins*.  They have olive brown skin, stand about 5 feet tall, and are dressed in red uniforms.  The girl who was with me is now a guy who just happens to have a pistol, and he blows away the goblins.

The dead goblins now give me a clue as to what happened to everybody, and we switch to survival mode, trying to gather up as much *food* as possible.  We grab an empty car and drive down to a strip of stores, including a restaurant and a corner store.  I figure the stuff in the restaurant will have gone bad by now, but the corner store should have lots of preserved food.

As we approach the store, I notice the abandoned cars are packed with supplies, and I wonder why nobody took them when they left.  I open one car and start picking through what's there to see what's still good, as there is some take out boxes that have clearly gone bad.  

As I go through the car, a police car pulls up and a cop gets out.  I'm thrilled to see another survivor, and hope he can tell me what happened to everyone.  Instead, the cop shakes his head, gives me crap for picking through the cars and says "Can't you make a living like everyone else?".  He looks disgusted, hops back in the car and drives away.

When I turn back to my buddy, there are two red uniformed goblins sneaking up behind him, one holding a pistol.  "Shoot them!!!" I yell at him, but the idiot just stands then nonchalantly with his back turned.  The goblins, walk up behind him, walk past him, then turn and shoot.  The *bullet* plops out of the gun like a lead balloon, only traveling a couple of feet before thudding onto the ground.  The goblins keep moving and are gone.

I sit down in the car which become some sort of *shuttle* craft, which is damaged and has left us marooned on this dead planet.  One of the crew says they detect an earth shuttle, and out the window I can see a small jet in the ditch.  Whatever room we're in mechanically zooms closer to the jet, and I get out to check out the *wreckage*.

As I part the ditch weeds to get closer, there are all kinds of *bugs*.  Still not knowing what happened to all the people on this planet, I'm suddenly aware that I likely have no immunities to the things on this planet, and one bite from one of those bugs could likely kill me.  I start complaining out loud about a stupid alien planet with stupid bugs...

We all check out the jet.  I want to salvage just the engine, but some of the others thing we can fit the whole thing inside our ship and fix it.  I'm up for it if we can get it in, which is going to be tough.

----------


## The Cusp

Had a short lucid last night where I found myself in a Tower Defense game with busted logic, and controls that didn't work.  My lucidity didn't last long and I didn't do much with it.


*Jurassic Snack*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown


There are big honkin' carnivorous* dinosaurs* roaming the city.  Some guy and I are hiding, avoiding and sneaking around them.  It seems the people have gotten used to dinosaurs in the city, and luckily they aren't too bright.  Once we learn their behavior, they are fairly easy to trick.

We hide in an overpass, narrowly avoiding the jaws of a big T-rex type of dinosaur.  We come out the other side, but the dinosaur had trouble getting around the overpass.  I walk away from it backwards, watching it carefully to make sure it doesn't make it over somehow.  

In my peripheral vision, I see the guy next to me get snatched up in a giant set of *snapping jaws*.  He was just *swallowed whole* in one bite.  I look around in shock, but the new dinosaur seems to have had it's fill and ignores me.  I'm not surprised at the guy's fate in the least, as he was way too overconfident in dealing with those things, like it was just a part of his regular daily routine.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Basket Brawl*
A group of children are playing basketball, when a young blonde girl with glasses takes over.  The previous instructor was all about having fun, but this chick is hardcore competitive.  She benches the kids who suck, and is very strict.

The gym wall is covered with children's art, all badly cut out and messily painted.  One of the benched kids is hiding against the wall, camouflaged with the same paint and construction paper.   As a kid runs up to make a basket, the camouflaged kid jumps out and knocks the kid with the ball down.

The coach looks at the kid who was hiding and says "I'm supposed to believe you're the post holding up the net?"  and the kid says "Can a post tackle people?"
*
Party Crasher*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I walk up to a house where where there is a *party* happening.  As I knock on the door, I have a *bad feeling* I'm not supposed to be here.  Once inside, the first thing I see are a group of guys.  They take one look at me and begin to *harass me*.  I completely ignore their comments, then go sit with them to make it look like they don't bother me.  My bravado pays off, and they leave me alone for the moment.

As I sit there, a tension begins to grow, and I begin to feel awkward.  I figure I had better say something, so I ask their leader if I can find any *weed* around here.  He looks to the basement stairs, then back at me and say "Yeah, but if you want to buy alot."

"What's alot?" I ask, to which he replies 2 ounces.  I tell him that's too much for me, then he gets mad and says I shouldn't have come in here asking for weed in a threatening tone.  One of his goons begins to* slash* at me with a *knife*, which I keep dodging with counterattacking.  I don't wan't the whole gang to jump me.

I grow tired of dancing with the knife boy, so I finally take him out.   When I do, the leader pulls out a* handgun*  and comes after me.  I fall back into a bedroom as he* shoots* at me, bullets tearing into the door.  I get the door shut and am surprised the bullets didn't pass all the way through the door.

The bedroom I'm in happens to be mine, and I grab my throwing knives.  There are more of them than I actually own, along with a* machetee*.  *Throwing knife* at the ready, I throw open the door.  The gunman is right there, but his pistol isn't pointed at me. 

As he raises the gun I slash him across the chest with the machetee, which is covered in little prongs and* hooks*.  It tears away patches of his shirt and flesh.  Every time he tries to point the gun at me, I rip into his chest with my crazy machetee.  Eventually I just *rip out his throat* with my brutal weapon.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Afraid of Balloons*
I walk through an underpass with some guy, and when we come out the other side, we see some enormous balloons filling the sky, shaped in a sort of lattice work.  There are about 5-6 of them, one main one and a couple of relatively smaller ones.  

The balloons are so big, bigger than a city, they are mind boggling.  Plus they don't seem to serve any purpose.  I figure there is no way it could be man made, simply because it's so big!  It's gotta be alien, and up to no good!  So I start to run, but there is no direction I can go to get away, the balloons are over top of me and extend for miles.  Instead I find the deepest underground structure I can to hide out in.

----------


## The Cusp

Stayed up late to watch an animated Hellboy movie...



*Fragment: Hellboy*
I'm Hellboy, and fighting all kinds of demonish things.  I'm wondering about polarities, and how this works, since the demons are evil and I'm hell boy.  Can you fight evil with evil?  Well apparently you can, because when I smash those demons with my rock fist, it's like they are repelled by an explosive magnetic force.  Lots of fun!

----------


## The Cusp

*Ketamine*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm at a *house party* and run into *Duncan*.  We go out into the street, and a bunch of *gang* looking guys are making me *nervous*.  They are all young and skinny, and don't seem to be paying us any attention, but I keep an eye on them ready for trouble.

Duncan pull out a long skinny *joint*, and tells me it's laced with* Ketamine*.  I don't want any at first, but Duncan talks me into trying it.  As he sparks it up, all the guys around us are now very young teenagers, and I feel a little *out of place*.  

After smoking the joint, I feel a little off kilter.  My *balance* is way off, and my reflexes are slow.  I wouldn't want to get into a fight with those gang members now.  I was fairly confident they were nothing I couldn't handle, but now it's another story.  Luckily, all the bad asses seem to be as out of it as I am.

Two hot girls walk down the street, dressed like sluts.  I think they might be *prostitutes* at first, but they are too young.  Another hot young slut is standing at the bus stop.  At first I think she's waiting for the bus, but the way she's standing there says hooker. 

Saw a cop show yesterday where all these gang guys got into the biggest brawl.  It was brutal.
The other influence was someone who tried to get me to try ketamine a couple of weeks ago.  I never did, but he claimed it induced an OBE kind of state, which piqued my curiosity.

----------


## The Cusp

*Gun Game*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm *running* along rooftops at night holding a very long *rifle*.  My brother and friends are hunting each other in a sort of *video game*, and I'm searching for *powerups*.  I've played this game enough to know where they all are.

As I run from roof to roof, I hear my *brother* call out to me.  I've been spotted, and am an open target up here on the roof.  I jump off the house I'm on between the house and another wall, bracing my feet on either wall to slow my descent.  As I fall, I hear my brother's laughter directly underneath me, and point my rifle into the darkness below.  Only I keep *falling*, long after I should have hit the ground.

The sudden paradox throws me for a loop, and I wonder how far down this goes.  Eventually, I'm falling fast enough to break my legs, and just as I worry about that, I land on the ground with no problems at all.  I figure it's just because it's a video game.

There is no sign of my brother, and I'm standing in a dark forest.  I spot a white symbol on the ground, the power up I was seeking, and run right through the middle of it.  I'm still feeling woozy from that crazy fall, which causes me to wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

I didn't recall specific dream details last night, but rather an overview of the general theme for all my dreams, or at least several dreams in a row.  Was to cold to take notes, and I don't recall the exact themes, but I do remember that they were all clearly related to each other. 

Each succeeding dream was a direct result of the previous dream's theme.  For instance, one dream was about really old people, and the next one was about dead bodies, and the next one was about police searching for killers.  

Then a few nights ago, I noticed how my early dreams were formed by what I was thinking as I fell asleep.  

Put those two together observations together, and you get a long unbroken chain that starts with what I was thinking in bed and links every single dream that follows!

So what I focus on before sleep is a very important step to set up my dreams.  It pretty much dictates everything that's going to happen in my dreams for that night.  At least for normal dreaming.  I think lucids would break that type of chain.

----------


## The Cusp

Another overview of my dreams from last night.  Had a bunch in a row, all with the same story, or continuing the same story.  Was about Battlestar Galactica, which I've never really gotten into, but I watched a few episodes yesterday.

*Frakking Cylons*

Had about 5 dreams in a row that all followed the same plot.  In the war between Cylons and Humans, one side or the other would capture some prisoners.  As mush as they wanted to kill them, they got orders from higher up to keep them alive for whatever reason.  Through interrogation and just talking to them, both sides slowly discover that for any attacks against them, the perpetrators had no choice in the matter.  The way events unfolded left them with only one course of action, there were no other options.  I get the feeling the people giving orders were planning for this to happen, a scheme to uncover the truth and perhaps forge a peace.

One dream is in the human camp, the next the cylon camp, and back and forth.  Eventually both sides discover the whole story, that the war was inevitable, yet neither side wanted it to happen.  They just had no choice in the matter.

But now, knowing what happened, both sides have free will in the matter for the very first time.  They can either forgive and forget, or choose to continue fighting.  Not an easy decision, since both sides would have to agree to peace.  That would require trust, which is in short supply.

----------


## The Cusp

*Professor X*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

*Super powered mutants* are on the *attack*, using a variety of special abilities.  I'm Professor X of the X-men, or at least I have his *psi abilities*.  I put my finers to my temples and my* awareness* first implodes into my head before exploding back outwards, encompassing everything.  I'm aware of every little thing, every person, every action, but I can't seem to do anything other than be aware of it.

I figure I'm just spread out too much, and need to *focus* more directly on things.  I reign in my awareness, and focus it like a stare on a troublesome mutant.  My concentrated gaze deactivates mutant abilities, and also pushes or pulls the objects I'm focused on.

It occurs to my that this is a exactly like my style of visual dream control, which of course means I'm dreaming!  I keep practicing how I look at things, both going with the plot or ignoring it at my convinience.  The control of the dream and changes I'm causing are so drastic, it's not long before the whole dream disintegrates and I wake up.

Watched the third X-men movie before bed.   Was too lazy to take notes on that dream, so trying to hang onto it's memory all night caused a bunch of similar dreams, which makes them all hard to remember.

----------


## The Cusp

*Front Line*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

I'm in a *bunker* with a group of men, and we're being given weapons, hand *guns* and rifles.  I get my pistol and look down the length of a grassy field to see who we're fighting.  At the far end is a the base of a small dirt cliff about 8 feet tall. I can see our side, dressed in red uniforms, lining up and and taking cover along the *cliff*, guns aimed and at the ready.

I can't quite see over the cliff, the enemy beyond, so I approach it.  The closer I get, the more I can see over the edge.  As I get closer, I begin to *levitate* to better see over the ledge, but it's not until I'm a few feet from the cliff that I see the *invading army*, already right at the cliff but a few feet away from me!!!.  Dressed in blue, their ranks are thick with *tanks, helicopters*, and soldiers.  I stop levitating because it makes me a sitting duck.  Our side is badly *outnumbered* and outclassed, and hasn't even had time to organize a proper defense.

A row of blue soldiers breaches the cliff, and hop down holding huge rectangular metal *riot shields and gatling guns*.   They begin to mow down our soldiers, who drop like flies.  I fire off a few useless shots from my inadequate hand gun, then turn and run.

As I *run* back towards the bunker, I see a small group of our soldiers running at me (the enemy behind me).  There are guys from high school, including *Seabert*, and I don't want them to think I'm a coward, so I turn to join them as they run by.  As my group of soldiers charges, we leave *Allin* behind, standing there miserably.  He's a fighter pilot, and looks glum because he knows he's going out on a suicide mission.  Our side doesn't stand a chance.

My fellow troops around me are all cut down mercilessly by the gatling guns, and I take cover behind a small pile of their bodies.  There are only a handful of survivors on my side, and the bunker is still a long way off across a wide open field with no cover.  There is no way I'm going to make it.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Lost Again*
Had a long confusing Lost based dream.  Some guy would bring us somewhere, erase our memories, implant new ones, the let us go.  That happened a few times I think.  Hard to tell when my memory kept getting erased.

----------


## The Cusp

*Colossal*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
A *giant* suddenly appears in the city, with a spectral woman standing on it's bald head, looking like a zombie fairy.  The giant follows the woman commands, which are to destroy.  They also happen to be looking for me in particular.

The streets are flooded with people fleeing.  The giant lumbers down the street between the buildings, stripping the flesh from people's bones in one bit, leaving gory skeletal remains behind.

I tell my group to duck into a building, and we hide in a parking garage.  As the giant's booming footsteps draw closer, some water pipes burst in the ceiling.  Water pools on the ground and begins to flood our hiding place

----------


## The Cusp

I'm not really sure if this one counts as a lucid or not.  I've recently convinced myself that reality is nothing but a dream.  So in a dream last night, I didn't get lucid by realizing it was a dream.  I still thought it was the real world, but thought that reality was a dream in the dream... 

*Just like lucid dreaming*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI either remember, or come to the realization that the real world is just a dream.  I've got a bunch of people breathing down my neck, so use my emotional control technique on them, radiating strong emotions as I talk.

My focus lately had been understanding different methods of focusing awareness, and I make the distinction between talking to groups of people while doing my emotion thing, and talking to people one on one.

After getting the DCs under control, I convince a couple of the women to have sex with me.  They stuff I say to them isn't even important, as I keep breaking into mismatched monologues that just don't fit together, each charged with strong emotion.


*Fragment: Dry Spell*
2 friends and I approach a stretch of river along the highway that only exists in my dreams.  I'm remembering all the other dreams as if they are real memories, the patch of weed, the islands...  We approach what looks to be the water's edge, but there is just funny looking grass where the water should be.  We can actually walk right out to what were once islands, which I find pretty cool.

On the way out, I'm a little surprised to find the river bottom so devoid of... well, anything.  It's made of large flat stones put together like a wall.  The entire river bottom is man made.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Ugly Jim*
Some guy with a *gun* is holding a bunch of people *hostage*.  He pulls up some girl, holds the gun on her, tells her she can only look through here mittens, and lets her go.

The girl goes to her house, pulls out some home made mittens made from ratty old sweaters, and puts them on while crying.  She starts peering through the wrist hole of her mittens, sobbing uncontrolably.

I was an observer up until this point, but her sadness pulls my into the dream personally, where I hold the girl and try to comfort her.  She calms down and says "Thanks Ugly Jim", and I'm so surprised by the nickname, I push her away for a moment and look at her funny.

This village may be small, but there is no way I'm the ugliest guy here!  I stop worrying about the nickname and pull her close again.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Regular Chat

*Fragment: Winter Boating*
My family and I board our old boat, and set out on the river in the middle of the winter.  There are huge tracts of frozen water, and we drift out into the middle of it before trying to start our engine, which has me worried in case it won't start.

The boat starts no problem, and we plow through the ice as well.

My car hasn't been starting in the cold, and went to my parents for pie last night.


Sunday, Jan 24, 2008
*Fragment: Ugly Jim*
I'm in my english class, arguing with my teacher Mr. B.  I'm really letting him have it, yelling that he married a 17 year old girl when he was in his 30's, and that he should never have been allowed to be a teacher.

While the dream was about my teacher, it felt like my friend whom I was arguing with over the weekend.  I nerer realized it until that drea, but he's just as stubborn as my teacher was.  They have a lot in common.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fucked in the Head*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm looking at the inside of my *skull*, which is hollow but for rectangular chunks of *brain* scattered about, each one a little smaller than a deck of cards.  There is one pile of brain squares on either side of my empty head.I realize I'm dreaming.  The brain pieces are all different colors and textures.  Some are bright and shiny new, some are dull and beat up.  There is a bright blue one *floating* in the middle of the right side of my skull cavity, sort of metallic and glowy.

So I stick my *penis* inside my mostly empty skull, and begin poking and turning over the various pieces of brain jumbled together in the bottom of my skull.  As I'm poking around in there, I bump my penis against the floating brain chunk, and my penis begins to float in the air as well, weightless!

I stop dicking around for reasons that are unclear.  I think I wanted to leave it like that to freak people out or something.  Anyways, next* Xox* is there, peering into the skull.  Either she films what's inside it, or I film her inspecting what's inside. 

Sticking your penis inside your own head may seem like a strange thing to do, but all you guys know you'd do it if you could only reach.

Actually, last night I was contemplating the fact that the penis is actually a magic wand of sorts.  The whold RL is a dream thing has allowed me to understand how every single type of RL magic works, and what they all have in common is that they focus your attention in a certain way.  Everything from voodoo (dolls and fetishes) to finding water with a Y-shaped stick.

Magic wands don't channel mystical energies, they focus awareness.  People still use wands for this purpose today, say a teacher using a pointer stick on a black board.  Which got me thinking that the penis works in the same manner.  (Hey baby, my penis is magical!)

Xox showed up in the dream because ESP type magic is the only one I'm having trouble explaining (it fits, but the focus methods are unclear), and I was thinking over the remote viewing dream shareing experiments I did with Xox.

----------


## The Cusp

I have had a ton of lucids the past three night, and my level of dream control is reaching new heights.  Unfortunately, my style of control doesn't make for a good narrative, but damn it's effective!

Got some good tips for dream control by studying real world magic.  If life is a dream, then RL magic is a method of dream control. Been writing an article explaining it, should be done sometime this week.

----------


## Phantasos

That would be interesting. After all, mages, shamans and mystics used LD for centuries, so their experience is enormous, and there are a lot of tricks and techs we can use. Personally, I am researching shamanic techs for now, as they lucid dreamed since prehistoric times.

----------


## The Cusp

I agree with you there.  From Castaneda's books, shamanism seems to be all about dealing with awareness, which is the ultimate way to control your dreams.  I would say that is the only kind of magic that can exist.

But every other kind of magic focuses your awareness in some way as well, and if you look at them all from that perspective, it's very clear that's what they are doing in some way.

----------


## The Cusp

*Super Balls*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in the *school* with *Jason*, who goes outside, and I follow him out.  Jason is walking across the parking lot with some girl, but the main thing that grabs my attention is a blue super ball on the ground.  Super balls rule!

I'm so excited by my super ball find, that I start to find more of them on the ground.  Then I find one single large super ball, and several more small ones.  I gather them all up, and ready to throw them, pick my buddy Jason as a target.  I launch all my super balls in his direction, which rain down around him, bouncind like crazy.  He laughs in surprise and yells out "Super balls!!!!!"

Jason grabs what balls he can catch and throws them back at me, and I scramble to throw them back at him.  I'm constantly finding super balls everywhere along the parking lot.

I just love it when I find a super ball on the ground.  I get really excited, and have to bounce it around until I lose it.  Or bring it home and toss it off my balcony.  Super balls rule!


*Dream Control*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownSome DC is getting in my face, and I decide to take care of him.  I *stare* at something on the ground until it *multiplies*, becoming more complex and growing.  Before long there is a huge pile of crap on the ground.

To reach me, the DC has to go through the pile of stuff.  He looks down at it while walking through it, but quickly turns his attention back to me.  I begin to radiate *dark emotion*, and stare once again at the pile of stuff on the ground.  The pile becomes dark as well in response to me my emotions, with little shadow things crawling around in it.  The little critters attack the DC, and he's forced to deal with them, completely forgetting about me. 

Obstacle overcome, I continue on my way.

----------


## The Cusp

Having trouble sleeping, I've been tossing and turning until 3-4 every night.


*Control Deck*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm in a bad situation, held captive against my will and being forced to comply.
My captor, who is up to no good, makes me draw a card from a deck of Magic the Gathering cards.  As soon as I look at my card, a red one, all the DCs around me begin respond and react to the theme of my card.  They become violent and begin to fight each other.

That wide sweeping effect tips me off to the fact that I'm dreaming, and since the cards seem like a good way to control DCs, I go with it to get out of my current predicament.

I draw card after card, holding them up in the air like a bad Yugi-Oh cartoon.  Each time, the DCs respond to the theme of the card.  Since I'm drawing them randomly, not every card I pull is immediately useful, so I keep a hand full of cards, and only select the ones that work in my current situation.


*Fragment: Eagle*
I have a magical eagle sitting on my arm.  In my other hand, I have a claw made from metal and two eagle talons.  When I touch my claw to the real eagle's talons, it's able to communicate with me.  The bird relays me instructions to carry out it's plans.  I can feel how powerful this creature is, and I wonder why it even needs me.


*Fragment: Second Wind*
I'm watching myself lie on the ground, outside in the dark.  I'm completely drained and beat, mentally and physically.  I don't even have the strength to pick myself up off the ground, and lie there struggling helplessly. 

From behind, this dark column of darkness makes it's way towards me like a twisting tornado, only without the wind.  It's evil and sentient.  The dark swirling mass stops right beside me, and reaches out to envellop me.  I wonder why it's even bothering, since I'm so broken, there is nothing more it could possibly to to me that I would care about.

But the dark mass pulls me up off the ground, then enters into my body, making me whole again.  I can feel the evil coursing through me, making me strong.


*Fragment: Back to Work*
I run into the guys from work, and the boss sends me off to work.  As we drive to our job, the new guy asks "I thought you quit?".  "I did", I tell him, "just goes to show you how fucked up this company is.  Then I comment on how the customer probably won't like seeing me on the job since I threw a fit in his house when I did quit.

We get to the job and start working.  I'm amazed how good my partner is to work with after I told him off.  I figure he realized I was right, and is making an effort to be less of an asshole.  His hair is a little different as well, kind of bleach blond orangish, with less hair on top in a horseshoe pattern.   I figure he finally decided to look and act his age.

----------


## EmilySian

wow that is a really really cool dream with the eagle! Why can't I have dreams like that, i've always wanted to communicate with animals in my dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

It wasn't that great talking to animals.  I didn't describe that dream that well.  The eagle was evil and wanted to destroy the world or something.  It was making me help it, I didn't want to!

*Fragment: Dream Sign
*Some poor DC does something to piss me off, and I loose it, get mad and stomp towards him to kick his ass.  Almost immediately, all the other DCs become angry and voilent in an instant, and aI recognize they are responding to my emotions.  Not wanting to create even annoying DC, I regretfully calm myself down, and put the initial DC who pissed me off out of my mind.  Regretfully, because I still want to tear him a new one, but I know that will undermine my control over the dream, making too many voilent distractions.

I never would have thought dreaming would make me less voilent.  I've also never had a reliable dream sign before, but recognizing how DCs respond to me is turning into a good one.

----------


## The Cusp

Watched the movie paycheck yesterday, which completely ruined last night's lucid.  Instead of realizing the inconsistencies I was noticing was because I was dreaming, I assumed it was because I had seen the future and was influencing the present in the same manner they did in the movie.  By introducing new elements to capture my attention, which completely changed the final outcome.  Didn't realize that's almost identical to my dream control methods until I woke up this morning.

*No Cigar*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I find myself back at the *job* I quit, and wonder what the hell I'm doing here.  Even more curious, my co-workers don't find it odd that I'm back at work, and Ivain isn't even mad at me.  Of course the only explanation is that I've seen the *future*, and my future self is manipulating the present by introducing particular elements to capture people's *attention*.

We get inside the house and find the job isn't ready to be started yet, the hardwood floor isn't completely installed.  My co-workers wonder if we're supposed to finish the install or what, but I know this had something to do with me, and that I wasn't supposed to work today.  I have some other *fate* awaiting me.

I leave work and at some later point I encounter Wolverine's ex girlfriend with the long *claws*.  She wants to kill me.  I find the key focal point that changes the outcome, and* focus* on it, which draws the claw woman's attention to it.  Just to be a bitch, she tries to destroy the object of my attention with her claws, but when she strikes it, her claws *shatter* into thousands of tiny shards, like glass breaking. 

Read about how the woman with the world's longest fingernails broke them in a car accident recently.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Sarah Silverman is a Bitch*
I'm playing a tower defence game, placing towers to defend Sarah Silverman from the waves of advancing creeps.  At some point, she takes over the placement of the towers, and does a terrible job.  She's just not thinking about the task at hand at all, and is so self centered, she makes me sick.  Mainly because she completely screws up my defensive strategy.


*Fragment: Teenage Love*
I'm in my early teens again, and a girl I know is hitting on me.  We're both excited to have a fresh start in these young bodies again, and we flirt shamelessly.  We go to work at a wallmart type store, and our flirting gets us in trouble with the manager.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Absolutely Lost*
My dream is some strange mix of lost, and my dream control experiments.  Each character from the show is represented by a trinity of images:  the person, a place, and an object.  Some of them had times as well.  There was some kind of pattern to how they all interacted, but I just couldn't get it.  I was trying to control the dream, but those three part elements were too distracting.  The whole thing was confusing.

----------


## The Cusp

*Float Boat*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

 I'm in a *bar* or restaurant, and all my friends start slow dancing with girls.  *Tyson* is dancing with the most stunning redhead, and I'm a little jealous.  I ask someone if they've seen Ange B., but I can't find her so I leave.

Outside, I'm standing in the parking lot with *Scott G*.  It's really *windy*.  I see what looks like an inflatable plastic boat with all kinds of very large helium *balloons* attached to it.  This *sky ship* is pinned down underneath some trees and a large tent, being whipped around by the violent winds.

I direct Scott's attention to the float blat and say "We _have_ to ride that!!!  We could be halfway to Mexico by now!".  Even though it's the coolest looking thing I've ever seen and it has me all excited, I don't really want to ride in it.  The wind is just too bad and there would be no way to control it.

I turn away from the float boat to see a tons of balloons being carried towards me on the wind.  They pass over head, and I jump up trying to grab them, just missing each time.  I momentarily *find it odd* that all these balloons are floating around, then reason they are from some car lot sale, look across the street and of course see a car lot.

I turn my attention back to the runaway balloons and am almost run over by a huge bundle of balloons.  I grab them, and their upward pull is enormous.  I begin to jump, letting the balloons pull my up really high before I float back down.  Some *kids* begin to watch me, and I put on a little show, jumping really high thanks to the balloons, doing flips and tricks.   

Must be some residue of a bad movie I saw a couple of weeks ago on TV about a guy who flew in his lawnchair with balloons.

----------


## The Cusp

*Never trust a DC to do a man's job...*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Deep
*Sleep Position*: Right side (left brain)
There are two very *attractive women*, and I recognize from how they are responding to me that I'm dreaming.  Since my lucidity starts with them already *under my control*, I start to have *sex* with the both of them.

Because we're doing it in a public place, someone inevitably walks in on us.  Some guy who voices his approval, saying "All right dude!" while grinning from ear to ear.  I tell him "Well don't just stand there, get your ass up here and join in!"

Once the guy does, I tell him "Now you warm them up for me, I'll be back later."  The guy can scarcely believe I'm walking away from this, and again I have to tell him to keep the party going until I get back.  I don't want to waste my lucidity on a sex dream, but this is  particularly good sex dream, and I plan on *coming back* to it later, after I knock off a few tasks and experiments.

I walk away from them all, go through a couple of rooms and find all three of them sitting in another room.  The girls are fully clothed, sitting quietly with their hands in their lap and an almost comatose look on their faces.  Very unsexy.

I turn on the DC I left to look after my dream women and yell *"What the fuck did you do!?!?!?*  I'm not even gone for two minutes, and their clothes are back on!!!"

I ignore the incompetent DC and turn my attention back to the two women.  Their current spaced out state presents a bit of a challenge for controlling them.  I couldn't think of a archetype that trumped the kind of mindless zombie state they were in.  I didn't want to just control them, but restore personalities and mood to what they were before.

I kneel down beside one of them, and gently lay my head against her body.  She leans into my embrace, so I put my arms around her.  Next thing I know, I find myself with my head squished between both women's breasts as we all hold each other in a tight embrace.  My delight at being squished between so many boobs quickly changes the mood of the dream until things are back the way I want them once again.

At least I made an attempt at doing something productive.  That strategy cracks me up.  Leave a DC in charge of my sex dream so I can come back to it later.  Was worth a try!

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Containers/Layers
*I'm controlling the dream, playing around with designing a tower defence game.  I start with the background, and get a computer screen surrounded by a metal frame to contain the game.  The metal frame disappears in the edges of my vision, leaving only my digital workspace.

The next layer of elements, path, towers and creeps, comes almost too easily.  It was almost like I didn't even have to make them, they were a consequence of the initial container.  This I find very interesting, another clue to hone my dream control.  

Each of the sub containers can contain other elements as well, and the whole system is surprisingly stable.

Usually focus on one thing to effect change in the dream, it completely destabalizes the previous parts of the dream.  I can still deal with it, but it makes things rather chaotic.  Approaching it with that particular system really kept things real.  I think it was because the sub elements I was focusing on exist within a parent element, and just by existing they imply the existance of that parent element, keeping it alive.

I'm back to learning flash again, and that dream reflects the program I've decided to use, 3D Flash Animator.  I actually don't like how each element can have a bunch of nested elements in that program.  Makes for sloppy programming.  I had been working on figuring out the dynamics for that system and how all the variable interact under those fragmented circumstances.

----------


## yuriythebest

> I'm back to learning flash again, and that dream reflects the program I've decided to use, 3D Flash Animator.  I actually don't like how each element can have a bunch of nested elements in that program.  Makes for sloppy programming.  I had been working on figuring out the dynamics for that system and how all the variable interact under those fragmented circumstances.



cool!  I'm also into flash animation and was once fortunate to have a lucid cartoon dream where I controlled stuff




> next I was in a flash animation - styled world- a cartoonish world yet 3d. I was in a dark dirty bar and some (badly drawn) women were in front of my on a couch, along with a window to the outside. I remembered my goal to visit tibet so I tried to visualise myself among some mountains but that failed, so instead I started transforming the world around me till I was in tibet- first I "deleted" the insides of the bar with but a motion of my hand, if even that, then the bar - now I was outside in a city. I started deleting buildings and making grass grow, but unfortunately then I woke up- forgot to rub hands to stabilize. very satisfying experience though.
> approx dream length= 2-3 mins or so

----------


## The Cusp

Monday, Feb 23, 08*
Fragment: Doctor Deep
*This dream seems to be a continuation of last night's, where elements contained nested child elements.  The Doctor in particular had really deep sub elements that seemed to go on forever, and each of those had sub elements, and each of those...  By the end I ended up really far away from the original base layer, I buried really really deep inside them.Downloaded the Dr Who Christmas special on Sunday night


*Fragment: New trick
*I'm lucid, and continuing the with the discoveries I've made over the past couple of nights.  Each dream element is contained within a parent element, nothing is independent.  Trying to control any one element as if it was independent isn't that reliable, but taking the parent element into consideration while manipulating the child makes things so much easier!

So basically I was experimenting with this all night, giving lessons to people.

Something like that, the whole concept is new to me.

----------


## AURON

glad to see so much blue in here man...keep it up!

----------


## The Cusp

I know!  Every since I quit my job, I've been lucid almost every night!  But my new job is taking some time to get used to physically, so me sleep is very deep and I'm not recalling much.



*Fragment: Lost Experiments
*I'm lucid, and still investigating what I've been doing the past few nights.  How no dream element is independent, but is always related or contained within something else.  So if I want to affect one thing, it's best to take into account the thing that contains it.  I was trying to show this to *Oneironaut*.

There is a way to use that in a dream to improve control, but I don't quite have a handle on what exactly is happening or how it works just yet.  Would help if I could remember .

*Home*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm with *Donald*, and we've broken into the house I always do in my dreams.  We are stealing stuff, but we've robbed this house so many times in past dreams, there is almost nothing left to take.  We look through the cupboards and fridge, and there isn't even any good food.  I see dozenns packs of cheese slices in the fridge, and think they might be worth taking, but then I notice they are a really cheap brand, and when I grab them they are all mushy.

Donald can't find anything worth taking, but I make one final search, grabbing a few small things here and there.  Watches, cell phones, and stuff them in my back pack.

As I ransack the place, the home owner shows up.  A new owner from the previous times.  He walks in and we run and sneak out the back door.  I don't know how the guy didn't see up.  We run down the backyard, and flee along the path behind the houses that runs along the river.

As we run, ducking behind the hedges, we hear military or police on a megaphone say to go to the river and fire on sight.  "Shit, they're shooting us!" I say, but then don't see anyone around who's after us.

We get to the street and I see *Billy* and *Chris B.* walk by, coming back from a swim.  They seem to be in a hurry to get away, and I realize it was them the police wanted to shoot.  I call Billy over, who is holding a towel, and ask him where he was swimming.  He replies they were at the Ledge, which I assume to mean the Mackey, and I ask him about the water temperature and levels.  The replies he gives me doesn't match what I know of the place, and I stand there, suddenly apart from the dream plot, trying to figure out what's not right about this picture.

----------


## The Cusp

*Hostage*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I walk into a house to find my friend *Jason* holding some of my other friends *hostage*.  He's holding a gun against my friend *Sean*'s head.  And now I'm a hostage too.  I don't take this situation too seriously, and sit down very calmly and in a very *good mood* considering the circumstances.

My friendly mood diffuses the situation, Jason puts the gun away, and everything is good.  Everything except for the some* big fat punk* guy from earlier in the dream who was *causing shit* and starting *fights*.  I can tell he's about to say something and restart his earlier behavior, so I say "Now you listen to me, the only person you're going to fight here is me, and you can't win."  

The guy says something about me having a problem with him, and I tell him no, I have nothing against him at all.  I don't dislike him any more than anyone else, in fact I actually like him a little more since he's from my hometown of *Petawawa*.  He seems surprised I'm from Petawawa and asks my name, so I tell him, and he recognizes it.  His demeanor has changed now as well, and he's acting all friendly as well.

I must have know that was a dream on some level, because there is no way I would have been that nice in RL.  Using my emotional DC control techniques is the only reason I didn't kick all their asses.

I was in a bad mood yesterday, really looking for some kind of confrontation.  Really wish I could have gotten it under control, becasue it affected my entire day just like it would have a dream.  Almost got in a car accident, broke a full beer bottle on the floor, spilled my laundry detergent on the carpet.  None of that shit would have happened if I was in a better mood.

Even today, I was in a really foul impatient mood, and things were breaking all around me.  Cars breaking down, tools breaking... gotta get a grip!

----------


## The Cusp

*The Doctor and the 9 Suns*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Great
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm with *Doctor Who*, and a group of people, puzzling over a piece of paper we've found, trying to make sense of it.  The paper has several *circles* drawn on it in pencil, like a crop circle pattern, with erratic pencil lines connecting them all.  There is some kind of pattern or meaning to it we can't quite figure out.

As we stare at this paper, the DCs around us begin to look upwards to the sky, pointing in amazement.  When I look up to, I find *holes in the sky* identical to the ones drawn out on the paper, with pencil lines connecting them and everything.  

As I stare at them trying to figure out what they are and what's happening, *light* begins to shine out of the holes, getting brighter like the sun.  I know the light is going to get very intense, bright enough to burn out the eyes of anyone watching.  I'm a little annoyed the Doctor isn't warning the people around us to cover their eyes, so I yell out to everyone not to look, to cover their eyes.

The light gets more and more intense, until everything around me begins to fade away into white.  I close my eyes, put my hands over my head and press my face to the ground in a effort to protect my eyes.
 
Had a bunch more weird sky dreams, all of which were too weird to recall. 


*Hostage*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm part of some kind of *reality tv* show, living in a house with a bunch of people, and we compete with each other.  The host explains a *challenge*, and I either don't hear or don't understand what he said.  I ask if he can repeat himself, but he doesn't.

Next I'm alone in a room with Charlie Sheen's house keeper from two and a half men.  Outside is the challenge area, and we are waiting to sneak off and do once nobody is looking.  THere is a girl in the washroom, and as soon as she closes the door, we rush out to do the challenge.

There is some kind of washing line low to the ground with a card hanging off it.  Not sure what to do, I watch the woman tape the card to her leg with black electrical tape, then pull the card to the finish area.

I think we've done it, but the woman informs me that I didn't complete the challenge.  I would have had to tape it to her leg in order for it to count for me.  I'm a little angry she didn't tell me or even offer to help me.

----------


## AURON

*Fragment: Lost Experiments
*[COLOR=darkred][COLOR=Blue]I'm lucid, and still investigating what I've been doing the past few nights.  How no dream element is independent, but is always related or contained within something else.  So if I want to affect one thing, it's best to take into account the thing that contains it.  I was trying to show this to *Oneironaut*.

like passive dream control?  creating a story behind the reason why something will happen next instead of forcing it to?  or am I totally off on this?

----------


## The Cusp

> like passive dream control?  creating a story behind the reason why something will happen next instead of forcing it to?  or am I totally off on this?



No, it was more fundamental than that.  I wasn't creating anything, at least not consciously.  

It's like there is some water in a glass, and you want to move the water to the other side of the room.  Trying move just the water won't work to well, but if you pick up the glass, it's much easier.  In trying to control my dreams, I've noticed similar situations.  


*Fragment: Area 52
*My brother and I are walking along when this huge garage door opens up in a large building, revealing a top secret research facility.  What's more, it appears to be empty!  Beyond the garage door is a huge room that contains thousands of science lab stations, all identical.

"There has got to be some cool stuff in there!" I say, and as we walk in, we hear someone around the corner, and back off.  I peek around the corner and wait until the guy's back is turned, and run in and take cover behind some of the desks, and sneak into another section of the building.

There are other people here, and I act like we belong here and pretend like we know where we're going, even though I have no idea.  The people who see us buy it.

----------


## AURON

ah...gotcha

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Swim with the fishes
*
I'm on the docks, and for some reason I cause cement to cover this guy's feet.  I'm not angry with him or trying to hurt him , he wanted me to.  Anyways, someone accidentally knocks the guy in to the water and he sinks to the bottom.  The people are all, Oops, oh well, but I feel for the poor guy.

I dive in after him, even though everyone tells me he's already dead.  I swim down to the bottom, and the ocean gives way to a dense jungle which I run through searching for the guy.  There is someone from the surface running at my side telling me no to bother, the guy is dead, and I reply "Nothing is a 100&#37; certain, why do you think I'm still alive?"

Watched WaterWorld last night.  God that was a bad movie.  So, so bad...

I was battling winged birdmen in the previous part of that dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Regular Chat


*Fragment: Work*
I show up on the job to sand the joints of the subfloor, but all along the seams metal has grown out of the floor like crystals.  It's damn near impossible to sand the metal, and I lie down in the floor in defeat.

Ok, my new job is sucking...

----------


## The Cusp

*Free Ride*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm going somewhere in the street, and hop in the back of a white van to hitch a ride without the owner of the vehicle noticing.  I sit in the back and watch the driver, an elderly woman with white hair.  She barely seems aware enough of her surrounding to drive, never mind notice me, and looks around feebly. (1) But just as I think that, the woman turns around sees me, and begins to scream

I jump out, and begin to run down the street on foot.  The elderly woman is calling the police, so I duck down a side street to try and loose her, then cut through people's yards. I try to cut through the back yards, but the yards end in a hill/cliff that is too steep to climb.  It's then I notice some steps in the hill in the neighbour's yard, and I hop the fence to get to them.

I take off up the stairs, but they are made of soft dirt, and my feet keep sinking.  I get almost to the top, where the incline is almost verticle, and can't climb any higher, so I go back the way I came.  Two other elderly neighbours see me, know I don't belong there, and yell at me, so I keep running and hopping fences.

Eventually I am forced to take cover in a house, and I run all the way (6 stories high) to the top floor in an attempt to get over the cliff.  I meet two kids on the top floor who are friendly, and we see that I can't make it over the cliff this way, so back down the stairs I go.  As I descend I hear the homeowner come in the front door, and I think to myself  (2) "There's no way this house could belong to the woman who's van I was in!"  No sooner do I think that, than I see the old woman walking up the stairs!!!

I run by her, she freaks, and I start making crazy noises, like those old Daffy Duck cartoons before he could speak, and run out the back door.  The woman is screaming again, and the police are now there.  Her backyard is cut off by more police, and I duck behind a pool to hide from the ones behind me, but am visible to the police in front of me.

The police in the backyard are looking for me, but don't see me even though I'm right in front of them.  (3) It's then I notice that me eyes weren't really focused on anything, and remembering my dream control, I try not to focus on them, which seems to render me invisible to them.  But it's easier said than done, and I can't help look at an officer's eyes.  As soon as I do, the police see me and begin to advance.

Police are closing from all sides, and I have nowhere to run.  Just then, the sound of a loud engine distracts everyone.  I realize the sound is coming from right above me, and I look to see I was hiding underneath motorized hand glider.  I grab the glider, run at the police, and jump into the air, soaring above their heads.

The police stand and watch me in awe.  I get the feeling they are rooting for me, hoping I escape, because it's such a good get away.  As soon as I clear the cops, I hear the engine begin to sputter and cut out, and my glider crashes into the ground, with me tangled in the wreckage.

 A bunch of examples in that dream that prove dreams follow schema rather than belief.  WHen I thought that woman wouldn't see me, and when I thought there was no way I could be in that woman's house.  I really beleived those things.  But throwing "not" in front of them didn't do any good.  Has nothing to do with belief, I invoked those actions by thinking about them.

----------


## The Cusp

*Salad Toss*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm standing in the street, maybe outside a bar, with a bunch of my friends.  A group of really* hot young girls* next to us are talking about sex, and one mentions a sexual move with a name similar to a Dirty Sanchez, only one I've never heard of.  I just have to satisfy my curiosity, and ask them what it is.

"It will be easier to show you." says the girl, who comes up behind me, pulls down my pants, and starts giving me a *rim job*.  I'm embarrassed at first, having this happen in front of all my friends, but the girl is young and hot, so I just go with it.  I worry that I haven't had a shower since the last time I took a crap, but she doesn't seem to mind at all, and is really into it.  Also my pants aren't really down enough for her to reach my ass, but it somehow works anyways.

One of her friends comes over and starts sucking my dick while the other one licks my ass.  Then the friend starts licking the girl who is licking me, and then we share, each licking a hole, all the while I'm still getting a rim job and a blow job.  It doesn't quite make sense, as there aren't enough mouths to do everything that's happening, but you don't lick a gift horse in the ass, so I don't wonder about it too much.


*Fragment: Best program*
I'm writing or programming something on a computer screen.  There is a window on the right that detects words I'm using, and finds every other instance of that word in the previous text to help me see what I've already written.  It can pick up nouns, verbs, themes, and is the most handy thing ever.

----------


## The Cusp

*Three Badass Amigos*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I decide to take a drive into *Quebec* with some friends for something to do.  We cross the bridge, and stop at dingy little *bar*.  I walk into the bar with *Clint Eastwood* and *Tommy Lee Jones*, and we sit at a table.

The place is a dingy biker bar with* strippers*, and tough guys fighting everywhere.  The place is pretty chaotic, but we sit calmly in the middle of it all like we're in the eye of a hurricane.  We're a trio you don't want to fuck with.

As I'm watching the strippers, I hear the owner of the bar sitting next to us, a boss hog type of character begin to yell "Hit her!  Beat the fucking shit out of her!!!  I don't care!".  He then howls with laughter.  No one actually hits any of the girls, but it just illustrates what kind of place we're in.

When I turn away from boss hog, there is a naked stripper standing next to me, and upon seeing me, she says "OOOoooo... You're cute!".  "You're pretty cute yourself!" I reply, and she walks into me backwards and grinds me crotch with her ass.  I feel I should compliment her, and do so on the first thing I notice, the freckles on her shoulders.  "I just love your freckles!"

I get up to go to the bathroom, and boss hog follows me with his goons.  Then Clint, Billy and I walk outside, the goons still following.  Boss Hog now has a *shotgun* in his hands, but we ignore them like they aren't even there.

Clint and Billy walk up to an old white Jeep that isn't ours, go inside, and come out holding a black leather attache case that is bulging and heavy.  I assume it's full of *money*.  Boss Hog tries to *shoot* Clint, who is holding the case, and I blow the fat old fucker away.  Clint and Billy take care of his goons, and we all walk off non-chalantly from the pile of dead bodies without a care in the world, not caring who sees us.

I just love how badass my crew was in that dream!

The bar owner yelling to beat the stripper likely came from me watching Terminator last night.  When Riley tried to kill the chick who brought her from the future, I was jumping up and down screaming "KILL HER!!! KILL HER!!!".  



*Fragment: Rorschach*

Rorschach from the Watchmen is standing before us.  Both the palms of his hands are painted in two colors, each one with a clearly different pattern.  He places his palms side by side, adjusts his fingers, and produces an optical illusion so that both hands hand paintings look identical.  He keeps adjusting his fingers making different images appear.

The illusion spreads from his hands to the ground, and travels along the ground to me feet, where it begins to swallow me whole.  It works it's way up my legs, replacing me with his illusion.  I scream at the top of my lungs "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  !!"
so loud I wake myself up.

I wonder if my neighbours hear me when I yell in my sleep like that?

----------


## The Cusp

*The Author*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)
 I see the author or a book I was reading, who looks like *Moonbeam*.  I see her from above and behind, with only her head and shoulders visible.  As I concentrate on her, she begins to read the text from the book, sometimes scientific in nature, sometimes esoteric.  

There is some confusion of who wrote it, as her last name doesn't match the name on the book, but then I see her husband, and realize the book was published under her maiden name.

That dream just went on and on for the first half of the night.  Even woke up a few times and went back into the same dream.  Been summarizing me left side dreams as fragments, even though they weren't, just because they are too abstract to describe.

Going to have to start sleeping on my right side.  Makes for much more coherent dreams.




*From the Mist*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

 I'm walking down the street in my *hometown* with my deceased friend *Donald*.  It's really, really *foggy* out.  At the end of the street, I see three figures emerging from the fog.  I can only see their silhouettes, but the look like our friends, and point them out to Donald.

One if the figure in the mist cocks his arm back and chucks a *throwing knife* at us, which whizzes by my head.  Donald didn't see that, and I tell him to run.  I figure if they can afford to waste throwing knives from that distance, they have a lot more where that one came from.  The trio is still a good distance away from us, and we are pretty close to the corner of the street.  I figure if we can round the corner, we can lose them in the fog.

As we *run* for the corner, the one that threw the knife sprints after us super fast.  He's holding two knives by the blades, one in each hand with his arms crossed against his chest.  And he's running super fast, with an incredible intensity, quickly closing the distance between us.  I can hardly believe how much faster than us he is.  He really should have overtaken us, but didn't for some reason.

We run round the corner, and I duck along some bushes across from my house.  Donald keeps running, and the knife guy chases him.  I look across at my house and see my boss there, wandering around the yard, looking for me.  He talks with my brother and his friends who are having a party in the backyard, and the more I look, the more people are there.

Next, me and all those people are running from the killer along a long building.  One girl is trying to open a locked door to hide in, and I recognize it as my apartment.  I unlock the door, only to find a huge gymnasium behind it.  When I turn back around, the *police* are there, and have everything under control.

One officer is talking to a guy wearing a black motorcycle helmet, and says to the guy "Lucky you were wearing your helmet!".  There is huge scrape across the front of his visor, and I assume the guy took a wipe out when he ran into the knife wielding maniacs.

The cop turns to me and tells me to get in the van, rounding up all the people who were being chased as well.  I didn't do anything wrong, and don't want to be arrested.  All of a sudden, I'm *Parkman* from *heroes*, and yell out "FUCK THIS!!!".  I throw out my arm and snap the cop's neck with *super powers*.  Many of the others turn on the police and kill with super powers as well, until they are all dead.

Peter from heroes says something about lines being draws, and there is a schism between the heroes.  Those are willing to stand up and fight, and those who accept whatever fate the authorities push on them.

----------


## The Cusp

Stupid daylight saving really messed up my sleep

*HI: Hypnagogic Musical*
I start having HI, and think I'm lucid for a moment, then realize I don't have a body and it's just a bunch of images, not really a dream.  I start trying to control the imagery, but am only partially successful.

Then I start singing, making up a song and tweaking the imagery to match the lyrics.  Since I don't have complete control, I have to improvise the lyrics to match what I'm seeing, which makes it kind of fun.  At times, the images react to the lyrics of my song and conform to it all by themselves.

----------


## The Cusp

March 11, 2009
*Old Hag*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm lying in bed, when my blankets suddenly swoop up into the air. Not my real blankets, but the blankets I had as a child.  I can see the outline of a person pressed through the fabric.  Through the blankets, I can see a brilliant white light shining through.  The blankets swoop down and begin to smother me.  I'm hit with SP and can barely breathe.

I recognize I've just fallen asleep, and that this is a classic old hag scenario, not I'm not sure if I was lucid.  My first instinct is always to try and fight SP, so I do just that.  I slowly force my arms up from my sides, and try to push away at the ghostly entity on top of me.  Me hands just sink into it's body, which then holds my wrists tight like handcuffs.  Now I have SP and bound wrists to deal with.  I keep seeing that intense white light through the blankets, and wonder what it could be.

I painstakingly move my hands through the thing's ghost body towards it's throat, and when I get there, I wrap my fingers around it's neck and begin to squeeze.  My fingers find purchase in it's intangible body, and I choke the thing while trying to hold it at bay.  I take a good look at it's head, which is round, too small for it's body, and has weird round eyes and sharp teeth that I can barely make out.  

I struggle with the thing for quite some time, until I wake up.

Didn't sleep very well the last couple of night.  Seems like I didn't get past the HI stage much, and when I did, something would chase me out.



*Fragment: Hand of Descruction*
Another Tower Defence dream.  There was a track on which the creeps would travel.  They were represented by little plastic things on the track.  Instead of fighting them with towers, I sweep my hand along the track, knocking off all the representations, kind of like knocking off a row of icicles.
-0

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Vortex Mystery*
I'm hanging out with David Bowie, and am in control of a small whirlwind.  As I watch the spiraling cone, I notice that it is composed of two parts.  The visible turning matter, and the air that supports and holds it together.  It looks like the visible part of the tornado is the main part, but the unseen air part is just as important.  I just that matter/air schism to control the rest of the dream


*Fragment: Baby School*
In class, writing a test I don't know the answers to or don't care about.  After I wander the halls and encounter a young girl of maybe 2 or 3.  She's unaccompanied, so I take her by the hand to look after her.  We pass another young kid of the same age, a boy, who is looking at a tiny toy baby.  The girl with my says "BABY!" and we take a close look at it.  It's a very tiny toy with a cut out paper face stuck on.

----------


## The Cusp

*Eat the B.C. Rich*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 
I'm in a *hotel*, talking with a bunch of people who inform me *Donald* is dead. As he's been dead in RL for years, I'm not surprised, but since it's recent in the dream, I wonder what's going to happen to his *guitars* in his room. I figure I might as well take them. Nobody else has any use for them, and they won't be missed.

I take off town the hall after the girl who told me of his death. She says something about being *horny* and picking up, and I suggest I come back to her room with her, but she *snubs me* badly. The woman walks off down the hall checking out other women, and picks up a woman that looks like Rikki Lake. 

As they get to the door of their room, I cut in front of them saying "Excuse me ladies, this will only take a moment", referring to grabbing the guitars, not sex. I look around the room and there are the guitars. A pearl white electric, which I figure is worth about a *thousand bucks*, and a really nice looking acoustic. I grab them, and as I'm about to leave, I spod Donald's *B.C. Rich*, a guitar with a funky body. 

I grab the guitars, run back to my room, and think I forgot to grab one of them, so I go back out. There are people in the hall, and I don't want to be seen. Plus I'm in my *underwear*, so I duck into the men's room until they pass. Inside is a man and two women, who look like I just caught them doing something they shouldn't be. I figure I'll take a piss while I wait for them to leave. I start peeing in front of on of the women, who looks embarassed, so I stop and apologize. Then I see three wine glasses and a bottle of wine on the floor. The are waiting for me to leave.


*B @ E Bust*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep* *Position*: UnknownI'm *ransacking* a house with several people, and it's haunted and spooky. We're being very thourough, taking everything of value, but taking too long. I have an sense of urgency that we should get out of there.

There is only the basement left to check, and as I head down with some guy, the girl with us says she'll stay and watch upstairs. I get downstairs, and my *father* is there with me. He's says he'll help, and begins stuffing tools that would be useful to my into my bag. I pick up a sledge hammer that is way too heavy, when I hear a commotion upstairs

Without going up to look, I can see a large group of *army guys* beating the shit out of the people upstair. There is a swarm of army guys. THey look like a flock of birds perched on every available surface. There are too many to even think about helping the people upstairs, so I look for somewhere to hide or run.

There is a door leading outside in the basement. We upen it, and they guy with me (no longer my father) makes a run for it. A bunch of army guys begins chasing him, then spot us, and some of them charge the door. I close it really fast, screaming at my final companion to lock it

Army guys flood down the stairs and surround us. I wonder how bad they're going to beat me. I'm still holding the *sledge hammer*, but it's just too heavy to weild againt so many opponent, I can barely lift the thing.



*Nap Fragment: Screw Tower Defence*
Another tower defence dream, the playing field is a *subfloor* of a house, the path is the seams of the subfloor, and the towers are *screws* that come up out of the seams. It's a tough game, and I keep dying. I either don't get enough screws down to stop the enemy, or don't upgrade them enough. I can't find the right balance, but my main problem is a lack of *money* to buy the towers and upgrades.

My first dream of the night was anoter TD dream about zombies.

So those three dreams all have something in common, which is me desperate for money. I'm fucked. No job, no money, no hope. Gonna take a miracle for me to keep my apartment this time. And can't pay my internet of phone either, so that's going to get cut off soon too. Kiss my ass goodbye people!


*School Lucid*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownNapping, drifting in and out of light sleep, I find myself walking down my *high school* hall. My *brother* and *Allin* are walking ahead of me. I'm supposed to be in *class*, but can't find the class I'm supposed to be in. Just like always happens in my dreams, I think to myself. But then I lose it and keep looking for my class. 

I ask Allin, "You have to be in my class, where do we go?" He stops in front of a door, and I try to peer inside. There is a paper covering most of the window I can't quite see around. And when I try to peek under it, my vision is obstructed no matter which way I look. "That's typical of a dream", I think to myself again, and again almost fall back into the dream plot, looking for my class. I catch myself at the last moment, realizing I am lucid and should do something. That was probably the 5th time I got lucid that dream and lost it right away.

So the only thing I can come up with to do is to punch Allin in the head. He's walking down the empty hall, and I run up behind him with my fist in the air. The dream is not very stable, and everything looks like it's make up of dull colored lights. I run up and punch the "light Allin" in the head, but it doesn't have much effect. Things don't solidify from their light state, but it doesn't fall apart either. I wonder what's going on here, but wake up because I was only sleeping very lightly.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Camera Man*
I'm at a wedding, and am asked to take some pictures.  I snap off some shots, but am required to photograph each couple from multiple angles, which is taking a long time.  So I give a bunch of cameras to other people, and they cover all the angles for me.

Now I see the scene like watching an Imax screen, but every little window shows a unique perspective of the same scene.  Many of the windows are empty still, so I fill them all with cameras.  They all move as one following my lead.

----------


## The Cusp

*Party and Sex*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown I'm in an *apartment* I'm sharing with friends, who are sitting in a small theater room, watching a movie.  My friends all leave to go out, and as soon as they do, a small army of people I don't know come up the stairs and fill the theater room.  

I don't want a bunch of strangers in my place unsupervised, since I don't want them stealing stuff, so I say loudly "Look, I don't know who any of you people are, SO GET THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!".  The all get up and start leaving.

I go to the kitchen to get a *beer*, and the apartment is much bigger than I remember.  Like a second apartment was added onto ours.  Beer in hand, I go back to make sure everyone left.  Most have, and only a couple are left, in the process of leaving.  One of them is my friend *Tyson*, who has a sour look on his face 'cuz I kicked them out.  THen I recognize his sister and a couple of other people.  I say I'm sorry, I didn't see him earlier, and that they can stay.  But I turn my back for a moment and they are gone.

I look outside and see Tyson and his group getting into a car, and run out to tell them to stay, but they leave anyways.  I go back inside, and encounter various people, who begin to multiply until it's a party!  *Erin* and her sister are there.  I totally have the hots for Erin, and both her and her sister seem like they are into me.

Out of the blue, Erin hooks up with* Bubba*, and they go off to have sex, leaving me absolutely stunned.  I thought things were going well, and of all people she's with Bubba!?!?!?  I walk into the kitchen absolutely dejected, and complain about what just happened to the people sitting around the table.  Erin's sister is very sympathetic, and before I know it, I'm having sex with her and several other girls in the room.

But of course I can't have a regular sex dream, NooOOOoo...  It's gotta get all abstract and geometric.  As I do it, I see an overview with a round dot that grows in size the harder we go at it.  More visual weirdness, I don't know.  But it did make it easier to keep track of all the different women I was having sex with. :wink2: 

Kind of reflects an RL situation.  I had the hots for Erin for the longest time, and then she hooks up with one of my friends she just met at a party one night.  And I had to listen to them in the next room.  The worst part is they was expecting a baby at any moment.  It could have been born while he was having sex with Erin.  That fucking pissed me off.  Happened years ago, and I'm dreaming about it now!

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Sneak Attack*
I'm swimming along, when a small group or teardrop or tadpole shaped craft cruise by me.  I grab onto the tail of one of them and hitch a ride, letting it pull me along.  Before aircraft arrive and begin shooting missiles and machine guns at me fleet of ships.

I let go and sink to the bottom of the water.  The whole purpose of those tear shaped craft was to distract the enemy while I sneak in from underneath.  I walk along underwater to my goal.


*New Job*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm starting my new job, and arrive at the house we're supposed to be working at.  I see *Morgan* sitting on the stairs, and I talk to him trying to organize things.  I tell him I'll take care of the edging, and he suddenly gets upset, saying I'm lazy and not doing anything.  I tell him find, you do the edging, see how you like it, and go upstairs.

The floor we have to work on is crazy, with tricky hallways and strange changes in direction.  Damn near impossible to do, especially in one day.  Then I notice the floor had been sanded very poorly, and I just have to exclaim several times at the top of my lungs what an bad job they did, and what an incompetent fool the person sanded that was.

No sooner do I finish saying that, than I see the guy who did sand it, my boss.  Oops!  I lose the attitude and try to be helpful.

I don't start my new job until tomorrow.

----------


## The Cusp

The end.

----------


## Captain Frapo

What!? No! This CAN'T be the end. You don't just... end dreams, man. I mean, you could add a 'to be continued' type of a deal, but... forever ended?

Well, I hope you'll be back, this is one of my favorite DJ's to read and follow up on.

----------


## The Cusp

Fine, it's not the end.  I'll suffer through this miserable existence awhile longer...


*French Girls and Gold*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm driving into *Quebec* along a heavily wooded road, and turn into a camp ground of sorts.  I go into the main cabin building, with lots of rooms and beds.  Before long, it turns into some kind of swinger party, with couple having sex everywhere and switching partners, making small groups. 

I wonder how I got in since I came by myself, single, and manage to join in now and then.  Every time I start having sex with some of the women, they roll over and have sex with someone else, or just leave, leaving me all by my lonesome.  I wander, join in some *sex*, find myself alone again.  I never get to finish anyways.

Much later in the night, I find myself by the door, and tons of smoking hot women arrive in groups, which I figure is good news for me, since it had previously been all couples, and I had been the odd man out.  But now it's more of a party atmosphere than a sexual one.

While looking for someone to have sex with, I come into the main room where people are drinking.  It's now the next morning, and the fun is over.  I meet my brother there and we walk outside.  All the couples are acting normally, like they would at a camp ground, playing with their kids.

As my brother and I walk to our car, my brother picks up a *gold* nugget from the ground.  Not really a nugget, a perfect sphere covered in gold teardrops, the thin end attached to the sphere.  I tell him it's just pyrite, but he convinces me it's really gold.

I begin to look for more gold, and find more of those odd little spheres.  I gather up a small handful, wondering how much they are worth.

We walk along looking for more gold, and pass a patch of eroded rock with gold dust lying beside it.  As the rock eroded, it dropped the gold.  A guide explains all that to us, saying that usually someone would have gathered that up by now, so I become that someone and scoop up as much gold dust as I can.



*[email protected] House*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm walking through the *woods* with some friends, when we spot that house we always go to.  My last few dreams of it has been in the woods, and that's where it is this time again.  But there is no longer the feeling of breaking into it.  It's abandoned, or it started being built and was never completed.  Now abandoned, we use it as our club house.

In the basement we have a bunch of stuff stashed, and I start going through my brother's magic the gathering cards looking of artifacts I can use.  As I'm searching, the real home owners show up, but they aren't angry to find us here.  We talk with them amicably, and they tell us of the problems they had moving in here, but they finally made it.  I congratulate them, wish them the best of luck with their new home, and we leave.

Money and moving, money and moving.  That's all I dream about lately.  I'm fucked.

----------


## Caradon

Hey Cusp. I'm glad to hear your not going to leave us!  And the world? I would miss seeing your posts. Did something bad happen? I hope you are alright? I saw you posted The End, and was worried you were quiting.

I had this dream about you in my nap today.


In my nap I had some low level Lucidity at the end of some crazy adventure dream that I only remember a  little bit of. I was in some apocalyptic world. There were bad guys slaughtering people. I end up on a jet plane, fighting the pilot, who is one of the bad guys. The plane crashes into the ocean, and we are flying under water. Somebody sets off a bomb that was on the plane, from a remote location. I am now watching the dream. as the scene shifts to the surface of the water. Though I believe this to be The Cusps dream. I can hear The Cusp narrating, as if I'm reading his journal.  The Cusp is Lucid, and he stands up and walks across the surface of the water. There is plane wreckage everywhere, and bodies. He walks on water to one of the floating bodies. And begins talking to it. He knows it's not dead, because it's a DC that can not die.
I can't remember exactly what he says to it.

----------


## The Cusp

Walking on water, sweet!  That does sound like one of my dreams.


*Library Disarray*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in a *school* library with a bunch of very young kids who are returning their books and taking out new ones.  The *kids* aren't checking in the books properly, but instead putting them back on a small wheeled shelf, where they clearly don't belong.

When the kids take new books, they also grab them from this same shelf.  I find this odd, since the choice of books there is very limited compared to the whole library.  Then I realize they only want the books that other kids had.

I look at the shelf closely and notice they were putting the books back somewhat in order, according to the Dewy Decimal system.  If they were taking the time to do that, why couldn't they just put them back where they belonged on the right shelf?  



*Subway Disaster*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm driving around *Toronto* with my *parents* and my *grandmother*.  It's lunch time and I'm getting hungry.  I suggest we stop to eat, but my mother tells me to wait, we'll eat at 5 o'clock.  But I'm *starved*, and tell them to go ahead without me.  I get out of the car near some fast food places.

As I approach the fast food place, I'm really not in the mood for greasy food.  Luckily, I somehow know there is a subway just down the block, ang go there.  Inside, I see my mother and grandmother at the getting ordering subs.  I order my usual, and follow my mother and grandmother to their table.  My grandmother is saying she can't believe she ordered a pizza sub.

Time passes, and I wonder what's taking my order so long.  I go back to the counter and see my sub just sitting there.  Jackass could have brought it to me, or at least let me know it was ready.  I grab my sub, some napkins, and notice the toaster oven, which is turned off.  The jackass didn't even toast my sub!

I turn on the toaster, put in my sub and it travels through the machine.  But the toater part isn't switched on, only the belt.  So I turn that on as well, put my sub through, and it comes out back.  The belt is covered melted butter now, and I don't really want butter on my sub, which is now just a piece of garlic bread.  

I lift the machine to turn it around so I can retreive my sub, and *accidentally* pull a plastic tube that shoots the butter into the machine. melted butter sprays everywhere, *soaking me*.  Severly pissed off, I storm back to the counter and violently grab a huge handful of napkins to clean myself off.  But the napkins stick in the dispenser because I grabbed too many, and I start yanking on them with all my might.

The wad of napking finally gives, but it wasn't the napkins that were caught.  In my violent grab at the napkins I had accidentally scooped up the tube feeding to the pop dispenser, which is what created the resistance.   When I yank it free, pop begins to spray out the tube, *soaking me yet again*.  I quickly cover the end of the open tube with my thumb, waiting for the guy behind the counter to help me out.  He doesn't and just goes about his job, leaving me standing there.

I finally yell at him, and the guy starts to give me crap.  I cut him off by yelling "Don't start with me!!!!".  I'm ready to tear that fucktard apart.

I'm in a really bad mood now.  Far from home, with no change of clothes and nowhere to get cleaned up.

Never been one to believe in hidden meaning in dreams.  I maintain they are just a reflection of what you have your attention on.  And pretty obvious reflections at that.  In this case, I've clearly made a mess of things.

And as if my spell check didn't find anything wrong with the word "Fucktard".

----------


## The Cusp

*Steep and Low*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I find myself at the top of a sledding *hill* in *winter*.  The slope is* steep* and *icy*, and gets steeper and icier the more I look.  There is a kid sitting on a toboggan listing off the types of sleds that are appropriate for these types of conditions, including crazy carpets and those saucer type ones.

I have a GT snow racer, which the kid didn't mention. I ask him "What about GT snow racers?", but I already know the answer.  The ice make the steering useless, and if my sled turns, I'm fucked.

I pass on that Capone ride, and walk down to the bottom of the hill with my friends, to the beach knows as the *Catwalk*.  I walk out on the wall that separates the beach from the rapids, intending to watch the rapids from the island it connects to.  But as I walk along, the *water levels* are really *low*.  They should be high in winter, but the river is barely a trickle of water.  Likewise the beach is almost dry.

----------


## The Cusp

*Compound Interest*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I run into *Oneironaut* out of the blue, and I'm super excited to meet him randomly like that.  But we barely have time to talk before *zombies* begin to attack us.  Being the badasses that we are, we stand our ground and fight them off with *swords*.  The zombies don't stand a chance, but they keep coming anyways.

For every zombie we kill, *money* is added onto a digital counter.  We use that money to buy new and better swords.  As the waves of zombies become less frequent, nearing the end, I notice that the money we had accumulated is gaining *interest* with every zombie we kill.  And it's adding up fast!  I wonder how much money we would have had if we didn't spend any.  It would have been a lot!

So I *reset* the scene and we start fighting the zombies over again from the beginning.

I consider O to be a hardcore dream warrior, so it's only natural that zombies would attack us when we get together.


*Boating*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm driving a *boat* down the river in my hometown.  I pull into the yaught club and park my boat on the beach.  I'm thirsty, and pour myself a tall glass of *milk* before getting out, and walk along the beach drinking my milk.  

Actually I feel kind of dumb drinking milk on the beach, so I chug it and wash my glass out in the water.  On the far end of the beach I see a handful of people swimming, which thrills me because it means the water is finally warm enough to *swim* in.  I go to get in the water, but the beach before me stretches out really far, like the waters have receded an impossible amount.  I walk out to the water and wade through it.

Then I worry about my boat.  I didn't tie it off or put down an anchor.  I look and see a brown boat that could be mine floating off, but someone swims out and brings it back in.  That boat was brown, while mine was blue.  I can't seem to see my boat anywhere, on the beach or floating away.  I begin to backtrack searching for it.

The beach has gotten busier, it's not packed.  I see* Sherman* with a group of people, and he's surprised to see me as well.  I'm trying to tell him to help me find my boat, but the people with him are wrestling, and one girl in particular is making the most *annoying sound* that I can't speak over.  I *punch* her in the head, and she spins around and takes a swing at me.  

Now that she's finally shut up, I tell Sherm to help me find my boat, but it's nowhere to be found.

----------


## The Cusp

*Warriors*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in a room filled with ninja/samurai type warriors.  Actually, they all like like they are straight out of an anime.  Each one has unique clothes, hair, and weapons.  Everyone is just standing against the wall, staring each other down.

There are two opposing factions, but damned if I can tell who's who.  One guy on the wall across from me launches a volley of ninja *darts* at a woman next to me.  I just assume she's on my side.  I have a bladed weapon with with hair like a horses tail hanging off the end of the pommel, and I use that hair as a *whip* to knock the darts out of the air, then turn to face my opponents.

Next three of the warriors bombard with with darts all at once.  I wield my hair whip furiously, knocking them all out of the air.  Attached to the end of the hair on my sword is a spike, and once they stop throwing darts, I use that hair spike like a whip, impaling the middle one in the throat.


*70's Art*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I walk into Kim's Corner store to find the place filled with antiques.  Mostly colorful glass stuff that looks like it's from the 70's.  They all have the most amazing colors.  The first thing that catches my eye are some pottery type chests that are just amazing to look at.  Next I see more pottery with the coolest psychadelic color patterns.

There is nobody in the store, so I decide to change from my shorts into jeans.  I'm struggling to get my jeans on because the legs are inside out, when the owner, an old man comes in and catches me with my pants off.  I quickly put them back on and try to explain I was just getting changed.

My parents walk in, and the place is now some kind of artsy restaurant.  An old woman shows my parents around, pointing out how the table setting and decor are Greek.  They don't look greek to me, but whatever.

I notice the sign on the door says they closed at 6:00, but when my parents ask for a table, they accommodate them.  I figure they are making an exception since we are a small group.  But they don't know we're expecting a lot more family to join us, and I really don't think they are prepared to serve so many people. 


*In the Army*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in the army, in a mess hall with two guys from my unit and a bossy commander type.  The commander order the guys to start scrubbing the floor, but when I go to help, he says not me.

I stand there uncomfortably as the two guys scrub the floor by hand.  This just doesn't feel right to me.  These guys are in my unit, and we work together as one, so I grab a rag and start to help them anyways, soaking up the foamy soap bubbles they leave on the floor.

As I rinse out my rag in the sink, the commander starts to rip on me and berate me, but I still help out my men anyways.

----------


## The Cusp

Was contemplating A.I. before I went to bed, and that was the general theme of this dream.   Was sleeping on my left side for a right brain dream, which makes the whole thing hard to describe.  The main part of the dream was dealing with how the AI worked, and taking advantage of it's weaknesses, but I just can't describe that in a narrative.  So I'm just going to sum up action parts briefly.

*A.I.*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)
 I'm running from *Terminators*, hiding in houses.  The house I'm in turns into a party, with some rapper as the special guest.  I'm standing by the door and stumble backwards, bumping the rapper as he makes his enterance, and he's all like WTF?

I'm pulled out of the party by some evil mastermind.  I'm now the *android* from the movie Android Apocalypse, a special android with free will.  The mastermind has a special mission for me, and tell his henchman to give me a gun.  The henchman is reluctant, but does, a plastic weapon with gum like ammo.  I thank him, only because I want to appear compliant.

I meet *Hurley* from Lost, and some other guy, and the three of us are again running from terminators.  I can't seem to find my gun, and only have the gum like ammo.  Hurley keeps getting in my way as we run, and he's so fat I has to slow down to a walk behind him.  I'm annoyed at first, but then realize he's a main character and nothing can happen to him, so I just follow along without worrying.



*Fragment: Yargh!!!*
On an old sailing ship, there is a young kid amongst the crew.  They look out for him and try to keep him out of danger.  At the end of the dream, they are sailing home across the ocean, and the kid is older with a stubbly beard.

----------


## The Cusp

I had the worst case of restless leg syndrome ever last night.  Probably due to all those grapes I ate before bed, but it kept me awake for hours.  And when I finally did fall asleep...


*Worst Sleep Ever*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: ?/10
*Sleep*: Shitty
*Sleep Position*: Both Sides

I've just fallen asleep, when I'm paid a visit by my old nemesis the *blanket stealer*.  Something underneath my bed begins to pull on my blankets, and I pull back in a tug of war.  I struggle for a bit, but the thing is strong and pulls me right out of bed.  As soon as I hit the floor, I wake up to find myself back in bed.  But I don't really feel like I woke up, feels more like I was teleported a few feet back to my bed.

This happens about 10 times in a row.  I'm lying in bed, only to feel my blankets being pulled under the bed.  I pull back, and the blanket stealer gives a really good yank that pulls me right out of bed, onto the floor, and begins pulling me under the bed, which is usually when I wake up.  

One time I brace my legs against the wall so it can't pull me out of bed.  When I wake from that one, I look to see that where I had my legs braced up against the wall is actually the window.  THat confirmed it was just a dream, since I was beginning to have doubts.

Next, I'm lying in bed trying to fall asleep, or so I think, when this woman crawls into bed with me.  She's feeling me up, I'm feeling her up, and I figure I had better take a pee before we have sex.  I get up, pee, but when I come back to my bed, instead of a woman, there is a fat old gray haired man in my bed.  The WTF factor again wakes me up again I find myself laying in bed alone.

The next round of FAs involves people getting into bed with me, none of them hot women this time.  Everytime it happens, it freaks me out and wakes me up so that I find myself in bed alone.  This happens about 10 time or more as well.  I don't want these people in my bed, and near the end I start to struggle with them.  The struggle gets more and more intense with every FA, wich leads to the next round of FAs.  Old fucking hags!

In the final round of FAs, they don't even try to get into bed with me, they just attack.  Old hag type things that either attack me outright, or hop on top of me and try to hold me down.  I fight and struggle until I wake up, only to have it happen all over again.  And again, and again, and again, and again...

Can't recall a single normal dream, all night it was nothing but FAs.  I am so tired today.

----------


## Man of Shred

That last dream was pretty crazy... I've never had any blanket stealers. The people coming in an out of your bed was pretty funny.

----------


## Lucid-Wannabe

Man that last dream must have been so frustrating! But it was entertaining for me to read  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

*Gremlins*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Left Side (Right Brain)

 Gremlins have invaded, so I strap myself down with every *knife* and *sword* I own, and hit the road with my parents.  The *mall* seems like a good place to hole up, as it provides good cover and has plenty of supplies.

Inside the mall is chaos.  There are gremlins everywhere, and people running around getting killed.  We run around the mall for a bit, and I dispatch any gremlins that attack me with my forester's sword.  One good stab and they are done for.  But there are just so many of them, and I never know where they are going to come from.  They seem to just pop out of nowhere.

I tell my parents to wait for me while I find a sporting goods store where I can use sports gear as body armor.  I finally find one and it's filled with people who also want to arm themselves.  Unfortunately, the store doesn't have anything I want, only team jerseys and stuff.  Underneath the jerseys are bags which I open to find a few helmets and baseball bats.  I don the helmet and pass out the bats to the rest of the people, keeping a couple for my parents.

I hook back up with my parents, and we decide to flee the mall.  Before we do, I figure we need *food* supplies, so I take off to find some.  I go through some doors into a seemingly empty hallway, and a security guard warns me not to go, but I don't listen.  Every store in that hall is closed off behind metal gates, so I can't pillage anything.  I go further looking for something that isn't locked down when I hear the sounds of gremlins ahead of me.  LOTS of gremlins.  A river of them comes towards me and I run the other way.

As I run, someone yells for the survivors to go *downstairs* with him, and he opens a door, ushering people in.  It's right across from the food court, so I try grab some food along the way, but there are too many gremlins.  I dash down the stairs and we lock the door.

There are windows, vents, and all kinds of places they gremlins could get in, so I tell everyone to start boarding those places up.  I look out the window, and people are driving away, fleeing the mall.  Seems like a good idea, so I crawl out the window and take off on foot.

There is chaos in the street, crashed and abandoned vehicles make it so people can't get by, yet whenever I turn my back, they somehow manage to get through anyways.  *Berrigan* drives by offers me a lift, so I hop in and we flee the city.

Woke up, recalled the dream a bit, but didn't bother to write it down.  When I try to keep a dream in my head like that without writing it down, it usually influences my dreams once I fall asleep again.

Cowering in a *basement* corner is a woman and a guy who looks kind of like Forest Gump.  They are frozen solid, afraid to move.  In the basement with them is a tall gremlin with black hair who's name is Greg.  Greg the Gremlin.

The guy explains to the woman that it's hiding from the sunlight.  He tells her it will only kill them if they move.  While the gremlin may not be trying to kill them, it is intent on tormenting them.  It stands next to them, getting right in their faces and talks about what it's going to do to them.  It's english is pretty good for a gremlin.

Then the gremlin goes to the *fusebox*, rips it open, and starts poking around inside.  Looks like he's going to electrocute himself.  The gremlin starts poking at the wires with a pair of metal scissors.  It touches the two main contacts, and I expect it to fry, but there is only a tiny little *spark*.

I had been an observer 'till this point, but I'm now part of the dream.  I suggest to the gremlin he try* licking* it as I back away towards the stairs.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Regular Chat




*Nap: Swim*
 I'm walking down the street in my hometown when I run into Donald.  It's really hot out, so I suggest we go for a swim.  Donald says the river is too high, but I tell him the Mackey is probably swimable this early in the season.

We stop by my house so I can get changed, and when I walk in I find a class room with all my class mates.  It's some kind of sex ed class, and the teacher is talking about blowjobs.  I take my seat and listen for a bit.  This is a special one day class some people have to take in order to graduate the year.

As I sit there, it's really hot.  I realize I'm wearing shorts and a sweater, a retarded combo. I take off the sweater and leave the class through the hallway that leads to my bedroom.

Took a nap wearing a sweater.  Was cold when I fell asleep, then it got really warm.

*Nap: Magnets*
 I'm walking down the street in my hometown, when I spot a red U shaped magnet in the gravel.  There is some kid walking into his house, and I figure he dropped it.  Next I find a larger blue magnet, and pocket them quickly before the kid realizes he dropped them.

I take a few more steps in the direction I was heading, then decide it's too hot and I should go for a swim.  I turn around and head towards the river.

----------


## The Cusp

*Evil Plots*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm living back home with my *parents*, and not happy about it in the least.  While I may be forced to live there, I don't even want to sleep under their roof, and instead go to sleep in a tent in the back yard.  My *brother* joins my in the tent with his baby daughter *Amelia*.  SHe's so cute, I can't take my eyes off her.

My brother goes inside, and he's gone an awfully long time.  I have to go to the bathroom, so I leave Amelia in the tent and go inside.  I tell my brother he had better go keep Amelia company, and go take a leak.  When I get out, my brother is freaking out, saying that Amelia is *missing*!

I wonder how that could possibly be, I hadn't left her alone for more than 30 seconds.  The odds of someone stumbling upon her like that are almost non-existent.  Someone knew she would be there, and the only people who knew I would be out there were my friends.  Was I* betrayed* by my friends?

"They can't have gotten far!" I yell, and we take off into the night looking for the *kidnappers*.  I spot some guy creeping through the backyards holding Amelia, catch him, reclaim the baby, and proceed to kick the living crap out of him.  As *I beat him*, I demand to know who he's working for.  The neighbour who's house I'm behind comes out, sees me, says hi, and doesn't seem bothered that I'm pounding this guy.

The kidnapper isn't talking, and I see his getaway car drive down the road.  It's being driven by *Robin* a few other guys.  He's the one who betrayed me, and he'll pay dearly.  I track them down in their apartment and give them the full force of my wrath.  I *beat them mercilessly* and *strangle* them telephone cords.  At one point I'm strangling three people at once with the telephone cord.

Then it gets weird.  People I've just kicked the crap out of or killed are talking to me amicably like nothing happened, and it doesn't make sense to me.  Didn't I just pound him?  In fact everyone is all happy and partying.  It doesn't fit with what just happened, my memories are all messed up and I start to feel woozy.  Have I been *drugged?*

I must have been drugged, because I'm a fucking mess.  The dream becomes a little unstable, and I figure that's just the drugs.  I go around asking people if they drugged me, but can't get a straight answer out of anyone.  The image of me choking people with the telephone cord is still fresh in my head, and I worry I hurt someone in my drugged out state.  I start asking if I hurt anyone, but again can't get a straight answer.  In response to my question, one guy says "Don't worry about it, you provided us with all *5 major stages of hilarity*" implying that my confusion is common for this type of drug.

I sit down on the couch next to *Olivia* (from Attack of the Show) and ask her if I hurt anyone.  She says "Oh, we're friends again?" with a laugh, amused by my inebriation.  I'm still high as hell, but am starting to be able to think more clearly now.  I'm a little pissed off that they would drug me with something so mind blowing and not even warn me about it.

Now I'm in a hotel room with just *Olivia*, when the door to our room opens ever so slowly and in creeps the hotel manager, holding a ring of keys for all the rooms.  He was the one who drugged me! To steal from us or rape Olivia or something.  And he was the one behind Amelia's kidnapping!  I grab ahold of the guy beat him senseless.

I'm going to *kill* him.  But not just kill him, I'm going to do it slowly, *torturing* him to death.  I begin to snap some of his fingers, then think I probably shouldn't do this in my hotel room, since it's going to get messy, and I don't want his blood in a room registered under my name.  Then I remember his key ring.  I can torture him to death in an empty hotel room.

I open the door to look for an unattended room, and across from my door is a raging party, where I initially started feeling drugged.  A trio of girls I know are arriving at the party, and ask if I'm going.  I tell them I will as soon as I get back, then I'll open up my room as well so that we have two rooms to party in.

I wait until the girls go inside, make sure the coast is clear, then drag the hotel manager off to face his slow death.

What can I say?  I got issues.

----------


## Lucid-Wannabe

Wow that was a very aggressive dream! I wonder what provoked it. I found the part where you were strangling 3 people at once with a telephone cord twistedly funny. The "5 major stages of hilarity" was pretty strange.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Remote Viewing*
I'm practicing remote viewing, trying to view a picture or a scene.  It's of a guy with a girl on either side of him.  One girl is blond, the other a redhead, and I note all the details I can, thinking I can verify them once I *wake up*.



*Abandoned House*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 1/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm driving with my friends, on our way to shoot a *porno* that I'm supposed to be in.  We arrive at the location of the shoot, an abandoned house.  We get out of the car, but there are several possible houses it could be.  I suddenly remember which house it is from a previous dream.

Not only are we shooting a porno, but we're charging admission for people to come in and watch as it's being made.  The people begin to show up, but they are reluctant to enter, and just mill around outside drinking beer.  That's fine with me, I didn't really expect it to happen, which was the only reason I agreed to it in the first place.

This secluded area looks like *pot* country to me, and I'm sure there is weed growing around here somewhere.  As I scan the regular weeds looking for for some good ones, Marc S. walks up and tells me he found a whole bunch.  He opens his back pack and it's stuffed full of long, well trimmed buds.  I look around some more, but can't find anything.

I go inside, and there are pot stems littered around a pool table.  One of them has a tiny bud on it still, barely enough for a joint, and I break it off.

On my way out of the house, I see an obscenely *obese woman* sitting by the door, holding a baby with black hair and glasses.  Her equally obese daughter is there as well, and I feel bad for the baby, who will probably grown into a lard ass as well.

----------


## The Cusp

I found an old written DJ my parents had stolen from me.  I had it sitting on top of the garbage can beside my desk, and my father claimed he threw it out.  I gave him a ton of shit for that, and then today I find it in their basement...

Anyways, here's a funny little dream from it.


*August 19, 1999*
*Ass Grab*

 I'm riding shotgun in a golfcart with my uncle Mike at the wheel.  We veer sharply onto the sidewalk, then swerve again to avoid a pedestrian.  I'm constantly in danger of smacking my head on passing street signs and street lights.  

The dream switches to me sitting on his shoulders as he drives the golf cart, and then to riding piggyback as he pedals a unicycle.  We stop at the mall, pick up the unicycle and enter.

Once inside, some fat guy begins to hassle me, and I end up giving him a few shots to the head.  Next thing I know, there is a large cluster of people who have fallen to the ground, all tangled up with each other, with my uncle in the middle.

By some fluke, my uncle has fallen with both hands on some girl's ass.  I take a running dive into the tangle of bodies and also grab the girl's ass.  Several other people follow my lead, doing the same

----------


## The Cusp

I can't read my notes from last night's dreams, and the parts i can read don't make any sense.

*Fragment: Devolution*
I'm really pissed off at some little brat kid who almost took my foot off with a lawnmower.  Since I can't beat his ass, I rat him out to his parents, who just send him off to watch TV.

I realize people today lack any sort of meaningful focus, and it's destroying humanity.  Giraffes didn't develop long necks by random mutation, but because they wanted to reach the higher vegetation.  People don't have any real goal that will improve themselves genetically in the long run, the pursuit of mindless entertainment is causing a devolution of the species.

----------


## The Cusp

*Religious Retreat*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm with a group of people that has the feel of some sort of *religious group*.  They are planning a trip to go *help* out in a *third world* country, tallying up the total cost.  The final sum they come up with is 6 thousand dollars per person.  I can't help thinking that if they really wanted to help, they would just send the money instead of wasting it on a two week trip where they aren't likely to accomplish much.

I notice *Jenny C*. is part of our group, and I start to talk with her.  Once the other guys see me talking to her, they all butt in, asking her name and hitting on her.  Once guy pushes me right out of the way, and I think for a religious bunch, they sure are jerks.

The guy in charge tells us to sit and wait for our flight to arrive, but I think this idea is stupid and don't want to go.  I concentrate on the flight being canceled, and sure enough, our flight is delayed.  Our leader makes us wait until it's rescheduled, but I'm positive I used *dream control* to eliminate the flight, and I know it's not going to come.  "How long are we going to wait here?  Our flight isn't coming" I say confidently.

I finally convince them to leave, but before we go, the guy in charge says he wants to tell me something first.  He gets me to lean in close, then gives me a *Melvin*, squeezing my cock very painfully.  Others also rush me and squeeze my cock too.  It hurts like hell.  I shove them all back and decide to lay down the law.  "I am going to beat the living shit out of the next person that touches my cock!" I announce to them.  Then I remember Jenny, and wonder if I should announce an exception for the girls, but think better of it.

We all leave and return to our cabins.  On the way, I overhear a blond girl saying "I could live in the Petawawa *River*", and think I should ask her to marry me, but let it go since I was already hitting on Jenny in front of her.  We get to our cabin, and my bunk mate goes to bed, but I'm not tired and can't sleep, so I walk around for a bit in the dark.  All of a sudden, there is poltergeist activity in the room, throwing things around noisily, but my bunk mate doesn't wake up.

The *ghostly attack* is too weird, and I conclude that I must be dreaming.  But I'm not really sure.  I try to move some large furniture around with *telekenisis*, but it doesn't work, so I try on something smaller, a playing card sitting on a desk.  It moves ever so slightly, and I pick it up and place it in the palm of my hand.  I practice levitating it, getting it to rise in little jumps, but am having difficulty keeping still in the air.  

Levitating the card is so easy to do, I can't help but think I should be able to do this while awake.  I try to study how I'm doing it to be able to replicate it in the real world.  It's not long before I forget I'm lucid and am back in the dream, believing it to be real.

Later I'm walking through the courtyard when a group of guys confront some of the people walking with my and start to *beat the shit* out of them.  There are more guys on the roof of a cabin *lobbing bricks* at people, and one guy on the ground wielding a *nail gun*, shooting nails at me.  The are really large nails shot with incredible velocity which could probably go right through me.  As the nails fly by me, I run behind some trees for cover.  It's violent chaos in the courtyard, and I want to get out of there.  I look towards the gate entrance, but don't want to run for it with all those nails flying at me.

-It's the *graduation ceremony* of the retreat, in a church with everyone dressed in black.  It looks like a menonite gathering.  I spot my parents in the back, and sit with them.  Everyone has food but me, and I see the table with all the food so I get up to grab some tasty looking cinamon buns.  Some guy give me shit for standing up and interupting the ceremony, but I won't listen.  I tell him "Everyone else got food but me, and I'm hungry!"  I grab the cinamon buns and return to my seat at the rear of the church.

As I eat, I see on guy stand up holding a cinamon bun of his own, arm cocked and ready to throw it.  I think to myself "Throw it! Throw it! Throw it! Throw it!", and he does!  Someone returns his fire, and the whole church breaks out into a *food fight*.  I laugh my ass off.

I leave with my parents in their car, but we turn back for some reason, returning.  My father is having trouble locating the place, and I point it out to him.  But when we pull up, the place is completely different than it was when we left.  There is some serious twilight zone strangeness happening, and it creeps me out.

I get out of the car with a skinny blond girl, each of us holding a small strip of litmus paper.  A young Dakota Fanning takes the paper of the blond girl and says "She likes *needles*, and needles, and needles, and needles, and needles, and needles...".  I realize she's a *junkie*, and she falls to the ground in tears.  I pick her up and hug her, trying to comfort her. 

As I console the junkie, I see on of the guys from my group.  My vision follows him into a bar, where he becomes a total dick, picking *fights*.  Unfortunately for him, everyone in the bar is a bad ass, and they all jump him and beat the crap out of him.  I leave before they jump me, but everyone completely ignores my while they fight amongst themselves.

Time to leave again, and I meet some of my hometown friends who are gettng a ride back with me and my parents.  As we near the car, my friends are accosted by another group of guys.  I expect violence, but instead the break out into some stupid *dance contes*t, both side laughing at the absurdity of it. 

We all pile into my parents car and leave.

The religious overtone comes from wathinc Supernatural last night.  The Melvin from watching Bill and Ted's Bogus journey yesterday.  I had always thought the Melvin from that movie was that they squeezed death's balls, but it was just hiking up his underwear.  Which is why it was a painful dick squeeze in that dream.

I was lucid three times in that dream, but can't recall the other instances.  Was too long of a dream.  Plus it was very low lever lucidity.  I usually just know I'm dreaming, but in this case I wasn't so sure.

I tried levitating things like I did in the dream this morning.  Didn't work...

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Ooparts*
I'm kicking in the glass doors to some building, when I remember I stashed an invisibility ring around here.  I go around the corner and retreive it from some bushes.  It's a plastic children's ring that barely fits on my finger.  I put it one, and it seems like people aren't paying any attention to me.

I walk down the street, into an alley, and some worker says something to me.  So much for the ring.  I toss it aside, and begin digging behind some building.  I dig really deep and uncover human skulls and various artifacts.  Some friends join me in my dig.

----------


## Azzinoth

> I can't read my notes from last night's dreams, and the parts i can read don't make any sense.
> 
> *Fragment: Devolution*
> I'm really pissed off at some little brat kid who almost took my foot off with a lawnmower.  Since I can't beat his ass, I rat him out to his parents, who just send him off to watch TV.
> 
> I realize people today lack any sort of meaningful focus, and it's destroying humanity. * Giraffes didn't develop long necks by random mutation, but because they wanted to reach the higher vegetation.*  People don't have any real goal that will improve themselves genetically in the long run, the pursuit of mindless entertainment is causing a devolution of the species.



dude there's no such thing as acquired characteristics.

----------


## The Cusp

> dude there's no such thing as acquired characteristics.



It was a dream you dude, complete with dream logic.  I can't really fly either, yet is still happens quite frequently in my dreams.



*Fragment: Death to Delphinus (1st attempt)*
I have both hands around Delphinus' throat, *choking* the shit out of him.

Not lucid, but I'm still happy I was able to induce my goal for the night.  Perhaps I should have concentrated on lucidity instead of tearing Delph a new one.  Useless tit of a mod can't even update his dream journal on a regular basis, so I can't tell if I managed to influence his dreams or not without being lucid.


*Job Search*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm in the crack part of town, and stop at a house for a job interview.  The two guys totally look like crack heads, and tell me to come back later.  

Later I pass that same house and see me old work partner Shane who calls me over.  He's hanging out in the back yard of that house with the two guys, which to me confirms that they really were crack heads.  Shane says he was supposed to work today, but those guys cancelled the job for some reason.  I think the reason was they are all useless crack heads.

I join them at the table where they are rolling and smoking joints.  SHane become my idiot friend Jason, and I notice Scott street, where there was a good job I wanted to apply for.  My hair is a mess because I've apparently spent the night there, and I go into the bathroom to clean myself up.

I try to fix my hair, but it's really long, down past my shoulders.  As I'm wetting my hair and trying to tame it, one of the crack heads comes up and punches me.  I barely feel it, and punch him back, then go about fixing me hair again.  The guy comes back with a 2by4 a starts hitting me with it.  Again it doesn't hurt, and I kick the living crap out of him.

I leave and meet my parents outside.  Together we follow Scott street into a mall where I look for that company.  I find several stores all with the same name which confuses me, but some girl at a concession stand tells me where I want to go.


*Float your Boat*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm with Jason, and I see my parent's boat anchored in the middle of the river.  We swim out to it, and there is a smaller boat moored to the side of it, in the process of sinking.  

Our boat begins to drift down stream towards a rocky set of rapids, so I hurredly start it up and drive upstream.  The boat thethered to the side is causing serious drag and makes it hard to steer.  I'm not familiar with this part of the river, and not sure where it's deep enough to pass.

I go through a patch of grass coming out of the water, worried I'll hit bottom, but we make no problem.

----------


## The Cusp

I had the worst splitting headache as I went to bed last night.  Took a couple of aspirin and waited as the pain slowly diminished.  This morning (and whenever I woke during the night), I had total recall of every single dream I had throughout the night.  Perfect recall of everything.  

I'm not going to bother to write them all out, that would take all day, so I'll just record the most interesting part.  I say part because none of my dreams were separate.  One just bled into the other.  Even after waking, the previous dreams influenced the ones to follow.


*Animals*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm walking up the hill from my house in my hometown.  I notice several black crows, as big as turkeys flying about.  In the trees, standing in the road, all around me.  The black crows are being attacked and chased by large white ones who chase away the black birds whenever they come to rest.

I can hardly believe the size of these birds, and think of commenting to a man passing by, but he beats me to the punch.  "Look at the size of those things!" he exclaims to me.  We watch the birds chasing each other, when I notice some penguins across the street.

At least I think they are penguins.  They too are pure black, with a spiky tuft of feathers on their heads, which for some reason I expect to be brightly colored.  The penguins are packed tightly against a house, crowded on the front porch and pressed against the front of the house.

I change direction and head back home.  On my right, along the side of the road are groups of animals that could only have come out of a zoo.  Giraffes, elephants, and other strange animals that I can't quite identify, all huddled together in their own little gangs.  They all watch me intently as I pass, eyes locked onto me and following my every movement.

I wonder where they came from, as there is no zoo around here, and their sheer numbers make me think that no zoo could contain this many animals.  I continue on home and go inside.

----------


## The Cusp

*Kindergarten Cusp*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm in *class* with all my classmates, only the teacher is teaching us kindergarten level stuff.  I'm talking coloring, naptime, and playing in the sandbox.  I look around at the other students to see if anyone finds this as fucked up as I do.

I can't stand the *absurdity* of this situation anymore and have to say something.  I tell the teacher "This is the most ridiculous thing ever, a waste of both your time and ours. What the hell is going on here?  It's so retarded it boggles the mind!".  The teacher looks at me blankly, and no other students speak up.

The teacher continues on with her "lesson", and tells us we're supposed to *draw* some guy dancing.  I figure I'll draw him doing the *Walk like an Egyptian* dance.  I raise my arm in the egyptian pose and start drawing it, hoping someone will notice and get a laugh.

Once I'm done my picture, the teacher then tells us to add something else to the picture.  Awwwww, come on!  She's telling us this now?  I don't have any room left in my picture, as I filled every space with detail, like musical notes floating through the air.  I begin to *erase* the excessive detail, but the eraser on my pencil just isn't getting the job done, and I wear it down to nothing making ugly smears on my picture.

Woke up here, fell back asleep, my next dream was influenced by the previous one.

I'm back in the kindergarten class with my brother.  The place is deserted, and I take a glue bottle and squeeze it onto a large glass bottle full of clear liquid.

The teacher comes in and catches us, freaks, telling us we're not supposed to be here.  I try to explain our presence, we had a good excuse for being here, I just can't think of it at the moment.

----------


## Azzinoth

> It was a dream you dude, complete with dream logic. I can't really fly either, yet is still happens quite frequently in my dreams.



The way it was written confused me, i didn't see where giraffes came into the dream so i interpreted it as you saying something you believed in.

----------


## The Cusp

This is the last time I wake myself prematurely from a lucid just so I can write about it in my DJ, to boost my lucid count or to brag.  My lucids are much more frequent than my DJ would suggest, but when they go on too long, memories are lost.  Those who say becoming lucid but not remembering is worthless are fools.  Perhaps I'll make exceptions when there is knowledge I want to bring back, but even still, that knowledge isn't lost just because I don't remember while awake.


*Warm Up*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 7/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm hanging with the gang from *That 70's Show*, at Jackie's house.  Jackie's mother asks her if she wants tea, and goes off to make some.  As we joke back and forth, Hyde suggests that this is all just a *lucid dream*, and we play along like it was one, even though I don't really believe it to be.

I stand up and say "If this is a lucid, why are we all just loafing around, we can do anything we want!".  I pause for a moment considering the possibilities, still thinking this to be real, and come up with an option I think everyone will like.  "*Liquor cabinet!!!*"  I yell!  

I go into the kitchen to raid Jackie's parents liquor cabinet, and see Christine G. and Janique R. in the kitchen.  I say hi and begin riffling through the cupboards, but all I find are cereal boxes.  I give up looking, return to the living room and reclaim my chair.  Only I "sit" in it with my chest on the cusion, turning and squirming around in it.

Jackies's mother returns with the tea, and one for me as well.  I accept to be polite, even though I don't drink tea.  I glance over to my right to see Eric and Donna making out in another chair.  Donna is stradling Eric her *bare ass* in the ass, and him finger banging her pussy sloppily.  I can hardly believe my eyes, and turn to Hyde asking "Are you seeing this!?!?!?"

I look back to the spectacle and say *"Maybe this is a a lucid dream after all.."*, but it doesn't really sink in that I'm dreaming.

I think I woke up here, or maybe I dreamed I did.  Or maybe I actually got lucid at that point.  I had a very long lucid that followed, but I can't recall the beginning of it as it went on too long.


*Death to Delphinus (2nd Attempt)*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm looking for Delphinus, my unwilling guinee pig to prove shared dreaming once and for all.  I hope my intent to find him will make him show up.  I spot a DC walking away from my and jump him, grabbing him by the throat.  "Are you Delphinus!?!?" I *demand*, but his hat falls off and I see he's bald.  Definitely not Delphinus.  Perhaps I can coherce him to find Delphinus for me, so I shake him demanding to know where Delphinus is, that he take him to me.  It's not working and I give up and walk down the street, looking around.

This street looks familiar, like my hometown neighbourhood.  I expect to see the *Steele's* house, but it's not there.  I know it should be, and keep looking until I finally see it.  THere's a family in the yard, but it's not the Steeles.  But it sort of looks like them, definitely based on them.  As I look at the similarities, they begin to grow, and I focus on them more and more until I get a reasonable recreation of David.  But I have no use for DCs and turn my back on him.

There is construction going on in the middle of the block, tearing up the streets, perhaps something electrical.  The dream is fading, so I decide to *fly*, but can lift off no matter what I do. I think if I jump from a height I should get airborne, and run into a house, upstairs to the second floor.  

I find a large window on the second floor, and run and dive right through it.  Still flight doesn't happen, and as I hurtle to the ground below, I try swimming in a desperate last attempt.  It works, and I paddle and kick through the air.  It's a clumsy form of locomotion that I need to improve on, so I extend one fist out in front of me like Superman, and I rocket forward.  Much better.

My mind goes back to my lucid goals.  Whooping Delphinus' ass is still high on my priority list, but I need to know it's really him an not just a DC.  I figure I'll practice *seeing energy*.  Still flying, I point my pinky at a building declaring my intent to see it's energy, but the dream is still too unstable.  The building are just dark shapes with no real form or color, so I give up on my energy hunt for the moment.  But that endeavour cost me, and my flight is failing.  

I bob along clumsily through the air, and grab some* power line*s to keep myself aloft.  I chuckle at the though of grabbing power lines like that.  Only in a dream.  I use the lines to pull myself up, and stand on the lowest one, balancing myself by grabbing the higher ones.  Then I begin to bounce.  I plan on using the springiness of the lines to launch myself into the air like a bow an arrow.  It works and I shoot upwards.  Only seeing sky above me, I figure I'll shoot for the stars, go out into *space*.

I fly straight up, fly some more, and keep flying.  Space is really far away!  It's taking too long, and my flight is starting to fail again.  I sink back to the ground, unable to take to the skies once more.  So back to the second floor I go, find the same window, and dive through it again.  I can't fly, but still stick a pretty good landing considering the height.  The construction in the street has changed, but there are still echoes of it's previous incarnation.  It's like it's evolved.  And there are women running from the scene of the construction like there is a bomb going to explode any minute.

I go back in the house for a third try from the window, but decide to try levitating on the stairs.  I lift up a little bit, perhaps a foot, but have to pull myself upwards by the railings and banisters.  THat's not working so well either, so I give up on flying.

Delphinus!  I need to find that SOB and teach him a lesson.  Perhaps I can find him using the old *door trick*.  I walk though the living room, grabbing a fire poker as a *weapon*, but it becomes a hammer in my hands.  Good enough.  I walk out into the street intending to use the front door of a house to find him behind.

But the construction almost foils me.  The actual construction is gone, but all the doors to the houses on the street are boarded up from the aftermath of that construction.  Not dissuaded in the least, I figure I'll just kick one of the doors in.  I choose one, approach, then see an alternate opening.  A garage that becomes a door.

Hammer in hand, I push open the door and enter.  There are three guys on the stairs, one who looks enough like Delphinus to make it worth the effort of *attacking*.  I clobber the first two guys with my hammer while the third one retreats upstairs into a room.  I make short work of the first two, and follow after the third on the off chance it's Delphinus trying to get away.

The third guy tries to defend himself with a *giant whoopee cushion*, blowing a strong stream of fart sounding air through the door way hoping to repel me.  It barely slows me down, and soon he too is hammer fodder.

What to do next?  This lucid has gone on a fairly long time, and I'm having trouble remembering the earliest parts.  I wake myself up to record the details.

My attempts to find Delphinus were wasted.  It never occured to me that I was napping in the middle of the afternoon and that he would likely be awake, not in the dreamland.

That dream was constantly on the verge of falling apart, and I had to keep moving the whole time to keep things stable.  Didn't really have time to give anything a proper try, I was too busy moving to keep the dream alive.


*Tainted Shrooms*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm at the mall, when Angela comes up to me with a pile of powdered shrooms. She offers them to me and I take a huge handful and throw it in my mouth.  They taste funnier than usual, with grit and who knows what that I spit out and inspect.  I ask her what's wrong with them, and she tells me Long split half an ounce of shrooms on her carpet, and that's what she vacuumed up and took out of the vacuum cleaner.

I begin spitting them out, aghast at what I just put in my mouth.  She seems very angry and vindictive.  I'm hurt she'd trick me into eating those when I had nothing to do with spilling them on her rug.

I walk further into the mall, wiping my tongue clean as I go, and meet *Donald*.  We in turn meet some guys who have Donald's *guitar* set up.  They were installing extras on it.  Below the strings is a second set of strings, strung on the body like those of a harp, but with no frets.  Better for playing solos, one of the guys explains.

Donald picks up his guitar and give the alternate strings a try, letting rip and awesome metal guitar solo.  I'm impressed at his skill.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Metaphysical Messiah*
I've never had a dream quite like this.  Everything in the dream is fluid, constantly changing from one thing to the next, but it's all a part of me, connected somehow.

Not sure if I'm controlling it, but I'm at the heart of this maelstrom.  I know it's a dream, yet I'm also aware of everything's connection to the real world, their source.  It feels like a very real connection to the real world, and that things here affect the real world.  I'm in a very peculiar state of mind.

I hesitate to call that lucid, just because it was a utterly unique state of mind.  I really don't know what was going on there.

A result of reading Clive Barker.  He considers his work metaphysical fiction rather than horror.
*

Fragment: Heroes Divided*
I'm *Spiderman*, battling along side the Watchmen.  We defeat our enemies are walking along a rooftop when one of our enemies runs up and whispers something in the ear of one of the Watchmen.  Upon hearing, he grabs me in a bear hug and carries me to the edge of the roof.    Do they have some kind of truce or pact?  Far below, the pavement is thick with blood.  Old blood and fresh blood.  Apparently they use this spot quite often, and I'm next to be dropped to my death.

I'm *detached* from the scene, more of an *observer* to this story.  I think back to our recent battle, and I hadn't been using my webs at all.  It dawns on me that I've just become spiderman, and am still learning my powers.  This is the scene where Spiderman discovers his webs, as they throw him to his death.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Magician*
There is a magic show that I try to be a part of, but I screw the whole thing up royally, giving all magicians a bad name.  All the magicians in the world quit, making me the last magician on earth.  But I'm a magician in title only.  I'm a rank amateur and a complete hack.

Later, Aliens come.  I carry some stuff around and move it manually, but when the aliens arrive, they think I did it by magic, since I'm a "magician".  It spooks them and they leave, abandoning their invasion in fear of my supposed magic.  Stupid aliens.

----------


## The Cusp

*Trainspotting*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm visiting *Europe*, and the Euro crew I'm hanging out with scored a massive amount of *heroin*.  They want me to try it, but there is no way in hell I'm injecting that shit.  Eventually they sprinkle a bit of heroin onto some sugar.  I lick the end of my finger, dab it into the mixture and put it to my tongue.  That's some powerful stuff, which completely wrecks me.  I can scarecly imagine what it would be like if I had injected it directly into me veins.

I'm presented with the opportunity to *rip my friends off*, and I take it because that's how the movie ended, but that's where it begins for me.  So I'm on the *run*, with not only my euro "friends" after me, but also the criminals they owe money to.  Lots of running and shooting, me *shooting* back and blowing people away with a shotgun.  My flight back to Canada leaves the next day, and I figure I'll be safe halfway around the world.  But I was wrong.

Back in Canada, they bad guys track me down.  I'm constantly dipping my finger into that sugary drug mixture to boot.  My friends get dragged into this as well, but they provide me with a handgun.  At first I shoot at my assailants in a panic, missing most of the time.  But then I start taking the time to aim, even though they are shooting at me, and it's much easier to drop the bad guys.

Running and shooting, running and shooting, me playing innocent and pretending not to know what this is about.  I think I get away with it once most everyone is dead.

Watched Trainspotting on TV last night.  The sugar/heroin mixture must have been a reflection of how I sprinkle cinnamon onto my cereal every morning.  You have to try it with Captain Crunch!

----------


## The Cusp

*Convenient Awakening*
I wake up in bed because someone has turned the lights on.  I look around to see another bed beside me, occupied by Brazeau.   Our beds are in the middle of a convenience store. At the cash register is a store employee, doing something noisily.  

"What the Fuck!?!?!" I yell, annoyed at having been woken up.  Then I begin to wonder what the hell my bed is doing in the middle of a convenience store,and I realize I'm dreaming, then wake up.


*Nap: Swim*
I wake up in my college apartment, only to find my room full of people, a party raging all around me.  The fact that I could have slept through all that means I'm dreaming, and I wake up right away.

*Wake Up Outside*
I wake up, my bed outside on the university campus, surrounded by people.  What the hell are all these people doing around me?  And why is my bed outside. The only answer is that I'm dreaming of course!  And I wake soon after realizing that

And a bunch more false awakening where I was trying to write down notes to the previous FA's.


*Grounded*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 The college theme from my FA's stuck, and I'm back in college living with my room mates.  I also have my own airplane!  The guys want to go for a ride in it, so we head out to the road.  Brazeau is driving my airplane up a hill, trying to lift off, but a car comes along in the opposite lane and can't get under the wing.  Schreoder walks over and removes the wings completely while I keep walking down the road.

Brazeau drives by my in my now wingless airplane, which is pretty much a car.  I figure he's going to reattach the wings at the top of the hill.  We wait for him to come down, but he doesn't show.  I ask Schreoder how long it took to remove the wings, trying to estimate how long it's going to take to put them back one.  He tells me 15 minutes, but we've been waiting much longer than that.

We go up to the flight area to see what's up, and enter into the main office.  Jenny C. walks in for her flight lessons, and asks what we're doing there.  We tell her we're going for a flight, she wants to know who's plane, and I tell her mine.  Oh yeah baby, I've got my very own plane!

We had ended up in line, and the guy behind the desk asks me for my pilot's liscence.  Uhhh... Pilot's liscence?  No, I was flying it around with out one.  The guy says he needs to inspect my plane, and we all walk out to it.

As the guy looks over my airplane, he's not impressed.  The propeller crumbles in his hand, pieces of metal break off just by touching them, and the more we look, the worse it gets until it's just one big pile of rust.  I start to feel bad that I've bought a lemon of an airplane, and in my defence I say "I got a really good deal on it!".  Oddly, I can remember flying the thing around, and I wonder how it ever got off the ground in that shape.

----------


## The Cusp

*Blanket Stealer... Again!*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 The Blanket Stealer was back to torment me yet again.  At least 30 times, I woke to find my blankets slowly being pulled off me towards the foot of my bed.  And as I tried to fall back asleep, just as I'm drifting off, he would start pulling on them again!  It may have been a false awakening, but I'm still tired from struggling with it in a tug of war none the less.

I think he might be getting stronger too.  Usually I can yank my blankets back most of the time, but I was losing ground in every one of our struggles last night.  I would even stand on my bed, put my legs into it and pull back with all my might, but it would pull me right off the bed every single time.

I'm usually weary of standing by my bed in case it grabs my feet, but at one point last night I stood with my feet right at the food of my bed.  I wanted him to grab at my feet so I could get a look at him.  But he didn't.  I even put my feet right under the bed, but it seems he was only interested in my blankets.

This went on for the entire first half of the night.


*Sex Dream*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm at some couple's house with a girlfriend of my own, and we're all having sex.  My girlfriend disappears at some point, and it's just me and the other guy double teaming his wife.  She has a thing for the baby batter, and I provide her with as much as I can.

We finish, and as I'm leaving the mailman comes to the front door.  He's a parody of Chef from South Park, a real ladies man.  The woman starts hitting on him because she wants to be with a black man.  The mailman is down for it, but only if she provides some vodka for him.  She doesn't have any, so the mailman leaves, mumbling about vodka as he walks away.

----------


## The Cusp

*Nap: RV DVD*
 I'm at my parents, everyone is in the kitchen, and I'm in the living room watching a DVD about remote viewing.  I fast forward past some boring parts, and see a remote viewing session gone wrong, where a big guy goes nuts and starts hitting people.

My father's aunt comes out of the bedroom, just having woken up, and asks if she's allowed to watch TV while she's awake.  I rewind the DVD to see what that fight was about, but can't find it.  I keep rewinding, and should have reached that fight scene, but it's not there.  Instead I see a close up of the *sun*'s surface which is boiling with violent sun spots.


Fell asleep listening to Ed Dames on Coast to Coast AM.

----------


## The Cusp

I'm in bed with really bad restless leg syndrome, having a day dream.  When it ends I realize how solid it was, it was practically a real dream.  So I keep trying to build up a day dream into a real dream.  I was getting pretty close by moving in the day dream and focusing on the sky.  The sky was better than things on the ground because it was always the same, whereas stuff on the ground was changing too much as I was moving, but the sky was a constant no matter what I did.

One second I'm lying in bed, the next I'm standing in my apartment.  There are people there which tips me off that I'm dreaming but as soon as I realize that I find myself back in bed.


*Lucid from the Start*
*Death to Delphinus (Third Attempt)
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I've just fallen asleep, if you can call it that, and find myself floating in a dark void.  There is nothing, only me in the darkness, which makes moving rather difficult, especially since I can feel myself still in bed.

I try the old rolling out of my body trick, which I can do, but after I find myself back in the same spot.  I keep trying, and on one attempt I roll too far and fall over the side of my bed.  The feeling of falling seemed to help, although the shock put me back in me starting position.  I try falling off the side of my bed a few more time, trying to break into flight, but I'm not falling long enough to pull it off.  I need a bit more height.

I rise up and stand on the foot of my bed (can't see it, but I can feel it's there) and let myself fall forward, aware that if I could see, I'd be falling face first into the wall.  Falling from a standing position gave me just enough time to start flying, and I zoom out of the dark void and find a pretty accurate representation of my apartment.  It's a little less messy than RL, but other than that it's perfect.

Time to hunt Delphinus again!  At first I consider going into the hallway searching for him in other people's apartments, but decide against it.  This is way too close to reality, and what if I'm sleep walking or this is some kind of astral thing?  I don't want to risk upsetting my neighbours, so instead I fly off my balcony and search for him from the air.

There aren't many people wandering about in the night, and none that look like Delphinus.  I try to convince some DCs to take my to him, and ask if they know where he is, but they're no help at all.  I beat the crap out of any DC that even remotely resemble him.  I try to summon him, try to morph existing DCs into Delphinus, but nothing is working.

I turn my attention to trying to see energy.  I point my little finger at DC and declare my intent to see energy.  Nothing happens at first, but after awhile I sort of see a glow about them, but that's not what I wanted to see.  I rephrase my intent "I want to see your energy _body_", and it starts to have some effect.  I don't see anything, but my targets do disappear into nothing.  After some practice, I feel confident I have that trick down, and turn my thought back to Delphinus.

I've been meaning to try a divining rod for finding people, and I look around for a Y-shaped stick.  There are none laying around, and the surrounding tree branches are really high, so I fly into a tree try and rip off a branch .  But I'm having trouble getting a stick that's in the right shape.  They are always broken.  I finally settle for a less than ideal stick, but it keeps breaking in my hands.  My focus is on keeping the crumbling stick intact rather than on finding my target.  It's just not working out.

I go back to hunting him on foot and in the air, but I just can't find that bastard anywhere.

That was a really long lucid, and I accomplished a lot of goals, or at least attempted a lot of goals.  Way more than I can remember right now.  I don't really take notes of my dreams anymore, would take too long and I'd never get any sleep.


*Stargate*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm with a group of friends, when some magical Dom Delouise looking guy appears and says he needs our help.  Some mission we have to accomplish in another world or dimension.  Before we have a chance he turns us all in to flying hamsters.  Our bodies break apart into a number of hamsters equal to the volume of our bodies, and they all fly along single file into some kind or portal or singularity.  I'm conscious of being several hamsters at once, but once we cross the portal, we're back in our bodies on the other side.

We had to save some village, which we do, then he returns us back home.  A short while later he reappears saying he needs our help again.  I don't want to go into one of his missions unprepared like last time, so I get him to wait while I raid some house for useful equipment.  I find some sturdy boots for eveyone, some rope, some weapons.  The magical fat guy looks disappointed with my antics and my gear, and I realize it's not the stuff that was important, but our unique group of people, the only ones who could pull off this mission.

That deam was based on a Stargate episode, more or less.

----------


## The Cusp

No entry for yesterday, all I dreamed of was shopping at the grocery store.  Boring!   Although writing this, I just remembered a haunted house dream from the previous night, but can't come up with any details.  Oh well.


*Fragment: Hip Concert*

 I'm at an outdoor concert seeing the *Tragically Hip*, near the front of the stage.  I've seen them at this venue before.  The roadies bring out a large screen television to the center stage which plays footage of the last time they played here, mostly showing the crowd.  I'm surprised to see myself dead center of the screen, wearing the same T-shirt I have on now.  I point that out to all me friends.  It's cool to see a younger me rocking out.


*Lair of the Spider Queen*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm watching a movie or nature documentary about a big hairy spider in the jungle.  There is a woman researcher standing next to it, talking about it.  The spider in question has an even larger and hairier spider trapped in it's wed, sucking it's juices out.

The camera view changes to a close up of some plants on the ground, rustling as the big nasty spider creeps forward.  I'm aware this is a recording, but there is no separation between me and the movie.  The spider is creeping towards me!!!

I'm lying on the ground in a sleeping bag, and I hold the edge of tight against the ground with my arm so it can't crawl under.  I'm aware I'm screwing up the entire movie for everyone else watching, but I don't want that thing near me.  It's really big, really hairy, and really poisonous.

The movie shifts to the inside of a cave, where some *natives* are guarding the spider queen, a *holy place* for them.  One native who just entered is nervous, as there are tiny little poisonous black spiders crawling all over the ground.  He jumps around from foot to foot to avoid them like he's dancing on hot coals.  They poor guy gets so freaked out, he runs out of the cave screaming.

Next, I'm hiding through the jungle to that same cave with *Sawyer* from Lost.  We need to capture some flies for something, but there are none, so I tell Sawyer to leave some meat at the entrance of the cave, and to bring some into the main chamber.  Sawyer drags a *dead body* to the mouth of the cave and we enter.

I'm walking along a narrow ledge on the side of the cave, but there are thick white *grub worms* that keep squishing under my bare feet.  They make it slippery and I almost fall, so I jump off onto the ground.  The ground is blanketed by these huge grubs, all squirming towards the cave entrance like a slow white river.  A bunch of them *squish* under my feet as I land, and I can't take a step without squishing a dozen of them.  They are really big and fat, and really gross when I step on them.

I make my way into the main chamber to find it empty.  It was supposed to be filled with spider eggs, but they've all hatched into those grubs.  "We're too late!" I tell Sawyer.


*Pleasure Cruise*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm on a tropical cruise, and everyone is have *shameless sex* with everyone else.  I hook up first with a slightly thick redhead who gives me her *panties* as a momento.  Next I take a blond back to my room, and when we get dressed after the sex, she asks me about her shoes.  We need sturdy shoes for a hike or something.

Our group is gathered together in the jungle by a *Survivor* type host to perform a *challenge*.  We're all in competition for a million dollars.  We're on the shore of a lagoon, with an obstacle course like you might find on a Japanese game show in the water.  

The obstacle course is slightly different for every person.  For my turn, I have to jump over a pipe, skip across two unbalanced foam rocks onto a platform, where I have to break the string of a balloon with my teeth, then punch through a wooden board.

I make it to the balloon in no time flat, but the damn string won't break.  I saw on it with my teeth to no avail.  I can feel some of my teeth loosen as I try, and the string sinks between my teeth and slices into my gums.  I give up trying to break the string and yank it out of it's foundation, then punch through the board.  I didn't have the best time, but I didn't have the worst, so at least I won't be going home.

There is one woman who goes after me.  She runs and jumps at the obstacle course, missing it completely and splashing into the water nowhere near her target.

We all leave the challenge area, and I follow one guy with my eyes who seems really depressed.  He goes out to the docks and hunkers down next to a caged octopus.  They dejected guy become *Mr. Burns* from the Simpsons, and on the other side of the cage is the Sea Captain.  The Sea Captain says he's been there for over a hundred hours, and has the octopus bummed out.  It's supposed to be a ferocious beast, says the Sea Captain.  The poor octopuss definately looks *depressed*.

Mr. Burns becomes *Frank Burns* from M.A.S.H., and I *insult* him in typical Hawkeyre/Pierce fashion.  As soon as the insult leaves my lips, the *octopuss* rips open the cage and launches it's self at me, flying through the air.  It wraps it's cartoony tentacles around me and *attacks*.  As I punch it's rubbery body, I wonder about it's beak, which should be ripping into my flesh, but I feel nothing of the sort.  It's still too much of a cartoon to do any damage.

I free myself from the octopus, and see some people I know in the water behind the cruise ship.  They are pulling in the anchor, and a toilet attached to a rope.  That done, we all board the ship and set sail for home.

----------


## AURON

yup....rule number one of any sex fest.  Redheads and then blonds!

----------


## The Cusp

*Synopsis:* I narrowly avoided getting ass raped by Hitler, who incidentally is hung like a horse, and escape on a motorized scooter.


*Captured by Nazis*
*Clarity*: 10/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 Sam (from LOTR) and I have been captured by Nazis.  We are separated, and I'm locked in room with a window.  I open it, hoping to escape, but it's a long way down to the ground with nothing I can climb on.  The roof is right above me, and as I contemplate climbing up, the door opens and my captors drag me off.

I'm brought before the Feurer, who seems to be hosting a dinner party.  There are a couple of kids playing in the room.  This Hitler proxy seems to be north american, wearing a rock t-shirt, and looks to be in his 40's.  The guy is bat shit crazy, and starts yelling at me.  Every time I think he's about to beat me or torture me, he gets distracted by his own lunatic ranting and my punishment never comes.

He wanders off at one point, and I'm horrified to see him return with no pants, sporting a massive hard on.  I mean really, really big.  I wasn't frightened at the prospect of torture, but this scares the living shit out of me, especially when he starts rubbing it against my leg.  Luckily, he again gets distracted by his own manic ranting, and I'm spared an ass fucking that would have surely killed me.

They gaurds lead me back to my cell, and hand me off to a friendly Shindler type character who hides me in the attic.  I live there for awhile, unable to escape being in the heart of the Nazi headquarters.  My room in the attic is right over Hitler's dinning room, and the floor boards creak like hell, but I don't get caught.  The Shindler guy is obsessed with spying on my to see what I'm up to, and I cover up his peep holes.  I'm able to sneak downstairs now and then to steal food.

On one trip downstairs, I meet some more people friendly to my cause.  They ask me if I'd be doing anything different if I was free.  I look outside to see the most beautiful summer day shining down on serene countryside full of large mounds of heavenly blue morning glories in full bloom with massive flowers.  I think to myself I'd be picking those seeds for starters, but tell them.

On my way back to the attic, I become Spud from Trainspotting and become an observer watching him climb the stairs.  He bangs his feet loudly with each step, and half way up falls down the stairs with a clatter.  The ruckus alerts the guards who come rushing to investigate, and Spud bolts up the stairs.

The guards become students dressed in rich private school garb, rush upstairs and burst in on the Shindler guy sitting on the toilet.  He's holding a bloody town on his knee, pretending to have fallen to cover for me.  The students aren't buying it and are giving him a hard time.  I'm standing in the room as well, disguised as one of the students.  I imitate their accent and tell them to lay off, and they leave still very suspicious, muttering threats as they go.

I finally get a chance to escape and make a break for it on a motorized scooter.  But the moment I hit the pavement outside police cars start pouring in from every direction, cutting off every avenue of escape.  There is a blockade directly ahead of me, so I consider cutting across a field, but it's full of deep snow.  My scooter will never make it.  Instead I try to go right through them.  The police grab at me, but they stop thier hands short before connecting.  They could have easily had me, it's like they are trying to stop me just for show.  So I get away and cruise on down the street.  I meet a few more police on the way, but they too let me get away.  Like someone who dropped something on purpose and then says "Oops!".

I'm free of the cops, but still deep in Nazi territory and it's getting dark.  I need somewhere to sleep.  A man comes out of his house and says he'll shelter me for the night, but I don't quite trust him.  I ride my scooter into his house where he attempts to trap me and hand me back to the nazis.  He too makes a feeble effort to get me, and I peel out his front door on my scooter.

I run into a group of kids and tell them what just happened.  They are shocked to discover that man was a secret Nazi sympathizer, but it makes sense to them.  One of his sons mysteriously disappeared, and now they know he sold out his own son to the Nazis.  They assure me they'll take care of him, and from the grim looks of determination on their faces, I have no doubt that they will.

There is something wrong with my Scooter, and I need to find somewhere safe to repair it.  I come across several large cardboard boxes that held a freezer or something, and hide out inside one of them to make repairs and spend the night.

----------


## LoverbeanS

That Nazi dream was cool, but wtf he tried to rape you?!  That woulda sucked.  That seemed like a long dream.

----------


## The Cusp

Regular Dreams
Lucid Dreams
Comments
Hypnagogic Imagery 
False Awakenings
Regular Chat






> That Nazi dream was cool, but wtf he tried to rape you?!  That woulda sucked.  That seemed like a long dream.



You're telling me!  You should have seen the size of his unit.  Death by Boula Boula.



Only go three hours sleep last night (if that), too tired for proper recall, and they were boring dreams anyways, except for the one about LDing which was too abstract to describe.

-(Non Lucid, Right Brain)  I'm the best LDer in the world, and I'm about to prove something important about dreaming.  There is a woman who fell asleep and her flesh grew into the mattress.  I enter deep withing that structure through dreaming.

-In class writing an essay.  Back home my brother is making fun of my essay.

-I'm in a video game, killing monsters and getting weapons and loot.  We clear the level and go to a virtual bar in the game which is packed.

----------


## KingYoshi

I'm an arachnaphobic and that "Lair of the Spider Queen" picture actually made me yelp! I just wasn't expecting it, lol. My roomate heard me from his room and came in and asked me "WTH was that?". I read the dream and got chills. 

Also, glad to see someone else has also dreamed up Olivia Munn.

----------


## The Cusp

*Zombie Apocalypse (from Space!)*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 8/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 Zombies... You know the drill.  People running, people getting eaten, people getting turned into more zombies.  THey're spreading fast.  I'm running through the mall with a group of survivors, but there are zombies everywhere we turn.

I spot an abandoned bakery, and run over to it so I can grab some food supplies.  I barely have time to grab a loaf of bread before the other survivors rush in and take everything, leaving nothing for me.  The even rip the loaf of bread out of my hand, fighting amongst themselves.  Their behavior is worst than the zombies.  I decide to go it alone from here on in.

I make it outside, after being cut off by zombies at every turn, and some guy offers me a ride in his truck.  There are people being eaten all around us, so gladly accept.  The guy hands me a spare tire to hold in the passenger side window, that way zombies won't break the glass and it will keep them at bay.  He has one on his side too.  We follow along behind a plow that moves abandoned cars our of the way.  Most of the population is already dead or turned.

The man takes us to a waiting helicopter, which in turn takes us to a small secluded community in the middle of the woods.  We're hoping the zombies haven't reached out here yet.  But as the chopper drops us off, zombies begin pouring out of the woods.  We run inside the town hall where I notice a map on the wall.  I see there is an island not too far from here and figure it must be safe.  I rip off the relevant section of map and we fight our way to the island.

But the zombies have taken over even the island.  In fact, I can sense that this is where they originated!  Of all the luck...  I can sense creature that are not zombies in the woods, and know we're going to have to fight them.

I led a small group of people there, and we hole up in an old farm house.  One of our group turn into a zombie. but for some reason, they are still friendly.  Like a friendly dog, not very bright though.  We let it stay with us, but I wonder how comfortable people will be sleeping in the same room with the thing.

There are way too many windows in this farm house, and I want to board them up, but we have nothing to use.  Instead we just cover them with blankets and towels, so at least the zombies won't be able to see us.  Before we get the last window covered, darkness falls and the zombies come out to play, pounding on the window.  They are spouting atrocities, going on about how we will suffer, how we're doomed and damned.  But our friendly zombie says they are being controlled.  

One zombie gets in, struggles with woman, then runs upstairs.  As she goes, we see she's covered in small vines that are full of tiny white flowers.  These vines sprout off her and begin to cover the entire house.  I can feel psychic communication from the plant, and know it's responsible for the zombies and that it comes from outer space.

----------


## Souperman22

I liked the one with the Nazis. The part at the beginning with Sam was so out of place. Dreams are weird.   :Uhm:

----------


## The Cusp

> I liked the one with the Nazis. The part at the beginning with Sam was so out of place. Dreams are weird.



Actually, it's not so out of place at all.  LOTR was based on WWII.



*Road Trip*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm at some house in the countryside, bored out of my mind.  Outside I meet Donald, and ask him what there is to do for fun around here.  I ask him if there is anywhere to go swimming, and he says no.  There is a forest behind the house, and I ask him if there is anything good in the woods, and he says no.  Everything I ask he says no to.  Boring.

I go for a ride with my uncle Mike, my brother, and some girl.  We drive along a river with massive waves.  I ask about it and my uncle says someone set of some explosives in the water.  Makes sense.

*Fragment: Job*
 I'm in my house in Petawawa, and walk outside to see one of Nino's work vans parked in the driveway.  I walk a little further to find Frank knocking on my front door.  He tells me he quit and screwed Nino over in the process.  He's quite proud of himself, and I'm thrilled to hear that fat prick got burned.  Frank is here because he wants me to come work with him


*'Roid Rage*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I'm in my house in Bourgette, when my old gang comes calling at me door.  I go out with them, and they are more wild than usual.  In fact, they're way too intense, and pretty buff as well.  I realize they are all on steroids.  If it wasn't for the fact that they were all good friends, I'd be shitting bricks being around them, as they loose it at the drop of a hat.

We're in a garage, screwing around.  Someone backs a car into someone's bike, and the poor guy just stands there looking at the wreckage like he's going to cry.  

We walk outside, and I see one guy lying on the ground against the garage, face up.  There is basket full of junk, paint cans of stuff, and they are being dropped onto his face.  The guy is yelling as stuff rains down and smashes him in the face, but he loves every minute of it, like it's some kind of training.  Fucking steroid freaks...

We all walk down the block in the night, when I notice not everyone is such a spaz.  Toby is rather calm through it all.  He started on steroids at a young age, so he now knows better.  I walk with him while the other guys rip off their shirts and flex.
 

I've got a shit load of other dreams, but I just don't feel like writing them out today.

----------


## The Cusp

*Corner Gas*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Unknown
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 I board a boat on a lake, which takes us a short distance around the bend where we all get off for a swim.  After a quick dip, I head to a restaurant across the lake that is populated by the cast from Corner Gas.  I'm with Brent and his parents Leroy and Emma.  

Emma is working at the restaurant, but joins us at our table for brunch.  Apparently she pissed off the other waitresses, because when we order and ask how long it will be, the waitress says it won't be ready until 3PM.  "That's not brunch anymore!" says Brent.

I can't wait that long since I'm supposed to be going to the Prom, and I can't be late.  I swim back to the swimming hole to board the boat back.  I try to use an outhouse on the shore before we leave, but someone cuts in front of me.  I wonder why I didn't just pee in the water.  I get on the boat and return to the dock.

As I walk away, I see this awesome pointy cliff.  I look closer and there is a house on the top.  There are the most incredible waves around that cliff, and I really wish I had a tire tube to ride them.  The area is packed with tourists getting a closer look at the scenic area.  The cliff and waves are surrounded by a perpetual mist localized in that area.

I end up missing my prom date, and find myself back at that restaurant.  It's packed with people drinking late into the night.  Closing time comes, and everyone lines up single file to go out the door.  Brent, Hank and I butt in front of everyone and go outside.

There are no cars in the parking lot, only a bus to take everyone home.  These folks are hardcore about not drinking and driving.  Hank asks Brent and I if we need a ride back, and I see the only vehicle in the parking lot is Hank's zamboni.  He puts us both in a headlock and drags us towards the zamboni, which is now a truck.  I walk along at first, then just let him drag me along.  The headlock dragging would have been a not bad idea if we were both dead drunk, but we're not.

We get in the truck and drive away into the night.

----------


## The Cusp

Agian, this is the only dream I feel like writing out today.  The rest were boring or too confusing with lots of FAs.
*
Ice Worms, Warriors, and Puppies*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Unknown
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 In a *frozen wasteland*, with nothing but snow and ice, several teams are put to a surviror like *challenge*.  To make *drinking water* or die of thisrst.  The host also mentions something about ice worms.  

I'm paired up with Jack Sheppard from Stargate Atlantis.  I see another team, Dwight from The Office who is paired up with some *warrior*.  Dwight has cut out a block of ice from an iceberg and says they'll be drinking water in no time.  As he carries it over he notices tiny little *worms* on the surface of the ice.  The warrior smashes the block into bits to easier melt it on the fire, and in the icy wreckage they it is full if little worms.

Before they have a chance to figure out what to do about the worms, they are attacked by *pterdactyl man*.

Back on a *warm beach*, Sheppard and I are being attacked by a *spear* wielding pterodactyl man as well.  It throws it's spear at Sheppard, who retrieves and tries to throw it back, but I'm in the line of fire.  The pterodactyl man retreats to the water and pulls out two more spears from below the surface, throwing them at us.  I grab one, but now Sheppard is in my line of fire.  We circle around, always in each other's way, and I can't help thinking a trained military man should know better.

The pterodactyl man pulls out a* bow* and arrows from the water and faces off with Sheppard.  I turn to confront a savage human spear wielding boy who is charging at us.  Before the boy reaches me, a small *puppy* runs up to the kid.  He picks it up and seems more concerned with keeping the puppy safe than attacking me.

Another puppy runs by and I pick it up.  Nobody wants to attack me while I'm holding it for fear of hurting the puppy.  I use this to my advantage, walking past the boy and several other pterodactyl men until I enter a *castle*.

Inside the castle, I walk down the main corridor and see a pair of bulldogs, the parents of these puppies.  They would normally be viscious *guard dogs*, but let me pass since I'm taking care of thier puppy.  I pass the guard dogs and come before the *king and queen*.

Who would have thought there area actually such things as Ice Woms?

----------


## The Cusp

*Slaughter*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left brain)

 I'm in a raodside restaurant deep in the coutryside.  A woman walks by with a ball gag in her mouth holding en empty tray.  Her friend asks her what's up, and she replies sadly that she took over her dead friend's contract without knowing what it was.  I follow her outside to see what this is about.

The woman walks up to a large van with a scary looking guy at the wheel and about 10 hot women in the van as well.  They peel away from the ball gag woman, seemingly as a joke, the drive back and ask me if I want to come with them.  They hint at crazy kinky sexual stuff I suspect I won't like.  But still I'm tempted.  The guy has 10 hot women in there with him.  But the prospect of having things shoved up my ass is too much, and I decline.  

The van drives away and returns a short while later full of guys.  One gets out and slashes the ball gag woman's throat.  He then walks into the restaurant and begins to slaughter all the patrons.  A few people try to run, and gunshots ring out from the van, hitting those trying to flee right in the head.

I take off through the woods, but the van pulls around and cuts me off.  Out of it comes two bald men who move by a series a spinning jumps, like the main characters of the original Contra game.  I fight them off, stomping one of them in the knee, crushing it so he'll never walk again.  The remaining occupants of the van pour out and swarm the restaurant.  A fire alarm goes off, and I run through the woods trying to get away.  We're in the middle of nowhere, and the only place I have to run is deeper in the woods while those mad men are busy slaughtering the restaurant patrons.

A few others got away, and together we come upon a camp site by the water.  The campers are already dead, their blood and guts strewn everywhere.  Since it's not safe here, we keep moving, and come across a tiny little village.  The inhabitants are all wandering outside because of the alarm in the distance trying to see the fire.  I tell them to run for their lives, but nobody listens.  I run past them thinking their deaths will make a good distraction and buy us some time to get away.

Our group comes to a river with the most violent rapids.  This is our chance to lose our pursuers, as they would never expect us to cross this.  We walk out as far as we can in the water on the protruding rocks, then dive in the crazy white water, swimming across the river.  On the other side is a fence we grab onto to so we don't get sucked down river.  We all climb and hop the fence.

On the other side we set up camp in a snowy field and spend the night.  We've been on the run for two days, and feel we should have lost the killers by now so that it's safe to head back to civilization.  We pack up and come out on the army base in Petawawa.

As we re-enter civilization, one of the first houses we see has the they leader from the van in the front yard, pinning a dog to the ground by the neck with his foot.  The dog has almost human like features, and I think they probably use it in their twisted sex practices.

The more I look at the dog, the more human it becomes, until I wonder it it's some kind of half human/half dog mix.  Finally, I see it as just some ugly dude in a dog costume.

----------


## The Cusp

At first I thought I had several dreams, but writing them down this morning, I remembered how they all fit together.


*Popularity Breakdown*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

 I'm cruising down the highway at night on a *motorized bicycle*.  It breaks down and I'm forced to pull over to the side or the road.  I figure it just ran out of fuel and pull out a can of *pressurized air*, which it runs on.  I can feel the can is almost empty, and wonder why I would travel so far with so little fuel.  I consider just peddling, but the traffic is moving too fast for me to rejoin it/

I spray the stuff inside but it still won't run.  That's when I see the front tire has been rubbing against the metal and the wheel is FUBARED.  I start walking and enter someone's *house*.  

The home owner comes out and catches me in his house, but he's really *friendly* as he tells me to get out.  I wonder about how odd that is, he should be angry or scared, and I wonder what the hell I was doing in here in the first place.  As I'm about to leave,* Dan* walks into the house and shows me around his indoor* pot garden*.

Again I'm about to leave when some semi-famous* motivational speaker* comes in.  The guy seems to really like me, and wants to go out of his way to help me out with stuff.  Next Hulk Hogan walks in the house, and he too is treating me like his *best friend*.  

The Hulk wants me to be *ringside* with him during his next match, so I go along with him.

In the arena, we make our entrance, the Hulk takes the ring and I hand out by the ropes.  His opponent comes in next along with his *manager*, who walks up to me and starts *shoving me*.  I push him to the ground, annoyed at being treated this way.  Other wrestlers come up and do the same, mouthing off to me, and I'm ready to cripple them if they touch me.  It may all be for show, but the violence they try to do to me is very real and I want none of it.

----------


## The Cusp

Technically I the following is several different dreams since I woke up several time in between, but since it continued every time I fell asleep, I'm just going to write it down as one dream.



*Super School*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
 The streets of my hometown are flooded with water, with rivers running where the roads should be.  I hop in the current and ride it uphill near my house.  Then I wonder how the hell the water is running uphill.  I bring my eyes level with the water, and it looks flat, so that solves that.

I reach the top of the hill and the current is running the other way now, going down hill.  I grab a tire tube sitting by the side of the road and ride the water back down to my house.  Then I go to school.

In class, the teacher has us drawing graphs, which I do.  Then something about water again and nakedness (Can't read my notes)

Out in the soccer field there are arcs cut into the turf.  Ghostly demons appear on these arcs, but are confined in their movement to following those arcs.  The disappear and reappear, and when they do, I blow them away with shot guns.  It takes several direct hits to kill the first demon.

Another demon appears on another arc, and I blast away at it until I run out of ammo.  There was a newbie hunter with us who was supposed to get more shotgun shells, and I yell to him that I need more ammo.  I see some boxes in the grass, but they are make your own shells, where you have to pack the powder and pellets in yourself.  The demon has a shotgun of his own now, aimed at me, and I certainly don't have time to pack the shells.

I run from shotgun wielding demon, and curl up on the grass covering my head.  I realize I just made myself a better target by not moving just as the demon blast me.  I feel a rain of pellets hit me, but none puncture my skin.  I look up to see my partner finish off the demon with a shotgun of his own.

Turns out my partner is Robin the boy wonder, and we sneak off through a section of school wall onto the roof, our secret meeting location.  I have a gravity bong stashed there in the corner and I fire off a few rounds while Robin gives me shit.  He finally convinces me to get rid of it and I dump the water onto the grass below and walk off to find a garbage can to pitch the empty pitcher.

Along the way we pass Bruce Wayne, and I say hi to him slyly, knowing his secret identity.  He notices the pitcher in my hands, which reeks of smoke, and I make a lame excuse that someone was using it to put their cigarette butts in, and ask him if he's seen a garbage can around.  He points one out and I finally toss it.

I walk down a section of hall to the dorm room of female magician students.  A door is open and a large black rabbit peeks out at me, then hops over to be petted.  As I pick up the rabbit, I hear another magician girl talking on the phone about some secret plot, and I call Robin over to listen.  A white rabbit hops out of her room and Robin picks that one up.

The girl comes out of her room, suspicious we were spying on her, and I tell her we were just rounding up the rabbits.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fringe*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in a crowded room with the *president* of the united states, who's secret service agents are treating me like a security risk.  They boss me around and force me to sit down on in a chair.  Across from me attached to the couch is a white plastic ball with flashing lights that can bee seen through the plastic.  It's a *bomb*!  I look around the room, and there are several other of these bombs that have risen out of the floor, attached to metal poles.  There is a guy tied up in another chair with one of those flashing white plastic bombs tapped to his head.

The bombs never go off, and everyone makes it out OK.  Outside, I'm with *Ben* from Lost.  We go to some* secret service* building and the place is just packed with *security* who search us thouroghly.  Once they're satisfied that we're clear, ben turns around and walks into the washroom.

I follow ben into the washroom with several armed agents to see what he's up to, and when we enter we see that Ben has sevral little *black insects* coming out of his body.  They scurry all over the floor, begin to multiply and crawl into the bodies of the secret service agents.

I run out before they can get me, but the bugs are already outside the door *infesting* the rest of the building.  In some areas the floor is just a black carpet of insects.  I dance around trying to avoid them, but a few crawl into my shoes, and *burrow* into my body as well.

By this time, Ben has collapsed like an empty sac, just his skin falling to the ground with nothing left inside to keep it's shape.  The bugs have hollowed him out, and are doing the same to the secret service agents.  A group of us manage to make it outside, but we are all infected with the insects festering and multiplying inside of us.

*Olivia* from Fringe is with us, and her and I are both holding glass containers with samples of the insects we're taking to a *secret lab* disguised as a medical center.  They tell me the name of the place, and I realize I've been there before for medical reasons, which makes me suspicious.  I drop my insects to the ground as bugs begin to pop out of my shoulder and upper arm.  It feels like popcorn popping out of my flesh.  I worry about spreading this infestation to the outside, but our only hope is getting to that secret lab.  We keep running, me shedding insects as we go.

Along the way, Olivia just gives up and stands there dejected.  We try to convince her she has to get to the lab, but she won't move.

A transport truck pulls up in the parking lot we're in, and the back door opens up revealing *Walter* and a crew of scientists.  They usher us inside saying they can cure us with* UV light*.  I think it's too late for me, as my flesh looks like swiss cheese as the insects multiply and hollow me out from the inside.  There's not much left of my shoulder, which has sort of caved in on it's self.

They hit me with the UV lamps, and I'm instantly whole again.  That seems rather impossible, and I wonder if there were really insects at all.  Perhaps it was some sort of *delusion*, and the UV light broke it's spell.



*Carabbean*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm aboard a *boat*, on a class trip for school in the Carabean.  We all jump off the boat into the water for a *swim* near the shore.  As we all swim packed closely together, I notice several *grenades* suspended in mid air, like the are frozen in time, right above us.

Not good.  I try to swim away, but there is a rock wall behind me.  Just as I think were fucked, another student in front of my holds up a thick book in front of one of the grenades.  I have my doubts that book will protect us, but I also have his body protectig me as well, and take some comfort in that.

The group of grenades all *explode* at once, and sure enough the book absorbed the impact.  Other students did the same for the other grenades, and nobody got hurt.

Back on the boat, *Joanne* is the last person to join us in the water.  She's the one person I'd really like to see in a bikini, but she wearing red full body underwear as she jumps into the water.  I try to talk to her, and she says hi, but it's like she doesn't know me anymore.

People begin to get back on the boat while I have my back turned talking to Andre, and when I turn back around, the fucking boat has left without me!  Andre stayed behind on purpose, but not me.  I'm severly *pissed off*.  Andre says I'll have to run along the beach to catch them, but I've half a mind to just say here in the tropics where it's sunny all the time.  I imagine what kind of shit they'd get in for leaving me behind.

But I'm too pissed off at the teacher's assistant in charge who left without me.  I begin running along the beach intent on throwing that bitch overboard once I catch up with them.

----------


## The Cusp

May 04, '09
*Fragment: Merger*
I'm joining people together, two separate people who end up as one body once I'm finished.  I do this to a few people until I come to an invisible man, who's clothes I can see.  When I add him into the mix, I end up with a guy who has an invisible head and one invisible hand
*
Crazy Cottage*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*: 6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm with C. at some cottage.  She's acting really drunk and being a total cock tease, turning me on then denying me my prize.  And she's puking everywhere too, which I didn't mind so much when I thought I was going to get some.  

Turns out she was having her period, which I discover when she straddles me and grinds my dick, leaving blood on it.  At least she has a good excuse.  My mind turns from sex to cleaning up all the puke she left everywhere, in my bed, on the floor, all over the dishes.  

I start doing the dishes but the sink is retardedly small.  What's more, there is something behind me so that I can't stand in front of the sink properly.  I can't even lean back against it.  I wonder why I would have rented such a shitty place.

There was a scene earlier in the dream that didn't quite fit in with the plot, a small girl holding a stick and some guy being chased by a dog.  Now I see that scene play out again and get the background behind it.  The dog is vicious and bit off the guy's nose and upper lip, but instead of blood there looks to be a dull gray crap coming out.

The guy is dead now, lying on the ground.  I can't help but wonder what that crap looking stuff is coming out where his nose used to be.  Next I see the guy's bleached skull partially buried in the dirt.

I hear the beeping of a transport truck backing up, and I know he's trying to run us over.  There is a church across from me, and I run towards it's steps in a effort to avoid the truck.  But as I try to climb them, my legs won't work, I just can't lift them.  I manage to get up a few steps, but they are wooden and the truck would plow right through them.

The truck backs up without hitting the steps, but starts to drive forward now and will hit me for sure.  I yell for the little girl to get up the steps, and she flies by me into the church.  The truck is bearing down on my and I still can't lift me legs, so I flop down on the top of them and roll out of the way just as the truck explodes through the wooden steps where I was standing.

----------


## The Cusp

*Chav Wars*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*: 4/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm in an RPG style video game with my brother and Donald, killing monsters and gaining experience and loot.  The skills you get when you level up are random, like the game MyBrute, and we keep getting crap skills.

We finally reach level 5, and graduate from the newbie zones, entering into the player killer areas.  There are large gangs of griefers and PKers attacking everyone that moves.  Donald get dropped by an arrow, and my brother runs at the attackers yelling, sword in hand.  He can't see that he's surrounded by people targeting him with bows.  I try to yell a warning, since it would be suicide to try and help, but he dies. 

I run through a field of statues looking for cover before they find me, and flop down in some tall grass.  My brother respawsn next to me, and he too hides in the grass with me.  

An elderly couple finds us, and they are very friendly.  They strike me as out of place, and I assume they don't know much about this game, but they agree to lead us to the boss of this level.  We follow them into a chamber filled with zombies, and the old couple use flame nova attacks that totally crisperize the zombies.  Boy was I wrong about them, those two are ultra powerful.  We dispatch the zombies and the bosses, producing a giant loot drop.

I'm having trouble picking up the loot, and figure my inventory is full.  Once it's all gone, I notice another chest, open it, and tons of gold comes out.  This I'm able to collect.

Done with the game for now, Donald and I walk down the street at night looking for a bar.  Along the way, an asian woman walks out of her building and invites me inside but I decline.  We continue on our way and come to a dingy bar I don't like the looks of, but Donald convinces me to enter anyways.

Inside the bar there are strippers dancing, one at a time, but as they dance there is a holographic projection of halfway down the bar for those who are seated further away.  I sit down to enjoy the show, then notice most of the guys are masturbating, trying to hide it under their shirts.  There is an old cougar sitting next to me and I consider picking her up, but when I turn back to her, she too has pulled out her penis and is stroking it.  Ghaaa!!!  The tranny puts her dick away then goes over to hit on my friend Donald, which I find hilarious.

The premiere stripper goes on next, and I walk up close to where she's dancing and lean on the wall to get a better look.  For her there are dozens of hollograms all over the bar.  She gives me the look, and after her show, takes me to a room where we have sex.  We come back out and Donald has a stripper hanging off him as well, not the tranny.

Next a gang of chavs walks un and threatens us.  They are waiting until the bar closes to kick our ass, so Donald leaves early.  I go to follow him, but when I open the door and look out into the night, I realize I'm dreaming!

I turn around and proceed to beat the crap out of the chavs, at least 20 of them.  Peice of cake.  Satisfied with me revenge, I walk out into the parking lot when more of those chavs drive by in a car and begin shooting at me.  I take cover behind a tree at first, then think that's silly since I'm dreaming.  Instead I charge at the moving car as they shoot at me.  I wonder what the bullets will feel like when they hit, but they never do.

I slam into the side of the car with me shoulder, then grab it from underneath, flipping the car and sending it rolling.  There are more chavs on foot shooting at me, so I fly at them and take them out as well.

The problem dealt with, I go back into the bar, but it's not a bar anymore.  On the wall is a huge rack of plastic training swords of all sizes.  This is a sword training school, but it's closed becasue it's so late at night.  I take a couple of the swords, a long heavy one for my right hand, and a shorter lighter one for my left, and take some practice swings.  These are so awesome, I've got to take some with me to practice at home.  Just as I'm picking out some swords, the owner of the place walks in.

The guy isn't angry to find me there, and I explain to him that I just couldn't resist trying out these cool swords.  The instructor asks me if I'd like a sparring match, to which I agree even though I think I'm going to get owned.  Before we get a chance to get started, in walks yet another chav, and the trainer tells me it's my destiny to defeat them.   I take my swords outside and encounter the chavs at a fire station which seems to be their headquarters.  They confront me and I clobber them again.

Chavs dealt with, Donald and I walk back home.  Along the way we pass the building where the asian woman invited me in.  She comes out again and I'm surprised to see it's my stripper love.  I can't help but think if I would have went with her in the first place, I could have avoided all that fighting.  I have strong feelings for her now and follow her inside, but quickly lose sight of her, finding myself in an empty room.  I look around for a bit and find myself back home, tired from being out all night and hungover.

My parents are there, and I'm suddenly aware that my shirt is all full of red wine stains.  There is a rip underneath my sleeve and my arm is through the hole instead of the sleeve.  My parents aren't impressed and I head off to bed.  Before I get there, I see Donald drinking a beer.  Then I see a flashback to the chavs at their firestation.  They are dressed in a militia type uniform, brewing that very same brand of beer Donald was drinking, the whole while chanting "Death" to my character's name.  Then I hear Donald yelling for help.  I run outside to see him being chased by a Terminator.

Lucid again, I fly towards them and punch the terminator sending it flying.  More terminators approach.  I tell Donald "Come on!  We have to fly out of here!"  I take to the air again, but Donald doesn't follow, and I forget about him.  I'm more concerned with getting my flying to work right, as me legs keep sagging and sinking down.  I struggle with it, then eventually start flying in a standing position, and it works really well for me.  I'm able to get incredible speed, height, and am happy I've found a new way to fly.  

I reach the end of the block and see several school girls walking down the street.  There is a trio of asian girls who I scoop up and fly off towards the beach with them in my arms, where I drop them in the water.  The beach is packed with nothing but girls swimming.  I'm already flying close to the water, and spot a girl standing with her legs apart.  I figure I'll fly between her legs, but as I get there I can't help but fly mouth first into her crotch.  It tastes terrible, like pee, with a really bad aftertaste.  I never expected pee to taste good, but I never thought it would taste that bad!

I fly off and spot those goddam chavs looking for me yet again!  I fight them for a bit, then think I should wake myself up since this has been a pretty good dream worth recording.  Yet I'm unable to wake myself up on my first couple of tries.  I think back to the last time I wasn't able to wake myself up, an entity I suspected of being more than just a dream, but these chavs aren't displaying any of the signs so I don't worry about it.

While I was busy trying to wake myself up, the chavs drove up an hit me with a car.  I'm stuck on the grill of the car which is about to drive into a low billboard.  I think that's perfect, I can use the impact to wake myself, and when the car slams me into the sign I wake up.


Got a couple more dreams that relate to that first one, but I need a break from writing.  THat one was just too long!

----------


## AURON

great dream man!  quick question though....when you looked at the night sky and became lucid?  How did the sky look; was there something strange about it, or did you just get aware?

----------


## The Cusp

> great dream man!  quick question though....when you looked at the night sky and became lucid?  How did the sky look; was there something strange about it, or did you just get aware?



No, there was nothing out of the ordinary.  It just hit me that I was lucid.  


*Weapon Hunt*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm in some kind of military barracks putting away my guns in cases.  Some machine guns and some sleek looking military shotguns.  Turn out I have more guns than I thought I had.

I walk outside to my house finding more guns along the way.  One behind a tree my brother left there from earlier, and more scattered on my front lawn.  Most of them are plastic squirt guns, but there are more machine guns and shot guns.  Even the plastic ones look real.  

I gather up the real weapons and see some Stargate style staff weapons.  I look for a trigger and find a little button, so I press it.  The staff weapon is just a toy and shines a light when I press the button.  But the light is really strong and shines a spotlight against the sky. 

 Impressed by the powerful light beam, I shine it at the sky again, and within the spotlight I see a small cloud moving against the wind in the opposite direction of the other clouds.  A camouflaged UFO perhaps?

I shine the light around some more and see more oddities, glowing light flying around, weird visuals.  Finally I see a little square icon in the sky the the spreads out into a fractal pattern like a kalidoscope.

All the weapons in this dream are a reflection of the swords and RPG weapons we had in my Chav Wars dream.


*That 70's Class*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
 I'm in class with the gang from That 70's Show.  The teacher suggests we have class outside since it's such a nice day.  Hyde says "You know what that means..." to which I reply "Yeah, I get to take the rest of the day off."

"Donkey's right!" says Hyde as everyone files out of class but us.  The class room becomes a disco dance in the school gym with everyone dancing.  There is a group of students all clustered together in front of us, and we hide behind them so as not to be seen cutting class.  They begin dancing, and two hot girls in front of me have me pushed right against the wall.  As they dance, the tall blond one grinds my crotch as she dances, so I start "dancing" and grind her right back from behind.  "You're a really good dancer!" her friend says to me.

To our right a group of teachers are dancing.  One teacher with really gay short shorts cuts loose.  He looks so gay.  We begin to walk away from the group of dancers and I see a school choir singing Gloria.

4 guys walk by single file and someone mentions they are The Clash.  I figure we're supposed to meet them, it just has to be part of the plot of this episode, and I wonder how that's going to happen.  So I walk up to them and recognize two of them from the bar in my Chav Wars dream.  I say hi to them, that I saw them at that bar which I couldn't remember the name of.  They recognize me now as well and we start chatting.

Again referencing the first dream, Chav Wars.

----------


## The Cusp

Been sleeping on my left side lately which makes for dreams that are hard to describe.  That's why I've missed a few days in my DJ.


*Dream Identification*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

 I'm in an *apartment* when I hear a commotion down in the street below.  I can't see what's happening through my window, so I go through a door that leads to the neighbours apartment and look over the balcony at something on the street below.

Then I notice lots of people in the room with me and realize I shouldn't be in this apartment.  Some guy walks up to me and I *apologize* for being there, using the excuse that I was curious to see what all the noise was about.  The guys are cool with it, and I stay for the *party*.  

One of the girls there takes a liking to me and we have *sex* right there on the floor, her riding me.  After the sex, I leave through the attic and travel through a series of *secret passages* until I come out a secret door in a *strip club*.  How cool is that, having a secret passage from my apartment to a strip club?  I take a quick look around and go back in the secret door and up some stairs to the roof, a few people following me.

I cut across the roof heading back to my apartment, cutting across a large open space when someone starts *shooting* at us.  I make sure the people with me get to safety, making myself a target, before following.  I round a corner expecting to find the passage back to my apartment, but instead find another wide open space.  I run through it as bullets buzz by me, and round another corner to another wide open space I have to cross.  There is no way I can make it, so I take cover in a door way waiting for the guy to follow, then jump him.

The shooter dealt with, I walk to the edge of the roof where I see a small cluster of *colored crystals* on the ledge.  I put out my hand to pick them up and they move in response to my hand like from a *magnetic force*.  I move them around for a bit, then cause the crystals jump on me and stick to my skin.  I find more crystals which also jump onto my skin, and I'm able to will them to move across my skin in clusters forming various shapes.  I'm showing off a little bit for the people with me.

My gang and I go through a door on the roof, down some stairs, and find ourselves in *Dundonald Hall*, a gym on the military base in my hometown.  There is a *dance* in progress for the teens, yet there are older people like myself mixed in the crowd, which strikes me as odd.  I'm trying to figure out what's not right about this scene when I realize it's a reflection based on the dances I used to go to here.  Oddly enough, that doesn't make me lucid.

I walk down the hall where kids call me an old man, and come to a video game rental store.  There are *NES* and *SNES* cartridges galore, which I check out to see if there are any good games worth playing.  Some kid swipes a couple of cartridges and we head back the way we came when security begins to hastle him.  I intervene and cover for the kid, who gets away with this theft thanks to my help.

I _always_ know where the influences of my dreams come from, just never had it happen while I was dreaming like that before.  It's a little weird I didn't realize I was dreaming, but I guess I do it so often it's only natural I would do the same thing inside a dream.


*Fragment: Fire*

 Some people and I cross the street at night into an open field where we gather some large pieces of wood and start a fire.  As our fire gets going, I notice how meticulously the grass is kept, and realize we probably shouldn't be burning stuff here.

Next I see the father of some kid who was there who asks if the kid started a large fire.  He says yes, having burned every single log at once in a huge blaze.  The father tells him he shouldn't have done that, but isn't really mad.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Fishin'*
Walking along the river when I see my old fishing rod laying on the rocks.  It looks like someone had taken apart the reel.  I put it back together and it seems like there is a section missing on the pole, but use it anyways.

I cast into a deep spot and get a hit right away, reeling in a nice sized pickerel.  Another cast nets me large bass.

The guys at work have been talking about fishing a lot.


*Fragment: Burn*
Some guy and I are in a field at night.  He pulls out some matches and tries to light a log on fire, but it won't catch.  I grab some birch bark and use that to try to light the log on fire, but it still won't burn.  My attempts turn the outside of it to gray ash, but no fire catches.

----------


## The Cusp

*Flight Perfected*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 9/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

 I'm lucid and think I'll try to find some people for shared dreaming.  I levitate then fly in my new style, standing up straight instead of stretched out like superman.  At one point I find myself in a sitting position which works just as well.

As I fly, I'm amazed by the speed and maneuverability this way of flying allows me.  It's just so damn reliable and easy to do.  I do some speed tests, then decide to see how good this method really is by doing something I've never been able to do.  Fly into space.

I go straight up at incredible speed, bu develop some perspective problems as I start to leave the atmosphere.  What was up becomes the side, and the curvature and rotation of the earth is screwing up my sense of direction.  I either wake up or default back to my original dream, an epic graduation party that goes all night and into the next morning.

Has anyone ever been able to fly into space from the earth?  I'm thinking it's just too far, and the lack of landmarks makes it impossible.  In order to have movement, you have to be moving relative to something else.  There is nothing to gauge your movement against in space.

----------


## Sentaku

I had a non-lucid dream where I flew into space.  Actually I was catapulted into space =P.

----------


## AURON

> [CENTER]
> 
> Has anyone ever been able to fly into space from the earth?  I'm thinking it's just too far, and the lack of landmarks makes it impossible.  In order to have movement, you have to be moving relative to something else.  There is nothing to gauge your movement against in space.



I've gotten to the upper atmosphere, but never space.  I've read about people flying to the moon and whatnot, but I simply haven't been able to do it.  I think it has more to do with freeing your mind from things you think may not be possible.  Or maybe it has to do more with visualization.  If you can consciously see yourself flying from earth too the moon while awake, maybe it could be easier?

----------


## The Cusp

> I've gotten to the upper atmosphere, but never space.  I've read about people flying to the moon and whatnot, but I simply haven't been able to do it.  I think it has more to do with freeing your mind from things you think may not be possible.  Or maybe it has to do more with visualization.  If you can consciously see yourself flying from earth too the moon while awake, maybe it could be easier?



If you can see the moon, then I could see it working.  A couple of other people have done it too, but they all had visual landmarks as well, like planets and stars that were really close.  



Took a nap yesterday after work which screwed up my sleep last night.

*Laps*
I'm waiting to fall asleep when all of a sudden I seen an image of my parents' basement.  Hoping to kick start a WILD I start sprinting, and that image becomes more or less real, but pretty unstable, so I keep running.  I do about 10 laps of my parents' basement until I think things look stable enough.  When I stop, everything looks rather cartoony and I wake up.

After that WILD attempt, I had started having strange HI.  It's a good thing I knew what it was, or it would have freaked the hell out of me.

-I'm lying in bed when I hear a sheep braying right by my head.  It sounds rather satanic.  At first I think it might be coming from outside, or from my neighbours watching some late night television, but then I realize what it is and it stops after a few minutes.

-I feel things moving around in my bed, touching me.

-I'm laying in bed when suddenly I feel myself moving sideways like I'm on a conveyor belt.  I'm more than a little surprised, but when I reach the point where I should have tumbled over the edge of my bed I keep going and can still feel my mattress underneath me.   I stop moving all of a sudden and it's difficult to reconcile my actual position in bed until I open my eyes.

-Had a bout 5 more episodes where I felt myself moving, up, down, to the sides.  Really freaky, mainly because I didn't feel a separate dream body, it really felt like my real body was moving around.

-My blankets are hanging over the side of my bed like a rope, and since it's a little chilly, I try to pull them back up.  But I'm having difficulty moving my arms.  I can move them with great effort and flop my hands down on the blankets to grip them, but am unable to pull or otherwise move until I open my eyes.

-A few more where I can barely move until I open my eyes, but when I do, I no longer need to move like I wanted to do because the stuff I was reacting to just wasn't there.


*Jenny*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)I'm back in college when I run into Chuong and his sister Jenny.  Chuong kind of sets me up with his sister, and the three of us are hanging out, going to classes, usual college stuff.  We end up back at some dormitories or apartments a good ways off from the college.  Jenny's not around and I'm about to drive to school, but I don't want to go without her.  I can't find her and figure she's already there so I take off in my car.

I make it to the college which turns into a mall.  I spot Jenny in line with several hundred other asian women all wearing bikinis waiting to participate in some sort of pageant.  This is some sort of regular event, and the place is absolutely packed with asians who are really into this thing and going nuts.

I can hardly believe how into it all these people are.  Standing by the door are several mafia types who seem to be running this show, and I have a quick chat with them.  Then I spot Chunk inside working as security, dressed in an oddly flamboyant costume.  I go in to talk with him and sit at the end of the runway waiting for Jenny's turn so I can cheer and clap loudly.

The girls come down the runway one by one as dirty old men oogle them make cat calls.  The whole thing seems rather degrading to me, but Jenny is really into it so I'm going to suppor her.  

Some girls just walk by normally, others strut thier stuff and do a little dance.  One girl rides by on one of those old bicicles with the extremely large front wheel and the tiny little back wheel.  One girl comes by held up by two guys' legs as the walk on their hands.  The guys stumble going over a bump and the three of them crash hard onto the ground.  They pick themselves up, and on one the the guys' tanned bodies I can see a patch of painful looking raw pink flesh where he fell and skinned himself.

I'm still waiting for Jenny's turn when she walks up behind me.  I missed her performance.  We go to leave and she takes my hand and holds it proudly like she's showing me off and we walk out of there.  That makes me happy as it's the first sign that we're officially a couple.

Back in the mall, she hands me a half eaten ice cream cone to hold while she goes off to do something.  I take a lick and then it begins to melt and drip all over my hand.  I hold the drippy cone over a garbage can, but it melts completely and I just drop it.

----------


## The Cusp

*I am the Mongoose*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)

I'm on a *sailing ship*, hanging from some *netting* attached to the mast.  We're preparing for a journey, and one of the guys is climbing down towards the water.

Suddenly, giant green *sea monsters* rise out of the water, their necks as thick as a house.  The guy who was climbing down is gone, presumable eaten, and we'll be next if we don't get out of there.  Our sailing ship takes off across the waves, us dodging these monstrous sea beasts.  We eventually leave the attacking sea monsters behind and come to a stop beside an *island*.

Two other guys hanging on the netting with me begin to blame me for letting our crewman get eaten by those monsters when the guy in question comes up from below the deck.  We're all surprised to see him, and he says he just went below for a bit.

The two guys who blamed me drop into the water which freaks me out because of the sea monsters.  The remaining guy tells me that in these cold waters, the sea beasts feed deep on the bottom so there is no danger.  

He then says we should gather some *food* and prepares to do some fishing.  I look over at the island next to us and as why we don't look for food on land.  They guy asks what could there possibly be to eat there, and when I look over next, the trees overhanging the water are filled with large nuts.  The shells are split open revealing the ripe *nuts* within.

I reach out to pick one and try it.  They're delicious!  We swing from the nets to the trees and begin to pick and eat.  Below us, a miniature *wild boar* with tusks and two baby boars wander onto the scene.  They look up and I can tell they're hoping we will drop some nuts down.  

I drop one down and the mother pig eats, then runs in circles in delight.  She rolls onto her back, and she looks so happy it's absolutely adorable.  I drop some nuts down to the babies too, and they too are ecstatic.  

The boars walk off, so I climb down from the trees wanting to feed them some more.  I find the boars again, feed them, and the mother boar begins to *talk* to me!  She thanks me then brings me a plastic bag filled with a yellow oily liquid that she says is *fuel* she made from some plant.  

I'm sure the fuel will come in handy, and ask the pig "You made this?"  

"No, no," she replies, I got it from a kid who sometimes visits his father on this island.  He's very *cruel and mean*."  The boar now looks like a cartoon right out of a Disney movie, and the dream is animated from here on in.

The boar and I walk along the shore, round a bend, and come across the kid in question throwing rocks into the water.  He spots the the tiny pig and gives chase.  I can just tell he's going to torture and kill it when he catches it.  The boy is overtaking the little pig.  I was following along, and now all of a sudden I'm a *mongoose*, with a long slinky body.  I get between the kid and the boar, barring and snapping my teeth at him.  The kid relents and we get away.

We walk through the grass and come upon a desk in the the woods operated by military personnel.  As I get closer, I see it's kernel Potter and the rest of the gang from *M.A.S.H*.  As I look, I notice something weird about their faces.  They are paper cutouts on a pinwheel, some odd style of animation, and I'm now watching it on on several little televisions.  It's some parody of M.A.S.H, but the voices are spot on.

It them becomes some other 70's tv show that never existed, but I remember seeing it before at lunch while I was working somewhere.  It has a strong nostalgic feeling.

----------


## The Cusp

*Evil Freaks*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (Left Brain)
I'm at some *bar* where the patrons are all twisted evil SOBs.  They've enslaved my friends and forced each one of them into a unique *humiliating torture*.  I forget what the first few were, but mine was supposed to be that they were going to use me as a *sex slave* to service a bunch of guys.

Instead I pull out a *knife* and start *killing* them all, or at least most of them.  With the majority dead, there are still a few guys sitting around the bar drinking.  I'm about to leave when I see Tyson who has been forced to act like a horse.  He's wrapped in layer upon layer of saran wrap, built up to the thickness of a horse's body.  The wrap also prevented him from standing up straight, and forced him on his hands and knees.  The people were riding him around the bar.

I release him, and as he untangles himself I grab a beer from one of the guys.  "Give me that!" I say, "I want something to smash people in the head if they move!".  Nobody does and I sip at the beer until Tyson is free, ready to smash the bottle over anyone's head that tries to get in my way.

Once Tyson has freed himself, I pass the bottle back to it's original owner.  We're about to leave when Tyson points out a *baby* in a cradle.  I remember we were supposed to look for and rescue that baby.  I pick up the child and we go.

We exit out the front of a mall just as *police* are showing up.  The baby in my arms deflects suspicion from the numerous dead bodies I've left behind.  As we're walking away, I see a bunch of my clothes folded neatly on the pavement.  I begin to gather them up, but keep finding more.  There is a plastic hamper by the cops, and I ask them if I can take it.  They say yes.

----------


## The Cusp

I moved which seemed to completely erase my recall for awhile.  Starting to come back now.

Had 4 good lucids the past two weeks I can only remember the themes of.  2 about shared dreaming, 2 about focusing my awareness (Was using a TV pixel model for pinpoint focus)

I've also been experimenting with my recall, how overlaying archetypes help or hinder recall.  Was going to write something about it but waited too long, and not I've lost the details.


*Fragment: Beer Blues*
I'm open the fridge and see there are three *beer* in there.  I thought I drank them all and can't figure out where they came from.  They aren't my father's brand, they are my brand.  But the labels are all beat up like they were rolling around on the floor of a car for a few months.  I grab one, open it and have drink.

I wake up, find myself in bed and think I went to bed withoug finishing my beer.  I sit up in bed to look for my beer, then realilze it was only a dream.  DAMN!!!!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, sucks to have dreams that you only wish were real  :tongue2: 

And aww, good luck with moving~ 

(And I betcha don't remember me.)

----------


## The Cusp

> Hahaha, sucks to have dreams that you only wish were real
> 
> And aww, good luck with moving~
> 
> (And I betcha don't remember me.)



Not remember you?  I may be antisocial, but I don't forget my friends!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Not remember you?  I may be antisocial, but I don't forget my friends!



 ::hug::  <3 I feel loved~ I was wondering why I never saw you where I normally am now! Glad to see you around here at least~

----------


## The Cusp

Looks like my recall is back.  Need to start taking notes of me dreams again.  Had too many dreams to keep track of them all last night.


*Bombed!*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm standing on a large flat *roof* with hundreds of *superheroes*.  The city is under *attack*, and just as I'm about to jump off the side of the roof into the streets below to kick some ass, *explosions* start going off.  Lots of big explosions going off in rapid series like firecrackers, blanketing the streets of the entire city.

First I think there can't possibly be any invading troops in those explosions, then I think even these superheroes don't stand a chance against those explosions.  There is one really big explosion, a brilliant flash of white, and I think it might be a *nuke*.  I take cover from the shockwave behind the stairwell with* Spiderman*, but the shockwave never comes.

To my right is a large gray stone wall a little higher than the roof we are on.  I can't see what is beyond it, so I ask spiderman if he can web me a *bridge* to the top of the wall.  He does so with a single strand of webbing.  I think about asking him to make a better bridge, but don't want to look like a wuss in front of Spidey.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hahaha, that's so funny, from one extreme to the next Cusp!

Oh my... I'd have wussed out >.>

----------


## The Cusp

I keep getting woken up which really messes with my recall.  

There is a hole in the screen of my window, and spiders keep crawling in, which I've been killing.  Starting to get giant spiders in my dreams now.

Now exactly spider, but last night I'd keep seeing long spindly spider legs poking in from the edge of the scene.  I never focused on them so they never became full fledged spiders, but it could easily happen.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ahhh, that's creepy. Definitely creepier than the swarm of zombies I had last night... ugh. You can't like cover up the hole, as retarded as it may look, way better than spiders plaguing you IRL and in dreams.

----------


## The Cusp

*Shoplifting*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm in a convinience store with a bunch of friends looking at magazines.  Somehow the topic of *shoplifting* comes up, and I can't help but show off my expertise on the matter.   I don't intend to steal anything, I just want to show off in front of these people.

I demonstrate how you browse the magazines then stack the ones you were looking at together in a bunch so it will be easier to grab them all at once.  Then I demonstrate the quick movement where you shove the bundle under your armpit.

The guy I was showing that to tries it, but is slow and clumsy trying to hide them on his self.  The shop keeper busts him, and I have like 5 magazines under my armpit from my demonstration.  I was going to put them back, but now it's too late.  

I let the magazines fall to the floor and run for it!  We run down the street laughing our asses off at the excitement.

I was a bad ass in my teens.  I never shoplifted to get stuff, but for the thrill it gave.  I don't do that anymore, but I get the same feeling from playing roulette at 100 bucks a spin.

----------


## The Cusp

Watched the new Deathrace movie today, then was feeling sleepy from too many beer and took a nap.  Had one dream where was in a death race, driving a car with guns shooting people.  Fun!  

The main guy in the movie wore a mask, which played a role in this dream



*Nap:  Late for Appointment*
I have an apointment at 9:30 and am getting ready for it, just having gotten out of the shower.  I'm drying my hair as I walk down the stairs, where a woman is talking to my parents.  The woman is becomming a man, and is concerned about how men style their hair.  She wants to put all kinds of jell and stuff which sounds pretty gay looking to me, so I give her some advice.

"Style your hair the way you want when it's wet..." I say as I demonstrate, "then throw on a hat for a bit hold it in place."

I look at the clock and see it's 10:00, which means I'm a half hour late for my appointment.  I consider not going at all now, but I figure better late than never.

I arrive late for my "appointment", which has started without me.  It's a death match, two guys fighting in front of a huge crowd of spectators.  The guy who is supposed to be me is wearing a mask and is in the process of losing.  His opponent slams him to the ground and is about to finish him off.

I'm strapped to the ceiling above them and cut myself loose, dropping into the ring.  The fighter who was about to win sees me and is shocked because he thought he was fighting me already.  I think this worked ot well, because he's tired himself out on the other guy while I'm coming into the fight fresh.  We fight until I wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

*Fragment: Idol*
I'm watching TV when a commercial comes on showing a picture of some singer with dark wavy hair and the announcer says his name.   Next another picture of what looks like the same guy comes up, but the announcer says a different name.  This happens 6 times, and with each picture the announcer says a different name even though it looks like the same person.

As I'm wondering WTF, the commercial shows all 6 pictures side by side, and I see that although they look the same, they actually are different people.


Wish I had gotten up to take notes of this one, but sleep is too rare of a commodity for me these days, and I can't afford to waste any opportunity go get some sleep.

*Treated Like Jesus*
I'm lucid, doing my thing experimenting with control.  This must have impressed the DCs in the dream, because before long they are large crowds of them following me around and treating me like Jesus.  I explain to them how control works as I do it, mostly for my benefit.

Even though I'm "in control", there were two elements that came into play that surprised me initially, that I wasn't expecting.  After the initial shock their appearance was totally logical in accordance to what I ws focused on.

Even control has it's surprises.

----------


## The Cusp

*Gang Violence*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*: 3/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown

I'm being accosted by a *street gang*, and trying to* get away* peacefully.  They keep hastling me, but I'm doing my best to ensure things don't get violent.  I try walking away down the street at night, but I'm *cut off* by another gang.  I turn around and head back the way I came.

The new gang clashes with the first one, and while the *fight* in the streets, I take that opportunity to walk into a store to get away.  Unfortunately they *follow* me in.  Again they try to start shit, and again I try to get away without violence, but they won't let me be.

One of the guys, the leader, has a* reptilian face*.  He's really on my case and I try to sneak off, crawling along behind the counter so they won't see me.  The shop keeper sees me and doesn't give me away, but I see him looking behind me.  When I turn to look I see lizard face with his head against the ground staring right at me.

Lizard face gives an order, and two of his goons jump up the glass display case about to jump me.  Well, I tried to get out of this without a fight, I really did, but it's too late for that now.

I grab the two guys by the ankles and start swinging them around.  I smash them against the wall, then *smash* them into the glass display case, breaking it.  Then I swing them against the floor a couple of time, then finally smash them into the *broken glass* one more time for good measure.

Then I turn my attention to the lizard man and charge at him.  I beat his scaly ass mercilessly.

----------


## The Cusp

My recall is officially back!

*Detective Cusp*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 2/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: Right Side (left brain)

I'm a *detective*, called to a mansion to investigate an *intruder* with my partner.  My partner isn't taking this call seriously.  He thinks the lady of just called us as a excuse to see him, and instead of investigating, he spends his time* flirting* with the woman.  I figure I had better at least go through the motions and begin to search the house.  I don't find anything.

As we're about to leave, there is a wheeled chair on the front porch, and I ride it down the hill into the backyard.  As I carry the chair back around the side of the house, there is a female detective checking for *finger prints* on the sliding glass door.  My partner says he checked already and found nothing, but she says she's using a special spray that might show something.  

She sprays the glass and and a handprint appears.  The print grows more solid and 3D until I'm looking at a hand with a *knife* attached to the wrist.  There is a crest on the blade and I can even see the details of a ring on his finger.  We recognize that hand, 

The hand flips sides so the raised part is on the other side of the glass, then it expands further into a whole body shape.  The body is a black shadow that becomes more detailed.  There is what looks to be ice around it's edges, but that becomes more clear until there is the clear outline of a *ninja*.  For some reason we expected that ninja guy was the culprit.  We discuss what he might have been doing there, and one possibility was *poison*.

I become an observer, and my partner walks into a room holding two *pill bottles.*  He asks a young girl if she knows anything about the ingredients.  The girl reminds me of Penny from Inspector Gadget.  Penny makes a phone call to someone to try and find out, and cleverly phrases her questions like it's for a university research project.  The person she's talking to refuses to co-operate, and Penny doesn't get the answers she's looking for.

Tom Hanks is with the woman from the mansion, and she's constantly feeding him *pills* of a questionable nature.  Trying to poison him perhaps?  We're waiting for his proper medication to arrive, and it does.

We rush the proper meds over to him as the woman dumps pills into Tom's mouth.  My partner runs up and dumps the proper meds into his mouth, and there is even a third person dumping pills into his mouth.  That's a lot of pills.

Then we all walk into a *canal*, underneath the water, walking along the bottom.  Tom Hanks is the last to follow, but he doesn't walk along the bottom, but swims along the surface.  Before he gets very far, he doubles over clutching his head and *crying*.  We rush over to try and comfort him as he cries that he's *seeing things*.

I suddenly see what he's seeing.  The water turns bright green and is filled humongous *prehistoric water beasts*.

----------


## The Cusp

*Monster Land*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*:7/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm driving my father's car, when out of nowhere, this guy slams his car into the side of mine.  Turns out I know the guy, it's Marky.  I'm pretty pisses off, not looking forward about explaining what happened to my father's car.  I keep saying "I oughta punch you in the head!", but I don't feel like doing it, I just think he deserves it.  I return home and am watching TV, when through the window, I see Marky slam into the side of my father's other car.  Now I'm furious with the guy, hitting both my father's cars.  I go out and punch him in the head at random intervals.  The accident has attracted quite a crowd, and a bunch of us go back inside, but the house is now a huge mansion.

I follow some guy giving me the tour, and in the basement there is a large mirror in the wall.  The mirror is a portal to another dimension or reality, and through it I can see all kinds of grotesque monsters.  They look like something Clive Barker would come up with, and I figure it's Clive Barker's world.  There are sever huge nasty ones pounding on the glass.  One is some sort of tree folk made completely out of human heads.  These creatures want into our side badly.

I become a disembodied observer and get pulled into the monster dimension, flying over the land and seeing countless abominations.  In the middle of it all, I see a perfectly formed human hobbit man clinging to a cliff, hiding from the beasts.  I'm surprised to see something normal in this twisted land, and focus on him.  There are several other hobbits clinging to the cliff, and they give a signal which sends several large bumble bees flying off to scout for them.

I snap back to the mansion, but I'm still in the monster side.  There is a girl there dressed in a Mrs clause outfit, with a black bra with white trim over it, and a lacy black negligee over all of it, wearing a strange hat.  She chastises me for my clothes being too normal.  There is a mummified dead pharaoh on the wall, and I take his clothes, momentarily worrying about the sacrilege.  But I deserve pharaoh's clothes.  I put them on, but when next I look, I'm wearing something similar to the girl's outfit.  I'm disappointed it's so unoriginal, copying the girl like that.

I walk out the front door, and this small flying disc approaches.  It's some mystical being of authority inside, and I know she's come to tell me I have to leave this realm because I'm too normal.  The disc unfolds mechanically, and I'm now looking at an old school video game, a platformer.  At the very beginning of the level, there is a mall area on the bottom left I can't get to.  The people around me tell me to ignore it, it's nothing, I can't get in there, but I'm sure I can.  I jump around for a bit and find the secret warp spot that puts me in the inaccessible area.  It reveals a funky looking gun, and tells me I have to start the game over from the beginning with this weapon.  I'm thrilled that I've bought myself a second chance in this freakish realm and won't be forced to leave it.  

My description didn't to that freaky place and the twisted monsters justice.  It was really spectacular visually, especially the monsters.




*Tokin' Lucid*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*:3/10
*Sleep*: Nap (WILD)
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI've just fallen asleep, and am watching two guys talk.  A third guy walks by with a bag full of stuff from the hardware store, and he begins to chastise one of the other guys, saying he should get a job like him, bragging about his construction skills.  The first guy, who looks like Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory, begins to berate the construction guy, telling him he hasn't a clue what he's doing.  The Sheldon guy tells him to toss out a large tube of was he has because it has absorbed chemical from the hardware store and will make him sick.  The construction guy does so, asking the Sheldon if he's sure about that.

The three of them stand there and start rolling a joint as they talk.  The conversation is well scripted, well timed, like television show.  They finish rolling the joint at the exact moment their conversation reaches it's conclusion.  Good timing.  The joint is nicely rolled, big and tight.  As Sheldon sparks it up, I can see it has perfect airflow, and I pipe in saying "Nice rolling job!".  I'm not part of the dream, the third person with the original two.  We walk towards the beach, and they pass me the joint.  I puff away and turn down the road before noticing they other two guys kept going straight into the woods.  

I run after them to try and catch up, but even though they are just walking, I can never seem to catch up to them. This tips me off that I'm dreaming, and I veer off towards the river, still puffing away on the joint.  But like trying to catch up to the guys, I never quite make it there.  Eventually I decide to just run through the woods.  As I run along, I think momentarily that this joint I'm still smoking will slow down my running, but then remember it's a dream and it doesn't matter.

I'm surprised when the woods finally come to an end and I find myself at the beach.  There are kids in the water, and I hide my joint.  I'm confused by the number of people here at dinner time, even more so by how many people are in the water this early in the year.  The dream falls apart and I wake.

----------


## The Cusp

*The Old Switcheroo*
*Clarity*: 5/10
*Importance*:7/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm in some kind of dormitory on a school trip, wandering the halls.  Somehow, I switch bodies with my friend's sister, and end up in the body of a smokin' hot redhead. I wonder what it feels like to have sex with a vagina, so I go off to the bathroom and start fingering my self.  It doesn't feel like much of anything, certainly not a good feeling, more like it would feel if I stuck my finger in my mouth.  Before I can get into it, the girl in my body begins pounding on the bathroom door.  She know what I'm doing in here and doesn't want me masturbating in her body.  I come out of the bathroom.

*I really want to try masturbating with my new vagina*, but if I sneak off alone, they'll know what I'm doing, so I just bide my time waiting for an opportunity to arise.  I hear the girl talking in my voice, and it's weird to hear her vocal traits, the mannerisms in which she speaks, coming from my voice.  It's soft spoken and hardly sounds like me at all, yet it's still my voice.  I manage to wander off, and look for somewhere to play with myself, but every room I find is occupied


*Amusement Park Camp*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*:2/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm swimming in a river with some friends, and there are camp councilors directing people.  They point out a nice curl to avoid, which I jump into and splash around.  My friends and I leave the water and go to visit the camp we attended years ago.  I get split up from my friends, but keep encountering other people I know.  I wander around the compound and there are carnival rides everywhere, like it's an amusement park.

There are a couple of white water areas for swimming, and I suddenly remember a really good white water spot downstairs at a bar.  I descend the stairs, have trouble finding it at first, then finally find the bar.  The water hole behind it is less than spectacular, not how I remembered it at all, and certainly not worth swimming.  I leave through a door and end up in a mall.  I begin to walk back to the camp/park/carnival, but realize I'm taking the long way.  I can just return through the stairs I came out of.  I backtrack and find a restaurant with the staircase leading down.  It's a spiral staircase, and I descend to the bottom, go through a door, then back up some stairs.

I emerge back in the park, but in a section boarded off like it's under construction.  The section I'm is is empty but for a *naked Wonder Woman* sprawled out on the ground and sun bathing.  I stand there unsure whether I should try to have sex with her or not, and wake up.

The naked Wonder Woman part surely comes from that old joke, where superman is flying through the air and seen wonder woman naked and spread eagled on a roof sunbathing.  He thinks "I could fly down there, have sex with her, and be done and gone before she knows what hit her!".  And he does.  Back on the roof, wonder woman says "Invisible man, what's wrong?  Why did you stop?".  And the invisible man says "I don't know, but my ass is killing me!

----------


## The Cusp

*Urban Survivor*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*:4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
My high school class is participating in some sort of Survivor game, only it's taking place in a small town instead of the wilderness.  I'm waiting my turn to take part in the first challenge by the side of a pool.  Two people face off in the water, one with a rubber knife.  The knife wielder has to try to strike the unarmed person, and the unarmed person has to try to avoid getting hit.  This all takes place under water, or at least with water up to our necks.

I'm up next, and I'm the knife wielder.  I wonder how the water will affect our movement, and how I should hold the knife.  My first instinct is to hold it with the blade coming out at my pinky finger, but that would rob me of a few inches of reach, and requires an arc-like movement, which would be slowed down by the water.  Perhaps with the blade coming out of the thumb end of my hand, I could do a spear-like movement and it would be faster?

I'm distracted by my thoughts on knife wielding by two girls I know dyking out by the side of the pool.  Not only are they dyking out, but they are being totally kinky about it, licking each other's feet and sucking each other's toes.  They take turns being dominant, and it's quite a sight to see!

My attention goes back to the pool, as it's not my turn to compete.  I enter the water, having decided on the blade at the pinky end of my hand, since the other person still has to defend.  We take our positions, and just as we're about to start, a whistle sounds, indicating today's challenges have come to an end.  Saved by the bell so it seems, the challenges will continue tomorrow.  

I decide I'm not going to give up my rubber knife so I can practice for the next day.  As we leave teh pool area, Jeff Probst stops us and begins to ask us questions.  As he interviews me, I suddenly realize I need a hair cut.

I return to my room and begin to practice with the rubber knife.  After a few tries with the blade coming out of the pinky end of my hand, I have it down lightning fast.  Pinky end for sure, I'm going to own whoever I go up against.

The other people in my room are eating dinner, and the door to our room leads to the inside of a supermarket.  I begin to search for something healthy to eat, but have trouble finding anything.


*Fragments:  Alien Display*
There is a spectacular display of alien spacecraft in the skies, and everyone is watching. 

Can't believe I forgot the details to that one.  It was really amazing visually.


Haven't been sleeping well this past week, so all I have are a handful of fragments for the past 5 days.

Monday, June 1
*Fragments:  French Video Game*
I'm playing a really awesome video game made by french developers.  It's a fairly old game, but it's so much fun.  It starts off as a platformer, then become a 3D world I run around in.  At one point, I enter a secret area with my opponent, and we both become arrows, his back and sketchy, mine white with a cartoony face.  We travel across many different game screens.

I fly my arrow into the side of his, changing it's trajectory, and his arrow suddenly grows larger, so I can no longer affect it.  I grow my arrow larger as well and push his arrow straight up.

I'm on the beach loading this game into my parent's cell phone, when my father comes up with his phone.  It's nothing but a fake plastic display model.  I can hardly believe he got suckered into paying for that.

Saturday, May 30
*Fragments:  Glowy Treasure*
I see myself on the beach approaching a treasure chest with a bright blue glow coming out of it.  I watch myself pick up the chest and peer inside with an amazed look on my face, but from my perspective, I can't see what's inside.

Friday, May 29
*Fragments:  Bad Breakup*
I'm visiting my parents with my girlfriend, who is being a total bitch.  She goes out back to have a smoke, and I go out to talk to her because I know it's over between us.  I break off a large icicle from the roof, and hold it like a staff as I walk up to her.  She freaks on me, saying I have greasy hair, and my carpets are dirty.  She's a real snooty rich girl.

Friday, May 29
*Fragments:  Math Fail*
I sit down to write a math test, and I can't answer even a single question.  But that's what i get for never going to class or doing any homework.

Thursday, May 28
*Fragments:  Dalek Mountain*
Some villagers are worshiping this mountain that is their power source.  I enter it and find a Dalek in the center of the mountain, and destroy it with my mind.  The villagers are pissed at me.

Wed, May 27
*Fragments:  Government Disclosure*
The government has these circular camps for people interested in researching stuff like UFOs and other top secret subjects.  The people participating have to go live there.  There are other smaller circular research camps, the next level.  But the whole thing is a scam to get rid of people who get too close to the truth.  The government has them killed, and tells everyone that they "went on to the next level".  Since everything is so compartmentalized, nobody knows the truth of what's really happening to these people.

----------


## The Cusp

Been getting lazy with keeping up my DJ.  But lucids always get me inspired!

Tuesday, June 8, 2010
*Flight Instructor*
*Clarity*: 9/10
*Importance*:4/10
*Sleep*: Nap
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI find myself behind the wheel of a van with my brother in the passenger seat.  The van is in motion, but I don't recall driving it.  I wonder briefly who was driving, but I'm the one behind the wheel.  That means I'm dreaming.

I don't feel like driving, so I tell my brother to grab the wheel, then give it some gas.  We're going fast now, burning through intersections and red lights, but my brother seems indifferent to the whole situation.  I want to freak him out, so I press the gas pedal down the rest of the way, flooring it.  We go down a steep hill towards a very busy intersection with a red light.  There are lots of cars, and it seems like there is no way we're going to make it through unscathed, but somehow we cross against the light unscathed.

Having survived the intersection, we end up on the other side at a hospital by the river.  Since I didn't get to total this van in a collision, I decide I'll drive it in the river.  The van turns towards the river all without me steering, and I watch as it plunges off the dock into the water, leaving my brother and I standing in front of the hospital.  

I suspect I might be having a shared dream with my brother, so I tell him he's dreaming, and that I'll teach him how to fly.  I lift off the ground and hover in the air to show him how it's done, but land again when he can't get airborne.  "Like this..." I say say, only this time I can't lift off.  I tell him it can be easier to levitate first, but even that takes a moment to kick in.  I feel my legs become really light, which spreads to the rest of my body, and then I finally lift off again.

My brother suddenly rises into the air, and begins to spin head over heels.  We land and take off several times, me only getting into the air about half the time.  My father comes along carrying a large pot of chicken soup that he calls a weird name.  He begins to dish it out to the people gathered on the hospital lawn, then takes it back to the front door of the hospital.  There is hole in the glass in the exact shape of the pot, and he passes the pot through the hole to someone inside.

My brother and I follow my father inside, and I resume my flight instructions.  My brother keeps doing that spin thing when he lifts off the ground.  I marvel at how long I've kept my lucidity.  If I had gone flying full tilt instead of hovering, I would have lost it long before now.  My brother finally has the hang of hanging in mid air, so I tell him now we're going to fly around.  He takes off ahead of me up some stairs and vanishes into thin air.  I figure the excitement of flying distracted him too much and he disappeared into his own dream.

I fly around the hospital for a bit and end up in a kitchen.  Darryl is there, and he gives me this cool colorful shirt to wear.  It's a material I've never seen before, and I really like the wild colors on it.  When I look up from my shirt, Darryl has a "beard" made of overlapping silver stickers, like scales.  He shows me the sheet of stickers he made it with.

I pick my niece who is a baby again, and sit her on my lap.  She's naked and I'm a little worried about getting peed on.  My niece's fictional older sister sees her naked, and begins to scold her about being naked and tells her to put clothes on because it's not lady like.  It's really funny and cute that she expects the baby to understand.

----------


## The Cusp

Holy crap, I had about 7 lucids last night!  Most of them had to do with ratios, but I can't remember ratios of what.

*Pixie Dance*
*Clarity*: 7/10
*Importance*:6/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm riding a dirtbike down a dark forested dirt road, while being pursued by a bike gang of at least a hundred members.  I veer off the road into the woods where I plan to hide and wait for them to pass me by.  I get off my bike and sit in the bushes when I notice some flowers with the richest red petals.  Along the flower's branch are three dancing stick people with yellow flower heads.  It's the most amazing thing, and I focus on it completely, causing it to grow and multiply.  Yellow and red flowers begin to bloom all around me, with petals almost the size of flags.  The colors are so rich and intense, I'm completely awed.  There are more little pixie-like dancers, and the flowers themselves are getting their groove on as well.  I'm surrounded by a little pocket of beautiful color and motion.

Down the dirt road comes marching an elfen army, the biker army transformed by my recent focus.  They come marching down the road, pikemen and bowmen, and it doesn't look like they will notice me until an elf riding a horse rides up right to the edge of the bush I'm hiding in.  I'm not very well hidden, and it seems like he's going to see me for sure.  But I don't want to deal with these guys right now, and I just decide he's not going to find me.  The elf rider passes two feet away from me, and I'm pretty much in the open, but he doesn't see me.  I turn my attention back to my flowers and pixie dancers.  

I can still see the elven army disappearing off into the distance through the flowers and trees.  Just as they pass out of sight, they go buy some guy standing at an intersection in the road.  On the corner is a building.  I somehow recognize the place from a fairytale or something, so I approach to check it out.  The man in the road challenges me, and I'm pretty rude to him since I don't take crap from DC's while lucid.  He threatens to decapitate me, and I tell him "No you won't, you need me."  I know the story, and how this is going to play out.  This kingdom needs three swordsmen, three heroes, and I'm going to be one of them.

The man introduces me to his king, who brings me inside for a feast.  I lose lucidity sometime during that banquet. Everything after that is kind of fuzzy.  I remember the place is attacked, and they bring everyone inside and lock everything down



*The Big Score*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*:5/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm planning a heist with a group of people.  We are supposed to infiltrate this house and steal the money inside.  I escort our "mole" to the door of the house, telling her what to do once inside, and am surprised when the door opens suddenly, revealing the home owners.  They weren't supposed to see me, and I stammer out that I'm the girl's uncle come to drop her off.  They seem to buy it and she goes inside.

I watch the girl drinking at the party.  She's older than most of the other people there, who are in their teens.  They are all drinking, and I see the girl sitting on the couch, seemingly bored.  Then I see her laying on the couch upside down, head on the floor and feet at the top of the couch, sleeping.  Next I see a series of polaroid photographs of her at the party, really drunk.  Pictures of her walking around, interacting with people, making faces at the camera.  This is not good, because we didn't want any photographic evidence of her presence there.  It would allow the people to figure out who perpetrated the scam.

Finally I see the girl peeing on the toilet.  I wonder that they're allowed to show that on TV.  Full frontal nudity and peeing, it seems a little much.  Suddenly there is some shouting from outside the bathroom, causing the girl to stand up while still peeing.  The mob boss had discovered the theft, and our girl hasn't had time to make it out with the goods yet!  The girl pulls out a large wad of bill and looks for somewhere to stack it.  I'm suddenly part of the scene again, and begin to talk to her, chastising her for her unprofessional behavior.  In between us is some sort of ragdoll scarecrow thing, that suddenly springs to life and grabs the money from the girl.  The party is now a costume party, and costumed party goers begin to enter the room.

The mob boss enters now, and begins to question the costumed people, who reply in character, using funny voices.  The Mob Boss losses it and begins to beat two of the costumed people over the head.  I find it rather funny that the pain sounds they make are still in character.  

Our girl manages to sneak off and stash the money on a shelf, but one of the big boss's henchmen saw her and finds the money.  He asks my how stupid I am that we thought we could hide it there.  I ask him how stupid he is that he'd pick up the money when it was an obvious set up.  The guy looks stunned as I call the big boss over and tell him that his henchman has the money.  The big boss is furious at being betrayed, and drags the guy off to do who knows what to him.

----------


## The Cusp

*Robo-Zombies and Transformers*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*:4/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm in a building being attacked by zombies.  As the assault continues, the zombies acquire a mechanical aspect, making them kind of Borg-like.  The borg zombies are winning, and there are fewer and fewer of us humans left alive.  Some king of military commander is dragging along his wounded comrade, and orders me to fly them out of there.  I'm a jet pilot as I often am in my dreams these days, but I tell him I've never flown a helicopter before.

We hop in a car to make our escape, and the semi-mechanical zombies give way to Decepticons.  The evil transformers are rampaging, and speed down the road avoiding a series of very close calls.  

Eventually we come to the decepticon base, and stop the car.  Megatron had Optimus Prime and one other autobot captive.  I see Optimus and am filled with hope.  Before everything was evil with no sign of light, but now I know there is still some good out there, and I know Optimus is about to bust out any minute now and turn the tide in our favor.


*Drafted*
*Clarity*: 3/10
*Importance*:2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm in a house with a bunch of adopted brothers of varying ethnicities, when some military guys come in and tell us we've all been drafted, and we have to leave NOW.  I regret not having had more warning and time to prepare.  They begin to march us off, and right when it's my turn to leave, they tell my to stop, they have enough troops now.  I feel bad my brothers had to go and I got to stay behind.

The day my brothers return, the rest of my family is waiting for them with some blueberry pie.  My brothers walk up and I can see the trauma in their faces.  "Grab some pie" is all I say to them, and we all sit down to eat.  My mother is eating some sort of fancy ice cream bar thing, and I see a Hagendaz truck drive by.  Inside the ice cream truck are spies listening to us, looking for traitors.

A girl walks down the street and is stopped and forced to show her papers.

My father and I go to work sanding a floor.  

My father comes out of the courthouse.  Apparently we're broke and need money, but he says he has a solution.  He tells my brothers to grab my mother, throw her in the lake and wash her off.  He's going to sell her into slavery.  My brothers comply unquestioningly.



*Fragment:  Obama*
Obama is on the Jay Leno show.  He keeps doing this gag, where he mimes running and leaning over to type something.  It's not very funny, but Jay Leno laughs his ass of everytime he does it.  I can't take my eyes off Obama's ears.

----------


## The Cusp

Thursday June 10, 2010
*Bay Party*
*Clarity*: 6/10
*Importance*:2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm at a party at the Bay, and feel obligated to talk with Cynthia, even though she's not looking that good.  I leave the party and go home to bed.  I wake up and look out the window.  The sky doesn't really look like morning, but early evening.  I get up to find it's only 11PM, and figure I should go back to the party, since I kind of abandoned Cynthia.  I as my parents to drive me, who say no, but change their mind when I say I'll bike there.

Back at the party, it looks like a carnival, and I run into Mel sitting on a fence.  We talk for a bit before she starts projectile vomiting because she's so drunk.  She falls to the ground and her head is completely submerged in a puddle.  She vomits while under the water, and the force of the vomit is so powerful, it shoots up out of the water like fountains on either side of her head.  She does that a few more times, and I think that's pretty cool.

The party begins to die down, and I enter a fort construct.  Inside there is a room with a bed with all kinds of food and vegetables piled there.  I figure someone is getting ready to spend the winter there.  I enter another room with some friends and we find several computers on.  The guys fiddle with the stuff, turning off computers and messing up the games that were in progress.  I try to tell them not to mess with it, but they don't listen.

Bruce comes to the door and wants to buy some drugs, but I tell him those people aren't here.  So apparently this is a drug den, and I figure we had better leave before the dealers get back.  The other guys have a shredded CD in their hands, still messing up things they shouldn't be.

We all leave and see the drug dealers returning.  I run off into the woods along, and they chase after me.  I get to the bridge, and rush through a toll system onto a sky cart that crosses the bridge.  They sky card become some sort of spider-like vehicle that gets stuck, with the conductor pinned at teh end.  The rescue team stick explosives on the side of the vehicle, but I climb out and rescue the trapped conductor.  His body is like playdough, and his arms come off in the process, but I get him out of there.

As I hand over the conductor's body, they show me security footage of the drug dealers crossing the river, and suspect they were to blame for the malfunction.


Almost caught up with my dream journal now, only one left from monday, which was a pretty good one.

----------


## The Cusp

*Shrooms*
*Clarity*: 2/10
*Importance*:6/10
*Sleep*: Poor
*Sleep Position*: Unknown
I'm on some kind of golf course/camping ground/resort, when someone point my attention to small white *mushrooms* growing in the grass.  I inspect them, and they appear to be *psilocybe cubensis* mushrooms, as evidenced in the twisted way they grow and the shape of the caps.  We start picking them and eating them.   :smiley:   I pull a bunch out along with some grass, and end up with a bowl full.  Inside our tent, I see someone has put a bunch of weeds in with my shrooms and i get mad and try to clear out the junk.

We go back out, picking shrooms, and follow the field out onto the roof of some building.  The rood is too steep do descend, so I backtrack and walk around to the front of the building.  From there I see a tunnel and enter it, but some guy warns me there an no good goons known to hang out in there.  I don't see any at first, but as I make my way deeper inside, I see some punks.  The punks multiply and chase me out.  

I run back to the bordering woods, when the shrooms kick in, and I begin to see colorful hallucinations.  I stumble through the woods and eventually meed up with my father, who agrees to drive me back to the main party on a golf cart.  My father drives the cart crazily in reverse, but we finally make it back to the main party.

Once at the main gathering, we check out with some old ladies, and drive off to a roadside restaurant.  We take a table right on the balcony by the ocean, and i see the neck of sea serpents in the water.  THe sea monsters rise out of the sea and keep buzzing our table.  I get annoyed by this and decide I'm going to punch out the next sea monster that attacks us.  A row of dorsal fins smacks me in the head, and I hit them with a powerful uppercut.

Pete was a part of that mushroom hunt, but my recall was too poor to figure out where he entered the dream

----------


## The Cusp

Monday, June 7, 2010
*Mattress Ride*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*:2/10
*Sleep*: Good
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI've just fallen asleep, and am semi lucid driving a car down the road in a post apocaplyptic future.  I jam on the brakes, and the mattress I'm laying on flies off the moving vehicle and hurtles down the road with me on it.  It's an intense rush, and I round the corner of the street, and go down a hill, coming to a stop at the bottom.  

I pick up the mattress, and was going somewhere, but see a bus coming, and figure I'll catch a ride back to the top and do the whole thing over again.  But the bus driver sees me and doesn't stop.  Apparently, they don't allow mattresses onto the bus.  I grab my bed and begin to drag it back with me. 

Back near the start of my intense ride, I see Erica and Josephina at the bus stop.  I stop to talk to them, and suddenly find myself surrounded by guys from the place I used to work at.  One of the, is about to light up some cigarette butts, but I give them some full cigarettes.

The scene changes to that of a video game we all play, a shooter like duck hunt, only with more intense guns.  I don't want to play, but have a wicked machine gun which I can't resist.  I choose my weapon and mow down the game enemies.

After the game I end up at a family feast.

The odd thing about this dream concerns Josephina who I dreamed about.  That day I went to work with some people I don't normally work with, and one of the guys told me he worked for Vince, Josephina's husband, who I knew from a previous job where they both worked.  The timing of that dream was too much to be a coincidence.

ANd riding on that mattress was fucking awesome!!!  That should be an extreme olympic sport!

----------


## The Cusp

*Air Show*
*Clarity*: 4/10
*Importance*:2/10
*Sleep*: OK
*Sleep Position*: UnknownI'm in a parking at an air show or something, and Alvin flies overhead in an airplane.  He keeps passing overhead doing all kinds of crazy impossible stunts.  One time he flies by with his plane spinning like a boomerang, othertimes he stops dead in the air, only to reverse directions.  Sometimes he drops like a stone, only take off to the skies again at the last possible moment.

Alvin plummets to the ground like he's done several time previously, but only this time I don't see his plane go back up, and I think he's crashed.  The plane disappeared behind some cars, and I run over expecting to see wreckage, but instead see a woman with short blond hair juggling the airplane!.  She's swinging it around by the wings kind of like a hula hoop, and tossing it into the sky only to catch it again.

The woman returns the plane to the sky, Alvin does more stunts, and drops down for the woman to catch it again.  She does her thing, and tosses the plane back into the air.  Only this time, something goes wrong, and the plane falls on top of her, crushing her to death.

I now find myself back at home preparing to go to the woman's funeral, putting on a suit.  The doorbell rings, and I answer it to find Bruce and one of his friends there.  Bruce and he buddy have eyeshadow on.  He tells me that my father had told the priest that we would volunteer to help out with church business unrelated to the funeral, .  I get angry and vow not to do it.

----------

